# CD1 (6/13/11) Come 1, Come All!



## ScooterKat

So the witch got me today, full force!

Anybody wanna chat and chart and chill in here with me this cycle??? :wacko: :blush:


----------



## SKAV

CCC sounds coooooool too.... :haha:

let this be the month :wacko:


----------



## SKAV

I'll catch i a while, am off to take a bath, my back is killing me:growlmad: want a hot shower right now..

c u ltr, :hugs:


----------



## ScooterKat

I am praying it is our month.... :wacko:


----------



## ScooterKat

SKAV said:


> I'll catch i a while, am off to take a bath, my back is killing me:growlmad: want a hot shower right now..
> 
> c u ltr, :hugs:

I will be here! :wacko:

I hope the hot shower helps! :hugs:


----------



## Want2bMum

mmm...can I join you? I am not on cd1... i actually am 12dpo but i am more than sure i'll be cd1 soon enough...

you girls seem so nice that i'd rather join you sooner :O)


----------



## ScooterKat

Want2bMum said:


> mmm...can I join you? I am not on cd1... i actually am 12dpo but i am more than sure i'll be cd1 soon enough...
> 
> you girls seem so nice that i'd rather join you sooner :O)

Of course u can join...but I hope u dont have to...PMA! :hugs:


----------



## gypsy1981

Today is cd1 for me too, can I join you all this cycle? I'm tryin preseed this cycle and have bought grapefruit juice and evening primrose oil today - I will get my BFP!!


----------



## SKAV

I'm writing to you girls fresh fresh from shower :winkwink:

scooter, the hot shower did the trick, but unfortunately its back again...guess i'll have to live with it for some days..

want2bmum: No.. :nope: don't join us,wanna see your BFP!! 

gypsy1981: sounds interesting and i loke you PMA :thumbup: wonder whether preseed is available here in italy :wacko:


----------



## ScooterKat

Of course, anybody can join!!! :)

FX for ur BFP!


----------



## ScooterKat

I am feeling it with u, SKAV, trust me! :wacko:


----------



## SKAV

ScooterKat said:


> I am feeling it with u, SKAV, trust me! :wacko:

never had this kind of a pain. Sorry for venting --> I am thinking of my m/c baby from yday and missing him/her a lot ( lost at 9 weeks ):cry:

God, I just hope this is our cycle!!!! now again, its the waiting game :coffee:


----------



## ScooterKat

SKAV said:


> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> I am feeling it with u, SKAV, trust me! :wacko:
> 
> never had this kind of a pain. Sorry for venting --> I am thinking of my m/c baby from yday and missing him/her a lot ( lost at 9 weeks ):cry:
> 
> God, I just hope this is our cycle!!!! now again, its the waiting game :coffee:Click to expand...

I always have back cramps on af, it sucks, bad! :nope:

I am sorry about ur m/c, :hugs: I wish I could help u! :hugs: 

I am hoping this is our month too! :winkwink:


----------



## SKAV

ScooterKat said:


> SKAV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> I am feeling it with u, SKAV, trust me! :wacko:
> 
> never had this kind of a pain. Sorry for venting --> I am thinking of my m/c baby from yday and missing him/her a lot ( lost at 9 weeks ):cry:
> 
> God, I just hope this is our cycle!!!! now again, its the waiting game :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> I always have back cramps on af, it sucks, bad! :nope:
> 
> I am sorry about ur m/c, :hugs: I wish I could help u! :hugs:
> 
> I am hoping this is our month too! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Cheri just replied on FB she says this to me:-
_If you send an email to [email protected] thats where all my emails goto. Your automatically put in "line" for a free reading. i am currently working one emails that were submitted in APRIL 2011 and hoping to catch up fast!
_
and this to you
_PS.. thanks Katie (and everyone else) for any referrals as all of my clients are word of mouth. So whether someone chooses to wait for a free reading, or chooses a bypass option, all are important to me... thank you everyone!_


----------



## Want2bMum

ah ah ah i know... i'd like to see my bfp too, but i don't think it is going to be just yet, now the thing i really really hope with all my hearth is that my late period is due to extended LP by clomid and not by a lutheal cyst... this is what i'l be hoping for the next few days...

@skav
here some links to buy pre seed in italy: 
https://www.ova-test.com/is/pre-seed-lubrificante-vaginale-70/
https://beauteetdietes.com/theproducts.cfm?cat=2&master=8073&owner=922
https://www.it.simplytests.com/preseedlubrificante.html

for sure you will be able to find it also somewhere else, i think that if you go to the farmacy they can order it for you, but it may cost you more...


----------



## SKAV

ok girlie... am gonna hit the bed. Its 00.30am, poor DH is waiting for me. 

tc , hun... talk to you tomo.. gn for me and goodday 4 u :)


----------



## ScooterKat

SKAV said:


> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKAV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> I am feeling it with u, SKAV, trust me! :wacko:
> 
> never had this kind of a pain. Sorry for venting --> I am thinking of my m/c baby from yday and missing him/her a lot ( lost at 9 weeks ):cry:
> 
> God, I just hope this is our cycle!!!! now again, its the waiting game :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> I always have back cramps on af, it sucks, bad! :nope:
> 
> I am sorry about ur m/c, :hugs: I wish I could help u! :hugs:
> 
> I am hoping this is our month too! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Cheri just replied on FB she says this to me:-
> _If you send an email to [email protected] thats where all my emails goto. Your automatically put in "line" for a free reading. i am currently working one emails that were submitted in APRIL 2011 and hoping to catch up fast!
> _
> and this to you
> _PS.. thanks Katie (and everyone else) for any referrals as all of my clients are word of mouth. So whether someone chooses to wait for a free reading, or chooses a bypass option, all are important to me... thank you everyone!_Click to expand...

It would be soo worth it to get a paid reading done...I loved mine!


----------



## ScooterKat

SKAV said:


> ok girlie... am gonna hit the bed. Its 00.30am, poor DH is waiting for me.
> 
> tc , hun... talk to you tomo.. gn for me and goodday 4 u :)

Nitey Nite! :hugs:


----------



## SKAV

Want2bMum said:


> ah ah ah i know... i'd like to see my bfp too, but i don't think it is going to be just yet, now the thing i really really hope with all my hearth is that my late period is due to extended LP by clomid and not by a lutheal cyst... this is what i'l be hoping for the next few days...
> 
> @skav
> here some links to buy pre seed in italy:
> https://www.ova-test.com/is/pre-seed-lubrificante-vaginale-70/
> https://beauteetdietes.com/theproducts.cfm?cat=2&master=8073&owner=922
> https://www.it.simplytests.com/preseedlubrificante.html
> 
> for sure you will be able to find it also somewhere else, i think that if you go to the farmacy they can order it for you, but it may cost you more...

i hope its an extended LP + your BFP!!

wow honey, u r quick!!! thanks for those sites.. :happydance: i'm not sure whether I will use it. Is it useful only if you don't hv EWCM or its helps conceiving. I do have EWCM ..guess, i have to read about tomo mrng. more research work for me :rofl:

am gonna hit the bed, gn to you :hugs:


----------



## Want2bMum

nite nite girls, i think i am going too...

@skav - sorry about your loss hun, :cry: try to focus on your next BFP which will be your next beautiful baby:hugs::hugs:

@scooter - i totally agree with you, the reading is not expensive as it is in canadian dollars and it is so worth it!!! i hope she was right for me too :winkwink:


----------



## ScooterKat

I hope she is right for you too!!! :hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Hitting this thread on CD -1. I'm sure good old Auntie Flo will make her appearance tomorrow, so I might as well be hanging with you lovelies when she gets here.

:hug:


----------



## ScooterKat

AllMacsNow said:


> Hitting this thread on CD -1. I'm sure good old Auntie Flo will make her appearance tomorrow, so I might as well be hanging with you lovelies when she gets here.
> 
> :hug:

I hope she doesn't show!!!

But if she does, we are here! 

:hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

ScooterKat said:


> AllMacsNow said:
> 
> 
> Hitting this thread on CD -1. I'm sure good old Auntie Flo will make her appearance tomorrow, so I might as well be hanging with you lovelies when she gets here.
> 
> :hug:
> 
> I hope she doesn't show!!!
> 
> But if she does, we are here!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Lol, yeah, it'd be nice if she didn't show... but if she's GONNA show, I wish she'd get around to it, so we can get this show back on the road :D


----------



## ScooterKat

AllMacsNow said:


> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllMacsNow said:
> 
> 
> Hitting this thread on CD -1. I'm sure good old Auntie Flo will make her appearance tomorrow, so I might as well be hanging with you lovelies when she gets here.
> 
> :hug:
> 
> I hope she doesn't show!!!
> 
> But if she does, we are here!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, yeah, it'd be nice if she didn't show... but if she's GONNA show, I wish she'd get around to it, so we can get this show back on the road :DClick to expand...

Soo true, its like PLEASE DONT COME, but when u know she is its like PLEASE HURRY UP AND COME SO WE CAN MOVE ON!!! :wacko:

:hugs:


----------



## SKAV

Good morning(Good day to some ) ladies... :hi: 

Woke up very late after the kids and DH!! just 2 days back we were like 13DPO and here I am at CD2 :brat: waiting...waiting and more waiting... 
I O like CD24-CD29 and every time its changes:shrug: this happened after my m/c!! Hope time flies by fast...:coffee: 

welcome to the new buddies.. 

PS: now, just a clarification, I would be using this thread. or should i use the other?? :haha:

why don't we have a buddy group?? :happydance:


----------



## gypsy1981

What's a buddy group? Is it something you can set up on here? 

I went to bed after commenting on this thread last night as I'd had a long day and was fed up after AF getting me so I'm just catching up on it all now :)


----------



## AllMacsNow

Good morning (afternoon), lovelies... I hope you're all well, even though we're back here in the stinking TTC.

Skav... I say use whatever thread you wanna... I'm still *technically* not on a new CD *anything* yet... waiting for AF to show her flipping face... but I followed my friends anyways ;) But if there's no rules about starting a buddy group, I think we oughtta... because otherwise, what do we do when our cycles unsync and we're not on the same timing any more? I'm already behind you guys by a couple of days. We're definitely likely to not O at the same time...


----------



## SKAV

AllMacsNow said:


> Good morning (afternoon), lovelies... I hope you're all well, even though we're back here in the stinking TTC.
> 
> Skav... I say use whatever thread you wanna... I'm still *technically* not on a new CD *anything* yet... waiting for AF to show her flipping face... but I followed my friends anyways ;) But if there's no rules about starting a buddy group, I think we oughtta... because otherwise, what do we do when our cycles unsync and we're not on the same timing any more? I'm already behind you guys by a couple of days. We're definitely likely to not O at the same time...

am hanging on to you girls. I need you girls to be with me :hugs: so supportive and wonderful ladies :flower: So whatever thread I will be there.
Just that some reply on both and its sometimes hard to keep up :haha:
I am still opting a buddy group :thumbup:

Scooter,want2bmum ...yoohoooo where r you girls??:shrug:


----------



## AllMacsNow

SKAV said:


> am hanging on to you girls. I need you girls to be with me :hugs: so supportive and wonderful ladies :flower: So whatever thread I will be there.
> Just that some reply on both and its sometimes hard to keep up :haha:
> I am still opting a buddy group :thumbup:
> 
> Scooter,want2bmum ...yoohoooo where r you girls??:shrug:

Lol, I'm with you there... would definitely be easier to have most of it in one place. Think there are any rules about making 'buddy' groups or threads, or should we just go for it?


----------



## Want2bMum

:hissy::hissy: hello :hissy::hissy:

here i am just freaking out ....as usual...about everything... :haha:

today it's my bbt chart...temps are low but no af...just if she could hurry so i can start my cycle again...bla bla bla... always finding a reason :haha:

skav, where in italy do you live, i lived in italy for many years before moving to the uk...

how r all other girls? and how do we make a buddy group?...or is this it?...sorry...a bit confused :wacko:

at the moment i am wondering whether next cycle to take clomid day5-9 like i have so far or day 3-7...

5-9 was a success for me even though i didn't get my bfp, i ovulated day20 and i am having a longer lp... 1 in a million lucky person... i didn't find a single chart in ff that showed an extended lp after clomid and didn't find anybody here in bb either... must really be 1 lucky girl :haha:
still, i am thinking that taking day3-7 could anticipate my O day which would be great... but then i am afraid of reduced egg quality... :wacko:

my specialist says to take it day5-9 as she always prescribes it for these days and even in the info paper of clomid (the one that comes with the box) there is written that it should be taken day5-9... so i don't know :shrug:

how are all other girls? any news? gossip?advise?anything at all?


----------



## here_we_r

SKAV said:


> Good morning(Good day to some ) ladies... :hi:
> 
> Woke up very late after the kids and DH!! just 2 days back we were like 13DPO and here I am at CD2 :brat: waiting...waiting and more waiting...
> I O like CD24-CD29 and every time its changes:shrug: this happened after my m/c!! Hope time flies by fast...:coffee:
> 
> welcome to the new buddies..
> 
> PS: now, just a clarification, I would be using this thread. or should i use the other?? :haha:
> 
> why don't we have a buddy group?? :happydance:

Hi Skav,
I don't know scooter created the other one and that's the one I was using until I realized she did this as well. I'm on CD2 as well. I've been hanging out with the ladies in the other thread.:shrug: I don't know. You guys are my buddies though. So we need to stick together. Let me know love! Till then I'll be back over there.


----------



## amanda77

Ladies.........I am using preseed this cycle for sure! I asked about it in the prego forums and 5 ladies commented and all got BFPs first month! They say it's miracle stuff!!!!!!!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Ok, CD1, I'm officially here.

The :witch: just caught up with me.

I knew she would, though... had a good cry about it on Sat morning.


----------



## AllMacsNow

amanda77 said:


> Ladies.........I am using preseed this cycle for sure! I asked about it in the prego forums and 5 ladies commented and all got BFPs first month! They say it's miracle stuff!!!!!!!

Maybe I'll hit Amazon. Can use any help I can get, I guess.


----------



## ScooterKat

Hey Ladies!

Long Day...Thats why I am just logging on now...at 11pm USA time!!

I am soo in for the group...want me to start it????


----------



## Snip

What about me??? :-(

No AF and no BFP.....15dpo!! Dont know where I should be :sad2:


----------



## AllMacsNow

ScooterKat said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Long Day...Thats why I am just logging on now...at 11pm USA time!!
> 
> I am soo in for the group...want me to start it????

I say go ahead, Scooter... everyone seems to follow your threads ;)


----------



## ScooterKat

Snip said:


> What about me??? :-(
> 
> No AF and no BFP.....15dpo!! Dont know where I should be :sad2:

Hey girl, can u go to a doctor??? I am soo confused for u! :hugs:



AllMacsNow said:


> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Long Day...Thats why I am just logging on now...at 11pm USA time!!
> 
> I am soo in for the group...want me to start it????
> 
> I say go ahead, Scooter... everyone seems to follow your threads ;)Click to expand...

I dont even know how or where to start one, lol! Or what to name it....

Any suggestions or help ladies?! :wacko:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Snip said:


> What about me??? :-(
> 
> No AF and no BFP.....15dpo!! Dont know where I should be :sad2:

Snip, you should be with the ladies who love you... right here.

But I agree with Scooter... maybe it's time to see a doc and find out what's going on?


----------



## Snip

ScooterKat said:


> Snip said:
> 
> 
> What about me??? :-(
> 
> No AF and no BFP.....15dpo!! Dont know where I should be :sad2:
> 
> Hey girl, can u go to a doctor??? I am soo confused for u! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllMacsNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Long Day...Thats why I am just logging on now...at 11pm USA time!!
> 
> I am soo in for the group...want me to start it????Click to expand...
> 
> I say go ahead, Scooter... everyone seems to follow your threads ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I dont even know how or where to start one, lol! Or what to name it....
> 
> Any suggestions or help ladies?! :wacko:Click to expand...


Last neg Hpt was on 13dpo....think I will hold on and wait a few days to POAS again. 

TEAM AF STRIKE....just like AllMacsNow suggested :happydance:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Snip, your chart still looks REALLY good to me...


----------



## Snip

AllMacsNow said:


> Snip said:
> 
> 
> What about me??? :-(
> 
> No AF and no BFP.....15dpo!! Dont know where I should be :sad2:
> 
> Snip, you should be with the ladies who love you... right here.
> 
> But I agree with Scooter... maybe it's time to see a doc and find out what's going on?Click to expand...

We recently moved to a small little town at the coast...only doct here are normal GP's and only in the next town about 15km's away. and my previous gynea is about 100km's away from here....still need to find one closer to where we live.


----------



## ScooterKat

Snip said:


> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snip said:
> 
> 
> What about me??? :-(
> 
> No AF and no BFP.....15dpo!! Dont know where I should be :sad2:
> 
> Hey girl, can u go to a doctor??? I am soo confused for u! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllMacsNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Long Day...Thats why I am just logging on now...at 11pm USA time!!
> 
> I am soo in for the group...want me to start it????Click to expand...
> 
> I say go ahead, Scooter... everyone seems to follow your threads ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I dont even know how or where to start one, lol! Or what to name it....
> 
> Any suggestions or help ladies?! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last neg Hpt was on 13dpo....think I will hold on and wait a few days to POAS again.
> 
> TEAM AF STRIKE....just like AllMacsNow suggested :happydance:Click to expand...

I am open for all suggestions...

I like it, but what about when we all get our BFPs, we will have to start another one...so I was thinking about another name...I personally suck at it..

Anybody got any suggestions for a blog title for my personal blog...I cant think of a name for it!!


----------



## AllMacsNow

ScooterKat said:


> Snip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snip said:
> 
> 
> What about me??? :-(
> 
> No AF and no BFP.....15dpo!! Dont know where I should be :sad2:
> 
> Hey girl, can u go to a doctor??? I am soo confused for u! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllMacsNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Long Day...Thats why I am just logging on now...at 11pm USA time!!
> 
> I am soo in for the group...want me to start it????Click to expand...
> 
> I say go ahead, Scooter... everyone seems to follow your threads ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I dont even know how or where to start one, lol! Or what to name it....
> 
> Any suggestions or help ladies?! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last neg Hpt was on 13dpo....think I will hold on and wait a few days to POAS again.
> 
> TEAM AF STRIKE....just like AllMacsNow suggested :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I am open for all suggestions...
> 
> I like it, but what about when we all get our BFPs, we will have to start another one...so I was thinking about another name...I personally suck at it..
> 
> Anybody got any suggestions for a blog title for my personal blog...I cant think of a name for it!!Click to expand...

Good point, we WILL get those :bfp:s soon...


----------



## AllMacsNow

Snip said:


> AllMacsNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snip said:
> 
> 
> What about me??? :-(
> 
> No AF and no BFP.....15dpo!! Dont know where I should be :sad2:
> 
> Snip, you should be with the ladies who love you... right here.
> 
> But I agree with Scooter... maybe it's time to see a doc and find out what's going on?Click to expand...
> 
> We recently moved to a small little town at the coast...only doct here are normal GP's and only in the next town about 15km's away. and my previous gynea is about 100km's away from here....still need to find one closer to where we live.Click to expand...

:(

I'm just hoping it's great news for you guys, and would love for you to have that answer soon ;)

Then you wouldn't need to be on Team AF Strike ;)


----------



## AllMacsNow

Allright, beauties... I need to hit the hay... OH's gotta get up for work in the AM... someone hit me up and point me in the direction of the party thread, so I know where to park my caboose when I get up in the morning ;)

Love and dust to you all!


----------



## ScooterKat

FX Snip!!!

I am hoping that we all get our BFPs, asap!!


----------



## SKAV

sometimes it's so difficult with the time zone!! now I'll be missing some of you girls.. 

Snip: not to make you feel worse but I've heard some get there bfps at 18dpo..just give it some more days and if it's still a BFN , GO TO THE DOC!:thumbup:

Scooter,allmacs, popcorn,want2bmum and everyone..hope times flies.. :thumbup:

Wowyyy, my suggestion of buddy group is going a long way :happydance: it rarely happens though :rofl: and I think it's better to start the thread here https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/


Finding a name, I suck on this too but here are some...

*The wannabes 
Ladies to Mommies 
Baby Makers
BFP -here we come
Miracle on its way*

see you later girls..luv u all :hugs:


----------



## Want2bMum

good morning!!!

i missed a lot during the night too..well, back here, europe time zone.


af finally got me in full force.... actually with a force never experienced before... i was in pain all night and wondering what was going on... then she finally showed her face... i guess this is another effect of clomid...

so day1 for me, my LP was extended by 2 days and i am very happy about it, i think i will be taking clomid day4-8 or 3-7 this cycle rather than 5-9 so maybe i'll O before...

how are you skav? where about in italy do u live? i lived there for many years before moving to the uk... i loved it!!!


----------



## Snip

Want2bMum - you should read a bit more on the clomid.....
It wont make you O earlier than normal when taking it earlier.
As far as I know if you take is day 3-7 you'll have more eggs released and higher chances of multiples. if you take it from day 5-9 it will give a more mature egg.....something like that.


----------



## SKAV

want2bmum: really u lived here? thats lovely! I was in Milan for 6yrs and later moved to the current place(Alessandria) its sort of a farmland!! Love the place but very difficult to find a job!!
WHere were u in Italy?


----------



## Want2bMum

Snip said:


> Want2bMum - you should read a bit more on the clomid.....
> It wont make you O earlier than normal when taking it earlier.
> As far as I know if you take is day 3-7 you'll have more eggs released and higher chances of multiples. if you take it from day 5-9 it will give a more mature egg.....something like that.


what i understand of clomid is that it is a synthetic estrogen which binds to estrogen receptors, they need to be fully occupied for your pituitary gland to start secreting fsh which in turn switches on secretion of lh triggering maturation of follicles and release of an egg...

by day 5 of your cycle you should have already started production of estrogens so clomid is a further help, this is what it was designed for and marketed for. 
Doctors have noticed through blood tests and ultrasounds that for many women with very delayed ovulation and absent ovulation, their body doesn't start this mechanism or it starts it too late. It is as if your body is at rest or has a very low production activity, therefore giving clomid before day 5 starts up this chain mechanism. 
It usually takes the body from 5 to 10-12 days to respond to this high and synthetic occupation of receptors, therefore the sooner you start the sooner you you respond and ovulate.

For what i know, there isn't any research looking at follicle production in different days of intake of clomid, my guess is that if some specialist says this, they may be speaking out of experience rather than scientific research, which is acceptable anyway, i am not saying it is not.

Last cycle i took it day 5-9 and it took me 11 days to respond, i will probably have the same reaction time any day i take it, as far as it is the same dose, so instead of ovulating on day 20 i'll maybe ovulate on day17...

As or multiples, the only study conducted is the one reported in the leaflet and of course scientists couldn't take into consideration familiarity first of all because for monozygous twins the mechanism is unknown and also because many times people do not know...

overall, chances of multiple pregnancy is increased by 10%...

Going by this, i am keen on taking it day3-7 but of course i still have some doubts... in the end of the day it was marketed for day5-9 and my specialist seems to think that's the best way of taking it...


----------



## Want2bMum

SKAV said:


> want2bmum: really u lived here? thats lovely! I was in Milan for 6yrs and later moved to the current place(Alessandria) its sort of a farmland!! Love the place but very difficult to find a job!!
> WHere were u in Italy?


I was in Rome for many years but I absolutely love Milan... never been to Alessandria though...

how is it over there now with all the fuss of referendum and elections? :haha:


----------



## SKAV

Want2bMum said:


> I was in Rome for many years but I absolutely love Milan... never been to Alessandria though...
> 
> how is it over there now with all the fuss of referendum and elections? :haha:

I've been to Rome 3/4 times but I prefer Milan..still I prefer Milan. Living in a farmland is not so interesting except for the climate and the clean environment..
OMG!! don't ask about the politics here.. i just don't get it:shrug: I never understood Politics in the first place!!:haha: and I hate politics! seems like our leader is on a bunga bunga !!:rofl:


----------



## Want2bMum

SKAV said:


> Want2bMum said:
> 
> 
> I was in Rome for many years but I absolutely love Milan... never been to Alessandria though...
> 
> how is it over there now with all the fuss of referendum and elections? :haha:
> 
> I've been to Rome 3/4 times but I prefer Milan..still I prefer Milan. Living in a farmland is not so interesting except for the climate and the clean environment..
> OMG!! don't ask about the politics here.. i just don't get it:shrug: I never understood Politics in the first place!!:haha: and I hate politics! seems like our leader is on a bunga bunga !!:rofl:Click to expand...



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## SKAV

Want2bMum said:


> SKAV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want2bMum said:
> 
> 
> I was in Rome for many years but I absolutely love Milan... never been to Alessandria though...
> 
> how is it over there now with all the fuss of referendum and elections? :haha:
> 
> I've been to Rome 3/4 times but I prefer Milan..still I prefer Milan. Living in a farmland is not so interesting except for the climate and the clean environment..
> OMG!! don't ask about the politics here.. i just don't get it:shrug: I never understood Politics in the first place!!:haha: and I hate politics! seems like our leader is on a bunga bunga !!:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...


here we are ttc going through hell with med,opks,hpts, clomids, vitamins,preseed, bla bla ..there they are with BUNGA BUNGA :holly:!!! :rofl:


----------



## Want2bMum

SKAV said:


> Want2bMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKAV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want2bMum said:
> 
> 
> I was in Rome for many years but I absolutely love Milan... never been to Alessandria though...
> 
> how is it over there now with all the fuss of referendum and elections? :haha:
> 
> I've been to Rome 3/4 times but I prefer Milan..still I prefer Milan. Living in a farmland is not so interesting except for the climate and the clean environment..
> OMG!! don't ask about the politics here.. i just don't get it:shrug: I never understood Politics in the first place!!:haha: and I hate politics! seems like our leader is on a bunga bunga !!:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> here we are ttc going through hell with med,opks,hpts, clomids, vitamins,preseed, bla bla ..there they are with BUNGA BUNGA :holly:!!! :rofl:Click to expand...



...the most amazing thing is that most of us work hard to try to convince their DHs to BD each other day... and he is what??? 74 :jo:??? and he can do it more than once and with more than one???? :holly::holly::holly::holly:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## SKAV

Want2bMum said:


> ...the most amazing thing is that most of us work hard to try to convince their DHs to BD each other day... and he is what??? 74 :jo:??? and he can do it more than once and with more than one???? :holly::holly::holly::holly:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

OMG yes....so true... sometimes we BD for the sake of BDing :blush: I know its not good. Its that, sometimes we are so tired during some fertile days...aaaah! wish we had that old man's energy !! :haha:
I just hated the first time I saw him on TV here in Italy... :sick: such a weirdo!! 

what makes me laugh is that we're discussing about him on a bump forum!!! :rofl:


----------



## ScooterKat

Hey Ladies!

I am up early and cam straight to here, of course! lol!

I am still waiting for more suggestions on the name of the group, anybody else wanna add some? I am like stumped! lol!

Ok...weird! I had 2 days of heavy and now on cd3 almost none, like only when I go up in there, is there any blood...

Question 1.) What should I put that on my chart?
Question 2.) Whats with the weird af, do ya think??

Hugs!


----------



## Want2bMum

good morning skooter!!!

i am not sure about your AF, maybe sometimes it is just a bit different or maybe it has to do with missed implantation or... i don't know...something like that...

did you notice any different type of cramps or pain around lower abdomen or uterus area?
i was wondering the same thing for myself, well first of all my LP was longer, then this time cramps were almost unberable, i could feel my uterus contracting, it was horrible...

since when we started trying, so this was cycle 4, i noticed that before af was due, i was having strange cramps like real contractions, something weird... and this time i had it 10 times stronger and af is being very light, although red in colour...

i don't know what to make of it, of course the specialist wouldn't even address my concern as at 11dpo i had negative hpt... but it is still in my mind... could it be a failed implantation?

what do you think about it?


----------



## ScooterKat

Did u test after u finished bleeding all the way???


----------



## Want2bMum

this is first af day, i didn't test, i am not sure what to do... i just noticed that to be the first day and for all the pain i endured during the night, i used just 2 pads... sorry tmi...

this is why i wonder... didn't want to test as HPTs are expensive and i don't think i am pregnant, more like the embryo tried to implant, hence the weird contraction but in the end didn't manage, hence late af but still very red...


----------



## ScooterKat

Yeah, I think, like mine, it is a weird af and we are gearing up for an amazing cycle this month!

:hugs:


----------



## SKAV

whats to our cycle. Today is CD3 and very light bleeding, completely non during evening and now at 00:32 there's come:shrug: better be for some reason.
I was downstairs taking fotos of the lunar eclipse..and was taken away almost by the mosquitoes!!

hey, did u check out the names I had stated earlier ??? i think on page 5 or 6 can't remember.

I want my BFP this cycle so badly :brat:


----------



## Want2bMum

people say that if a group of women live together they will start to have their periods at the same time...

....maybe this is what is happening to us... it's enough 1 of us has a strange period that we all have it :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Want2bMum

...so please can 1 of us get a BFP so we all get it the same month???


----------



## ScooterKat

Hey Girl,
I am on cd 3 now and it hurts down there, for some odd reason... 

Our bodies are soo weird... I hate it!!! :nope:

Ok, ladies I need a title for the new thread...and I also need to know where to start it at...Im still getting used to this site.... :blush:


----------



## ScooterKat

Want2bMum said:


> people say that if a group of women live together they will start to have their periods at the same time...
> 
> ....maybe this is what is happening to us... it's enough 1 of us has a strange period that we all have it :rofl::rofl::rofl:




Want2bMum said:


> ...so please can 1 of us get a BFP so we all get it the same month???

I know, it will be like a domino affect... :flower:


----------



## Want2bMum

ohhh, that's a good one...

TTC domino effect buddy group: if 1 of us gets a BFP we all get it


----------



## SKAV

Want2bMum said:


> ohhh, that's a good one...
> 
> TTC domino effect buddy group: if 1 of us gets a BFP we all get it

sounds good !:happydance:

btw, have you girls got headache :lol: I have a terrible one...and hope u dont have it !! :rofl:


----------



## Want2bMum

i don't have it at the moment.... but if i start thinking that 1 of my buddy girls has it... i'll have to go to bed with a paracetamol :haha:


domino effect here i come :haha:


----------



## ScooterKat

SKAV said:


> Want2bMum said:
> 
> 
> ohhh, that's a good one...
> 
> TTC domino effect buddy group: if 1 of us gets a BFP we all get it
> 
> sounds good !:happydance:
> 
> btw, have you girls got headache :lol: I have a terrible one...and hope u dont have it !! :rofl:Click to expand...

Scary...but yeah I have a horrible headache...I get them when I drink caffeine during my af... :growlmad: :dohh:


----------



## SKAV

Want2bMum said:


> i don't have it at the moment.... but if i start thinking that 1 of my buddy girls has it... i'll have to go to bed with a paracetamol :haha:
> 
> 
> domino effect here i come :haha:

lol !!! am gonna hit the bed ...i seriously took an aspirin since i couldn't bear it. never take medictaion for things like this but just couldn't.

Gnite girlies....:hugs:


----------



## ScooterKat

SKAV said:


> Want2bMum said:
> 
> 
> i don't have it at the moment.... but if i start thinking that 1 of my buddy girls has it... i'll have to go to bed with a paracetamol :haha:
> 
> 
> domino effect here i come :haha:
> 
> lol !!! am gonna hit the bed ...i seriously took an aspirin since i couldn't bear it. never take medictaion for things like this but just couldn't.
> 
> Gnite girlies....:hugs:Click to expand...

Nitey Nite!! :flower:


----------



## amanda77

Wow, I missed a lot during the night! 

Skav and scootkat - I've got a HEADACHE too! I had one last night too! I'm liking the idea of us all sharing things....let's share a BFP!

I just found out today that a good friend of mine is 5 weeks prego! She's been trying for 9 months! I am very happy for her!

If you all start a group.....let me know! I'm in this with you all!


And, did I see Popcorn's name mentioned? If so, she needs to join us on this thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScooterKat

I am about anybody joining...I love friends and support!


----------



## Aliciatm

cd 1 here today :)


----------



## ScooterKat

Aliciatm said:


> cd 1 here today :)

:hugs: :nope: I am sorry she showed!

I am glad you are here, though! :thumbup:


----------



## Aliciatm

thanks sad she showed but this month im gonna use cbfm, and temp regularly. hopefully i find out im ovulating.. wish me luck lol


----------



## ScooterKat

Good Luck :hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

Hello,
Sorry I'm late. Have a crazy headache....urggg. Tried to lay down for alitte. What have I missed today? Don't want to read. LOL


----------



## SKAV

Scooter:_*TTC domino effect buddy group*_ sounds good for our TTC group and we have proof :haha:

here_we_r: we were talking about having a buddy group and somehow Domino effect came into the scene, since we were having a weird AF this cycle! We liked the domino effect.. one of us gets a BFP and we all get it!!(hoping) 
The proof of this is last nite I had a terrible headache and came to know that Scooter had it and now Amanda is having it too :haha: So, DOMINO EFFECT is offically in action :happydance:

Amanda: yeah, sent a msg to popcorn stating the link to this thread. Good for your friend, lets hope the next is you :winkwink:

Aliciatm: am sorry AF got you..nasty AF:growlmad: lets start a fresh cycle ;)

:dust::dust::dust::dust: am I wasting babydust during our AF :haha:


----------



## Popcorn

Hi Girlies!! :flower::flower::flower::flower: I'm back! CD 3 today for me, i love this part of the cycle when its too early ti think about OV, BD or BFP....:coffee:

Question...I'm finding that bd when not making babies (when it's too early, before OV) is more fun than when trying to get pregnant...what do you think? 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Want2bMum

yes, it's true!

when it's to early or to late we just bd for fun... and we enjoy it much more!!! not that we do not enjoy it around O, but when we r not on a mission we r more relaxed, don't think of the best position...

cd2 for me today, nothing major to report... i also sleep much better before O... on the DPO phase i find myself awake before the alarm clock thinking about taking BBT and then i cannot sleep again... stressful...


----------



## Popcorn

:flower: Gald it's not juts us :) 

Sometimes I think that if we could enjoy it like we are not baby making during OV, then the baby might get conceived easier...I know it's not logical...but think that a bit anyway...am I crazy LOL?


----------



## Want2bMum

not at all hun!!!

i thought exactly the same until last april i had lost hope that i would ovulate at all, it was cd24 and thought it was too late already...

so we bd and have so much fun, that was the best of the month for some reason... few days later FF puts ovulation for cd25, the day after we bd.... and i thought, this is it, it has to be, we enjoyed so much that we made a baby for sure....

....but nothing...af came as usual... so i don't believe that anymore!!!!!

now we are on the mission of getting the swimmers up to meet miss eggie and that's it!!!!


----------



## Popcorn

Super cool! That's good to know! I'm optimistic about this cycle, but for some reason I keep thinking that august will be my month and I will have a May baby...i think cycle 4 also has a good ring to it...do you have a feeling of when it will happen? :flower:


----------



## Want2bMum

... i had a feeling that june was my month... for several reasons :wacko:

first of all a prediction from cheri22 who said conceive/find out/birth month June and then she went on and on describing my "baby" and bla bla bla...

then another prediction from Gail saying conception to be happening very soon, she didn't specify the month but she wrote that she sensed that i was due to test soon... this part wasn't really connected to the part of the "very soon" BFP... well, the reading was all a bit disconnected... but I thought... mmm... 2 psychics thinking very soon.. it must be june...

this was also my first month of clomid... I had some vivid dreams and evinced that it was my grandma saying I will have a BFP this month...

...overall I almost went psychotic :rofl: and then I had a drop in temps at 9DPO and i got severely depressed :rofl:

so now, honestly i have no idea... i don't have a feeling of when it will happen, i don't know...

...mmm...thinking about it... i think i have a feeling that it is not this month for sure... don't know why... and if we go by my feelings... we don't go very far :haha:

so i don't know... overly confused... overly paying attention to "signs" and extremely symptoms spotting... can't go worst than this :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Popcorn

Ok..so i think I will learn from you and not pay excessive amount of attention to my 'feeling' :flower:

I don't really trust psycics...but can understand wanting to find out. But if you are no on clomid, I bet it won't be long! xxx I guess feeling that it's not your month...could also mean that it is..:rofl:


----------



## AllMacsNow

SKAV said:


> Scooter:_*TTC domino effect buddy group*_ sounds good for our TTC group and we have proof :haha:
> 
> here_we_r: we were talking about having a buddy group and somehow Domino effect came into the scene, since we were having a weird AF this cycle! We liked the domino effect.. one of us gets a BFP and we all get it!!(hoping)
> The proof of this is last nite I had a terrible headache and came to know that Scooter had it and now Amanda is having it too :haha: So, DOMINO EFFECT is offically in action :happydance:

I like it... though I didn't get anyone's headache, if you're handing out contagious BFPs I'm right there ;)

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Popcorn

Hi allMaccs! :hugs: I also like 'the Domino Effect' it's a great name and I'm also well up for domino BFP's xx

I've got a cold, so no work for me today, just OH looking after me :cloud9:

how are you babe?


----------



## AllMacsNow

Popcorn said:


> Hi allMaccs! :hugs: I also like 'the Domino Effect' it's a great name and I'm also well up for domino BFP's xx
> 
> I've got a cold, so no work for me today, just OH looking after me :cloud9:
> 
> how are you babe?

Sorry you're not feeling well :( It's great that OH's taking care of you though. That's pretty awesome.

I'm doing all right... last night AF was giving me a rough time, but she's going pretty easy on me today, so I can't really complain. 

:D


----------



## AllMacsNow

One of my furbabies is at the vet all day... had to have his teeth cleaned and a couple pulled, so they put him under anesthesia, and I can't go get him until he's completely woken up. House feels really weird without him, but I'm afraid to leave, in case the vet needs something and tries to call. :(


----------



## Popcorn

:( awwww your pour furry baby..is it a doggy or kitty? I have two kitty cats and when they are poorly I always feel so helpless...

And what is your pet's name? xx


----------



## AllMacsNow

Popcorn said:


> :( awwww your pour furry baby..is it a doggy or kitty? I have two kitty cats and when they are poorly I always feel so helpless...
> 
> And what is your pet's name? xx

We have a dog and a cat... it's the dog who's at the vet today, and he's getting up there... almost 11 years old, arthritic, missing half of his teeth, has seizures, and only one eye, so we worry about him pretty constantly, between one thing and another. It was pretty nerve-wracking to know they were going to have to put him under this morning, because you just never know...

Trying to stay positive with it, though... will be able to call to get a pick-up time in just under 2 hours, so that's good. I'll be happy to have him home with me.

His name's McCaffrey (after the Denver Broncos Wide Reciever). Our cat's name is Trudi (short for Intruder, because he just showed up one day and decided he lives here)

What about your kitties?


----------



## Popcorn

awwa I hope McCaffrey comes home soon so you can give him a big cuddel :cloud9: xxx

I love the name of your cat! Really cute story! We have a boy cat called Freddie, his black and an amazing hunter (brings gifts all the time...) looks like a puma and acts like a baby- wants to be picked up and miaws to tell us so! He's really chilled out with people, but rules the neighborhood in cat terms :haha: He always snuggles up to me xx 

And we have a girl kitty, Nola (we call her knowledge) she tabby, loves to lay in the sun. She is small and really cute, but hates being picked up and is shy. She loves OH lots. unlike Freddie, her best pray has been a worm :haha: she make the cutest little noises instead of miawing and...she steels freddie's food, even though he's supposed to be all macho :haha:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Popcorn said:


> awwa I hope McCaffrey comes home soon so you can give him a big cuddel :cloud9: xxx
> 
> I love the name of your cat! Really cute story! We have a boy cat called Freddie, his black and an amazing hunter (brings gifts all the time...) looks like a puma and acts like a baby- wants to be picked up and miaws to tell us so! He's really chilled out with people, but rules the neighborhood in cat terms :haha: He always snuggles up to me xx
> 
> And we have a girl kitty, Nola (we call her knowledge) she tabby, loves to lay in the sun. She is small and really cute, but hates being picked up and is shy. She loves OH lots. unlike Freddie, her best pray has been a worm :haha: she make the cutest little noises instead of miawing and...she steels freddie's food, even though he's supposed to be all macho :haha:

Awww... thanks. 

Trudi's not much of a cuddler. We're not sure how long he was on the street before he found us, or what home was like for him before that. After he'd been coming around for a while, we took him to the vet to get checked out. Turned out, he had a microchip, so we knew where 'home' was... But when we called the phone #, the mailbox was full and didn't belong to the name the chip company had on file... so we drove past the house, and it'd been abandoned... for who knows how long. So at that point, he was OURS ;) He'll snuggle sometimes, but on his own terms... when he wants to. 

Lucky you... I'm not sure what I'd do if Trudi started bringing me 'gifts' like Freddie, lol. ;)

Nola sounds a little like Trudi...picky, but loveable, and likes things her own way, huh?


----------



## Popcorn

AllMacsNow said:


> Popcorn said:
> 
> 
> awwa I hope McCaffrey comes home soon so you can give him a big cuddel :cloud9: xxx
> 
> I love the name of your cat! Really cute story! We have a boy cat called Freddie, his black and an amazing hunter (brings gifts all the time...) looks like a puma and acts like a baby- wants to be picked up and miaws to tell us so! He's really chilled out with people, but rules the neighborhood in cat terms :haha: He always snuggles up to me xx
> 
> And we have a girl kitty, Nola (we call her knowledge) she tabby, loves to lay in the sun. She is small and really cute, but hates being picked up and is shy. She loves OH lots. unlike Freddie, her best pray has been a worm :haha: she make the cutest little noises instead of miawing and...she steels freddie's food, even though he's supposed to be all macho :haha:
> 
> Awww... thanks.
> 
> Trudi's not much of a cuddler. We're not sure how long he was on the street before he found us, or what home was like for him before that. After he'd been coming around for a while, we took him to the vet to get checked out. Turned out, he had a microchip, so we knew where 'home' was... But when we called the phone #, the mailbox was full and didn't belong to the name the chip company had on file... so we drove past the house, and it'd been abandoned... for who knows how long. So at that point, he was OURS ;) He'll snuggle sometimes, but on his own terms... when he wants to.
> 
> Lucky you... I'm not sure what I'd do if Trudi started bringing me 'gifts' like Freddie, lol. ;)
> 
> Nola sounds a little like Trudi...picky, but loveable, and likes things her own way, huh?Click to expand...

Yeah, Nola is definitely like Trudi xx When freddie brings gifts, I scream and get oh to clean up the mess :haha: if he's not home, I have been known to hide in the other room..:blush:


----------



## amanda77

Hey Popcorn! 

I am so glad you're on this thread now!!!!!!!!! I'm onto cycle 3 and on day 7. I got my pressed and digital OPK sticks today so I am ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScooterKat

Hey Ladies!!!

Make sure the title is good for everyone, no matter what happens with their TTC journey...and what room do I put it in???

Bad headache again today, on cd 4 and day 2 of clomid...weird...I never had headaches with clomid before...blah who knows! My boobs are also painful that doesnt happen except for af time...weird, wonder if its the clomid...

I am hopeful for this excited....but I cant get too excited, as last cycle proved!! 

How are all of you ladies doing?


----------



## amanda77

ScooterKat said:


> Hey Ladies!!!
> 
> Make sure the title is good for everyone, no matter what happens with their TTC journey...and what room do I put it in???
> 
> Bad headache again today, on cd 4 and day 2 of clomid...weird...I never had headaches with clomid before...blah who knows! My boobs are also painful that doesnt happen except for af time...weird, wonder if its the clomid...
> 
> I am hopeful for this excited....but I cant get too excited, as last cycle proved!!
> 
> How are all of you ladies doing?



I think the title is GREAT! Just put it in TTC....what do you think?


----------



## Popcorn

amanda77 said:


> Hey Popcorn!
> 
> I am so glad you're on this thread now!!!!!!!!! I'm onto cycle 3 and on day 7. I got my pressed and digital OPK sticks today so I am ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hey hon! :hugs::hugs: good to see you!!!! Cycle 3 day 3 for me! Awesome! I'm temping properly this month! xxx Hopefully this month will be lucky! xx

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## AllMacsNow

I agree, Amanda... whatever we end up calling it (I think something about dominoes would be cute too), I think just putting it in TTC is just fine.

Cycle 2, CD 3 for me today. Ready for the :witch: to be gone already, lol.


----------



## ScooterKat

I like the dominoes idea too...anybody got anymore suggestions??

I just dont want anybody, not just us to be turned off or find the title offensive or not useful to them, if they wanna join... I am trying to think of everybody...

I am confused about this af, I swear I am... I am 2 days of heavy and now I am on my 2nd day of spotting, barely there, just brown!! Sooo confused!


----------



## here_we_r

Hi my friends. I always seem to miss everybody. I see scooter is in LA, is anybody else in my time zone. Central???


----------



## ScooterKat

I am in central too!!!

:hi:


----------



## here_we_r

ScooterKat said:


> I am in central too!!!
> 
> :hi:

Hi Scooter. I think the title is cool. You know I've been having the headaches too. 

I see you are from La. How cool. We pass through there going to Mississipp. I live in Texas. LOL We're neighbors!!!


----------



## ScooterKat

My hubby is from Houston! We are neighbors! Cool! 

:hi:


----------



## AllMacsNow

I love that you don't want anyone to feel left out, Scooter. We'll figure it out ;)


----------



## here_we_r

ScooterKat said:


> My hubby is from Houston! We are neighbors! Cool!
> 
> :hi:

How Awesome!! R u orginally from La? I'm from MS.


----------



## ScooterKat

yep, born and raised in Louisiana!!


----------



## SKAV

hey girls:flower:,

for some reason, was unable to connect yday. So when are we gonna start the new thread ? If someone does start, pls post a link on this thread so no one misses it.:flower:

I am going through hell with this headache!! It comes and goes and I had to take aspirin. I've been some :wine: too... not that I take glasses ..just had two glasses for the past days!!! taking advantage of the AF :happydance:
Girls, I wish this is our cycle. Waiting for O sucks especially when its late O:dohh:!!

Will be going to collect my son's progression report in an hour :wacko:


----------



## Want2bMum

hello girls,

cd3 for me today and just about to start clomid this cycle.... my brain is so screwed up that i am even anticipating side effects... so now i am incredibly emotional... but didn't start clomid yet :dohh:

i have to do so much work :wacko: i think this is where my emotional helpless feelings come from.... :cry:

have to finish a chapter of my thesis but can't get myself to open the file :nope::nope::nope:

and i need to finish in 3 days :dohh:

i'll probably disappear from BB for about 2 weeks, this one because of my flipping thesis, the next one because i'll be on holidays...

I want everybody on DPO when i come back... so we can start our very sane extreme symptom spotting together :happydance:


----------



## Aliciatm

want2bemum.. today is cd 3 for me too. gonna start taking soy iso. on cd 5-9:) its suppose to be like clomid. so hopefully it works..


----------



## Want2bMum

hi hun!!!

how r u feeling? if i may, perhaps i would anticipate soy a little... to put forward O and shorten ur cycle... when i did soy, i took it day 4-8 and O day19 which was great for me...
even with clomid, i did first round cd5-9 but only O cd20, so doing cd3-7 this time...we'll see...

good luck hun, honestly i don't have hope for this cycle, don't even have an idea, zero, nada... generally feeling i will never b able to see those 2 pink lines on a test...

...but maybe this is a good sign... for the past 4 cycles i had so much hope, so many symptoms... i was convinced it was going to happen real soon...

maybe lack of feeling can bring good luck...


----------



## SKAV

hi alicia and want2bmum :hi:

Want2bmum, when you come back after the 2 weeks, I wouldn't have even o'd :rofl: I have a very late O cd24- cd29 :shrug: Aaaaah i wish it would be sooner :dohh: GL with your work !!!

soy supplements ?? soy milk :blush: am sorry but i did read that it helps with conceiving , does it make O earlier ?? 
Don't want to sound negative, 2 days back I was watching a youtube clip which was saying major food to avoid when ttc was green peas and soy!! I was like this O.O!!


----------



## Aliciatm

your gonna be okay.. i have to wait until cd 5. i had taken vitex cd 1 and yesturday didnt know you cant take soy with it.. was gonna start soy today but i cant.... so i have to wait.. but im temping, using opks, and cbfm.. so im hopeful i guess.. we are gonna get our bfps...


----------



## Aliciatm

soy isoflavones... have good reviews they are a vitamin.. not soy milk or soy food.. its the isoflavones that help really. from what ive herd.


----------



## SKAV

Aliciatm said:


> soy isoflavones... have good reviews they are a vitamin.. not soy milk or soy food.. its the isoflavones that help really. from what ive herd.

oh...ok... thanks :hugs: hope this is the cycle for you :hugs:


----------



## Want2bMum

hello skav...

i certainly hope you'd have O by the time i am back!!!!

soy isoflavones are phytoestrogens, basically a naturally occurring form of estrogens. they r called the natural clomid as clomid is a chemical estrogen based drug...

i don't think soy iso is toxic, but i do think that research needs to be done, we know that soy iso contain natural estrogens but don't know yet if they bind properly on human receptors, so maybe it won't work, but i'd give it a try...

actually there was a project starting in italy, calabria, that wanted to look at phytoestrogens... but as many things in italy, money went missing and project was blocked... oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## Aliciatm

thanks just a little nervous.. im using like temping, preseed, softcups,opks and cbfm... tired of running around with my head choped off lol


----------



## Aliciatm

i just wanna try something natural before march next year.. i have a f/s appt.


----------



## Want2bMum

any natural phytoestrogen will do, like yums for example, here in london we can find them anywhere, not sure about elsewhere...

of course if you decide to eat yums, you'll need to eat them every day as you r not getting the concentrate form as with soy isoflavones supplements... i'd give it a try too...

i only did a couple of cycles on soy iso as i was determined to get clomid, which in my opinion works much better as it is chemically produced... but many people would argue on this...


----------



## Popcorn

Hi Skav!

Sorry to hear you still have a headache! but the :wine: sounds fun and tasty! I too have been enjoying a few glasses here and there :happydance: 

I'm feeling quite nice and calm now...I love this bit (before ov and after tww) a time to chill out when life is normal and you feel ad as if your not TCC. Only a bit more time until the madness begins again! 

I hope this is our month...but for some reason the month august seems to have a good ring to it...which would mean I have a may baby...may would be a nice month to be borne...of course, I would not complain if my baby decided to be conceived before that...

Good luck with your sons report! How old is he? xx


----------



## Aliciatm

i dont like yums.. lol.. i think im just gonna try soy 1 cycle and see if nothing then back to the drawing board


----------



## Want2bMum

i like yums.... i am just very lazy and don't want to put too much effort in the preparation.... this is why i wanted clomid... ah ah ah


----------



## Aliciatm

lol. yeah im gonna try soy. im stuck on wheather i should try it this cycle or not... idk yet.. thinking about next cycle so i can use it from cd 3-7 instead of 5-9 not sure.. might just use cbfm to get use to me this is my first cycle using it, then im gonna temp to see if im even ovulating because if im not ill know and try soy next cycle.. im also gonna try the smep plan


----------



## SKAV

hey girlies..... :hi:

want2bmum: wow, you sure do know lot of stuff :thumbup: are into these kind of researches?? I never knew about the project here in Calabria...brava!!:thumbup: Now, I might sound stupid, but what is YUM ..is it a yam your talking about :blush: will miss you :nope: :flower:

Popcorn: so we have been both down with :wine: eh !! Domino effect :winkwink:
My son's report card was more than good !! its excellent!! a total of 98% !!:happydance: He finished his 2nd! will be following the 3rd in Sept 2011. I am one happy mama !!!:dance:

Now getting back to my normal life, can you believe it I still have my headache :dohh: I will take aspirin today too..just can't help it !!!

tc ladies :hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Hello beauties.

It's a lovely day here. I've been up to my EYEBALLS in wedding prep, but in a relaxed way, so that's nice.

I got my drink on too, just a little, last night... LONG few weeks for OH, and I'd had enough of the world... plus I figure I might as well while I can, since at least for the moment, I'm avoiding alcohol during the 2ww. Felt nice to just relax a little w/ my guy.

How's everyone feeling?


----------



## ScooterKat

Hello Ladies! :hi:

I am just sitting here on wondering when I should mark sex on my chart...we did it after midnight, so would I put yesterday or today???


----------



## AllMacsNow

I *think* I'd put yesterday, because it's before you slept... but that's just me ;)


----------



## here_we_r

ScooterKat said:


> Hello Ladies! :hi:
> 
> I am just sitting here on wondering when I should mark sex on my chart...we did it after midnight, so would I put yesterday or today???

If its midnight technically its the next day. If you finished before midnight..heeheee..right before the clock hit 12:00 then it was yesterday. All in all..I hope you had FUN! I was reading the thread and I've been tipping the bottle a little bit myself. Tonight DH and I are going out to dinner and I plan on "getting my drink on"...LOL:happydance: Like you girls say better do it while we can. No headache today. I've had one two days in a row. maybe sinus..who knows. I'm ready to O.:wacko:


----------



## here_we_r

OHHH Guess what? We got an SUV today! Guess why? DH said we gone need it. He must be feeling a good month. heeheehee


----------



## ScooterKat

Thanks soo much ladies!!! 

Congrats on the SUV! 

I am gonna put it on both, lol! and then add a note on each day! :blush:


----------



## here_we_r

Hey my cycle buddies....I got my opk's in the mail today and I want to peeonastick so bad..LOL:nope:


----------



## ScooterKat

LOL....well you should know I am a POAS Pusher....LOL!!

So the Angel side says "dont do it...it will be a waste of a stick!"

But my Devilish side says "DO IT! DO IT! DO IT!"

Sorry, I am no help! :hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

ScooterKat said:


> LOL....well you should know I am a POAS Pusher....LOL!!
> 
> So the Angel side says "dont do it...it will be a waste of a stick!"
> 
> But my Devilish side says "DO IT! DO IT! DO IT!"
> 
> Sorry, I am no help! :hugs:

That's why I love you! You cater to my good and my bad:haha:

Guess what? I got 30 opk's and 10 preggo tests for 8.95.
I ordered preseed and got two preggo test to go with for 14.00. No shipping on either one. I think pretty good. Scooter....tell me we're going to be preggo this time...Please tell me.:cry:


----------



## ScooterKat

Ohhhh Hunny, if I knew for sure I would tell you, but unfortunately I am not God! :hugs:

Thats a good price for those... :thumbup:


----------



## here_we_r

ScooterKat said:


> Ohhhh Hunny, if I knew for sure I would tell you, but unfortunately I am not God! :hugs:
> 
> Thats a good price for those... :thumbup:

:hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## ScooterKat

:hugs: Ladies!!!

I am here, bored, as usual! lol! :blush:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Hiya Kat!


----------



## ScooterKat

AllMacsNow said:


> Hiya Kat!

Heyllo!!! :happydance:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Whatcha got going on?

I'm just sitting here watching tv/movies with the OH :D


----------



## ScooterKat

iming my son and watching tv...waiting on hubby to get home! Again :growlmad:


----------



## AllMacsNow

ScooterKat said:


> iming my son and watching tv...waiting on hubby to get home! Again :growlmad:

Awww, I hate waiting for them to come home :(

Where's your boy?


----------



## ScooterKat

My son and daughter live with their dad, my ex-husband 3 hours away...so I chat with him on YIM and on the phone and see them as much as I can... I miss them very much! :(

and my dh is home now, but goes somewhere every day...I get lonely.

I cant go with him, because about 2 months ago a truck fell on my foot and my foot is still healing from it...its almost healed maybe another 2 weeks or so and then the wound should be closed, all the way.

I do love Yahoo IM though!


----------



## AllMacsNow

I'm sorry your kiddos live so far away. That must be really hard :(


----------



## ScooterKat

It sucks, bad! But it is what is best for them, honestly!

TTC kinda reminds me every day and month, not that I need a reminder, that I dont have a child with my hubby or my kids with me. 

I think if I ever get pg, that will help with my separation anxiety! :-(


----------



## here_we_r

Scooter,
Sorry about your kiddos. But its whatever you guys think is best. I hope you get your BFP soon.

Mac..Congrats on your upcoming wedding. Have you about got things prepared?


----------



## SKAV

hi ladies...

sccoter, :hugs: hope you get you BFP soon!!!!!! and hope your wound heals soon too :thumbup:

here_we_r: how have you been?? :hugs:

allmac: excited about the wedding.... post some photos if you can..would love to see them !!:hugs:

Such a boring day...hubs at work, kids playing with the wii and me doing nothing but research about ttc :haha:


----------



## here_we_r

SKAV said:


> hi ladies...
> 
> sccoter, :hugs: hope you get you BFP soon!!!!!! and hope your wound heals soon too :thumbup:
> 
> here_we_r: how have you been?? :hugs:
> 
> allmac: excited about the wedding.... post some photos if you can..would love to see them !!:hugs:
> 
> Such a boring day...hubs at work, kids playing with the wii and me doing nothing but research about ttc :haha:

hi Skav, I'm up early and its the weekend:dohh: during the week I don't want to get up.:nope: LOL DH is out running and my my DK are in bed so its pretty quiet. :happydance: I'm in heaven. Girl...Last night we went out to dinner and I had a :wine: and ooohhhhh it was soooo good. I'm trying to get it in while I can. LOL. How are you?


----------



## here_we_r

Hey ladies,
How do you increase or what can you do to increase EWCM?


----------



## Snip

Hi everyone :hi:

So good to see you are all doing well....and working hard on cathing that eggies!! :thumbup:

I'm still in the waiting game :coffee: .... 18dpo and still waiting for a bfp or AF. :shrug:

My last attempt on getting that bfp will be 2morow morning with a CB digi.... please send tons of :babydust: my way :winkwink:


----------



## AllMacsNow

here_we_r said:


> Mac..Congrats on your upcoming wedding. Have you about got things prepared?

Thanks... and lol... No. I feel like there's still a gajillion things to do. I'm not the organized/party planner type, and am having a really hard time with it. It'll be nice, but by the same token, if I'd have realized how much money we'd end up putting into it by the end (even being as cheapskate as I can), I think I'd have eloped.



SKAV said:


> allmac: excited about the wedding.... post some photos if you can..would love to see them !!:hugs:

I would love to. Just have to get there first, lol... seems like time is flying AND dragging at the same time :rofl:



here_we_r said:


> Hey ladies,
> How do you increase or what can you do to increase EWCM?

Take robitussin (with guaifenesin, it's an expectorant), and also drink lots of grapefruit juice. I don't know how much of each, and when, but those are the 2 things I've heard that help out. :D



ScooterKat said:


> It sucks, bad! But it is what is best for them, honestly!

I'm glad that you feel like they're well off where they are, but I'm sure it's still hard. It's nice that you can IM and stuff :D


----------



## seb89

:witch: came for me on the 14th... Lets hope we all get our :bfp: 's this month!


----------



## pink23

hi girls can i come in. not cd1 13th but yesterday so just a few days behind you all. I've just come off the pill so this is my 1st af after last pill 4 weeks ago.
Baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## ScooterKat

Hey Ladies!

I am sitting here being tired and having major, major heartburn...I mean its kicking like Bruce Lee, if he wasnt dead! 

I am scratching my head, as my hubby, John has been vomiting(tmi) on and off for the past few days and doesnt know why and he is like the only reason I can think of me vomiting is if you(meaning me) is pregnant. I told him no way, I just had my af. he is like well wasnt it different then normal and I said, yeah...so now he is making me wonder...I took a hpt on cd3 and it was bfn, but the spotting hadnt stopped, so I am not sure...

Look at how :wacko: I am thinking I could be...

I am wondering though because I am on the clomid and everything carbonated I drink for the past few days have been giving me killer headaches, which has never happened, ever. I must be nuts! :wacko:

Somebody or multiple ladies, tell me I am not pg and that I am imagining things... 

I dont have anymore hpts...anybody wanna send me some, lol! jk! 

How is everybody today? Besides me, I have a horrible headache and kicking heartburn! 

:hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

seb89 said:


> :witch: came for me on the 14th... Lets hope we all get our :bfp: 's this month!

Hi Seb! Yea..lets get those :bfp: !!!!


----------



## here_we_r

Pink..hello. 

Scooter,

I wish i could send you some of my internet cheapies...LOL!! Maybe u need to stock up. You know we are POAS addicts. You know I did an opk today just to see some pee on the stick. So what u going to do????


----------



## ScooterKat

I have no freaking clue! :wacko: :shrug:


----------



## here_we_r

Scooter,
How do you reply to more than one post within one message? :help:


----------



## ScooterKat

On the bottom right hand lower corner there is a "quote" button and a " button, click the " button on all of the posts u want to quote on and then on the last message u want to quote, click the "quote" button...

Does that make any sense?!


----------



## here_we_r

ScooterKat said:


> I have no freaking clue! :wacko: :shrug:




ScooterKat said:


> On the bottom right hand lower corner there is a "quote" button and a " button, click the " button on all of the posts u want to quote on and then on the last message u want to quote, click the "quote" button...
> 
> Does that make any sense?!

Scooter...LOL...YES...Makes lots of sense...LOL...Ok..I'm excited now:happydance:



AllMacsNow said:


> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> Mac..Congrats on your upcoming wedding. Have you about got things prepared?
> 
> Thanks... and lol... No. I feel like there's still a gajillion things to do. I'm not the organized/party planner type, and am having a really hard time with it. It'll be nice, but by the same token, if I'd have realized how much money we'd end up putting into it by the end (even being as cheapskate as I can), I think I'd have eloped.
> 
> I bet things will be beautiful and it will be wonderful:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> How do you increase or what can you do to increase EWCM?Click to expand...
> 
> Take robitussin (with guaifenesin, it's an expectorant), and also drink lots of grapefruit juice. I don't know how much of each, and when, but those are the 2 things I've heard that help out. :D
> 
> I"m buying grapefruit juice tomorrow..Worth a try!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## AllMacsNow

here_we_r said:


> I bet things will be beautiful and it will be wonderful:hugs:

Thanks, I hope so... just have to make it through the next month and a week... then we can enjoy it.



here_we_r said:


> I"m buying grapefruit juice tomorrow..Worth a try!!!:thumbup:

GAH! I KNEW I forgot something when I went shopping yesterday!


----------



## seb89

I ordered opk's and hpt's and pre-seed this month so I am really working for that :bfp: too bad its not like a job where if you work hard enough for it than you will for sure get it! Oh well... I just cant wait to hold my baby for the first time and watch my husband hold our baby for the first time. I am only 21 we got married when I was 18 everyone thought I was nuts but I love my life wouldn't trade it for the world! sorry I am rambling now... just coming up with ttc distractions! lol


----------



## ScooterKat

I am testing in the morning using FMU!!! I am sure it will be a BFN, but just to let me know for sure...

Hugs Ladies!!! 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## SKAV

hey girls.... :hi:

here_we_r: Good for you!! My kids are at home and anyhow I'm the last to wake up lol!! Oooooh :wine: sounds so cool..yeah am gonna hv one right now - tks for reminding :haha: :hugs:
Take grapefruit juice and why don't you try pre seed :shrug: I have never tried pre-seed but they say it helps lubricate and also helps the spoerm swim good!!:hugs:

Allmacs: lol, wedding is always so exciting apart from all the work load !!:hugs:

Seb/Pink : hi and welcome :hugs:

Scooter: Wow, heartburn and headache now :wacko: yeah it is weird! My headache is no more for now. Hoping for a miracle for you !! waiting for you test results !!! GL :hugs:


:dust: to all


----------



## here_we_r

SKAV: Hi baby! I recieved my pre-seed yesterday. Tried it out last night...WOW! Good stuff is all I can say. LOL:blush:

I just got back from Wal-mart and got my grapefruit juice. I was going to do the Geritol again..but decided not too. It didn't work last month. It has worked in the past though. So I don't know. Last month could have been me still unbalanced from the chem. So don't know...anyhow..ON and FORWARD. :winkwink: :shrug:

Scooter..fx'd for you. Let us know.

popcorn, Mac, Seb, and Pink...Hi ya! :hi:

If I missed anyone..I'm sorry.:hugs: :wacko:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Good morning, and Happy Father's Day, lovelies!

Was hoping to have a :bfp: for my OH this morning, but settled for practicing ;)


----------



## here_we_r

AllMacsNow said:


> Good morning, and Happy Father's Day, lovelies!
> 
> Was hoping to have a :bfp: for my OH this morning, but settled for practicing ;)

Hi Mac. I heard that. If you have to settle might as well settle for the next best thing..LOL:haha: Guess what? I started the grapefruit juice this morning and low and behold I have egg white consistant cm. NOW that's freaking crazy!!! That quick. and its a lot. I have 6/7 more days till O and "hip hip hooray":happydance:

What about you? how much longer do you have? have you notice how dead the board is until everyone gets close to O or is in the 2WW? :shrug:


----------



## pink23

Im so inpatient I want to get the o and then the tww lol.
Hoping for that bfp but will be first month trying. Lets hope for more than 1 bfp xx


----------



## SKAV

hey ladies... 

here_we_r , you are so true...the board is so empty!!! Its mostly the 2ww that we all log-in every house maybe:haha: 
So, your rocking it with the pre-seed and grapefruit juice eh?? :thumbup: EWCM so quick :coolio: good going hun !!! 
Hope it brings you all the luck you need! 

allmacs, practise makes perfect !! :happydance:

hi to all the other girls :hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Hiya ladies.

Here-we-r, I'm amazed how fast that helped with your EWCM! That's awesome. I'll have to pick some up tomorrow :D

You guys are right, the board's dead... I'm sure it's because there's no symptom-spotting going on, lol... I'll bet the TWW section is hopping with women who are doing the same thing we were a week ago ;)


----------



## SKAV

whats sucks for me, is that I have to wait almost 2 weeks !! and again I never know when I ovulate :shrug: Don't have opks too just got 10 pregnancy tests thats it and I don't wanna order any !:thumbup:


----------



## here_we_r

AllMacsNow said:


> Hiya ladies.
> 
> Here-we-r, I'm amazed how fast that helped with your EWCM! That's awesome. I'll have to pick some up tomorrow :D
> 
> You guys are right, the board's dead... I'm sure it's because there's no symptom-spotting going on, lol... I'll bet the TWW section is hopping with women who are doing the same thing we were a week ago ;)

Macs..its crazy! Girl..today i'm having dull cramps. I wiped (tmi) and I had light pink in my EWCM. What in the heck? Well...:haha: being that I have my internet cheapies I took an opk and it was faint. normally I start out faint and build up to my positive until it goes negative again. I wonder if I'm going to O early or something. I guess I'll see...in the meantime off to drink my second glass of gf juice..:haha:


----------



## pink23

i cant wait to start getting lines on opks xx


----------



## SKAV

pink23 said:


> i cant wait to start getting lines on opks xx

when do you ovulate pink?? do u chart, y don't ya put the link :winkwink:


----------



## here_we_r

Pink,
Do you get faint first or just full blown? I couldn't believe I saw it. I was just really wanting to poas:blush: and of course the cramps gave me all the push i needed:dohh:....LOL..I saw the faint. So oh well..LOL


Hey Skav...:flower:


----------



## pink23

im not sure tbh. I come off the pill 20th may and I had 2 lines june 2nd but think I missed my positive opk. Im on cd3 so going to start doing opks about cd12 i think . Its all new to me lol xx


----------



## SKAV

here_we_r

hey babes,

I have heard that we normally have a little LH surge normally on urine so if you see a very very faint line , guess it doesn't not count BUT if you see somewhat a normal line closer to the test line it should mean O is nearby :hugs: https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html


----------



## here_we_r

pink23 said:


> im not sure tbh. I come off the pill 20th may and I had 2 lines june 2nd but think I missed my positive opk. Im on cd3 so going to start doing opks about cd12 i think . Its all new to me lol xx

Oh ok. CAtch the surge girlie!!:happydance:


----------



## pink23

lets get those bfps xxx


----------



## here_we_r

SKAV said:


> here_we_r
> 
> hey babes,
> 
> I have heard that we normally have a little LH surge normally on urine so if you see a very very faint line , guess it doesn't not count BUT if you see somewhat a normal line closer to the test line it should mean O is nearby :hugs: https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html

thanks babe!! Yea..I normally don't see anything on the stick until I start leading up to O. Normally don't see anything (not even faint) until about cd10. I just wanted to POAS..:blush: You know its habit forming..Like a drug...:dohh: Stop me SKAV, Stop me..LOL


----------



## amanda77

Hey ladies!

Sorry I've been MIA for the past couple of days - been busy, busy!!!! 

So, DH and I :sex: yesterday and today with Preseed - we really liked it - hoping it works!!!!!!!! Still waiting on my OPK to be positive though - should be tomorrow or Tuesday.

How is everyone doing? Someone asked about increasing EWCM - I have read to drink tons and tons of water - that can help too! And Preseed is supposed to mimic it and there are lots of claims that it works miracle on conception! Give it a try! 


Two cool things I want to share: 

1. if I conceive this cycle the baby would be due on March 9th - my mother-in-laws bday - wouldn't that be cool? I love my mother-in-law!

2. if I conceive this cycle, I would know on July 4th (if not before). DH and I are going to the beach on July 4th and we're staying in the same house where we had our honeymoon. It would be so SPECIAL to tell him that we are expecting in our honeymoon house!!! Hoping and praying for a :baby:!!!!!

Loads of :dust: to everyone!!!! Let's get those :bfp:!!!

Hugs to all! :hugs:


----------



## Marini_Mare

ooohh me too! my CD1 was 6/12 & last cycle was 35 days (first cycle off bcp) I have OPKs to check, my iphone app predicts fertile period is 6/25-7/1.. sound about right? last month I got a pos OPK then a neg, then another pos a couple days later.. i was so confused LOL


----------



## ScooterKat

Hello Ladies!

How is everybody doing???

My Hubby and I are doing amazing today! Sex is awesome and it is NOT a chore, like it was last cycle! I am cd 7, so I finished my last day of clomid and I start temping tomorrow morning! So away we go! I am excited, yet guarded about this cycle!

How is everybody else doing so far???

:hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

Marini_Mare said:


> ooohh me too! my CD1 was 6/12 & last cycle was 35 days (first cycle off bcp) I have OPKs to check, my iphone app predicts fertile period is 6/25-7/1.. sound about right? last month I got a pos OPK then a neg, then another pos a couple days later.. i was so confused LOL

Hi Marini:hi:

June 12 was my cd1 as well. We'll get :bfp: this month!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## here_we_r

ScooterKat said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> How is everybody doing???
> 
> My Hubby and I are doing amazing today! Sex is awesome and it is NOT a chore, like it was last cycle! I am cd 7, so I finished my last day of clomid and I start temping tomorrow morning! So away we go! I am excited, yet guarded about this cycle!
> 
> How is everybody else doing so far???
> 
> :hugs:

Hey Scooter,:hi:
We're good. DH and I tried the pre-seed last night and it was oooowwwee!!
Started my grapefruit juice and had some good cm..already!!:thumbup:
I had some cramping today and some pink tinge in my ewcm (don't know what that is about):shrug: Hey..but anyway..things are good!!:hugs:


----------



## ScooterKat

here_we_r said:


> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies!
> 
> How is everybody doing???
> 
> My Hubby and I are doing amazing today! Sex is awesome and it is NOT a chore, like it was last cycle! I am cd 7, so I finished my last day of clomid and I start temping tomorrow morning! So away we go! I am excited, yet guarded about this cycle!
> 
> How is everybody else doing so far???
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Hey Scooter,:hi:
> We're good. DH and I tried the pre-seed last night and it was oooowwwee!!
> Started my grapefruit juice and had some good cm..already!!:thumbup:
> I had some cramping today and some pink tinge in my ewcm (don't know what that is about):shrug: Hey..but anyway..things are good!!:hugs:Click to expand...

That is awesome!!! 

Grapefruit juice? Why are u drinking that?? Please let me in on any of the secrets anybody has?!!!!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Kat, grapefruit juice is supposed to help increase amounts and fertility of CM, particularly help you have more EWCM :D


----------



## ScooterKat

what kind of grapefruit juice???


----------



## here_we_r

ScooterKat said:


> what kind of grapefruit juice???

I'm drinking the plain. 100% grapefruit juice. Oceanspray.

Hey..I just figured its worth a try right?:winkwink:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Not sure if one kind is better than others, Scooter... or even how much people recommend... some people said they didn't have much of an effect after drinking LOADS, but here-we-r, it worked pretty good for you, right?


----------



## AllMacsNow

here_we_r said:


> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> what kind of grapefruit juice???
> 
> I'm drinking the plain. 100% grapefruit juice. Oceanspray.
> 
> Hey..I just figured its worth a try right?:winkwink:Click to expand...

I'd say DEFINITELY worth a try... something as simple as that? :D


----------



## here_we_r

AllMacsNow said:


> Not sure if one kind is better than others, Scooter... or even how much people recommend... some people said they didn't have much of an effect after drinking LOADS, but here-we-r, it worked pretty good for you, right?

Yea. I don't know if it happen because of the juice or was going to naturally happen.LOL.. 
I just feel like "why not".:blush:

I should know for sure in a couple of days if I keep getting it. Last month I didn't have an abundant so let's see.:shrug:


----------



## AllMacsNow

here_we_r said:


> Yea. I don't know if it happen because of the juice or was going to naturally happen.LOL..
> I just feel like "why not".:blush:
> 
> I should know for sure in a couple of days if I keep getting it. Last month I didn't have an abundant so let's see.:shrug:

Makes sense to me :D


----------



## ScooterKat

how much should I drink a day???


----------



## here_we_r

ScooterKat said:


> how much should I drink a day???

I read 8 oz. That you could do 4 oz in the am and 4 oz in pm or if you want to..all at one time.

I also just read that the plain 100% was the best. Have you heard anything about this primrose stuff? flaxseed? Have you heard anyone say that it was good for it? I've read a lot about it. I'm probably just going to stick to my grapefruit juice and pre-seed and see what happens.:thumbup:

Check this link out!Pretty cool. People posted on here things that gave them a lot of EWCM. 

https://www.mothering.com/community/forum/thread/221949/what-do-you-do-to-get-the-best-ewcm Pretty cool. People posted on here things that gave them a lot of EWCM.


----------



## AllMacsNow

I'm glad you found directions... I couldn't find anything that said how much at all. I'll have to try that, starting tomorrow :D


----------



## ScooterKat

I will be trying that as soon as hubby gets paid!! 

Thanks!

I am back to researching again, lol! I cant help to research every little thing! :wacko:


----------



## AllMacsNow

I do the same thing, Scooter...

I've been convinced I have 3 separate fertility issues already, just because of all the reading I'm doing. Mistake. LOL


----------



## ScooterKat

I am researching everything I can think of, what to do and not to do during ttc, what to eat and drink and what not to eat and drink during ttc, etc. just stupid stuff like that... :wacko:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Me too, hon. There's SO much to know.


----------



## ScooterKat

Ouch! I swear I am cramping like crazy on my right side....weird! 

Man oh man...I wish they had like a real-time chat room on the site, so we can all talk to each other! :nope:

I love facebook and yahoo im for that, too! :flower:


----------



## AllMacsNow

ScooterKat said:


> Ouch! I swear I am cramping like crazy on my right side....weird!
> 
> Man oh man...I wish they had like a real-time chat room on the site, so we can all talk to each other! :nope:
> 
> I love facebook and yahoo im for that, too! :flower:

Could you be gearing up to O already?


----------



## ScooterKat

AllMacsNow said:


> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> Ouch! I swear I am cramping like crazy on my right side....weird!
> 
> Man oh man...I wish they had like a real-time chat room on the site, so we can all talk to each other! :nope:
> 
> I love facebook and yahoo im for that, too! :flower:
> 
> Could you be gearing up to O already?Click to expand...

Who knows, with my messed-up body, I dont know! :shrug: 

I have a question, we are dtd every day, there is always 24 hours or more, we are night people so we will have sex at like 2 am one morning and then around the same time the next morning...is that ok??? 

My Hubby said something awesome today...I told him..."I know you dont like to :shrug:ave sex everyday, especially with working the hours you do, but we have been doing it everyday..." he says "I am committed to us having a baby, so sex everyday it is!" He was so sure and determined in his voice, it just made me melt... :cloud9:


----------



## AllMacsNow

I think it should be ok... if I remember right, the sperm meets egg plan says every other day up until a few days before O, but then every day until you O (I'm not positive on the specifics)... if that was too much, I think it'd say so. So, if your body is a little hard to track, I'd think once a day should be fine, so you don't miss your eggy. I wouldn't do any *more* than that, though... you want to keep the sperm concentration high.

And aww.... what a sweetie :D


----------



## ScooterKat

AllMacsNow said:


> I think it should be ok... if I remember right, the sperm meets egg plan says every other day up until a few days before O, but then every day until you O (I'm not positive on the specifics)... if that was too much, I think it'd say so. So, if your body is a little hard to track, I'd think once a day should be fine, so you don't miss your eggy. I wouldn't do any *more* than that, though... you want to keep the sperm concentration high.
> 
> And aww.... what a sweetie :D

Thanks!
I think since it is every day and at least 24 hours between we are ok...I am just nervous as that maybe we are doing it too much(I know, hit me upside my head!) and maybe his sperm count will decrease! But it is 24 hours(i make sure) between each, so I am like :shrug: 

I guess we shall see...

Is anybody doing the SMEP???


----------



## Popcorn

Hi Girls! :flower:

I haven't been around much as I have been really enjoying the stress free time of after AF and before OV! So nice to fee normal instead of like an obsessive TCC maniac! :haha:

I think ov is around 1 week or just over away for me and to be honest, I'm not in a rush- all the stressing, obsessing and constant symptom spotting...phew! gald it's only for 2 weeks, because even that feels like eternity!

I' having some reflexology today, which is supposed to help balance out everything and help create an optimum environment for conception to occur, yey! I'm doing it as exchange with the lady for some of the services me and OH offer, so best of all it's free! I've heard it has helped women conceive in the past who have had issues- so assuming i have none, then it should really speed things up! Wooohoooo! PMA PA PMA! xxx:flower:


----------



## here_we_r

:hi: ladies,

I'm at work. My ticker is crazy or I think my Iphone app is stupid!


----------



## AllMacsNow

ScooterKat said:


> Thanks!
> I think since it is every day and at least 24 hours between we are ok...I am just nervous as that maybe we are doing it too much(I know, hit me upside my head!) and maybe his sperm count will decrease! But it is 24 hours(i make sure) between each, so I am like :shrug:
> 
> I guess we shall see...
> 
> Is anybody doing the SMEP???

I think you are probably right on... it's all good, sweetie. We're not doing the SMEP, but if we haven't fallen preggers in the next few months, I might get more rigid about it... There is a whole thread of women who are, though, so you can probably get some answers there :D



Popcorn said:


> Hi Girls! :flower:
> 
> I haven't been around much as I have been really enjoying the stress free time of after AF and before OV! So nice to fee normal instead of like an obsessive TCC maniac! :haha:
> 
> I think ov is around 1 week or just over away for me and to be honest, I'm not in a rush- all the stressing, obsessing and constant symptom spotting...phew! gald it's only for 2 weeks, because even that feels like eternity!
> 
> I' having some reflexology today, which is supposed to help balance out everything and help create an optimum environment for conception to occur, yey! I'm doing it as exchange with the lady for some of the services me and OH offer, so best of all it's free! I've heard it has helped women conceive in the past who have had issues- so assuming i have none, then it should really speed things up! Wooohoooo! PMA PA PMA! xxx:flower:

That sounds really nice, Popcorn. It definitely is a more relaxing time in the process. And I'm glad to have a shortish LP too, so the 2ww isn't as long as some of the other ladies... Just as long as it's not TOO short. I'll be doing some research on THAT here pretty soon, but it's ok... I'm only a *little* obsessive ;)



here_we_r said:


> :hi: ladies,
> 
> I'm at work. My ticker is crazy or I think my Iphone app is stupid!

What's wrong?


----------



## SKAV

Glad to know eveyones on the gear with :sex:, EWCM and relaxation :thumbup:

Girls, help me.. this cycle is W-E-I-R-D :wacko: I normally hv my cycle heavy,medium and light and maybe 1 or 2 days spotting and THATS it!
But this cycle I finished the first 4days, 1day spotting and then clear for 2 days infact BD'd yday early morning!! :blush:
Today morning I have this (TM) brownish/pinkish discharge/CM!! never had this before..is it normal ?


----------



## here_we_r

SKAV said:


> Glad to know eveyones on the gear with :sex:, EWCM and relaxation :thumbup:
> 
> Girls, help me.. this cycle is W-E-I-R-D :wacko: I normally hv my cycle heavy,medium and light and maybe 1 or 2 days spotting and THATS it!
> But this cycle I finished the first 4days, 1day spotting and then clear for 2 days infact BD'd yday early morning!! :blush:
> Today morning I have this (TM) brownish/pinkish discharge/CM!! never had this before..is it normal ?

SKAV..that happen to me. After my cycle I had the pinkish discharge in clear CM. I was like what the heck..!!!:shrug: I have no idea. Girl..but now... I have a LOT of EWCM!!!! Grapefruit juice is working.:happydance:


----------



## here_we_r

You guys no I have to post this...I went to the bathroom and LOW and BEHOLD. I have so freak'n much EWCM. It works!! It works!! The juice works!!:happydance:


----------



## SKAV

here_we_r said:


> SKAV..that happen to me. After my cycle I had the pinkish discharge in clear CM. I was like what the heck..!!!:shrug: I have no idea. Girl..but now... I have a LOT of EWCM!!!! Grapefruit juice is working.:happydance:


am so happy for you :flower: makes me laugh ya know..just imagine our DH reading these posts.. :haha: we girls getting excited in getting CM :rofl:

You know I normally have EWCM, but last cycle I took it and i had my normal CM.. am really so glad its working for you!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

:rofl:

If my OH read HALF of what goes on here, he'd be blown away.

That's why we have each other ;)


----------



## SKAV

AllMacsNow said:


> :rofl:
> 
> If my OH read HALF of what goes on here, he'd be blown away.
> 
> That's why we have each other ;)

so true honey !!! *LOVE YOU GIRLS A LOT* !:hugs:


----------



## Aliciatm

ok cd 6... 2nd day taking soy... and 1st day using cbfm... really nervous


----------



## SKAV

Aliciatm said:


> ok cd 6... 2nd day taking soy... and 1st day using cbfm... really nervous

Good Luck hun :hugs:


----------



## Aliciatm

thanks.. got obgyn appt at 1pm so nervous thats in 25 mins..


----------



## pink23

ooh its all going on. Im still new to all this ewcm and evrything else that goes with oving.
I think we are just going to dtd when we can. I got an app for my ipod touch. pink pad I think just so I know my rough ov days xx


----------



## here_we_r

SKAV said:


> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> SKAV..that happen to me. After my cycle I had the pinkish discharge in clear CM. I was like what the heck..!!!:shrug: I have no idea. Girl..but now... I have a LOT of EWCM!!!! Grapefruit juice is working.:happydance:
> 
> 
> am so happy for you :flower: makes me laugh ya know..just imagine our DH reading these posts.. :haha: we girls getting excited in getting CM :rofl:
> 
> You know I normally have EWCM, but last cycle I took it and i had my normal CM.. am really so glad its working for you!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

 See, that's what happen to me. Last month I didn't have any. I'm scared of not having it again that I had to try something. Right now I"m having pelvic pressure, pelvic gas, light cramps. Could it be the juice?


----------



## SKAV

here_we_r, I'm really not sure whether the GF juice is causing those pains and cramps. Maybe your gearing to O :thumbup:..

I wish this was our month!:thumbup:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Me too, Skav. 

Spreading a little baby dust around our thread :dust:


----------



## SKAV

AllMacsNow said:


> Me too, Skav.
> 
> Spreading a little baby dust around our thread :dust:

hey macs :hugs:

lovely to see you online too :happydance:


----------



## AllMacsNow

SKAV said:


> AllMacsNow said:
> 
> 
> Me too, Skav.
> 
> Spreading a little baby dust around our thread :dust:
> 
> hey macs :hugs:
> 
> lovely to see you online too :happydance:Click to expand...

You too, honey. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Want2bMum

hello girls!!!

i missed you and all our crazy TTC conversations... have been very very busy with my thesis...

I am here for this quick message now, just lurking in BB before going to bed...

I will leave to go to Portugal on Wednesday and cant open BB from there or everybody will find out my TTC obsession :wacko::wacko:

I will come back to BB in the beginning of July if I manage to hand in at least half of my thesis by then...

please send me PhD dust girls... I really need it :haha::haha:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

SKAV..I hope its our month too!! OH MY..Then we could move on to First Tri together. All of us would stay together until the end..Whoohoo

Macs..Spread all the babydust you want..heeheehaa


----------



## here_we_r

Here's to PhD dust and baby dust too...:happydance:
Hopefully you come back with great news and great news from us to you.:hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

Ok...how did i just do that!!!

Nevermind..Brain dead!! ITs almost time to go home.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Lots of dust to all of us, and have a wonderful trip, Want2b!

How did you do what, Here w r?


----------



## SKAV

want2b: hi sweety..GL with your PhD !!!!!!!! you'll do great :thumbup: :hugs: Loads of baby dust to you and everyone here

macs: am Ok, so bored...researching what I could do to ovulate earlier :shrug:

here: yeah ...we all together forever............. God...please ...we need you belssings!!!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Lol, Skav... 

And here I am, surprised to find EWCM and wondering if I'm just going to have it for days and days and days, or if I'm going to O here in a day or 2, and do I need to get going with the BD? LOL Haven't been charting long enough to know what's normal for me, but CD 7 seems early. Last month, it was CD 10, I think, before I noticed any.

Was going to go get grapefruit juice to help produce some, but hadn't done that yet, so I can't even blame it on that ;)

Did you FIND anything to help us O early?


----------



## AllMacsNow

I'm in post-Father's Day let-down mode. I REALLY wanted that :bfp: for OH this month.


----------



## SKAV

AllMacsNow said:


> Lol, Skav...
> 
> And here I am, surprised to find EWCM and wondering if I'm just going to have it for days and days and days, or if I'm going to O here in a day or 2, and do I need to get going with the BD? LOL Haven't been charting long enough to know what's normal for me, but CD 7 seems early. Last month, it was CD 10, I think, before I noticed any.
> 
> Was going to go get grapefruit juice to help produce some, but hadn't done that yet, so I can't even blame it on that ;)
> 
> Did you FIND anything to help us O early?

wowy ewcm now ?? yeah i guess cd 7 is too early..did u bd last night?? it might sometimes be sperm residual :shrug: but hope you O like last cycle..ooh its closer :happydance:
hahaha...u don't even wanna think about GF juice :haha:



AllMacsNow said:


> I'm in post-Father's Day let-down mode. I REALLY wanted that :bfp: for OH this month.

awe...so sorry sweets...I know how u feels...cheer up ..you'll have that baby next year on your hands !!:hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

Anybody seen anything out of scooter?


----------



## SKAV

here_we_r said:


> Anybody seen anything out of scooter?

nope :nope:

btw, wonder whats happening with the TTC buddy group:shrug:


----------



## here_we_r

SKAV said:


> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> Anybody seen anything out of scooter?
> 
> nope :nope:
> 
> btw, wonder whats happening with the TTC buddy group:shrug:Click to expand...

I don't know.:shrug: Maybe she's just busy and will get on later. I can't believe I've been able to be on today at work.:shhh:


----------



## SKAV

here_we_r said:


> SKAV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> Anybody seen anything out of scooter?
> 
> nope :nope:
> 
> btw, wonder whats happening with the TTC buddy group:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know.:shrug: Maybe she's just busy and will get on later. I can't believe I've been able to be on today at work.:shhh:Click to expand...

shhhhhhh ok.... :haha:

ok sweet hearts...am hitting the bed now..its 23:53 ! will catch up tomo...

love you all ..mwaaaaaaaaah :kiss:


----------



## here_we_r

mwaaaaaaaaah


----------



## AllMacsNow

Night, Skav!

We BD'd yesterday morning... I wouldn't THINK that'd be residual spermies hanging out today, but who knows, lol. Maybe I'll O early. Just one more reason to make sure we DO get that buddy group up and running, if my body is going to go all wacko and be different than everyone else.

Here-we-r, I can't believe you were able to be on at work, either. Just don't get in trouble ;)

Scooter's not usually online until later in the day. I think she and her OH are night owls, so she's up late, and then sleeps in in the morning.


----------



## ScooterKat

I am awake!!!

:hi:

Hey ladies!!!

I am still waiting on the name for the group!! :blush: nobody told me a definite name yet!!! :blush:


----------



## here_we_r

ScooterKat said:


> I am awake!!!
> 
> :hi:
> 
> Hey ladies!!!
> 
> I am still waiting on the name for the group!! :blush: nobody told me a definite name yet!!! :blush:

hey Scooter!!! :hi:

I'm glad you're here! :happydance:


----------



## here_we_r

Mac..you know what would be so cool? Your wedding gift to DH is a :BFP: !! You would definitly have to go all out. To make it really pronounced! I'm getting goosebumps thinking about it...LOL


----------



## AllMacsNow

here_we_r said:


> Mac..you know what would be so cool? Your wedding gift to DH is a :BFP: !! You would definitly have to go all out. To make it really pronounced! I'm getting goosebumps thinking about it...LOL

He would be so thrilled. I can't even begin to tell you. I want this for him (me too, obviously, but...) SO BAD.

You're so sweet.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Scooter, I wish I was clever enough to come up with a name, lol. ;)


----------



## ScooterKat

:hi: Wonderful Ladies!

I am here, but I cant think of a name for the group! I am drawing a blank about the title... :wacko:


----------



## here_we_r

ScooterKat said:


> :hi: Wonderful Ladies!
> 
> I am here, but I cant think of a name for the group! I am drawing a blank about the title... :wacko:

scooter what do we have so far?


----------



## ScooterKat

:blush: something about dominoes...thats it!! :shrug:


----------



## ScooterKat

So I have a cm question...I checked it and it was watery/creamy, more watery then creamy, but like a watery lotion feel and there is alot of it...so what do I put it as on my chart??? 

I am confused and :wacko:


----------



## AllMacsNow

ScooterKat said:


> So I have a cm question...I checked it and it was watery/creamy, more watery then creamy, but like a watery lotion feel and there is alot of it...so what do I put it as on my chart???
> 
> I am confused and :wacko:

Lol, don't be :wacko:... I'd put watery, just because from everything I've read, it says to put the MOST fertile type. ;)


----------



## ScooterKat

AllMacsNow said:


> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> So I have a cm question...I checked it and it was watery/creamy, more watery then creamy, but like a watery lotion feel and there is alot of it...so what do I put it as on my chart???
> 
> I am confused and :wacko:
> 
> Lol, don't be :wacko:... I'd put watery, just because from everything I've read, it says to put the MOST fertile type. ;)Click to expand...

Thanks!!!

I am looking up all the phrases with the word dominoes in it!!! :blush:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Not sure, Scooter...

TTC a Baby Domino 
TTC Domino Babies
The Domino Effect Buddy Group

*shrug*

Went out and bought some grapefruit juice, but all I could find was Ruby Red... which I'm ok with, because it's a little sweeter... as long as it works the same :D


----------



## Aliciatm

urghers cd 7.. 2nd low on cbfm. 3rd day taking soy. wish o day would hurry up and get here lol


----------



## AllMacsNow

Me too, Alicia... I'm not a fan of any of the waiting parts... waiting to O, 2ww... feels like waiting is all we do.


----------



## Aliciatm

i know it sucks and this week is going by so slowwwwwww....


----------



## pink23

i dont like waiting either xx hurry up o xx


----------



## SKAV

Hi girlies... :hi:

*The Domino Effect Buddy Group* sounds good :thumbup:

Ladies, I have (TMI) sticky/creamy CM and was having very mild cramps on my right side :shrug: Aaaah hope its something to do with O and would O early this cycle..

:hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Early O would be great, Skav. No more waiting!


----------



## SKAV

AllMacsNow said:


> Early O would be great, Skav. No more waiting!

so hows everything with the wedding plans ?? :cloud9:


----------



## AllMacsNow

SKAV said:


> AllMacsNow said:
> 
> 
> Early O would be great, Skav. No more waiting!
> 
> so hows everything with the wedding plans ?? :cloud9:Click to expand...

Feels like it might actually be coming together, LOL.

Designed the cake (over the phone) today. Flower contract will go back tomorrow.

Chose my favors today, just wanna run it past OH.

Got my dress pressed and steamed yesterday.

Played around with the ring pillow, flower basket, and guest book the other day, so that they're not the bland generic WalMart things I picked up, but have a little personality.

That's all of the major stuff, I think... Just lots of small details b/w now and then.

Thanks for asking. :D How's life by you?


----------



## SKAV

AllMacsNow said:


> SKAV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllMacsNow said:
> 
> 
> Early O would be great, Skav. No more waiting!
> 
> so hows everything with the wedding plans ?? :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Feels like it might actually be coming together, LOL.
> 
> Designed the cake (over the phone) today. Flower contract will go back tomorrow.
> 
> Chose my favors today, just wanna run it past OH.
> 
> Got my dress pressed and steamed yesterday.
> 
> Played around with the ring pillow, flower basket, and guest book the other day, so that they're not the bland generic WalMart things I picked up, but have a little personality.
> 
> That's all of the major stuff, I think... Just lots of small details b/w now and then.
> 
> Thanks for asking. :D How's life by you?Click to expand...

your welcome hun :hugs:
All these wedding plans are making get so excited I just want to see the photos soooooon :happydance: Love flowers...don't wanna ask everything in detail 'cos it will spoil the surprise!! but would love to see it after...:cloud9:

Life with me is OKish.. nothing special hun..just that had a small quarrel with DH just now.. we do that on and off :haha:


----------



## AllMacsNow

SKAV said:


> your welcome hun :hugs:
> All these wedding plans are making get so excited I just want to see the photos soooooon :happydance: Love flowers...don't wanna ask everything in detail 'cos it will spoil the surprise!! but would love to see it after...:cloud9:
> 
> Life with me is OKish.. nothing special hun..just that had a small quarrel with DH just now.. we do that on and off :haha:

Awww... I'd say sorry you quarrelled with the DH, if your smiley wasn't snickering ;) I bicker with my OH too... it's just how we relate sometimes. 

Can't wait for the day, and to get back here after the honeymoon to post pictures. I'm trying to keep stuff as cheap as possible (though prices are still giving me heart attacks daily), while still being classy and fun.

How long have you been married? Do you have fun photos of yours?


----------



## SKAV

AllMacsNow said:


> SKAV said:
> 
> 
> your welcome hun :hugs:
> All these wedding plans are making get so excited I just want to see the photos soooooon :happydance: Love flowers...don't wanna ask everything in detail 'cos it will spoil the surprise!! but would love to see it after...:cloud9:
> 
> Life with me is OKish.. nothing special hun..just that had a small quarrel with DH just now.. we do that on and off :haha:
> 
> Awww... I'd say sorry you quarrelled with the DH, if your smiley wasn't snickering ;) I bicker with my OH too... it's just how we relate sometimes.
> 
> Can't wait for the day, and to get back here after the honeymoon to post pictures. I'm trying to keep stuff as cheap as possible (though prices are still giving me heart attacks daily), while still being classy and fun.
> 
> How long have you been married? Do you have fun photos of yours?Click to expand...

yeah..life is preety good with teeny weeny quarrels on and off... am lovin it that way..

talking about prices ](*,) everything is so very expensive..imagine having a wedding !! I totally understand!

I have been married for the last 11yrs!! (see my ticker below ) ..don't have photos on this pc.. I'm Indian , have you ever been to Indian weddings ??


----------



## AllMacsNow

DUH. Not sure why I didn't even think to look at your ticker. lol

I have never been to an Indian wedding, but seen some movies and TV with them, though I'm they're not necessarily too accurate. I know that they're usually pretty elaborate, and you spend a few days celebrating, is that right? 

My best friend has been with a man who is Indian for about 4 years, and they talk about marriage all the time, though they're not officially engaged yet. She told me once, though, that when they DO get married, they'll go ALL OUT, so I'm excited to be able to take part in one.


----------



## SKAV

yeah...we celebrate it for days and it depends..there are the north indian ways and then the south indian stuff..am south indian.. anyway, will link some to you privately..thats when i have time lol and Oh! its sooo colorful:cloud9:

....and now coming back to ttc :haha:.......... where do u buy your Opks?'


----------



## AllMacsNow

SKAV said:


> yeah...we celebrate it for days and it depends..there are the north indian ways and then the south indian stuff..am south indian.. anyway, will link some to you privately..thats when i have time lol and Oh! its sooo colorful:cloud9:
> 
> ....and now coming back to ttc :haha:.......... where do u buy your Opks?'

I would definitely love to see some stuff when you have time. :cloud9:

I haven't actually started OPKing yet... so far just temping, trying not to go POAS crazy, but I'm sure that won't last long if we don't fall preggers pretty soon.

Where do you buy yours?


----------



## SKAV

I never used OPKs in my life till last cycle I bought just 5!! I used them too early :dohh: I bought them here in Italian site. I don't think I will use them since my O dates are pretty irregular and easily can be a POAS addict !! I bought 10 HPTs though :thumbup:


----------



## SKAV

Alright macs...am gonna :sleep: Catch u tomorrow sweets..Thanks for being around :hugs: GN :flower:


----------



## AllMacsNow

SKAV said:


> Alright macs...am gonna :sleep: Catch u tomorrow sweets..Thanks for being around :hugs: GN :flower:

Ooh, sorry I missed your goodnight. Hope you got some good sleep. :hugs:

I am thinking you're right, and the OPK thing could easily become an obsession with me, so I'm gonna hold off for as long as possible before trying them.

I only have 1 HPT... and held off... didn't POAS at all this last cycle... gets expensive. I'm HOPING to not need more than that 1, but I'm sure that's wishful thinking, lol... I know I'll go crazy one of these months and use it way early. Gonna have to look into the internet cheapies everyone's always talking about.


----------



## here_we_r

Hi Mac. So...I see you're wanting to POAS..LOL

I see I missed Skav. I hate not being able to talk at work. I do sometimes and then some days I get so busy....Urrggg. Tomorrow DH :spermy: would be able to live long enough to meet the egg...:happydance:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Woot, here-we-r... time to get BDing :D

Sorry you were busy at work, but hopefully it at least made your day pass quickly!

LOL... I could become a POAS addict pretty quickly... trying to hold off. ;)


----------



## amanda77

Hey all!

Just wanted to check in - my CB OPK had a :) on it today! YEAH!!!! DH and I BD earlier and are going to again in the AM. Also have EWCM today.....still using the PreSeed. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## AllMacsNow

Yay Amanda! That's exciting. :D


----------



## ScooterKat

Hey Ladies!
I am here...great night last night/this morning with hubby! 

Gotta wake up and start temping tomorrow, ugh! 

How is it going for everybody??


----------



## AllMacsNow

Hiya Scooter. Glad you had a nice night with the hubby :D

Things here are good. :cloud9:


----------



## ScooterKat

I am just sitting here... bored out of my mind, as usual!

I am worried about this cycle to see if I am gonna o at all or very late like last cycle.... :wacko:

I got a clarified reading from Cheri, she says AUGUST for conception, SEPTEMBER for find out and MAY for due date of this year! I am happy but sad also, as I wanted it to be earlier... :shrug: she also said she see GIRL for this baby and a BOY after that and then thats it, as that is perfect cause that is what we wanted, but I am like blah and argh as AUGUST, wow...I am hoping she is wrong on the months, but she seemed pretty confident and she went and got more of a connection as to when, exactly... so I dont know....


----------



## AllMacsNow

That's great, hon... August isn't so far off. Hopefully she's a little wrong, and it's sooner, though :D


----------



## ScooterKat

I know, well I think.... I am just worried about this month and o'ing on the 50mgs of clomid! I guess I will have to wait and see and then if I dont, I will just have to up to 100mgs of clomid and then 2 months of that...and then 2 months of that 150mgs and then after that if no pg, then I will have to go to an RE that we cant afford to go to, so basically if I dont get pg in the next 5 or so months, it will never happen...I am like freaking out... :wacko:

and now get this...I am out of my metformin, so until I can get to the doc for him to get me some more, I am out, which means this month is most likely a bust since I am out of the met...I wonder if I really need the met to ovulate or can I do it this month, since O is supposed to be in a few days(cd12-whenever) without the metformin....I am just so deflated this month, maybe I am just not meant to be a mom to my hubby's kids... :cry:


----------



## amanda77

AllMacsNow said:


> Yay Amanda! That's exciting. :D


Yes, I am excited! hoping and praying that we ALL get our BFPs this cycle!!!! :hugs:


----------



## SKAV

allmacs: awe...its OK hun..maybe you'll catch my "goodnight" today!! 

scooter: Hun, Aug isn't that far..:hugs: I know I wanted it to happen soon too but its more than a year now..try your best to give the time. I don't know anything about Met, but who knows..you might be Ovulating on your on this cycle:thumbup:

Amanda: wow.. a smiley face sounds awesome :happydance: yeah hope this is our cycle:thumbup:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to all:kiss:


----------



## pink23

i want next week to be here lol but then it will be the dreaded tww then x


----------



## here_we_r

Hi my friends,
Guess what my sisnlaw is 9 weeks preggo. I could tell it bothered my DH. He's happy for them but wants it to be us.:cry:

I have a question. Are these tickers right? Mine says 4 days until O. I guess I could O between 14 and 15. My 15th CD is Monday. I don't know. Just gone get it started though:happydance:


----------



## SKAV

here_we_r said:


> Hi my friends,
> Guess what my sisnlaw is 9 weeks preggo. I could tell it bothered my DH. He's happy for them but wants it to be us.:cry:
> 
> I have a question. Are these tickers right? Mine says 4 days until O. I guess I could O between 14 and 15. My 15th CD is Monday. I don't know. Just gone get it started though:happydance:

awe...that's nice but at that the same time, its sad that your DH said that. :sad1:

Your ticker says you are on CD11, what is your actual CD day?? if it cd11 then its fine.. 'cos you have another 4days more to CD14 :flower:


----------



## ScooterKat

I am sitting here so mad I could spit....I cant get to see my doc until SEPTEMBER 14, freaking SEPTEMBER...I dont even know what to do...I have a call into him about the metformin and the clomid, so we shall see what he says....I am hoping he will tell me what to do concerning the next cycle with the clomid and the metformin...

It is 10:42 am here and we are awake...shocker, actually I have been up since 915am and he has been up since about 8 am, shocked to say the least! lol! so that means bed early for us tonight since we didnt go to bed until 5am...well he didnt anyways, lol! 

So I am on here or YIM if anybody wants to talk.... 

:hugs:


----------



## Aliciatm

goodluck ladies.. cd 8 for me this is my 4th day of soy and 3rd day of low on my cbfm


----------



## AllMacsNow

Heya Scooter, 

Didn't expect to see you up already. Which doc is it that you can't get in to until September? That's horrible.

I don't know how you guys survive on that little sleep.

Alicia... I don't know much about cbfm... how's that work?


----------



## AllMacsNow

I'm sorry about your sis in law, here-we-r... hopefully it'll be your turn soon, and then you can have close cousinbabies.


----------



## ScooterKat

It is my ob/gyn....its :wacko: I am just glad I have refills of the clomid and hopefully he will call in my metformin...I am worried that I wont O if he wont call it in, I am just hoping and praying he does and I can get them soon, before o time comes around... :nope:

Ohhhh trust me, I am exhausted, but doing this will switch our nights and days...so we can be up during the day and sleep at night, dh is going back to work more very soon, so its a good thing we are doing it now...instead of him being exhausted driving a tractor at work..lol!


----------



## txhappy

Hi! Can I join your thread? I am new to the forum.. 6/13 was cycle day 1 for me. I am new to charting, so I am not sure when I will O. I was on the pill for about 15 years, and tossed it last month. I know it might take a few months for things to get regular. I was totally irregular on the pill, so I was pleased to get AF within a few weeks of stopping BC. I don't expect to get BFP right away, although it would be nice! DH really wants to sway for a boy, so I am thinking that will make it take longer... but I know the first step is figuring out when I O, and so far thats a mystery to me! 

I just got my BBT yesterday and tempd this morning .. 98.2 ?? Seemed higher than what I expected (I don't know why I expected anything other than seeing the "norm" being closer to 97)

OPK was neg this morning.

Guessing I will try OPK in another few days? (I bought the cheapie Amazon Wondfo ones)

Good luck to all of you ladies! I really hope this is your month!


----------



## ScooterKat

Hi and Welcome! :hi:

Do you temp vaginally or orally? 

Charting is the best way to figure out if you are oing or not and to see how long ur cycles are... it can be annoying having to do it at the same exact time everyday, but once you get used to it, it will be easy and will help you out with ur ttc journey!!!

:hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

txhappy said:


> Hi! Can I join your thread? I am new to the forum.. 6/13 was cycle day 1 for me. I am new to charting, so I am not sure when I will O. I was on the pill for about 15 years, and tossed it last month. I know it might take a few months for things to get regular. I was totally irregular on the pill, so I was pleased to get AF within a few weeks of stopping BC. I don't expect to get BFP right away, although it would be nice! DH really wants to sway for a boy, so I am thinking that will make it take longer... but I know the first step is figuring out when I O, and so far thats a mystery to me!
> 
> I just got my BBT yesterday and tempd this morning .. 98.2 ?? Seemed higher than what I expected (I don't know why I expected anything other than seeing the "norm" being closer to 97)
> 
> OPK was neg this morning.
> 
> Guessing I will try OPK in another few days? (I bought the cheapie Amazon Wondfo ones)
> 
> Good luck to all of you ladies! I really hope this is your month!

Welcome, TX! I wouldn't worry about your temp being that high... maybe you just run 'warm' naturally... once you've been doing the temping for a while, you'll see your own personal patterns. Are you using fertility friend?

I don't use OPKs (yet), but you probably do have a few days before you O... I know that some women here do them a couple of times a day, at least as they get closer, just to make sure they don't miss that surge.

:dust: to you!



ScooterKat said:


> It is my ob/gyn....its :wacko: I am just glad I have refills of the clomid and hopefully he will call in my metformin...I am worried that I wont O if he wont call it in, I am just hoping and praying he does and I can get them soon, before o time comes around... :nope:
> 
> Ohhhh trust me, I am exhausted, but doing this will switch our nights and days...so we can be up during the day and sleep at night, dh is going back to work more very soon, so its a good thing we are doing it now...instead of him being exhausted driving a tractor at work..lol!

I'm glad you have the refills for your meds too, sweetie. I'm sorry it takes so long to get in there. That doesn't make much sense to me at all :(

Now, if you switch your sleep schedules, you can be in here with us all day :D I agree... exhausted tractor driving is a bad thing!


----------



## txhappy

ScooterKat said:


> Hi and Welcome! :hi:
> 
> Do you temp vaginally or orally?
> 
> Charting is the best way to figure out if you are oing or not and to see how long ur cycles are... it can be annoying having to do it at the same exact time everyday, but once you get used to it, it will be easy and will help you out with ur ttc journey!!!
> 
> :hugs:

I am temping orally, is that ok? 

It isn't too big of a chore to temp, although I think my DH may get annoyed at the loud beeping the thermometer does when I wake up and temp at 6am! Ha! Oh well, he will get used to it!


----------



## pink23

Hi tx :wave:
Well next week oh is off so we will try and dtd most days just to cover o day. I think ov before my birthday but we'll still dtd im sure. xx


----------



## AllMacsNow

I temp orally too, TX. It's not a problem. Some women just find their temps (especially pre-O) to be more consistent vaginally, but that's a personal preference. If you do decide to switch, just remember not to do it mid-cycle. :D

Sounds like a good week, pink! Would be nice to have OH home for a week. Happy Birthday too!


----------



## pink23

Im at work on my birthday buts its an excuse to buy cakes yummy.
I am pleased oh is home as normally he's on nights so dtd is normally here and there lol x


----------



## AllMacsNow

pink23 said:


> Im at work on my birthday buts its an excuse to buy cakes yummy.
> I am pleased oh is home as normally he's on nights so dtd is normally here and there lol x

Yay for having DH at home, and a regular DTD schedule, especially around the right time!


----------



## here_we_r

SKAV said:


> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> Hi my friends,
> Guess what my sisnlaw is 9 weeks preggo. I could tell it bothered my DH. He's happy for them but wants it to be us.:cry:
> 
> I have a question. Are these tickers right? Mine says 4 days until O. I guess I could O between 14 and 15. My 15th CD is Monday. I don't know. Just gone get it started though:happydance:
> 
> awe...that's nice but at that the same time, its sad that your DH said that. :sad1:
> 
> Your ticker says you are on CD11, what is your actual CD day?? if it cd11 then its fine.. 'cos you have another 4days more to CD14 :flower:Click to expand...

I just looked on my bedside calendar and Yep..I'm cd 11. And my ticker say in the fertile period...heeheehaahhaa. So the big O day coming soon! You know I hate missing the conversation while I'm at work.:growlmad:
I have to read and catch up now...:winkwink:


----------



## ScooterKat

We took a nap...so we are still on the night/day switch thingy, lol!! :dohh:

He is on vacation for a week, this whole week and next week, so I will probably not o this month :cry: :growlmad: without the metformin...so this month may be a bust...we are still gonna try, but I doubt I will O without the metformin... :nope: So I have to wait until he gets back into town in order for him to call the metformin in....

We are gonna try still, I am still trying the PMA, but it is hard.... :wacko: I wonder if I am gonna O at all... :shrug: 

](*,) :cry: :nope: :growlmad:


----------



## here_we_r

ScooterKat said:


> We took a nap...so we are still on the night/day switch thingy, lol!! :dohh:
> 
> He is on vacation for a week, this whole week and next week, so I will probably not o this month :cry: :growlmad: without the metformin...so this month may be a bust...we are still gonna try, but I doubt I will O without the metformin... :nope: So I have to wait until he gets back into town in order for him to call the metformin in....
> 
> We are gonna try still, I am still trying the PMA, but it is hard.... :wacko: I wonder if I am gonna O at all... :shrug:
> 
> ](*,) :cry: :nope: :growlmad:


Hey Scooter. you know what? People do what you're doing and more and then the time they stop they get preggo.:hugs: So honey..work with what you have.:flower:


----------



## ScooterKat

here_we_r said:


> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> We took a nap...so we are still on the night/day switch thingy, lol!! :dohh:
> 
> He is on vacation for a week, this whole week and next week, so I will probably not o this month :cry: :growlmad: without the metformin...so this month may be a bust...we are still gonna try, but I doubt I will O without the metformin... :nope: So I have to wait until he gets back into town in order for him to call the metformin in....
> 
> We are gonna try still, I am still trying the PMA, but it is hard.... :wacko: I wonder if I am gonna O at all... :shrug:
> 
> ](*,) :cry: :nope: :growlmad:
> 
> 
> Hey Scooter. you know what? People do what you're doing and more and then the time they stop they get preggo.:hugs: So honey..work with what you have.:flower:Click to expand...

I am trying to have a PMA about it, hubby is like "we will just try and if not, then when he comes back you will get back on ur metformin and we will go on, but I dont wanna lose this cycle on what ifs" so he wants to try like normal, and just see what happens...but he doesnt want to lose the month...
we will start bd'ing again tomorrow and everyday until ovulation or until I am sure I am not gonna O :shrug: 

So I guess we will try that and then once my doc gets back in town, I get back on the met and go from there...I have no other options... :shrug: 

I am hoping and praying so, here_we_r, but I am not feeling very positive... :nope: Thanks for telling me that, though...I never thought of it that way...:hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

ScooterKat said:


> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> We took a nap...so we are still on the night/day switch thingy, lol!! :dohh:
> 
> He is on vacation for a week, this whole week and next week, so I will probably not o this month :cry: :growlmad: without the metformin...so this month may be a bust...we are still gonna try, but I doubt I will O without the metformin... :nope: So I have to wait until he gets back into town in order for him to call the metformin in....
> 
> We are gonna try still, I am still trying the PMA, but it is hard.... :wacko: I wonder if I am gonna O at all... :shrug:
> 
> ](*,) :cry: :nope: :growlmad:
> 
> Hey Scooter. you know what? People do what you're doing and more and then the time they stop they get preggo.:hugs: So honey..work with what you have.:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I am trying to have a PMA about it, hubby is like "we will just try and if not, then when he comes back you will get back on ur metformin and we will go on, but I dont wanna lose this cycle on what ifs" so he wants to try like normal, and just see what happens...but he doesnt want to lose the month...
> we will start bd'ing again tomorrow and everyday until ovulation or until I am sure I am not gonna O :shrug:
> 
> So I guess we will try that and then once my doc gets back in town, I get back on the met and go from there...I have no other options... :shrug:
> 
> I am hoping and praying so, here_we_r, but I am not feeling very positive... :nope: Thanks for telling me that, though...I never thought of it that way...:hugs:Click to expand...

So you are not taking your temp? I was looking at your chart. Baby when do you think you normally O? What cd? 
Whatever you do don't waste a cycle?:nope:


----------



## ScooterKat

here_we_r said:


> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> We took a nap...so we are still on the night/day switch thingy, lol!! :dohh:
> 
> He is on vacation for a week, this whole week and next week, so I will probably not o this month :cry: :growlmad: without the metformin...so this month may be a bust...we are still gonna try, but I doubt I will O without the metformin... :nope: So I have to wait until he gets back into town in order for him to call the metformin in....
> 
> We are gonna try still, I am still trying the PMA, but it is hard.... :wacko: I wonder if I am gonna O at all... :shrug:
> 
> ](*,) :cry: :nope: :growlmad:
> 
> Hey Scooter. you know what? People do what you're doing and more and then the time they stop they get preggo.:hugs: So honey..work with what you have.:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I am trying to have a PMA about it, hubby is like "we will just try and if not, then when he comes back you will get back on ur metformin and we will go on, but I dont wanna lose this cycle on what ifs" so he wants to try like normal, and just see what happens...but he doesnt want to lose the month...
> we will start bd'ing again tomorrow and everyday until ovulation or until I am sure I am not gonna O :shrug:
> 
> So I guess we will try that and then once my doc gets back in town, I get back on the met and go from there...I have no other options... :shrug:
> 
> I am hoping and praying so, here_we_r, but I am not feeling very positive... :nope: Thanks for telling me that, though...I never thought of it that way...:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> So you are not taking your temp? I was looking at your chart. Baby when do you think you normally O? What cd?
> Whatever you do don't waste a cycle?:nope:Click to expand...

I dont start temping until after I end clomid, so I started today... I dont know when or if I o, my body is all messed up... :wacko: :shrug: I am just gonna have sex everyday starting tomorrow until after O or until I get AF! :shrug: I am hoping the clomid will work this month and I o at all or earlier then normal... :shrug:

I dont know what else to do... :shrug: :cry:


----------



## here_we_r

ok so your done with your cycle of clomid. Do your temps baby. Do you use opk's? if not make sure you BD but only once a day babe.


----------



## ScooterKat

here_we_r said:


> ok so your done with your cycle of clomid. Do your temps baby. Do you use opk's? if not make sure you BD but only once a day babe.

Yep, I took the clomid from cd 3-7...Nope, I temped today and will for the rest of the cycle until AF comes... and no opks for me, I have never had good luck with them...and yeah we are only bding 1 time a day...I am just not very motivated for this cycle... :shrug: :nope:


----------



## here_we_r

ScooterKat said:


> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> ok so your done with your cycle of clomid. Do your temps baby. Do you use opk's? if not make sure you BD but only once a day babe.
> 
> Yep, I took the clomid from cd 3-7...Nope, I temped today and will for the rest of the cycle until AF comes... and no opks for me, I have never had good luck with them...and yeah we are only bding 1 time a day...I am just not very motivated for this cycle... :shrug: :nope:Click to expand...

:dust: for u my love. Watch... This will be the cycle you get pregnant.:hugs:


----------



## ScooterKat

here_we_r said:


> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> ok so your done with your cycle of clomid. Do your temps baby. Do you use opk's? if not make sure you BD but only once a day babe.
> 
> Yep, I took the clomid from cd 3-7...Nope, I temped today and will for the rest of the cycle until AF comes... and no opks for me, I have never had good luck with them...and yeah we are only bding 1 time a day...I am just not very motivated for this cycle... :shrug: :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> :dust: for u my love. Watch... This will be the cycle you get pregnant.:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks for the dust... I hope so, I really hope so, we have been trying for so long...I am just so blah about this cycle...I am just kinda relaxed and focusing on not worrying about it sooo much like I was last cycle!!! :shrug:


----------



## amanda77

Just checking in ladies!!!!!

Looks like everyone is right around O day or coming up on it! Woo Hoo!! :)

Skav - I was pretty excited to see that :) on my OPK - fingers crossed that the :sex: is working! :happydance:

Here_we_are - so sorry about your SIL - I know that is hard but that you are happy for them too! Our time will come - just have faith! :hugs:

SkooterKat - how long have you and DH been trying? Why can't you see the doc before September - scheduling?? I know you are frustrated about that - so sorry! :(


WELCOME to all the new ladies joining the thread! The more the merrier!


----------



## here_we_r

well let's try to help each other to not stress so much. We can do it. We;ll keep each other focused and on the straight and narrow. :hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

amanda77 said:


> Just checking in ladies!!!!!
> 
> Looks like everyone is right around O day or coming up on it! Woo Hoo!! :)
> 
> Skav - I was pretty excited to see that :) on my OPK - fingers crossed that the :sex: is working! :happydance:
> 
> Here_we_are - so sorry about your SIL - I know that is hard but that you are happy for them too! Our time will come - just have faith! :hugs:
> 
> SkooterKat - how long have you and DH been trying? Why can't you see the doc before September - scheduling?? I know you are frustrated about that - so sorry! :(
> 
> 
> WELCOME to all the new ladies joining the thread! The more the merrier!

Hey manda! Yea looks like we are all coming up on it pretty soon. The stress is what I hate. But if we can get :baby: out of it then it is worth it.


----------



## ScooterKat

Hey amanda,

We have been trying for over a year and this is our 2nd medicated cycle...we cant get into the doc until september because of scheduling...it sucks! :(


----------



## AllMacsNow

Hello lovelies, 

Just stopping in to say hello on my way to beddie bye land.

I hope you all had a great day...

PMA, Scooter, it'll be ok. We all have days when we feel down like that. Tomorrow's a new day, and hopefully you'll feel better tomorrow.

Here-we-r... trying the grapefruit juice, but it's not doing it for me like it did for you... keeping it up though.

:dust: all around. I gotta hit the hay... was a long one around here.


----------



## ScooterKat

Nitey Nite, AllMacs! :)


----------



## Snip

Hi everyone, 

just an update from my side for all my BnB buddy's....finaly looking like somethings happening on 23dpo!!! 
https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/645867-17-dpo-bfn-any-hope-left-updated-bfp-11.html


----------



## SKAV

Hi everyone... :hi:

hey Snip, had see it yday and replied :happydance: what a wonderful news!! :yipee: why don't you shower some babydust to all of us :winkwink:


----------



## Snip

Thnx Skav!!

Tons of babydust coming your way!!!

:dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Snip

SKAV said:


> Hi everyone... :hi:
> 
> hey Snip, had see it yday and replied :happydance: what a wonderful news!! :yipee: why don't you shower some babydust to all of us :winkwink:

O forgot to say...it's updated with new test from fmu


----------



## SKAV

yesss.... i saw them :thumbup: its your thread and this thread i come to see mostly when I'm on B&B :blush: 

Thanks for the dust :hugs: 

have you found an OB ?? :growlmad: :haha:


----------



## here_we_r

Snip said:


> SKAV said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone... :hi:
> 
> hey Snip, had see it yday and replied :happydance: what a wonderful news!! :yipee: why don't you shower some babydust to all of us :winkwink:
> 
> O forgot to say...it's updated with new test from fmuClick to expand...

:hi: snip! Congrats. I posted on your page! :happydance:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Morning gorgeouses.


----------



## here_we_r

AllMacsNow said:


> Morning gorgeouses.

Good morning Macs! :hi: How are you feeling?:hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

here_we_r said:


> AllMacsNow said:
> 
> 
> Morning gorgeouses.
> 
> Good morning Macs! :hi: How are you feeling?:hugs:Click to expand...

Not too bad, how are you today?

At work?


----------



## txhappy

Good morning all! 

Well, I resisted the urge to use an OPK this morning. I think I am going to wait a for more days... maybe around CD15 or so? 

I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## here_we_r

AllMacsNow said:


> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllMacsNow said:
> 
> 
> Morning gorgeouses.
> 
> Good morning Macs! :hi: How are you feeling?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Not too bad, how are you today?
> 
> At work?Click to expand...

No. I took the day off. its been a long week. We work 10 hour days in the summer and have Friday's off. I decided to take today and have an extended..:haha:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Morning, TX. So far, I've resisted buying opks, and am relying solely on CM and temps... but that probably won't last too much longer if it doesn't work in the first few months. I had no idea how cheaply you could get them on the internet. I kept looking at the prices at the grocery store and wondering how people could do that all the time, lol. This is only my second cycle charting, though, so it'll be nice to have a few more months under my belt so I know when O is coming a little better. Right now, I'm guessing I'm within a few days, but not sure.


----------



## AllMacsNow

here_we_r said:


> allmacsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allmacsnow said:
> 
> 
> morning gorgeouses.
> 
> good morning macs! :hi: How are you feeling?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> not too bad, how are you today?
> 
> At work?Click to expand...
> 
> no. I took the day off. Its been a long week. We work 10 hour days in the summer and have friday's off. I decided to take today and have an extended..:haha:Click to expand...

Whoo hoo! What do you do, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## here_we_r

txhappy said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Well, I resisted the urge to use an OPK this morning. I think I am going to wait a for more days... maybe around CD15 or so?
> 
> I hope you all have a great day!

:hi: tx..What cd is this for you?


----------



## here_we_r

AllMacsNow said:


> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allmacsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allmacsnow said:
> 
> 
> morning gorgeouses.
> 
> good morning macs! :hi: How are you feeling?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> not too bad, how are you today?
> 
> At work?Click to expand...
> 
> no. I took the day off. Its been a long week. We work 10 hour days in the summer and have friday's off. I decided to take today and have an extended..:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Whoo hoo! What do you do, if you don't mind my asking?Click to expand...

Computers:nope: I work in IT. Starting to not like it.


----------



## AllMacsNow

here_we_r said:


> Computers:nope: I work in IT. Starting to not like it.

I'm sorry :(


----------



## txhappy

here_we_r said:


> txhappy said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all!
> 
> Well, I resisted the urge to use an OPK this morning. I think I am going to wait a for more days... maybe around CD15 or so?
> 
> I hope you all have a great day!
> 
> :hi: tx..What cd is this for you?Click to expand...

Today is CD11, my last cycle was 38 days, but that was coming off the pill, so I am hoping this one will not be as long, and this is my first cycle charting, and I just started temping two days ago. So I don't really have a good comparison.. I just need to find patience and wait it out! :shrug:


----------



## txhappy

AllMacsNow said:


> Morning, TX. So far, I've resisted buying opks, and am relying solely on CM and temps... but that probably won't last too much longer if it doesn't work in the first few months. I had no idea how cheaply you could get them on the internet. I kept looking at the prices at the grocery store and wondering how people could do that all the time, lol. This is only my second cycle charting, though, so it'll be nice to have a few more months under my belt so I know when O is coming a little better. Right now, I'm guessing I'm within a few days, but not sure.

Yes, they are really cheap on Amazon, and then it was suggested to me to "confirm" O with a more reliable one like CBE. So I got the Wondfos from Amazon, something like 40 for $5 ?? Then I also got the CBE OPK from Amazon which were 20 for $25. 

Hubby really wants a boy (we each have a daughter from a prev marriage), but now I have allowed to let myself get baby fever so bad, I just want a happy healthy baby! I keep telling him I am going to syphon his swimmers while he is sleeping or something... haha.. I haven't worked out all the details of that plan yet! He will only give me the "goods" when he knows I have O'd for a better chance for a boy. :blush:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Haha. Siphon. I love it.

My OH doesn't *think* he has a preference, but I'm pretty sure he'd like a girl. Not that he wouldn't be over the moon for any baby, but I think he's always wanted a "Daddy's Little Girl". I have a 10 yo boy from a previous relationship, and OH will adopt him next summer. We have to have been married for a year before he can legally adopt. :)


----------



## here_we_r

txhappy said:


> AllMacsNow said:
> 
> 
> Morning, TX. So far, I've resisted buying opks, and am relying solely on CM and temps... but that probably won't last too much longer if it doesn't work in the first few months. I had no idea how cheaply you could get them on the internet. I kept looking at the prices at the grocery store and wondering how people could do that all the time, lol. This is only my second cycle charting, though, so it'll be nice to have a few more months under my belt so I know when O is coming a little better. Right now, I'm guessing I'm within a few days, but not sure.
> 
> Yes, they are really cheap on Amazon, and then it was suggested to me to "confirm" O with a more reliable one like CBE. So I got the Wondfos from Amazon, something like 40 for $5 ?? Then I also got the CBE OPK from Amazon which were 20 for $25.
> 
> Hubby really wants a boy (we each have a daughter from a prev marriage), but now I have allowed to let myself get baby fever so bad, I just want a happy healthy baby! I keep telling him I am going to syphon his swimmers while he is sleeping or something... haha.. I haven't worked out all the details of that plan yet! He will only give me the "goods" when he knows I have O'd for a better chance for a boy. :blush:Click to expand...

I bought some on ebay. i don't like them. They are the wonfo's too. Hey good deal on them so hey..I'm using them. I got 30 for 8.65. Your deal was better. I like the cbe price. I'm going to check that out and see what find. Its so easy to get the fever!!:wacko:


----------



## AllMacsNow

here_we_r said:


> Its so easy to get the fever!!:wacko:

I'm afraid of becoming an addict :(


----------



## here_we_r

txhappy said:


> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> txhappy said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all!
> 
> Well, I resisted the urge to use an OPK this morning. I think I am going to wait a for more days... maybe around CD15 or so?
> 
> I hope you all have a great day!
> 
> :hi: tx..What cd is this for you?Click to expand...
> 
> Today is CD11, my last cycle was 38 days, but that was coming off the pill, so I am hoping this one will not be as long, and this is my first cycle charting, and I just started temping two days ago. So I don't really have a good comparison.. I just need to find patience and wait it out! :shrug:Click to expand...

You sure you are going to wait until CD15. Just my opinion I would start at least at 12 because you doin't know when your O day is because of the pill. Your cycle could be 28 days naturally.:shrug:


----------



## txhappy

Good point here_we_r! I guess I was just trying not to be a maniac about it. Do you think I should test a couple times a day? I have plenty of OPK's so I might as well use them.


----------



## here_we_r

txhappy said:


> Good point here_we_r! I guess I was just trying not to be a maniac about it. Do you think I should test a couple times a day? I have plenty of OPK's so I might as well use them.

Yes ma'am..LOL! I would. That's what I'm doing. I know I'm not going to show until tomorrow. But I started testing today..You know..Just to go ahead and get in the habit..LOL..Heeheehhh(LMBO):haha: You know I just couldn't wait..LOL:blush:

So what u gone do baby girl!!:haha:


----------



## here_we_r

Mac..where are you? Are you on another post?? LOL


----------



## AllMacsNow

here_we_r said:


> Mac..where are you? Are you on another post?? LOL

Lol, I just disappeared for a while. Making wedding plans, and plans to go see my OH on his lunch break. :D


----------



## here_we_r

AllMacsNow said:


> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> Mac..where are you? Are you on another post?? LOL
> 
> Lol, I just disappeared for a while. Making wedding plans, and plans to go see my OH on his lunch break. :DClick to expand...

Oh okay. cool! Have a good lunch with him baby. Let me know when ure back.


----------



## AllMacsNow

here_we_r said:


> AllMacsNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> Mac..where are you? Are you on another post?? LOL
> 
> Lol, I just disappeared for a while. Making wedding plans, and plans to go see my OH on his lunch break. :DClick to expand...
> 
> Oh okay. cool! Have a good lunch with him baby. Let me know when ure back.Click to expand...

You bet. What are your plans for your day off?


----------



## here_we_r

AllMacsNow said:


> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllMacsNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> Mac..where are you? Are you on another post?? LOL
> 
> Lol, I just disappeared for a while. Making wedding plans, and plans to go see my OH on his lunch break. :DClick to expand...
> 
> Oh okay. cool! Have a good lunch with him baby. Let me know when ure back.Click to expand...
> 
> You bet. What are your plans for your day off?Click to expand...

Nothing. Just relaxing right now. A little later going to take DH out to happy hour. I know I shouldn't be drinking. But one last margarita. Think it will hurt? Be honest.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Honest to goodness, I don't think alcohol will do ANYTHING before O, and then eggy and sperm meet up. I say go for it while you still can, chicadee. Happy hour sounds like a blast :D


----------



## txhappy

Happy hour does indeed sound like a blast! And a margarita... OH YES!! My DH and I are dieting, well, not really dieting just really sticking to eating healthy.. and it is killing me. I am eating my baked chicken and plain half of a baked potatoe right now. Ugh.. so boring! 

I would like to lose a solid 20 lbs before I get BFP, if it happens it happens, if not oh well. 

Oooh a burrito and margarita! :wohoo:


----------



## here_we_r

txhappy said:


> Happy hour does indeed sound like a blast! And a margarita... OH YES!! My DH and I are dieting, well, not really dieting just really sticking to eating healthy.. and it is killing me. I am eating my baked chicken and plain half of a baked potatoe right now. Ugh.. so boring!
> 
> I would like to lose a solid 20 lbs before I get BFP, if it happens it happens, if not oh well.
> 
> Oooh a burrito and margarita! :wohoo:

That's good on the weight loss for you and OH. But guess what??? You're going to get your BFP this time around so it'll be ALL for nothing. You'll be pregnant and beautiful:hugs: You know Baked Chicken and baked potato sounds good right now. YUMMY!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Go for it, here-we-r. Drink for all of us ;)

All right, ladies, I'm outta here for a while. Taking the boy, the dog, and some sandwiches up to my OH and smooching on him during the middle of the day, just cuz I can :cloud9:


----------



## here_we_r

AllMacsNow said:


> Go for it, here-we-r. Drink for all of us ;)
> 
> All right, ladies, I'm outta here for a while. Taking the boy, the dog, and some sandwiches up to my OH and smooching on him during the middle of the day, just cuz I can :cloud9:

Ok sweetie! Have fun!


----------



## txhappy

here_we_r said:


> txhappy said:
> 
> 
> Happy hour does indeed sound like a blast! And a margarita... OH YES!! My DH and I are dieting, well, not really dieting just really sticking to eating healthy.. and it is killing me. I am eating my baked chicken and plain half of a baked potatoe right now. Ugh.. so boring!
> 
> I would like to lose a solid 20 lbs before I get BFP, if it happens it happens, if not oh well.
> 
> Oooh a burrito and margarita! :wohoo:
> 
> That's good on the weight loss for you and OH. But guess what??? You're going to get your BFP this time around so it'll be ALL for nothing. You'll be pregnant and beautiful:hugs: You know Baked Chicken and baked potato sounds good right now. YUMMY!Click to expand...

Thanks!!! I hope we all do! 

:happydance:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Home, lovelies <3


----------



## txhappy

How was the mid day smooching???


----------



## AllMacsNow

Lol, it was good to see him. I just wish he was feeling better. He's fighting with his mom right now, and it's bothering him more than he was willing to admit, I think, until just now.

Always perks him up a little to see us (particularly the dog, lol) in the middle of his day, but he looked pretty sad as we pulled away :(


----------



## here_we_r

AllMacsNow said:


> Home, lovelies <3

Hi honey. How was your lunch? :flower:


----------



## here_we_r

AllMacsNow said:


> Lol, it was good to see him. I just wish he was feeling better. He's fighting with his mom right now, and it's bothering him more than he was willing to admit, I think, until just now.
> 
> Always perks him up a little to see us (particularly the dog, lol) in the middle of his day, but he looked pretty sad as we pulled away :(

Aww... you know what. My DH does the same thing. When he and his mom arent' on good terms. He asks me something about her..like if I've talked to her and I can tell it bothers him. I'll ask him and he's like I'm fine. Its her..and blah blah blah...We're wives we know.

I hope he feels better soon. I usually tell her so she'll call him and then of course he won't answer the phone. Then out the blue one day he'll say I had a long conversation with my mom and it was nice..Mac..Its just a vicious cycle..:dohh:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Yeah... I asked if he wanted me to say something to her, he said it'd probably just make it worse, and in this instance he's probably right.

He feels like she owes him an apology... he's right, she's way out of line... but isn't willing to tall her so. I just hope they solve it soon. They can both be really stubborn when they want to be. Last night he said something about "If she even comes to the wedding". :(

It'll probably be ok soon. PMA


----------



## here_we_r

AllMacsNow said:


> Yeah... I asked if he wanted me to say something to her, he said it'd probably just make it worse, and in this instance he's probably right.
> 
> He feels like she owes him an apology... he's right, she's way out of line... but isn't willing to tall her so. I just hope they solve it soon. They can both be really stubborn when they want to be. Last night he said something about "If she even comes to the wedding". :(
> 
> It'll probably be ok soon. PMA

OH no! That will hurt him if she doesn't come. He's saying that because he's upset. yea..I know about the stubborn b'cause that's my dh and his mom. Urrggg! Ok..You stay mutual. Don't say anything just give him lots of loving and hugs. Mostly the loving:haha:.(WHAT?) We have a plan! LOL


----------



## AllMacsNow

here_we_r said:


> OH no! That will hurt him if she doesn't come. He's saying that because he's upset. yea..I know about the stubborn b'cause that's my dh and his mom. Urrggg! Ok..You stay mutual. Don't say anything just give him lots of loving and hugs. Mostly the loving:haha:.(WHAT?) We have a plan! LOL

ROFL. 

Trying to just love on him and know I'm here no matter what... promised him a back rub tonight. And if that goes somewhere :blush: ;) It's time to get BDing anyways... EWCM, and not sure about my cycle, so could O at any time. 

Bless him, I asked him last night if he had it in him, and he didn't really... exhausted from work, then premarital counseling, then DS's baseball game, and this whole thing's weighing on him. He goes... "I don't think so... why, is your temp up?" I said "No, it's still low, but we need to get going before it DOES go up" So this morning, he stood there and watched me while I took my temp. I could tell he was nervous... big sigh of relief when I told him it was still low. He said "We'll see how today goes, and try tonight, ok?" Of course it's ok. I just feel bad for him, and want him to know I understand. 

It's hard for me when I can't help him.


----------



## txhappy

Oh boy. I know all about mother in law problems.. mine is a royal pain. We don't get along at all, she really doesn't like me. There aren't enough hours to type all the details.. lol. 

I hope your hunny and his mom work it out, I am sure they will soon! 

GL!


----------



## ScooterKat

Hey Ladies!!

I am sorry about ur hubby, AllMacs! Big Huge Hugs to him, cause u seem to have the kissing down already, lol! :haha: :winkwink:

I need your help ladies...I temped an hour later then I normally do and I got 97.41...should I adjust it on FF or just discard it??? :wacko: :shrug: If i adjust it, it brings it to 97.21, so I dont know.... :shrug:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Thanks, girls. I'm sure they'll work it out eventually. 

Scooter, from what I read on FF, they don't really recommend adjusting, because there's no real way to know what your particular body would do during that last little bit of sleep... it could go up or down, depending on who you are...

Your best bet, they usually say, is to put it down as is, and then just remember or mark down the special circumstances. If it REALLY throws things off, you can discard later. But you're not really looking for just *1* temp, but a pattern over time, so 1 or two here or there that aren't perfect won't make TOO big a difference.


----------



## ScooterKat

thanks....I am just so mad that I didnt temp correctly, grrrrr!!!


----------



## AllMacsNow

It'll be ok, hon. Stalked your temp... especially since either way you interpret it, you're lower than yesterday, I think you're good... now just waiting for that O spike ;)


----------



## ScooterKat

AllMacsNow said:


> It'll be ok, hon. Stalked your temp... especially since either way you interpret it, you're lower than yesterday, I think you're good... now just waiting for that O spike ;)

I put in a whole bunch of temps to see(well cause I am weird and obsesses, honestly! :wacko: ) and no o spike yet...so we shall see...I just dont think I will o this month without the metformin! :shrug:


----------



## AllMacsNow

FXed for you, sweetie. Maybe your body will surprise you.


----------



## ScooterKat

I wont get my hopes up...

does anybody else put in future temps to see if they have o'ed or not??? Or am I the only weirdo?!! :wacko:


----------



## AllMacsNow

I've never tried that, lol... not that I wouldn't, at some point. Just never thought of it ;)


----------



## ScooterKat

AllMacsNow said:


> I've never tried that, lol... not that I wouldn't, at some point. Just never thought of it ;)

Lol...ok so maybe I am the only dork! :blush:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Lol, I'm sure you're not the only one, just cuz it never occurred to me ;)


----------



## ScooterKat

Hey AllMacs, whats ur real name??? 

I hate calling u by ur screenname...it seems soo impersonal to me!!! :blush:


----------



## AllMacsNow

ScooterKat said:


> Hey AllMacs, whats ur real name???
> 
> I hate calling u by ur screenname...it seems soo impersonal to me!!! :blush:

You can call me Mac or Birdy (OH's nickname for me. I like it better than my real name, anyways, an less chance that someone will stumble across my involvement in this site by accident before we want them to)

What would you like us to call you?


----------



## ScooterKat

So Mac or Birdy...

Call me Katie or Kat, I dont care! I have been called Katie since I was in 5th grade, my real name is a mature name and its just not me...I am a carefree spirit, if that makes any sense!!!! :wacko: 

I am sorry u dont want anybody to know about being on here...:blush: Not many people know we are actively ttc because when I tell my mom(lonnngggg story) she says I have had enough kids, blah blah blah.... 

She is like yall dont have alot of money, which hopefully is getting better(I will know when hubby gets home! please keep ur fingers crossed!) and pregnancy is very hard on me, physically and she doesnt think I should have another man as the father of any of my kids, she thinks 1 man should have a woman's child(like no more then 1 baby daddy!) she has her issues with me and my life and I dont care, I mean I do care, but not enough to not live my life, ya know?! sorry I am rambling! :wacko: 

I am just a private person about things, except for women that are going through the same thing like ya'll...hubby knows, my closest friends on facebook know, yall know and thats it, I think!


----------



## here_we_r

ScooterKat said:


> So Mac or Birdy...
> 
> Call me Katie or Kat, I dont care! I have been called Katie since I was in 5th grade, my real name is a mature name and its just not me...I am a carefree spirit, if that makes any sense!!!! :wacko:
> 
> I am sorry u dont want anybody to know about being on here...:blush: Not many people know we are actively ttc because when I tell my mom(lonnngggg story) she says I have had enough kids, blah blah blah....
> 
> She is like yall dont have alot of money, which hopefully is getting better(I will know when hubby gets home! please keep ur fingers crossed!) and pregnancy is very hard on me, physically and she doesnt think I should have another man as the father of any of my kids, she thinks 1 man should have a woman's child(like no more then 1 baby daddy!) she has her issues with me and my life and I dont care, I mean I do care, but not enough to not live my life, ya know?! sorry I am rambling! :wacko:
> 
> I am just a private person about things, except for women that are going through the same thing like ya'll...hubby knows, my closest friends on facebook know, yall know and thats it, I think!

Hey Scooter,
I'm catching up but I understand what your saying. My mom is pretty opinionated too. She says the world is too bad to be bringing children in it right now. I have a good mom though. Don't know what I'd do without her but she always says "I can say what I want cause you'll do what you want anyway". guess what??? THAT IS SO TRUE!!!:blush:


----------



## ScooterKat

here_we_r said:


> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> So Mac or Birdy...
> 
> Call me Katie or Kat, I dont care! I have been called Katie since I was in 5th grade, my real name is a mature name and its just not me...I am a carefree spirit, if that makes any sense!!!! :wacko:
> 
> I am sorry u dont want anybody to know about being on here...:blush: Not many people know we are actively ttc because when I tell my mom(lonnngggg story) she says I have had enough kids, blah blah blah....
> 
> She is like yall dont have alot of money, which hopefully is getting better(I will know when hubby gets home! please keep ur fingers crossed!) and pregnancy is very hard on me, physically and she doesnt think I should have another man as the father of any of my kids, she thinks 1 man should have a woman's child(like no more then 1 baby daddy!) she has her issues with me and my life and I dont care, I mean I do care, but not enough to not live my life, ya know?! sorry I am rambling! :wacko:
> 
> I am just a private person about things, except for women that are going through the same thing like ya'll...hubby knows, my closest friends on facebook know, yall know and thats it, I think!
> 
> Hey Scooter,
> I'm catching up but I understand what your saying. My mom is pretty opinionated too. She says the world is too bad to be bringing children in it right now. I have a good mom though. Don't know what I'd do without her but she always says "I can say what I want cause you'll do what you want anyway". guess what??? THAT IS SO TRUE!!!:blush:Click to expand...

My mom has her good parts too, but she just needs to know this is my life and I am gonna do what is best for me... I know pg is hard on me, I know what happened when I had my son, I was there, but that doesnt mean it is gonna happen again, so I will just take 1 day at a time and be extra cautious, if I ever get pg again. :blush:


----------



## here_we_r

Mac..Check this out! My day off right. DH and I suppose to go to happy hour. We started a small spat in the car about driving my car. I wanted to know why? He says because I put gas in it and cleaned it up and it gets more than 11 mil per gallon. Ok. I wasn't happy but I didn't say anything else. He got really quiet on the way to the restaruant and when we get there he finally wants to talk and say I'm unappreciative of the things he does for me. (probably). Anyway I'm not the one who wants to go inside a resturant and fake. Because I was pissed at his attitude and of course I'm stubborn. We sat in the car and exchanged some words and I was like take me home. Of course we get here and he wants to talk and blah blah blah...So ruined my day. I was really wanting a freak'n margarita..LOL Oh well!!


----------



## ScooterKat

I know I am not Mac, but I would say, go out by urself, and have that margarita!!! :blush: 

I am sorry that u had an argument... :hugs:

Maybe calm down, talk to him, and maybe try and get take-out! ;)


----------



## here_we_r

ScooterKat said:


> I know I am not Mac, but I would say, go out by urself, and have that margarita!!! :blush:
> 
> I am sorry that u had an argument... :hugs:
> 
> Maybe calm down, talk to him, and maybe try and get take-out! ;)

Hey Scooter,
He just pissed me off so bad. I should go by myself huh? I know i'm stubborn and do a lot of crazy things but right now I want to be mad.:wacko:

What are yall going to eat tonight


----------



## AllMacsNow

I'm sorry :(

Fight stink. OH's mad at me over some tiny little thing too, but I know it's not really me he's mad at, so trying to take it in stride. He came home and did some yardwork and seems to be trying to shake it off too... FXed. 

Find some way to make him make it up to you so you don't miss your BD tonight ;)

As for moms, mostly I just don't want anyone to know we're TTC until after the wedding... everyone's real traditional, so it'd be such a scandal ;) LOL After that, though, everyone's real excited for us to have kids, so I'm hoping my body cooperates... I worry.

Kat, sorry pg is so hard on you, but hopefully there won't be any problems this time around.

:dust:


----------



## ScooterKat

here_we_r said:


> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> I know I am not Mac, but I would say, go out by urself, and have that margarita!!! :blush:
> 
> I am sorry that u had an argument... :hugs:
> 
> Maybe calm down, talk to him, and maybe try and get take-out! ;)
> 
> Hey Scooter,
> He just pissed me off so bad. I should go by myself huh? I know i'm stubborn and do a lot of crazy things but right now I want to be mad.:wacko:
> 
> What are yall going to eat tonightClick to expand...

Abso-freaking-lutely go by urself! 

We are eating meat and gravey...which is meat and rice with gravey! I think its a southern USA thing, lol! But a rita sounds awesome right now too... :hugs:

I would go out and maybe get something to eat there, but bring him something home too...I am a softy...lol! 

I totally get the "I wanna be mad right now" thing, I am a huge advocate for it, lol! :wacko: 

Have Fun, no matter what u do! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## here_we_r

AllMacsNow said:


> I'm sorry :(
> 
> Fight stink. OH's mad at me over some tiny little thing too, but I know it's not really me he's mad at, so trying to take it in stride. He came home and did some yardwork and seems to be trying to shake it off too... FXed.
> 
> Find some way to make him make it up to you so you don't miss your BD tonight ;)
> 
> As for moms, mostly I just don't want anyone to know we're TTC until after the wedding... everyone's real traditional, so it'd be such a scandal ;) LOL After that, though, everyone's real excited for us to have kids, so I'm hoping my body cooperates... I worry.
> 
> Kat, sorry pg is so hard on you, but hopefully there won't be any problems this time around.
> 
> :dust:

Thanks Mac...cause I was (am) ready to skip the BD tonight. He tried to hold my hand and I just ignored him. I feel MEAN! LOL I should change my feeling icon to something like that. LOL


----------



## here_we_r

ScooterKat said:


> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> I know I am not Mac, but I would say, go out by urself, and have that margarita!!! :blush:
> 
> I am sorry that u had an argument... :hugs:
> 
> Maybe calm down, talk to him, and maybe try and get take-out! ;)
> 
> Hey Scooter,
> He just pissed me off so bad. I should go by myself huh? I know i'm stubborn and do a lot of crazy things but right now I want to be mad.:wacko:
> 
> What are yall going to eat tonightClick to expand...
> 
> Abso-freaking-lutely go by urself!
> 
> We are eating meat and gravey...which is meat and rice with gravey! I think its a southern USA thing, lol! But a rita sounds awesome right now too... :hugs:
> 
> I would go out and maybe get something to eat there, but bring him something home too...I am a softy...lol!
> 
> I totally get the "I wanna be mad right now" thing, I am a huge advocate for it, lol! :wacko:
> 
> Have Fun, no matter what u do! :hugs: :happydance:Click to expand...

scooter I love meat with gravy and rice. YUMMY! you know i'm country girlie.


----------



## ScooterKat

here_we_r said:


> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> I know I am not Mac, but I would say, go out by urself, and have that margarita!!! :blush:
> 
> I am sorry that u had an argument... :hugs:
> 
> Maybe calm down, talk to him, and maybe try and get take-out! ;)
> 
> Hey Scooter,
> He just pissed me off so bad. I should go by myself huh? I know i'm stubborn and do a lot of crazy things but right now I want to be mad.:wacko:
> 
> What are yall going to eat tonightClick to expand...
> 
> Abso-freaking-lutely go by urself!
> 
> We are eating meat and gravey...which is meat and rice with gravey! I think its a southern USA thing, lol! But a rita sounds awesome right now too... :hugs:
> 
> I would go out and maybe get something to eat there, but bring him something home too...I am a softy...lol!
> 
> I totally get the "I wanna be mad right now" thing, I am a huge advocate for it, lol! :wacko:
> 
> Have Fun, no matter what u do! :hugs: :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> scooter I love meat with gravy and rice. YUMMY! you know i'm country girlie.Click to expand...

Ur from texas right??? I am sorry if ur arent, I tend to forget where people are from... :blush:


----------



## here_we_r

ScooterKat said:


> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> I know I am not Mac, but I would say, go out by urself, and have that margarita!!! :blush:
> 
> I am sorry that u had an argument... :hugs:
> 
> Maybe calm down, talk to him, and maybe try and get take-out! ;)
> 
> Hey Scooter,
> He just pissed me off so bad. I should go by myself huh? I know i'm stubborn and do a lot of crazy things but right now I want to be mad.:wacko:
> 
> What are yall going to eat tonightClick to expand...
> 
> Abso-freaking-lutely go by urself!
> 
> We are eating meat and gravey...which is meat and rice with gravey! I think its a southern USA thing, lol! But a rita sounds awesome right now too... :hugs:
> 
> I would go out and maybe get something to eat there, but bring him something home too...I am a softy...lol!
> 
> I totally get the "I wanna be mad right now" thing, I am a huge advocate for it, lol! :wacko:
> 
> Have Fun, no matter what u do! :hugs: :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> scooter I love meat with gravy and rice. YUMMY! you know i'm country girlie.Click to expand...
> 
> Ur from texas right??? I am sorry if ur arent, I tend to forget where people are from... :blush:Click to expand...

Yes ma'am


----------



## ScooterKat

WoooHooo! I remembered! :happydance: 

I am such a southern gal... :winkwink:

:happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## SKAV

hey girls :flower:

how are everyone?? has anyone O'd yet ?? I am doing OK, been busy with the kids (home for summer vacation) enjoying BDing :happydance:

:kiss: to all :hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Morning, Skav! It's nice to see you this lovely day :D What have you guys been doing for vacation?

No O here yet... If I can, I think I'd like another 2 days... skip the BD tonight to build the count back up, then BD maybe Sat morning and O that day. 

:rofl: As if we're allowed to place an order like that, right? Just like ordering a burger and fries.


----------



## txhappy

Morning Ladies! I want to place my order for my O! :winkwink: No signs of it here either! I am afraid I won't get a +OPK because I have only been testing at home. I haven't figured out a way to discreetly test at work yet, with the cup and letting it sit and all, if anyone has any tips on that I would appreciate it! 

Man I missed a bunch last night! OH spats and mom talk! 

DH and I have been really good lately, and thats great because we both have a very high level of stress in our lives right now. I have noticed a HUGE improvement in my mood and sex drive since coming off the pill! :happydance:

My mom passed away a few years ago :cry: I wish she was here to share this with. And my DHs mom doesn't care for me too much, so no support there either. Oh well, it's her loss, because I am pretty awesome! :winkwink: And I know she doesn't think we should have a baby, so she doesn't know we are TTC at all.


----------



## txhappy

ScooterKat said:


> So Mac or Birdy...
> 
> Call me Katie or Kat, I dont care! I have been called Katie since I was in 5th grade, my real name is a mature name and its just not me...I am a carefree spirit, if that makes any sense!!!! :wacko:
> 
> I am sorry u dont want anybody to know about being on here...:blush: Not many people know we are actively ttc because when I tell my mom(lonnngggg story) she says I have had enough kids, blah blah blah....
> 
> She is like yall dont have alot of money, which hopefully is getting better(I will know when hubby gets home! please keep ur fingers crossed!) and pregnancy is very hard on me, physically and she doesnt think I should have another man as the father of any of my kids, she thinks 1 man should have a woman's child(like no more then 1 baby daddy!) she has her issues with me and my life and I dont care, I mean I do care, but not enough to not live my life, ya know?! sorry I am rambling! :wacko:
> 
> I am just a private person about things, except for women that are going through the same thing like ya'll...hubby knows, my closest friends on facebook know, yall know and thats it, I think!

This sounds like my DHs mom! Ugh she drives me nuts! I have a daughter, and he has a daughter, from our prev marraiges, and his mom doesn't think we should have any kids. She has told me before "its just not a good idea'...


----------



## AllMacsNow

Morning, TX.

Our moms are both pretty cool about us wanting kids... at least they were until this whole thing b/w OH and his mom... she wanted us to have kids a year and a half ago, wedding beforehand or not. Now, who knows if they're even going to make up? He's about to turn the corner from upset and hurt to cold and distant. Told me last night he spent 2 years not talking to one of his brothers. That's not a good sign. :( Not sure how to help him.


----------



## txhappy

AllMacsNow said:


> Morning, TX.
> 
> Our moms are both pretty cool about us wanting kids... at least they were until this whole thing b/w OH and his mom... she wanted us to have kids a year and a half ago, wedding beforehand or not. Now, who knows if they're even going to make up? He's about to turn the corner from upset and hurt to cold and distant. Told me last night he spent 2 years not talking to one of his brothers. That's not a good sign. :( Not sure how to help him.

Just support him and try not to be too opinionated either way about it. My hubby is in a similar situation - worse it sounds like, not speaking to his mom or brother. I have found when I get too involved - like "joining in" with the being mad at them, it usually bites me in the ass because he is way more forgiving than I am (its his family not mine), and he gets over it but I am still left feeling angry. Also, if I try to encourage him to make up with them he gets cranky too lol! It's a lose lose situation! So lately I just try to smile and validate his feelings without getting too involved or stating too much of my own opinion. (Of which let me tell you I have plenty!!) Heeheee! 

Good luck dear!


----------



## here_we_r

:hi: I'm here...I'm here!!! LOL

Hi SKav, Mac, and Tx :hi:


----------



## txhappy

:wave:

Morning!!


----------



## want2bmomma

Hey ladies....hoping I can join y'all. (Hello Skav! Good to see you again) I am CD 9 today, had a follicular ultrasound today and have one follicle at 11 and a whole bunch less than 10. I have to repeat follicular ultrasound monday and they are thinking O should be Tues (CD 13). This is my second try after MC in May.


----------



## here_we_r

txhappy said:


> :wave:
> 
> Morning!!

I love your tickers...So pretty!


----------



## txhappy

here_we_r said:


> txhappy said:
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> Morning!!
> 
> I love your tickers...So pretty!Click to expand...

Thanks! I got them from https://meremissesmack.webs.com/


----------



## Snip

hey girls, plz keep Fx for me...made an appointment to see the gynea on monday! :happy dance:

It's a new doct so he know's nothing about ttc'ing...I just told the lady I want to come for my yearly checkup after LB.
So know I will get some def answers...Will tell him about later AF and all the faint lines once I'm there.
If I'm indeed pregnant it will be one day short of 6 weeks...so hopefully there's a little bean hinding in there!!


----------



## txhappy

Snip said:


> hey girls, plz keep Fx for me...made an appointment to see the gynea on monday! :happy dance:
> 
> It's a new doct so he know's nothing about ttc'ing...I just told the lady I want to come for my yearly checkup after LB.
> So know I will get some def answers...Will tell him about later AF and all the faint lines once I'm there.
> If I'm indeed pregnant it will be one day short of 6 weeks...so hopefully there's a little bean hinding in there!!

:dust:

FX'd!!


----------



## AllMacsNow

FXed, Snip, YAY! Let us know how it goes with the new doc :D

TX, I think you're right... trying just to stand by whatever he feels and make sure he knows I've got his back. As we laid down to sleep last night, he thanked me for being "on his side"... as if there was ever any question. It was sweet, but so unnecessary. If he can move past it, I'll move past it with him. Just hope they don't go overboard and regret it later.

Welcome, Want2b. FXed for your O, and a sticky bean soon :D


----------



## here_we_r

Snip said:


> hey girls, plz keep Fx for me...made an appointment to see the gynea on monday! :happy dance:
> 
> It's a new doct so he know's nothing about ttc'ing...I just told the lady I want to come for my yearly checkup after LB.
> So know I will get some def answers...Will tell him about later AF and all the faint lines once I'm there.
> If I'm indeed pregnant it will be one day short of 6 weeks...so hopefully there's a little bean hinding in there!!

Fx'd for you snip!:hugs: Baby dust and stick dust to you!


----------



## SKAV

Hey Want2bmomma, Allmacs, Here_we_r, Tx and Snip:hugs:

Snip: FXd !! exciting !!! :happydance: don't worry everything would be fine:flower:

Tx: love your tickers..thanks for the link! Guess i would add one too, I know, I have a craze for tickers..too bad B&B does not allow more :haha:

Allmac: lol aah ! only if I was a take away :haha: I'll book it online (like Internet cheapies!!! ) Life would be so fine :haha: No plans for vacation 'cos hubs will be working all summer!! maybe some days off and relax at home! :blush:


----------



## SKAV

want2bmomma said:


> Hey ladies....hoping I can join y'all. (Hello Skav! Good to see you again) I am CD 9 today, had a follicular ultrasound today and have one follicle at 11 and a whole bunch less than 10. I have to repeat follicular ultrasound monday and they are thinking O should be Tues (CD 13). This is my second try after MC in May.

Hi love...am so hoping and praying that its gonna be a sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## ScooterKat

Hey Ladies!!! :hi: I am soo happy that out little group is expanding... :happydance:

My body is sooo confusing....I had the slippery inside and somewhat of eggwhite cm and still no temp jump...I dont know what to think... I am gonna check again in an hour and maybe that will tell me what is going on with me...


----------



## here_we_r

ScooterKat said:


> Hey Ladies!!! :hi: I am soo happy that out little group is expanding... :happydance:
> 
> My body is sooo confusing....I had the slippery inside and somewhat of eggwhite cm and still no temp jump...I dont know what to think... I am gonna check again in an hour and maybe that will tell me what is going on with me...


Well slippery and eggwhite are good. After you see that then in about 3 days you'll see your coverline. Keep in mind scooter that you can get fertile CM anytime. You just have to hit it when the egg is ready. :haha:

So sounds like you have good fertile CM so BD girlie girl BD:haha:


----------



## ScooterKat

I am trying to, but hubby got a steady job starting today, so he will be tired, so we shall see what happens...we are excited about the job, but I worried about how it will affect ttc...


----------



## want2bmomma

I have a question for you ladies. Have any of you had your MD tell you take baby aspirin after insemination or BDing (I have to have an IUI bc tilt in cervix and MD told me after the IUI she wants me take baby aspirin to increase blood flow to the developing uterus?)? Just curious what y'all know about this. Thanks.......babydust and sticky beans to everyone!:flower:


----------



## here_we_r

want2bmomma said:


> I have a question for you ladies. Have any of you had your MD tell you take baby aspirin after insemination or BDing (I have to have an IUI bc tilt in cervix and MD told me after the IUI she wants me take baby aspirin to increase blood flow to the developing uterus?)? Just curious what y'all know about this. Thanks.......babydust and sticky beans to everyone!:flower:

I took it last month just because I read other women were trying it to help the uterous out in terms of it helping the egg to stick. Here is the excerpt from babyhopes.com 

"There is some research to suggest that taking a daily dose of baby aspirin can actually help with fertility as well. Baby aspirin helps to increase the flow of blood to the uterus. This, in turn, makes the uterine lining healthier, and helps with successful implantation. Other studies suggest that aspirin actually increases the amount of activity in your ovaries, and allows your ovaries to release multiple eggs during ovulation. Some health care providers may actually prescribe baby aspirin if you are having trouble with fertility issues"


----------



## ScooterKat

I just got a psychic reading done by a wonderful woman, Suzanne, she is sure I will conceive a girl in July with a April due date(which my son's birthday is in April) and she feels I will have a son after and they will be about 18 months apart... she nailed some things, which I did not tell her about and it renewed my faith and my hope... some people may think it is stupid to believe, but I do... She gave me some tips on my weight and my marriage, just all around amazing reading...

please look her up on facebook... here is the link to her healings page where u can get a reading from... https://www.facebook.com/pages/Healing-Messages-from-Spirit/167786546565265 if u get one done, please tell her I sent u...Katie Leger!

:happydance:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Yay, Kat! FXed she's right :D


----------



## ScooterKat

Thanks, Mac...I just feel better after talking with her... :happydance:


----------



## AllMacsNow

ScooterKat said:


> Thanks, Mac...I just feel better after talking with her... :happydance:

:cloud9: That's awesome


----------



## SKAV

ScooterKat said:


> I just got a psychic reading done by a wonderful woman, Suzanne, she is sure I will conceive a girl in July with a April due date(which my son's birthday is in April) and she feels I will have a son after and they will be about 18 months apart... she nailed some things, which I did not tell her about and it renewed my faith and my hope... some people may think it is stupid to believe, but I do... She gave me some tips on my weight and my marriage, just all around amazing reading...
> 
> please look her up on facebook... here is the link to her healings page where u can get a reading from... https://www.facebook.com/pages/Healing-Messages-from-Spirit/167786546565265 if u get one done, please tell her I sent u...Katie Leger!
> 
> :happydance:

Scooter :hugs: I am so very happy for you !! Its great to see you feel better.... u deserve it and here's for the April baby !!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## ScooterKat

Thanks SKAV!!! :hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

ScooterKat said:


> I just got a psychic reading done by a wonderful woman, Suzanne, she is sure I will conceive a girl in July with a April due date(which my son's birthday is in April) and she feels I will have a son after and they will be about 18 months apart... she nailed some things, which I did not tell her about and it renewed my faith and my hope... some people may think it is stupid to believe, but I do... She gave me some tips on my weight and my marriage, just all around amazing reading...
> 
> please look her up on facebook... here is the link to her healings page where u can get a reading from... https://www.facebook.com/pages/Healing-Messages-from-Spirit/167786546565265 if u get one done, please tell her I sent u...Katie Leger!
> 
> :happydance:

Cool Scooter! So you better get started BD though. So you'll recieve your :bfp: next month. Go girl! Get yo' groove on!


----------



## ScooterKat

We are gonna take this cycle, lightly because of the missing metformin and then next cycle, which should be in july, I should have the metformin and move up to 100mgs of clomid...


----------



## here_we_r

ScooterKat said:


> We are gonna take this cycle, lightly because of the missing metformin and then next cycle, which should be in july, I should have the metformin and move up to 100mgs of clomid...

Did you tell DH about the pychic?


----------



## ScooterKat

here_we_r said:


> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> We are gonna take this cycle, lightly because of the missing metformin and then next cycle, which should be in july, I should have the metformin and move up to 100mgs of clomid...
> 
> Did you tell DH about the pychic?Click to expand...

He isnt home from work yet... I will when he gets home and see whats he says...:happydance:


----------



## here_we_r

ScooterKat said:


> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> We are gonna take this cycle, lightly because of the missing metformin and then next cycle, which should be in july, I should have the metformin and move up to 100mgs of clomid...
> 
> Did you tell DH about the pychic?Click to expand...
> 
> He isnt home from work yet... I will when he gets home and see whats he says...:happydance:Click to expand...

I'm so glad you're in a better mood.:flower:


----------



## ScooterKat

Thanks...I am just waiting for him to come home, he has been gone since 630am and it is after 630pm...so 12 hours... :(

But I know he has to work, it just sucks... :(


----------



## here_we_r

You know what's cool. DH and I were doing estimated delivery date. If I conceive this month. The baby would be due on his birthday!!!! That would be so cool!!!!!!!!!!! He says he really feels it. He says he feels like this is our month. "Daddy has an intuition!!! LOL


----------



## ScooterKat

here_we_r said:


> You know what's cool. DH and I were doing estimated delivery date. If I conceive this month. The baby would be due on his birthday!!!! That would be so cool!!!!!!!!!!! He says he really feels it. He says he feels like this is our month. "Daddy has an intuition!!! LOL

That would be awesome!!! :happydance: 

FXed for you! :dust:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Hope you're all having a better night than we are.

:hugs: and :dust: all around.


----------



## ScooterKat

AllMacsNow said:


> Hope you're all having a better night than we are.
> 
> :hugs: and :dust: all around.

Hubby just got back about 30 mins ago, it is 11:15pm... :wacko:

I am telling him about the psychic stuff and he is playing video games on his PS3... :dohh: Its ok, though!!! 

Whats going on Mac, if you dont mind me asking?!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Thanks for asking, Katie... I'll try to send a PM tomorrow. Nothing urgent, just an all-around horrible day.

Gonna try to get the OH to sleep... have a good one.


----------



## SKAV

Allmacs, hope you and DH are OK.. I hope the wedding plans are going smoothly.. tc hun:hugs: *"Gonna try to get the OH to sleep" * did not sound good :nope:

Scooter: PS3 ruins it sometimes, doesn't it ! SInce your taking this cycle light, this maybe your special cycle "Miracles" do happen!:thumbup:

here_we_r: wow...thats would be awesome...!!:happydance: 

OT: I am so angry with myself!! After the previous 2 pregnancies I had gained almost 30lbs(15kgs) and am trying so hard to lose it but argh!! never stick to it! I did lose 15lbs last yr and then regained everything when I went to my native..
I started dieting (WW on my own) again last month and lost 6lbs but from last week till today didn't follow it and am back to my starting point:dohh: I am just so stressed and I want to at least lose another 15lbs!! Does anyone have a good diet plan ? Something which makes you shed a little more during the first day/weeks ?? and then gradually ... Sorry for the vent girls...I just weighed myself and I feel crap:growlmad:


----------



## pink23

I wish I had the answers with losing weight im trying my hardest to. Im trying to make portions smaller, snakcks healthier and try and do my zumba on xbox daily even if its just 20 mins.xx


----------



## SKAV

hey.. where's everyone gone today :shrug:


----------



## here_we_r

:hi: Skav

I'm sorry sweetie. I don't have any good tips. I need to some tips myself.In the past I would start out by walking and it gave me the motivation to want to eat better. Oh and one thing that helped was not eating past 5:00.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Wow... expected this thread to be a lot busier today, and to have some catch-up to do when I logged in.

Hopefully it means everyone's out having a good Saturday with their families.


----------



## here_we_r

AllMacsNow said:


> Wow... expected this thread to be a lot busier today, and to have some catch-up to do when I logged in.
> 
> Hopefully it means everyone's out having a good Saturday with their families.

:hi: Macs


----------



## AllMacsNow

here_we_r said:


> :hi: Macs

:hi:

How are you today?


----------



## ScooterKat

Hey Ladies,

Well I had a all-around horrible day today with OH! :cry: Whenever he gets back, I think we are gonna have to talk and see where we go from here... :cry: I am just....I just dont know.... :cry:

Thats why I havent been on at all today, except for now... I will be back on later, I dont know when that will be, but I will be back...

:hugs: To All Of You Wonderful Ladies! :hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

:hugs: Katie, sorry it's been such a hard one :(


----------



## here_we_r

scooter..I'm so sorry you're having a rough time.:hug:


----------



## here_we_r

Ok..I have a question/concern. I'm suppose to O tomorrow. I normally get a positive Opk today. Cd14. I took an IC this morning and it looked positive.( Not what I expected on color but close enough i guess) I took another one this afternoon and it was negative. I then went and bought a name brand and took it around 8:00 I guess and it was negative. I'm confused. What could be happening. So again normally I get positive opk on cd14 and cd15.:shrug:


----------



## ScooterKat

here_we_r said:


> Ok..I have a question/concern. I'm suppose to O tomorrow. I normally get a positive Opk today. Cd14. I took an IC this morning and it looked positive.( Not what I expected on color but close enough i guess) I took another one this afternoon and it was negative. I then went and bought a name brand and took it around 8:00 I guess and it was negative. I'm confused. What could be happening. So again normally I get positive opk on cd14 and cd15.:shrug:

I would bd tonight, just incase...I am not much help when it comes to OPKs because I dont use them...but I would bd tonight and see what tomorrow's OPK brings... I am sorry I am not much help... :shrug:


----------



## ScooterKat

Thanks Ladies...I am just tired of whats been happening and whenever he gets back from doing whatever he is doing, I will talk with him, as much as he will talk to me and see what my future brings....I cant go on like this...I wont anymore...

But then I always tell myself, I did marry him for BETTER OR WORSE...I guess I just need to figure out what "WORSE" is for me and see how much "WORSE" I can handle... :shrug: :cry: 

I am fighting myself about my marriage and my future... :shrug:


----------



## here_we_r

ScooterKat said:


> Thanks Ladies...I am just tired of whats been happening and whenever he gets back from doing whatever he is doing, I will talk with him, as much as he will talk to me and see what my future brings....I cant go on like this...I wont anymore...
> 
> But then I always tell myself, I did marry him for BETTER OR WORSE...I guess I just need to figure out what "WORSE" is for me and see how much "WORSE" I can handle... :shrug: :cry:
> 
> I am fighting myself about my marriage and my future... :shrug:

Oh Scooter:hugs: Yes talk to him. From your heart and let him know how you feel about whatever is going on. I see your stats say you are lonely. Tell him that. You married the man you love so whatever you do..Work it out!:cry:


----------



## ScooterKat

Thanks, here! By the way, whats ur name?? Or what do u want us to call u???

We did just talk and we are ok, not the best, but ok...I have many issues with trust with men and he knew that going in, but we will just take it 1 day at a time and when I cant take it anymore, we will talk again...it works for us...

I think it has a lot to do with me not being able to go anywhere with my foot being hurt and his inability to time manage or call me when he is gonna be late, etc...its just issues that need to be worked out IF we ever get pg...

Thanks, again... :hugs:


----------



## ScooterKat

Hey Ladies!!! I am here...I am bored! lol! :)


----------



## here_we_r

ScooterKat said:


> Hey Ladies!!! I am here...I am bored! lol! :)

Hey Scooter:hi:

How are you? I see that you're bored. How long do you have before you're able to get out? What did the doc say?


----------



## ScooterKat

here_we_r said:


> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies!!! I am here...I am bored! lol! :)
> 
> Hey Scooter:hi:
> 
> How are you? I see that you're bored. How long do you have before you're able to get out? What did the doc say?Click to expand...

I am almost healed, the wound is almost closed, I just have to wait for it to heal all the way before walking on it too much and have to not get it infected again... The doc said to do what I am doing, which sucks sooo much because I want to get out of this house.... :nope: :growlmad:

I am dealing with a fight between my heart and my head... :nope:

OT...but we soo need another, better headbang smilie on here!


----------



## here_we_r

ScooterKat said:


> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies!!! I am here...I am bored! lol! :)
> 
> Hey Scooter:hi:
> 
> How are you? I see that you're bored. How long do you have before you're able to get out? What did the doc say?Click to expand...
> 
> I am almost healed, the wound is almost closed, I just have to wait for it to heal all the way before walking on it too much and have to not get it infected again... The doc said to do what I am doing, which sucks sooo much because I want to get out of this house.... :nope: :growlmad:
> 
> I am dealing with a fight between my heart and my head... :nope:
> 
> OT...but we soo need another, better headbang smilie on here!Click to expand...

ikr!!! LOL.

I got my positive opk this afternoon...:wohoo: My ticker said it would be today. I was expecting it yesterday though. What about you? what's going on?:shrug:


----------



## ScooterKat

here_we_r said:


> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies!!! I am here...I am bored! lol! :)
> 
> Hey Scooter:hi:
> 
> How are you? I see that you're bored. How long do you have before you're able to get out? What did the doc say?Click to expand...
> 
> I am almost healed, the wound is almost closed, I just have to wait for it to heal all the way before walking on it too much and have to not get it infected again... The doc said to do what I am doing, which sucks sooo much because I want to get out of this house.... :nope: :growlmad:
> 
> I am dealing with a fight between my heart and my head... :nope:
> 
> OT...but we soo need another, better headbang smilie on here!Click to expand...
> 
> ikr!!! LOL.
> 
> I got my positive opk this afternoon...:wohoo: My ticker said it would be today. I was expecting it yesterday though. What about you? what's going on?:shrug:Click to expand...

Waiting for my temps to tell me I am gonna O...but just taking it day by day with my life...

Now get to bd'ing...I am hoping for a :bfp: from u in about 2 weeks... :winkwink:


----------



## here_we_r

awww...thanks baby! Well I'll be looking for yours in July! So what's for dinner? Are you cooking today or no?


----------



## ScooterKat

Nope, hubby is gonna cook tonight, when he gets home...whenever that may be...this time... :shrug:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Hi girlies :D


----------



## ScooterKat

AllMacsNow said:


> Hi girlies :D

:hi: Mac!


----------



## here_we_r

AllMacsNow said:


> Hi girlies :D

:hi: Macs


----------



## here_we_r

ScooterKat said:


> Nope, hubby is gonna cook tonight, when he gets home...whenever that may be...this time... :shrug:

He better get his tail home at a decent time!:growlmad:


----------



## ScooterKat

here_we_r said:


> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> Nope, hubby is gonna cook tonight, when he gets home...whenever that may be...this time... :shrug:
> 
> He better get his tail home at a decent time!:growlmad:Click to expand...

Doubtful...things are not good, not good at all...:nope: But something will give come tonight once he gets back, cause I will make it happen...Either we have a future together and he changes or we dont, and I am gone...but I wont feel like this anymore...

But off of me and onto happier situations...

How is everybody else doing???


----------



## AllMacsNow

I'm sorry Katie :(


----------



## txhappy

HI Ladies! 

Scooter, I am sorry to hear you are having a rough time:hugs: Thoughts and prayers to you hun!

I spent the weekend doing yardwork, sheesh that stuff never ends! 

Yay Here! I got my +OPK today too! My Wondfo strips were getting darker yesterday, but not darker than the control line. Today I thought it was pretty much the same, so I confirmed with a CBE OPK.. man it was so cool to see that smily face! I know it's not a BFP, but still cool to know my body is "working". :happydance:

I hope everyone had a good weekend! Scooter, keep your head up and stay strong girlie! Big hugs to you!


----------



## AllMacsNow

TX, I felt the same way last month when my temps did what they were supposed to and FF confirmed my O with crosshairs :D

We did yard work today too, but I love it... OH and I get out there together and have a good time. My favorite thing is to mess around with the hedge trimmers. I have a good time with those... OH just rolls his eyes at me :rofl:


----------



## ScooterKat

So, hubby and I talked and we are gonna take things 1 day at a time...surprisingly he was very receptive to the talk and I did something I never thought of to get him to truely understand me...I was listening to music to calm me down and I played a song that I thought described us and looked up the lyrics and let him read it and I wrote him an email while he was sitting there and he read it and that led us into talking and him getting it more...I know it may not make sense to anybody but us, but it worked and maybe that is the way from now to get him to understand what I am saying, since I usually have a hard time expressing it without sounding mean and crying and shutting down...

It was all around a good talk and hopefully this will start something new for us...

:hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Yay for finding new ways to talk to your hubby. I think it sounds great. What a neat way to make sure he understands where you're coming from, and it sounds like it had positive results. I'm happy for you, sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## ScooterKat

Thanks...Things are better now...we are just watching tv and talking, like back to normal...I am hoping that this is the start to something new and better for us...


----------



## AllMacsNow

Awesome :D

Have a good one, and I'll catch up with you tomorrow

:dust:


----------



## ScooterKat

I will be here!!! :)


----------



## SKAV

hi ladies :hi:

Scooter, so glad things are working back again ...:hugs: I have difficulty in expressing myself to my husband too.. its not so easy :nope: I am married for the past 11 years and there are times I find difficult to say directly to him so I too write it on a piece of paper... I really hope your wound heals and your could go out soon..

here_we_r, wowy...your on thw 2ww :happydance: how lovely !!!

hey macs!! 

Am sitting here waiting to O..guess I would O when you guys have your BFP :haha:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to all :hugs:


----------



## txhappy

Morning ladies! Whats new?

Mac - I do not have a green thumb at all! We recently bought our home, and it has a fair amount of property and has been overgrown and uncared for for quite some time. I just stare in amazement and don't even know where to start... We barely made a dent and we worked all weekend! I need someone to come over and tell me what to do! I hardly know the difference between a weed and a plant. 

Scooter - I am happy you and OH talked and you feel better. Music always gets my emotions going! Songs can say what you are trying to! 

SKAV - I hope you get your O soon! 

So now am I in the two week wait? I planned on doing another OPK this afternoon after work to see if it is positive or negative. My temp went up a bit this morning. But they have been kind of sporatic so I can't really gauge that way. 

I don't want to let myself get all excited thinkning this might happen the first cycle trying, but its hard not to! I know whatever is meant to happen will happen. Some people wait so long for their BFP.

I kept telling my hubby this morning not to be disappointed if it doesn't happen right away, I think he just think as long as we do everything "right" then it will happen for sure:dohh:

Also - I play a pretty hard contact sport. What are your opinions on continuing while TTC and the two week wait? 

Obviously for sure once I get BFP I would stop. I have heard so much conflicting information. My doctor said I could continue, and most doctors seem to say it is ok to continue whatever level of exercise you were doing before. But, I just don't want to do anything that will risk it. 

Thoughts?


----------



## AllMacsNow

Morning, everyone. :D

Skav, I'm waiting to O too... was hoping to have a temp jump this morning... last cycle I Od on CD 13... today is 14, so I guess that's not going to be something I can particularly count on. 

I'm sorry your cycles are so long :( 

This 2ww, if I ever get there, I will not be quite as crazy, as far as symptom spotting goes... between OH's fighting with his mom, some drama with some friends, and now he's not feeling too hot, we've definitely not been able to :sex: as much as I'd like in the fertile period. It's ok... if I don't catch this egg, my next forecasted fertile period should land right on our Honeymoon ;)


----------



## AllMacsNow

Hey TX... we must have been typing at the same time, lol.

You'll get that yard looking exactly the way you want it before you even know it. I'm excited for you. I don't have a green thumb either, but just enjoy spending the time outside with the OH, working toward a common goal. It makes me smile.

I don't know what to say about your 2ww... your temps don't look like it yet, but I don't know how OPKs work, and how accurate they are, etc... I'd keep BDing for a few days, just in case, and see if your temps go up.

I kept telling OH the same thing... it could take a while... and ended up being the one who had a hard time when AF showed her nasty face.

I don't know about your sport... I'd think it'd be ok, at least for the 2ww... because your little bean will be SO small that I don't think you could do him/her any harm just yet, and if your doc says it's ok, I'd go for it, at least for now. :D


----------



## here_we_r

txhappy said:


> HI Ladies!
> 
> Scooter, I am sorry to hear you are having a rough time:hugs: Thoughts and prayers to you hun!
> 
> I spent the weekend doing yardwork, sheesh that stuff never ends!
> 
> Yay Here! I got my +OPK today too! My Wondfo strips were getting darker yesterday, but not darker than the control line. Today I thought it was pretty much the same, so I confirmed with a CBE OPK.. man it was so cool to see that smily face! I know it's not a BFP, but still cool to know my body is "working". :happydance:
> 
> I hope everyone had a good weekend! Scooter, keep your head up and stay strong girlie! Big hugs to you!

HI TX..
Same EXACT thing with me. Yesterday the IC said yes and the answer had a slightly less color than the control. And my temps this morning didn't go up. I did another IC this morning and the Answer again and show is the world..Answer gave me a definite YES! :wohoo: So I'm going to use today as my positive opk instead of yesterday. Hey I could have gotten the release of the egg in my sleep who knows. But just to keep me sane in the end when it comes to testing I'm going to change it. What u think??


----------



## here_we_r

AllMacsNow said:


> Hey TX... we must have been typing at the same time, lol.
> 
> You'll get that yard looking exactly the way you want it before you even know it. I'm excited for you. I don't have a green thumb either, but just enjoy spending the time outside with the OH, working toward a common goal. It makes me smile.
> 
> I don't know what to say about your 2ww... your temps don't look like it yet, but I don't know how OPKs work, and how accurate they are, etc... I'd keep BDing for a few days, just in case, and see if your temps go up.
> 
> I kept telling OH the same thing... it could take a while... and ended up being the one who had a hard time when AF showed her nasty face.
> 
> I don't know about your sport... I'd think it'd be ok, at least for the 2ww... because your little bean will be SO small that I don't think you could do him/her any harm just yet, and if your doc says it's ok, I'd go for it, at least for now. :D

:hi: Mac
Your days are winding down and soon :wedding: Are you getting more and more excited!!???:happydance:


----------



## AllMacsNow

What do you mean, change it, here_we_r? Just on your chart? If that's what you mean, I'd just leave them both and let ff figure it out ;)

In the meantime, get to :sex: just in case ;)


----------



## AllMacsNow

here_we_r said:


> :hi: Mac
> Your days are winding down and soon :wedding: Are you getting more and more excited!!???:happydance:

Can't wait ;) But would be better if OH and his mom had sorted their stuff out. Now he can't get ahold of his little bro, and is starting to worry. :(

How was your weekend?


----------



## here_we_r

Thanks Mac. I think I'll do that.


----------



## txhappy

Here - I agree with Mac, I would put every day you get the +OPK and let FF figure it out, and enjoy the baby dancing! 

DH and I are going to BD every day for the next few days, just to cover things. 

Mac - I can't wait to hear all about your wedding!


----------



## here_we_r

AllMacsNow said:


> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Mac
> Your days are winding down and soon :wedding: Are you getting more and more excited!!???:happydance:
> 
> Can't wait ;) But would be better if OH and his mom had sorted their stuff out. Now he can't get ahold of his little bro, and is starting to worry. :(
> 
> How was your weekend?Click to expand...

Surely and Prayerfully his mom will come around. That is such an important day. IF not..he has you..his honey bun!!:blush:


----------



## AllMacsNow

here_we_r said:
 

> Surely and Prayerfully his mom will come around. That is such an important day. IF not..he has you..his honey bun!!:blush:

Thanks, sweetie. I really hope so. I just don't understand what happened, and hope they get it figured out soon. I don't want him to feel this way at our wedding. And it makes the whole TTC thing feel funny too, if they're having problems. I want everyone to be HAPPY, you know?


----------



## here_we_r

AllMacsNow said:


> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> Surely and Prayerfully his mom will come around. That is such an important day. IF not..he has you..his honey bun!!:blush:
> 
> Thanks, sweetie. I really hope so. I just don't understand what happened, and hope they get it figured out soon. I don't want him to feel this way at our wedding. And it makes the whole TTC thing feel funny too, if they're having problems. I want everyone to be HAPPY, you know?Click to expand...

Yea. I understand. Soon it will work itself out and you guys will be a maxnista happy family. If you get your :bfp: you know she'll come around. But first thing is first. Happy Wedding!:flower: Where will you be in your cycle around your wedding day?


----------



## ScooterKat

:hi: ladies!!!

How are u doing???

I am trying to catch up on the thread....


----------



## ScooterKat

Hey Ladies...

I am sitting here...bored, yet again! :wacko:


----------



## chocbunni01

hi ScooterKat, i just recently joined the site. i am currently cd 13, i know you are a few days ahead of me.... i havent read all the past posts just the first page :haha: but anywho how long are your cycles? mine are anywhere from 24-30. this is my 2nd cycle ttc #3. my opk's are never +... not sure if i o! :cry: if this month is a bust im going to bbt next cycle...


----------



## ScooterKat

My cycles are crazy, gotta love PCOS, Not!!! this is my 2nd month charting, so I am not sure exactly how long my cycles are...

can u get to a doc to help with the no ovulating problem???


----------



## chocbunni01

my gp probably would not go for it. he wants me to lose weight and he will probably say no to referring me to an ob/gyn for that reason and since im not married yet! although im starting to think i have a cyst of some sort. my left lower abdomen is always hurting more then it should especially around o time (if its happening, or maybe a misfire)... maybe if i mention my prior abnormal cycles he may be convinced or he might know something is up my sleeve :haha:


----------



## ScooterKat

they cant say no to u based on ur marital situation...but maybe try and talk to him and explain whats going on and see if maybe he can help u get ur cycles regular...do u have pcos???


----------



## txhappy

Chocbunni - Welcome 

Mac - Anything new with OH & Mom? I am praying they work things out before the big day, so that everyone can truly enjoy the moment! :wedding:

I am a little bummed this morning...Based on my temps, and the OPKs, I am guessing that I probably O'd on Sunday, CD14.. DH and I did the BD that day, but he pulled out because he is so set on having a boy, and we didn't know that I was going to ovulate. Yesterday we did the BD (without pulling out - sorry TMI). And I wanted to do it last night and this morning, but DH had "performance" issues.. (again TMI).. he couldn't finish. This rarely happens, and we have had amazing sex for the past few weeks, but it's hard to not take it personally and feel like its me that can't get him to finish. He says its the "pressure" ??? :huh:

I am very sad this morning.. I want this more than anything, and I know I say over and over again I don't "expect" it to happen the first cycle, of course I would be over the moon with happiness if it did, but now I feel like my chances are shot.. :cry: 

I told him I am not going to tell him anymore the dirty details of when I think I will O.. so he doesn't feel the pressure, and there will be no more pulling out, he is just going to have to trust me that we will BD at the right times to maximize the chance for a boy, but bottom line is we want a baby. :baby:

Sorry for the whine "too much information" rant.. I am just sad today. :blush:


----------



## chocbunni01

ive read about pcos and i dont think i have serious symptoms except maybe for the severe cramping i sometimes get in the left lower abdomen. i was told by a ob/gyn that i had a cyst, this was when i was 7-8 months pregnant with my dd#2. This was in summer of 2006. he said it would more then likely go away after the birth. im not sure how true that is.. after that there was no real major pains of any kind. just recently it seems as though the lower abdominal cramping is back. what are cycles like for people with pcos?


----------



## AllMacsNow

Awww. TX, I'm sorry. FXed for you that one of those little boy swimmers found his way in there anyways. And don't feel like you have to apologize... we ALL rant - that's what we're here for- and I'm convinced that there is no such thing as TMI on this board. Feel free to say what you need to say :D

I know that there are other women here who don't tell their hubbies about O too. I think it's a good idea, and totally would do it if a) OH wasn't so involved that he knows and b) we don't usually BD as often as I want to around O time, so he would know something was up if I was all over him every day, lol, so I just tell him. 

I'm not feeling it for this cycle, either. Our BD has been very poorly timed and few and far between this time around, because of OH's issues with his mom, stress at work, and some stuff with one of his friends.

I think yesterday was probably Oday for me... temps are just far enough up that I think it's over where coverline will be. I'm hoping that it was late enough last night that maybe I can sneak one more BD in tonight, and it'll do some good... we'll have to see. 

Thanks for asking about OH and his mom... he gave in and called her last night, and supposedly everything is fine. They completely avoided the subject of what had them mad in the first place, but at least they talked, and seem ok with it.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Morning, chocbunni! I don't know much about PCOS, but I think their cycles tend to be very long and irregular. 

Scooter can tell you more later... she doesn't usually pop in until later in the day.

How are you doing today?


----------



## txhappy

AllMacsNow said:


> Awww. TX, I'm sorry. FXed for you that one of those little boy swimmers found his way in there anyways. And don't feel like you have to apologize... we ALL rant - that's what we're here for- and I'm convinced that there is no such thing as TMI on this board. Feel free to say what you need to say :D
> 
> I know that there are other women here who don't tell their hubbies about O too. I think it's a good idea, and totally would do it if a) OH wasn't so involved that he knows and b) we don't usually BD as often as I want to around O time, so he would know something was up if I was all over him every day, lol, so I just tell him.
> 
> I'm not feeling it for this cycle, either. Our BD has been very poorly timed and few and far between this time around, because of OH's issues with his mom, stress at work, and some stuff with one of his friends.
> 
> I think yesterday was probably Oday for me... temps are just far enough up that I think it's over where coverline will be. I'm hoping that it was late enough last night that maybe I can sneak one more BD in tonight, and it'll do some good... we'll have to see.
> 
> Thanks for asking about OH and his mom... he gave in and called her last night, and supposedly everything is fine. They completely avoided the subject of what had them mad in the first place, but at least they talked, and seem ok with it.

For OH & Mom, sometimes not talking about it is best, sometimes they just have to let it go, and hope that it doesn't rear its ugly head again! 

My DH wants to know too much about my cycle too! He is always in my business about what my temp is, how is my CM, blah blah blah...... but I am cutting his information off haha! No more details for him, he will just have to deal with it! 

Sneak in that BD Mac! :sex: I am going to try again tonight, but I don't know if it will work. We will have a full house and trying to be quiet doesn't really help the mood factor :blush:

So does anyone have any big plans for this weekend? We are going camping for the holiday, I am nervous but excited. I don't particularly like to camp, but I will make the best of it. We will be with good friends and it will be good family time for the kids and DH and I. Excited to enjoy some sun and fresh air  And best of all.. FIREWORKS!!!! :happydance:

Happy 4th!!!


----------



## AllMacsNow

LOL... I thought my OH was the only one with the temp thing... He either stands there and waits, or goes to the bathroom, comes back and asks. Today, I had to say I don't know. I *think* it'll be above coverline, but not by much, so we'll see. I also didn't sleep well, and that could have affected it, I think. 

I didn't tell him I was tracking CM for exactly that reason, though, LOL... I didn't want him asking about it. Not that mine seems to be much of an indicator... it's been EWCM for 8 days... if I went by when THAT started up, he'd be exhausted by the time I finally Od. I wore him out last month. This month, I was a little more skeptical, and glad I waited a few days, but then all that other stuff happened.

LOL, that's ok. If we don't catch that eggy, I THINK I'll be ovulating on our honeymoon, so maybe we'll catch one then ;)

Camping with friends sounds like fun :D I'm not much of a camper either, but if you're with a lot of friends and stuff, it could be a good time.

Our fireworks are Sat night, and we're hoping to be able to see them from our roof... then on Mon, we'll be going to a friend's house for a cookout and OH is going to set off some little firecrackers he wants to pick up tomorrow.


----------



## txhappy

Are you traveling for your honeymoon? How romantic.. that would be so sweet if you conceive then!


----------



## AllMacsNow

txhappy said:


> Are you traveling for your honeymoon? How romantic.. that would be so sweet if you conceive then!

Yeah... we're actually traveling for the wedding itself, to Baltimore, where most of my family and friends are... and then Pigeon Forge to a nice secluded cabin for the honeymoon. :cloud9:

How's your day?


----------



## txhappy

AllMacsNow said:


> txhappy said:
> 
> 
> Are you traveling for your honeymoon? How romantic.. that would be so sweet if you conceive then!
> 
> Yeah... we're actually traveling for the wedding itself, to Baltimore, where most of my family and friends are... and then Pigeon Forge to a nice secluded cabin for the honeymoon. :cloud9:
> 
> How's your day?Click to expand...

OH MY GOSH I am officially jealous!! I LOVE Tennessee! One of the best vacations I have ever had was in Gatlinburg / Pigeon Forge! And what a gorgeous time of year to be there! You enjoy every second, you deserve it! And what an amazingly romantic setting for some serious :sex:! Think of all the possibilities! :happydance:

My day is still blah.. just ticking the clock away at work, hoping once I get out and into some sunshine I will perk up. Thanks for checking!


----------



## AllMacsNow

I am definitely excited. That is, if I can get everything done that needs to be done so we can get to that point, lol. I laid in bed last night for an hour and a half before I finally fell asleep, just running through stuff that needed to still be done.

It's nice that you can hop on here from work, but I totally get it... I need sunshine. I was a wreck this winter when it was grey all the time.


----------



## txhappy

I know how your mind can be a complete wreck before a wedding! True story - in the weeks before my wedding I was such a basket case, that one morning I was at work, went to the rest room, sat down to potty, and looked at my shoes... to discover that I actually had on TWO COMPLETELY DIFFERENT sneakers on. Different brands, different colors.. I was like "what the hec?"... 

I was so absent minded I truly wasn't even paying attention to what I was putting on before I walked out the door! :dohh:

I considered leaving to change, but I just wore them both proudly all day and giggled to myself, along with everyone else! I still laugh about it! 

You will get through it, I promise :flower:


----------



## AllMacsNow

LOL. That's great. 

Luckily, right now, I'm a SAHM, so there's nobody to see my wardrobe snafus ;)


----------



## chocbunni01

hi TxHappy. i know what its like to not bd when the time is right. my 1st month ttc #3 i just thought i had it down packed since i didnt have to try to hard with the other two. at that time i was rather young. had 1st when i was 17 and #2 when i was 23.. now at 28 and the bodily changes i know its going to be somewhat of a journey.... i wish you the best of luck and try not to feel too down :hugs: it will happen! :flower: hi AllMac's how are you? im doing well, just doing the usual things i do daily. trying to keep my mind off of ttc, although its rather hard. :baby: dust!


----------



## here_we_r

HI my lovely ladies!!

I was trying to read and catch up and OMG...YOu guys must have been reading my mind this morning. I got so irritated this morning when DH was asking me about temp and poas. I thought he was sleep. I was like "WHAT?" Can I go to the bathroom without POAS? I wanted to but I didn't cause I didn't want him to ask me. Sometimes when things are going great with the POAS and temp issues I get offensive because he gets all sad. I don't need the added pressure. I didn't poas...LOL...BECAUSE I waited to get to work....LOL>..hehhehhehehee I had another positive opk. I'm convinced the first opk on the first day was negative and i normally get two days. So yesterday and today. My temp didn't go up this morning so maybe in the morning. I don't know. Maybe I'm having an annovulatory cycle...I pray not! Why does this have to be so complicated. I didn't put my temp on the chart because i didn't want to see it. I was hoping because I slept under a light sheet and had aircondition and fans going that it was low but who am i fooling. I"ve done it before and have seen spikes. If it doesn't go up in the morning..then something is wrong. Why not though? I got my positive opk's. Anyone have any honest thoughts for me and not "cause I just to hear good news thoughts" for me. :cry:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Hi chocbunni and here_we_r :hi:

Bunni... that sounds like me... DS was an 'accident' at 18. I'll tell you guys that story some time... but after that, it felt like it should be so easy. Not so much. 12 years later, I'm wondering if my body even remembers what it's supposed to be doing.

Here... I wish I knew what to say. I don't OPK, so I don't know much about them, but FXed that you spike tomorrow, and then you'll know. And mostly, I love that OH asks about my stuff, but I didn't really feel like having lengthy convos with him about my CM... I'll reserve that for you lovelies... so I don't mention it. I can understand not wanting your hubby to be on you about POAS, lol.

No annovulatory cycle, baby. I promise. It's coming. I HONESTLY don't think you'd get enough of a surge for a pos OPK if you weren't going to O at all.


----------



## here_we_r

AllMacsNow said:


> Hi chocbunni and here_we_r :hi:
> 
> Bunni... that sounds like me... DS was an 'accident' at 18. I'll tell you guys that story some time... but after that, it felt like it should be so easy. Not so much. 12 years later, I'm wondering if my body even remembers what it's supposed to be doing.
> 
> Here... I wish I knew what to say. I don't OPK, so I don't know much about them, but FXed that you spike tomorrow, and then you'll know. And mostly, I love that OH asks about my stuff, but I didn't really feel like having lengthy convos with him about my CM... I'll reserve that for you lovelies... so I don't mention it. I can understand not wanting your hubby to be on you about POAS, lol.
> 
> No annovulatory cycle, baby. I promise. It's coming. I HONESTLY don't think you'd get enough of a surge for a pos OPK if you weren't going to O at all.

Thanks my love! You know what? I went back and read my post and OMG I'm surprised you were able to understand what I was trying to say. Talk about illiterate:blush:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Not at all, hon, I don't think you were illiterate at all... I knew what you were saying.

:hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

Where r my friends? :hi:


----------



## ScooterKat

Hey Ladies!!! :hi:

I am here...just sitting here, lol!


----------



## txhappy

Hey Girls! 

I just finished watching "The Great Sperm Race".... have you seen it? Oh my! 

It was GOOD! Everyone TTC should watch it! :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:


----------



## ScooterKat

Hey Ladies!!! 

No Txhappy, I havent seen it...where did u see it at??


----------



## SKAV

hey girls :hugs:

Hope everyone's doing great.. nothing special with me..hanging with my kids and doing my chores as usual. It is so [email protected] warm here!! By noon its like we're baking our selves !!:shrug:
Me waiting to O yet..


----------



## AllMacsNow

Good morning, lovelies. 

Pretty sure I Od on Monday... would make me 2dpo today. 

I accidentally tried Katie's trick of adding future temps this morning... put today's temp in tomorrow's slot, realized my mistake, put it in for today, and it gave me crosshairs with today's temp in both slots, before I got it out of tomorrow's spot, lol. So my temp's not *that* high, but I guess high enough. 

Made the OH BD last night, just in case, but I'm thinking it was too late, at this point. :blush:


----------



## txhappy

The Great Sperm Race - I watched it on you tube - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAnMymnJiLM It is divided up into 6 sections on you tube, and after you watch the first one, it will come up with the second, etc.. It was really interesting! 

Mac - I tried the future temp thing as well. I am pretty sure O day was Sunday / CD 14 for me, so its looking like I am 3 dpo. I suppose I will be testing on July 10. No big hopes, but we will see.

Bunni & Mac - I had my "suprise" DD at 17 too! Ummmm.. yeah that was 15 years ago!! It is so weird trying TO GET PREGGO when I have spend my whole life trying NOT TO :shrug:


----------



## AllMacsNow

txhappy said:


> Mac - I tried the future temp thing as well. I am pretty sure O day was Sunday / CD 14 for me, so its looking like I am 3 dpo. I suppose I will be testing on July 10. No big hopes, but we will see.
> 
> Bunni & Mac - I had my "suprise" DD at 17 too! Ummmm.. yeah that was 15 years ago!! It is so weird trying TO GET PREGGO when I have spend my whole life trying NOT TO :shrug:

Thanks for sharing, TX. I'll have to watch that later on :D

I am not even counting on testing this time around, unless AF doesn't show her ugly face... it'd be a miracle. We just didn't :sex: enough, I don't think. I am hoping to keep my 2ww madness to a minimum, though, since I realize it.

I am glad I'm not the only one... I felt kind of bad even mentioning my DS happening so easily (*too* easily) on a board full of women who are trying so hard to be mommies.


----------



## txhappy

AllMacsNow said:


> txhappy said:
> 
> 
> I am glad I'm not the only one... I felt kind of bad even mentioning my DS happening so easily (*too* easily) on a board full of women who are trying so hard to be mommies.
> 
> I think it's completely ok within the context of this thread.
> 
> It's a whole different story when you are actually learning about your body, studying it, and hoping for it to happen :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## AllMacsNow

It really is. Who knew it'd be this hard this time around, eh?


----------



## txhappy

So Mac - I am guessing you have a ds somewhere around the teen age? My dd teen is very excited and supportive of me trying to get KU. How does your son feel? Have you shared it with him? 

I get nervous sometimes thinking of starting all over again. I mean, I know I did all those things like potty training, diapers, feedings, the crying... but it all seems like it was sooooo long ago. I will need to read a million books (again).. so much has changed!


----------



## chocbunni01

Not to put my input it :haha: but i think it will be tough with having #3 for me since i was with my childrens father for so long. i met him when i was 13 and we finally cut it lose a few years back. both my kids are still adjusting to my New man... some days its real rough especially with a pre-teen. she told me he is too old for me and blah blah :growlmad: but anywho my 5 yr old told me she wants a brother or sister and my older daughter says, oh mom would have to go back to michigan for that to happen. :nope: (thats where their dad lives) my children will never know im actively trying and maybe when i get my bfp, maybe when i start to show they will get the idea :happydance:


----------



## AllMacsNow

txhappy said:


> So Mac - I am guessing you have a ds somewhere around the teen age? My dd teen is very excited and supportive of me trying to get KU. How does your son feel? Have you shared it with him?
> 
> I get nervous sometimes thinking of starting all over again. I mean, I know I did all those things like potty training, diapers, feedings, the crying... but it all seems like it was sooooo long ago. I will need to read a million books (again).. so much has changed!

Yeah. I got pregnant when I was 18, had him when I was 19. His 'father' (I not-so-affectionately call the sperm donor) has never really been in the picture.

I met my OH about 3 and a half years ago, and we did the long distance thing (about 600 miles) for a while, and then DS and I moved here 2 years ago.

DS has been bugging me for a younger sibling for YEARS. Now, he's gotten picky and only wants a brother, but we keep telling him he doesn't have a choice, lol. He doesn't know that we're trying right now, per se, but does know that we do want kids as soon as we can after the wedding. 

I am glad your DD is cool with it. That makes life easier, I'm sure. 

I am excited to start again, but you're right, there's SO much to re-learn. It's mind-boggling.


----------



## AllMacsNow

chocbunni01 said:


> Not to put my input it :haha: but i think it will be tough with having #3 for me since i was with my childrens father for so long. i met him when i was 13 and we finally cut it lose a few years back. both my kids are still adjusting to my New man... some days its real rough especially with a pre-teen. she told me he is too old for me and blah blah :growlmad: but anywho my 5 yr old told me she wants a brother or sister and my older daughter says, oh mom would have to go back to michigan for that to happen. :nope: (thats where their dad lives) my children will never know im actively trying and maybe when i get my bfp, maybe when i start to show they will get the idea :happydance:

They'll come around, bunni! I'm sorry it's so hard for them (esp DD), but kids are resilient, and eventually it'll sink in to her that Mom is so happy. Plus, teenage girls love babies. Your beautiful little one will win her over in no time :D


----------



## here_we_r

HI girlie girls :hi:

I have a teenage DS who says no. He doesn't want us to have anymore. I have another DS who is 7 wants another. I told him we have to go to Wal-mart and get it. LOL


----------



## AllMacsNow

LOL... Wouldn't it be nice if we could just do that... go to Walmart?

I'm sorry your older DS isn't into it. Hopefully he'll come around. Just tell him teenage *girls* are into babies ;) That's what we told our DS... that if he's a GOOD big bro, the girls will swoon, lol.


----------



## here_we_r

LOL. I bet that will work! So you think O already I see?


----------



## AllMacsNow

here_we_r said:


> LOL. I bet that will work! So you think O already I see?

I do think I Od on Mon... no O pains or anything, which makes me feel better. I couldn't figure out how I'd gone my whole life without feeling them/realizing what it was... but I was WAITING for them, and didn't feel anything, so I guess they're just not that evident for me. 

Last month O was CD 13, this month it was CD 14, so at least that's fairly consistent. 

How about you? I see your temp went up slightly today... maybe this month is a slow rise for you?


----------



## txhappy

chocbunni01 said:


> Not to put my input it :haha: but i think it will be tough with having #3 for me since i was with my childrens father for so long. i met him when i was 13 and we finally cut it lose a few years back. both my kids are still adjusting to my New man... some days its real rough especially with a pre-teen. she told me he is too old for me and blah blah :growlmad: but anywho my 5 yr old told me she wants a brother or sister and my older daughter says, oh mom would have to go back to michigan for that to happen. :nope: (thats where their dad lives) my children will never know im actively trying and maybe when i get my bfp, maybe when i start to show they will get the idea :happydance:

I hope your DD comes around! Blended families are a ton of work, my blended family always brings me new challenges and issues, but if you all communicate and work together it will work!


----------



## txhappy

here_we_r said:


> HI girlie girls :hi:
> 
> I have a teenage DS who says no. He doesn't want us to have anymore. I have another DS who is 7 wants another. I told him we have to go to Wal-mart and get it. LOL

THAT'S WHERE THEY ARE???? I am going to Wal-mart right now!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Heehee, I wish it was that easy!


----------



## here_we_r

AllMacsNow said:


> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> LOL. I bet that will work! So you think O already I see?
> 
> I do think I Od on Mon... no O pains or anything, which makes me feel better. I couldn't figure out how I'd gone my whole life without feeling them/realizing what it was... but I was WAITING for them, and didn't feel anything, so I guess they're just not that evident for me.
> 
> Last month O was CD 13, this month it was CD 14, so at least that's fairly consistent.
> 
> How about you? I see your temp went up slightly today... maybe this month is a slow rise for you?Click to expand...

When I took my temp the first time I got up it was 98.0. I just used the second temp closer to my normal time. It usually does this the first day Past O and then go up higher. I'm glad to see it moved...LOL Wheww..scared me for a min.


----------



## here_we_r

txhappy said:


> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> HI girlie girls :hi:
> 
> I have a teenage DS who says no. He doesn't want us to have anymore. I have another DS who is 7 wants another. I told him we have to go to Wal-mart and get it. LOL
> 
> THAT'S WHERE THEY ARE???? I am going to Wal-mart right now!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Heehee, I wish it was that easy!Click to expand...

Hey Tx...
Right. I love that innocence:blush:that my 7 year old has. He asks me all the time, "When are we going to wal-mart? I'm ready for the baby now". Its so cute.


----------



## here_we_r

When are you girls going to:test: Any idea?:shrug:


----------



## AllMacsNow

I would be at WalMart ALL THE TIME if that's where I had to go to pick up a little one, lol.

Not sure about testing... probably not until AF is late. I'm feeling out for the month.

How about you?


----------



## chocbunni01

im real nervous :wacko: went to the doc today to find out what the world that pain was i experienced last week. did a rectal check eww... i told him my cycles were irregular(24-30 days) and now have a schedule u/s tomorrow night. oohhh boy... wonder what they will find in there


----------



## here_we_r

AllMacsNow said:


> I would be at WalMart ALL THE TIME if that's where I had to go to pick up a little one, lol.
> 
> Not sure about testing... probably not until AF is late. I'm feeling out for the month.
> 
> How about you?

Yea. I feel out too. I just have that feeling. Same as you probably won't until AF is late. I don't really know what late is though. Normally I have a 28 day cycle. On the dot every month. Same time too. 10:00 am..LOL This last month I went 30 days. 2 days later!!! In the past I could test at 11dpo and would know. Why does things have to change.:shrug:

Did you say you check CM?


----------



## here_we_r

chocbunni01 said:


> im real nervous :wacko: went to the doc today to find out what the world that pain was i experienced last week. did a rectal check eww... i told him my cycles were irregular(24-30 days) and now have a schedule u/s tomorrow night. oohhh boy... wonder what they will find in there

Prayerfully nothing but good things. Don't think negative..only think positive:hugs:


----------



## ScooterKat

Hey Ladies!!! 

I am not sure if my temp today is accurate or not, I sat straight up and then laid right back down, about an hour before I temped, so should I even count the temp? I dont know if that would affect my temp too much! I had alot of cramping yesterday and my cervix is HSO, so I am not sure what to do... And if u look at my temp jump for O from last month it is from 97.4 and jumps to 98.2 and this is 97.6 and jumps to 98.1...so its pretty similiar... :shrug:

Any advice ladies???


----------



## chocbunni01

here_we_r... if i did get lucky do you think the u/s tech would be able to see a blastocyst? :haha: wishful thinking.. i think/hope i o'ed cd 11 and tomorrow will be cd 16? just wondering :hugs: thanx for the comment


----------



## SKAV

chocbunni01 said:


> im real nervous :wacko: went to the doc today to find out what the world that pain was i experienced last week. did a rectal check eww... i told him my cycles were irregular(24-30 days) and now have a schedule u/s tomorrow night. oohhh boy... wonder what they will find in there

GL with your u/s :hugs: Everything would be fine !!

Hey :hi: Macs,here, TX and everyone else..

Wow, wish I had Wal-mart was here in Italy :haha: Would go pick up a *PINK* one !!

Even I sometimes think the same, do we really need the third baby:dohh: its natural I guess. During the rough days I think.."this is it" no more and then I clam down and think how insane I am..I really need a baby girl :blush: but obviously a baby boy is more than welcome too...but there would be too manu pants in my house :laundry::iron:
Last night I told DH, after trying for so long now I wished I just had a baby no matter what sex !:wacko:

Can't wait till I O :happydance:


----------



## chocbunni01

hi SKAV, i definately NEED a :baby: boy... i have 2 girls!! i actually want 2 boys but one thing at a time... good luck with the O.... and a baby girl! :flower:


----------



## SKAV

chocbunni01 said:


> hi SKAV, i definately NEED a :baby: boy... i have 2 girls!! i actually want 2 boys but one thing at a time... good luck with the O.... and a baby girl! :flower:

wow...2 girls aaaaaaaah how sweet!! Am so Jealous ( in a good way :hugs: ) I so want this Baby girl to complete our family! GL to you too with the u/s , BFP and a Baby *BOY*


----------



## ScooterKat

Can any of you ladies help me out with some advice??? :shrug:


----------



## chocbunni01

im online... not a true expert.. but will read and respond


----------



## here_we_r

chocbunni01 said:


> here_we_r... if i did get lucky do you think the u/s tech would be able to see a blastocyst? :haha: wishful thinking.. i think/hope i o'ed cd 11 and tomorrow will be cd 16? just wondering :hugs: thanx for the comment

I'm not sure. Make sure you ask though. Do make sure to let us know as soon as you get home.:hugs:


----------



## ScooterKat

:shrug:


----------



## here_we_r

SKAV said:


> chocbunni01 said:
> 
> 
> im real nervous :wacko: went to the doc today to find out what the world that pain was i experienced last week. did a rectal check eww... i told him my cycles were irregular(24-30 days) and now have a schedule u/s tomorrow night. oohhh boy... wonder what they will find in there
> 
> GL with your u/s :hugs: Everything would be fine !!
> 
> Hey :hi: Macs,here, TX and everyone else..
> 
> Wow, wish I had Wal-mart was here in Italy :haha: Would go pick up a *PINK* one !!
> 
> Even I sometimes think the same, do we really need the third baby:dohh: its natural I guess. During the rough days I think.."this is it" no more and then I clam down and think how insane I am..I really need a baby girl :blush: but obviously a baby boy is more than welcome too...but there would be too manu pants in my house :laundry::iron:
> Last night I told DH, after trying for so long now I wished I just had a baby no matter what sex !:wacko:
> 
> Can't wait till I O :happydance:Click to expand...

Yes you need to complete the clan. A girl is in your future. Pink baby dust to you girlie girl.:baby:


----------



## here_we_r

ScooterKat said:


> Hey Ladies!!!
> 
> I am not sure if my temp today is accurate or not, I sat straight up and then laid right back down, about an hour before I temped, so should I even count the temp? I dont know if that would affect my temp too much! I had alot of cramping yesterday and my cervix is HSO, so I am not sure what to do... And if u look at my temp jump for O from last month it is from 97.4 and jumps to 98.2 and this is 97.6 and jumps to 98.1...so its pretty similiar... :shrug:
> 
> Any advice ladies???[/QUO
> 
> :hi: scooter
> 
> I would put the temp on the chart and document in the notes so you'll know if anything looks funny later. The thing is anything can affect temp. I've been reading a lot on it lately because of my wierd temping habits this time. I'm just putting it and document in the notes. I hth:flower:


----------



## ScooterKat

Thanks, here! Do you know what u want us to call u?? :blush:


----------



## chocbunni01

hi scooterkat. i actually bought my bbt today and even though tomorrow is cd 16 im going to use it for the first time anyway.. how many times do you temp a day? i read the temp should be done after a three hour resting period. do you work 3rd shift? not trying to be very nosey.. but nosey :haha: i plan on temping first thing in the morning..


----------



## chocbunni01

sorry for all the giggles and goofiness, im just trying to stay in a good mood cause ttc has drove me mad *pulling hair out*


----------



## ScooterKat

chocbunni01 said:


> hi scooterkat. i actually bought my bbt today and even though tomorrow is cd 16 im going to use it for the first time anyway.. how many times do you temp a day? i read the temp should be done after a three hour resting period. do you work 3rd shift? not trying to be very nosey.. but nosey :haha: i plan on temping first thing in the morning..

best advice, only temp 1 time at the same time everyday, I would also temp vaginally and try not to move as much as possible(I am dealing with that now, lol!) I temp at 615am everyday, it works better for my hubby's work schedule when he goes back to work, he wakes up for 615am every morning so I am on the same schedule as him when waking...we are night people so we go to sleep later then normal people, lol! yes 3 hours or more of laying still/sleeping...


----------



## AllMacsNow

Hello beautifuls!

Bunni... FXed for you. I'm sure it'll ALL be good.

Katie, I think your temp is probably fine... looking good :D

Skav, I have my fxed for you too... that you get your lil bean, and it be a girl one too ;)


----------



## ScooterKat

Thanks, Mac!!! 

:)

I am just like blah...and have to wait for tomorrows temp!!! I hate waiting...:brat:


----------



## AllMacsNow

ScooterKat said:


> Thanks, Mac!!!
> 
> :)
> 
> I am just like blah...and have to wait for tomorrows temp!!! I hate waiting...:brat:

I hate waiting too. Did you see I accidentally used your trick this morning... ? I put today's temp in tomorrow's spot on accident... then fixed it for today, and when I looked, I had crosshairs, lol! Then I took it out of tomorrow's spot, so we'll have to wait and see... but I thought of you ;)


----------



## ScooterKat

AllMacsNow said:


> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, Mac!!!
> 
> :)
> 
> I am just like blah...and have to wait for tomorrows temp!!! I hate waiting...:brat:
> 
> I hate waiting too. Did you see I accidentally used your trick this morning... ? I put today's temp in tomorrow's spot on accident... then fixed it for today, and when I looked, I had crosshairs, lol! Then I took it out of tomorrow's spot, so we'll have to wait and see... but I thought of you ;)Click to expand...

Awww...that makes me feel all warm inside..lol! :thumbup: It does help me calm down, at least make the day go by quicker for me...:wacko:

I have been adding temps for the next week into my chart and my o day changes, lol... :wacko:


----------



## AllMacsNow

What kind of temps do you have to put in, and how does it change?


----------



## ScooterKat

AllMacsNow said:


> What kind of temps do you have to put in, and how does it change?

I just put in different temps to see how they affect the chart...like higher or lower then the current days temp...I am just weird... :wacko:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Yeah, I guess if you went too low, I can see how it'd change your O date.

:D


----------



## ScooterKat

AllMacsNow said:


> Yeah, I guess if you went too low, I can see how it'd change your O date.
> 
> :D

I dont go too low, just mess around with similar temps...:wacko:


----------



## AllMacsNow

You're lookin' really good this month, though. FXed :D


----------



## ScooterKat

AllMacsNow said:


> You're lookin' really good this month, though. FXed :D

Thanks! :flower: I am shocked I have such normal temps without the metformin... :saywhat: I am just not putting too much into this cycle... :wacko:


----------



## ScooterKat

Quick Question Ladies...

I am contemplating next cycle's dosage of clomid....

Backround info: I had clomid when I was ttc my daughter..I did 1 round of 50mgs...very late o...then did another round pretty sure it was 50mgs...nothing....next month 100mgs...nothing...then 150mgs and got pg with my daughter...

So my question to you ladies is: should I do 100mgs or 150mgs next cycle???


----------



## AllMacsNow

Hopefully someone who knows more about that stuff will pop in, hon... I don't know anything about meds and stuff yet. :wacko:


----------



## here_we_r

Hi Scooter: I dipped out for a few. Needed to BD for good measure. Just in case...LOL Then DH and I went for dinner. I drank sprite and he had a margarita.
Yea I agree with Mac..I don't know too much about clomid. I did try it long time ago for once cycle and had a miscarriage so I never tried it again.

Hey, you know what..I had an abundant amount of Creamy CM..what's that about?


----------



## ScooterKat

Do you usually get creamy cm right about now in ur cycle????


----------



## here_we_r

I don't know. I just usually pay attention before O. I also noticed it when I was preggo but that was farther down when it was getting time to test.


----------



## ScooterKat

I dont see where u have o'ed yet on ur chart...maybe u o'ed today...I would say keep bding until O is confirmed...

I have creamy cm throughout my cycle, so I am no help, sorry! :shrug:


----------



## AllMacsNow

I had creamy CM for almost a week after O last cycle... and the last 2 days too. :shrug:


----------



## here_we_r

Thanks Girlie Girl. I think I O yesterday. I'll know it temp keeps rising tomorrow.


----------



## here_we_r

AllMacsNow said:


> I had creamy CM for almost a week after O last cycle... and the last 2 days too. :shrug:

See there and I don't understand how they say you'll know your body by CM because it suppose to do this at this time and that at this time. Yea right! Our bodies do what it wants to when it wants too.:thumbup:


----------



## AllMacsNow

:rofl: No kidding, Kat!


----------



## AllMacsNow

here_we_r said:


> Thanks Girlie Girl. I think I O yesterday. I'll know it temp keeps rising tomorrow.

FXed, sweetie. I'll bet it does :D


----------



## ScooterKat

Hey Here...are u putting in extra temps in ur chart??? :haha:

I love it...I cant believe anybody does that but me!! :blush:


----------



## AllMacsNow

My computer screen is hiding from my FB page... a friend just posted a new 'bump' pic, and then 3D ultrasound pix of her baby boy. Sweet, just gets to me.


----------



## ScooterKat

AllMacsNow said:


> My computer screen is hiding from my FB page... a friend just posted a new 'bump' pic, and then 3D ultrasound pix of her baby boy. Sweet, just gets to me.

:hugs: I am so sorry sweetie! :hugs: 

I handle that stuff like that, like this: I always hide posts or the person the stuff...u can always go and look at the peron's page to see what they are posting...I dont want to see...it doesn't help if I already saw it, but it helps me not to see it every time I look at my FB page....

p.s. I am obsessed with Facebook! :haha: :blush:


----------



## here_we_r

Ok..I'm with scooter now!!

Tell me what to do ladies. I woke up around 1:30 this morning and I took my temp cause I didn't know if I was going to fall back asleep it was 98.0. I woke up again around 4:45 (time I normally would do it) and temped again. This time it was 97.8. Which should I chart and which should I document in the notes.


----------



## here_we_r

ScooterKat said:


> Hey Here...are u putting in extra temps in ur chart??? :haha:
> 
> I love it...I cant believe anybody does that but me!! :blush:

YEA....LMBO!!! You caught me. I was curious...OMG..I'm laughing so loud right now.!!!!!!:haha:


----------



## ScooterKat

I would put the 4:45 am temp...but I would in the notes the 1:30 am temp in the notes...


----------



## AllMacsNow

I was so happy for her, Kat, until we really started... now she's breaking my heart. And will be 34 weeks at my wedding, lol.

Here... I'd go with your temp at regular time... you had 3 solid hours there. Make a note, though, just in case... Either way, though, it's not TOO big of a difference, so hopefully it won't matter. Tomorrow maybe it'll jump and you'll have your definite answer ;)


----------



## ScooterKat

here_we_r said:


> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> Hey Here...are u putting in extra temps in ur chart??? :haha:
> 
> I love it...I cant believe anybody does that but me!! :blush:
> 
> YEA....LMBO!!! You caught me. I was curious...OMG..I'm laughing so loud right now.!!!!!!:haha:Click to expand...

:lol: He, He!!! :thumbup:


----------



## here_we_r

:hi: 
Good morning Mac!!!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Morning, Here... how are you on this fine day?


----------



## SKAV

hi everyone...

so hard to keep up with you ladies...:wacko: 

I had slight stretchy CM(tmi) today didn't even stretch a centimeter :shrug: guess it would gradually increase... we'll see how it goes..

Wonder where Popcorn is..:shrug:

tc ladies, hv a wonderful day :flower:


----------



## here_we_r

Mac...It's pretty good right now. last day of work for the week and off monday...:wohoo:

Hi Skav! Yea buddy...You getting ready!!! LOL


----------



## AllMacsNow

Good morning, Skav! (Or is it afternoon already there?)

My CM doesn't hardly ever stretch beyond an inch, but I figure that's good enough, right? I'm sure you'll have more in the next day or so, but sounds promising for you to O soon! :D

I was thinking about Popcorn the other day too... I think she said something at one point about enjoying the time pre-ovulation without thinking too much about TTC, and that she'd probably pop back around when she hit O and the 2ww. I hope she's doing well :)


----------



## AllMacsNow

here_we_r said:


> Mac...It's pretty good right now. last day of work for the week and off monday...:wohoo:
> 
> Hi Skav! Yea buddy...You getting ready!!! LOL

WOOT! That's an awesome long weekend!!!


----------



## here_we_r

Macs..I know its early..but hey got a question. Tell me what you think. I normally O around CD15. I played with my chart and looks like I O yesterday on Cd18. Why? I normally have a 28 day cycle. Last month I had a 30. My normal routine has been the same for ever since I can remember. I had a chem in May. Do you think that could have messed my O day and length of my cycle up? As you can tell I don't like change. I just wonder as well does that mean my LP will be shorter since I O later?


----------



## txhappy

Good Morning Everyone!!! Happy Thursday! :flower:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Morning, TX!

Here... I'm not sure why you would be Oing later... but I'm almost POSITIVE that your LP will stay the same... it really *shouldn't* vary at all... so my guess (bummer though it is), is that your cycle will just be long this month :( I wonder what's going on.


----------



## here_we_r

AllMacsNow said:


> Morning, TX!
> 
> Here... I'm not sure why you would be Oing later... but I'm almost POSITIVE that your LP will stay the same... it really *shouldn't* vary at all... so my guess (bummer though it is), is that your cycle will just be long this month :( I wonder what's going on.

:cry: I definitely feel like I'm out this month. I've had it ever since I noticed I didn't O on time. :cry::growlmad:


----------



## here_we_r

txhappy said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!! Happy Thursday! :flower:

HI TX

:cry:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Don't think that way, sweetie. Doesn't matter WHEN you O... you WILL, and it'll be BFP city for you!


----------



## here_we_r

Thanks Mac. You always comfort me...


----------



## AllMacsNow

here_we_r said:


> Thanks Mac. You always comfort me...

I hope so, sweetie. Don't worry, it'll all be ok. Just don't forget me when you move on to First Trimester, and I'm still looking for my BFP ;)


----------



## txhappy

Your not out until AF rears her ugly head.. until then hold out hope  

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Ok... I am super tired. Super hungry. And super disinterested in being at work... 

Heeelllllpppp me! :wacko:


----------



## AllMacsNow

That's me... tired, starving, and not at work, but stuck at home... have a guy building a shed in our back yard, so can't leave. 

Just hang here, love. We'll keep you occupied. ;)

:dust:


----------



## txhappy

Thanks! 

I have so much to do this next couple weeks, it is kind of nice because it is taking my mind off the tww. 

I finally got crosshairs in my chart this morning! Exciting! 

You guys have will power of steel if you can wait until AF is late to test!!! Kuddos to you! I was going to test on July 10th, because I think I O'd on CD 14, but FF seems to think I O'd on CD 15, and wants me to test on July 16th - not sure what thats about, but I am positive I will not be able to wait that long. 

:blush:


----------



## AllMacsNow

TX... I LOVE the day I get crosshairs on my chart, lol!

I just can't bring myself to spend the $ on tests, so that's how I justify to myself not to test... if I ever broke down and bought some internet cheapies, though, all bets would be off, lol!


----------



## here_we_r

We need a shed in our back yard! Heck we need a tree or two..LOL. DH said no trees too much work to keep them inside the fence and off people's fence. (doesn't make sense to me since other people have them..(LOL). 

TX.I don't want to be at work either. I want to have fun. I thought I was going to test next sat. That's a big fat NO! :cry:


----------



## AllMacsNow

LOL, Here... we have TOO MANY trees in our backyard. It's a MESS out there when we get heavy rain or wind storms... branches come down all over the place.

We've needed a shed for a long time... OH had this house before we met, and filled it with all of his manstuff... then DS and I moved in 2 years ago, and finding places for everyone's stuff has been a ... challenge.


----------



## here_we_r

Does anybody else have frequent urination after O? Like a day after? Can that much water be stored? LOL


----------



## AllMacsNow

Huh... I never really noticed, but it's totally possible. ;)


----------



## txhappy

I have to pee all the time! Especially the past few days! I want to punch "phantom symptoms" in the face! Haha!


----------



## Snip

:hi: Hi everyone....so glad you are all doing well and starting the tww again.

Some news on my side.....doct phoned and said pap results was okay. 
But still waiting for the bloods.
And then I noticed some O pains today and a big blob of EWCM.... :happydance:
So if I look at my chart I should be around cd14-16 if I had AF when it was supposed to come...all explanation is a anovulantary cycle last month. Temp dropped way down like it should just before O.
And doc said my lining is thin and look like AF would only come in 3-4 weeks time from monday...so then it actually look like it could be O time now.
Bad news is hubby is working night shift for the next 4 nights...maybe we can work something in when he come home to fetch his dinner tonight..or even in the morning...then we at least have a change of being in this month if I do O :thumbup:

Sorry for the long post but I was sooooo happy when I discovered there's a chance that I'm still in the ttc game. :winkwink:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Snip, that is fantastic news! I am so glad to hear you're not out. 

Weird for that anovulatory cycle, but so glad it's not going to be anything worse than that :D

Here's hoping you O soon. :D


----------



## here_we_r

Snip said:


> :hi: Hi everyone....so glad you are all doing well and starting the tww again.
> 
> Some news on my side.....doct phoned and said pap results was okay.
> But still waiting for the bloods.
> And then I noticed some O pains today and a big blob of EWCM.... :happydance:
> So if I look at my chart I should be around cd14-16 if I had AF when it was supposed to come...all explanation is a anovulantary cycle last month. Temp dropped way down like it should just before O.
> And doc said my lining is thin and look like AF would only come in 3-4 weeks time from monday...so then it actually look like it could be O time now.
> Bad news is hubby is working night shift for the next 4 nights...maybe we can work something in when he come home to fetch his dinner tonight..or even in the morning...then we at least have a change of being in this month if I do O :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry for the long post but I was sooooo happy when I discovered there's a chance that I'm still in the ttc game. :winkwink:

Hey Snip..Congrats on the EW! yea girlie girl when he comes home for dinner tell him no punna no dinner!:haha:


----------



## here_we_r

Where do you guys temp? I mean under your tongue or back by your molars. Does it matter?


----------



## Snip

AllMacsNow said:


> Snip, that is fantastic news! I am so glad to hear you're not out.
> 
> Weird for that anovulatory cycle, but so glad it's not going to be anything worse than that :D
> 
> Here's hoping you O soon. :D

I actually had one a few years ago and also charting that time. Same happen...skipped one cycle and actually got pregnant the next...but ended in mc.
Just wish I could get that info again....but cant remember my username of password and changed email adresses since then.


----------



## Snip

here_we_r said:


> Snip said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Hi everyone....so glad you are all doing well and starting the tww again.
> 
> Some news on my side.....doct phoned and said pap results was okay.
> But still waiting for the bloods.
> And then I noticed some O pains today and a big blob of EWCM.... :happydance:
> So if I look at my chart I should be around cd14-16 if I had AF when it was supposed to come...all explanation is a anovulantary cycle last month. Temp dropped way down like it should just before O.
> And doc said my lining is thin and look like AF would only come in 3-4 weeks time from monday...so then it actually look like it could be O time now.
> Bad news is hubby is working night shift for the next 4 nights...maybe we can work something in when he come home to fetch his dinner tonight..or even in the morning...then we at least have a change of being in this month if I do O :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry for the long post but I was sooooo happy when I discovered there's a chance that I'm still in the ttc game. :winkwink:
> 
> Hey Snip..Congrats on the EW! yea girlie girl when he comes home for dinner tell him no punna no dinner!:haha:Click to expand...

:haha: hahahahaha...hope he fall for it...otherwise I can always send him an sms when LB is asleep and tell him he have to come home quick.....hmmmmmm


----------



## Snip

I do it under the tongue....

another Question....do you guys thing I should mark an AF or something on my chart to get a better reading this month after possible O? FF wont pick up this O because I already had one earlier.....


----------



## AllMacsNow

LOL... you guys are BAD! ;) But hey, if it works it works... lol

I temp under my tongue... but don't know if it matters, it's just the way my mom always did it when I was little, so I never thought about it.

Snip, I have NO idea what you should do with your chart.... that's a great question. I never thought about it before. Maybe you SHOULD throw a light AF in there, just so FF doesn't get confused, but make sure you mark your notes, so you know for yourself. :shrug:


----------



## here_we_r

Snip said:


> I do it under the tongue....
> 
> another Question....do you guys thing I should mark an AF or something on my chart to get a better reading this month after possible O? FF wont pick up this O because I already had one earlier.....

I really don't know but you have to do something because if you don't. Its going to look like you have an ongoing cycle. I was just peeking at it and there is no ending. Let's see what the other ladies say.


----------



## Snip

AllMacsNow said:


> LOL... you guys are BAD! ;) But hey, if it works it works... lol
> 
> I temp under my tongue... but don't know if it matters, it's just the way my mom always did it when I was little, so I never thought about it.
> 
> Snip, I have NO idea what you should do with your chart.... that's a great question. I never thought about it before. Maybe you SHOULD throw a light AF in there, just so FF doesn't get confused, but make sure you mark your notes, so you know for yourself. :shrug:

Dont think I will ever forget this wierd cycle :wacko:
So I'm going to make the change and see what my temps do...and also check CM and CP. Just maybe we get some luck after the bad luck month :winkwink:


----------



## txhappy

Snip said:


> :hi:
> Sorry for the long post but I was sooooo happy when I discovered there's a chance that I'm still in the ttc game. :winkwink:

Hi Snip! Nice to meet you and I am happy you have good news! 

:flower:

TX


----------



## Snip

txhappy said:


> Snip said:
> 
> 
> :hi:
> Sorry for the long post but I was sooooo happy when I discovered there's a chance that I'm still in the ttc game. :winkwink:
> 
> Hi Snip! Nice to meet you and I am happy you have good news!
> 
> :flower:
> 
> TXClick to expand...

Hi Happy :hi:

So nice to meet you to too


----------



## here_we_r

Alright Snip..I see your new chart..Looks good. Now on to the big guns tonight...LOL

I had a lot of creamy CM yesterday when I got home and my chart hadn't showed anything yet so I was like come on DH let's get it on. He was like No not right now. I was like dinner and margarita on me..Girl..that's all it took..LOL Such a cheap man!!!


----------



## AllMacsNow

here_we_r said:


> Alright Snip..I see your new chart..Looks good. Now on to the big guns tonight...LOL
> 
> I had a lot of creamy CM yesterday when I got home and my chart hadn't showed anything yet so I was like come on DH let's get it on. He was like No not right now. I was like dinner and margarita on me..Girl..that's all it took..LOL Such a cheap man!!!

:rofl: Good for you, girl!


----------



## Snip

here_we_r said:


> Alright Snip..I see your new chart..Looks good. Now on to the big guns tonight...LOL
> 
> I had a lot of creamy CM yesterday when I got home and my chart hadn't showed anything yet so I was like come on DH let's get it on. He was like No not right now. I was like dinner and margarita on me..Girl..that's all it took..LOL Such a cheap man!!!

hahahahahah :haha:

My hubby the same....food and a drink is all it takes...sometimes just a drink :winkwink:


----------



## here_we_r

Snip said:


> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> Alright Snip..I see your new chart..Looks good. Now on to the big guns tonight...LOL
> 
> I had a lot of creamy CM yesterday when I got home and my chart hadn't showed anything yet so I was like come on DH let's get it on. He was like No not right now. I was like dinner and margarita on me..Girl..that's all it took..LOL Such a cheap man!!!
> 
> hahahahahah :haha:
> 
> My hubby the same....food and a drink is all it takes...sometimes just a drink :winkwink:[/Q
> 
> See..they so darn cheap!!!:laugh2::headspin:Click to expand...


----------



## AllMacsNow

here_we_r said:


> See..they so darn cheap!!!:laugh2::headspin:

LOL... wish it was that easy around here. OH usually comes home so emotionally drained from doing a job he hates that it usually takes a little work on my part ;)


----------



## Snip

AllMacsNow said:


> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> See..they so darn cheap!!!:laugh2::headspin:
> 
> LOL... wish it was that easy around here. OH usually comes home so emotionally drained from doing a job he hates that it usually takes a little work on my part ;)Click to expand...

My DH was like that when TTC'ing the first time....


----------



## txhappy

AllMacsNow said:


> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> See..they so darn cheap!!!:laugh2::headspin:
> 
> LOL... wish it was that easy around here. OH usually comes home so emotionally drained from doing a job he hates that it usually takes a little work on my part ;)Click to expand...

Same here! We haven't BD'd since the "disaster" a few days ago.. :wacko:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Snip said:


> My DH was like that when TTC'ing the first time....

I feel bad for him, but it's like... UGH.



txhappy said:


> Same here! We haven't BD'd since the "disaster" a few days ago.. :wacko:

Uh oh... the 'disaster'? I'm almost afraid to ask.


This is why my hopes are so high for the honeymoon... no work stress, just us in a cabin, nestled up in the mountains, no DS running around, so mid-day :sex: would be possible if we wanted. :D


----------



## txhappy

AllMacsNow said:


> Snip said:
> 
> 
> My DH was like that when TTC'ing the first time....
> 
> I feel bad for him, but it's like... UGH.
> 
> 
> 
> txhappy said:
> 
> 
> Same here! We haven't BD'd since the "disaster" a few days ago.. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Uh oh... the 'disaster'? I'm almost afraid to ask.
> 
> 
> This is why my hopes are so high for the honeymoon... no work stress, just us in a cabin, nestled up in the mountains, no DS running around, so mid-day :sex: would be possible if we wanted. :DClick to expand...

The disaster of him not being able to deliver the "goods" when it was most important right around ovulation time.. he felt too pressured I guess.


----------



## AllMacsNow

txhappy said:


> AllMacsNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snip said:
> 
> 
> My DH was like that when TTC'ing the first time....
> 
> I feel bad for him, but it's like... UGH.
> 
> 
> 
> txhappy said:
> 
> 
> Same here! We haven't BD'd since the "disaster" a few days ago.. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Uh oh... the 'disaster'? I'm almost afraid to ask.
> 
> 
> This is why my hopes are so high for the honeymoon... no work stress, just us in a cabin, nestled up in the mountains, no DS running around, so mid-day :sex: would be possible if we wanted. :DClick to expand...
> 
> The disaster of him not being able to deliver the "goods" when it was most important right around ovulation time.. he felt too pressured I guess.Click to expand...

Awww... poor guy. I worry about the pressure getting to OH too... but if I don't let him know it's time, there's NO WAY we'll BD enough when I need to. He was surprisingly up to the task month #1, but this month we had the added issue w/ his mom, and then some issues with his best friend Friday night too... made for not our best month. :shrug:


----------



## here_we_r

txhappy said:


> AllMacsNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snip said:
> 
> 
> My DH was like that when TTC'ing the first time....
> 
> I feel bad for him, but it's like... UGH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> txhappy said:
> 
> 
> Same here! We haven't BD'd since the "disaster" a few days ago.. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Uh oh... the 'disaster'? I'm almost afraid to ask.
> 
> 
> This is why my hopes are so high for the honeymoon... no work stress, just us in a cabin, nestled up in the mountains, no DS running around, so mid-day :sex: would be possible if we wanted. :DClick to expand...
> 
> Get it girl!!! LOL
> 
> The disaster of him not being able to deliver the "goods" when it was most important right around ovulation time.. he felt too pressured I guess.Click to expand...

Awww. I believe the pressure can get to them. But now my DH said he don't want only our TTC days to be it. He said I have to keep it up..:dohh:


----------



## here_we_r

You know what I really need to stop trying to do complicated things yall are doing. I end up posting all up in between. LOL..


----------



## Snip

[/QUOTE]

The disaster of him not being able to deliver the "goods" when it was most important right around ovulation time.. he felt too pressured I guess.[/QUOTE]

OUCH...that must've been really bad for him...can think what it would be like for my DH.


I laughed so much the other day...nearly fell off my chair
After the visit to the Gyn and explaining what was wrong to DH, he said:
WTF...So I made a SpermTax deposit of 70 million spermies for nothing???? :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Snip

here_we_r said:


> ]
> 
> Awww. I believe the pressure can get to them. But now my DH said he don't want only our TTC days to be it. He said I have to keep it up..:dohh:

You are sooooo lucky...I have one of those DH's that's not really into BD...once every 2 weeks are enough for him....me on the other hand would like it daily...sorry TMI


----------



## txhappy

Since I got off BC I want to DTD wayyyy more than I ever did before. I don't know if it's "natures" way of taking care of things knowing I want a baby or what.. and DH was totally happy with that.. and we had amazing sex the weeks before when he knew I wasn't "fertile" then when the time came he freaked out and things didn't happen like they were supposed to. :-( 

Next month I am not letting him know when O time is. It's going to be my secret!


----------



## Aliciatm

Snip said:


> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Awww. I believe the pressure can get to them. But now my DH said he don't want only our TTC days to be it. He said I have to keep it up..:dohh:
> 
> You are sooooo lucky...I have one of those DH's that's not really into BD...once every 2 weeks are enough for him....me on the other hand would like it daily...sorry TMIClick to expand...

My dh is like that only wants it when he wants it which is hardly ever we use to do it more than once daily tmi I wish he'd go back to that


----------



## Snip

txhappy said:


> Since I got off BC I want to DTD wayyyy more than I ever did before. I don't know if it's "natures" way of taking care of things knowing I want a baby or what.. and DH was totally happy with that.. and we had amazing sex the weeks before when he knew I wasn't "fertile" then when the time came he freaked out and things didn't happen like they were supposed to. :-(
> 
> Next month I am not letting him know when O time is. It's going to be my secret!

That's what I do....DH never really know when it's O time. 
I usually make sure we do it 2 days before...day of O..and 2 days after. That should cover it


----------



## here_we_r

Ladies..its whatever works best. If you feel like they don't need to know because it will mess things up..then PLEASE keep it under the cover (hahaaheee). Mine is just a sex maniac. He works out a lot and makes his stamina too much for me. I be saying in my head...alright already!! Go away!!!


----------



## AllMacsNow

here_we_r said:


> Awww. I believe the pressure can get to them. But now my DH said he don't want only our TTC days to be it. He said I have to keep it up..:dohh:

LOL. I said something the other night to OH like "It's not just about the babymaking"... so he doesn't get to feeling 'used,' lol... He goes "On work nights it is" :rofl: That's ok... I won't tell him that I think it was too late after O, but A) just wanted to get me some, and B) was covering bases, even though I was pretty sure.



here_we_r said:


> You know what I really need to stop trying to do complicated things yall are doing. I end up posting all up in between. LOL..

LOL... you'll get it. Do you know how to use the "+" button?



Snip said:


> I laughed so much the other day...nearly fell off my chair
> After the visit to the Gyn and explaining what was wrong to DH, he said:
> WTF...So I made a SpermTax deposit of 70 million spermies for nothing???? :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

:rofl: That is AWESOME. There's a thread of DH funnies... you should go find it and post that one.. ;)



Snip said:


> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Awww. I believe the pressure can get to them. But now my DH said he don't want only our TTC days to be it. He said I have to keep it up..:dohh:
> 
> You are sooooo lucky...I have one of those DH's that's not really into BD...once every 2 weeks are enough for him....me on the other hand would like it daily...sorry TMIClick to expand...

That's me... I could do it about 3x as often as he's interested, and actually am happy w/ TTC, cuz I get it more often now than I have in quite a while... *snicker*.



txhappy said:


> Since I got off BC I want to DTD wayyyy more than I ever did before. I don't know if it's "natures" way of taking care of things knowing I want a baby or what.. and DH was totally happy with that.. and we had amazing sex the weeks before when he knew I wasn't "fertile" then when the time came he freaked out and things didn't happen like they were supposed to. :-(
> 
> Next month I am not letting him know when O time is. It's going to be my secret!

Good for you, honey. I know a lot of women do it that way.


----------



## ScooterKat

Hey Ladies!!!

I think I o'ed on the day we didnt DTD! ](*,)

How is everybody else doing??? :winkwink:


----------



## here_we_r

heeheehaaa...we almost talking d-i-r-t-y!!:haha:


----------



## ScooterKat

here_we_r said:


> heeheehaaa...we almost talking d-i-r-t-y!!:haha:

I am all about talking d-i-r-t-y! :wacko: :haha:


----------



## AllMacsNow

here_we_r said:


> Ladies..its whatever works best. If you feel like they don't need to know because it will mess things up..then PLEASE keep it under the cover (hahaaheee). Mine is just a sex maniac. He works out a lot and makes his stamina too much for me. I be saying in my head...alright already!! Go away!!!

I'm rolling over here.

:rofl:


Hiya Katie! How're you doing today?


----------



## here_we_r

Hey Scooter!!! Bring on the Nasty!! ROTFL!!


----------



## ScooterKat

Hey Mac and Here.... :hi:

I am ok... today is Hubby's 31st birthday! So we relaxing at home! :happydance:


----------



## AllMacsNow

YAY for hubby at home on his birthday!

Any big plans?

Tell MrScooter we said "Happy Birthday"


----------



## ScooterKat

AllMacsNow said:


> YAY for hubby at home on his birthday!
> 
> Any big plans?
> 
> Tell MrScooter we said "Happy Birthday"

He says with a HUGE smile on his face "Thanks!" :winkwink:


----------



## here_we_r

ScooterKat said:


> AllMacsNow said:
> 
> 
> YAY for hubby at home on his birthday!
> 
> Any big plans?
> 
> Tell MrScooter we said "Happy Birthday"
> 
> He says with a HUGE smile on his face "Thanks!" :winkwink:Click to expand...

I'm so glad he's home with you!! :wohoo: I know it does your heart good.:hugs:


----------



## ScooterKat

here_we_r said:


> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllMacsNow said:
> 
> 
> YAY for hubby at home on his birthday!
> 
> Any big plans?
> 
> Tell MrScooter we said "Happy Birthday"
> 
> He says with a HUGE smile on his face "Thanks!" :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so glad he's home with you!! :wohoo: I know it does your heart good.:hugs:Click to expand...

It really does! he was home the whole day yesterday too! But it is his birthday, so my rule is, he can do what he wants on his birthday! :winkwink: well, to an extent, lol! :winkwink:


----------



## AllMacsNow

ScooterKat said:


> He says with a HUGE smile on his face "Thanks!" :winkwink:
> 
> It really does! he was home the whole day yesterday too! But it is his birthday, so my rule is, he can do what he wants on his birthday! :winkwink: well, to an extent, lol! :winkwink:

YAY! Sounds like an awesome couple of days!


----------



## ScooterKat

AllMacsNow said:


> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> He says with a HUGE smile on his face "Thanks!" :winkwink:
> 
> It really does! he was home the whole day yesterday too! But it is his birthday, so my rule is, he can do what he wants on his birthday! :winkwink: well, to an extent, lol! :winkwink:
> 
> YAY! Sounds like an awesome couple of days!Click to expand...

Yeppers, things are getting better, day by day!!! 

now my chart is another story...I put in my temp today, and a temp for tomorrow and it says I o'ed on cd16/june 28! The 1 day we didnt have sex! ](*,) :nope: 

But I am being positive about it...at least I o'ed at all and I o'ed earlier then normal on the 50mgs! I never thought I would O on 50mgs when it took 150mgs to make me o at all when I conceived my daughter! :shock: :happydance: So I am excited and hopeful about the oing and if I dont get pg this month, I am even more hopeful for next month! :winkwink:


----------



## txhappy

Yay scooter! Glad things are getting better for you and DH!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Sounds promising, Katie. If you BD'd on the few days leading up to O, that should even be enough, but I'm so excited to hear that you're Oing on the meds.

Just had a Skype date w/ the OH from work. He usually calls on his lunch break, but every so often, he surprises me by pulling out the IPad and trying to steal a neighboring building's WiFi. Silly how much it makes me smile to see his face in the middle of the day ;)


----------



## ScooterKat

txhappy said:


> Yay scooter! Glad things are getting better for you and DH!

Thanks! :thumbup:



AllMacsNow said:


> Sounds promising, Katie. If you BD'd on the few days leading up to O, that should even be enough, but I'm so excited to hear that you're Oing on the meds.
> 
> Just had a Skype date w/ the OH from work. He usually calls on his lunch break, but every so often, he surprises me by pulling out the IPad and trying to steal a neighboring building's WiFi. Silly how much it makes me smile to see his face in the middle of the day ;)

I am just gonna play it by ear every day! And see what happens, but I dont think I will test until I am late or as close as possible that I can hold out! :haha:

I am happy for you, Mac! I love surprises like that, :winkwink:


----------



## here_we_r

I"m so bored! I don't won't to work though..LOL


----------



## ScooterKat

Lol, here!!! U never answered my question, I dont think! What do you want me/us to call u on the thread?


----------



## here_we_r

ScooterKat said:


> Lol, here!!! U never answered my question, I dont think! What do you want me/us to call u on the thread?

You can call me here. Scared someone else I know that is ttc might find this board and tell my mom. I don't want her to know until I am..Cause then what can she say? LOL...She just finished saying that its not the right time to be having babies because the world is so bad.:wacko:


----------



## here_we_r

Hey...If you're just tired of using here..I guess i could come up with a codename.....


----------



## AllMacsNow

I totally understand you, Here... I'm terrified (for a number of reasons) that ppl will find out I'm on this board and ttc, so trying to keep it on the downlow.

Sorry your mom's such a pessimist about it all though. Just wait till she has that grandbaby in her arms :D

I think that sounds like a good plan, Katie. Playing it by ear is smart, but hard to do. I understand... I always think I'll hold out testing, but it's hard.


----------



## ScooterKat

here_we_r said:


> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> Lol, here!!! U never answered my question, I dont think! What do you want me/us to call u on the thread?
> 
> You can call me here. Scared someone else I know that is ttc might find this board and tell my mom. I don't want her to know until I am..Cause then what can she say? LOL...She just finished saying that its not the right time to be having babies because the world is so bad.:wacko:Click to expand...

I didnt know, I am sorry! I will call u here, if thats what u want! :winkwink:

Yeah, maybe we can come up with the "Mothers who dont want us to have children club!" :dohh:



here_we_r said:


> Hey...If you're just tired of using here..I guess i could come up with a codename.....

No biggie, I will use here!!! :winkwink:


----------



## ScooterKat

AllMacsNow said:


> I totally understand you, Here... I'm terrified (for a number of reasons) that ppl will find out I'm on this board and ttc, so trying to keep it on the downlow.
> 
> Sorry your mom's such a pessimist about it all though. Just wait till she has that grandbaby in her arms :D
> 
> I think that sounds like a good plan, Katie. Playing it by ear is smart, but hard to do. I understand... I always think I'll hold out testing, but it's hard.

Thanks Mac! I say that now, but now I am pretty sure that will change close to af being due, lol!!! :winkwink: :blush:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Ooh... super secret spy codenames... that's cool. Whatchu got, girl?:coolio:


----------



## ScooterKat

Hell yeah...Im all for SSCN!!! :)


----------



## AllMacsNow

ScooterKat said:


> Thanks Mac! I say that now, but now I am pretty sure that will change close to af being due, lol!!! :winkwink: :blush:

ROFL... I hear you ;)


----------



## ScooterKat

AllMacsNow said:


> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Mac! I say that now, but now I am pretty sure that will change close to af being due, lol!!! :winkwink: :blush:
> 
> ROFL... I hear you ;)Click to expand...

I just wont buy any until its at least 10dpo, so its not even an option(unless I find a really good deal! :winkwink: :haha: )


----------



## here_we_r

ScooterKat said:


> Hell yeah...Im all for SSCN!!! :)

Oh My...now that's funny! I get to laugh out loud...nobody in the office. SUPER SECRET CODE NAMES!!!! LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## here_we_r

oh...can you get ewcm anytime. REmember when I was getting it when I drank the juice. Or do you just get it when its time?


----------



## ScooterKat

here_we_r said:


> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> Hell yeah...Im all for SSCN!!! :)
> 
> Oh My...now that's funny! I get to laugh out loud...nobody in the office. SUPER SECRET CODE NAMES!!!! LOL LOL LOL LOL LOLClick to expand...

SSCN are awesome!!! :thumbup: :happydance: I would love something secret spyish and awesome!!! :flower:


----------



## ScooterKat

here_we_r said:


> oh...can you get ewcm anytime. REmember when I was getting it when I drank the juice. Or do you just get it when its time?

I know women with PCOS can have it anytime throughout the cycle...I am not sure about normal women, lol! As I am not normal, and I have PCOS, lmao! :haha:


----------



## AllMacsNow

I had some EWCM several days AFTER O last cycle. This cycle I've stopped checking, once I figured I was past O...

So homework: Pick out SSSCNs ;)

And YAY for nobody in the office, and laughing out loud!


----------



## here_we_r

I know right!!! We need some bad to bone screen names!!! We so need a board that's chat...LOL


----------



## ScooterKat

Yeppers, make my SSCN cool and mysterious...lol! ;)


----------



## ScooterKat

we soo need a real time chat...anybody know of one? besides yim?


----------



## AllMacsNow

here_we_r said:


> I know right!!! We need some bad to bone screen names!!! We so need a board that's chat...LOL

Lol, no kidding.

So what do you guys think your names should be?


----------



## AllMacsNow

HOLY COW, I haven't tried this yet, so no idea what it'll kick out, but I just googled "Super secret spy code names" and it came up with a name generator. I'm ROLLING.

GO, girls!

https://quizilla.teennick.com/quizz...ss-guys-want-to-have-a-girls-name-as-a-result

Edit: 

My name is Samantha Malone.

:rofl:


----------



## ScooterKat

I got:

Heidi Hooker (so sad) =(

No thanks!


----------



## ScooterKat

I found this one:

https://www.grupthink.com/topic/5133/What_is_your_super_secret_Spy_Name


I got:
Tootsie Chicken Hump... weird!


----------



## AllMacsNow

ScooterKat said:


> I got:
> 
> Heidi Hooker (so sad) =(
> 
> No thanks!

Um... yeah, not so much. :(


----------



## AllMacsNow

ScooterKat said:


> I found this one:
> 
> https://www.grupthink.com/topic/5133/What_is_your_super_secret_Spy_Name

Um... Doombah Chickenbrains?


----------



## txhappy

Haha you gals are all funny! I am not telling anyone in my family either (or his for that matter). I don't have much family anyway so that isn't hard. And we already talked about how his mom doesn't care for me and that feeling is mutual - so no love lost there. Even our friends don't know - most of them are childless and plan to stay that way. The few friends we have told have reacted poorly. 

It makes me wonder why we should be in "hiding" that we are TTC. It kinda p!sses me off actually. :-( I am glad I have this board for support. 

And I will start thinking of a SSSCN!


----------



## AllMacsNow

TX, people are crap, is what I've decided. I'm very thankful that our families are supportive, at least. Or will be, once they know, lol. OH's mom's been asking for a year, and my mom knows we want to... eventually ;)

And get crackin on a name ;)


----------



## ScooterKat

man thinking of a SSCN is harder then I thought, lol! :shrug:


----------



## here_we_r

Ladies...I'm Madison Kay


----------



## ScooterKat

here_we_r said:


> Ladies...I'm Madison Kay

Thats awesome... :thumbup:

Hello Madison! :hi:


----------



## here_we_r

My new name is........Crusty Feather boob!!!!!!!!!!! You have got to be kidding me...OmG!!! LOL LOL LOL LOL

I'm am cracking up right now!!!!


----------



## ScooterKat

here_we_r said:


> Ladies...I'm Madison Kay

That is one of my favorite girls name, my daughter was gonna be Madison Mary but she is Emily Alexis. :winkwink:..


----------



## here_we_r

Thanks Scooter...that was too funny...that link you posted.


----------



## ScooterKat

I guess I am the only one that wants a dangerous and mysterious name... I am a true weirdo, lol! :wacko:


----------



## here_we_r

ScooterKat said:


> I guess I am the only one that wants a dangerous and mysterious name... I am a true weirdo, lol! :wacko:

Scooter ....did you see my crusty boob one...


----------



## ScooterKat

Love it, Here!!! lol! :haha:


----------



## here_we_r

These are some good names I should be writing them down. Emily...I know a Madison, but its still a very pretty name


----------



## ScooterKat

Yep, she wasn't even named until after she was born...we couldnt decide, so I left it up to my ex! It was between Madison, Emily, and Kaitlyn(or some spelling of the name!)..


----------



## here_we_r

Look at my chart. If i would use the first temp I got when i got up the night before which was 98.0. I would have o on the 17 like i thought. Remember I took 2 temps. one from the first time and then a second


----------



## here_we_r

My first mind kept telling me to use the first one


----------



## ScooterKat

I think u o'ed on 6/28! just like me! 

have u tried a few different temps to see if it changes, I dont think it will...


----------



## ScooterKat

hey here, did u try putting the other temp in for that day to see what happens???


----------



## here_we_r

only on future days. Not using the first temp I got the other day. I was sitting here and I was like why not use a true temp that I documented and see what happens. Ok..I always get gassy the first day past O. and that would mean I o on the 28th. OH MY!!!


----------



## ScooterKat

ok, so u havent used the 1st temp, the one u took earlier in the morning for that day, to see what it did, if anything??


----------



## here_we_r

SCOOTER...are we O buddies...LOL


----------



## here_we_r

ScooterKat said:


> ok, so u havent used the 1st temp, the one u took earlier in the morning for that day, to see what it did, if anything??

Not until just then. It is what it should be. I just kept thinking that something is wrong. Always even looking back at ALL my other charts. I o the second day of a positive opk. Always. :duh: Why didn't I think to use my first temp I took for that day. :nope: I'm such an idiot!!


----------



## here_we_r

ok my loves..I'm headed home..I will chat when I get home. Thanks for helping me pass my day quicker...Lots of love my girllie girls


----------



## ScooterKat

I think u should use the temp that u got at ur normal time of day, since u slept 3+ hours...I just didnt know if using the other one would change anything...

Okie Dokie, I know I will be here, lol! :blush:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Good morning, super secret spy ladies ;)


----------



## here_we_r

Hi Macs...The sun is out and I'm home...woohoo!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Woohoo! That's awesome, ssscbuddy!

I'm home too, but once I get my butt in gear, I'll probably spend the day sorting through stuff that needs to go in the shed. :(


----------



## AllMacsNow

I see you got your crosshairs. YAY!


----------



## here_we_r

AllMacsNow said:


> I see you got your crosshairs. YAY!

I know Yea!!!! What I did was study my past 6 charts and saw my pattern. I checked the first temp that I was confused on on one day and I felt I should have used it but was doubtful. So I knew if my temp went up today that I was in there. I will never take two temps again. Too confusing. DH reminded me that I didn't sleep right away anyway because I was talking to him (waking him up because I couldn't sleep. Anyway...besides all that..I feel good about my chart. Now..my pattern matches up with my other charts. I was really starting to wonder what the heck was going on?...so enough of me worrying about temp this and temp that..I will only temp one time from now on. I"m excited though!!!! heeheehaahha

i do hate that chem extended my cycle to 30 days...but why complain...its not going to change anything!!!:thumbup:


----------



## AllMacsNow

here_we_r said:


> I know Yea!!!! What I did was study my past 6 charts and saw my pattern. I checked the first temp that I was confused on on one day and I felt I should have used it but was doubtful. So I knew if my temp went up today that I was in there. I will never take two temps again. Too confusing. DH reminded me that I didn't sleep right away anyway because I was talking to him (waking him up because I couldn't sleep. Anyway...besides all that..I feel good about my chart. Now..my pattern matches up with my other charts. I was really starting to wonder what the heck was going on?...so enough of me worrying about temp this and temp that..I will only temp one time from now on. I"m excited though!!!! heeheehaahha
> 
> i do hate that chem extended my cycle to 30 days...but why complain...its not going to change anything!!!:thumbup:


:thumbup: I had one night like that, because OH was having a really rough time... we 'fell asleep' on the living room floor... around 2... then I woke at 4:15, 5:45, 6:45, and usually temp at 7:15. Finally went to bed at 6:45, slept until after 9, but... I went back and forth and back and forth on that one and finally decided that at no point did I get enough sleep for the temp to be right. I don't even remember what time I took it... I thought about taking 2, but ended up deciding that one way or the other, it was inaccurate, and a weird enough situation that there was no way to know how to adjust it. I just disregarded that one all together.

If it had been O day, I'd have kicked myself, but I honestly didn't know how to fix it, so :shrug:

I figure MOST of the time, one temp's not going to matter so much, right? Trying to quit stressing about it. The weirdo days just tend to happen when I'm looking for something specific THAT day. lol

What did you do that extended your cycle?


----------



## txhappy

:flower: Morning everyone! :flower:


----------



## here_we_r

:thumbup: I had one night like that, because OH was having a really rough time... we 'fell asleep' on the living room floor... around 2... then I woke at 4:15, 5:45, 6:45, and usually temp at 7:15. Finally went to bed at 6:45, slept until after 9, but... I went back and forth and back and forth on that one and finally decided that at no point did I get enough sleep for the temp to be right. I don't even remember what time I took it... I thought about taking 2, but ended up deciding that one way or the other, it was inaccurate, and a weird enough situation that there was no way to know how to adjust it. I just disregarded that one all together.

If it had been O day, I'd have kicked myself, but I honestly didn't know how to fix it, so :shrug:

I figure MOST of the time, one temp's not going to matter so much, right? Trying to quit stressing about it. The weirdo days just tend to happen when I'm looking for something specific THAT day. lol

What did you do that extended your cycle?[/QUOTE]

Only thing that I can think of is the chemical pregnancy in May. That's when things changed. I hope it doesn't mess anything else up.


----------



## here_we_r

txhappy said:


> :flower: Morning everyone! :flower:

Good morning tx!!


----------



## Snip

Hi everyone,

Wow, you all were busy chatting away while I was sleeping last night!!
Had to catch up on a few pages..

So it look like O today...but think I'm out this month because of no :sex:
We had a busy day and could not even get a quicky sqeezed in today..sorry TMI.
Will still try to get DH to come have some "coffee" later on tonight if he's not to busy at work.


----------



## Popcorn

Hi everyone! Hope you are all well and have either been busy with BD or are looking forward to some! 

I'm officially in the TWW now, even though fertility friend has not confirmed OV yet. I had 2 positive OPK's and really hope we have caught the eggy!!! 

Good luck all!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Good morning, ladies ;)

Here - I hope that it all comes back to normal for you :(

Hiya TX :D

Snip! You're not out yet, lady... make that man come home, LOL

Hey Popcorn! We were just talking about you! I *thought* you'd be back around now, because I'd remembered you saying something about taking the pre-O time off. Welcome back to the 2ww :D


----------



## txhappy

Goodluck Popcorn! 

Happy Fourth of July (weekend) everyone! 

:icecream:


----------



## here_we_r

Awww...Do you guys have any big plans for the 4th!!??


----------



## txhappy

Just the typical fireworks! ((wishes there was a patriotic smiley))

What about you?


----------



## here_we_r

txhappy said:


> Just the typical fireworks! ((wishes there was a patriotic smiley))
> 
> What about you?

Its so dry here I'm afraid of fireworks. Probably bar-b-cue though!!!!


----------



## here_we_r

What r yall doing? everybody is quiet now...


----------



## AllMacsNow

Hiya Here!

Been running around all day. Finally settling down for a few while I wait for OH to come home... how about you?


----------



## here_we_r

We went and got ice cream..Double scoop french vanilla:thumbup: I came back and wanted to see what you ladies were up to and no one was chatting..:nope: I can't remember were we this slow last month on the boards at this time?:shrug:


----------



## chocbunni01

hi Ladies. my pelvic u/s was yesterday. they did a transabdominal and a transvaginal the results wont be in for some days, i was told if there was an issue i would be called :wacko: thats going to have my heart pounding if i see the docs number early next week... hope everyone had a safe and productive week and also have a fantastic weekend and Happy 4th!


----------



## ScooterKat

Hey Ladies...

I hope everybody has a wonderful weekend and a great 4t of July!!! :)

I am shock, very shocked, to report that I o'ed 9 days after taking the 50mgs of clomid!! :shock: :happydance: I am hoping and praying that with the 1 time we had sex, the day before o, that we caught the eggie... as that would mean I conceived in july like 1 of the psychics said I would, although she said I would conceive my july cycle, this is close enough for me...cheri said aug conception...so who knows?!

I am just like :shock: that I o'ed at all... But now I know that when I have those pains, I need o bd that day because I am o'ing that day...Which I never knew that before, so that is yet another plus for me, now I know I can o on 50mgs and when I have those certain pains, its o time...:happydance:

I am so happy right now about that! :happydance: So if we dont conceive next month, I know it will be easier now that I know what to look for :winkwink: I will probably still do the 100mgs of clomid next cycle, incase the egg I am dropping isnt a good one, ya know?! 

And I got my babysitting job back so that will bring me $100 a week in just Katie money! :happydance: So that will help out right now...

And if these back cramps would go away, I would be thankful...weird I dont think I normally get back cramps, especially on 1 side, my right side... I AM NOT GONNA SYMPTOM SPOT, lol! :wacko: :haha:

I am on cloud 9 right now!! :cloud9:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Hi girls. :D

Just settled down for the night... spent the last 6 hours, since OH got home, moving stuff around and into the shed and around some more. We're maybe a third of the way done. Ugh.

Here... I don't remember if the board was this slow this time last month. I was hanging out primarily in 2ww, I think, in a thread for people who were testing on Father's Day. Shortly after that, Katie started her "Going crazy" thread.

Bunni... fingers crossed that everything looks good for you. That can be really nerve-wracking, I'm sure. Last time I had to do a trans-vaginal, it wasn't about TTC, so it didn't seem nearly so important, you know? 

Katie... FANTASTIC news. I am so happy for you that the clomid seems to be working for you, and you've got a clearer idea of what to look for to know you're Oing. That's awesome. :D

I'm beat, gals. Night all, and if I don't 'see' you, have a great holiday weekend!


----------



## ScooterKat

Thanks sooo much Mac!!! 

Hey, 1/3 of the way done is better then not having any of it done...PMA! 1/3, then 2/3, then 3/4, then DONE!!! :)


----------



## SKAV

katie : So happpy for you sweets.let hope your happiness rounds up with a BFP

mac,bunni,here...glad to know you are keeping fine (macs - ,oving stuff sounds horribly tiring !! )

am yet to O so no special news from my side ..I'm making pizza !! hehe that's the only thing on my side :lol:


----------



## ScooterKat

Hey Ladies!

My chart took a huge jump...weird! :shrug: I guess its a waiting game for now, lol! :)

How are you ladies doing???


----------



## SKAV

ScooterKat said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> My chart took a huge jump...weird! :shrug: I guess its a waiting game for now, lol! :)
> 
> How are you ladies doing???

Lovely looking chart Katiegirl :happydance:


----------



## txhappy

Hi ladies!! Sorry Ive been MIA.. busy with the family! 

Katie - I am so excited for you!! ))

Scav - I'm sorry you haven't o'd yet, stay positive! 

Bunni - I hope you get a positive report from the doc 

Everyone keep enjoying your weekend! I'll check in soon


----------



## SKAV

Wish all the Americans a "Glorious fourth" . Hoping everyone is having a great time !!


----------



## Want2bMum

hello girls :hi::hi:

just got back from holidays...

still trying to keep up with the thread, so many pages to read :coffee:

i took clomid day 3-7 this time and i feel very positive, FF says I O on day14 :happydance:

i think I did on day17, either way, a success :happydance:

it has been a little awkward to :sex: in our parents house... like teenagers :blush:

how is everybody??? any big news???

glad to be back girls, missed our conversations a lot :flower:


----------



## SKAV

Want2bMum said:


> hello girls :hi::hi:
> 
> just got back from holidays...
> 
> still trying to keep up with the thread, so many pages to read :coffee:
> 
> i took clomid day 3-7 this time and i feel very positive, FF says I O on day14 :happydance:
> 
> i think I did on day17, either way, a success :happydance:
> 
> it has been a little awkward to :sex: in our parents house... like teenagers :blush:
> 
> how is everybody??? any big news???
> 
> glad to be back girls, missed our conversations a lot :flower:

hey girl :hugs:

glad to see you !!! and so very happy to hear the your positive of this cycle. Good for you that the vacation went well...what a confusion at your parents place hehe How did your thesis go??
I will be away from home during the O'ing days and I just don't know what the heck to do. We will be at our friend's place :dohh: we'll find out a way :winkwink:


----------



## Want2bMum

hi skav!!!

:sex: when somebody is around... it's a little uncomfortable... and our bed was making a lot of noise :dohh:

i handed in the first part... now trying to ultimate the remaining part...

i am sooooo still on holiday mood... too tired to do anything :nope:

from tomorrow back to writing... and counting the hours until test day... and crazy symptom spotting... :haha:

this time it has been a strange cycle, I had some very very strong O pain, I couldn't walk, but this was on the days after FF says I ovulated :shrug:

imagine to hide this to my family.. ended up telling them that the bed was uncomfortable... and then I had to convince them not to go and sleep with my sister...:dohh:

i had a lot of EWCM, even after O and still have some today... at 6DPO i am supposed to start cramping like every month but today I had nothing... seems like I don't have symptoms to spot.... :cry:

will see how it goes...

how about you? did you manage to find pre-seed in italy? how is the weather there? it must be so hot... in portugal there were 36 degrees celcius...


----------



## SKAV

Sorry want2bMum, I had to leave suddenly 'cos my son wanted me :hugs:

I know how it feels after a holiday, don't feel like doing anything..feel lazy to even get-up from bed! It must be hard for you to restart with the thesis eh..hmm poor thing:nope: Try to make up you mind and do it 

Haha...I hear the crick crock sound from your bed ..and also to the rhythm :haha: tell me if am being, naughty!! :rofl: Wonder what will happen during our stay at our friend's !! :shrug:

EWCM after O seems new to me, but I do have read somewhere that during implantation this happens..but unfortunately we have to wait for the TEST :thumbup: 

No sweets, I didn't get the preseed, I do have tons of EWCM and wanted to go without this cycle and if noting happens I might use it. We'll see how it goes..I am waiting for my egg to pop out :dohh: aaah such a long wait.. 
Climate these days is wonderful except a week back, was so warm and yep almost 35-36 dregrees and then suddenly a storm which I hadn't seen in my life!! Broke our wooden window shutter(which is outside the house) 

will catch u soon...till then :hugs:


----------



## Snip

So happy for all of you and will keep Fx that all will get their BFP soon

AFM....relaxed now that I know there's no way I would be pregnant or even testing this month. Just taking it easy...maybe my Gail prediction is indeed correct for an Aug conception...will have to wait and see. Now I'm patiently waiting for AF


----------



## here_we_r

HI Ladies...
Back to the Drawing board after a long break. Urggg...I'm so NOT into work. I hope you guys had a wonder break as well.


----------



## chocbunni01

hi ladies. im just up bright and early wasting hpt's :haha:


----------



## here_we_r

chocbunni01 said:


> hi ladies. im just up bright and early wasting hpt's :haha:

Hahhahaha...that's so funny!!!:haha: How many DPO are you?


----------



## chocbunni01

my best guess is 8-10 dpo... reason for that is i had crazy pains cd 9, and part of cd 10, and then the ewcm was noticeable cd 11


----------



## AllMacsNow

Good morning, beautiful ladies! 

I hope everyone is doing well, and had a wonderful weekend (4th, if you're in the States).

I wanted to stop in and say 'hi', because I was gone so much this weekend... busy busy, but won't be around much the next couple of days either... babysitting for 10 hours a day. I'll try to stop in though and say 'hi'. I miss you guys.

Sorry so many of you seem to be away while Oing! Hopefully it doesn't keep you from catching your eggies!


----------



## here_we_r

HI MACS!!! I had a great time off..4 days off. Can't beat it!! LOL
idk...I hope I caught my eggies..Not sure though..Trying to figure out when to test. Normally 11dpo would be my time to test. Of course that was when I had my regular 28 day cycle O on the 15th. Last month though I had a 30 day cycle and O on the 17th. So who knows..I guess somewhere between this sat and mon. What u think?


----------



## txhappy

chocbunni01 said:


> hi ladies. im just up bright and early wasting hpt's :haha:

ME TOO!!! Why do we this to ourselves?


----------



## txhappy

Morning everyone! 

Well, I don't know why I did it to myself, but at 8-9 dpo this morning I decided to POAS.. BFN of course.. I knew better. 

:wacko:


----------



## here_we_r

TX, Choc....I think when we were born its in-breaded in us to do it...LOL...I'm going to try to hold out until Sat or Sun...Maybe MOn...heeheeee


----------



## AllMacsNow

Hiya... brought the kiddos home for a little while, so I thought I'd stop in and say hi before I get to the chores I want to do around here this afternoon.




here_we_r said:


> HI MACS!!! I had a great time off..4 days off. Can't beat it!! LOL
> idk...I hope I caught my eggies..Not sure though..Trying to figure out when to test. Normally 11dpo would be my time to test. Of course that was when I had my regular 28 day cycle O on the 15th. Last month though I had a 30 day cycle and O on the 17th. So who knows..I guess somewhere between this sat and mon. What u think?

Sounds like a 13 day LP? Is that about right? I don't know about testing... I TRY to wait till the witch is late, because I don't have any cheapies yet. How early do your tests say they can pick up a positive? 

I am trying really hard not to get too excited about the dip in my chart this morning... keep telling myself that it could mean the witch is on the way. But all I want to do is fast-forward my day so I can go to bed and wake up and temp to see if it's going to go back up, you know?


----------



## here_we_r

Macs, I'm looking at your days and 18 days is like right around the corner..WOW!!! I can't wait to see some pics..(hopefully we'll get to see some...things on the downlow and all)..LOL

Yea its normally a 13 day LP. In the past I was always able to get my + on 11dpo. I'm going to try to hold out...but I got this IC's and so ... I don't know! The cheapies suppose to pick up 20. I don't know about the other ones. They came with my preseed.

I"m excited for you. With the wedding and all. What would take it over the top is your BFP. When is the witch due??


----------



## AllMacsNow

Here... 18 days, and time is FLYING! LOL

11dpo isn't too far off. I have my fxed for you! If you test, and I don't pop my head in here to the thread cuz I'm crazy busy, do me a favor and PM me when you get your :bfp:, ok? I try to at least stop by the site and check up on things, even if I'm not posting much, but if you send a message, for whatever reason, I'll get it and write back. :)

That goes for the rest of you. Not sure how much I'll be around the thread over the next few days, but hit me up with PMs ;)


----------



## chocbunni01

i hate i even bothered to send my friend a pic of the test. she says what does the line mean? im like :dohh: i said the very very light line to the left :haha: then she said nothing. i said yep, i knew not to ask her since some people it has to be dark as the control line. thats what these forums are for


----------



## here_we_r

Ok Macs...I will. Make sure you do the same! How long are you going to be gone on your honeymoon?

What Choc? Did you get a second line on your hpt? Post it and lets look. You know they don't understand...LOL LOL LOL LOL...Only the buddies...LOL


----------



## chocbunni01

cant send pics on my bb right now :dohh: the webcam pics suck :cry:


----------



## chocbunni01

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z385/chocbunni01/Picture0013.jpg
https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z385/chocbunni01/Picture0019.jpg

its weird because i can see the line far away and not close up to my face :shrug: funny thing im near sided :haha:


----------



## here_we_r

choc..you so funny:haha: I couldn't really tell. Did you say you around 11dpo? You know you would be able to see it very faint when we can't on here. Girlie..I'm asking you the big question!!!! DO YOU SEE A LINE???? (me using a karaoke microphone with echo):haha: If you see a line then there is a line..and I say all that to say...Congrats!!!:hugs: When will you test again?


----------



## chocbunni01

maybe 9-10 dpo... and let me say im basing it on how i felt those days and the o symptoms. me and opk's dont get along.. as far as the line its there but it isnt :wacko:


----------



## here_we_r

Hey..its still early. Doesn't mean its not. I normally get a + on 11dpo. Try it again with FMU. R u using IC?


----------



## chocbunni01

yep im using IC and tmi. i just went potty and the cm was snotty ewww.. so is that promising?..... i know not necessarily...:headspin:


----------



## here_we_r

i personally don't have eperience with having that before time. Just a bunch of creamy. But I have read on women who say they have gotten snotty before getting a bfp. What level does the IC that you are using read? 

I'm trying not to read much into anything. I had all these symptoms last month and nadda! I haven't had too much of anything yet this time. Just a little light cramping yesterday. Nothing Major! So...What else is going on with you? What symptoms?


----------



## chocbunni01

i think these IC's are 50 mIU/ml. instructions said limitations are hcg levels lower than 50.... i had some cramping the other day... my cm dried up like sticky and all the sudden today there was some not so pretty cm. i am sick with a cold(which is rare) so my bbts probably mean nothing and my headaches and pain in face have to do with sinus..


----------



## here_we_r

Sorry girlie, Had to go take care of a computer. 

Do you have a lot of them (IC)


----------



## chocbunni01

dont ask :blush: i did have 10 but now im down to 2 IC's...


----------



## here_we_r

Choc...hahahaheheheheheee

Girl..I'm sorry. I have to laugh. That sounds so like me!!! LOL..I've been good. I wanted to make sure mine work so I was right off the witch when I did one. To be sure no false since they were so cheap. I have 9 I think. Maybe.. Okay..I'm a lie. I think I have 8 I did another one when i first got it...LOL...Hey..I wanted to poas :blush: 

That's okay Choc ... What are you going to do? Wait til when? Girl..you don't want to have to go out and buy some from the store just yet.... LOL LOL I"m sorry girl..I"m just laughing.


----------



## chocbunni01

i just need to wait. im so antsy about the different symptoms this month vs the last. this is only my 2nd month ttc.. with only two hpt's left ekkk i probably TRY to wait until friday.. my cycles are all over the place... 24-30 days... i doubt there is a chance this cycle will be 30 days... i want to test around the 9th... if i go mad and use my two test tomorrow and thursday.. saturday i will go get 2 dollar store tests... if af doesnt show


----------



## here_we_r

Ok...Let's try this. Let's hold each other sane until Sat. Sat is the 9th. Can you do it?


----------



## chocbunni01

ok no more testing til saturday.. :wacko:


----------



## here_we_r

deal!:thumbup: Ok...so if you start feeling the urge let me know and I'll do the same. I know its easy when you have the test right there looking at you. I do too. But we need to be steadfast and wait. I got your back girlie:hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Can I get in on this action? Saturday. I have no cheapies, so I'd be using a FRER. That helps hold me out, but it'd be nice to have you girls at my back.


----------



## Snip

Woooohhoooo...some BFP's coming over the weekend!! :happydance:

I'll be sitting on the sideline cheering you all on :test:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Wish you were there with us, Snip, but yours is coming soon! :hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

Sure..the more the merrier:happydance: Ok..we are going to stay on each other to NOT do it until Sat. :thumbup: 

Snip...I wish you were with us too! That's okay though. we are going to be cheering for you!:hugs:


----------



## Snip

here_we_r said:


> Sure..the more the merrier:happydance: Ok..we are going to stay on each other to NOT do it until Sat. :thumbup:
> 
> Snip...I wish you were with us too! That's okay though. we are going to be cheering for you!:hugs:

Thnx hun,

Just looked at your chart and it's looking very good.....BFP in the making!!!


----------



## chocbunni01

Hi Snip where are you in your cycle


----------



## AllMacsNow

here_we_r said:


> Sure..the more the merrier:happydance: Ok..we are going to stay on each other to NOT do it until Sat. :thumbup:
> 
> Snip...I wish you were with us too! That's okay though. we are going to be cheering for you!:hugs:

:happydance:

Snip's right... looks like you Implant Dipped at 5dpo? Awesome. :D


----------



## Snip

chocbunni01 said:


> Hi Snip where are you in your cycle

Hi choc, between somewhere and nowhere!! :wacko:
Had an anovulantary cycle last month so no AF and then I think I maybe O'ed a few days ago...but missed the fertile window. So know I'm just waiting for AF to show so that we can get back into the game


----------



## Snip

AllMacsNow said:


> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> Sure..the more the merrier:happydance: Ok..we are going to stay on each other to NOT do it until Sat. :thumbup:
> 
> Snip...I wish you were with us too! That's okay though. we are going to be cheering for you!:hugs:
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Snip's right... looks like you Implant Dipped at 5dpo? Awesome. :DClick to expand...

No...I think that ID will be within the next few days and that chart is the going to be triphasic! that's my prediction...lol :happydance:


----------



## chocbunni01

Snip said:


> chocbunni01 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Snip where are you in your cycle
> 
> Hi choc, between somewhere and nowhere!! :wacko:
> Had an anovulantary cycle last month so no AF and then I think I maybe O'ed a few days ago...but missed the fertile window. So know I'm just waiting for AF to show so that we can get back into the gameClick to expand...

anovulantary cycle... all the [email protected] bd i do im going to feel like i have one of those... thats why i bought the bbt. but im sick and so my numbers probably mean absolutely nothing... ahhh ok im positive... :baby: dust to us all!! :baby:


----------



## here_we_r

You guys are making me want to do the cupid shuffle...LOL. I pray you guys are right!!! I want us all to be together. Snip..You are with the team. staying with you until bfp. Macs and Choc...Sat is showdown!


----------



## Snip

We're going away for the weekend...so I'll have to secretly sneak on here to get the updates. Nothing is going to keep me away from this thread!!!!


----------



## here_we_r

Has anyone heard from Scooter? I can't find a thread from the last couple of days.


----------



## chocbunni01

alight soooo what do we have going on til showdown? me, grocery shopping and bills tomorrow, i have a tooth gonna be yanked out my head thursday... kids tricked me into chuckie cheese today.. i mean literally... they told the neighbors we were going and so when 4 kids hopped in my car chanting chuckie cheese i had no choice.. going to deal with my lovely bf and him fighting with his childs mother... yay! i want to go play some tennis and volleyball.... but since i decided to gain back all the weight i lost, im a little sluggish:haha:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Awww, Snip, you are such a sweetie.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Haven't heard from Scooter... was wondering that earlier too. Wonder if she had big holiday weekend plans.

Bunni... that was a mean trick!

I'm babysitting and trying not to drown in wedding details, lol.


----------



## Snip

I went back to catch up on some posts that I missed....

Bunni....saw you tested!! I saved the images and tried to tweak it and can see a very faint pink line!! could def get some pink out of that line...bad the pics are a bit blury.


----------



## chocbunni01

Snip dont say that lol you gonna make me wake the neighborhood


----------



## here_we_r

all right my ladies..going to bed. Will look for you guys tomorrow.. Happy baby dreams!!!


----------



## Snip

here_we_r said:


> all right my ladies..going to bed. Will look for you guys tomorrow.. Happy baby dreams!!!

Lucky you!!! It's 5am here and I'm already working since 2am!!
Wish I could go back to bed :sleep:


----------



## Snip

chocbunni01 said:


> Snip dont say that lol you gonna make me wake the neighborhood

I really see a line...but vvvv faint on both pics.
I can't tweek but played around with the pic and can see it


----------



## chocbunni01

ahhh i just hope it isnt an evap. i held it far away and it was noticeable i was hoping it wasnt a shadow.... all the reading and obsessing.... and the snot lookin cm.. eeekkgugh... too bad i started the bbt on cd 15... my temps are higher then what they were.. but im sick with a cold of all things... shocked me entirely... i dont even say dpo since im not entirely sure. i thought the other day the witch was coming... im going to relax with the bf he is frisky tonight lol and says put that thing away(the laptop) tomorrow is cd 22 or should i say dpo 10... you ladies have a wonderful night and keep yourselves busy.. im attached now so dont go too far :hugs:


----------



## ScooterKat

hey ladies!

I am back...had no internet for a few days! 

whats going on with yall???

update me, please!


----------



## AllMacsNow

LOVE YOU ALL :hugs:


----------



## SKAV

Snip said:


> Woooohhoooo...some BFP's coming over the weekend!! :happydance:
> 
> I'll be sitting on the sideline cheering you all on :test:

mee too :happydance:


----------



## txhappy

Hi Ladies! You are all cracking me up as I am catching up on the thread! 

Scooter - Glad to see ya back! 

Umm.. I poas this morning again.. ((hangs head in shame)) 

I need you guys to hold me to waiting until Saturday too! Please! I can't help myself.


----------



## ScooterKat

Hey Ladies!

I am back, lol! I am on 8dpo,with weird arse temps, but that is probably because of no metformin! I am not reading much into it, lol! 

I wont be testing until I am at least 12dpo, so lol!

My chart is just weird, lol! Like me! :)


----------



## chocbunni01

hi Scooter what are your symptoms?


----------



## chocbunni01

hi ladies, called the doctor earlier today to find out the results of the pelvic u/s... they returned the call 20 minutes ago... Im clear nothing is wrong.... so why am i :cry: i just want to know what the eff that pain was... and then im like wow is the bf the issue.. im glad for my health.. Praise Jesus... but sadness still in my heart...


----------



## here_we_r

Choc why are you sad?? They said everything was good.:hug:


----------



## chocbunni01

because the pain was quite bad.... ovulation or not it was insane. my sister told me i could get a second opinion if i wanted. it adds to the mystery of why im not conceiving....


----------



## ScooterKat

Hello Ladies!

I am sitting here bored out of my mind....lol! 

Anybody else wondering about their crazy chart??? 

I picked up 3 answer tests today, so I will wait until I am at least 12dpo to test!! ;)

Whats up with everybody else???


----------



## Snip

:hi: scooter

You temps look good after O!
I dont have any tests and not planning on buying any...will wait for that :witch:


----------



## ScooterKat

My temps look crazy after o, in comparison to before, I think! I am not sure!

I am sorry about ur last cycle! :hugs:


----------



## Snip

maybe it's a sign that this is your month! it's different from the others!

I'm actually really positive about my next cycle....just need the :witch: to arrive so that we can start over again


----------



## Snip

Am I having a blond moment here or did our thread move???


----------



## chocbunni01

im confused as well since its not updating... i was going to start a new one.. matter of fact i am


----------



## Snip

I still get the emails to say someone posted....that's the only way I got the thread now


----------



## ScooterKat

Snip said:


> maybe it's a sign that this is your month! it's different from the others!
> 
> I'm actually really positive about my next cycle....just need the :witch: to arrive so that we can start over again

I hope she comes for u soon!!!

:shrug: who knows about my cycle...I am at her disposal! :nope: 



Snip said:


> Am I having a blond moment here or did our thread move???

Yep they moved it!! 



chocbunni01 said:


> im confused as well since its not updating... i was going to start a new one.. matter of fact i am

It is updating for me! :shrug:


----------



## chocbunni01

i put a new one sorry... i guess ignore it :shrug:.. its going to to be crazy for me to keep searching for the thread since currently its on page 2... but definately will do...


----------



## Snip

ScooterKat said:


> Snip said:
> 
> 
> maybe it's a sign that this is your month! it's different from the others!
> 
> I'm actually really positive about my next cycle....just need the :witch: to arrive so that we can start over again
> 
> I hope she comes for u soon!!!
> 
> :shrug: who knows about my cycle...I am at her disposal! :nope:Click to expand...

if I just had a normal anovulantary cycle I should get AF like usual this month....so that would make me cd23 today..another 5-7 days to wait. 

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Snip

chocbunni01 said:


> i put a new one sorry... i guess ignore it :shrug:.. its going to to be crazy for me to keep searching for the thread since currently its on page 2... but definately will do...

subscribe to this thread and just follow the email link...


----------



## Snip

I worked night shift and it's almost 8am...me and LB are going back to bed now because he woke up at 5am and wanted to be with mommy. will catch up on all the news later.


----------



## chocbunni01

hi ladies, its bright and early(for me). the tooth is going to get pulled today.. ugh.. i woke up to see its cd 1 for me. very interesting since its cd1/cd23... i think thats how i look at it or was yesterday cd 22 and i dont count today as cd 1/cd23? all the confusion... hope you ladies have a productive day and GL to those still in the 2ww!! :hugs:


----------



## Snip

Oh no Bunni...did the :witch: arrive??

:hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

Look at all these posts. Yesterday the last one I saw was Choc and I replied to it and nothing for the rest of the evening until this morning. Am I looking wrong?

Hi Snip, Scooter, Choc, Skav, TX, and everybody....Heehee...mindfart this morning. You guys ever have that. You know something but you can't remember...Ok..that was crazy sounding too. Oh well!!! :hi:


----------



## chocbunni01

Snip said:


> Oh no Bunni...did the :witch: arrive??
> 
> :hugs:

yep she did arrive i was very shocked. i took another test anyway :blush:.. i had pee pee in a cup and some some floaty you know what.. tmi sorry and thats how i knew. i still see a slight line and weirdly it does seem to have Very little pink in it, more then i saw the other day, but still very very faint. i think the dye likes to play with me :haha: here_we_r, the post was moved and i was like whoa, so when i found it i didnt know what that weird symbol meant and the views and replies and -. yet there were still replies from other ladies....


----------



## txhappy

Hi Ladies! 

Why the hec and where the hec did they move our post? I subscribed to email notifications, and I was getting them, but I don't anymore :wacko:

I wish we had chat!! Then we could real time talk and not wait for this thread to update!!


----------



## chocbunni01

we are now ttc buddies


----------



## txhappy

Oooohhh I get it now. That's odd. Why did they do that I wonder?


----------



## Snip

Maybe they did it because we are just a small group chatting away and no one else care to join us.... and then we are all in the TWW but did not move over to TWW section.

I really dont care as long as I have my TTC buddies here :hugs:


----------



## txhappy

Snip said:


> Maybe they did it because we are just a small group chatting away and no one else care to join us.... and then we are all in the TWW but did not move over to TWW section.
> 
> I really dont care as long as I have my TTC buddies here :hugs:



^^Exactly!^^


----------



## here_we_r

CHOC...NO! The witch came???? That Fartbutt!!!! (that's not what I wanted to say) Urggg!! That's okay though..On to the next month! Are you going to try anything different this time?


----------



## txhappy

Bunni!!! I didn't see that the stupid :witch: came! I am sorry!! :hug:

Positive thoughts for next cycle dear!!


----------



## ScooterKat

Hey Ladies! 

I am sorry the witch came today or at all for u, bunni! :hugs: 

Ladies, if u wouldnt mind, please look at my chart and let me know what u think... :wacko: I am sooo confused...I think it is because of not having the metformin... any help would be insightful and very helpful cause I am confused as all sin! 

:)


----------



## txhappy

Scooter - I am def not a chart expert, so I don't know what to say :-( What are you looking for? 

I want to help!


----------



## chocbunni01

i could really think of so many things to do differently this month. the list would be quite long! im starting to think its my lifestlye more then anything.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Hiya ladies.

Running my butt off around here the last few days, but thinking of you all the same. 

One of the boys I am babysitting was talking to his mom on the phone yesterday, and told her "We had a busy week today, Mom". That's how I feel. Weeks packed into all of our days right now, lol.

Sorry your :witch: came, Bunni :(

Katie, what do you take the metformin for? What difference do you think it's making not to have it now?


----------



## here_we_r

ScooterKat said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I am sorry the witch came today or at all for u, bunni! :hugs:
> 
> Ladies, if u wouldnt mind, please look at my chart and let me know what u think... :wacko: I am sooo confused...I think it is because of not having the metformin... any help would be insightful and very helpful cause I am confused as all sin!
> 
> :)

Hi Scooter!!
I just looked. What is normally your LP? Nevermind I just looked at your last month chart. Is it 12? It dropped a little today but so what? You are still above cover and that's all that matters. I say that and after looking at both our charts last month we both were and still nothing.:shrug: I think your chart still looks good. I bet because you were not doing as much as usual you will test positive. It happens all the time. :hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

chocbunni01 said:


> i could really think of so many things to do differently this month. the list would be quite long! im starting to think its my lifestlye more then anything.

What do you mean? Like Diet? One thing did I read that OH had sperm issues or was that somewhere else I read that. If so...have you tried preseed to help. It may not help but I tried this time. Actually It was awesome for not TTC cause we used it before O. Good stuff!!:happydance: Are you doing opk's, or charting? I tried Grapefruit juice this time. I did get EWCM but don't know if it did the trick. Ok..in a few days..I'm going to need this from you.:dohh:


----------



## chocbunni01

here_we_r said:


> chocbunni01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i could really think of so many things to do differently this month. the list would be quite long! im starting to think its my lifestlye more then anything.
> 
> What do you mean? Like Diet? One thing did I read that OH had sperm issues or was that somewhere else I read that. If so...have you tried preseed to help. It may not help but I tried this time. Actually It was awesome for not TTC cause we used it before O. Good stuff!!:happydance: Are you doing opk's, or charting? I tried Grapefruit juice this time. I did get EWCM but don't know if it did the trick. Ok..in a few days..I'm going to need this from you.:dohh:Click to expand...

its a list of things and yes diet is definately a part of it. i probably need to wtt anyway. i just have all these thoughts of just stop trying, make a few changes in my life and then go from there. i sometimes wonder about my bf since he is older, and his lifestyle isnt the best either. ahhh all these strikes against us...


----------



## here_we_r

chocbunni01 said:


> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chocbunni01 said:
> 
> 
> i could really think of so many things to do differently this month. the list would be quite long! im starting to think its my lifestlye more then anything.
> 
> What do you mean? Like Diet? One thing did I read that OH had sperm issues or was that somewhere else I read that. If so...have you tried preseed to help. It may not help but I tried this time. Actually It was awesome for not TTC cause we used it before O. Good stuff!!:happydance: Are you doing opk's, or charting? I tried Grapefruit juice this time. I did get EWCM but don't know if it did the trick. Ok..in a few days..I'm going to need this from you.:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> its a list of things and yes diet is definately a part of it. i probably need to wtt anyway. i just have all these thoughts of just stop trying, make a few changes in my life and then go from there. i sometimes wonder about my bf since he is older, and his lifestyle isnt the best either. ahhh all these strikes against us...Click to expand...

OH Choc! There are always things in our life that we can improve. Something someone told me one time. If you keep waiting for the perfect moment or perfect time you'll never accomplish anything. 

I know only you know your situation. Only you know what you need to do for your family. I do also know that disappointment is also "talking" right now. Believe me I know. If only I gave you the breakdown of my life ttc. Including the death of two babies. One born at 24 weeks living for 3 weeks and leaving me. Then one born at 34 weeks leaving me due to someone else's mistakes. The chem I had a few months ago. The baby that couldn't be found last year in Nov. It goes on and on. The disappointment will try to make your mind and mouth say one thing but your heart says something else. All I'm saying is...Think it through first before you decide anything. I want you to be happy. So..just think about it my love!!:hugs:


----------



## txhappy

here_we_r said:


> chocbunni01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chocbunni01 said:
> 
> 
> i could really think of so many things to do differently this month. the list would be quite long! im starting to think its my lifestlye more then anything.
> 
> What do you mean? Like Diet? One thing did I read that OH had sperm issues or was that somewhere else I read that. If so...have you tried preseed to help. It may not help but I tried this time. Actually It was awesome for not TTC cause we used it before O. Good stuff!!:happydance: Are you doing opk's, or charting? I tried Grapefruit juice this time. I did get EWCM but don't know if it did the trick. Ok..in a few days..I'm going to need this from you.:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> its a list of things and yes diet is definately a part of it. i probably need to wtt anyway. i just have all these thoughts of just stop trying, make a few changes in my life and then go from there. i sometimes wonder about my bf since he is older, and his lifestyle isnt the best either. ahhh all these strikes against us...Click to expand...
> 
> OH Choc! There are always things in our life that we can improve. Something someone told me one time. If you keep waiting for the perfect moment or perfect time you'll never accomplish anything.
> 
> I know only you know your situation. Only you know what you need to do for your family. I do also know that disappointment is also "talking" right now. Believe me I know. If only I gave you the breakdown of my life ttc. Including the death of two babies. One born at 24 weeks living for 3 weeks and leaving me. Then one born at 34 weeks leaving me due to someone else's mistakes. The chem I had a few months ago. The baby that couldn't be found last year in Nov. It goes on and on. The disappointment will try to make your mind and mouth say one thing but your heart says something else. All I'm saying is...Think it through first before you decide anything. I want you to be happy. So..just think about it my love!!:hugs:Click to expand...

:hug: Bunni! Follow your heart! :hug:


----------



## AllMacsNow

here_we_r said:


> Believe me I know. If only I gave you the breakdown of my life ttc. Including the death of two babies. One born at 24 weeks living for 3 weeks and leaving me. Then one born at 34 weeks leaving me due to someone else's mistakes. The chem I had a few months ago. The baby that couldn't be found last year in Nov. It goes on and on. The disappointment will try to make your mind and mouth say one thing but your heart says something else. All I'm saying is...Think it through first before you decide anything. I want you to be happy. So..just think about it my love!!:hugs:

:cry:

I. Am. So. Sorry. :(


----------



## here_we_r

awww.thanks Macs:cry:

Its been a hard road!! I have suffered and suffered and suffered. It still guts me sometimes. I could write a book.

How are you baby?


----------



## AllMacsNow

I am amazed by you. Your chart is looking kickin this month, though! ;) How long is your usual LP? Are you :test:ing? Or are you gonna be able to hold out for Sat?

I'm doing ok... just a crazy busy week, and not looking like it'll slow down until after the honeymoon. I'm gonna keep trying to check in, because you gals keep me grounded, but I'm sure it's about to get fewer and farther between. :wacko:

PS... if you ever want to write that book/spill out your whole story, you know where to find me, but I'm sure it's super hard. Just know I'm here for you!


----------



## chocbunni01

here_we_r said:


> chocbunni01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chocbunni01 said:
> 
> 
> i could really think of so many things to do differently this month. the list would be quite long! im starting to think its my lifestlye more then anything.
> 
> What do you mean? Like Diet? One thing did I read that OH had sperm issues or was that somewhere else I read that. If so...have you tried preseed to help. It may not help but I tried this time. Actually It was awesome for not TTC cause we used it before O. Good stuff!!:happydance: Are you doing opk's, or charting? I tried Grapefruit juice this time. I did get EWCM but don't know if it did the trick. Ok..in a few days..I'm going to need this from you.:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> its a list of things and yes diet is definately a part of it. i probably need to wtt anyway. i just have all these thoughts of just stop trying, make a few changes in my life and then go from there. i sometimes wonder about my bf since he is older, and his lifestyle isnt the best either. ahhh all these strikes against us...Click to expand...
> 
> OH Choc! There are always things in our life that we can improve. Something someone told me one time. If you keep waiting for the perfect moment or perfect time you'll never accomplish anything.
> 
> I know only you know your situation. Only you know what you need to do for your family. I do also know that disappointment is also "talking" right now. Believe me I know. If only I gave you the breakdown of my life ttc. Including the death of two babies. One born at 24 weeks living for 3 weeks and leaving me. Then one born at 34 weeks leaving me due to someone else's mistakes. The chem I had a few months ago. The baby that couldn't be found last year in Nov. It goes on and on. The disappointment will try to make your mind and mouth say one thing but your heart says something else. All I'm saying is...Think it through first before you decide anything. I want you to be happy. So..just think about it my love!!:hugs:Click to expand...

thank you for sharing that with me. i am sorry for those loses i couldnt imagine :hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

Thanks Mac. You are super awesome! I love you girl.:hugs: Are you almost done with the wedding details?

Choc :hugs:You are so welcome.


----------



## chocbunni01

alright ladies i have a question. has anyone used soy isoflavones? i said if the 2nd month didnt work, i would try soy the 3rd month.. im still going to call my doctor tomorrow and see what the nurse will say about me taking this, since i am on two medicatons taken regularly.


----------



## here_we_r

I've never used it. I've read boards with women using it though. What does it suppose to do? I may have to try it as well. I found this article. Its old but Its pretty interesting. It says that 75% women have gotten pregnant and the last she checked it had jumped up to 77%. Make sure you read the whole thing because it talks about when you should take it and how often cause of the side effects.

https://fertility-challenged.blogspot.com/2008/07/soy-isoflavones-natural-clomid.html


----------



## chocbunni01

here_we_r said:


> I've never used it. I've read boards with women using it though. What does it suppose to do? I may have to try it as well. I found this article. Its old but Its pretty interesting. It says that 75% women have gotten pregnant and the last she checked it had jumped up to 77%. Make sure you read the whole thing because it talks about when you should take it and how often cause of the side effects.
> 
> https://fertility-challenged.blogspot.com/2008/07/soy-isoflavones-natural-clomid.html

women use it for various reasons... it blocks estrogen receptors and has the body thinking estrogen producton is low, which cause the body to make more, then in turn matures the follicles, then causes a rise in fsh and lh. im using it because i dont think i ovulate. some women use it to ovulate sooner then they usually do and to shorten long cycles.. etc etc.. im still learning


----------



## ScooterKat

Hey ladies!

I have insulin resistant PCOS so that is why I was/am taking the metformin.

I am just looking to see what everybody thinks... Thanks!

I am still not sure about my LP, as last cycle it was 12, so I am kinda wondering what this cycle will bring, that is why I am not testing until I am at least 12dpo...lol! 

I hope that this cycle or ANY cycle will be the magical cycle! :)

Thanks Ladies! I will try and be on more tomorrow! 

Luvs all u ladies! :hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

Good morning/evening my friends. Its 7:05 here. Yea..early. I'm off today and still woke up like I had to go to work. What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## txhappy

ScooterKat said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I have insulin resistant PCOS so that is why I was/am taking the metformin.
> 
> I am just looking to see what everybody thinks... Thanks!
> 
> I am still not sure about my LP, as last cycle it was 12, so I am kinda wondering what this cycle will bring, that is why I am not testing until I am at least 12dpo...lol!
> 
> I hope that this cycle or ANY cycle will be the magical cycle! :)
> 
> Thanks Ladies! I will try and be on more tomorrow!
> 
> Luvs all u ladies! :hugs:

Your almost there Scooter! I hope this is the magical cycle for you!


----------



## txhappy

here_we_r said:


> Good morning/evening my friends. Its 7:05 here. Yea..early. I'm off today and still woke up like I had to go to work. What are your plans for the weekend?

Morning everyone! Happy Friday!!! :icecream:


----------



## here_we_r

Hey Tx..
Girl..Did you test??? I was looking at your chart. ROTFL! You know you suppose to wait..heeheeehee:nope:

Are you going to test today?


----------



## txhappy

here_we_r said:


> Hey Tx..
> Girl..Did you test??? I was looking at your chart. ROTFL! You know you suppose to wait..heeheeehee:nope:
> 
> Are you going to test today?

Yes!!! I know. I am awful at waiting! Hahahaha! I didn't test today though! I am going to test tomorrow morning, because I will be 12/13 dpo and I am going to an amusement park, so it would be good to know before hand. I am sure I am out for this cycle, it was my first real cycle trying, and I didn't get to BD as much as I wanted to. Sigh... I got to get me some patience!


----------



## here_we_r

That is so funny! Hey..You are going to have your bfp before you go. :happydance:

What is your LP normally? I'm getting more nervous. Normally I have a 12 day LP but last month I had a 14. Weird! What do you think? Think I should wait on testing tomorrow since it could be another 14.


----------



## txhappy

here_we_r said:


> That is so funny! Hey..You are going to have your bfp before you go. :happydance:
> 
> What is your LP normally? I'm getting more nervous. Normally I have a 12 day LP but last month I had a 14. Weird! What do you think? Think I should wait on testing tomorrow since it could be another 14.

I don't know what my normal LP is, cuz I just started charting and before when I was on the pill my periods were completely irregular, like once every six months! So I was happy to get AF right away and hoping that everything falls back into some regularity - or the best would be to fall pregnant right away and not see AF again for 9 months! Ha!! Wishful thinking I know! 

I would wait until at least 12 dpo to test (listen to me - pot have you met kettle??!!) 

Here is the HPT accuracy chart:
10 dpo : 35% 
11 dpo : 51% 
12 dpo : 62% 
13 dpo : 68% 
14 dpo : 74% 
15 dpo : 80% 
16 dpo : 88% 
17 dpo : 92% 
18 dpo : 99% 

So you can see - testing before 12 dpo there is a 50% chance you will get a BFN even if you are pregnant. 

WAITING SUCKS!!!


----------



## here_we_r

Yea..LOL. that is true. I've gotten my last positives at 11dpo. But...I think I'll wait an extra day..LOL...(well I'll try at least). I do have this internet cheapies though! So I may start out tomorrow and then one a day until the witch shows.

I need to copy this chart down!!


----------



## txhappy

Yep me too! I have a few IC's and one Answer Early left. I know I shouldn't get my hopes up, but I can't help but pray that this ONE THING in my life go right you know? Like you were talking about your losses yesterday, it makes me think - "ok Lord... Helllloooo Down Here!!!!" I just wish that things could be easier for people who truly deserve a break and some happiness! 

But I have faith!! It will happen when it's meant to happen! :kiss:


----------



## here_we_r

Oh TX...That is so true. If only we could say We want and we get.:hugs:

But like you said Faith is what we have to have.


----------



## ScooterKat

Hello Ladies! :hi:

I am even more confused by this day's temp! :shrug: :wacko: 

Anybody wanna take a guess??? I am only 10dpo, and no spotting so far, so I dont know if its the witch coming or what??? I am more :wacko: now then before....

Help Ladies!

I am trying to go back to page 75ish and catch up...so forgive me if I missed anything huge!


----------



## txhappy

Scoot - :shrug: I don't know what to think :-( I hope the :witch: doesn't come!


----------



## ScooterKat

txhappy said:


> Scoot - :shrug: I don't know what to think :-( I hope the :witch: doesn't come!

I am kinda thinking, the witch is on her way! :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## txhappy

:cry::cry::cry:

Your not out till it shows! Fx'd!


----------



## here_we_r

Scooter,
The witch is not here so don't call her. Yea..ure temp dropped but you are still two days away. If the witch was coming would it drop this early? Don't call her. :nope:


----------



## ScooterKat

here_we_r said:


> Scooter,
> The witch is not here so don't call her. Yea..ure temp dropped but you are still two days away. If the witch was coming would it drop this early? Don't call her. :nope:

I dont think so, I mean my temp didnt drop at all last cycle and the other cycles I have recorded, it didnt take a dive until the day I got my af...so I am not sure what to think....I mean it looks like af should be here...so I am just preparing for it, but I have no spotting like I do before af....so I am even more :wacko: I am just gonna prepare for her to come and if she doesnt GREAT and if she does I am prepared! :shrug:


----------



## here_we_r

ScooterKat said:


> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> Scooter,
> The witch is not here so don't call her. Yea..ure temp dropped but you are still two days away. If the witch was coming would it drop this early? Don't call her. :nope:
> 
> I dont think so, I mean my temp didnt drop at all last cycle and the other cycles I have recorded, it didnt take a dive until the day I got my af...so I am not sure what to think....I mean it looks like af should be here...so I am just preparing for it, but I have no spotting like I do before af....so I am even more :wacko: I am just gonna prepare for her to come and if she doesnt GREAT and if she does I am prepared! :shrug:Click to expand...

Scooter this chart def looks different than the last one. And if you say this cycle is different from ALL the rest.:thumbup: I think you should look for a +!:kiss: You'll test when? Sunday or Monday?


----------



## here_we_r

Did you guys get a PM from fairydust? Wanting you to join a new forum?


----------



## ScooterKat

here_we_r said:


> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> Scooter,
> The witch is not here so don't call her. Yea..ure temp dropped but you are still two days away. If the witch was coming would it drop this early? Don't call her. :nope:
> 
> I dont think so, I mean my temp didnt drop at all last cycle and the other cycles I have recorded, it didnt take a dive until the day I got my af...so I am not sure what to think....I mean it looks like af should be here...so I am just preparing for it, but I have no spotting like I do before af....so I am even more :wacko: I am just gonna prepare for her to come and if she doesnt GREAT and if she does I am prepared! :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Scooter this chart def looks different than the last one. And if you say this cycle is different from ALL the rest.:thumbup: I think you should look for a +!:kiss: You'll test when? Sunday or Monday?Click to expand...

12dpo which would be Sunday or Monday or Tuesday! lol! 

I am thinking it looks different because of no metformin...but I am not sure! ...I am just in a state of constant confusion... :wacko:


----------



## ScooterKat

here_we_r said:


> Did you guys get a PM from fairydust? Wanting you to join a new forum?

Yeppers...weird!


----------



## here_we_r

ScooterKat said:


> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> Scooter,
> The witch is not here so don't call her. Yea..ure temp dropped but you are still two days away. If the witch was coming would it drop this early? Don't call her. :nope:
> 
> I dont think so, I mean my temp didnt drop at all last cycle and the other cycles I have recorded, it didnt take a dive until the day I got my af...so I am not sure what to think....I mean it looks like af should be here...so I am just preparing for it, but I have no spotting like I do before af....so I am even more :wacko: I am just gonna prepare for her to come and if she doesnt GREAT and if she does I am prepared! :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Scooter this chart def looks different than the last one. And if you say this cycle is different from ALL the rest.:thumbup: I think you should look for a +!:kiss: You'll test when? Sunday or Monday?Click to expand...
> 
> 12dpo which would be Sunday or Monday or Tuesday! lol!
> 
> I am thinking it looks different because of no metformin...but I am not sure! ...I am just in a state of constant confusion... :wacko:Click to expand...

I know girl. I'm thinking I should wait too! I"m getting scared:neutral: I think I might wait too since I don't know if this cycle will be my regular 28 day cycle or do what it did last month and be 30. The only thing keeps me sane is i have these IC. Wish I could have gotten the deal with at least 20 test:haha:


----------



## ScooterKat

here_we_r said:


> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> Scooter,
> The witch is not here so don't call her. Yea..ure temp dropped but you are still two days away. If the witch was coming would it drop this early? Don't call her. :nope:
> 
> I dont think so, I mean my temp didnt drop at all last cycle and the other cycles I have recorded, it didnt take a dive until the day I got my af...so I am not sure what to think....I mean it looks like af should be here...so I am just preparing for it, but I have no spotting like I do before af....so I am even more :wacko: I am just gonna prepare for her to come and if she doesnt GREAT and if she does I am prepared! :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Scooter this chart def looks different than the last one. And if you say this cycle is different from ALL the rest.:thumbup: I think you should look for a +!:kiss: You'll test when? Sunday or Monday?Click to expand...
> 
> 12dpo which would be Sunday or Monday or Tuesday! lol!
> 
> I am thinking it looks different because of no metformin...but I am not sure! ...I am just in a state of constant confusion... :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I know girl. I'm thinking I should wait too! I"m getting scared:neutral: I think I might wait too since I don't know if this cycle will be my regular 28 day cycle or do what it did last month and be 30. The only thing keeps me sane is i have these IC. Wish I could have gotten the deal with at least 20 test:haha:Click to expand...

You are lucky, I dont have any ICs only the Answer hpts! :wacko:

Maybe we can test together?! What day do you wanna test on?

:hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

What about Sunday?


----------



## ScooterKat

here_we_r said:


> What about Sunday?

Sunday would make u what dpo???


----------



## ScooterKat

OMGosh...why didnt I think of this sooner!!!

Chatzy...its a real time chat....I can sign up for one and invite everybody in....

what do you ladies think???


----------



## here_we_r

I say do it!!! YAY!

Sunday I'll be 12dpo


----------



## ScooterKat

.


----------



## ScooterKat

Hey ladies!

I made a private chat room!

here is the link:

https://www.chatzy.com/639500073528

msg me for the password! 

I did it so we wouldnt have to worry about anybody getting into our personal info and stuff we say! 

:hugs:


----------



## txhappy

ScooterKat said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I made a private chat room!
> 
> here is the link:
> 
> https://www.chatzy.com/639500073528
> 
> msg me for the password!
> 
> I did it so we wouldnt have to worry about anybody getting into our personal info and stuff we say!
> 
> :hugs:

YOU. SERIOUSLY. ROCK!!! :yipee::wohoo:


----------



## chocbunni01

ready to see some bfps this weekend or early next week!!


----------



## AllMacsNow

What in the world would possess me to test at 4:45 pm on only 11dpo, when I've got my usual typical pre-AF headache?

Duh. BFN. :cry: But I was so stupid to test in the middle of the day, so I don't even completely trust it. So I'm both heartbroken AND mistrusting at the same time. AND I totally wasted a FRER... $ down the fricking toilet. I need wondfos. Or some self restraint. Both would be nice.

Oh yeah, *I* know what made me do it. My cousin's wife just announced THEY'RE pregnant... and if the timing is what she says it is, she would have had to have conceived ON MY OVULATION DAY.:dohh:


----------



## ScooterKat

AllMacsNow said:


> What in the world would possess me to test at 4:45 pm on only 11dpo, when I've got my usual typical pre-AF headache?
> 
> Duh. BFN. :cry: But I was so stupid to test in the middle of the day, so I don't even completely trust it. So I'm both heartbroken AND mistrusting at the same time. AND I totally wasted a FRER... $ down the fricking toilet. I need wondfos. Or some self restraint. Both would be nice.
> 
> Oh yeah, *I* know what made me do it. My cousin's wife just announced THEY'RE pregnant... and if the timing is what she says it is, she would have had to have conceived ON MY OVULATION DAY.:dohh:

Awwww Mac, I am so sorry!! Big HUGE :hugs:

U arent out until she shows up! :hugs:


----------



## chocbunni01

AllMacsNow said:


> What in the world would possess me to test at 4:45 pm on only 11dpo, when I've got my usual typical pre-AF headache?
> 
> Duh. BFN. :cry: But I was so stupid to test in the middle of the day, so I don't even completely trust it. So I'm both heartbroken AND mistrusting at the same time. AND I totally wasted a FRER... $ down the fricking toilet. I need wondfos. Or some self restraint. Both would be nice.
> 
> Oh yeah, *I* know what made me do it. My cousin's wife just announced THEY'RE pregnant... and if the timing is what she says it is, she would have had to have conceived ON MY OVULATION DAY.:dohh:

awww :hugs: test again on sunday...


----------



## AllMacsNow

Thanks, Katie. I feel like an idiot. If the :witch: shows, I'm gonna get so drunk.


----------



## ScooterKat

AllMacsNow said:


> Thanks, Katie. I feel like an idiot. If the :witch: shows, I'm gonna get so drunk.

U and me both, sista!!! :haha: :winkwink:


----------



## AllMacsNow

chocbunni01 said:


> awww :hugs: test again on sunday...

Thanks, bunni... I will, if the witch hasn't shown.

My chart looks SO DIFFERENT this month, compared to last month. Don't most people have roughly the same pattern? I just let myself get caught up in it again, even after all the promises to myself that I wouldn't. :(


----------



## ScooterKat

AllMacsNow said:


> chocbunni01 said:
> 
> 
> awww :hugs: test again on sunday...
> 
> Thanks, bunni... I will, if the witch hasn't shown.
> 
> My chart looks SO DIFFERENT this month, compared to last month. Don't most people have roughly the same pattern? I just let myself get caught up in it again, even after all the promises to myself that I wouldn't. :(Click to expand...

U and I are in the same exact boat! :hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Let's hope that's a good sign for both of us, Katie. :hugs:


----------



## ScooterKat

AllMacsNow said:


> Let's hope that's a good sign for both of us, Katie. :hugs:

I hope so! :hugs: 

did u join our chatzy room???


----------



## AllMacsNow

No... PM me the password, and I'll go back and find the link. ;)


----------



## chocbunni01

i must not be invited :cry:


----------



## ScooterKat

chocbunni01 said:


> i must not be invited :cry:

U are invited, everybody is...u just have to pm me for the password! I dont want to pm somebody that doesnt want to be on there, ya know?! thats why I said whoever wanted to can pm me! :flower:


----------



## Want2bMum

hello girls!!!

hope everybody is fine... haven't been here for a while, just very very busy!!!

i didn't join the new group yet, I'll PM skooter right now :happydance:

how are you all doing???... don't even have the time to go through the thread and read all updates :wacko:

as for me, i am ok, a little confused.... I am 11DPO today, my chart has gone triphasic (well, according to FF) but I just got a BFN with FMU... i mean, surely it would have been + by now...


----------



## SKAV

hey everyone :hi:

i really thought u ladies had opened a thread and forgotten me :cry: but..here i found you guys in the 5th or 6th page and we are moved to the "TTC BUDDIES" :happydance: Funny right, that was our idea but unfortubately we had forgotten about it :dohh:

want2Bmum; hey :hugs: ur chart looks awesome!
scooter: i see a drop on ur temp(yday) wonder what the temp would be today...am waiting!!:coffee:
macs: only 2 weeks more :yipee:
here: ur chart looks good!! 
happy: hey hun :hi:
bunni : am so sorry :witch: arrived :nope: 
popcorn : where r u :shrug:
hi to everyone else IF i had left any :hugs:

Ok...I finally O'ed :happydance: on the 6th!! now its the waiting game like u girls but I have to wait a little longer which sucks :wacko: Now am 3DPO and let the waiting game start :paper:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Popcorn

SKAAAAAV! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi all!! I have not been around much have been very chilled out this cycle.

How is everyone??


----------



## SKAV

Popcorn said:


> SKAAAAAV! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hi all!! I have not been around much have been very chilled out this cycle.
> 
> How is everyone??

awe... so glad to hear from you :hugs: saw ur chart and looks good so far...but like ur say PMA PMA PMA :thumbup: i will be testing around the 19th or the 20th...so am waiting :coffee:


----------



## Popcorn

Loving the PMA!! :thumbup::flower:

I had a some problems with my thermometer this cycle. it broke so I had to get a new one. It messed up my pre-ov temps a bit so I bought some OPK's.

Seeing them positive was almost as exciting as a BFP :rofl:

Fertility Friend then did not recognize ov for me and I had to enter it manually according to my OPK. But I think I'm 9 or 10 dpo. 

Not testing until I'm late I think, as last month I tested and AF came one hour later :haha:

I will look at your chart now xx


----------



## SKAV

yeah u bet! u r so good at it (PMA!) :flower:

I know..last cycle I used the 5 OPKs i had and I was changing from one window to another to see whether I saw a line :dohh: how insane of me:haha:
Yes, its better wait a little longer, probably after the expected AF day..THAT'S IF WE COULD RESIST :winkwink:

tks for having a look at my chart,but there's nothing much yet..

:hugs:


----------



## txhappy

SKAV - I am happy you O'd!!!! Yay!!! :happydance:

Popcorn - glad to see you back!!! 
:dust::dust:


----------



## Popcorn

:flower: Hi txhappy! How are you? xx

SKAV, definitely OV and it looks like you and OH are not letting that eggy get away this month :happydance::happydance:


----------



## txhappy

Ooooohhhh Eemmmmmmm Geeeeeeee Ladies!!!

I woke up at like 4 am, had to pee so bad, but I kept thinking... wait... wait.. go back to sleep! 

But I just could'nt, it was so uncomfortable! So I temp'd (98.2) and then I had to go to the loo... so of course I tested! While I was passing the three minutes I was looking on the Chatzy room but no one was there... I looked back at the test, and I had to look fifteen times and wipe the sleep from my eyes because.. :bfp:!!!!!

[IMG]https://i55.tinypic.com/1zznb0h.jpg[/IMG]

I am just in total SHOCK!!! I have this big goofy smile on my face that won't go away! I am SO BLESSED that this happened so soon for me, and I pray that everything goes well! 

I wanted to tell my DH in a "cute" way.. but we were supposed to go to an amusement park today, and I was really sleepy and in shock, so all I could manage to do was stumble in the bedroom and say "Babe, babe!.... I'm pregnant!!!"

Of course he jumped up and was so excited!! Then he was like "uh you can't ride the rides can you?".... DOH! NOOOO! Hahahahaha!

Wow.... I love all you ladies and can't wait to see your :bfp:'s too! I know they are coming for each and every one of you!!! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## SKAV

txhappy said:


> SKAV - I am happy you O'd!!!! Yay!!! :happydance:
> 
> Popcorn - glad to see you back!!!
> :dust::dust:

hey happy!! yes! me too...it was like "phew" finally!! now it all about the waiting game. :hugs:



Popcorn said:


> :flower: Hi txhappy! How are you? xx
> 
> SKAV, definitely OV and it looks like you and OH are not letting that eggy get away this month :happydance::happydance:

we did our part :blush: and we were away the last three days with my friends in Milan.Even though it was difficult, made a it a point to BD..anywhere and anytime :haha: :hugs:

Now, am off to prepare lunch girls..will catch up later.. hv a lovely day!:flower:


----------



## here_we_r

TX...shutup!!! See the difference a day makes...You got your BFP...YAY!!! congratulations...OMG...!!!!!


----------



## here_we_r

See...I told on you yesterday getting your BFN...now see what a day makes...heeheeee and now look.


----------



## Popcorn

txhappy said:


> Ooooohhhh Eemmmmmmm Geeeeeeee Ladies!!!
> 
> I woke up at like 4 am, had to pee so bad, but I kept thinking... wait... wait.. go back to sleep!
> 
> But I just could'nt, it was so uncomfortable! So I temp'd (98.2) and then I had to go to the loo... so of course I tested! While I was passing the three minutes I was looking on the Chatzy room but no one was there... I looked back at the test, and I had to look fifteen times and wipe the sleep from my eyes because.. :bfp:!!!!!
> 
> [IMG]https://i55.tinypic.com/1zznb0h.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I am just in total SHOCK!!! I have this big goofy smile on my face that won't go away! I am SO BLESSED that this happened so soon for me, and I pray that everything goes well!
> 
> I wanted to tell my DH in a "cute" way.. but we were supposed to go to an amusement park today, and I was really sleepy and in shock, so all I could manage to do was stumble in the bedroom and say "Babe, babe!.... I'm pregnant!!!"
> 
> Of course he jumped up and was so excited!! Then he was like "uh you can't ride the rides can you?".... DOH! NOOOO! Hahahahaha!
> 
> Wow.... I love all you ladies and can't wait to see your :bfp:'s too! I know they are coming for each and every one of you!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Oh my god!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp:

Those are some amazing lines!! Congrats!! Did you have any symptoms??

Oh you must be so excited!!! xxx


----------



## txhappy

I am so over the moon! 

I had some symptoms, but I tried not to let myself feed into them because I really and truly didn't expect to get KTFU so soon! 

Around 4-7 dpo I had some tightness, twinges in my sides, and some dizziness
For the past couple days I have had sore boobs, and last night some pretty intense cramping, so I really expected to see AF last night or this morning. 

I am still worried about the chance of a chemical pregnancy, and hoping and praying that I don't experience that let down! I don't think I can handle that. 

I am just in shock, and awwww..


----------



## SKAV

tx !!!! OMG !! OMG!! Oh my God !!! :wohoo: :wohoo: 

*CONGRATS !!!*

how exciting :happydance: lovely lines girl...so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## chocbunni01

txhappy said:


> Ooooohhhh Eemmmmmmm Geeeeeeee Ladies!!!
> 
> I woke up at like 4 am, had to pee so bad, but I kept thinking... wait... wait.. go back to sleep!
> 
> But I just could'nt, it was so uncomfortable! So I temp'd (98.2) and then I had to go to the loo... so of course I tested! While I was passing the three minutes I was looking on the Chatzy room but no one was there... I looked back at the test, and I had to look fifteen times and wipe the sleep from my eyes because.. :bfp:!!!!!
> 
> [IMG]https://i55.tinypic.com/1zznb0h.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I am just in total SHOCK!!! I have this big goofy smile on my face that won't go away! I am SO BLESSED that this happened so soon for me, and I pray that everything goes well!
> 
> I wanted to tell my DH in a "cute" way.. but we were supposed to go to an amusement park today, and I was really sleepy and in shock, so all I could manage to do was stumble in the bedroom and say "Babe, babe!.... I'm pregnant!!!"
> 
> Of course he jumped up and was so excited!! Then he was like "uh you can't ride the rides can you?".... DOH! NOOOO! Hahahahaha!
> 
> Wow.... I love all you ladies and can't wait to see your :bfp:'s too! I know they are coming for each and every one of you!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


OMG im so Happy For You.... I feel the emotions filling up in me!! :haha::cry::wacko: told ya!! Ok im official insane but i told ya!! :hugs:


----------



## chocbunni01

Hi, Skav and Popcorn


----------



## SKAV

chocbunni01 said:


> Hi, Skav and Popcorn

hi bunni :hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Congrats, TX. I'm so happy for you!

Happy to see that you O'd, Skav.

And welcome back, Popcorn! I've missed you on your 'chill' cycle ;)

Wonder where Snip's been. :shrug:

Hope you're all having a wonderful day!


----------



## txhappy

Hey guys the chat isn't working from my phone and I'm still going to be at the amusement park all day - just not riding rides. Thanks for all the well wishes and keep each other busy today  I'll beback tonight! You aren't getting rid of me!!


----------



## Popcorn

Hi bunny! :flower:

Allmacs! nice to be back :flower: How are you doing? :flower: i'm still pretty chilled. think about 3 or 4 days till AF arrives. I'm pretty sure she will as I'm really bloated and that happens every month. I call it my practice bump :haha:

Congrats again txhappy!! xxx


----------



## ScooterKat

congrats tx! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Hey ladies! anybody wanna take a look at my chart and be as confused as I am?!!! :shrug:


----------



## Want2bMum

ScooterKat said:


> congrats tx! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Hey ladies! anybody wanna take a look at my chart and be as confused as I am?!!! :shrug:

it could be ID? it is possible because it's a 10DPO... :shrug:

i hope it's a BFP for you this month hun :hugs:


----------



## ScooterKat

Want2bMum said:


> ScooterKat said:
> 
> 
> congrats tx! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Hey ladies! anybody wanna take a look at my chart and be as confused as I am?!!! :shrug:
> 
> it could be ID? it is possible because it's a 10DPO... :shrug:
> 
> i hope it's a BFP for you this month hun :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks! 

I pmed u back! :winkwink:


----------



## ScooterKat

hey...do u have gail the psychic info???


----------



## Want2bMum

ScooterKat said:


> hey...do u have gail the psychic info???

Hi hun,

i saw your message, didn't log in yet though... but wasn't it supposed to be here in BB? is it another website? sorry... just a little confused and maybe not updated because i haven't been here for a couple of weeks...

anyway, here is the link for gail https://www.psychic123ukreadings.net/

if i don't get my BFP this month though, both my predictions will be wrong :wacko:

i am not going to TTC from next month as i will be too much under stress for my thesis for 2 or 3 months, so our baby plans will be on hold at least until the new year...

...maybe you want to wait a few more days to choose your psychic :winkwink:


----------



## ScooterKat

Nope...its a link to another site...a chatzy site and then u enter the pw and ur screenname and u start chatting!

I am confused on my chart! :wacko:


----------



## Want2bMum

ScooterKat said:


> Nope...its a link to another site...a chatzy site and then u enter the pw and ur screenname and u start chatting!
> 
> I am confused on my chart! :wacko:

i wouldn't worry too much hun...

i saw your previous chart and it really looks like BFP, but it wasn't... so maybe the fact that this month chart is so different is a good sign?? :shrug:

i think that more important is how you are feeling. any new symptom or lack of it? 

i am feeling AF cramps, i think the witch is on her way...


----------



## ScooterKat

want, who knows with my body, lol! :shrug: lol!

I am not breaking out like I always do a week or so before af comes, I am having the same pains that like go through from my back to front on my right side, like I always do...it is just weird. No spotting yet, like I do before AF comes, so we will have to see what the next few temps and days bring to tell for sure... whats weird about the pains are they only happen when I am sitting up like at a computer, not when I am walking or doing anything else, that was kinda like last cycle...and my cervix is soft, high, and closed and I woke up with a HUGE headache and I have almost no cm(I always have too much creamy cm) weird...but I am not reading too much into it as I ave some symptoms that AF is coming and some new ones, so we shall see....

I hope it isnt AF cramps and it is just implantation cramps! ;)

you should join us in the chatzy room, sometime! :)

:hugs:


----------



## chocbunni01

ScooterKat said:


> want, who knows with my body, lol! :shrug: lol!
> 
> I am not breaking out like I always do a week or so before af comes, I am having the same pains that like go through from my back to front on my right side, like I always do...it is just weird. No spotting yet, like I do before AF comes, so we will have to see what the next few temps and days bring to tell for sure... whats weird about the pains are they only happen when I am sitting up like at a computer, not when I am walking or doing anything else, that was kinda like last cycle...and my cervix is soft, high, and closed and I woke up with a HUGE headache and I have almost no cm(I always have too much creamy cm) weird...but I am not reading too much into it as I ave some symptoms that AF is coming and some new ones, so we shall see....
> 
> I hope it isnt AF cramps and it is just implantation cramps! ;)
> 
> you should join us in the chatzy room, sometime! :)
> 
> :hugs:

FX!!!! For a BFP!!


----------



## SKAV

hi everyone :hi:

fussy nose this morning..came in to check whether anyone had tested..GL to everyone who will be testing :flower:

catch u later ladies...hv a lovely day:flower:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Hey guys, please pray for my grandma... they found a tumor on her brain yesterday, she'll have surgery to remove it this afternoon, and then they'll do a biopsy to find out what they're dealing with.

Thank you.


----------



## here_we_r

AllMacsNow said:


> Hey guys, please pray for my grandma... they found a tumor on her brain yesterday, she'll have surgery to remove it this afternoon, and then they'll do a biopsy to find out what they're dealing with.
> 
> Thank you.

Mac. Of course! You guys be strong:hugs: I pray she will do well and she comes home and be strong as ever!:hugs: Please let us know how she does.


----------



## chocbunni01

AllMacsNow said:


> Hey guys, please pray for my grandma... they found a tumor on her brain yesterday, she'll have surgery to remove it this afternoon, and then they'll do a biopsy to find out what they're dealing with.
> 
> Thank you.

Will Do


----------



## ScooterKat

AllMacsNow said:


> Hey guys, please pray for my grandma... they found a tumor on her brain yesterday, she'll have surgery to remove it this afternoon, and then they'll do a biopsy to find out what they're dealing with.
> 
> Thank you.

Absolutely will be praying and sending positive thoughts to her! Please keep us updated!! :hugs:


----------



## ScooterKat

Well, my temp went back up...but now I am spotting pinkish/red, so I think she is here! :nope: :growlmad: :cry:


----------



## here_we_r

Scooter is your pinkish red spotting different from normal?


----------



## ScooterKat

here_we_r said:


> Scooter is your pinkish red spotting different from normal?

Yeah, my spotting is usually brown! I am not camping or anything..weird! :wacko:

Did u test???


----------



## here_we_r

I sa my chart and got scared. I've been cramping a little today anyway. I guess I have to see what tomorrow brings. What about you?


----------



## ttc11786

SKAV said:


> hi everyone :hi:
> 
> fussy nose this morning..came in to check whether anyone had tested..GL to everyone who will be testing :flower:
> 
> catch u later ladies...hv a lovely day:flower:

hey skav! i searched for you and wanted to see how you're doing?? hope we get our BFP's this month!!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Hey girls. Thanks to you all.

My grandmother is in surgery now. They got started later than they wanted to... roughly 4pm MST. They're thinking about 5 hours, so it's gonna be a long one here. 

The best anyone can tell us is that it's a pingpong ball sized tumor just under the surface of her brain above her right ear, which is impairing some motor functions. They're confident they can get it all, but who knows, right? I'm freaking.


----------



## txhappy

AllMacsNow said:


> Hey girls. Thanks to you all.
> 
> My grandmother is in surgery now. They got started later than they wanted to... roughly 4pm MST. They're thinking about 5 hours, so it's gonna be a long one here.
> 
> The best anyone can tell us is that it's a pingpong ball sized tumor just under the surface of her brain above her right ear, which is impairing some motor functions. They're confident they can get it all, but who knows, right? I'm freaking.


Praying for you Mac!!!!!! BIG HUGS!!!!


----------



## txhappy

here_we_r said:


> I sa my chart and got scared. I've been cramping a little today anyway. I guess I have to see what tomorrow brings. What about you?

Here - did you test??? Don't let your chart freak you out! I think yesterdays temp was unusually high for some reason, which means today really isn't a "nose dive".... :test:

Hugs!!!! :dust:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Thanks all... Grandma is out of surgery and doing well. The Dr said she did great and is awake and following commands! We are all very happy and relieved. 

In other weird news, my temp has fallen for 2 days straight, but now I'm 13 dpo... LP last month was 12 days and I spotted 10 and 11 dpo. What's up with that? Why would my LP get longer on its own?


----------



## here_we_r

I'm so relieved and proud to hear that on your grandma! I knew she would do well.

Why haven't you tested to see? Wasn't you going to test today?


----------



## AllMacsNow

here_we_r said:


> I'm so relieved and proud to hear that on your grandma! I knew she would do well.
> 
> Why haven't you tested to see? Wasn't you going to test today?

Thanks, Here.

I couldn't bring myself to do it, with temp dips 2 days in a row. Just keep waiting for AF to show up... plus, somehow I lost a day. Could have sworn I was 12 dpo, and she was due today. Then was stalking my ffpage (for the 265th time today), and noticed it said I was 13 dpo and got really excited, lol. If the :witch: doesn't show up overnight, I'll try to hold fmu tomorrow and go pick up a dollar store test.

Did you test?


----------



## here_we_r

Mac, Same here. I had a drop in temp this morning and I was too scared. Then I started thinking as well about my O day that it could be off a day. You know...all the excuses..LOL. FF said I shouldn't test anyway for 2 more days based on my last cycle of 30 days. I had cramps today as well. So I figure the witch is coming. So.."here we go again". :cry:


----------



## AllMacsNow

here_we_r said:


> Mac, Same here. I had a drop in temp this morning and I was too scared. Then I started thinking as well about my O day that it could be off a day. You know...all the excuses..LOL. FF said I shouldn't test anyway for 2 more days based on my last cycle of 30 days. I had cramps today as well. So I figure the witch is coming. So.."here we go again". :cry:

:( I'm sorry. Maybe it's a fluke, and you'll be up tomorrow. Do you have a test onhand, just in case?


----------



## here_we_r

AllMacsNow said:


> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> Mac, Same here. I had a drop in temp this morning and I was too scared. Then I started thinking as well about my O day that it could be off a day. You know...all the excuses..LOL. FF said I shouldn't test anyway for 2 more days based on my last cycle of 30 days. I had cramps today as well. So I figure the witch is coming. So.."here we go again". :cry:
> 
> :( I'm sorry. Maybe it's a fluke, and you'll be up tomorrow. Do you have a test onhand, just in case?Click to expand...

yea I do. Got some IC. Its just having the nerves to do it. Maybe I can hold on until FF says too if AF doesn't show up first.

I'm glad to see you hanging in there. I want to see a bfp in the morning...do you hear me. I'll be stalking your chart in the morning as well...LOL..heehee


----------



## AllMacsNow

here_we_r said:


> yea I do. Got some IC. Its just having the nerves to do it. Maybe I can hold on until FF says too if AF doesn't show up first.
> 
> I'm glad to see you hanging in there. I want to see a bfp in the morning...do you hear me. I'll be stalking your chart in the morning as well...LOL..heehee

You bet. I'll be stalking you too ;)


----------



## SKAV

AllMacsNow said:


> Thanks all... Grandma is out of surgery and doing well. The Dr said she did great and is awake and following commands! We are all very happy and relieved.
> 
> In other weird news, my temp has fallen for 2 days straight, but now I'm 13 dpo... LP last month was 12 days and I spotted 10 and 11 dpo. What's up with that? Why would my LP get longer on its own?

hi Macs, I just read your posts :cry: I am so happy that your Grandma is fine now.. hugs to you hun:hugs:


----------



## txhappy

Here - (and everyone else) - I just wanted to tell you that I have the Internet cheapie hot tests too - and I've taken 3 of them and used them with the same pee that have been testing positive with the answer hpts and digi hpts (2 of each) and the Internet cheapies still look negative to me!! So I don't think they are trustworthy especially early on. It went like this: 

12 dpo am- answer hpt +, ic -
12 dpo pm - digi +, ic -
14 dpo am (just because I'm nuts and I had one left) - digi +, ic -

So, please don't get discouraged if u don't get a + on the ic! 

Love ALL OF YOU!!! And I know your BFP is coming!!!


----------



## here_we_r

txhappy said:


> Here - (and everyone else) - I just wanted to tell you that I have the Internet cheapie hot tests too - and I've taken 3 of them and used them with the same pee that have been testing positive with the answer hpts and digi hpts (2 of each) and the Internet cheapies still look negative to me!! So I don't think they are trustworthy especially early on. It went like this:
> 
> 12 dpo am- answer hpt +, ic -
> 12 dpo pm - digi +, ic -
> 14 dpo am (just because I'm nuts and I had one left) - digi +, ic -
> 
> So, please don't get discouraged if u don't get a + on the ic!
> 
> Love ALL OF YOU!!! And I know your BFP is coming!!!

Thnanks TX. I really appreciate that. I took an IC this morning since my temp was up and it was a neg. Whewww...that makes me feel better. Thanks again baby!


----------



## AllMacsNow

txhappy said:


> Here - (and everyone else) - I just wanted to tell you that I have the Internet cheapie hot tests too - and I've taken 3 of them and used them with the same pee that have been testing positive with the answer hpts and digi hpts (2 of each) and the Internet cheapies still look negative to me!! So I don't think they are trustworthy especially early on. It went like this:
> 
> 12 dpo am- answer hpt +, ic -
> 12 dpo pm - digi +, ic -
> 14 dpo am (just because I'm nuts and I had one left) - digi +, ic -
> 
> So, please don't get discouraged if u don't get a + on the ic!
> 
> Love ALL OF YOU!!! And I know your BFP is coming!!!

Thanks, tx. That's kind of weird. Now I'm not so sure about buying some of the ICs... I thought I'd pick some up for next month. :(



here_we_r said:


> Thnanks TX. I really appreciate that. I took an IC this morning since my temp was up and it was a neg. Whewww...that makes me feel better. Thanks again baby!

Told you your temp would go up... go get a better test ;)

Me, not so much. Temp is still low, and now I'm spotting, so  on it all.


----------



## here_we_r

When is AF due? Tomorrow? Do you always spot?


----------



## here_we_r

I don't understand. I'm sorry Mac. What are we doing wrong? This use to be so easy.


----------



## Snip

Hi everyone :hi:

Tx - Congrats!!! H&H 9 months!!! :happydance:

Mac....so sorry to see you're spotting...but not giving up till it's full force :witch:

Here - still have hope with the high temps!! Fx for a BFP

AFM...had a great weekend!! 
Have no idea what up with my cycle or hormones...
The last 2 days I get this cramping in my lower abdomen..but know I could not be pregnant. Dont know if I O'ed and if I did when it happened. We DTD about one a week so not really thinking there's a chance.
Ordered some hpt's and opk's online...and will patiently wait for the :witch: to come

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Want2bMum

hi girsl,

my BBT dropped dramatically today which means that AF is on her way...

we decided not to carry on TTC as this is causing me unwanted stress, we'll be back on the game in the beginning of 2012... by then I want all of you girls with a beautiful bump!!!!

i wish you all the best of luck!!!!

xxx


----------



## AllMacsNow

here_we_r said:


> When is AF due? Tomorrow? Do you always spot?

She was due on Sat, the witch. And yeah, I usually spot brown for up to 2 days before she shows. Which means I expected to be spotting by Thursday. I don't understand my LP, you know? I *thought* this was at least the 1 part I could count on to understand.



here_we_r said:


> I don't understand. I'm sorry Mac. What are we doing wrong? This use to be so easy.

I don't know sweetie. And tell me about it. Long story REALLY short, I conceived DS my *first time ever :sex:*, while on the pill. Think about everything that had to line up exactly right for THAT to happen. So I kind of figured that once I was trying properly, it would just be a piece of cake. Shock, surprise, not so much.



Snip said:


> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> Mac....so sorry to see you're spotting...but not giving up till it's full force :witch:
> 
> Here - still have hope with the high temps!! Fx for a BFP
> 
> AFM...had a great weekend!!
> Have no idea what up with my cycle or hormones...
> The last 2 days I get this cramping in my lower abdomen..but know I could not be pregnant. Dont know if I O'ed and if I did when it happened. We DTD about one a week so not really thinking there's a chance.
> Ordered some hpt's and opk's online...and will patiently wait for the :witch: to come
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

:hi: Snip! It's so good to see you! 

(I have my fingers crossed for Here too ;) )

I'm giving up for the cycle, between the extreme temp drop and spotting... eh. High hopes for next cycle... I *should* O in the middle of our honeymoon ;)

You don't trust ff thinking that you Od on cd17? Why not? 

I so have my FXed that you'll get this all figured out and get your sticky bean quickly.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Want2bMum said:


> hi girsl,
> 
> my BBT dropped dramatically today which means that AF is on her way...
> 
> we decided not to carry on TTC as this is causing me unwanted stress, we'll be back on the game in the beginning of 2012... by then I want all of you girls with a beautiful bump!!!!
> 
> i wish you all the best of luck!!!!
> 
> xxx

I'm so sorry, Want2b. 

How are you feeling about it? I know you've got SO much going on. I just want for you to have your beautiful :baby: too.

Best of luck, and don't be a stranger! :hugs:


----------



## Want2bMum

hi macs,

i am not happy about it, but i think that i break is the best think right now... hubby will have to hide bbt thermometer, clomid and folic acid in a place i am not able to find or i'll give in and then get stressed again... it's like a vicious cycle...

i'll be still lurking in bb but will b very busy with my thesis...

i hope i'll find all of you still in bb when i'll b back, better if in pregnancy forum rather than ttc...

xxx


----------



## Snip

Snip said:


> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> Mac....so sorry to see you're spotting...but not giving up till it's full force :witch:
> 
> Here - still have hope with the high temps!! Fx for a BFP
> 
> AFM...had a great weekend!!
> Have no idea what up with my cycle or hormones...
> The last 2 days I get this cramping in my lower abdomen..but know I could not be pregnant. Dont know if I O'ed and if I did when it happened. We DTD about one a week so not really thinking there's a chance.
> Ordered some hpt's and opk's online...and will patiently wait for the :witch: to come
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

:hi: Snip! It's so good to see you! 

(I have my fingers crossed for Here too ;) )

I'm giving up for the cycle, between the extreme temp drop and spotting... eh. High hopes for next cycle... I *should* O in the middle of our honeymoon ;)

You don't trust ff thinking that you Od on cd17? Why not? 

I so have my FXed that you'll get this all figured out and get your sticky bean quickly.[/QUOTE]

Remember that I did not get AF...I only put it there when I was supposed to get AF so that FF can recognize it as a new cycle. Even If I did O on cd17...we did not :sex: before or close to that date.
So there's noooo way it would happen this cycle...just wish the :witch: would come so that I could get back in the game


RE: spotting and temp dip...could be implantation...especially when it's not due for AF yet.....


----------



## Snip

oooh this quote thing does not always work like it should when I try it!! damn :haha:


----------



## chocbunni01

hi ladies hope everyone is staying positive and have a wonderful day. afm i get worse as the days progress. the dentist did a number on me saturday and so im suffering from a chest cold, and an aching jaw with some strong drugs that has me tired and sleepy most of the day. :hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

HI Mac


----------



## here_we_r

Thanks Snip. Its so good to hear from you. Thanks for the encouragement. I'm just all over the place. I'm just looking for Af tomorrow.


----------



## here_we_r

OK..I go to see my GC on Thursday. I'm going to talk to her about alternatives. I don't know what else to do. Well right now..all I can do is wait on the stupid :witch: AF is due tomorrow. Although my chart looks fairly decent after tx said that about the IC I went to Walmart and bought first response. :BFN: Being that AF is suppose to start tomorrow surely the results would be correct. Ok.....(that's all i can say) :cry:


----------



## AllMacsNow

:cry: Here. I'm sorry. I'm feelin the same way. O U T. And depressed.

I'm glad you have a GC you think will listen, but so sorry you feel you have to go that route :( I hope you get some answers soon.

I said this last month, but I'll say it again. I think it's ridiculously unfair that the time we find out we're not pregnant would be the same time that we're most mentally/emotionally vulnerable because of the hormones. :(


----------



## here_we_r

AllMacsNow said:


> :cry: Here. I'm sorry. I'm feelin the same way. O U T. And depressed.
> 
> I'm glad you have a GC you think will listen, but so sorry you feel you have to go that route :( I hope you get some answers soon.
> 
> I said this last month, but I'll say it again. I think it's ridiculously unfair that the time we find out we're not pregnant would be the same time that we're most mentally/emotionally vulnerable because of the hormones. :(

That is so true:cry: Its just so draining. We wait all these weeks to only SEE if we caught the eggie. Its just so draining and devastating. You feel like you do everything for nothing. My GC is pretty cool. I don't know what she'll tell me. I actually called my insurance because I was going to go to an RE just all willy nilly..LOL:blush: They said I would have to referred. (Well of course, didn't hurt to try my luck) They said they would pay some things 80% which is pretty good I guess and anything major would depend on the procedure...blah blah blah. I don't feel like i need anything for O. Since I'm doing that. I truly don't believe its DH. But for some reason something is wrong. I know this afternoon...I'm getting a drink! :haha: I know I know AF hasn't shown but she will. After that :bfn: i got today she should come on time. I'm tired of reading on 2WW how people didn't get there :bfp: until 15,16,17,18 dpo. I'm like Wow! and I will not get my hopes up reading that crap because it doesn't apply to me. :cry: I'm sorry Mac! :cry: I'm just having a pity party. It just use to be so easy to get preggo and now its so hard..Uhhhhhh :nope: Ok..I'll stop now. How is your spotting going? Is about the same or has it stopped? Because if its stopped...You should probably test. I want you to come back with a :bfp: like TX did. I'm so on cloud:cloud9: for her. She is so cute! I haven't heard or seen anything out of Scooter. I hope the :witch: stayed away from her. I hope and pray you guys are only spotting from the eggie digging in and holding on. 

Ok..is this a book or what?:dohh:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Snip said:


> Remember that I did not get AF...I only put it there when I was supposed to get AF so that FF can recognize it as a new cycle. Even If I did O on cd17...we did not :sex: before or close to that date.
> So there's noooo way it would happen this cycle...just wish the :witch: would come so that I could get back in the game
> 
> 
> RE: spotting and temp dip...could be implantation...especially when it's not due for AF yet.....

I remember... just didn't know any other way to say where it looks like ff thinks you ovulated... I sure hope you get this figured out soon... and sorry that if you DID ovulate around there that you didn't have any chance to BD around that time :(

I am hoping and praying for your :witch: to show, so you can get this show back on the road!

I *thought* I'd had an implant dip a few days back... now temp's steadily fallen for 3 days, and AF was technically due on Sat., so I just think she's being an uber-witch, and will be here in full force sometime in the next day or 2.


----------



## AllMacsNow

chocbunni01 said:


> hi ladies hope everyone is staying positive and have a wonderful day. afm i get worse as the days progress. the dentist did a number on me saturday and so im suffering from a chest cold, and an aching jaw with some strong drugs that has me tired and sleepy most of the day. :hugs:

So sorry you're feeling so under the weather right now :(

Get some major rest, sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

here_we_r said:


> That is so true:cry: Its just so draining. We wait all these weeks to only SEE if we caught the eggie. Its just so draining and devastating. You feel like you do everything for nothing. My GC is pretty cool. I don't know what she'll tell me. I actually called my insurance because I was going to go to an RE just all willy nilly..LOL:blush: They said I would have to referred. (Well of course, didn't hurt to try my luck) They said they would pay some things 80% which is pretty good I guess and anything major would depend on the procedure...blah blah blah. I don't feel like i need anything for O. Since I'm doing that. I truly don't believe its DH. But for some reason something is wrong. I know this afternoon...I'm getting a drink! :haha: I know I know AF hasn't shown but she will. After that :bfn: i got today she should come on time. I'm tired of reading on 2WW how people didn't get there :bfp: until 15,16,17,18 dpo. I'm like Wow! and I will not get my hopes up reading that crap because it doesn't apply to me. :cry: I'm sorry Mac! :cry: I'm just having a pity party. It just use to be so easy to get preggo and now its so hard..Uhhhhhh :nope: Ok..I'll stop now. How is your spotting going? Is about the same or has it stopped? Because if its stopped...You should probably test. I want you to come back with a :bfp: like TX did. I'm so on cloud:cloud9: for her. She is so cute! I haven't heard or seen anything out of Scooter. I hope the :witch: stayed away from her. I hope and pray you guys are only spotting from the eggie digging in and holding on.
> 
> Ok..is this a book or what?:dohh:

Hopefully you can get a referral, and some answers quickly, sweetie. My OH is worried that something is wrong with one or both of us... but (is this terrible?) I don't even have health insurance at the moment, so I can't get checked up on until after the wedding and the waiting period to get on his insurance (I think it's a month). We're waiting for an appt for him w/ his urologist... he sees him for other stuff, but we've got some TTC questions for him, this time around.

I'm all about the pity party, sweetie. Wish we could do it in person. Ice cream and drinks all around, I think.

Keep the faith, because you're right, you're *not* out until the :witch: shows... and she's not here yet. And some people DO take longer to get their :bfp: s... 

Not me... the spotting has slowed... it was so minor... but this is how the :witch: plays with me every month. Honest to goodness, she plays around and I spot brown for 2 days before we're in full force. I have read up on it, and think it's probably a bad sign... everything says you should talk to someone about *any* midcycle spotting... I just didn't realize it wasn't the way it works for everyone until I started TTC and reading up on it all. :( I'll be back in here fully flowing in a day or 2


----------



## SKAV

hey Snip,macs,here,bunni,tc,scooter,want2Bmum & popcorn :hi: :hugs:

Gosh, its so hard to keep up with you girls ... so annoying to hear some got their AF and some spotting(hoping its IB) 

Am here 6dpo, and have been getting mild cramps the past 2/3 days :shrug: mostly on my right side(lower abdomen) only way to know is after a week i guess.. 

ok ladies, catch u all later... luv u all :hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

HI Skav! Girlie you're getting there! I so pray you get your +! So far we only have TX that I know of. Only 5 days left huh? That always feel like an eternity!

Well my AF is suppose to start today. So far when I wiped this morning I had a small spec of pink in some ewcm. Tried to dtd with DH to just start it and get it over with but nothing yet. So I guess she is waiting to piss me off today at work. Just for the Heck of it took another IC this morning and got a -. So she needs to come on and let me start over!


----------



## Popcorn

Hi Girls, a little update from me. I think I'm 13dpo but as my thermometer broke in the middle of my cycle not sure. Had positive OPK's on CD16 and CD17 so think that AF should have been here today or is coming tomorrow. 

I was expecting AF today as I had a small temp dip yesterday, but today it has risen slightly...

I must remember two things which will keep me from reaching for the tests:

1. I may have OV'd on CD 17, meaning that AF will show up tomorrow
2. I had a couple of glasses of wine, and maybe this is why my temps have not dropped

So, before starting to allow myself to get hopeful, I PROMISE NOT TO TEST AT LEAST UNTIL TOMORROW :flower::flower:


----------



## txhappy

Hi Everyone! I just wanted to check in and let you know I am still keeping up with you all and keeping everything crossed for all of you!!! 

Popcorn - that sounds promising! Can't wait to hear!!! 

xoxoxoxoxoxo!!


----------



## Popcorn

txhappy said:


> Hi Everyone! I just wanted to check in and let you know I am still keeping up with you all and keeping everything crossed for all of you!!!
> 
> Popcorn - that sounds promising! Can't wait to hear!!!
> 
> xoxoxoxoxoxo!!

Hi Happy :flower: Hope so...How are you feeling? Any symptoms? xx


----------



## txhappy

I have completely lost my appetite, and I am a girl who likes to eat! Nothing sounds good, and when I make myself eat I can only manage a few bites then I am done. I haven't really been nauseated, just feels like it is "coming" if that makes sense? I have just been trying to eat small frequent snacks and meals. 

I have been super tired, I yawn constantly. And I have had cramping that feels like pulling, tugging, pinching, in my belly - but thankfully no bleeding or spotting. I am going to the dr. today, because I have had a previous mc and some other issues that put me in higher risk category. I am excited to see what the dr's appt brings! 

It is still just settling in! I can't believe it. I just keep praying for the next few weeks to go smoothly and nothing go wrong!


----------



## Popcorn

Fingers crossed for you hon!! I'm sure your little one is getting comfy in your belly :cloud9:

Did you feel any different before you found out (I mean, did you 'just know')?


----------



## txhappy

Popcorn said:


> Fingers crossed for you hon!! I'm sure your little one is getting comfy in your belly :cloud9:
> 
> Did you feel any different before you found out (I mean, did you 'just know')?

No, I don't think so. I just kept telling myself I didn't want to get my hopes up, so I brushed off anything that remotely felt like a BFP symptom.


----------



## here_we_r

What's happening with my lovely ladies? I can't believe no one wants to chat anymore. What happened? Has everybody decided to go their own way?


----------



## AllMacsNow

Here, WHY HAVEN"T YOU TESTED?


----------



## chocbunni01

Hi Ladies... the left side of my face doesnt like me... im still drugged up and then i have been taking soy ugh.... im happy tomorrow is the last day for me to take it... my temp was low today 96.63... i dont even think its worth plotting on the graph...  its going to make my calendar look a mess... Mac did the *itch show? Here, im waiting for you to test. Popcorn and Skav im looking forward to some more bfps! :hugs: Ladies


----------



## here_we_r

Hi. I was wondering what was happening to everybody. Choc, Mac, TX, SKav, Popcorn, Scooter, want, I was starting to think that everybody had abandoned the board...:cry:

Mac, Choc...I did test this morning with the IC and it was a :bfn: I had a small small spot of pink in some clear stuff so I figured AF is here. Today is the day she suppose to come. I dtd with DH to hurry her up and it didn't work. I've been waiting for her and still nothing. Just some clear stuff. Ive been cramping. I normally don't cramp but oh well I'm gain for anything. She is although normally here in the mornings but again..she hates me and wants to play games. One good thing is my doc office called to confirm my appt for Thursday morning so I"m looking forward to that. Mac. I see you put another spotting for today. What's up with that? Is it still a very small amount? Is that normal?

SORRY: I didn't put I tested on my chart. I thought I did.


----------



## AllMacsNow

chocbunni01 said:


> Hi Ladies... the left side of my face doesnt like me... im still drugged up and then i have been taking soy ugh.... im happy tomorrow is the last day for me to take it... my temp was low today 96.63... i dont even think its worth plotting on the graph... its going to make my calendar look a mess... Mac did the *itch show? Here, im waiting for you to test. Popcorn and Skav im looking forward to some more bfps! :hugs: Ladies

Sorry your face is still hurting, bunni! It's gotta get better soon, right? Poor sweetie.
The :witch: hasn't completely shown, by the definition of 'full red flow', but I'm still spotting, and that's pretty typical... I posted a thread about it, because I didn't realize until I started reading stuff on here that it's *not* normal to spot for 2 days before she shows? What's up with that, lol? I've always spotted, and thought it was ok. Not getting lots of answers in my thread, though. Guess I'm just weird.



here_we_r said:


> Hi. I was wondering what was happening to everybody. Choc, Mac, TX, SKav, Popcorn, Scooter, want, I was starting to think that everybody had abandoned the board...:cry:
> 
> Mac, Choc...I did test this morning with the IC and it was a :bfn: I had a small small spot of pink in some clear stuff so I figured AF is here. Today is the day she suppose to come. I dtd with DH to hurry her up and it didn't work. I've been waiting for her and still nothing. Just some clear stuff. Ive been cramping. I normally don't cramp but oh well I'm gain for anything. She is although normally here in the mornings but again..she hates me and wants to play games. One good thing is my doc office called to confirm my appt for Thursday morning so I"m looking forward to that. Mac. I see you put another spotting for today. What's up with that? Is it still a very small amount? Is that normal?
> 
> SORRY: I didn't put I tested on my chart. I thought I did.

I'm so sorry your witch is getting you. I'm holding out hope, though, that the IC are just too insensitive, cuz your temps still look good-ish, right? Maybe you're I bleeding? Sorry... I just really wanted this for you.

My witch is like that too... I feel like she's playing some serious games with me. What's up with that?

Will you guys please check out my other thread and see if you have any thoughts? I'm so frustrated. I'm starting to really think there's something wrong with me. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/671087-luteal-phase-questions-so-frustrated.html

Objective #1 as soon as the honeymoon is over is finding a good gyno and getting in there and asking what the heck is going on.

In other news, my grandmother is being released from the hospital today!!! :D


----------



## SKAV

hey lovely ladies... :hugs:

here: awe...how can I ever leave such supporting ladies i found here:flower::flower: had been out in the evening, grocery shopping and then mcdonald's with kids..its so hot here!! 38°C ( 100.4 F ) can u believe it..I cud make scrambled eggs outside !!!:haha:
i wish we all get out BFPs..sometimes all this waiting game sucks, I know...I hope your spotting finishes and you get that BFP!! Your temps are pretty higher still...:hugs:

popcorn: its high time i DON'T say PMA 'cos your chart looks nice but I would suggest you to wait tomorrow and then test like you always do :flower: GL FXd :hugs:

txhappy: awe..so glad to hear from you sweets..GL with doc's appointment and praying that everything goes smoothly..:hugs:

Bunni: what's wrong with your face hun?? am sorry if I'm being insane but I guess I've left out some posts or something or is it my memory? I hope you get better soon hun:flower::hugs: 

Macs: so glad Grandma is released today. Thank God! hugs to you and ur grandma:hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Heya Skav! Glad to see you, but sorry it's so yucky outside! I thought it was hot HERE, and it's only in the low 90s.

Thank you for the hugs. I'm shocked they've let her go, but so glad :D


----------



## SKAV

AllMacsNow said:


> Heya Skav! Glad to see you, but sorry it's so yucky outside! I thought it was hot HERE, and it's only in the low 90s.
> 
> Thank you for the hugs. I'm shocked they've let her go, but so glad :D

its so [email protected]@dy warm outside and its a pity kids don't wanna go out and play:dohh: summer vacation at home..!!

i know, i was like thinking too how come they relased your Grandma so soon. I bet she is doing fine:happydance: how old is Grandma?? and how r u doing babe??


----------



## chocbunni01

alright so to let you all know, my doctor wanted to test my pelvic area since he did a test on the butt!! yes he put his finger and some other device in there to make sure there was no blood since i complained of left lower ab pain when having a bm, like a hour before it occurred. so then he had a transabdominal and transvaginal u/s done to make sure all the lady parts were doing alright. everything was fine... so then i needed to go to the dentist because my teeth are horrible. so the doc had to pull the left back wisdom and this tooth thats 2 teeth behind the canine teeth.. anywho i have rare teeth issues cause come to find out, my teeth have hooked on to eachother, bone wise, and so when he was pulling the tooth i felt like my right jaw was going to crack. not only did he put too much novacaine in the very back of my throat causing me to gag and then throw up, i had to be tortured by hearing him cut the tooth apart(after continuously yanking a non moving tooth) since my bones in the gums somewhere have decided to fuse together. face is still swollen. i was givin some good drugs although i dont like feeling high and sleepy and dont want to do anything. it makes my 11 and 5 year old upset and it makes me mad they want to hang with the neighbors all the time... then my suppoed bf who i love just says(while im walking in the house) oh you need to cut down on the eating... i said oh you must not like me anymore.. oh you are beautiful but you heard what the doctor said. since saturday i havent even been eating anything much, barely drinking my daily brew.... i said well how about i dont let you drink all damn day since you dont want me eating... he says im doing cross psychology... he is mad i ate ice cream(vanilla bean icecream with 3 oreo cookies :haha:) and honestly i did that this morning at 2am and the night before to soothe my huge face!!!! i wish he would sthu :cry:


----------



## SKAV

oh bunni..so sorry your going through this whole thing..now i understand what was wrong with your face and what an @sshole i was to ask what was wrong with ur face:dohh: 
:saywhat: i am 30lbs overweight :blush: imagine me...i gained all the 15lbs lost within the last 6 months (after my m/c i am still not motivated to lose) ok thats my story... but don't u feel down honey...we are all here when u need us...ice cream sounds super delicious...:happydance: i wud have done the same thing with a toothache:shrug:... :hugs:


----------



## chocbunni01

SKAV said:


> oh bunni..so sorry your going through this whole thing..now i understand what was wrong with your face and what an @sshole i was to ask what was wrong with ur face:dohh:
> :saywhat: i am 30lbs overweight :blush: imagine me...i gained all the 15lbs lost within the last 6 months (after my m/c i am still not motivated to lose) ok thats my story... but don't u feel down honey...we are all here when u need us...ice cream sounds super delicious...:happydance: i wud have done the same thing with a toothache:shrug:... :hugs:

omg i wish i was just 30 pounds over. i let myself go years ago and am still trying to change everything. its one thing for a complete stranger to say something but another when its the people you love and spend most of your time with. thanx for the comment i definately appreciate it. wish i could run around the corner and make all the fat disappear:haha:


----------



## here_we_r

Choc..baby I"m sorry he is being a butt-hole :hugs: We all eat when we need a pick me up. I do. I need to loose some weight too. Then I think if I'm going to be pregnant then why would I...heeheee

Seems like that's far and in between. What have you been doing for the swelling?


----------



## AllMacsNow

So sorry, bunni... I think your bf needs a reality check. WTH is wrong with him? 

:(

We <3 you. :hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

here_we_r said:


> I need to loose some weight too. Then I think if I'm going to be pregnant then why would I...heeheee

:rofl: ;)


----------



## SKAV

bunni, but then again thinking of it...maybe he's concerned about what the doc had told you:blush: just thought about it...and this came to my mind and wanted to let you know...
bunni, relax and take it easy...

here: butt-hole made me laugh....:haha: EXACTLY!!! thats the excuse i have on my mind !!! why lose weight when i will get preg!!:haha: OMG!! ur reading my mind :rofl:


----------



## here_we_r

Yall made me laugh by yall laughing :rofl:


----------



## SKAV

ok ladies...am off to bed...its 12.15 midnight....!! yikes... gnite & good-day :)


----------



## chocbunni01

i have some anti biotics and some vicadin :blush: then i tried the ice and some ice cream... im not going to lie anymore my bf is a alchy and he is annoying. i spoke to his baby mother the other day and she said she doesnt see how i stand it. i cant help it i love the alchy :blush: oh Lord Bless me :wacko:


----------



## here_we_r

chocbunni01 said:


> i have some anti biotics and some vicadin :blush: then i tried the ice and some ice cream... im not going to lie anymore my bf is a alchy and he is annoying. i spoke to his baby mother the other day and she said she doesnt see how i stand it. i cant help it i love the alchy :blush: oh Lord Bless me :wacko:

Hey the heart knows what it wants.:flower: I really hope you feel better soon so you can get back on the bandwagon.:hugs:


----------



## chocbunni01

here_we_r said:


> chocbunni01 said:
> 
> 
> i have some anti biotics and some vicadin :blush: then i tried the ice and some ice cream... im not going to lie anymore my bf is a alchy and he is annoying. i spoke to his baby mother the other day and she said she doesnt see how i stand it. i cant help it i love the alchy :blush: oh Lord Bless me :wacko:
> 
> Hey the heart knows what it wants.:flower: I really hope you feel better soon so you can get back on the bandwagon.:hugs:Click to expand...

Here did you test?


----------



## SKAV

Good day ladies :flower:

Hope everyone are doing fine...My chart looks almost the same like last cycle and I "FEEL" out. I am only 7DPO and I know its too early..but I just don't know..last cycle 7dpo i had a dip and even this cycle. I feel like :brat: Sorry for the rant about my chart :sad1:


----------



## Popcorn

Hi Skav :flower::hugs:

You are only 7dpo, you're definitely still in with a chance! My charts for this cycle and last cycle also look the same...down to today's massive temperature dip...no baby this cycle :nope:

But as I always say...PMA PMA PMA!!!! I'm not even going to bother testing. Will save all my tests for my BFP and then will pee on all of them :haha:

Come on AF...I'm ready for you now!!

Big hugs for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

HI Ladies,
Ok..Let me tell you about me today. Yesterday I had a pinkish spot in some clear crap. Nothing else all day. Then this morning I had stuff that look like AF is on her way. I went back to my chart and studied the notes I'd put in (very helpful thing to do...LOL) I moved my temp on cycle day 18 which moved my O date. That puts me today at 14 dpo instead of 15. So that means the stupid :witch: would be on time. :cry:

*Then again maybe I shouldn't do that. Maybe I should leave it alone.*

Tomorrow I go to see my GC. I suppose to have my yearly exam but since AF will be in force I told them that I wanted to talk to her instead. So..gonna see if she will help us out. I don't know what to ask for though being that I O. AF pretty much shows my lining is pretty good. (isn't that how you tell?) DH and I could make babies all the time in the past..Don't know what's changed.:nope:

Ok..anyway I'm only getting a little when I wipe. What do I call that? spot or light? Usually its either here or it ain't. Should I wait until later to see what to call it?


----------



## AllMacsNow

Oh honey. I'm so sorry. First thing I did this morning was look up your chart and saw that you were spotting. I almost cried. :(

It's too much, this damn witch. What a *&^%$

What change did you make to your temp that messed it all up? :(

I hope that your doc can help tomorrow. 

When the :witch: is only there when I wipe, that's usually what I call spotting. :shrug: I could be wrong though. I thought I understood a whole LOT of this stuff that it turns out I don't :(


----------



## here_we_r

AllMacsNow said:


> Oh honey. I'm so sorry. First thing I did this morning was look up your chart and saw that you were spotting. I almost cried. :(
> 
> It's too much, this damn witch. What a *&^%$
> 
> What change did you make to your temp that messed it all up? :(
> 
> I hope that your doc can help tomorrow.
> 
> When the :witch: is only there when I wipe, that's usually what I call spotting. :shrug: I could be wrong though. I thought I understood a whole LOT of this stuff that it turns out I don't :(

awww..thanks for the support Mac. What about you? Are you still spotting?


----------



## AllMacsNow

here_we_r said:


> awww..thanks for the support Mac. What about you? Are you still spotting?

Nah, :witch: has me completely today. Made my LP 15 days last cycle as opposed to 12 the cycle before. :wacko:

I'm cramping so bad, and do NOT HAVE TIME FOR THIS RIGHT NOW.

Sorry... /rant. I have so much to do. :(


----------



## here_we_r

Well one good thing. At least the stupid :witch: will be gone before the wedding. That's the important thing! So are you counting your spotting as part of your LP. See all this part is new to me. I just haven't had this before! What about wedding plans? Are you almost finished?


----------



## here_we_r

Skav :hi: You will be testing soon! I'm praying you get your :bfp: soon.


----------



## AllMacsNow

here_we_r said:


> Well one good thing. At least the stupid :witch: will be gone before the wedding. That's the important thing! So are you counting your spotting as part of your LP. See all this part is new to me. I just haven't had this before! What about wedding plans? Are you almost finished?

I'm drowning.

You're right... I'm THRILLED that she'll be gone during the wedding. And if all works out the way it ought to, I'll be ovulating in the middle of the honeymoon. That's good too ;)

I don't know WHAT to think about the spotting... I've asked that question around here before, and didn't get an answer. Technically, cd1 and fp don't officially start until full red flow, right? I get that. BUT... I have a hard time believing that my uterus/lining is doing its job/still able to hold on to an eggy if it's spotting at all, do you know what I mean? So I don't think those are FUNCTIONAL LP days, no matter what anyone says. FF left them in my LP. That's going to be one of my first questions when I finally get into a gyno. If yours knows anything tomorrow, I'd love to hear what they think.

Wedding plans are... well... wedding plans. I asked my mom this morning if it was normal to just be TIRED of my wedding. She laughed and said yeah. I don't want to think about it any more. I don't want to DO any more, Nothing. Yeah, right.

Thanks for asking, though. It'll all get done ;)

How are you feeling now, any difference?


----------



## here_we_r

I don't know sweetie. I'll definitly ask tomorrow though. Obviously that's what I'm having too then. When I wipe there is something there today. But not on anything. It just goes and comes.

I pray we can get to the finish line this time. I want you though to have fun on your honeymoon. That'll probably be the time the eggie gets hit...heeheee


----------



## SKAV

hey ladies..:hugs:

Thanks here, but am so upset after reading your post...i just wished getting our bfps were easier than this...its just so stressful ..I hope and pray that you get some answers from the doctors tomorrow...keep us posted:hugs:

macs, not u too:nope: it just pisses me off to hear when AF shows...yeah, at least your done with AF when its time for your wedding. Now you concentrate on your big day:flower: GL with your preparation... :hugs:


----------



## SKAV

here, what i had read all over was spotting is when u wipe only and light is where there is a tiny flwo where u need a thin pad or a panty liner...


----------



## here_we_r

Thanks Skav. So I guess I'm spotting...LOL. All I can do is laugh at this point. I'm taking it pretty well I think only because tomorrow I can talk to my GC. Thanks again girlie.


----------



## Snip

awh girls....here I am wishing the :witch: will come but don't and you all get a visit!! This is just soooooo cruel!!
Wish I could take all your :witch: 's and give you BFP's instead :hug:


----------



## SKAV

here, your welcome...can't wait to hear what doc has to say...

hey snip:hugs: awe you poor thing.. can't ur OB/GYN give you something so that AF comes?? or am i saying something stupid ??:wacko:


----------



## Snip

Skav....If AF dont start by the weekend I'll phone him on monday...will get the meds to start AF and some clomid to get O going


----------



## here_we_r

Thanks snip. I wish we all could have done it. Do you have any signs that AF will show at all yet?

Skav are you getting anxious and nervous?


----------



## SKAV

Snip said:


> Skav....If AF dont start by the weekend I'll phone him on monday...will get the meds to start AF and some clomid to get O going

wowy!! that is great news Snip...lets hope somehow that nasty witch shows her face so that you could go on....GL girl :hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

So another question, does FF not count the spotting days as AF?


----------



## Snip

here_we_r said:


> Thanks snip. I wish we all could have done it. Do you have any signs that AF will show at all yet?
> 
> Skav are you getting anxious and nervous?

No sign of the witch...normally I get a pimpel, very moody and some cramping about 3 days before AF ...but nothing!!


----------



## Snip

here_we_r said:


> So another question, does FF not count the spotting days as AF?

No...spotting can be sign of pregnancy. only full flow is AF...and also then only cd1


----------



## here_we_r

Snip said:


> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> So another question, does FF not count the spotting days as AF?
> 
> No...spotting can be sign of pregnancy. only full flow is AF...and also then only cd1Click to expand...

really? uggg. is that fair?? :winkwink:


----------



## SKAV

yeah as snip says CD 1 is normally LIGHT ad far as I know - that's what i studied from FF :thumbup:


----------



## Snip

here_we_r said:


> Snip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> So another question, does FF not count the spotting days as AF?
> 
> No...spotting can be sign of pregnancy. only full flow is AF...and also then only cd1Click to expand...
> 
> really? uggg. is that fair?? :winkwink:Click to expand...

You're not out yet....temp still above coverline and not full flow!


----------



## SKAV

here_we_r said:


> Thanks snip. I wish we all could have done it. Do you have any signs that AF will show at all yet?
> 
> Skav are you getting anxious and nervous?

sorry here...just saw this post..it seems am sleeping with my eyes wide open :haha: 

am not anxious neither nervous here:shrug: but have this urge to POAS:haha: i had a slight dip today exactly like previous cycle at 7dpo so i am feeling kinda OUT..but i know its [email protected] too early.


----------



## here_we_r

SKAV said:


> yeah as snip says CD 1 is normally LIGHT ad far as I know - that's what i studied from FF :thumbup:

Do you feel it was worth going through the course? Maybe I should. I bought 30 days..now seems like a waste and I should have at least did the 90.:dohh:


----------



## SKAV

here_we_r said:


> SKAV said:
> 
> 
> yeah as snip says CD 1 is normally LIGHT ad far as I know - that's what i studied from FF :thumbup:
> 
> Do you feel it was worth going through the course? Maybe I should. I bought 30 days..now seems like a waste and I should have at least did the 90.:dohh:Click to expand...

sweetheart i didn't follow the course!! i am using ff for a year. i had bought 30 days twice or thrice and now i think what a piece of shit i was..i cud have bought it for a year with the amount i spent.


----------



## here_we_r

SKAV said:


> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKAV said:
> 
> 
> yeah as snip says CD 1 is normally LIGHT ad far as I know - that's what i studied from FF :thumbup:
> 
> Do you feel it was worth going through the course? Maybe I should. I bought 30 days..now seems like a waste and I should have at least did the 90.:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> sweetheart i didn't follow the course!! i am using ff for a year. i had bought 30 days twice or thrice and now i think what a piece of shit i was..i cud have bought it for a year with the amount i spent.Click to expand...

Girl you got me rolling over here! You are too cute!


----------



## here_we_r

Did yall know when at the end of your cycle and you see EWCM that that is the endometruim breaking down? I just read that on a board.


----------



## Paige.Br

Its my pleasure to join here. I do feel the I certainly belong. Hopefully, I could also have another pregnancy soon. Good luck to us ladies. Let`s enjoy our TTC! Its more effective if we will take it with fun! :kiss:


----------



## here_we_r

Welcome Paige. Glad you are joining us. We've been together here for a while and can get out of hand..(just joking). Welcome :hugs:


----------



## SKAV

here_we_r said:


> Did yall know when at the end of your cycle and you see EWCM that that is the endometruim breaking down? I just read that on a board.

wow...really...?? now there's something new to look round "there":haha:

hey Paige.Br :flower: GL and tons of :dust: yourway :hugs:


----------



## SKAV

here_we_r said:


> Welcome Paige. Glad you are joining us. We've been together here for a while and can get out of hand..(just joking). Welcome :hugs:

:saywhat: no u won't lady...you need to or rather you HAVE to stay with us!!! :friends: :winkwink:


----------



## here_we_r

SKAV said:


> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> Did yall know when at the end of your cycle and you see EWCM that that is the endometruim breaking down? I just read that on a board.
> 
> wow...really...?? now there's something new to look round "there":haha:
> 
> hey Paige.Br :flower: GL and tons of :dust: yourway :hugs:Click to expand...

Skav...STOP IT! :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: Girl you have really been cracking me up! I"ve needed it too.


----------



## SKAV

wow...that's good to hear..i was really feeling down this morning and then thought to myself ..what the heck:shrug: will keep trying to i get the walking stick...naa just kidding...till i can:thumbup:

seriously abut the EWCM is freaking interesting..will be doing my research on it :winkwink:


----------



## here_we_r

SKAV said:


> wow...that's good to hear..i was really feeling down this morning and then thought to myself ..what the heck:shrug: will keep trying to i get the walking stick...naa just kidding...till i can:thumbup:
> 
> seriously abut the EWCM is freaking interesting..will be doing my research on it :winkwink:

I know when I read that I was like WOW! It was from someone who is on here and she has been trying for 2 years. Have one child and was trying for number two. She was at the verge of having to do IVF in two months and got pregnant. Some of those are like watching lifetime but reading it.! :cry:


----------



## SKAV

here_we_r said:


> SKAV said:
> 
> 
> wow...that's good to hear..i was really feeling down this morning and then thought to myself ..what the heck:shrug: will keep trying to i get the walking stick...naa just kidding...till i can:thumbup:
> 
> seriously abut the EWCM is freaking interesting..will be doing my research on it :winkwink:
> 
> I know when I read that I was like WOW! It was from someone who is on here and she has been trying for 2 years. Have one child and was trying for number two. She was at the verge of having to do IVF in two months and got pregnant. Some of those are like watching lifetime but reading it.! :cry:Click to expand...

i know..and i understand it completely..:hugs: just wish it was as easy as kids say " go to the supermarket to get the baby" and my little one says" no, mamma has to go to the farmacy" :dohh: and i am like " yeah..right!!!!"


----------



## here_we_r

LOL..Girl what time is it there? Oh..and I just checked..(NASTY) I got pinkish brown on my liner is it now considered light?


----------



## SKAV

here_we_r said:


> LOL..Girl what time is it there? Oh..and I just checked..(NASTY) I got pinkish brown on my liner is it now considered light?

pinkish brown is yet spotting i would say... brown is old blood and pink is not red flow right...so i would call it spotting. "Light" is like AF flow but not medium/heavy but light..its normally reddish... for me this is the case...but till you get a full AF(which i hope u wouldn't and get you beautiful BFP) i would go as spotting...
what i do is..i would put it as spotting and IF the next day it increases to a thicker flow and i defo understand that AF is here i will make the previous day light( i don't normally spot)


----------



## SKAV

forgot..the time here is 23:19 :flower:


----------



## here_we_r

11:19??? You be up late! LOL. I'm glad though. You are so cool!


----------



## SKAV

am usually a sleepyhead but after my kids started their summer vacation i make them go to bed at 11pm(let them enjoy their childhood) and i usually hit the bed arounf 11.30ish or midnight.. and am proud to say..I am the last to wake up in the morning :haha:


----------



## chocbunni01

Paige.Br said:


> It&#8217;s my pleasure to join here. I do feel the I certainly belong. Hopefully, I could also have another pregnancy soon. Good luck to us ladies. Let`s enjoy our TTC! Its more effective if we will take it with fun! :kiss:

hi Paige and welcome.. Hi Ladies


----------



## SKAV

hey bunni girl...how are you feeling today? hows ur face/ache ??:hugs:


----------



## SKAV

ok ladies....my bed wants me... i feel so :sleep:... 

Goodnight / Good day to all.... :flower:


----------



## here_we_r

Goodnight Skav! Sweet dreams. :hugs:

hi choc. Are you feeling better?


----------



## chocbunni01

i do feel a little better thanx for asking. i see there is some spotting going on with some of you's. if it is AF you will catch that eggie next cycle. otherwise today is cd 7 and the last day of soy. i feel like an idiot. my body just likes to produce ewcm quite often and NO im not Aroused! :haha:


----------



## here_we_r

chocbunni01 said:


> i do feel a little better thanx for asking. i see there is some spotting going on with some of you's. if it is AF you will catch that eggie next cycle. otherwise today is cd 7 and the last day of soy. i feel like an idiot. my body just likes to produce ewcm quite often and NO im not Aroused! :haha:

Choc..tell me the name of the soy again. I might try it this time. I guess can't hurt. I want to research some more on it. Ok I found it. Mixed feelings on it. Its for O and I do that all ready. So I guess that's another question for my doc tomorrow.

Did u check your opk? You might be O early.


----------



## ScooterKat

hey ladies!

I am sorry I have been gone for the past couple of days...I am still trying to get a grip on some things...my stupid arse body included! I have been bleeding all brown except for the lil bit of red blood a few days ago...everything else has been brown, not even enough for a pad... :( I dont know what to do, whether to consider this as a funky af or what???

Help! :shrug:

I will try and be on more often! I will TRY! 

MUCH LOVE YOU ALL OF U LADIES! :)


----------



## Snip

:hi: Hi everyone

Hey Scooter...long time no see!! So sorry your cycle is sooo confusing. :hug:

Some weird stuff going on here on my side.......
Yesterday I started getting UTI.....wtf.2 weeks ago the gyno gave antibiotics for uti but according to me I did not have a uti...but did have a bad sinus infection so I took the antibiotics anyway to get the sinus infection cleared up. 
Last night I got a headache and it's still here 12hours later....more constant than sore.

SOOO...on thuesday I did an IC...bfn..not even an evap appeared. So i tested again yesterday with FMU...thought I saw something but it can't be possible! 
This morning again with FMU....another pink shadow :wacko:
How is this possible??? I know I cant trust my temps on FF because of weird cycle last month and also having a sinus infection around O time. And I only got O cramps 2 days later than FF said I O'd...
I really wish this crap would come to an end :help:


----------



## chocbunni01

Here: its called soy isoflavones. i got it at walmart in the vitamin section. it is 40 mg pills and the only ingredients are calcium and soy, it cost $6. there are some women who take it to O and their are some women who take it to O earlier. i have not done an opk because they are never positive for me, although i believe i have 8-9 left, i may use them in the days to come. im actually waiting for that O pain... i feel nauseous and hungry very early in the morning like now.. im still convinced there may be a bundle in there :haha: although its probably the meds i have been taking. :shrug: good luck with the doctor. 

Scooter: sounds like things are driving you crazy over there. i hope you get some answers soon. FX

Snip: i would keep testing just to be for sure. FX


----------



## here_we_r

Scooter: Have you tested? The last time I did that was in May I was Preggo. It ended in a chemical Pregnancy though. Maybe you you should test. I miss you. :hug:

Snip: Sounds like you got the egg young lady! :wohoo: When will :witch: be late?

Choc: thanks baby. I'm going to go to Wal-mart today and get some.

Ladies: I go see my GC today at 11:00. I'm actually excited. I hope she don't let me down. I 'm going to tell her I'm too old to keep waiting. I need this to happen like "yesterday"... lol


----------



## Snip

:haha: Here - the witch is already 4 weeks late....still waiting since last month. 
If I go by the time she should've come last month then she should be due today...it would be cd30 then today (actually are cd 58)


----------



## txhappy

Hi Everyone! Just checking in on ya'll! Thoughts and prayers with all of you! 

Snip - I think you should go get an Answer hpt. I don't trust the IC's. I think they are fine for ovulation, but not hpts. I was getting a BFP on Answer @ 12dpo, but the IC's were still negative! 

GL!! :dust:


----------



## here_we_r

Snip: that's right. Now i remember. Sounds like you caught it though. If you see a line then its a line. "When will you test again? In the morning or will you wait a couple of days?


----------



## here_we_r

I was thinking my ladies that I might start a journal. That way you guys can know a little about my history of TTC. its not a pretty pic though. What do you think? Think you guys would read it?


----------



## txhappy

here_we_r said:


> I was thinking my ladies that I might start a journal. That way you guys can know a little about my history of TTC. its not a pretty pic though. What do you think? Think you guys would read it?

Of course!! I always find comfort in writing, even about painful things. It is the best way I can get my feelings out.


----------



## Snip

txhappy said:


> Hi Everyone! Just checking in on ya'll! Thoughts and prayers with all of you!
> 
> Snip - I think you should go get an Answer hpt. I don't trust the IC's. I think they are fine for ovulation, but not hpts. I was getting a BFP on Answer @ 12dpo, but the IC's were still negative!
> 
> GL!! :dust:

I'm in SA.....no Answer tests here.
Tried to get some Answer or Frer online...but cant


----------



## here_we_r

Thanks Tx! I'm happy to see you moving right a long! Please don't leave to the 1 tri board and leave us. You are too cool! How is DH feeling about everything? Is he over the moon?


----------



## SKAV

hi here,snip,tx,scooter and everyone :hi:

here, hope ur visit goes perfectly..

snip, GL hun...:thumbup:

tx, love ur ticker girlie . have u got the m/s ??

sccoter, will miss ya

nothing from my side girls.. :shrug: same chart as previous cycle, at lest the last 2 temps..:dohh: so am like :fool:

*edit* journal sounds great !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScooterKat

Hey ladies!

I am kinda here, lol!

I am having back pains and uterus pains, weird! I am supposed to be on cd5, if I had a normal af, but with only having brown spotting, I am no sure what is going on... any advice??? 

I am more sleepy, like I took a nap today, which is not something I do, but all of this could be because I am off my metformin... so :shrug: 

I will try and catch up tonight,

Hugs ladies!


----------



## chocbunni01

hi Scooter... im losing my mind over here. it seems you are wondering about yourself as well. when was the last time you took a test? i was just wondering, i posted something on TTC. im wondering how long a woman with cycles, not necessarily normal can be anovulatory? is it possible to be anovulatory for many years? whats the the metformin for?


----------



## here_we_r

Ok..my lovely lady buddies...In your spare time "stalk my chart". I must warn you...its long so you might have to wait until you have some time. LOL. After you read it..then you'll know who I am and where I have been ttc. You know I tried to be strong writing it but it still always hurt so bad. Oh well...I hope you guys are having a good day. 

Scooter...i say maybe test.
Choc..Are you feeling better? i asked my doc about the soy. she knew exactly what I was talking about. Told me they prescribe that to their patients with hot flashed from menopause. Told me what it does with estrogen which I had already read..but said she didn't know what it would do in ttc. I just left it alone. So I pray you have gl with it. FX'd for you as always.

Macs...hi...:hug: Are you okay?
TX...keep growing that little bean...LOL
SKav...where are you? Sleep? 
Snip: are you going to test again?


----------



## ttc11786

Hey skav and snip! How your girls doing?? I miss reading your posts every day! Snip, any news or changes yet? I hope everyone gets their bfps really soon! I pray fir you all every day (along with praying fir no morning sickness and an easy labor :) hope all is well with everyone! Baby dust to all! Mwah!!!


----------



## SKAV

hey girls :kiss:

here: yeah i went to sleep, i was so tired yesterday..without doing anything much:shrug: so went to bed "early" 11pm:haha:

ttc11786: awe...thanks for the prayers girl...sure need them :flower: we'll see whats waiting for me in about 3-5 days :shrug: FXd tc girlie:flower:


----------



## Snip

Just an update from my side.... AF arrived :happydance: YAY!!!!


----------



## here_we_r

Snip...cool! I'm glad AF showed up. Now what's the next plan of action? :happydance:

Skav: Tiredness is a good sign. NO SYMPTOM SPOTTING..but its a good sign. :wohoo: I'm praying for you honey. 

TTC: Congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## Snip

Here... Never thought I would be so happy to see the :witch:
GC said we could try the clomid...but just phoned and they are already closed for the weekend. SO know I'll have to wait till monday. hopefully I'll get a script for clomid early monday morning so I can start with it on cd5.


----------



## here_we_r

Well Monday morning...wake up and be on it first thing! LOL


----------



## SKAV

Snip :happydance::happydance: never have I felt so happy to say that i?m happy AF showed her face :haha: yeah..lets keep pur FXd that everything will go smoothly this cycle:hugs:

here ..yeah but i don't know y but don't feel good about this cycle..:shrug: aah wish the days pass...am so hoping we all get that BFP !!!!:grr:


----------



## Snip

Skav, it's the month we expect it the least that we get that BFP!! Fx


----------



## SKAV

Snip said:


> Skav, it's the month we expect it the least that we get that BFP!! Fx

really...??i am 9dpo with a LP of 11.5 ( normally 11days and last cycle 12days ) so if i test today or tomorrow will i get a result?? just asking but would want to wait till i don't see AF on the 18th :nope:


----------



## Snip

doesn't matter if you have a 10 or 14 day LP....implantation stay the same and can happen anytime untill 10 -12 dpo.


----------



## SKAV

Snip said:


> doesn't matter if you have a 10 or 14 day LP....implantation stay the same and can happen anytime untill 10 -12 dpo.

thanks girl..really appreciate ur help :)


----------



## here_we_r

Skav..you know me. POAS addict. I would say at least wait until tomorrow. You might get a neg when really its a positive. But then your night is our day...ROTFL! I have good vibes about you honey.


----------



## here_we_r

What's the difference and advantages of the fertility monitor and opk's?


----------



## Snip

here_we_r said:


> What's the difference and advantages of the fertility monitor and opk's?

I really dont know...never actually used any of them before. 
This coming month would be my first time using opk's...only because I want to make sure I O.

I think the fertility monitor is more acurate than opk's.
It would be like when you use line hpt and digi's... no guessing and wondering if it's positive with lines :shrug:


----------



## chocbunni01

hi Ladies... Congrats to TTC for BFP.... afm ive lost 2 pounds :haha: think it happened with sore face and mouth and unable and not wanting to eat as much since last saturday....doctor appt is exactly 8 weeks from today. FX i lose 8-10 pounds by then. hope everyone is having a great day. tomorrow is my lil girls b-day. she will be 5. im sure it will be hectic :hugs: Ladies


----------



## SKAV

here_we_r said:


> Skav..you know me. POAS addict. I would say at least wait until tomorrow. You might get a neg when really its a positive. But then your night is our day...ROTFL! I have good vibes about you honey.

thanks girlie.... let cling ourselves for that BFP ..what else to do...just wait :coffee: :coolio:


----------



## Snip

Any news SKAV???? You are the only one left here to feed our POAS addiction!! lol

TMI.... but I was soooo happy to see a full flow this morning!! :happydance:


----------



## SKAV

hey girls,

I tested last night and it was a BFN naturally :sad1: but today there is a temp rise and I just don't want to have high hopes..will test again ONLY IF I don't see AF :thumbup:

snip, you've got my answer on top girlie..tks for ur concern and YAY!! for the full flow :happydance:

Its 07.06 in the morning, I usually take my temp at 6.45 but when I saw this temp i was like :shock: and cudn't go back to sleep...just had to tell u ladies :hugs: its time to stalk other charts :rofl:


----------



## Snip

Wow Skav...great temps there hun!! 
I'm voting for a BFP for you this cycle :happedance:

Only 10dpo hun, so I would really only test with FMU this early....or SMU if you have some hpt's and a poasa like me.... :haha:


----------



## SKAV

hey Snip darling..

i was in shock too to see a temp rise, but just don't want to get my hopes up(at least am trying :haha:) at this point I want to wait another 2 days-if i cud resist that loooooooooon :haha:


----------



## here_we_r

Skav...just saw your chart..WOW! It looks great! I told you I have a good feeling about you girlie. That was a false neg you got. I think you done went and done it this time...:happydance:

Hi Snip! You're in the race now. AF is here and you're on your way. :hugs:


----------



## Snip

Here... You wont believe how positive I am about this month!! Just feel so happy....no PMS here on my side!! lol :happydance:


----------



## SKAV

here : awe thanks for peeping on my chart hun...i sure wish and hope i caught that eggie...[-o&lt; for me and everyone..!! FXd i still feel out though but with high hopes:haha:

snip: feels so great to see you so pisitive and finally relieved that AF is here so that u can start FRESH :thumbup:

thanks you girls for being so supportive..:hugs:


----------



## Snip

SKAV...with a chart like that I will POAS 3 times a day!!! :test:


----------



## SKAV

all I have is " Wondfo" https://zoomsavers.com/wp-content/themes/couponpress/thumbs/020110325020328.jpg they are supposed to be VERY sensitive.. maybe I'll wait till tomo's temp to be sure.. I just want to wait till AF doesn't show her face..PMA PMA PMA :haha:

I have skin breakout now which usually happens during O :shrug:


----------



## here_we_r

SKav...that's what I have is the Wonfo...

I ordered from the same lady I ordered from last month. When I got them last month I was like wthk? They were Wanfo. I emailed this time to be sure I was getting the Wonfo. She said they were the chinese version Wando...ROTFL. That they work the same just thinner. Well...Ok I want the Wonfu. So they should be here the beginning of the week. Ok..my lovelies...I'm off to shower so I can get to the lab for my blood work...wohoo on getting stuck with needles...LOL...


----------



## chocbunni01

Hello Ladies.. :flower: SKAV FX for a BFP! Snip Its good you are staying positive.


----------



## SKAV

here.... Thanks God it was Wanfo and not KUNGFU :rofl: :haha::haha::haha: GL with the bloodwork:hugs:

hey bunni girl...thanks..FX for you too:hugs:


----------



## Snip

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: @ Kunfu!!! :haha:

all these different names and tests!!! :wacko:


----------



## SKAV

ladies.. i just cudn't resist. i took a test with SMU. These are the tests.. I don't know if they are evaps or even if there is a line. I'm thinking to myself whether I am SEEING(making up) two lines:dohh: pls help and i command Don't make my hopes high if u r in doubt ...:haha::haha::haha:
I won't take another test till AF..:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







10DPO.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 18









10 dpo.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Snip

I SEE IT!!!! :happydance:
a thick pink/purple like shadow???


----------



## SKAV

Snip said:


> I SEE IT!!!! :happydance:
> a thick pink/purple like shadow???

you see it ..:shock: the shadow was the problem..maybe because its too early :shrug: but i read these tests rarely give evaps...this is the reason i want to wait a few days till i try another one.... argh...!! my hopes are climbing:wacko:


----------



## Snip

My experience on IC's:
the IC's evaps are a solid grey line....a bfp are a shadow that get darker over time.
And that's def a purple shadow....wish I could tweak!!


----------



## SKAV

Snip said:


> My experience on IC's:
> the IC's evaps are a solid grey line....a bfp are a shadow that get darker over time.
> And that's def a purple shadow....wish I could tweak!!

thanks snip, FXd..i inverted them..what do u say... am shivering snip:hugs:

https://i1047.photobucket.com/albums/b480/kausha_sk/Personal/10DPO-2.jpg

https://i1047.photobucket.com/albums/b480/kausha_sk/Personal/10dpo-1-1.jpg


----------



## SKAV

OMG...girls I need you all now...where r u girls :cry: here's an image of the latest which I took like 30mins ago

miss you all...:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







P1040355.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## chocbunni01

SKAV: looks wonderful, wishing and hoping and praying the line gets darker :thumbup: :flower:


----------



## SKAV

Bunniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :hugs: Thanks love.. lets hope FXd crossed for you too this cycle :thumbup:


----------



## SKAV

ok girls...am going to bed..wish i had talked to everyone.. :sad1: hope to see u tomorrow..:hugs: have a lovely day :):flower:


----------



## AllMacsNow

FXed and sticky baby dust, Skav!!!


----------



## here_we_r

Sorry Skav....I just got on. I *think* I see it. I'm not 100% sure but I think I do. Very faint. Do it again in the morning if you have some more IC's? I'm so praying that it is. Fx'd honey. :hugs:


----------



## Snip

Hey SKAV, sorry hun , but I had to go to bed...only got 4 hours sleep and back to work again!! I'm a workaholic!! :wacko:

I SEE ALL OF THEM!!! faint but there :happydance:
Now they just need to get darker!! Fx


----------



## here_we_r

Skav...is it morning yet?:tease: I'm so excited! You have your bfp finally. :wohoo:


----------



## ttc11786

Ahhhhh skav! I hope this is it for you!!!!!!!


----------



## Snip

come on Skav....it's morning!! wake up, wake up!!!! :coffee:


----------



## SKAV

macs: thanks a lot and hope things are fine with you..a few days left!!!!:flower:

here,snip,ttc : you girls make me laugh so much...you know what, i decided not to test today and wait till tomorrow morning..i know i disappointed you'll but wanted to make sure *i SEE the lines perfectly*..my temp is high yet so i am positive about this..will defo test tomo morning.. I remember when I did my HPT for last times pregnancy (which ended up on m/c) at 13dpo was very very faint. So I thought my HCGs build up slowly or am being too insane..am crossing my fingers for everyone of you girls..Love you all :hugs:


----------



## chocbunni01

awww we have to wait :coffee:


----------



## chocbunni01

hi ladies, hope everyone enjoyed their weekend. today is cd 11 whatever that means... my other half is upset since i let the children get kittens and that i pigged out yesterday for my daughters b-day:haha: dont know how much bd will occur with this grump over here. im back to eating grapefruit and salad :wacko: going to try to stay busy today by writing papers and reading my stephen king book since i know O is/should be nearing and this grump wants to have his af right now... :growlmad:


----------



## here_we_r

Choc: that's funny! (he's having his AF). I tell you what regardless if he's having AF or not...Get him under the covers girl! I don't care if you have to tie him up and *TAKE* it. :haha:

Skav: We're waiting on you. Its night where you are so go to bed! and wake up! Heheheheee

Macs: Time is almost here...WOW! Its almost here! I'm going to miss you when you go on your honeymoon.

Snip: How are you? 

Scooter: How are you? Are you okay?


----------



## SKAV

bunni: yeah need to wait lol. 
I hope you get over with your other half and finish off this "chicken fight" :haha: ( thats how v call it LOL ) O is nearing girl...:winkwink: 

here: :rofl: its night now..not when u had replied...u r so funny and cool!!! I will test tomorrow with FMU and FXd for a darker line so that my camera gets it well...:hugs:

see u tomorrow girls, hope u all have a lovely Sunday:hugs:


----------



## ScooterKat

Hey Ladies! 

Sounds like everybody is in a pretty good place...lol! 

cd8 for me, nothing to report, just having fun this cycle, since we couldnt get clomid, so not expecting much and its too late for soy or clomid now! :shrug:

Maybe next cycle will be our cycle...or whenever, if ever! 

Love ya ladies! :hugs:


----------



## SKAV

hey lovely ladies..:hugs:

Did the test this morning :blush: :cloud9: 

https://www.babyandbump.com/bfp-ann...-space-cloud9-cos-im-coming.html#post11753170 (following to BnB rules ;) )
 



Attached Files:







P1040357.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 16









P1040359.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## ScooterKat

Omg! Omg! Omg!

Bfp! Bfp! Bfp!

Congrats! Congrats! Congrats!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :dance: :dance: :dance: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: \\:D/ \\:D/ \\:D/ =D&gt; =D&gt; =D&gt;

That is sooo awesome! :happydance:


----------



## SKAV

scooter !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe my eyes !! Thank you so much:blush: I really hope and PRAY, this baby sticks!!

how r u doing scooter, is ur wound healing better?? you know what, i expected least from this cycle :shrug: 

Loads and tons of :dust: to you and everyone of those ladies here!!!:hugs:


----------



## chocbunni01

SKAV said:


> hey lovely ladies..:hugs:
> 
> Did the test this morning :blush: :cloud9:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/bfp-ann...-space-cloud9-cos-im-coming.html#post11753170 (following to BnB rules ;) )

YAY another BFP!!! How exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## SKAV

hey bunni...

don't you worry...you will get there soon..i am praying for all of your ladies:hugs:


----------



## Snip

CONGRATS SKAV!!!!
YAY!!! :happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Told you one get that :bfp: when least expecting it!!!


----------



## SKAV

Snip said:


> CONGRATS SKAV!!!!
> YAY!!! :happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Told you one get that :bfp: when least expecting it!!!

Thanks again SNIP..... yeah, so true...infact I DON'T FEEL PREGNANT!! except for the horrible backache I have !!:shrug:


----------



## here_we_r

SKAV: WOW! I knew it. I felt it. I just had a super duper strong feeling about you this month. I"m soooo happy for you. :wohoo: 

Please don't leave us all together though. I'll miss you!

I'm just so excited for you. Don't worry! Baby is going to stick like glue. Now...go ahead and make your appt! Congrats again my love.


----------



## chocbunni01

im an idiot. how do i put my sig on this darn thing?! anywho my chart looks insane and i wonder if my temp is only high today cause i had my head under the covers when i slept lol... and cool other days when the a/c was on/ other factors... omg no success this month im going to temp vag next month..


----------



## ttc11786

congrats skav!!!!!!!! we have the same due date!


----------



## here_we_r

choc: Go to the control panel (CP) and there is a link on the side of the page that says 
edit signature


----------



## Snip

Hi everyone, 

Sooo I phoned the Gyn this morning to ask for clomid...got the script. but know the pharmacy's don't have in stock and have no idea when they will get it. There's some problem at the manufacturer with supply shortage!! :nope:
So not losing hope yet I asked for the Soy fertilaid stuff...no they don't have anymore! :cry:
So know all we can do is hope and pray that I O this month! :shrug:


----------



## here_we_r

Snip said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sooo I phoned the Gyn this morning to ask for clomid...got the script. but know the pharmacy's don't have in stock and have no idea when they will get it. There's some problem at the manufacturer with supply shortage!! :nope:
> So not losing hope yet I asked for the Soy fertilaid stuff...no they don't have anymore! :cry:
> So know all we can do is hope and pray that I O this month! :shrug:

CAn you go to another pharmacy?:shrug:


----------



## Snip

here_we_r said:


> Snip said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sooo I phoned the Gyn this morning to ask for clomid...got the script. but know the pharmacy's don't have in stock and have no idea when they will get it. There's some problem at the manufacturer with supply shortage!! :nope:
> So not losing hope yet I asked for the Soy fertilaid stuff...no they don't have anymore! :cry:
> So know all we can do is hope and pray that I O this month! :shrug:
> 
> CAn you go to another pharmacy?:shrug:Click to expand...

while I was at the one pharmacy she phoned the other 2 and no one had. 
We live in a small town so only 3 pharmacy's here. 
The gyn wanted me to start on cd4...today... :shrug:
Dont know what to do...no use in driving all the way to another town if there's a supply problem from the manufacturer's side.


----------



## here_we_r

What about the soy Isofl (?) vitamins? Will you try that? I believe Choc said they have it at walmart. Do they have Wal-mart there?


----------



## Snip

here_we_r said:


> What about the soy Isofl (?) vitamins? Will you try that? I believe Choc said they have it at walmart. Do they have Wal-mart there?

Asked the pharmacist....they're also out of stock. she knew exactly what I was talking about. Here in SA it's called Soy fertilaid or something like that. 
Went to the supermarket and also checked the vits section....nothing!
WE dont have a wonderfull place like Walmart :-(


----------



## txhappy

SKAV & TTC !!!!! I am sooo happy for you girls!!! Yay! 

You are both due the day after me! 

CONGRATS Ladies!!!!!!! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## here_we_r

Snip said:


> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> What about the soy Isofl (?) vitamins? Will you try that? I believe Choc said they have it at walmart. Do they have Wal-mart there?
> 
> Asked the pharmacist....they're also out of stock. she knew exactly what I was talking about. Here in SA it's called Soy fertilaid or something like that.
> Went to the supermarket and also checked the vits section....nothing!
> WE dont have a wonderfull place like Walmart :-(Click to expand...

:wacko:I hate that girl. That's okay though. You'll be like Scooter and Ovulate on your own. I wonder if there is anything else vitamin wise that helps O.


----------



## Snip

here_we_r said:


> Snip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> What about the soy Isofl (?) vitamins? Will you try that? I believe Choc said they have it at walmart. Do they have Wal-mart there?
> 
> Asked the pharmacist....they're also out of stock. she knew exactly what I was talking about. Here in SA it's called Soy fertilaid or something like that.
> Went to the supermarket and also checked the vits section....nothing!
> WE dont have a wonderfull place like Walmart :-(Click to expand...
> 
> :wacko:I hate that girl. That's okay though. You'll be like Scooter and Ovulate on your own. I wonder if there is anything else vitamin wise that helps O.Click to expand...

I've been racking my brains all day trying to remember if there's anything else that would work or help to make O better....
Think google will be my best friend for the rest of the day


----------



## here_we_r

Snip: 
Did you see this article when you googled:

https://www.livestrong.com/article/108878-vitamins-women-ovulate/

I'll keep looking though.


----------



## Snip

Yes, I got a multivitamin called Viridian - high five. 
It's quite high doses of all the vits needed daily.


----------



## SKAV

hey snip & bunni

here: darling!!!!!!!!!!!! how did u ever think i could leave you girls:nope: I can never do that! Thanks a ton girl.. I am over the moon but at the same time I am praying that you and everyone here should get your BFPs soon. 

ttc: wow, yes we do and hope it remains :flower: BUt am pretty sure it might change since i have a cycle of 35days :dohh: We can be buddies :happydance:

happy: Thanks a ton sweetheart!! i just can't even sink it in yet..and the worst is that i DON'T feel pregnant at all..:shrug:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

LOVE YOU GIRLS A LOT !:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

Thank you baby. I hope we get some +'s too. So we can join you and TX and continue being a big happy family. We could even start our own 1rst Tri thread....(wishful thinking)

Just enjoy your sticky bean. We'll be happy if you get morning sickness and even happier if you don't...:haha: It just all means...the sticky bean is doing its part...heeheheee

I'm just so happy for you baby! Words just can't match what I feel in my heart.:hugs:

Macs, Snip, Choc, Scooter and I are on our way. I don't think I missed anybody...heeheee..Just send us some :baby::dust:


----------



## SKAV

You know what... you made me tear.... ( hormones playing their part :haha: ) I feel closer to you girls , I told my hubs naturally and he is like..ok.. and quite quiet :shrug: yes he hugged and said am happy. But, i was thinking maybe he has the m/c feeling in himself yet.. i don't maybe he's like this due to his work load:shrug: anyway, other than my hubs it only you'll who know...:flower:
Anyway, coming back to "US", I will be soooooooo happy if I get m/s at least i know am pregnant :haha: seriously i don't feel pregnant, silly me!!
Yes, I want all ofyou to get BFPs soon that we don't tend to miss anyone..and STICK together..:hugs: ... Thanks for being here for me always :cry:

here goes......................................

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## here_we_r

Wow! We'll take it! All of it! WOW...that is more than I've ever seen...:haha:

DH probably just have the jitters. Oh BEWARE...the symptoms are coming:blush: When did you get them before?


----------



## SKAV

lol...

yeah maybe he has.. about 3 days back i was having terrible back pain and when he came home from work, he was complaining about a backpain :blush: For my first pregnancy, he was having nausea,backpain and dizziness just like me....can u believe it ?? :cloud9:

i didnt get you sweets. u meant the symptoms?? wow i started getting them yday!--
sore boobs
terrible backache
headache
mild cramps
a pricking sharp short pain below my navel
skin break out
increased appetite ( which is very normal for me :rofl: )


----------



## here_we_r

OH...so now you can feel preggo! :haha: Have you told your other two children yet? How did you tell DH that you were preggo? Did you post that? you know i can't remember.


----------



## SKAV

yeah i do have those symptoms but the feeling like " ok am pregnant is not with me" Maybe if I have nausea i might feel pregnant :haha:

I told DH yday..my test which i did day before was near my netbook, so I told come here i wanna show u something and he was having a grin on his face :happydance: maybe he just knew i was pregnant:shrug: i showed him he was going under every light and said " you mean the line between this(border) and that(test line) and i said " yes" thinking duh!!!! and he said yeah its very faint but i can see it...and said "Congrats!!!!!!!" :haha:

No, i haven't told the kids yet..last time ti told them and after m/c my elder son was asking when is the baby coming and stuff so didnt wanna tell them till around3 months or so...( wish i could resist ) lol


----------



## Want2bMum

girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Few days ago I said goodbye to you all... only to realise that i missed u :cry:

i didn't have anybody to obsessively chat about TTC... nobody that knew so much.... so yes! I am back!!!! :haha:

and what a WONDERFUL NEWS SKAV!!!!!!!!!!! I am so so so so very happy :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I open the forum again after a week and found this great news :happydance: i am jumping up and down with joy!!!!!!

as for me... OH and I had a long discussion.... and i mean long.... almost a week long.... we decided to continue TTC because not continuing will cause me more stress than stress with TTC.... oh well... so confusing...:wacko:

anyways we will continue and i am seeing another fertility specialist tomorrow morning, it's in a private clinic here in London... a bit nervous to see what they tell me :shrug:

will update you as soon as i come back home

and to all other girls TTC.... good luck to all of us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

tomorrow i'll join the other group chat :thumbup:


----------



## ttc11786

want2bemum-if this clomid cycle doesnt work, you should ask your doctor about trying letrizole/femera-clomid didnt work for me and made my cm infertile and our first letrizole cycle we got out bfp!!!


----------



## Want2bMum

ttc11786 said:


> want2bemum-if this clomid cycle doesnt work, you should ask your doctor about trying letrizole/femera-clomid didnt work for me and made my cm infertile and our first letrizole cycle we got out bfp!!!

hey thanks!!!

I have been thinking the same for few days now.... u read my mind :haha:

is femara available in the UK? because i came across many posts about this but all from ladies from the states... is it commonly used in the uk?

what is the difference between the 2? ...sorry, as usual i ask too many questions :haha:

oh!!!! and did i congratulate you on your BFP yet?????

i don't think i did... it think it fell in the "work crazy BFN disappointment oh my gosh i don't want to TTC again" week!!!!

well, here it is: CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

so we have 2 graduates in this thread :happydance::happydance::happydance:

hope we'll all follow your footsteps :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Want2bMum

this is totally out of topic... but do you see BB pages in a strange way??? i mean, today i open again and i cannot visualize pictures or emoticons and the page is white... earlier today it was normal for a while and then back again to this weird look.... is it only my computer or do you have the same problem???


----------



## chocbunni01

hi ladies... im so impatient with this ttc its driving me mad. my sister who is 16 yrs older then me joined the site 2 days ago. she isnt computer savvy :haha: so im going to try to get her to come to this group. all these twinges on the left, ugh has me thinking my body is favoring the left side and also im going for a 2nd opinion with these pains ive had. no blood in the rectal area yet 10 minutes or so before bm or pass gas, sorry tmi,it doesnt happen ALL the time, i feel this pinch.... i thought it may be O at time but not confident what so ever... sorry for the drag ..... still happy about these 3 BFP's tho :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

chocbunni01 said:


> hi ladies... im so impatient with this ttc its driving me mad. my sister who is 16 yrs older then me joined the site 2 days ago. she isnt computer savvy :haha: so im going to try to get her to come to this group. all these twinges on the left, ugh has me thinking my body is favoring the left side and also im going for a 2nd opinion with these pains ive had. no blood in the rectal area yet 10 minutes or so before bm or pass gas, sorry tmi,it doesnt happen ALL the time, i feel this pinch.... i thought it may be O at time but not confident what so ever... sorry for the drag ..... still happy about these 3 BFP's tho :happydance: :hugs:

Choc I hope you are BD! I don't know about the other pain though baby. If you feel pain then there is something going on regardless of what the Docs say.

Where is your FF chart? You need to put it here so we can stalk.:happydance:


----------



## ttc11786

thanks soo much!! 
im not sure abt getting it in the uk, definitely ask your doctor.
i dont know the specifics of how it is different from clomid but all i know is that clomid can effect your cm and make it infertile and letrizole does not do that. Both helped me to ovulate but i only got pregnant while using letrizole. good luck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chocbunni01

i dont know how to put the ff thingy on here.where do i go on ff to get the link? by the way my chart blows!!! :wacko:


----------



## SKAV

hey everyone :hugs:

want2bmum: wow.....so lovely to see you and your TTCing again YAY !! Thanks girlie..never did I imagine I would get a + :blush: welcome back :flower: 
regarding the BnB site, 2 weeks back it doesn't seem to open, I always used to get the connection error message. Maybe it's due to the unlimited amounts of connections!! This forum is super duper full always:happydance:

bunni: go to fertility friend, there on the top right click "sharing" and then on the drop down click "get codes" and copy the bbCode Code there which starts with [url ( the whole line which should end with url] ) Now go to your User CP here on this site, click the "Edit signature" there PASTE the copied link. hope i helped...maybe i was too detailed :shrug: :hugs:


----------



## SKAV

girls, i found out a site for free tarot readings ( i know am insane :fool: ) You need to chose 6 cards and the reading are revealed..its just a fun thing to do... i did it and for the 3rd card this came out :

*Card 3 (The Sun) : Your fears »

You are afraid that things seem too good to be true, so much pleasure and joy - well enjoy it, sometimes we can be pleasantly surprised. If you have been unwell this is a time of rejuvenation and good health. Perhaps you are afraid that things won't actually get better - have faith you are about to enter a happy and pleasurable time. The Sun heralds an ending to difficulties and a time to celebrate with friends and loved ones, a time of pleasure and good news around children or the conception or birth of a longed-for baby.*

This is the link https://www.free-tarot-reading.net/free.php


----------



## chocbunni01

morning ladies, i put that chart on here, it looks weird/out of the ordinary. but anywho i have felt some sort of twinge or slight cramp on the left and right side, hoping my body isnt playing games with me. im hoping the soy worked, or maybe i didnt take enough :shrug: hope you ladies have a wonderful day


----------



## Snip

SKAV said:


> girls, i found out a site for free tarot readings ( i know am insane :fool: ) You need to chose 6 cards and the reading are revealed..its just a fun thing to do... i did it and for the 3rd card this came out :
> 
> *Card 3 (The Sun) : Your fears »
> 
> You are afraid that things seem too good to be true, so much pleasure and joy - well enjoy it, sometimes we can be pleasantly surprised. If you have been unwell this is a time of rejuvenation and good health. Perhaps you are afraid that things won't actually get better - have faith you are about to enter a happy and pleasurable time. The Sun heralds an ending to difficulties and a time to celebrate with friends and loved ones, a time of pleasure and good news around children or the conception or birth of a longed-for baby.*
> 
> This is the link https://www.free-tarot-reading.net/free.php

awwww SKAV...I got goosebumps while reading it!! 

I always use that site to get some answers just for fun.


----------



## Snip

chocbunni01 said:


> morning ladies, i put that chart on here, it looks weird/out of the ordinary. but anywho i have felt some sort of twinge or slight cramp on the left and right side, hoping my body isnt playing games with me. im hoping the soy worked, or maybe i didnt take enough :shrug: hope you ladies have a wonderful day

You have a really :wacko: chart before O...does it go more stable after O??
How and when do you temp?


----------



## chocbunni01

this is my first full month using the bbt, so im not even sure if i O, never had a + opk... if i do O it should have been a few days ago since my cycles have been short the past 2 months... 22 and 25 days....


----------



## Want2bMum

hi girls, back from the specialist... it didn't go very very well...

I had an US done and i have a 16mm follicle on my right ovary, but the doctor thinks it may be a cyst as i am too early in my cycle, only cd7 for me today...
8 antral follicles in my right ovary and 13 in my left one, the lining is only 3mm...

they seemed puzzled and want to scan me again on monday to see how things progressed...

the doctor seemed on a mission to sell something, he told me i should go for IUI with clomid... this before looking at the scan!!! then i refused and said that i wanted to see how the situation progressed before making a decision also because if my lining stays thin, there is no point on taking clomid again!!!
the doctor drove me mad, he wanted me to sign for IUI and discuss all the costs...

well, at least i am going to be scanned again... finger crossed!!!

@SKAV... wow, that free reading is almost better than what we get when we pay for conception reading... i am going to try it right now!!!!!

@chocbunni i also have very erratic pre-O BBT, have look at my chart to compare. i think your temps are higher but this is just me, sometimes i wonder if i am already dead because my temp is so low!!!!

going to have the free reading!!!!


----------



## chocbunni01

Want2bMum said:


> hi girls, back from the specialist... it didn't go very very well...
> 
> I had an US done and i have a 16mm follicle on my right ovary, but the doctor thinks it may be a cyst as i am too early in my cycle, only cd7 for me today...
> 8 antral follicles in my right ovary and 13 in my left one, the lining is only 3mm...
> 
> they seemed puzzled and want to scan me again on monday to see how things progressed...
> 
> the doctor seemed on a mission to sell something, he told me i should go for IUI with clomid... this before looking at the scan!!! then i refused and said that i wanted to see how the situation progressed before making a decision also because if my lining stays thin, there is no point on taking clomid again!!!
> the doctor drove me mad, he wanted me to sign for IUI and discuss all the costs...
> 
> well, at least i am going to be scanned again... finger crossed!!!
> 
> @SKAV... wow, that free reading is almost better than what we get when we pay for conception reading... i am going to try it right now!!!!!
> 
> @chocbunni i also have very erratic pre-O BBT, have look at my chart to compare. i think your temps are higher but this is just me, sometimes i wonder if i am already dead because my temp is so low!!!!
> 
> going to have the free reading!!!!

FX for good news on monday. im not famaliar with IUI, what is it/does it stand for? as far as my temps, would i have to put my cm is ewcm or watery in order for ff to pinpoint my O? i notice my temps have been higher yet ff doesnt think i O yet


----------



## Want2bMum

chocbunni01 said:


> Want2bMum said:
> 
> 
> hi girls, back from the specialist... it didn't go very very well...
> 
> I had an US done and i have a 16mm follicle on my right ovary, but the doctor thinks it may be a cyst as i am too early in my cycle, only cd7 for me today...
> 8 antral follicles in my right ovary and 13 in my left one, the lining is only 3mm...
> 
> they seemed puzzled and want to scan me again on monday to see how things progressed...
> 
> the doctor seemed on a mission to sell something, he told me i should go for IUI with clomid... this before looking at the scan!!! then i refused and said that i wanted to see how the situation progressed before making a decision also because if my lining stays thin, there is no point on taking clomid again!!!
> the doctor drove me mad, he wanted me to sign for IUI and discuss all the costs...
> 
> well, at least i am going to be scanned again... finger crossed!!!
> 
> @SKAV... wow, that free reading is almost better than what we get when we pay for conception reading... i am going to try it right now!!!!!
> 
> @chocbunni i also have very erratic pre-O BBT, have look at my chart to compare. i think your temps are higher but this is just me, sometimes i wonder if i am already dead because my temp is so low!!!!
> 
> going to have the free reading!!!!
> 
> FX for good news on monday. im not famaliar with IUI, what is it/does it stand for? as far as my temps, would i have to put my cm is ewcm or watery in order for ff to pinpoint my O? i notice my temps have been higher yet ff doesnt think i O yetClick to expand...


i think FF will mark ovulation even without cm data, maybe it'll put a dotted crosshairs. the software needs 3 sustained high temps to be able to mark O and you don't have 3 yet hun.

my advise is keep BD while waiting for FF to mark O, the first month temping is the most difficult one as you don't know what to expect, but the following months are usually very similar.


----------



## here_we_r

chocbunni01 said:


> Want2bMum said:
> 
> 
> hi girls, back from the specialist... it didn't go very very well...
> 
> I had an US done and i have a 16mm follicle on my right ovary, but the doctor thinks it may be a cyst as i am too early in my cycle, only cd7 for me today...
> 8 antral follicles in my right ovary and 13 in my left one, the lining is only 3mm...
> 
> they seemed puzzled and want to scan me again on monday to see how things progressed...
> 
> the doctor seemed on a mission to sell something, he told me i should go for IUI with clomid... this before looking at the scan!!! then i refused and said that i wanted to see how the situation progressed before making a decision also because if my lining stays thin, there is no point on taking clomid again!!!
> the doctor drove me mad, he wanted me to sign for IUI and discuss all the costs...
> 
> well, at least i am going to be scanned again... finger crossed!!!
> 
> @SKAV... wow, that free reading is almost better than what we get when we pay for conception reading... i am going to try it right now!!!!!
> 
> @chocbunni i also have very erratic pre-O BBT, have look at my chart to compare. i think your temps are higher but this is just me, sometimes i wonder if i am already dead because my temp is so low!!!!
> 
> going to have the free reading!!!!
> 
> FX for good news on monday. im not famaliar with IUI, what is it/does it stand for? as far as my temps, would i have to put my cm is ewcm or watery in order for ff to pinpoint my O? i notice my temps have been higher yet ff doesnt think i O yetClick to expand...

Hey Choc..I was just looking at your chart and it looks like you may have O on cd11. If your temp stays high tomorrow looks like you could get your cross hairs. I haven't read any back posts yet but did you notice any fertile CM around then?


----------



## chocbunni01

my body is kinda goofy, yes i did notice some ewcm around cd 8-10.. maybe it was leading up to O on cd 11... we shall see


----------



## SKAV

hey snip, want, here, bunni and everyone else:flower:

snip: i know..i go to that site once in a while when i feel down and every time i went i felt better..

want: can't wait to see what it read for you..


bunni: do u temp orally bunni??

i have an appt with OB/GYN's office to open the file and fill the details on the 10th of Aug and it's after that, would I get an appointment with the doc :dohh: Alright i will wait...:growlmad:

:hugs: to all


----------



## chocbunni01

hi Skav!! august 10th might feel like forever, it will be here in no time. yes i temp orally, next month i might temp furthur south :haha:


----------



## SKAV

chocbunni01 said:


> hi Skav!! august 10th might feel like forever, it will be here in no time. yes i temp orally, next month i might temp furthur south :haha:

hey bunni.. yeah hun...such a long time to wait!! i had temps this way when i used to temp orally... yes go towards south the next cycle for a normal fluctuation :rofl: your so funny bunni!!


----------



## Snip

here_we_r said:


> chocbunni01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want2bMum said:
> 
> 
> hi girls, back from the specialist... it didn't go very very well...
> 
> I had an US done and i have a 16mm follicle on my right ovary, but the doctor thinks it may be a cyst as i am too early in my cycle, only cd7 for me today...
> 8 antral follicles in my right ovary and 13 in my left one, the lining is only 3mm...
> 
> they seemed puzzled and want to scan me again on monday to see how things progressed...
> 
> the doctor seemed on a mission to sell something, he told me i should go for IUI with clomid... this before looking at the scan!!! then i refused and said that i wanted to see how the situation progressed before making a decision also because if my lining stays thin, there is no point on taking clomid again!!!
> the doctor drove me mad, he wanted me to sign for IUI and discuss all the costs...
> 
> well, at least i am going to be scanned again... finger crossed!!!
> 
> @SKAV... wow, that free reading is almost better than what we get when we pay for conception reading... i am going to try it right now!!!!!
> 
> @chocbunni i also have very erratic pre-O BBT, have look at my chart to compare. i think your temps are higher but this is just me, sometimes i wonder if i am already dead because my temp is so low!!!!
> 
> going to have the free reading!!!!
> 
> FX for good news on monday. im not famaliar with IUI, what is it/does it stand for? as far as my temps, would i have to put my cm is ewcm or watery in order for ff to pinpoint my O? i notice my temps have been higher yet ff doesnt think i O yetClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Choc..I was just looking at your chart and it looks like you may have O on cd11. If your temp stays high tomorrow looks like you could get your cross hairs. I haven't read any back posts yet but did you notice any fertile CM around then?Click to expand...

I agree with cd11...Fx that you have another high temp 2morow!


----------



## here_we_r

Hey Snip! How are you hunni???


----------



## here_we_r

Want: Fx'd that things will be normal this next go round....

Skav: It'll be here before you know it...HEY...by then you should be able to see a hb if they do a scan..:wohoo:

Snip: What's going on young lady?

Choc: yea..if you're cycles are 22-25 days and you never get + opk..you are doing it after O. and the eggie done come and gone by then. Fx'd you caught it!!


----------



## here_we_r

Ok girls...This is so cute. One of my friends from another post posted this in her journal. Her name is baby2012! I just thought it was so cute and wanted you guys to see it. This was one of her rants!

*I JUST WANT TO BE PREGNANT! WITH CHILD! UP THE DUFF! KNOCKED UP! VISITED BY THE STORK! EXPECTING! IN THE FAMILY WAY! WITH A BUN IN THE OVEN! NOWwwwwww!!* :brat:


----------



## SKAV

hey ladies :flower:

here, i wish they could..we shifted to a farmland about 4yrs back and am not sure what to expect.. will keep you posted what happens...anyway there's soooooooooooo many days lefts !! :wacko:


----------



## Want2bMum

hi girls,

had my free reading on the website and it was so so so nice.... wonder if the software only gives nice cards... anyway don't remember exactly the cards that came out but the last one was the one of the family, it said that i am going to be very fertile and it's the perfect time to have a baby.... wow!!!! i wish it'd be true!!!! :baby::baby:

herewer i just read your journal.... u made me cry girl :cry:
i wish so much for a BFP your way this very month!!!!!

my temps are all over the place too... i may go further down too for next cycle :haha::haha:


----------



## here_we_r

Want: thanks for the warm wishes baby. You're not going to need to go further down next cycle because you will be preggo before then.

Skav: :hugs:


----------



## Want2bMum

here_we_r said:


> Want: thanks for the warm wishes baby. You're not going to need to go further down next cycle because you will be preggo before then.
> 
> Skav: :hugs:


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

awww...thanks hunni! I need those..LOL


----------



## ttc11786

SKAV! i am really so happy for you!! 
im also so excited because i have my first year scan, next week on wednesday! i will be 6+1! i can't wait!! I hope i get to see the heartbeat!


----------



## SKAV

ttc11786 said:


> SKAV! i am really so happy for you!!
> im also so excited because i have my first year scan, next week on wednesday! i will be 6+1! i can't wait!! I hope i get to see the heartbeat!

hey ttc ...awe thanks a ton hun :hugs: wow..that's awesome news..the nurse here said that the file will be opened during the 8th week so I "have" to wait..:shrug: anyway...soooo happy for you..can't wait till next Wednesday, keep us posted :thumbup:

want: that's a lovely reading !!! praying it to be true and you get ur bfp!!

here: hey girlie :hugs:

Kinda missing Macs..she must be way busy with the few days left..Hope everything goes well..


----------



## Snip

:hi: Hi everyone

So glad to see you are all doing well 

Sorry for being MIA.... I had a wonderfull day yesterday with hubby and the kids.
We played outside for hours and then just all relaxed at the fireplace outside. supposed to be winter here but the last couple days was nice and warm...almost like summer days!
And now I'm soooo tired after a rough night with LB...he's cutting some teeth in the back...
weird LB when it comes to teething...only 2 front bottom teeth but already getting molars...top he have 4 middle teeth and then 2 molars. WTH


----------



## chocbunni01

morning ladies. im totally freaking this morning. i took my temp and it was 97.73, and then less then 5 minutes later, no extreme movement, it said 98.17. the issue is that ff says im 5 dpo with the first temp and 3dpo with the 2nd temp. :wacko: yikes, so i am totally questioning how i temp now since there was such a difference. wondering if my entire chart is wrong, OR wow cd 11 was O, oh no... hope cd 9 caught it, or the late night early morning of the 11th/12th :dohh:


----------



## Snip

Hey bunni
If you have a 25day cycle then I would say O is on cd11. and when I look at your temps I would also say cd11.....


----------



## Want2bMum

hi girls,

just received a letter from the fertility centre explaining in detail my conversation with the consultant and the us i had yesterday.

in the letter there is written that the 13mm one is a developing follicle not a cyst... but yesterday they were not sure...

i don't know what to make of this, there is also written that he discussed in detail with me about IUI, IVF and costs, but this isn't true either as i stopped him before and said that i wanted to wait what my next us would show before making any decision and signing up for a treatment....

i am a bit disappointed, this is supposed to be the second best private fertility centre in the uk and i am paying a lot of money...

also, the IVF specialist doesn't put the title Dr before his name... isn't he a doctor???? this would explain why i had the feeling of talking to a pharma company rep rather than a doctor...


----------



## here_we_r

Hey ladies,
Choc...to me as well it really looks like O was cd11. Man if not..you O really soon after AF. WOW! Either way...it looks like you had your basis covered. :hugs:

Skav: Hi :hugs: I hope you and the little butterbean are doing well. How's the m/s going? What have you been doing?

Snip: I'm so glad you had fun yesterday. Oh cutting teeth. I wonder who is it the hardest on the child or the parent..LOL

Want: In my experience ...If you are not happy with what happened, don't accept it. Go back and talk to them again or move to someone else. Don't let anyone force anything upon you that you are not ready for. You are IN CHARGE! Not them. That makes me angry because seems to me Dr's forget that. :hugs:


----------



## chocbunni01

Want: i would definately wait and and rethink some things before making a decision. as far as a cyst versus a developing follicle, that was a terrible preliminary result. i will pray the next appt you have is a lot better then this time around. as far as the Dr. before his name, i know some people who obsess and put B.S. after their name, just to show they have a degree and some people who dont put it there because they feel it seems like putting them on a pedestal(sp). FX for a better appt and dont stress :hugs:


----------



## Want2bMum

thank you girls!!!

i'll see how the next ultrasound on monday goes and how this cycle goes, then i may change centre as i was defo not impressed!

i am just a bit paranoid now that they'll say it is a follicle on monday just because they want me to sign up for IUI... but if it was a cyst instead, another round of clomid would be really bad...

@bunni, i think u O on cd11, how long are your cycles? if you usually O at cd11 then your cycles should be no longer than25-26 days...

@skav, how are both of you? it must be very warm now in italy... any pregnancy symptom?



xxxxx


----------



## chocbunni01

Want: you are welcome... the past 2 cycles were 22 and 25 days... my longest was 33 days but that was 4-5 months ago... and actually i dont even know if i O thats why i took some soy this cycle...


----------



## Want2bMum

i think you did O this cycle... i just saw that FF put the crosshair and it is rarely wrong...

ovulating earlier i think is an advance as you ovulate more than once a month so i am sure your chances are quite high!!!


----------



## SKAV

hey everyone :hugs: beany and myself doing fine so far :cloud9:

here: am ok sweetheart...i don't have m/s :( am kinda sad !!! :lol: but have this need for pickles and stuff like indian mango chutney but i don't know whether it my head telling me "ur pregnant, crave for something" :shrug:

want: hey honeybunch!! surprise surprise its not warm here!!! the last two days it rained and awesome climate...!! symptoms of course is sore boobs, my terrible backache and cramps in the morning on my lower abdomen and super scared !!

catch u girls later , am preparing dinner !!


----------



## Want2bMum

SKAV said:


> hey everyone :hugs: beany and myself doing fine so far :cloud9:
> 
> here: am ok sweetheart...i don't have m/s :( am kinda sad !!! :lol: but have this need for pickles and stuff like indian mango chutney but i don't know whether it my head telling me "ur pregnant, crave for something" :shrug:
> 
> want: hey honeybunch!! surprise surprise its not warm here!!! the last two days it rained and awesome climate...!! symptoms of course is sore boobs, my terrible backache and cramps in the morning on my lower abdomen and super scared !!
> 
> catch u girls later , am preparing dinner !!


i always crave pickles and indian mango..... and i am not pregnant :dohh:

wonder what will happen when I get my BFP... :haha:

i think few symptoms are ok as they remind you that you are pregnant :cloud9:

here is raining too... quite a lot... and thanks god for this or i'll be catching sun in a park rather than consuming my finger prints writing up my thesis :wacko:


----------



## KittyCorner

Hello all- I am relatively new to the B&B. Currently on CD14, TTC #1. I'm 35 yo. This is month 3. I used the Instead Soft Cup for the first time 2 nights ago. Very interesting. Anyone else around CD14?


----------



## chocbunni01

KittyCorner said:


> Hello all- I am relatively new to the B&B. Currently on CD14, TTC #1. I'm 35 yo. This is month 3. I used the Instead Soft Cup for the first time 2 nights ago. Very interesting. Anyone else around CD14?

hi Kitty and welcome. ironically :haha: i am cd 14 aka FX dpo 3 and am ttc #3


----------



## KittyCorner

Thanks, Chocbunni. My OPK was negative yesterday, but based on the way I have been feeling all day today (cramps, boobs getting weird, etc), I suspect it will be positive today. 

Ironically, we are both also on the east coast. :)


----------



## chocbunni01

i have never had a + opk since ttc. this is my 3rd month. there are many factors that could cause a - opk all the time. this cycle i used bbt and soy so im praying to God it goes through this time. if not, on to the 4th month!


----------



## KittyCorner

Yeah- I have had consistent positives these past 3 months, so we will see. While I am always within the general CD12-CD14 range, I don't know if I am destined to be one of these "clockwork" women. I have an appointment to see the OB/GYN next week, and I may ask to have the test wherein they shoot dye through the fallopian tubes to make sure there are no blockages. 

I admire you women who can do the BBT so religiously. I would be fine M-F. Sat-Sun would be a disaster.


----------



## SKAV

hey girls :flower:

kitty: welcome:hugs: bbt helped me note when i ovulate or lets say..that I "do" ovulate.. Gl with next week's appointment

bunni: hey ...Hoping so much you get your bfp:hugs:

want: u make me laugh always:flower: when ur pregnant maybe you'll want sweet stuff..who knows what i might really crave :shrug: just can't wait to get my appt with my doc..*i hate this waiting*.....saying this... i am so insane:haha::haha::haha: i said thats before O, during tww, till test date and now for doc appt. :haha:

Love to all....:hugs:


----------



## ttc11786

ha ya skav all the waiting stinks!!
waiting to ovulate
two week wait
wait for blood test
wait for blood results
wait for scan
uchhhhhhh so much waiting!!!!!! i cant wait for next wed when we get to see our little sweet pea!!

i hope everyone gets their bfp's soon!!


----------



## SKAV

hey ttc :flower: 

Gosh yes..wish we had a remote controller so that we could control how fast/slow out time had to go..

Next wednesday might seem far away to you...i know..i hv to go to the OBGYN's office on the 10th og Aug just open the file and fill out some questions and then only will i know when my appointment is..coming to think of it, the month of August most people go on vacation so i guess most probably i will see a doc only the month of Sept... :o !!
Ok, let August come first :lol:


----------



## ttc11786

oh wow thats a long time to wait!! i hope you get to have your appointment soon!!

im starting to have really bad heartburn tonight! i HOPE this is the only symptom i get! i can deal with this, but not with nausea!!!!


----------



## SKAV

wish i had some nausea :haha: to feel pregnant !! but not even a sign :shrug: only major symptoms are my backache, mild cramps and a "funny" pain 3 or 4 inches below my navel..any idea about this :shrug:

hope u feel better :hugs:

how everyone else doing ?? :flower:

i did another test this with FMU @ 15 dpo... now I understand why they say to wait the 2ww..the lines are so clear !!
 



Attached Files:







15 dpo.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## KittyCorner

Feeling good today- I was able to entice my otherwise very busy DH into some BD-ing last night (not that it is ever _that_hard to entice them...). I got the positive OPK when I got home from work yesterday and used another soft cup overnight as well, so we'll see. 

As you were saying, time for more waiting...tick tock :paper:


----------



## chocbunni01

morning ladies, my bbt doesnt like me, it was 2 degree's lower then yesterday... could it be related to a/c being on all night and me being in it? vs laying on different ends of the bed/different elevations? lol :wacko: and so i saw a thread about faulty bbt's including the brand i have.... this lady yesterday shut me down... she said oh is your bbt accurate, O'ing on CD 9 or 11 is pretty earlier, you sure you O? ahhhh :hissy:


----------



## KittyCorner

That really stinks- at least she didn't tell you that you had a potentially faulty $300 OPK. If it will set your mind at ease, buy a new thermometer- or two of them for that matter.


----------



## Popcorn

OMG Skav!!!!!! 

I can't believe I missed your BFP!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm so happy for you honey!! How are you feeling??? xxx


----------



## ttc11786

baby dust to all!!!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## SKAV

hey bunni & kitty...

popcorn: hey sweets :hi: Thanks a ton..was wondering where u were and thought maybe you'll return once you O'd :hugs: I am feeling Okish but yet don't "feel" pregnant :shrug:

ttc: hey buddy:hugs: thats a ton of dust you've given...:thumbup: how r u today??


----------



## Snip

Hey everyone :hi:

Oh this first few days till O are really the worst....at least we have some fun in the tww.


----------



## KittyCorner

Hey Snip- I'm totally with you. BORING


----------



## Snip

KittyCorner said:


> Hey Snip- I'm totally with you. BORING

This waiting for O is actually worse than the tww...especially after 2 months not able to ttc!! :coffee:


----------



## KittyCorner

I also hate that upon receive the + opk, you STILL don't know when it is actually going to happen, so the TWW actually becomes TW +/- 2 days. Isn't science advanced enough by now to narrow this down for us? Don't they realize???


----------



## SKAV

hey girls...

I understand how boring it is... don't think am insane but i feel bored too :shrug: i know i shouldn't be telling this but now what am i supposed to do to...

maybe it my pregnancy which makes me think this way :grr:


----------



## ttc11786

hey skav! im good, but reeeeeeeeeaaaaaaallllyyyy hot!!
so far i feel great but im only 5 weeks so it could kick in at any moment! i have zofran on hand just in case :)
i have my apt with my fertility dr on wed and then my first ob apt on thurs next week. yay! itll be a fun week!
i dont know if ill get to see anything good on the scan, but lets hope!!


----------



## SKAV

ttc11786 said:


> hey skav! im good, but reeeeeeeeeaaaaaaallllyyyy hot!!
> so far i feel great but im only 5 weeks so it could kick in at any moment! i have zofran on hand just in case :)
> i have my apt with my fertility dr on wed and then my first ob apt on thurs next week. yay! itll be a fun week!
> i dont know if ill get to see anything good on the scan, but lets hope!!

wow..that's a good news to hear :happydance: you can see the beany:cloud9: i don't mind some mild m/s...at least to believe that "i am preggers":haha::haha::haha: i still don't feel it ....:shrug:


----------



## Snip

Hey preggy ladies, enjoy the next few weeks because in 4 weeks time WE WILL ALL be complaining about ms!! its already midnight here and im posting from my phone. Im to exited and scared to go to sleep..my jack russel is pregnant and looks like the pups will be here within the next day or so. She already show signs of early labour...but it can still be 24 hours or more before the actual labour start. This will be my 3rd time helping with doggy labour but her first time (other 2 was my brother's doggy).


----------



## chocbunni01

on top of being upset with my body and my bbt, i decided to respond to a post about a woman who is worried about her husbands weed smoking. it got all out of order. this one woman was firm about being healthy, best jobs and house in the world, no smoking anything, no drinking etc. this site has me too worked up :haha: im not a motivational speaker, but really, no one is perfect, the most professional people in the world smoke some dope, yah its true lol... we supposed to limit the world?! are you kidding me? i guess its process of elimination... meet a man, oh boo you do this and that, oh no you not gettin these draws(im tryna find humor in this foolishness)..... then this lady started speakin on welfare, foodstamps, government cheese, kids getting taken you, you name it... and all the OP wanted to know was the affects of weed smoke and baby making. my point, i know people with 8-9 kids, single, get some welfare and work when they feel like it... i wouldnt dare say they didnt need no kids, thats not my job... wheres that bible at, cause im going to read about these high siddity judging folks on this darn site.... whats it exodus, eccesleastic(sp)? old or new testament. judge ye not!!!!!!!!


----------



## Want2bMum

chocbunni01 said:


> morning ladies, my bbt doesnt like me, it was 2 degree's lower then yesterday... could it be related to a/c being on all night and me being in it? vs laying on different ends of the bed/different elevations? lol :wacko: and so i saw a thread about faulty bbt's including the brand i have.... this lady yesterday shut me down... she said oh is your bbt accurate, O'ing on CD 9 or 11 is pretty earlier, you sure you O? ahhhh :hissy:


hi bunni,
i have the Eon brand which is among those that do not work. and in fact mine doesn't work properly, it gives me standard temps, like 96.30 or 96.50 never 96.44 for example. it also gives me many of the repeat temps that are written in that thread you were talking about. i keep using it though because even if it gives me standard measures, what matters is the range... like before O i am between 95 and 96.8 and after O i am above 96.8. it doesn't matter if it is not precise to the 10th of a degree... i am not sure i explained this well...
the point is, i am temping with the same thermometer for 6 months now and i always had standard measures but also always pinpointed ovulation, so i am sure that, unless yours fails completely, you are fine. and early ovulation is frequent, if you go in FF and look for charts with early O and +HPT you'll find many of them...

i also have very erratic temps before O, i don't know why just before O and not after, the temperature of my bedroom is more or less stable... but still FF pinpoint ovulation... don't worry, you'll have your BFP very soon!!!


HUGS TO ALL OTHER GIRLS HERE TOO!!!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

Hi my friends.
Would you read my input in journal so I don't have to type it over again? Tell what you think? Should I sit this month out or would you go for it anyway? :hugs:

I know I've been MIA today...I've just been down. I can't even remember if I posted yesterday. :nope:


----------



## Snip

here_we_r said:


> Hi my friends.
> Would you read my input in journal so I don't have to type it over again? Tell what you think? Should I sit this month out or would you go for it anyway? :hugs:
> 
> I know I've been MIA today...I've just been down. I can't even remember if I posted yesterday. :nope:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Down wait hun, go for it.....try to catch that eggy...you have nothing to lose!!
Wish I was there to give you a Big hug!! :hug:


----------



## Want2bMum

hi hun,

sorry you r going through this!

they have to be careful and tell you all the possibilities even if they are rare, this is what they did... but i think you should try anyway... luck has to come your way sometime!!! it is about time it does!!!

this month the doctor told me not to try until i have my scan because if i have more than 2 follicles then it is too risky for me to try... but by the time i get the us it may be too late..... so i will try anyway!!!!

wishing you a lot of good luck!!!!!


xx


----------



## here_we_r

Snip: thanks baby! I really appreciate the encouragement. i need it. AND the hug. I wish you were here too. I'd probably hug you so much and you'd be screaming...enough already..LOL :hugs:

Want: Thank you too sweetie. I needed to hear that. You are brave yourself. If I could just make all us get pregnant I promise I would. :hugs:

You know ladies..we are going through an awful lot together. Its really nice to be able to talk to you girls when no one else understands. Let's keep being there for each other. I love you girls.


----------



## Snip

here_we_r said:


> Snip: thanks baby! I really appreciate the encouragement. i need it. AND the hug. I wish you were here too. I'd probably hug you so much and you'd be screaming...enough already..LOL :hugs:
> 
> Want: Thank you too sweetie. I needed to hear that. You are brave yourself. If I could just make all us get pregnant I promise I would. :hugs:
> 
> You know ladies..we are going through an awful lot together. Its really nice to be able to talk to you girls when no one else understands. Let's keep being there for each other. I love you girls.

Hun, atleast we have the same chance of conceiving naturally....only this side the problem is with hubby's swimmers (and the bad luck with an unovulantary cycle I had) But I'm holding on to the hope that we did conceive before with only 1% chance and WE WILL DO IT AGAIN!!! :happydance:


----------



## SKAV

hey ladies..

here: i dropped in at your journal..:hugs:

want: You go girl!! GL 

snip: you do know that Miracles happen...so am sure you will get that BFP soon

Wish all you ladies get your BFPs soon.... :flower:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ttc11786

wow good luck everyone! you will all get your bfp's soon! i JUST KNOW IT! sending all the love and luck your way girls!


----------



## Snip

Hi everyone, It's going to be a loooonggg night for me. 
My little JRT girly started labour!! only 9pm here and she just started......I'm scared sh!tless but also excited!! Hubby is on night shift, LG went to visit grandma and LB already in bed....so I'm all alone with the doggy labour!!


----------



## SKAV

Snip said:


> Hi everyone, It's going to be a loooonggg night for me.
> My little JRT girly started labour!! only 9pm here and she just started......I'm scared sh!tless but also excited!! Hubby is on night shift, LG went to visit grandma and LB already in bed....so I'm all alone with the doggy labour!!

awe...thats so exciting :happydance: but you alone sounds bad... post some pics of the puppies...so adorable though...wish you were online :hugs:


----------



## chocbunni01

tmi


----------



## here_we_r

Choc: I'm sorry that its this way for you. I know you really wanted a little one. And honestly though doesn't mean you are not preg right now. You know what's best for your family and I'm mustering up some strong family vibes and hugs for you. You never know what's in your future. :hugs: sweetie.


----------



## Snip

Aww Bunni....so sorry about things not being like you want it! I also had my LG when I was only 19...in SA it was a big thing if you get pregnant at 19...but that was 10yrs ago. today even 15yr old get pregnant and it's okay!! anyway.....

I had a looonnngg night and on my way to bed...its 2am and Lulu had 3 pups...but the 1st one did not make it! :-( 
I had to help a lot because the pups was breach and came out feet first...all 3 of them. the last one I had to actually force out because she got tired and could not push that hard. But I'm sooo happy we have atleast 2 pups....one male and one female :happydance: 
Will post some pics later today when I've downloaded it from the camera.


----------



## chocbunni01

ty to Here and Snap... yep i was 17 and 23 when i had my girls. they dont want me to help them with anything not even homework when school is in :haha: the lil one is 5 and the older one will be 11 in sept... pre-teen hell (guess im ready)... another note..... aww i wanna see the pups... cant believe my 5year old beat up lil kitty... we havent even had them a week. jease!!!! im awaiting these pics


----------



## SKAV

bunni: am so sorry to hear you are going through this..wish i could give you a real hug :hugs: You know whats best for you and your DDs..but i hope you resolve your problems.. We are here for you whenever you need us :flower:

here: :hi: how r u doing..i will finish here and go see ur journal :happydance:

snip: am really sorry one pup didn't make it..but thats his destiny..are you a Vet?? you seem to be good at this:happydance: can't wait to see those pics...

Ladies, am sorry to ask you this, but you are the only ones I have. I thought i would continue temping for the 1st trimester. Yesterday there was a dip on my chart and it remained there today..can you please gave a peep at my chart and tell me whether i am worrying for nothing or should i NOT temp anymore or there is something to worry about..am freaking out :sad1:


----------



## Want2bMum

oh bunni, i am so sorry to hear what happened! as you said, things happen for a reason and i am sure this reason is that you'll find someone else amazing and you'll have you lil one in the end. i know it is difficult to believe this when you are in the middle of a bad situation, but i am sure it will happen! :hugs:

@snip, i want to see the puppies too!!! congratulations!!! are you going to keep both of them? a birth is always something amazing whether is puppies or babies, it reminds how wonderful mother nature is!!!

@skav, hun, i don't think there is any problem with your chart, temps cannot keep going up or all pregnant women will be crazy feverish hormonal being...
i have read so many posts of ladies asking the very same question, it's normal to be worried but i wouldn't keep temping. you will have even a bigger drop, it is normal, your body cannot preserve the same temperature for 9 months or we wouldn't need warm clothes during winter and light ones during summer. don't worry, your lil one is here to stay!!! cant wait to see pictures of your baby next march!!!

have a nice day ladies!

:hugs:


----------



## SKAV

Want2bMum said:


> @skav, hun, i don't think there is any problem with your chart, temps cannot keep going up or all pregnant women will be crazy feverish hormonal being...
> i have read so many posts of ladies asking the very same question, it's normal to be worried but i wouldn't keep temping. you will have even a bigger drop, it is normal, your body cannot preserve the same temperature for 9 months or we wouldn't need warm clothes during winter and light ones during summer. don't worry, your lil one is here to stay!!! cant wait to see pictures of your baby next march!!!
> 
> have a nice day ladies!
> 
> :hugs:

Gosh...you sure know how to ease the pain....and am so glad your my friend..:hugs: I guess i was going crazy with the temps..i guess i won't temp daily maybe once in a way.. You really made me feel better...I wish,hope and pray you get the BFP soon , this cycle ...i really do... Thank you so much for your support... your simply great !:thumbup: hv a nice day :flower:


----------



## SKAV

* It's MAC's BIG DAY * I hope everything goes fine...


----------



## here_we_r

Skav: If you didn't have a little beanie in there I would spank you!!!! Stop it! No more temping for you. Its not a good idea. As want said I've read that several times. And all it does is make you worry. There is nothing to worried about. Stop..back away from the thermomenter. LOL

Hey Snip: How are you baby girl? Ready for some pics!

:hi: want.


----------



## chocbunni01

hi ladies, i got no sleep last night. this poor kitten over here kept trying to climb out this box. she wont go poopoo in her litter box either, tries to climb out. she misses her brother and he misses her, he keeps tryna save her from confinement :haha: im a achin a little today, and these bm are ridiculous tmi :blush: after telling these children momma isnt rich they still insist on going to this festival and getting this kitten looked at...*empty pockets after today* have a wonderful day Ladies :flower::hugs:


----------



## Snip

SKAV.....If I see one more temp on that chart I'm flying over there and will not be help responsible for my actions!!! 

As for me....pups are doing great!!
Pics taken with my phone...still need to download the others from the camera


----------



## SKAV

*here & snip* : :haha::haha::haha::haha: OMG!!! just packed up the thermometer!!! i don't wanna get spanked :haha: you girls made my day !!! I won't worry about the chart anymore...:thumbup: But love your words :rofl: you girls are the greatest !!!!Gosh...i love you all a lot each day !!
Snip, OMG the pups are so adorable...so tiny :cloud9: wish i cud hold one of them..hv you named them or are you gonna keep them or give them away??

bunni: hey bunni...a wonderful day to you too...my day is almost over..its 8.30pm :flower:


----------



## chocbunni01

awww puppies :happydance:


----------



## here_we_r

cute little puppies and healthy looking mom. Just the way it should be. 

Choc: congrats on the 4lbs. What are you doing to lose it? I need some ideas.


----------



## chocbunni01

here_we_r said:


> cute little puppies and healthy looking mom. Just the way it should be.
> 
> Choc: congrats on the 4lbs. What are you doing to lose it? I need some ideas.

well sweetie i must say it definately doesnt happen overnight like i wish. i had lost 20 in 3 months just to gain 27 in 6 months. :dohh: i am more then likely a lot heavier then you, and so my eating choices have changed just slightly. when i had that quick loss i was eating 300 calories per meal and then 100 calorie snacks. im a big girl so instead of making that homemade breakfast sandwich, sausage, egg and cheese and english muffin, i would eat oatmeal and a banana, snack would be a grapefruit or if i was starving id eat a fiber bar(beware makes you poop lol) but omg that carmel and oat fiber bar is fantastic! i made sure to have a salad for lunch and dinner, and lunch either half a sandwich or some sort of lean cusine, dinner, baked food, if fried, maybe one piece or whatever but i worshipped veggies(sometimes id be starving and know i couldnt have a damn thing else, and just opened a can of spinach (girl i was hungry lol))... nearly killed me watching the kids chow down and eat mac and cheese :haha: at my weight and activity my body needs 2300 calories to maintain(sounds like soooo much) i just deduct 500 from that or do some sort of exercise to deduce the other 250 if im hungry as hell... i failed today, im stressed but tomorrow is another day. :hugs:


----------



## Snip

chocbunni01 said:


> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> cute little puppies and healthy looking mom. Just the way it should be.
> 
> Choc: congrats on the 4lbs. What are you doing to lose it? I need some ideas.
> 
> well sweetie i must say it definately doesnt happen overnight like i wish. i had lost 20 in 3 months just to gain 27 in 6 months. :dohh: i am more then likely a lot heavier then you, and so my eating choices have changed just slightly. when i had that quick loss i was eating 300 calories per meal and then 100 calorie snacks. im a big girl so instead of making that homemade breakfast sandwich, sausage, egg and cheese and english muffin, i would eat oatmeal and a banana, snack would be a grapefruit or if i was starving id eat a fiber bar(beware makes you poop lol) but omg that carmel and oat fiber bar is fantastic! i made sure to have a salad for lunch and dinner, and lunch either half a sandwich or some sort of lean cusine, dinner, baked food, if fried, maybe one piece or whatever but i worshipped veggies(sometimes id be starving and know i couldnt have a damn thing else, and just opened a can of spinach (girl i was hungry lol))... nearly killed me watching the kids chow down and eat mac and cheese :haha: at my weight and activity my body needs 2300 calories to maintain(sounds like soooo much) i just deduct 500 from that or do some sort of exercise to deduce the other 250 if im hungry as hell... i failed today, im stressed but tomorrow is another day. :hugs:Click to expand...

some tips ons diet..... dont starve yourself and dont go tooo lean. You may lose a lot BUT when you go back to normal eating you will pick it up again.
Some tips I got from a personal trainer (yeah and not using it myself...but it work lol) 
Eat every 3 hours.....this sounds like a lot but isn't.
Breakfast 7am - bowl of cereal
snack 10am - fruit
lunch 1pm - 2 slices of wholewheat bread (with slice of cheese or something healthy like lettuce and tomato)
snack 4pm - fruit or health bar
dinner 7pm - lean meat with veggies or salad
snack 10pm - small cup of yoghurt or "lite" (diet) icecream

YOU MUST drink 2l of water!
Cut out all major fattening foods....like rice, potato, white bread, pasta, fried oily foods. if you do have to eat some have it in moderation! 
For example when its pasta night...make you veggies or sallad your main thing on your plate and have the pasta like you would normally have veggies/salad as side dish!
Replace your rice with brown/wholewheat rice...same with pasta...you get healthy options. 
Can give you some ideas to make healthy dinner that everyone will eat and not even look like diet foods.


----------



## chocbunni01

i know some people who diet dont like processed foods... but when i was dying for some sweets, besides fruit id eat a fiber bar, those skinny cow ice cream sandwichs(like 150-180 cal and 2-5 g of fat per serving depends on flavor, yet pricey). it might catch up to me eventually, but like i said im Trying :winkwink:


----------



## SKAV

hey here, snip,bunni & everyone :hi:

I just told the big news to my eldest son who's 7+ and he said *" I wish it's a baby girl !! 'cos i have had enough of Viky!!! *( his little bro ) :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: that was so sweet..........i understand him perfectly !!! The little one is such a naughty little thing :wacko: 

Have a wonderful day ladies :kiss:


----------



## chocbunni01

Morning and Afternoon Ladies, aww Skav thats cute what your son said but you know either way he will be excited for a new :baby:.. afm i think my body is trying to O and failing. ive had two dips in my chart although ff is stern with O being on cd 11... blah https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3610cf


----------



## here_we_r

Skav: That's so sweet and cute! Awww...You have to love kids! How are you?

Thanks Snip and Choc for the tips. I need to make a goal date for me to start. I am copying what you all said so I'll remember what to do.

Choc: I just looked at your chart. That was a low dip but it came back up. I don't know honey. Did you say you slept under the air condition or fan? I know when I do I get a fluctuation. Did you though on that night it dipped?


----------



## ttc11786

omg the puppies are soooo cute!!! send me one!!!!
skav, thats suuuch a cute response from your son!
choc: congrats on the 4 lbs!!!!! thats amazing!!! before i got pregnant i lost 30 lbs on weight watchers and i really think that is what got me my bfp. you should look into it. its very healthy and doesnt take too long. it took about 4-5 months to lose 30 lbs and it really felt very short! good luck!


----------



## chocbunni01

the past few days the weather was HOT!! it was near 100 for like 4 days ugh... so yes i did sleep under the a/c but its weird as you can see it didnt affect the other temps on other days and tmi last night i slept in undies, and under the sheet with the a/c on and the temp wasnt affected too much.. tonight is going to be cooler, and im going to have the fan on instead and see if it makes a difference in the morning


----------



## SKAV

Thanks girls.. 

Wow!! talking about weight is freaking me a little...'cos am 30lbs overweight :nope: my second pregnancy i was 146lbs and now 160lbs!!!!! my OB/GYN was telling me to reduce some weight..i did last yr and then it came back when i went on my vacation last yr..and after i was pregnant and then lost the baby last yr..now again 160lbs!! argh, i just don't know what the dc would tell me...:dohh: but am gonna eat healthy...and think positive :thumbup:


----------



## chocbunni01

Skav i wish i was 160, let alone under 200. i dont know how tall you are but im sure you arent 3'6 :haha:... with that being said, im wanting to lose weight since i know thats affecting my O big time! and my confidence and etc etc i could blab for hours... and i have hbp, and am on water pill and other bp med... right now you have bouncy bean growing that needs so much from you right now - stress. im happy you put that bbt away, and eating healthy and being positive is exactly whats best :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## SKAV

chocbunni01 said:


> Skav i wish i was 160, let alone under 200. i dont know how tall you are but im sure you arent 3'6 :haha:... with that being said, im wanting to lose weight since i know thats affecting my O big time! and my confidence and etc etc i could blab for hours... and i have hbp, and am on water pill and other bp med... right now you have bouncy bean growing that needs so much from you right now - stress. im happy you put that bbt away, and eating healthy and being positive is exactly whats best :thumbup::hugs:

hehe...:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Thank God am not 3'6 !! am 5'2 :blush: shorty:haha: yeah i stopped the bbt like you ladies advised :kiss:
oh! so u have hbp..it must be :wacko: when its its hot like your place right?? what is a water pill? :hugs:

here,snip,want,scooter,popcorn,ttc where r u ladies :shrug: :kiss:


----------



## ttc11786

im here :) felt kinda nauseous for a few hours today. i hope its not a sign that its coming on full force soon!! :(


----------



## chocbunni01

SKAV said:


> chocbunni01 said:
> 
> 
> Skav i wish i was 160, let alone under 200. i dont know how tall you are but im sure you arent 3'6 :haha:... with that being said, im wanting to lose weight since i know thats affecting my O big time! and my confidence and etc etc i could blab for hours... and i have hbp, and am on water pill and other bp med... right now you have bouncy bean growing that needs so much from you right now - stress. im happy you put that bbt away, and eating healthy and being positive is exactly whats best :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> hehe...:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Thank God am not 3'6 !! am 5'2 :blush: shorty:haha: yeah i stopped the bbt like you ladies advised :kiss:
> oh! so u have hbp..it must be :wacko: when its its hot like your place right?? what is a water pill? :hugs:
> 
> here,snip,want,scooter,popcorn,ttc where r u ladies :shrug: :kiss:Click to expand...

yea i have hpb, the water pill(been on it right after dd#2, 5 years cant believe it) is to make sure i dont have fluids build up in my body, for example if i eat salty food, which makes water retain i would have swollen ankles. the other pill was prescribed to me when the doctor noticed my blood pressure/body possible became immune to the pill altho im still on it... it might have been because i began smoking more then 10 cigs a day :wacko: gosh i need to quit!


----------



## Snip

Hi everyone :hi:

So glad to see you are all doing great!!

No news this side.....just waiting for O :coffee:

This next few days I have to work really hard to earn some extra money...
We got a new house in a neighbouring town and want to move ASAP!! But now we first need to get a valid excuse to get out of this current house (lease agreement) we actually have a valid excuse...the only problem is the owner dont think so. but I'm sure a doctor and health inspector can confirm the mold in this house are a health hazard!! (I can be a B!tch)
The new house is BIG!! 
Only a block away from the school so LG can walk to school.
Fenced yard for the doggies
No stairs or dangerous things in the house where LB can get hurt (we currently have a double story house with very dangerous stairs)

Soooo if I cant get out of the contract and get my security deposit I'll tell him to shove it and ask my boss to pay out some off my earnings for next month so that I can pay the other house's security deposit!


----------



## Want2bMum

hello ladies!!!

how was your week-end? mine was very nice, with friends having girl chat and drinks... relaxing!!!

wow the puppies are so so cute... i want one!!

today i went for ultra sound, not sure if you remember but during last scan they saw a 16.5mm thing that looked like a cyst...

well, turns out that it was a follicle, today it was 19.5mm and i have another of 14mm. they didn't grow very much, only around 3mm in a week so they gave me the HCG trigger shot, they gave me the box, i'll have to inject myself tomorrow morning and i think i will ovulate the day after...

hopefully they will both be good eggs... or my next cycle i'll have to do FSH injection therapy...

xxxx


----------



## Snip

YAY!!! Want2beMum....we're getting that BFP this month!!!! 
So you gonna have 2 eggies released.... will keep my Fx for you hun!! :happydance:


----------



## SKAV

hey ladies :hugs:

snip: wow moving to a new house is always a exciting thing for me although thinking about the packing makes me scream !! Hope things so smoothly and that new house will bring you the much desired BFP!!!

want: as snip says...2 eggies which means TWINS !!!!!!!!!!!! Gl with the BFP...

i prayed this morning too ,i actually said all of your names and was laughing at myself.. all i said was the nicknames i didnt know the real names.. :rofl:


----------



## Snip

SKAV...luckily I have a mom and mom-in-law who voluntered to do the packing! :haha:

I actually thought the same thing this morning...we dont know names or what the other look like!


----------



## SKAV

wow...lucky you...!! so you must be just doing the chilling out stuff and letting mom and MIL do the packing..!! nah!! just kidding...

yesssss :rofl: i was like..Maria, I hope and pray my friends..SNIP,HERE,MACS,WANT,POPCORN,BUNNI, SCOOTER etc etc...and i was like :saywhat:


----------



## Snip

SKAV said:


> wow...lucky you...!! so you must be just doing the chilling out stuff and letting mom and MIL do the packing..!! nah!! just kidding...
> 
> yesssss :rofl: i was like..Maria, I hope and pray my friends..SNIP,HERE,MACS,WANT,POPCORN,BUNNI, SCOOTER etc etc...and i was like :saywhat:

I WISH!! I have to work to make some extra money. You see I dont get fixed salary...I get paid for what I do everyday...so the more I do the more the money :thumbup:
We have to get a new stove, dstv dish and new curtains when we move...
the living room there's sooo big it has 5 windows...so 10 curtain drops of the same color :wacko: 

WHahahahahaha,,,that's funny....I'll post a pic later of me and the kiddies then you'll atleast know what I look like :-D


----------



## SKAV

Awe..snip thats a little tough ..i understand..i thought you were getting a monthly salary :nope: OMG..i totally understand how its costly to organize a newly shifted house..i still have carton boxes lying in my house:dohh: its been 4 yrs we shifted here but we don't get enough money to do "New" stuffs to the house..:dohh:
I hope you find a way to make yourself out of the difficulties your facing and is it difficult to find jobs over there??


----------



## Snip

Yeah, jobs are sooo scarce here in SA! 
I was actually lucky with this job. worked in the office for 4 years and then went on maternity leave with LB...when it was over Aug 2010 I stayed at home doing the same work. still working shifts but I can choose my own hours. dont get a fixed salary but my earnings have more than doubled! 
And I have my kids with me so I'm happy!! 

Hubby had an issue with me earning more than him but made peace with...male ego!!
But I can understand....I bring home 3 times his salary every month!
But I do work my ass off....10-12 hours a day. 
Still doing my house work myself and looking after the kids....no help or maid.


----------



## SKAV

Snip said:


> Yeah, jobs are sooo scarce here in SA!
> I was actually lucky with this job. worked in the office for 4 years and then went on maternity leave with LB...when it was over Aug 2010 I stayed at home doing the same work. still working shifts but I can choose my own hours. dont get a fixed salary but my earnings have more than doubled!
> And I have my kids with me so I'm happy!!
> 
> Hubby had an issue with me earning more than him but made peace with...male ego!!
> But I can understand....I bring home 3 times his salary every month!
> But I do work my ass off....10-12 hours a day.
> Still doing my house work myself and looking after the kids....no help or maid.

God..you lucky then..I mean your happy with what you have!! and talk about male ego!! way to go girl :happydance: your working your ass off but you getting it in return so i am glad:flower: 
so when u r not at home where do ur kids stay??


----------



## Snip

SKAV said:


> Snip said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, jobs are sooo scarce here in SA!
> I was actually lucky with this job. worked in the office for 4 years and then went on maternity leave with LB...when it was over Aug 2010 I stayed at home doing the same work. still working shifts but I can choose my own hours. dont get a fixed salary but my earnings have more than doubled!
> And I have my kids with me so I'm happy!!
> 
> Hubby had an issue with me earning more than him but made peace with...male ego!!
> But I can understand....I bring home 3 times his salary every month!
> But I do work my ass off....10-12 hours a day.
> Still doing my house work myself and looking after the kids....no help or maid.
> 
> God..you lucky then..I mean your happy with what you have!! and talk about male ego!! way to go girl :happydance: your working your ass off but you getting it in return so i am glad:flower:
> so when u r not at home where do ur kids stay??Click to expand...

I dont go to places where me kids cant go with.....like in Never!


----------



## ttc11786

skav:
i'm also 160! but i'm 5"4 and i just lost 30 lbs so for me this is the skinniest ive been in years! i'm almost a size 10! :) maybe ill lose another 10 over the next 6 weeks before i start my 2nd trimester and the weight gain begins! :)


----------



## chocbunni01

afternoon, and evening ladies. i find myself extra snappy since friday. cramping is nerve wrecking, and this ex of mine is all sad, calling private, and major stalking guess he wants to dtd :haha: im beyond gloomy today, really sux, and listening to this sad sac music isnt helping either, although i dont want to listen to my usual upbeat music... ff took away my crosshairs when i put my temp today cause it was low, so i took it again and put the higher temp just to satisfy myself and keep the crosshairs :haha:... ohhh.... blah.. i probably need to see a psych im so nuts and full of :growlmad:.... i took temp after 2 hours of sleep.... anyway hope you ladies are/and have had a wonderful day... and you ladies already know im a chattycathy... i know i know i talk/write tooo darn much....


----------



## chocbunni01

Snip said:


> SKAV said:
> 
> 
> wow...lucky you...!! so you must be just doing the chilling out stuff and letting mom and MIL do the packing..!! nah!! just kidding...
> 
> yesssss :rofl: i was like..Maria, I hope and pray my friends..SNIP,HERE,MACS,WANT,POPCORN,BUNNI, SCOOTER etc etc...and i was like :saywhat:
> 
> I WISH!! I have to work to make some extra money. You see I dont get fixed salary...I get paid for what I do everyday...so the more I do the more the money :thumbup:
> We have to get a new stove, dstv dish and new curtains when we move...
> the living room there's sooo big it has 5 windows...so 10 curtain drops of the same color :wacko:
> 
> WHahahahahaha,,,that's funny....I'll post a pic later of me and the kiddies then you'll atleast know what I look like :-DClick to expand...


no lie i am beyond curious of what you ladies look like :haha:


----------



## ttc11786

ha i always think that too! "i wonder what she looks like"


----------



## chocbunni01

ttc11786 said:


> ha i always think that too! "i wonder what she looks like"

you have a pic ttc? i do but i hate taking pics... they never show all the beauty :haha:


----------



## ttc11786

well, i live in a very close tight knit community where people dont talk about ttc and noone ever tells they are expecting until after 12 13 weeks so thats why i dont have a picture in case someone on here knows me :)


----------



## chocbunni01

totally understood:hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

SNIP: I just looked at your ticker. You and I are on the exact same cycle. I'm cycle day 12 as well. I'm 30 day cycle too.!! 

I've been having an abundant amount of ewcm for the past two days. Yesterday had a pink streak in it. I haven't gotten ewcm like this in I can't tell you when. Wow!

What about you? what's going on with you?

Hi ladies...want, choc, skav, ttc. How are you?


----------



## ttc11786

good! how r u? i hope you get your bfp this cycle!!!!!!


----------



## here_we_r

Thanks girlie. I appreciate it. Seems like a long road!


----------



## chocbunni01

here_we_r said:


> Thanks girlie. I appreciate it. Seems like a long road!

Hi Here, nice to see you... wish you luck with you bfp this cycle FX :baby: Dust!


----------



## Want2bMum

hi ladies,

how r u today?
i had to inject myself with hcg shot... it wasn't bad but it wasnt pleasant :wacko: ...i hope this is my month because the doc wants me to move to fsh injections for next cycle and i don't know if i can do it!!! :nope:

@herewer ewcm is good good sign!!! bfp on your way!!! :happydance::happydance:

@skav, snip, bunni thank you girls!!! :hugs: 2 follies its good but one of mine was only 14mm, too small and the other one was 19.5mm, it only grew 3mm in a week, not so good. i have read of people having follies of 28mm, i am very far from that so i don't think i will have twins... will be enough lucky if i get my BFP!!! :baby:

should ovulate between tonight and tomorrow... so very busy with dtd :haha:

the doc told us to dtd everyday, yesterday, today, tomorrow and the day after... i hope hubby has enough swimmers!!! :spermy::spermy:

girls, i'd love tosee you all in pics and would like to put mine.... but i am very worried there could be some colleagues of mine using bb and i wouldnt want to share my baby plans or the size of my follies or the times we dtd with any person working with me...

sorry i am very paranoid on this :haha:

maybe we can find somewhere else where we can exchange pics and nobody else can see :shrug:

@skav thank you so much for praying for us hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: this means a lot to me :hugs::hugs:


----------



## SKAV

here: :hugs: Ooh !!! EWCM !! what are you doing here babes??? GO BD !!!! :haha::haha: This is your cycle...!!!:thumbup:

SNIP & bunni : hey girlies..:hugs:how are you girls ??

Want : hey lovely!! oh well...leave out the twins but go for the BFP!!! Whenever i saw FERTILE MUCUS I BD'd!! so we BD'd everyday (in my case Ovulation Day we just couldn't since we were away from home!!) But somehow his spermies caught the eggie...:happydance: This is the cycle for you too...

I won't be able to post any fotos too...I haven't told anyone yet and I don't know who are here on BNB whom I know...so I guess I will stay "SKAV" :shrug:

GL to you girls.... :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Popcorn

Hi everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hope all of you are well? I'm getting ready for a BD marathon!! :happydance:
EWCM is here and doing OPK's. so far they have been negative, but I normally OV on CD16, sooo- 3 or 4 days of BD with fertile CM should do it I hope :flower:

Come on baby, we are ready for you now!

SKAV! I'm so excited that you are pregnant! How are you feeling? Any symptoms?? 
:flower:


----------



## chocbunni01

morning ladies, for some reason i decided to treat my opk's as a hpt, since women have said if they are blaring + there is a possible babe in the oven. the damn thing is barely visible... lol.. im probably out this cycle... today is cd 20 and im guessing i have less than 5 days before af shows... good luck to you ladies :hugs: :baby: DUST!


----------



## here_we_r

Choc: Don't give up yet. How are you mentally love? What about ex-potential? Has he been around? Have you told him your feelings and thoughts? :hugs: sweetgirl.

Skav: hi preggo lady!! LOL..We've been BD the past few days when I saw the EWCM. Course DH doesn't mind at all! I've had him waiting between AF last cycle and the HSG. (couldn't BD until it was over)..so... (Jehovah God please let me concieve an extra special egg that just wants to implant and of course stay there) LOL My opk was neg this morning but I do also get my first surge in the afternoon. I've been O starting at CD 15. so i'm looking for it really soon!

Popcorn: HI...BD marathon...that is too cute!

Want: Hey baby!!!!! Get on it girl friend! As popcorn said BD marathon...LOL

Snip: you should be getting ready to O as well. How are you?

TTC: LOL...You're going to have to change your name to something like (drum roll please)...Done Did It...LOL...Have you been sick? I know you said the other day you had a little.


----------



## Snip

Hi girls, I'm still here and reading your post when I get a break. things are just sooo hectic here with the struggle to get out of this lease. went to see a building inspector and also health inspector. If all goes well, we're moving within a weeks time.

About the pics I promised.....how do you make them smaller?
Pics size to large to be uploaded :-(


----------



## SKAV

Popcorn: am Ok hun..symptoms are normal..no nausea so far:shrug: Go girl Go!! BD marathon :haha: GL in catching that eggie!!:thumbup:

here: Gosh, I wish you and everyone catch that eggie this cycle so that we can become Bump buddies too:flower: Gl hun :hugs:

Bunni: hey girl :hugs:

Snip: I hope everything goes well with the house and you move asap!! 
regarding the foto, open the foto on pain and try shrinking it a little and then upload it here...can't wait to see it :happydance:


----------



## chocbunni01

my photo seems quite large as well. i put it on photobucket.. i havent tried to put it on here yet


----------



## SKAV

SKAV said:


> Popcorn: am Ok hun..symptoms are normal..no nausea so far:shrug: Go girl Go!! BD marathon :haha: GL in catching that eggie!!:thumbup:
> 
> here: Gosh, I wish you and everyone catch that eggie this cycle so that we can become Bump buddies too:flower: Gl hun :hugs:
> 
> Bunni: hey girl :hugs:
> 
> Snip: I hope everything goes well with the house and you move asap!!
> regarding the foto, open the foto on pain and try shrinking it a little and then upload it here...can't wait to see it :happydance:

God!!! it should read as Open your foto with PAINT not pain :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## chocbunni01

wanted to see what would happen ok here is the test lol
https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z385/chocbunni01/IMG00108-20110218-0812.jpg


----------



## SKAV

chocbunni01 said:


> wanted to see what would happen ok here is the test lol
> https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z385/chocbunni01/IMG00108-20110218-0812.jpg

wow !!!!!!! bunni your sexy !!!!!!!!!!! so pretty !!! are those ur natural color eyes ?? woohoooooo!!!!


----------



## Want2bMum

SKAV said:


> chocbunni01 said:
> 
> 
> wanted to see what would happen ok here is the test lol
> https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z385/chocbunni01/IMG00108-20110218-0812.jpg
> 
> wow !!!!!!! bunni your sexy !!!!!!!!!!! so pretty !!! are those ur natural color eyes ?? woohoooooo!!!!Click to expand...

hey lady... i was thinking the same thing... wow!!!! you do look sexy bunni!!!!

your eyes are amazing... is it your real colour???


----------



## chocbunni01

:rofl: i wish, those are prescription contacts....


----------



## here_we_r

Choc girl..you so funny! Hey I just PM'd you back. 

My ladies..I have lots of ewcm still and...pain in the right ovary today. This morning was negative opk..but I always get my first surge in the afternoon. Can't wait to get home to check. But wait....

Does the pain mean that its getting ready?


----------



## SKAV

chocbunni01 said:


> :rofl: i wish, those are prescription contacts....

hey want !! :hugs:

bunni :but they look real! suits you though..such a sexy thing :winkwink:

Ok ladies, see you tomorrow!! am gonna :sleep: Gudnite to me and Good day to ya'll !! :kiss::hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

Ok..another baby annoucement here at work...:cry:


----------



## Want2bMum

hello SKAV, how r u??? i see your ticker has changed picture, you r now on the second one.... how cute is your LO already!!!!! you must be so proud!!!

@herewer, I always get O pain the day before, the day of O and the day after... so i think it's good news... let the marathon begin!!!!

@bunni, that colour really suits you!!! i always wanted blue eyes so i bought coloured contacts once... i never managed to put them on... after so many trials my eyes were red instead of blue ah ah ah


----------



## chocbunni01

here_we_r said:


> Choc girl..you so funny! Hey I just PM'd you back.
> 
> My ladies..I have lots of ewcm still and...pain in the right ovary today. This morning was negative opk..but I always get my first surge in the afternoon. Can't wait to get home to check. But wait....
> 
> Does the pain mean that its getting ready?

id say its getting ready, even if the opk is - tonight id still dtd

ff is so goofy... i just wonder why they didnt change my O date to cd 15, look at this chart 
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## here_we_r

Thanks Choc!


----------



## ttc11786

here_we_r said:


> Choc: Don't give up yet. How are you mentally love? What about ex-potential? Has he been around? Have you told him your feelings and thoughts? :hugs: sweetgirl.
> 
> Skav: hi preggo lady!! LOL..We've been BD the past few days when I saw the EWCM. Course DH doesn't mind at all! I've had him waiting between AF last cycle and the HSG. (couldn't BD until it was over)..so... (Jehovah God please let me concieve an extra special egg that just wants to implant and of course stay there) LOL My opk was neg this morning but I do also get my first surge in the afternoon. I've been O starting at CD 15. so i'm looking for it really soon!
> 
> Popcorn: HI...BD marathon...that is too cute!
> 
> Want: Hey baby!!!!! Get on it girl friend! As popcorn said BD marathon...LOL
> 
> Snip: you should be getting ready to O as well. How are you?
> 
> TTC: LOL...You're going to have to change your name to something like (drum roll please)...Done Did It...LOL...Have you been sick? I know you said the other day you had a little.

haha ya i do have to change my name!!! thank g-d, i've been pretty good, eysterday i didnt feel sick at all! i hope it stays this way!!!! im sooo nervous, i'm about to go to the dr for my 1st early scan!!!!! wish my luck!


----------



## here_we_r

TTC: I don't have to wish you luck...I KNOW things are good with the beanie..How exciting sweetie. Take a pic and post so we can see the beanie. I'm so happy for you honey. YOu are 6 wks...that's milestone in itself...:wohoo: 

:hugs: can't wait to hear the good news!!


----------



## SKAV

hey everyone :flower:

want: yeah..6weeks :cloud9: I am fine but ya'know inside me there's a teeny-weeny scared part about it..that's natural I guess, after a m/c !! GL with your BD

here: Ooooooh!! sound like O is here !! BD girl BD!! :sex: :sex: :sex: :winkwink: 

ttc: Awe... how exciting :happydance: can't wait to see the scan pic :happydance: 

bunni : hey sexy :winkwink: how r u doing??

Girls, when I Bd'd this cycle I did "POSITIVE THINKING" which I read on Cher122's FB page. This is the link https://iamcheri22.blogspot.com/search/label/Positive Thinking and Visualizing Technique for TTC

I did that everytime I BD'd, even during non fertile days :thumbup:


----------



## Snip

Oh Choc, love your eyes in that pic!!!


The pics I promised: 

daddy with the kids.....


Me and LB....


----------



## Popcorn

Hi SKAV :flower:

I felt really positve after our BD last evening as I had a really dark OPK 15 mins before :happydance: wish I had done the positive thinking now...

i just lay with legs up for 45 minutes and OH and I watched cartoons...still...quite positive so really hope it's my month. 

Any of you girls use OPKs?

We only BD's the evening before OV and in the morning i think because this morning's OPK was lighter and now it's negative. so I think OV happened during the night...so would an early evening BD and a morning BD be enough to catch the eggy released at night? :flower:


----------



## here_we_r

HI Popcorn: I use them. Looks like you should have caught it. I took one yesterday since I had the O pain and lots of ewcm. It was almost as dark as Control yesterday evening and almost as dark as control this morning. I was going to bring one to work with me and forgot! Oh well it will have to wait until I get home. I should get it completely between today and tomorrow. Looking forward to it. LOL

Snip: Hi!!! Girl...what's that in your hand? Can I have some? LOL You have a very nice looking family. AWWW


----------



## chocbunni01

hi ladies, you have a beautiful family Snip, thanx for sharing!! Yes, Popcorn you have covered it all.... TTC awaiting the pic :coffee:... afm today is cd 21, hopefully 10dpo, or dpo anything would be nice :haha:


----------



## here_we_r

Snip..how did you upload that?


Ok...just found it under advanced. LOL


----------



## here_we_r

chocbunni01 said:


> hi ladies, you have a beautiful family Snip, thanx for sharing!! Yes, Popcorn you have covered it all.... TTC awaiting the pic :coffee:... afm today is cd 21, hopefully 10dpo, or dpo anything would be nice :haha:

hey girlie girl! How are you?


----------



## Snip

here_we_r said:


> HI Popcorn: I use them. Looks like you should have caught it. I took one yesterday since I had the O pain and lots of ewcm. It was almost as dark as Control yesterday evening and almost as dark as control this morning. I was going to bring one to work with me and forgot! Oh well it will have to wait until I get home. I should get it completely between today and tomorrow. Looking forward to it. LOL
> 
> Snip: Hi!!! Girl...what's that in your hand? Can I have some? LOL You have a very nice looking family. AWWW

hahahahahaha :haha: that was 2 weeks ago at my best friends LG b-day....think it was a "Reds" cider. really wish I had some now!!


----------



## chocbunni01

here_we_r said:


> chocbunni01 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies, you have a beautiful family Snip, thanx for sharing!! Yes, Popcorn you have covered it all.... TTC awaiting the pic :coffee:... afm today is cd 21, hopefully 10dpo, or dpo anything would be nice :haha:
> 
> hey girlie girl! How are you?Click to expand...

im doing ok, thanx for asking!! sounds like you are going to catch that eggy this cycle :thumbup: im just awaiting the outcome of this cycle... i checked my cp and it was high and i could barely reach it... ahh i hope the soy didnt mess anything up.. :wacko:


----------



## SKAV

snip!!!!!!! what an awesome family..you look so cool and relaxed :flower: your little one is a cutie pie:kiss:

popcorn: hey sweets...wow...THAT'S BDing :thumbup: I am sure you caught that eggie right on time!! :saywhat: 45mins legs raised ..!!!!! wow girlie ur great!!:thumbup:

bunni: FF didn't change your temp maybe due to higher temp before CD 15. As far as I've read on FF, 6 temps should be below O day temp, and after the O day temps remain elevated..and am hoping and praying for a BFP!!

here!!: Go BD !!! :happydance: 

Gosh, am so praying for you all girls...I really wish you get all your BFPs this cycle..[-o&lt;


----------



## Popcorn

:haha: thanks SKAV, I did cheat slightly by resting my legs on the headboard :haha: xx

I really want to join you in the pregnancy adventure!! xx


----------



## SKAV

Popcorn said:


> :haha: thanks SKAV, I did cheat slightly by resting my legs on the headboard :haha: xx
> 
> I really want to join you in the pregnancy adventure!! xx

:rofl: if it was me i would have had all my food to my throat :haha::haha: 

You wouldn't believe how happy I would be to have you and all others on this adventurous journey...COME SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON :hugs:


----------



## ttc11786

thanks everyone! just came back from dr. and i we saw our little baby!! everything looked good and normal and we were even able to see the little flickering heartbeat!! i didnt get a chance to take a pic but im going back in 2 weeks for an 8 week scan so ill take one then! I dont know what im gonna do to keep my mind occupied until then!!!


----------



## Want2bMum

hello girls!!!

how r u today?? busy busy day for me at work today, even more because i was trying so hard to stay awake ah ah ah ah

@snip, u have a beautiful family!!!! your lo is so so so cute.... i want one of those!!!!

i am ovulating today, yesterday got my trigger shot and today around 2pm i started to feel ovulation pain which got worst by the hour.... let the bd marathon begin!!!!

@skav, i am definitely going to try the positive thinking exercise tonight after bd... hopefully i'll get my bfp!!!

lots of hugs to all of you!!!


xxx


----------



## SKAV

ttc: awe...what a great news :happydance: can't wait to see the pic of the next scan..it's true time is frozen!! it seems endless and a day passes so slowly:dohh: 

want: Hope you had a BD marathon last nite :happydance: yeah, hope the positive thinking helps.. Now lets keep our fxd :hugs:


----------



## chocbunni01

morning/afternoon ladies. looks like my temps are stabilizing... :wacko: im guessing that might mean one thing... My Ovulation Chart


----------



## ttc11786

choc: your chart actually looks awesome!! have you tested yet?? keeping my fingers xed!!

i'm going to the OB today for my first appointment!! anyone wanna tell me what happens during the first visit?


----------



## chocbunni01

no i have not tested. im going to wait and see what happens although when i woke up this morning i wish i had a test lol... first doc appt, how exciting. its been awile since i had one of those so im trying to remember. i remember being weighed, and bp taken, and getting a booklet which over time would show the progress of the pregnancy on every doc visit. i think i got blood work done... damn its been so long ago :wacko:


----------



## here_we_r

Choc: Hey..just saw your chart! It really does look good. What's your LP?

TTC: Its been a while since a REAL pregnancy but when I had the "whatever you want to call it in Dec". (they couldn't find the fetus)
So in essense before they discovered nothing was there..this is what happened:

I had blood workup done, vitals, got a vaginal check, got baby packet (included in it was hospital info, lamaze class info and etc. and got next appt. Was told then they would do a scan which was in 2 wks). I went in at 4wks. so the scan was going to be at 6wks.

How excited sweetheart! Congratulations a thousand times over!


----------



## here_we_r

Hey girls..I'm excited. I got my positive opk today. :wohoo: I pray it leads up to a bfp:
 



Attached Files:







photo1.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## chocbunni01

here_we_r said:


> Hey girls..I'm excited. I got my positive opk today. :wohoo: I pray it leads up to a bfp:

those are some beautiful lines... :happydance: i honestly dont know my luteal phase


----------



## here_we_r

Thanks Choc. We'll know your LP this time cause you have the chart.. Prayerfully its not going to matter what your LP is and you won't care for 9 months..:thumbup:


----------



## here_we_r

Hey I was watching Ovulation on Youtube. Look what I found. This is pretty cool. I put it in a spoiler for anyone who doesn't want to look. Its very intereting how our tubes suck up the egg...


Spoiler
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-VKgdhfNpY&feature=related


----------



## Want2bMum

wow!!!

this video is amazing! thanks for sharing!


----------



## eoinandconor

Hi girls :) I have been on here quite a while but dont know the terms yet, what cd1? Can i join too? :) x


----------



## here_we_r

Want: I thought it was pretty cool too. Now I know what I tubes and stuff do each month..LOL. Our bodies are wonderfully made.

Eoin: Hi: Welcome. CD means cycle day


----------



## chocbunni01

i missed the eggy coming out :haha: ill have to play it again.. welcome Eion. afm im going to bed tonight scared as heck.. wondering what tomorrow will be like...


----------



## ttc11786

hey everyone! thanks for the video! soo cool!!

eoin: welcome! cd1 means cycle day 1 (the day your period starts) dpo is days past ovulation hope that helps! :)

thanks for telling me what happens at the first ob visit!
Since i am also working with a fertility specialist and had a 6 week scan yesterday, I didn't have one today. and since i went to this OB about a month ago and had an entire work up of yearly tests she did not do a pelvic exam (just gave me a scrip for prenatal workup of bloods)
I'm going back to my fertility specialist in 2 weeks for an 8 week scan (I will definitely get a picture!) and then after that i will have my 11-13 week scan with my regular OB to look at the nuchal translucency and if all goes well we can start telling everyone!!

so far i've been feeling ok, very sore boobs and they are HUGE!! and pretty tired and some gas and bloating and only a little queasiness on and off. I truly hope and pray that the morning sickness doesnt get any worse! I dont think i'd be able to handle it!! 

do you think mine will get worse? I hear its supposed to get really bad at 6 weeks if you're going to get it bad.


----------



## eoinandconor

Hiya this is my 3 month TTC , first month i was unsure of my cycle etc, last month i used opk and dtd lots around fertile time, witch made an appear bang on 14 dpo, We decided to maybe have a break and miss this month and try again next month, but i bought an opk yesterday!!! Hubby works away during the week and is home tonight, done opk this afternoon and was neg.. its now cd11 ... got symptoms that O is near.. wish i would get a smiley face as hubby goes back to work Monday morn for the week!! might get him to pull a sickly, bonking might change his mind and he'll stay at home..

We are blessed with 2 little sons where i was lucky and fell pregnant in the first on of trying for each of them, think Hubby would like a daughter although he never says.. id be happy with either 

What about everyone else? Anyone with the same cd as me wanna be buddies? 

Fingers crossed for everyone on this thread that wee get our little bundles cooking soon and congrats to ladies who have x


----------



## Popcorn

Eioin, welcome! You should still bd even before a positive OPK as sperm can live up to 5/7 days. If you are having signs of OV approaching get BDing! xx

How is everyone else?

I'm 3 DPO today according to FF. I OV'd early. Hope we caught the eggy...


----------



## chocbunni01

Hello ladies!! hope everyone is doing well and have caught or about to catch those eggies... TTC its really hard to say, i know that with my first i was nauseous because of this big a$$ horsepill they gave me for being anemic, omg the thought makes me wanna gag... the 2nd one i was nauseous but it wasnt like lay on the side of the bed just barf in the bag.... its interesting people talking about their cha cha's getting really big. i only got that after i gave birth :haha: afm im freaking out since last cycle was 22 days and today is cd 23 if af doesnt show :wacko: so now im diggin all in there checking cm and cp and just like hmm ok... Popcorn nice to see you, hope all is well.... FX for you!! :baby: DUST!


----------



## ttc11786

choc: thanks for the info!
eoin: ya you should definitely get to trying this weekend (if you're trying)

choc, congrats on the 4 lbs!! since conception i've lost 7 lbs! its really crazy! and all i'm eating are carbs because im not interested in much else! it would be fun to lose another 5 lbs before the 2nd trimester starts! but i wont try because thats crazy! i'm finally 160 lbs, which is less than my husband!! and skinniest i've been since high school! it kinda sucks that all that hard work is just gonna go bye bye now and i will start over again in 8.5 months!


----------



## eoinandconor

Thanks girls :) i cant get bonking until he gets home 8 30 tonight :) chinese and some vino and bonking on the menu haha 

yes im trying for number 3 , its getting frustrating cos 3rd month of trying.. didnt even have to think about it for my 2 boys.. just decided and 2 weeks later Bfp for both.. i was so lucky.. i think last month we maybe have got it, but sadly i had a strange Af with lots of clots.. not sure if it was Af or we lost :( 

Has anyone else experienced something similar ? x


----------



## SKAV

hey ladies :hi:

eoin: welcome and i'm on my 3rd too and so hoping for a BABY GIRL!!! :cloud9:

popcorn: wow you've O'd earlier and BDd too..now FXd and sending tons of + vibes!!

here: lovely video!! that's all in our body..OMG!! :o

ttc: :saywhat: you lost 7lbs?? how are you doing that???????? how how how..????? I have put on 2lbs already!!!! OMG!! I'm craving only for my dishes(asian-indian) but eating moderately and am trying so hard...tell me your secret!!! i dont hv m/s, just feeling queasy in the mornings so i hv only a milk coffee once in while...God!! my BMI was 30 just before my conception :dohh: am so scared and its too late, so being very careful!!:shrug:


----------



## Popcorn

SKAV!! nice to hear from you :hugs: thanks for the + vibes! You are pregnant, eat woman :haha:

Remember when we were wishing we were throwing up? Are you yet? :hugs:

Oooh, and lots of baby girl vibes your way! xx


----------



## SKAV

Popcorn!!!!: hey sweetie pie!! Its so lovely to see you hanging around too:hugs: Yeah I remember waiting to throw up, but am not or lets say not daily once in a while..wish i was throwing up so that i might shed some pounds:shrug::haha::haha: am really freaking out, thinking what my OB/GYN would say!! Thanks for baby girl vibes, I really need it :hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

Hey Choc, Skav, Popcorn, Emi, and ttc:

Choc: What do you think? Looks like you are late. OH my! I so hope so baby!

Skav: Hey pregnant lady. 

Popcorn: congrats on the dpo. lots of dust to you girlie

Emi: Hi

ttc: Hey girlie girl. How's the beanie?

Me. I think I'm 1dpo. My signs (opk and ewcm) and my temps went up this morning. I played with my chart and if temp keeps going up tomorrow and the next day it will be confirmed on FF. Today though I've had a little pelvic soreness and uncomfortableness this morning. So I guess we'll see. DTD early evening just to cover my basis. I pray this is it for me. Although my Dr's office called my FS to rush me in. The FS called today and said she's waiting on one more past doc to send my old records and they would get me in within two weeks. Hopefully I won't have to see them!


----------



## ScooterKat

Well Hey there my lovely ladies!

I am doing ok...got my yearly cold, ahhhhchoooo!

I have decided I am gonna try the natural way to get pg...

So we are gonna get some vitex(chaste tree berry or angus-castus) and some maca root.

I am wondering, I cant seem to find a certain dosage to take of each, I am wondering if any of u wonderful ladies knew the dosage or a website I can look at to find the dosages?

I am gonna try and catch up on all the pages I have missed..but, if u ladies want to give me a run down of whats been going on with ya'll? or maybe 1 person can do the run down, lol!

Thanks, Ladies! I will try and come back on tonight and read the updates and pages I have missed, there seems to be alot.

Love and Hugs and Belly Rubs and Baby Dust,
Katie


----------



## ttc11786

skav, dont worry! just eat healthy and stay active and you'll be fine! thats my plan anyway!
I havent really been trying to lose weight i just have less of an appetite lately and not really in the mood for much besides plain toast I really can't wait for my appetite to come back so i can love food again!!

herewer: beanie and mamma are good :) a tiny bit queasy today but nothing terrible, i just wish it would go away so i could eat! we're having dinner with friends tonight and i dont wanna make anything obvious! I hope she makes something light like soup!!


----------



## Snip

Hey everyone, just checking up on you all. Things are crazy this side with the big move 2morow. Never thought i could pack up a 4 bedroom house stuff in one day!! Will give an more detailed update on monday. Enjoy the weekend girls!! :hugs:


----------



## ttc11786

good luck snip!!!! they say if you change your environment you also change your luck! i hope this is true for you!!!!


----------



## chocbunni01

omg Scootsaboot(Scooterkat) came online... :hugs: missed you soo much....:cry: girl we about the same.. TTC and Skav aww bump buddies, thats so cute :hugs::cry: im such a mess lol... Here, omg i survived cd 23 lmao, im amazed, still scared tomorrow, and the next day and the next and the next :haha: i got a job interview on wednesday... im just sitting here like ok whats it gonna be!!?? Eoin, hope you got the OH tied up and baby making ready!! :haha: afm ahhhh cd 23 going to cd 24 like lord Jesus did soy make my cycle longer, did i mess up, did i actually O, do i dare buy a hpt and use it.... im going to wait... i dont wanna buy a hpt and it be - i dont wanna hurt... im partying tonight for some reason, probably bad idea, but it takes my worries away... love you ladies :hugs: and *kisses*


----------



## ScooterKat

Thanks, Chocbunni!

I am just doing what I can until I see the doc in sept, hopefully.

I am doing lots of stuff with my best friend and her kids and my hubby. Keeping myself as busy as I can.

Big Huge Hugs to all of you wonderful ladies!

Love,
Katie


----------



## ScooterKat

Hey Ladies...

I am wondering, what do u think I should take...SOY or VITEX(caste berry/angus-castus)? I am just confused on which one I should take...I am leaning towards Vitex, but I have heard great tings about soy...

I am leaning towards Vitex, cause maybe it will make my cycle consistent... but I have heard soy is like clomid...and I would have to take 75mgs of soy for 5 days to get the same affect of 150mgs of clomid... I am just confused...maybe take both???

HELP! :(


----------



## chocbunni01

ScooterKat said:


> Hey Ladies...
> 
> I am wondering, what do u think I should take...SOY or VITEX(caste berry/angus-castus)? I am just confused on which one I should take...I am leaning towards Vitex, but I have heard great tings about soy...
> 
> I am leaning towards Vitex, cause maybe it will make my cycle consistent... but I have heard soy is like clomid...and I would have to take 75mgs of soy for 5 days to get the same affect of 150mgs of clomid... I am just confused...maybe take both???
> 
> HELP! :(

not famaliar with vitex, but i took soy this cycle in case i didnt O, which it seems i wasnt... i guess some women take soy to O earlier in cycle and lengthen their lp if it is short. i bought my soy from walmart cost me $6. they are 40 mg tabs... i took cd 3-7, 40,80,80,120,120... they have a soy thread on ttc.. could check it out...


----------



## Want2bMum

hello ladies,

how is everybody?

i'm 2 or 3dpo today and decided to stop temping for this cycle to avoid stress, i'll temp again on cd14, if bbt is below coverline i'll get af, if it is around 98 then it's good news... i think i am using bbt as hpt... but i don't want to spend anymore money in hpt unless i have a good reason!!!

i took soy for 2 cycles, the first i ovulated on cd19 which was a success for me, but the second i ovulated much later. when i asked to the ladies of this forum what they thought about soy and vitex, i was advised soy by many ladies because it is supposed to give faster results. vitex is more like to regulate your cycle long term, soy, like clomid, to achieve a better and faster ovulation... didn't work quite well for me though...


----------



## chocbunni01

hi ladies, how are you's? i hope wonderful :hugs: afm im just freakin out as these days go by and wondering what the next will bring... im cd 24... im trying to hold out on testing since i dont want to be disappointed, nor waste $ on hpt... im daring myself to go to cd 35 if i can last that long/af doesnt show up :haha: the reason being is that the shortest cycle ive had ws 22 and the longest was 33, and so i figure if i wait it might be best.... typing this right now has me :wacko: hope to hear from you ladies soon


----------



## chocbunni01

hello ladies, hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend. 
Want: i really want to stop temping since ff took away my crosshairs when i put in todays temp. every day it is going down, but atleast it isnt erratic like a few weeks back.
i had a crazy dream last night that i went to the doc and i got iui.. :haha: whats funny is i dont even know if thats the right term since i have never even considered that, let alone have the $... odd enough the lady injected it through my abdomen and then said something about triplets :wacko: then i asked her the cost and she said $5000 :haha: ok nice dream...


----------



## SKAV

hey want,bunni, scooter... :hi:
i am okish...so tired and sleepy and feeling odd towards certain food..i feel so queasy during the mornings and evenings... i don't throw up(tmi) but feel "yuckish" towards food..anyway, what else can i expect..at least i am believing myself that am pregnant..

bunni, so angry that FF took away ur crosshairs...grrrr but am crossing my fingers for you girlie !!

want, ooh can't wait till the 2ww, so anxious !!

how are everyone else doing?? ttc,snip,popcorn,eoin,scooter..wonder how macs is.... bet she's honeymooning !! lol


----------



## ttc11786

so the m/s has set in :( for the last few days i am constantly mildly nauseous all day except for a good hour here and there! i hope this goes away soon!!! how u feeling skav?


----------



## Snip

Hi girls, will catch up with all the updates a bit later. The move went well but now all the unpacking needs to be done. Oh, and no O or TWW this side. Had the same weird spotting on o day that i had 2 months ago with the unovulantary cycle.


----------



## here_we_r

Hey Snip: 
Really? Oh Sweety I'm sorry. Tell me what's next? What is your plan of action? :hugs:

Oh and I'm so happy for you and your new home. Will you post pics once you're settled?


----------



## Snip

here_we_r said:


> Hey Snip:
> Really? Oh Sweety I'm sorry. Tell me what's next? What is your plan of action? :hugs:
> 
> Oh and I'm so happy for you and your new home. Will you post pics once you're settled?

Uhm, plan of action.....not sure. think I'm going to get the clomid and wait for AF. if it doesn't show I'll take it on the days I would normally have O. Hopefully it will work that way. Read a bit about it on the internet and there are people that used clomid without AF.

The new house is awesome!! will deff post some pics as soon as we're done. :thumbup:


----------



## Popcorn

Scooter, I have heard good things about Soy :) Best of luck hon :hugs:

Chockbunny, the TWW is nearly over! Don't test yet and keep up the PMA :flower:

Snip, congrats on your new home :happydance: and lots of baby vibes your way, I hope the Clomid does the trick :hugs:

Skav :flower: Boo for feeling sicky, but just think of it as the baby's way of talking to mummy :cloud9:xxx

How is everyone else? 

I'm 6dpo and the TWW is dragging!!


----------



## Want2bMum

hello girls,

5dpo today and feeling crap!!! :nope:

i got a cold with sore throat and feel like i am 200 years old ! :jo:

thought for sure i have high temp as i think it's something viral, but i just took it (almost 8pm here) and it was 96.01, that's 35.56 in celsius :dohh:

...am i going hypothermic??? :rofl:temp should be higher because of the time and because i am post O... :shrug:

and of course to complete the picture i am having strong ovulation pain or something similar... weird or what???

hope everybody else is feeling better than me :happydance:


----------



## chocbunni01

I already tested this morning.... blah..

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z385/chocbunni01/Picture0029.jpg
https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z385/chocbunni01/Picture0030.jpg


----------



## Snip

Choc...is that a line I see?????? BFP in the making...woooohoooo!!!! :happydance:

Want2bMum....that sounds promising....2 symptoms already!! :happydance:

Thanx Popcorn....just wish I knew why I get this anovulantary cycles every second month..no AF and then not knowing when next O will be. I took away that last "af" day I put in on FF to see if my chart will follow the same pattern...maybe I should just get some opk's and keep on testing till AF arives


----------



## Popcorn

Chockbunny, don't give up your PMA just yet! It may just be too early :hugs::hugs:

Snip, I used OPK's for the second month this cycle and I have found them really helpful. If it was not for them I might have missed my early OV. I hope you figure out what's up with your cycles. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## SKAV

hey everyone... :hi:

ah, am feeling so queasy most of the time!! specially in the mornings. I had some unripe peach with salt and pepper which helped me a little !!

Popcorn :flower: oh! talk about 2ww...i understand and try to keep yourself occupied..:hugs:

ttc: am feeling so queasy all the time and i don't have any breakfast and the smell of most of the food makes me queasy/nauseous . Even water tastes weird ::dohh:

want: maybe it's implantation pain:happydance:

bunni: idk, but i see a faintish of a line, maybe its the pc but i see something!! but then again its too early!

snip: waiting for the pics and that new house should bring you goodluck!!

here: lovely lady...hw r u doing??

am so tired, am going to bed now, tomorrow there's a bbq in our garden with our neighbours..i need to prepare something from my side too :dohh: with the nausea , i just don't know how am gonna cope up. No one knows am preggo, so there's no chance of skipping me from preparing someting :lol:


----------



## here_we_r

Skav: Preggo lady. I'm sorry your nauseous. But at least we know that little beanie in there doing its thing. :wohoo: That him/her is holding on tight.

Popcorn: I'm in the 2ww too. Trying to keep myself busy and trying not symptom spot. Its hard and I still do but I try to keep myself grounded. I have the little crampie thingys too. I try to ignore it. Its unusual for me but I still try to talk myself into believing it doesn't mean anything.

ttc: Hope things are good with you and your little beanie. :hugs:

want: I'm with you girlie

bunni: I did see something in that first pic. I would just wait a few more days and do it again if AF doesn't show up. I really did see something though.

snip: yea. I would try the opk's. that way you won't miss any surges girlie girl. :hugs:

I miss you girls. We have kinda gotten lax on the board it seems lately. Although we do have other lives (what?) we can't forget each other.. I love you girls!! I"m going to try to do better.


----------



## chocbunni01

hi ladies, i think im obsessing a little too much. i dont think i will test anymore and just wait and see what happens even though i said it before... lol sometimes this site can be bad for your health.. anywayz im going to fight the feeling and wait and see what happens these next few weeks. if nothing happens, when i go to the doc in early september if no af i will request blood test. :hugs:


----------



## ttc11786

good luck choc!!! we're all rooting for you!!
popcorn, good luck to you too! try not to stress too much!
wan2b-feel better!! but they say sometimes cold symptoms are a good sign-i did not have them, but many many people do!
snip: hows the new house??
herewer: how u doing?
skav: i feel like this nausea is never gonna end!!! when does yours usually get better? and does it usually get worse first? i can't wait for the fun part! 2nd trimester! :)


----------



## Want2bMum

hello girls!!!

how are you all?

@SKAV how are you feeling hun? did you already have the bbq? if so, how was the food preparation for you? hope you didn't get sick! :flower:

@bunni i saw a little line too hun, but i do have line eyes... but other people saw it so... i am positive!!!! :thumbup:

@herewer girl, we are on the same dpo!!! when we started this thread i wrote a post joking that we would end up like girls living together having eventually AF at the same time :haha: and get our BFP at the same time.... here goes the domino effect girls!!! so hoping for a BFP for all of us this month!!!

as for me, still with this cold, my temp today was higher, didn't want to measure it but i felt too bad :wacko:
i think it's something viral, many of my colleagues have it... very annoying thing to have in july!!!

have a nice day!!! :hugs:


----------



## chocbunni01

evening/morning ladies. hope everyone is doing well... tomorrow is a very busy day for me. im very excited about that, :haha: something to keep my mind off of things. i bought a frer, i guess im going to use it in the morning :wacko: whatever it says i know its got to be the truth because tomorrow is cd 28(cant believe this cycle is this long), and the longest cycle i have had was 33 days. i also have an interview in the morning, nervous about that too... im just a wreck over here... alright ladies, i have a paper to write, a book to finish reading and children to force to bed.. :hugs: & *kisses*


----------



## SKAV

hey ladies,

well, this morning i had some brown spotting(TMI) watery/creamy CM but very faint brown marks..and i just freaked out and thought..not again:nope: I called my OB office and the nurse said it's better to go the hospital since I had a m/c earlier. I am waiting for my DH to come home in about 2hrs. I just don't want to lose this baby too :cry: I am keeping my mind positive but i just can't stop worrying..:cry: i am so scared :sad1:


----------



## Popcorn

oh skav! Thinking of you honey! Hopefully it will be nothing to worry about and your bean is holding on tight! Keep us posted! 

Sending you lots of love and sticky vibes! xx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SKAV

hi popcorn, thanks a lot..i really need some hugs!! i just hope and pray nothing bad happens..am trying to think positive..thanks a lot popcorn..:hugs:


----------



## Snip

Ah Skav. Hope all goes well. This will be a sticky bean!! :hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

Skav: OM! I'm sure its nothing but more implantation bleeding. You are fine sweety. All my :hugs: for you. Guess what else...You'll get some baby attention now..LOL Even will probably get a scan. Post pics cause we want to see. Kisses and hugs baby.


----------



## here_we_r

Choc: congrats on the interview. I know you will do great. :thumbup:
I know you are nervous about the test but be brave. :hugs:

Hey Snip and Popcorn: How are you guys? What are you up to? Any new plans or news. Snip I know you've been busy with the house and all. You have to be super duper tired.


----------



## ttc11786

skav!! im sure everything ok! im praying for you! my dr. said its very normal to have some spotting or even bleeding, especially if its brown! please let us know what happens


----------



## Want2bMum

oh SKAV!!! hope everything is fine with your and the baby!!!

i have read many many posts where ppl had brown spotting and it was nothing to worry about.... with twin is apparently even more frequently.... maybe you have 2 in there!!!

let us know!!!

hugs sweety!!!


----------



## SKAV

hey everyone :flower:

I was in hospital all this time, apparently there were urgent deliveries and most of the Docs were on vacation !! Anyway, finally my turn came.. He did a vaginal ultrasound and asked " Are you sure your pregnant ??!!!! " :saywhat: and just after 5seconds he says "oh here it is.." :dohh: He asked me my cycle length and told me everything is FINE but i am a little behind and the heartbeat is not visible yet since its too early.. doh!! So am fine but yet not so happy since I couldn't see the heartbeat. It measure 16mm he said... we'll see how it goes..the scan pic is not clear :growlmad:

Oh! and he put me on progesterone till i have my first appt with OB/GYN.. 

Thank you so much lovelies, I just don't what I would do if i didn't have you all..I love you all so much:cry: am crying 'cos am happy to have friends like you who are so supportive ALL THE TIME :thumbup::thumbup: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Loads of babydust coming you way .....................

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## chocbunni01

hi ladies!!! Skav that lil beany boo isnt going anywhere... that doc is a fruit cake... oh are you sure you preg? i would have gave him a look and then say wtf!!?? whats the progesterone for? afm the test today is neg, my pee pee must be strong cause every test wants to have a shadow :haha: got some slight cramping... blah blah, im just ready for af!!! how are you other ladies?


----------



## SKAV

chocbunni01 said:


> hi ladies!!! Skav that lil beany boo isnt going anywhere... that doc is a fruit cake... oh are you sure you preg? i would have gave him a look and then say wtf!!?? whats the progesterone for? afm the test today is neg, my pee pee must be strong cause every test wants to have a shadow :haha: got some slight cramping... blah blah, im just ready for af!!! how are you other ladies?

hey bunni..oh !! i just wish that AF doesn't show her face and maybe you will test positive a little later..your not out till nasty witch shows her face:hugs:

Fruit cake !!! :haha::haha::rofl: but he's supposed to be one of the best :dohh: Progesterone is needed in order to maintain a pregnancy, if there were previous m/cs etc etc..he did not check my progesterone level but prescribed one, that was one thing which reassured me a little:blush:


----------



## Want2bMum

SKAV!!!!

so glad everything is fine!!! :drunk:

i think your lo already started with attention seeking :brat: ...he/she just wanted to alert everyone so that you'd look at him/her with ultra sound :baby: it's probably a girl judging by the attitude... :haha: yes!!!! girl power!!!! :yipee:

it's august and you'll hardly find anybody working in italy... if one has an emergency it better not around the 15th of august or it's actually faster to take a plane and go to another Country :rofl:

sending lots of :hug: your way


----------



## here_we_r

SKav: I was checking to see if you were back. I'm so glad the baby is fine. I can imagine the scare. That lo is digging in tighter and deeper. :hugs: So you did get a scan. That's good. You needed to see inside there...LOL :hugs: sweetypie!


----------



## SKAV

want : hey my lovely :flower: hope its the girl power which wanted this attention..am so in cloud 9 after reading your post..ah dreamworld is better..am all pink!!!! fxD :hugs: gosh! so true about 15th of Aug "ferro-agosto" they say..phew!! 
flying to another :rofl: :lol: :lol:

here: awe, thats so sweet of you lovely lady :hugs: yeah! a peep down there is always needed :lol: i will anyway post a pic of the scan, even though it just a dark piece of paper!!

I have to be sincere girls, the Doc said it was too early to find a heartbeat, could it be ?? just asking you girls..so i can be calmed..i listen to your girlies always :flower:
i'm going to bed now, am exhausted!! gnite to me & gday to you all :hugs:


----------



## Want2bMum

skav,
did you count 7 weeks 2 days from LMP or from O?
because you ovulated on cd24, the first day of your period was 13th of june so you would count 13th of july as week 4.... but this is not true as you ovulated much later so basically what you need to count is the 15 days after O which for you was on July 21st this day is your week 4. so today you are 6 weeks today which is too early to find hearth beat.

if you count july 13th as your week 4, you were only 7dpo and the blastocyst didn't implant yet, this is a very common mistake with late O.

i don't know if i explained well in english, this is not to calm you down, i made a pregnancy calendar for you, check this link

https://www.justmommies.com/get_pre...year=2012&submit=Create+my+pregnancy+calendar

xxxxx


----------



## SKAV

Want2bMum said:


> skav,
> did you count 7 weeks 2 days from LMP or from O?
> because you ovulated on cd24, the first day of your period was 13th of june so you would count 13th of july as week 4.... but this is not true as you ovulated much later so basically what you need to count is the 15 days after O which for you was on July 21st this day is your week 4. so today you are 6 weeks today which is too early to find hearth beat.
> 
> if you count july 13th as your week 4, you were only 7dpo and the blastocyst didn't implant yet, this is a very common mistake with late O.
> 
> i don't know if i explained well in english, this is not to calm you down, i made a pregnancy calendar for you, check this link
> 
> https://www.justmommies.com/get_pre...year=2012&submit=Create+my+pregnancy+calendar
> 
> xxxxx

OMG!! how can i ever thank you want..i just want to cry!!! am over the moon!!! i mean i have never had friends who cared so much :nope: i just came back to check whether anyone had replied...your such a darling:hugs:
i understood clearly what you had explained *"THANK YOU SO MUCH"* but, the link you gave me states *Approximate day of your last menstrual cycle.* is on June 23rd ( is it based on my due date ?? ) am confused with the calender..i need to learn more:wacko:


----------



## Want2bMum

hello!!!

i am happy that what i wrote was clear and that you are calmer now!!

basically you can make your pregnancy calendar based on LMP or on conception day.

i did it from conception day which was july 6th for you, the day of O. the calendar states that july 6th is conception day and bases all further calculations and weeks of gestation on that date. unfortunately this software is not smart enough to allow you to enter more details, you can either choose the calculation from LMP or from O. so when i chose O i couldn't enter the fact that it was in fact on cd24, therefore the calendar assumes that july 6th is cd14, the average for O and estimates LMP on june 23rd.

but don't worry, from conception onward all calculations are accurate, including due date.

....give a cuddle to your little diva in the making from auntie Want :haha:


----------



## SKAV

yes!!!!!!!! i went over and over it again and finally got it into my nut-head!! :lol: *little diva in the making* sounds super awesome.. i just rubbed my tummy and thought about you:blush: so that beanie gets to know you and everyone else who have pulled me out of all the questions, confusions bla bla bla, her mamma had!! Am crazy over that link now..:happydance: guess i will print out the calendar :thumbup:. Thanks a ton again Want:hugs:

Love you loads !!!!!!!!!:hugs: hugs to all...goodnite...aaaaaah i feel good !!!!:sleep:


----------



## here_we_r

Want: that was so sweet what you did for skav! awwww

Skav: I'm glad you feel better. I hope you have a great sleep being that you had a tiresome day. Lots of zzzzzz's.


----------



## ttc11786

Yay skav!!! I'm so happy everything's ok! See??? We all told u so! :) skav, when did your nausea ease up with your last pregnancies? I'm so miserable feeling this way all the time! I can hardly feel my happiness and excitement through this sickness!


----------



## SKAV

here: yeah i did have a good sleep even though i woke up early..anyway feeling much better and mind relaxed. I know, it was too sweet of WANT to help me out and paste a link which is wonderful..so now I need to edit my ticker LOL hv a nz day!

ttc: your were absolutely right :thumbup: I actually did not have nausea or m/s like this for both my pregnancies!! I rarely had nausea or the queasiness. This time its such a "blah" most of the time:shrug: I hate to cook,eat or even look at the vegetables,meat,milk even WATER :sick: I would expect it to finish by the 2nd trimester but anyhow, every lady is different.Are you throwing up a lot or just feeling nausea and queasy?? Lately I have being throwing up:dohh: but am enjoying it :happydance: :haha: 
Btw, am a week behind you :flower: will be following you :hugs:

here's the scan :cloud9: but it's pretty dark !
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Snip

Skav...so happy for you that all is well with you and baba!!
Yeah, if you think about it...you ovulate really late..so you actually have to calculate your due date from conception and not last AF. And then it's totally understandable why the doc did not really see anything yet. 

Here on my side things are still a bit crazy...back to work and unpacking and still doing all the things a mommy and wife should do! 
At this moment I'm just waiting for AF...or the lack of it to start clomid. I know there's no way I could be pregnant this cycle cause I ovulated exactly during the time we moved and there was no time to even think about :sex:
And then I also had that weird spotting on O day....

Hope you all have a wonderfull day!!


----------



## Want2bMum

good morning girls!!!

i also went to bed happier last night knowing that the 2 beanies of this thread were sound and well... it does feel like we know each others for a long time... whereas we don't even know each others faces!!! if we weren't living so far apart i would suggest an afternoon tea with scones... after all, we r ttc and we deserve some sweets!!!

that pregnancy calendar is awesome, every month after O i make one for myself and look at it over and over hoping and praying that what i am reading is the reality... i day dream a lot with that calendar!!!

i am in the middle of a dilemma here.... if this was to be my BFP month, my due date would be mid april.... by then (exactly mid april) i will hopefully have the interview for the clinical training.... if this is not my month as i suspect already, by mid april i would be 6-7 or 8 months pregnant... this is assuming i will manage to conceive in the next 3 cycles...

the thing is that i am afraid that going to the interview heavily pregnant will not play in my favour... let alone be due exactly at the time of the interview which will not even be in london... also, if i manage to get the job, i will have to start mid september, but if i manage to get pregnant this month or in the next 3 cycles.... then the baby will only be around 3-4 months when i have to be away most of the day...
don't know what to do.... i think we should stop ttc because this training is really really important to me and i culdn't leave such a small baby with a nanny all day... but on the other hand i see oh's face when i say this and although he says he agrees with me, i can see that he is sad because he wants a baby so much!! he is such a sweet hearth, he asks my bbt every morning and he wants to see the graph, he knows all my symptoms and he is the one responsible for the extreme symptom spotting.... i would be so sad if we have to wait a year or so more...

what do you girls think?

hope you all have a nice day :hugs:


----------



## Snip

Want....my honest opinion...dont stop ttc'ing. 
Nothing in this world can take the place of a pregnancy or baby...not even training or a job. If I have to choose between a career and my kids....it will be my kids!! 
I dont have a degree...although I would've liked to have one. I'm not rich but I can afford a roof over our heads and food on the table. 
There are times when I wonder what my life would've been like if I did not have my LG at an early age...but then I look at her and think of all the love and happiness and I would not have it any other way.
I dont know your situation...this is something only you can decide. 
What will your age be if you wait a year and then maybe have to struggle another year to ttc??
How much difference will this training make to your life...and will you be able to use it like in 100% in the future if you do have children?

Good luck with this decision!


----------



## SKAV

Snip: hey sweets, i am only 6+1day so most probably Doc is correct when he said am behind. I hope you get your AF soon so that you can start a fresh cycle..praying for you..:flower: am waiting for the fotos of the new house:happydance:

Want, it would be such a lovely thing if we could all meet...wow....talk about everything what we want with no fear what others might think... So lovely, now am daydreaming of how it would be :cloud9:

I wish I can tell you exactly what to do..life doesn't give opportunities easily and if it does, it comes in a way where you have a BIG choice to make and this is so tough. If I was in your situation and having such a loving and caring DH I would go on with TTC. Is it possible for you to start with the clinical training the coming year which is 2013? 
You both really need this baby and you know how much stress it is..and as far as I think TTC should not be put away further. I don't know how old you are but, its always better to have kids earlier than to be late and worried..This is my opinion. I pray God that he should help you with the decision you make.:hugs: GL


----------



## Popcorn

Skav, I'm so glad everything is Ok! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

How's everyone else? 

I'm afraid I'm getting a bit excited due to my high steady temps...I hope i'm not gearing myself up for disappointment.:wacko:


----------



## here_we_r

Hi Skav: Glad you had a good nites sleep. Try to take it easy today and just relax...imagine the clouds above moving slowing ....(ok..cut the crap) just have a really nice day/night? LOL I love the scan pics. ITs exciting to see the sac...wohoo!

want: You have a big decision to make. In my experience...you never know what could happen in the future. Its a one day at a time kinda world and it throws curb balls. The kind that knocks you off your feet and its hard to get back up. My suggestion is talk to your huband honestly. Let him know what you think but definitly listen to him and watch his body language. He'll say to wait to please you but on the inside be torn up. Scenario....You can get this job and it fire you the next day. You could have a baby and will not fire you under any circumstances and is very forgiving. YOu can't live for the job but you can live for family always! :hugs: sweet girl!!

Hey popcorn: Me and you are the same dpo. Hey...me, you and want are the same. Hey....how did that happen? That is so cool!!!!

Snip: baby girl...can't wait to see the house. What you told want was very true. 

Hugs to all my favorite friends! :hugs:


----------



## Popcorn

Here: Hey hon :hugs: it is cool to be on the samish dpo :flower: I'm actually 9dpo cos I ov'd early, haven't changed my ticker.

How you feeling? symptoms? xx


----------



## chocbunni01

hey ladies. Want: i know how you feel, im somewhat in the same situation, trying to figure out now whether to ttc or wtt. i have rejected job interviews which i know the position would jump start my career and then cause me to move several hours away. but for me its like, how much longer will i put off starting my career and not get preg and then have had the opportunity and let it go. i have two more semesters to go and i will get my Masters degree and then like a genius i chose the thesis track :dohh: i want to teach criminal justice at the college level.. then like a lunatic im thinking Ph.D or Law School... its like wow imagine a baby with all of that.. id like to get my ds #1 and ds#2 :haha: before i move forward... anyway as wonderful as i know you are you will make the right decision, and there will be many more opportunites for you :hugs:


----------



## ttc11786

want2b-i agree with some of the other ladies, you never know whats going to happen in the future but what we do know is that you will always want a baby, so dont stop trying! and it will happen for you!

skav: no thank god, im not throwing up, but im just constantly nauseous and queasy! i just pray every day to feel better! i've already lost those 7 lbs since conception but it hasnt gone past that which is a good sign because it means im at least getting a little bit of nourishment (even though its only bread, crackers, macaroni and pizza)! my dr. gave me some anti nausea pills (zofran) if it gets bad today maybe ill try one-i doubt theyll do anything though-i just cant imagine anything taking away this feeling!


----------



## Want2bMum

hello girls!!!!

sorry for my late reply, i am just back from work... thank you all so very much for your advises, it's not like i can talk about this with many other people... this means a lot to me!

it's a difficult decision to make for me, on one side there is the dream of my perfect family with my perfect little ones running around and my perfect dh... on the other hand there is a dream of a life time, a career i always wanted and studied for... and now it is even more important for what i am going through.

the clinical training is to become a consultant in a fertility centre, specialising in how to optimize embryo growth and selection for IVF... i have to say, i always wanted to do this but now, after being part of this forum i truly understood what it feels like for couples going through ivf, the emotional fatigue and the financial problems.... if we can optimize embryo selection, maybe ivf could work first time round thus reducing costs and emotional stress...

it's a 3 years training, the sooner i start, the better it is as i am finishing my phd now, i wanted to start straight away, it's very hard to get in, the ratio is 100 applicants per position...

i am 30 now, by the time i start the training i'll be 31 and by the time we could start ttc again i'll be 32...

i don't know what to do, i want a baby, i do, it'll make my life wonderful so yes, if i think about it, a baby would be my choice... maybe it's because i see it as a very far away dream, almost as something that won't happen to us, whereas i see the training as a reality.... i don't know, very very confused...

i think it is also because i am on my third cycle of clomid and i feel exactly as the little smile going crazy on my signature!!!

anyways, thank you! it's a decision i have to take very soon and i am sure i will bother you again with this...


xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## here_we_r

Want: anytime girlie! :hugs: Talk to us as much as you want and need to :hugs: and congrats on your phd..:wohoo:

Choc: Congrats on almost finishing your masters! :wohoo:

Popcorn: Girl! I"m gone come over there. Heehee:haha: I'm going to have to remember you are 9dpo. When are you testing? How many days to go?:happydance:


----------



## Popcorn

here_we_r said:


> Want: anytime girlie! :hugs: Talk to us as much as you want and need to :hugs: and congrats on your phd..:wohoo:
> 
> Choc: Congrats on almost finishing your masters! :wohoo:
> 
> Popcorn: Girl! I"m gone come over there. Heehee:haha: I'm going to have to remember you are 9dpo. When are you testing? How many days to go?:happydance:

I can test in 4 days, but want to wait for 5 or 6...not certain I can bare it though :haha: you?


----------



## ttc11786

want: that's amazing! congrats on your phd! i hope you are able to help many many couples who have trouble ttc! it is truly the most rewarding job!!

also, just some inspiration: i did 3 cycles of clomid, didnt respond to the first 2 and the last one, i ovulated but didnt get pregnant.

then my dr. said he wanted to try lertrizole because it doesnt effect out mucus and other things as much as clomid and BAM! first cycle on letrizole, i got my BFP! just to give you some hope :)


----------



## Want2bMum

thank you girls :hugs:

@TTC thank you sweety for sharing your story, i have an appointment with FS on the 15th to discuss the situation and see what we can do, i was planning to suggest letrozole, we'll see how it goes...

@herewr ...thank you! ...i'll hopefully soon be Dr Want2bMum :haha:
and if i manage to become consultant, of course any fertility consultation and treatment plan with me will be totally free for you girls :winkwink: this is a promise!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

awww Want: That is so sweet. OH and I love the Dr. Want2bMum :haha:

Popcorn: Yea I know what you mean. Scared as heck!!! We are here with you. Can you hold out though? You know we are some poas -a-holics..:lol:


----------



## Popcorn

Popcorn: Yea I know what you mean. Scared as heck!!! We are here with you. Can you hold out though? You know we are some poas -a-holics..:lol:[/QUOTE said:

> Well, the plan is to watch my temps, if they stay up when I'm 13 dpo, then I can test. If they drop, then it's likely BFN anyway. Hurry up time :haha:


----------



## ScooterKat

Hey Ladies,
I bought soy, so I am gonna try and figure out the dosage for the soy and take it on cd3-7... I am still thinking about the vitex, though...

I do have a question for u ladies about O...

I had cramps for 3 days, July 29, the whole day, July 30th, the whole day, and early morning(until like 3am) on July 31...the o pains in my uterus were worst early morning on July 31st...

So I am wondering would do you ladies think I o'ed? early morning(the cramping stopped around 3amish) on July 31st when the cramping was worst and then stopped or on July 30th, when the cramping was bad?

I am just soo confused.... HELP!!!! :)


----------



## Snip

Hey Scooter....miss your chatting with us! Why so quiet??
I'll say that night from 30-31....

Want: go for both....everything will work out just fine. 
One of my favorite sayings....God will not give you things or put you in a situation you cant handle!!
So dont stop TTC and also go for the training....let Him make the decision.


----------



## Popcorn

girls! I think i'm going mad...I swear I have been having symptoms..

slight sicky feeling that gets a bit better if i eat, but stays
constipation
tender boobs
had cramps 7-9 dpo, now very slight
my temps look good

Really scared it's all in my head and I will be disappointed! Heeeelp!


----------



## Snip

I agree Popcorn....nice temps!!! 
:test:


----------



## Popcorn

:hugs: thanks hon...no, not testing until monday, I'm only 10dpo..and I'm scared of a BFN :haha:

how are you today? x


----------



## Snip

Ahhhh, I cant wait that long!!! want to see that BFP!! 

I'm good...dont feel like working so internet's my buddy today.
7dpo today but relaxed cause I know there's now way I could be pregnant this month. so another 7 days to wait for AF and start clomid!! yay!! :happydance:
Still have a lot of unpacking to do......cant believe I have enough stuff to fill up a 4 bedroom house!!! :haha:


----------



## Popcorn

Snip said:


> Ahhhh, I cant wait that long!!! want to see that BFP!!
> 
> I'm good...dont feel like working so internet's my buddy today.
> 7dpo today but relaxed cause I know there's now way I could be pregnant this month. so another 7 days to wait for AF and start clomid!! yay!! :happydance:
> Still have a lot of unpacking to do......cant believe I have enough stuff to fill up a 4 bedroom house!!! :haha:

Aww, do you think it's likely I will get a BFP? I keep thinking yes..then no, then yes..you know how it is :haha:

How exciting about starting clomid! I bet you get your bfp very soon!! 
Must be nice to be in a new home :flower: ...new home...new baby :happydance:


----------



## Snip

Popcorn said:


> Snip said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, I cant wait that long!!! want to see that BFP!!
> 
> I'm good...dont feel like working so internet's my buddy today.
> 7dpo today but relaxed cause I know there's now way I could be pregnant this month. so another 7 days to wait for AF and start clomid!! yay!! :happydance:
> Still have a lot of unpacking to do......cant believe I have enough stuff to fill up a 4 bedroom house!!! :haha:
> 
> Aww, do you think it's likely I will get a BFP? I keep thinking yes..then no, then yes..you know how it is :haha:
> 
> How exciting about starting clomid! I bet you get your bfp very soon!!
> Must be nice to be in a new home :flower: ...new home...new baby :happydance:Click to expand...


Yes I do, your chart look really good...temps still climbing.
Good symptoms!! 
With a chart and symptoms like that I would start peeing on sticks from 10dpo!! 

Since moving into this house we're so much closer as a family. for the fisrt time we have a place big enough for a table to sit at at dinner times. 
Me and DH as just sooo relaxed!


----------



## Popcorn

Must be so wonderful having a family home! Me and OH are still in a one bed, it will do for now :flower:

the only thing really making me think I'm not pregnant is my cervix...(TMI) sorry!
I think it's a bit open and I thought it was supposed to be closed if PG?


----------



## Snip

Popcorn said:


> Must be so wonderful having a family home! Me and OH are still in a one bed, it will do for now :flower:
> 
> the only thing really making me think I'm not pregnant is my cervix...(TMI) sorry!
> I think it's a bit open and I thought it was supposed to be closed if PG?


Well, we couldn't afford a family home in the city...so me moved to this small coastal town a year ago. the best move I've ever made. Still close enough to the city to go there for monthly shopping and visit my family....but quiet enough at the sea to feel like we're on permanent holiday! 
I can actually go anywhere and still have the same job, just need internet and my pc. :-D


About checking cervix....I still dont get the hang of it...tried it a few times but dont really know what to look for or when it's high or low.


----------



## Popcorn

Snip said:


> Popcorn said:
> 
> 
> Must be so wonderful having a family home! Me and OH are still in a one bed, it will do for now :flower:
> 
> the only thing really making me think I'm not pregnant is my cervix...(TMI) sorry!
> I think it's a bit open and I thought it was supposed to be closed if PG?
> 
> 
> Well, we couldn't afford a family home in the city...so me moved to this small coastal town a year ago. the best move I've ever made. Still close enough to the city to go there for monthly shopping and visit my family....but quiet enough at the sea to feel like we're on permanent holiday!
> I can actually go anywhere and still have the same job, just need internet and my pc. :-D
> 
> 
> About checking cervix....I still dont get the hang of it...tried it a few times but dont really know what to look for or when it's high or low.Click to expand...

I know exactly how you feel about living by the sea, we do too!! I'm hoping we can afford to move into a bigger place in the next couple of years. Is the weather good where you are? It's really sunny and hot here so we're not working today, will be going to the beach instead x


----------



## Snip

Popcorn said:


> Snip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popcorn said:
> 
> 
> Must be so wonderful having a family home! Me and OH are still in a one bed, it will do for now :flower:
> 
> the only thing really making me think I'm not pregnant is my cervix...(TMI) sorry!
> I think it's a bit open and I thought it was supposed to be closed if PG?
> 
> 
> Well, we couldn't afford a family home in the city...so me moved to this small coastal town a year ago. the best move I've ever made. Still close enough to the city to go there for monthly shopping and visit my family....but quiet enough at the sea to feel like we're on permanent holiday!
> I can actually go anywhere and still have the same job, just need internet and my pc. :-D
> 
> 
> About checking cervix....I still dont get the hang of it...tried it a few times but dont really know what to look for or when it's high or low.Click to expand...
> 
> I know exactly how you feel about living by the sea, we do too!! I'm hoping we can afford to move into a bigger place in the next couple of years. Is the weather good where you are? It's really sunny and hot here so we're not working today, will be going to the beach instead xClick to expand...


This is one of the few coastal places where rent is still affordable! mainly because there's so much older people living here and people only come here for holidays.

No it's winter here....rained yesterday and this morning...but sunny now. still a bit cold.
LG stayed home from school today with the flu so it's indoors for her the whole weekend.


----------



## Snip

this crazy hormones are driving me up the wall!!!
Why is it that when you have some hormone issues and an anovulantary cycle you get all the preggy symptoms??
*I had some O pains and ewcm way before O.
*I dont believe my temps because I had diferent temping times and used the temp corrector quite a few times. 
*Then I also did not dtd when I usually O
*And then the spotting....
*now I have some nausea since last night that wont go away...at first I thought that maybe I got the tummy bug again that we all had last week.
*I have the constant abdominal cramping (growing pains)
*the past 2 nights DH had to get up for LB cause I did not wake up (first time this ever happened!!!!) ...constantly tired. went to bed at 11pm...slept till 7am and could not get up..and slept some more till 9am....and it's nou 3pm and I can use some more sleep!!
And this is not my mind playing tricks on me cause I KNOW there's no way I could be pregnant!!!


----------



## chocbunni01

hello ladies... hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## SKAV

hey everyone : flower:

popcorn: Your chart looks so good girl..crossing everything for you:happydance: lovely temps..hope and pray they stay high and u get your BFP:hugs:

ttc: hi!! how are you doing? I am throwing up all the time girl:dohh: morning till evening is the worse and then once in a way even at night. I just hate cooking and eating...all i want is seven up and green olives!! 

want: hey babe, how are you doing?? i pray that all goes well and you could do both, have a baby and follow the clinical training too:thumbup: Congratulations on your Phd ! wow !!!:flower: We have a Dr.Want!! :dance: Fxd !!:hugs:

snip: u got ur crosshairs!!! or maybe it only now i saw it!! remember miracles do happen..FXd!!

here: hey lovely lady :flower: how are you doing today??

bunni: did u test again? 

afm, i started progesterone pills ( to be inserted in vagina @ night :haha: ) and i read somewhere that after these pills its better to wear a panty liner (TMI) and THEY WERE RIGHT !!!:haha:


OK girls, hv a lovely day :flower:


----------



## Popcorn

Thanks Skav :flower: I'm feeling quite positive about it...my chart looks really different from last month...I hope this is it and my chart is not playing a cruel trick! xxx


----------



## Snip

SKAV - aahhh...good luck with the MS.
I had a solid line untill the temp drop at 6dpo. 

Popcorn...that's a great chart!!! WOW!! 

Choc, how you doin hun?? any more testing?

Wow...this thread is quiet...were's everyone??


----------



## Popcorn

I'm here! :hugs:


----------



## Snip

Popcorn said:


> I'm here! :hugs:

I have to work till 6pm but dont feel like working...would rather go to the kitchen and create some yummy stuff


----------



## Popcorn

maybe make something yum after work as a super treat x


----------



## Snip

Lol...watching masterchef for creative ideas!!

took out some mince and pastry...want to make some sausage rolls or pies for super


----------



## Snip

oops...meant supper


----------



## Popcorn

Sounds yum! mmmm!


----------



## Snip

ooohh....and have some over ripe bananas for some banana muffins...or a little banana bread.


----------



## Snip

2 banana breads done....now only the sausage rolls in the oven...with some corn on the cob to go with it.
Weird combinations...lol 

What's on the menu there Popcorn??


----------



## Popcorn

Making a beef casserole :) 

your menu sounds delicious! xx


----------



## Snip

ooohh....now you gave me an idea of what to make tomorow..lol
beef caserole with lots of veggies!!! yummy


----------



## Popcorn

:hugs::hugs: mmmmm yum yum!! Snip...do you think my chart looks like this is it for me? xx


----------



## Snip

Sure does hun! 
That looks like a picture perfect BFP chart!!


----------



## chocbunni01

Popcorn said:


> :hugs::hugs: mmmmm yum yum!! Snip...do you think my chart looks like this is it for me? xx

Beautiful Chart Popcorn..:thumbup: FX


----------



## Popcorn

Thanks chock and snip! I'm so excited and nervous, testing monday...:happydance::wacko:


----------



## Snip

Popcorn said:


> Thanks chock and snip! I'm so excited and nervous, testing monday...:happydance::wacko:

Oooooohhhhh...can't wait!!! :happydance:

What about you choc??


----------



## here_we_r

Hey girlie girls!

I see food being cooked. I need an invitation..LOL By the time I could get there from the US it would be gone...hehehee


----------



## chocbunni01

Popcorn: awww excited to see that bfp monday :dance:
Snip and Popcorn: stop talking about food i have been eating like a piggy poo because of stress.. bet i blew those 4 pounds :haha:
Skav: how you doin woman?
Scooter: good luck this cycle Missy...
Here and Want and TTC: how are you ladies?
Afm: *clearing throat* no bfp=no baby in the oven... ive considered maybe my meds have something to do with not seeing anything but i doubt it! cd 31, af probably isnt going to happen. this is going to be anovulatory cycle(thanx to hormones, soy or weight) :wacko:... no doc appt til sept 9th.....


----------



## Snip

Hey Here...welcome to come on over to SA...but that will take quite a while to get here..lol
Ahhhh...you also have a good looking chart.....two BFP's in the making!!! :happydance:

No Choc...I thought I was the only one with that problems!!


----------



## Popcorn

chocbunni01 said:


> Popcorn: awww excited to see that bfp monday :dance:
> Snip and Popcorn: stop talking about food i have been eating like a piggy poo because of stress.. bet i blew those 4 pounds :haha:
> Skav: how you doin woman?
> Scooter: good luck this cycle Missy...
> Here and Want and TTC: how are you ladies?
> Afm: *clearing throat* no bfp=no baby in the oven... ive considered maybe my meds have something to do with not seeing anything but i doubt it! cd 31, af probably isnt going to happen. this is going to be anovulatory cycle(thanx to hormones, soy or weight) :wacko:... no doc appt til sept 9th.....

thanks babe aaaaaaaaaaaa! I'm so excited! when you testing?


----------



## chocbunni01

lol im done with testing and charting sweetie...


----------



## Popcorn

don't give up, I know a girl who OV's on cd35...keep BD'ing, they say the relaxed no charting or testing approach works :thumbup:hope the doc's appointment sheds light! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Want2bMum

hello girls!!!

popcorn... your chart looks amazing, wish i had a chart like yours.... i am going to be glued to the computer on monday for the results of your test!!! :happydance:

@snip and popcorn.... stop talking about food!!!! i am so hungry i could eat hubby!!!! :rofl:

how is everybody else? :flower:

afm today i got my usual strong af pain although i still have 5 or6 days to go, but this is quite normal for me so i think af is on her way :cry:
today i also noticed some tiny bit ewcm, very very very little almost not noticeable but still definitely there to the trained eye :haha: 
i put in ff ewcm and cramps and it changed my O date to cd15 instead of cd16 :shrug: it also lowered my coverline by a lot!!

i don't understand why... only because i noticed ewcm? doesn't make much sense to me... so today i should be 10dpo rather than 9dpo... go figure!


----------



## chocbunni01

hey Want, you never know... i got my FX for you, you been through enough... ewcm, it comes and goes throughout my cycle... dont worry about the dpo, if you are crampy it could be your body getting ready for a bean... :hugs:


----------



## SKAV

hi everyone..

popcorn: can't wait till Monday.. its gonna be a BFP!!!

here: ur chart looks awesome too..

bunni girl: how r u doing ;)

want: lovelie!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how r u?


----------



## Popcorn

Wanttobemum, thanks, I'm almost scared to test as I'm convinced this is it...:wacko: 

Your chart looks good- remember any chart can turn into a BFP! xx


----------



## Want2bMum

hello!!!!

thanks bunni.... it wasn't even the proper fertile ewcm... just enough to move ovulation back :haha: hope the cramps are a good sign too [-o&lt;

@skav how are you and little diva doing? anymore attention seeking behaviour to report? :baby:

@popcorn... i really hope so... but meanwhile i want to see your BFP!!!!!

hubby and i had a veeeeeeeeeeery long chat today... we decided to continue TTC... i'll call the clinic on monday to schedule an appointment for my next cd3 (hopefully i will not need to go) to decide the next step... i think it is going to be injectables as it is a stronger therapy... if this doesn't work either, in september we are going for iui, but before that i have to do a lap&dye test to see if my tubes are clear... that's under general anaesthetic :wacko:

anyways, baby plan is still on. if i conceive in the next few months i'll go to the interview heavily pregnant... but they shouldn't discriminate... i hope!!!
...hopefully the baby will be born july the latest so will be about 2 or 3 months when i have to start working but hubby is taking paternity leave, here in the uk, dads have up to 28 weeks of leave to care for their babies.... so hopefully everything will work out fine.... i couldn't bare the thought of leaving my baby with a nanny who would end up knowing more about the baby than us :nope:

so this is a big week-end... also decided to quit smoking completely and to start dieting... hubby is also on 4 smoothies regime per day :haha:

:happydance::happydance::happydance: for everybody's BFP soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Popcorn

Wow hon! :happydance::happydance::happydance: yey! sounds like you have it well planned out! Well done on the quitting smoking...I cut down lots during tcc, but if I'm preggo thats it, no more! xx:hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

Hi Ladies...what a lazy day for me. I've been laying in bed relaxing all day. How wonderful is that! Has anyone heard from scooter? I haven't heard from Macs either. I wonder how they are.


----------



## ScooterKat

I am here! Well kinda, on and off! :haha: 

I am easier to get to via email or yahoo im or facebook! :winkwink: If anybody is interested!

I am still deciding about the soy, but sure about the vitex. I am going all natural until I see my doc in sept, as he wont up my dosage of clomid until he sees me :dohh: 

Hubby and I are doing great! I am working as a nanny, alot and he is helping me, lol! :haha: 

I am just taking life one day at a time. :happydance::happydance:

I am 7dpo today and am just waiting for af to come so I can start the vitex next cycle! 

Miss you ladies and I am hoping to get in touch with u via facebook, email, yim, or text! :hugs:


----------



## Popcorn

hi guys, massive temp drop for me today- exactly to the degree it drops each month before AF. I felt really :cry: so did a test this morning so that I can just see the horrible BFN and let go of this cycle. 

And obviously got a BFN, not even a hint of a line. I got up, had a cry then cuddled up to OH. He's disappointed too...probably my fault as I was almost sure this was it...he's been lovely and told me not to worry and gave me lots of hugs. I think he's not showing how he feels to be strong for me. 

And all the symptoms? what were they? And why did my chart look so different?
Cruel trick of mother nature. 

I'm sorry girls, I have no PMA today :nope:

Where is our baby and how many months will this go on for? This cycle we had perfectly timed BD, 45 mins of legs up, I didn't drink during my LP and still...a big fat nothing :cry:


----------



## here_we_r

Popcorn: awww I'm sorry. but you shouldn't count yourself out yet. Today you're suppose to be 12 or 14 dpo? The eggie could have implanted late. I know there's nothing I can say to ease your heart but :hugs:

She may not show up popcorn! When are you suppose to start AF? Is she late?


----------



## here_we_r

ScooterKat said:


> I am here! Well kinda, on and off! :haha:
> 
> I am easier to get to via email or yahoo im or facebook! :winkwink: If anybody is interested!
> 
> I am still deciding about the soy, but sure about the vitex. I am going all natural until I see my doc in sept, as he wont up my dosage of clomid until he sees me :dohh:
> 
> Hubby and I are doing great! I am working as a nanny, alot and he is helping me, lol! :haha:
> 
> I am just taking life one day at a time. :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am 7dpo today and am just waiting for af to come so I can start the vitex next cycle!
> 
> Miss you ladies and I am hoping to get in touch with u via facebook, email, yim, or text! :hugs:


Hi Scooter:
Oh I'm so glad you stuck your head in for a hello. I"m so happy that you have been taking it one day at a time. That's when it'll sneak up on you.:haha:

Will you pm me your email or something? :hugs:


----------



## Snip

Hey Popcorn hun, you're not out yet...I also agree that it could be ID. wait for 2morows temp then you'll know for sure.

Here...why did you take out today's temp? 
your chart could go triphasic with that temp low if there's some more high temps after that.

Want....you go girl!! we are wonder woman and raise kids and have a career!!
Wow...the daddy's there are lucky..here they only get 3 days!!

Scooter....so glad you are still with us!! 
Did send you my fb name last time via pm....did you get it then?

AFM....low temps...and some bad AF type pains since last night. for sure thought she would be here during the night....but nothing. Very wet and run to the loo every hour because it really feels like a full flow down there!! 
How do FF decide what your coverline temp is?? Mine is higher than normal this month.
Oooh, and I feel feverish hot and my eyes burning like when you have a fever but my temp is really low. 
Some great news....the store down the road from our house have some cheapy hpt's!! :happydance:


----------



## Want2bMum

ohhh popcorn, i know exactly how you feel!!! i always have a cry when my temps drop.... and i know that anything i say won't change how you feel...

but i wanted to say that last month you had a 13 days lp so i think that tomorrow's temp is very important not so much today's one. many ppl have a small drop and they get af, even if above coverline and this seems to be constant. this is to say that in your previous chart the temp did drop to coverline the day before af so this is what you should expect although you only have 1 chart to compare with. so i think that the drop you saw today is to small to panic about, i would expect a bigger drop according to your previous chart...

also, have a look at ff chart gallery with low post O temps and you will see many many cases for which temps were on coverline and got a bfp instead...

have look at this link and that some of them had a huge drop at 12dpo... maybe this will help you pass sometime until tomorrow...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/cg/index.php


----------



## Want2bMum

.... this link is even better...
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/cg/index.php


----------



## Snip

Want...you're event giving me some hope now! :haha:

Well, I walked to the store an bought 2 chepy hpt's. It's like the dollar store cassette test you guys have over there.
Like the POASA I am I just had to pee on one....that's why I got 2. lol
Think I got an evap....faint pink shadow that's now grey when it dried.


----------



## ttc11786

aw popcorn: i am so sorry, i know how you feel! but i agree with the other ladies, you're not out until the fat lady sings! and the fat lady is aunt flo!
skav: im sorry youre so sick! i have been constantly nauseous for almost 3 weeks, day and night, 24/7 so bad that i cant even get out of bed! so my dr gave me zofran and i've only taken it twice so far and i am sooooooo happy! on days that i truly cant bear it, i take it and it makes a world of a difference. but the days i wait it out and dont take it i feel like garbage :( but i dont want to take it all the time so hopefully only 4 more weeks at the most! ill be 8 weeks on tues and then hopefully it wont last past 12!!! i HOPE!
all the other ladies: yummm that food sounds amazing! i wish i could eat and enjoy eating!!


----------



## here_we_r

Hi Snip: Girl you noticed my chart temp? :lol: I woke up and was very cold and I went ahead and temped in case I couldn't fall back asleep. It was the 98.4. So I was able to go back to sleep and I temped again and my temp was 99.1. I tried to fix it using that temp tool and it took it to 100. I didn't know what to do with it so I used my first temp and discarded it just in case. Think that was a bad idea? Should I stick to it?:wacko:

Hey and your pink line WOW!! When are you going to do it again? Do you think that's your 2nd line. :happydance:


----------



## Snip

I'll rather go with the second temp! It's in between right...so why not?

did get a pic of the line within time limit....but it's very faint. 
never used these tests before...so dont know about evaps on them. 
then again I've been up since 3am and only tested 3pm...so up and drinking for 12hours already. 
Have another one for 2morow FMU.


----------



## here_we_r

cool! Do the other one in the morning. If you saw a pink line within the time limit...sounds like a positive to me! :wohoo:


----------



## chocbunni01

Snip said:


> I'll rather go with the second temp! It's in between right...so why not?
> 
> did get a pic of the line within time limit....but it's very faint.
> never used these tests before...so dont know about evaps on them.
> then again I've been up since 3am and only tested 3pm...so up and drinking for 12hours already.
> Have another one for 2morow FMU.
> 
> View attachment 246372

i see a line Snip


----------



## chocbunni01

i have a question and decided to ask here... i feel so weird asking... um ever so often i get a jumpy feeling in there, like my cervix is moving.. i tried to look it up, but it only mentions jumpy cervix motions for women who are expecting and are like 6 months + preg.... i asked my sister and she laughed at me... im just wondering if i have one of those weird bodies... i was watching tlc one night and this lady said she has the urge to dtd quite often and has to go relieve herself :haha: its nothing like that for me but its just weird and wondering if any of you are the few like myself or know anyone... :argh:


----------



## Snip

chocbunni01 said:


> i have a question and decided to ask here... i feel so weird asking... um ever so often i get a jumpy feeling in there, like my cervix is moving.. i tried to look it up, but it only mentions jumpy cervix motions for women who are expecting and are like 6 months + preg.... i asked my sister and she laughed at me... im just wondering if i have one of those weird bodies... i was watching tlc one night and this lady said she has the urge to dtd quite often and has to go relieve herself :haha: its nothing like that for me but its just weird and wondering if any of you are the few like myself or know anyone... :argh:

Don't know if it's the same...but like a quick feeling of being aroused in there??


----------



## Snip

chocbunni01 said:


> Snip said:
> 
> 
> I'll rather go with the second temp! It's in between right...so why not?
> 
> did get a pic of the line within time limit....but it's very faint.
> never used these tests before...so dont know about evaps on them.
> then again I've been up since 3am and only tested 3pm...so up and drinking for 12hours already.
> Have another one for 2morow FMU.
> 
> View attachment 246372
> 
> 
> i see a line SnipClick to expand...

It still feel like AF will be here soon, have some bad AF pains on my tummy and back that come and go since last night.


----------



## chocbunni01

when it happens its not when im aroused and its not right after dtd either... its just random throughout the day. just feels like the cervix is jumping.. years ago i associated it with O, but i dont think its has anything to do with that


----------



## Snip

chocbunni01 said:
 

> when it happens its not when im aroused and its not right after dtd either... its just random throughout the day. just feels like the cervix is jumping.. years ago i associated it with O, but i dont think its has anything to do with that

yeah, meant that its feel almost like that but at random times. but really dont know what it could be


----------



## SKAV

hey all :flower:

popcorn, i saw ur temp dip and its way above your coverline.Like others say, its best to see what tomo's temp holds..don't worry too much sweets..i dont think any kind of words will reassure you at this moment. Am praying for you all always....

here: sweets, lovely chart, FXd it will keep up the temps!

want: am fine and little Diva, as you say, is fine and making me throw up so much and so little appetite!! I've lost 2 kgs :shrugg: but I make myself eat something ( even though i put it out an hour later :lol: ) Fxd

snip: helloo sweets!, i think i saw a line but am not sure...waiting for the two lines tomorrow...GL

ttc: Glad your on zofran ( <-- did i spell it right ?? )at least once in a while you can eat something and keep it down!! I am throwing up from morning till night now.. whatever I eat, even water! I made a indian dish with rice and chicken which with much luck managed to keep it down :happydance: but had to take a glass of 7up. I am in love with 7up which helps me with my nausea... well, that whats SPECIAL with me now..

scooter: nice to see you :flower: 

bunni: hey sexy!!! hmm am not sure what that cervix jump is.... did u try posting a new thread on the forum??


----------



## Want2bMum

hi skav!!!

today i had a spell of nausea too, i was almost throwing up in the street... very bad!!! so i bought sprite as many ppl say it helps and it did but i don't like it very much. i do like lemonade very much but never tried sprite, always got diet cheap lemonade or seven up...

anyway, this must have been the hcg still in my system from the trigger shot... should be out in few days.... and if my temps are still up i can test!!!!

glad to hear that little D is doing well, sorry about her mum though... hopefully it'll pass soon!!


----------



## Popcorn

Hi everyone, a bit of an update..temp went back up today. Did a hpt, BFN...just want the witch to show now so that I can move on to the next cycle! 
Want2bemum, you are right, this TCC stuff can really get on to of you! Thanks so much for the links and your kind words! I know what you guys are saying, is true, i'm not out till the witch shows...but at 13dpo, should I not be testing + by now? 

AF is not late yet, she should be here tomorrow...


Thanks for the support everyone. :hugs::hugs::hugs: I couldn't do this without you!


----------



## Snip

Yay popcorn! if yesterday's low temp was ID then you'll only test + about 4 days later.
10dpo = 10, 12dpo = 20, 14dpo = 40...and so on but yours would be 2 days later....so only 16dpo will it actually be anough for a standard hpt to pick it up


----------



## Popcorn

Snip said:


> Yay popcorn! if yesterday's low temp was ID then you'll only test + about 4 days later.
> 10dpo = 10, 12dpo = 20, 14dpo = 40...and so on but yours would be 2 days later....so only 16dpo will it actually be anough for a standard hpt to pick it up

Thanks hon...I guess it's worth being a bit hopeful...not sure if anyone is very familiar with what their cervix does, but I think mine is getting ready for AF, so although I have a bit of hope, I'm staying firmly grounded and thinking AF is coming and if she decides to cancel her visit, then I will do this :happydance:


----------



## here_we_r

Oh Popcorn: :hugs:
You know your body. I still hold out that she won't show up and you will be pregnant. Its just so heart wrenching! :hugs:


----------



## chocbunni01

Hi, Ladies :flower:
Skav: i did post on another thread and they said it was probably muscle twinges, another lady said she experienced it as well.
Want: I drink vernors or ginger ale for upset stomach, which i did have one when i was sleep eating and had some oreos :haha: when are you testing? :baby: Dust
Popcorn: give it a few more days and then test. it may take a few days for the true results to show.. :baby: Dust
Here: Whats going on with you? are you testing anytime soon? :baby: Dust
Snip, Scooter, TTC: hope you ladies are doing good!!
afm: i dont think anyone wants to know the crazy things im doing now to get af to come. today is cd 33 and im just like blah whatever :shrug: im definately not in the mood to get blood tests and then prescribed provera...


----------



## Snip

Hey Choc, 
did you test again?? When is/was AF due?

AFM: did not test again...will wait another day or two. still a bit early for me to get some true answers on hpt's.


----------



## chocbunni01

i tested cd 26,28 and 30 all bfn's. when is af due?... when it feels like it :haha: past 6 months from jan-july 33,24,29,30,24,22.... had provera jan 2010 and a year or so before that... guess its time again :wacko: My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Snip

Ouch hun....so sorry!! :hugs:
I'm not an charting expert but I would guess that's a anovulantary cycle...... :-(


----------



## AllMacsNow

Ok, girls... what I want to know is how many BFPs snuck in here while I was away?


----------



## Snip

Hey AllMacs :hi:

WE missed you sooooooo much!!! :happydance:


----------



## SKAV

hey all :flower:

macs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! : hiiiiiiiiiiii!!! how r you doing girl??? did you get my PM ? any pic ????????????????' 

bunni: glad you got some responses and your not the only one!! Your chart is Anovulatory :sad1: some doctors do say once in a while anovulatory cycle are normal. Don't you wanna see your OB/GYN?

popcorn: hope your not down...lets hope that temps are elevated and you get your BFP

want:hun!!!, nausea?? wowy!!! when will you test?? :happydance:

snip,ttc,scotter : hope ur doing fine

:hugs: to all


----------



## chocbunni01

my doc appt is sept 9th... i had that scheduled for about two months now. guess im going to stick with it... ill be about cd 65 then :wacko:


----------



## SKAV

chocbunni01 said:


> my doc appt is sept 9th... i had that scheduled for about two months now. guess im going to stick with it... ill be about cd 65 then :wacko:

Sep 9th?? hmm...thats pretty far away but hang in there sweets.. :hugs: how's your diet ?


----------



## chocbunni01

diet, whats that?:haha: i decided to weigh myself once a month instead of every week and go crazy... so i got annoyed with the ticker since its staying at 4 til i weigh myself again... no weigh in until towards the end of the month... i did some sleep eating last night and ate 8 oreo's... mm they were good... but then i ate antipasto salad about a hour ago.... ekkk im trying... i had salad all day yesterday, thats probably why i craved some sweets.... im making myself eat 2 salads a day... but today i ate oreo's at like 3am, so then i didnt wanna eat til lunch time... thanx for asking:flower:


----------



## SKAV

chocbunni01 said:


> diet, whats that?:haha: i decided to weigh myself once a month instead of every week and go crazy... so i got annoyed with the ticker since its staying at 4 til i weigh myself again... no weigh in until towards the end of the month... i did some sleep eating last night and ate 8 oreo's... mm they were good... but then i ate antipasto salad about a hour ago.... ekkk im trying... i had salad all day yesterday, thats probably why i craved some sweets.... im making myself eat 2 salads a day... but today i ate oreo's at like 3am, so then i didnt wanna eat til lunch time... thanx for asking:flower:

8 Oreo's :wacko: that's some dieting :haha: I would have made it a round figure like 10 :haha: Have you tried Weight watchers?? I didn't sign up or anything. I did my own and lost a good 17lbs in 3 months!! I ate everything,including Mcdonalds,chocolates,cupcakes you name it...It's basically portion control. 

I am seated here, feeling hungry and not knowing what to eat, cos i am having weird tastebuds these days due to my horrible nausea :growlmad:


----------



## Want2bMum

hello girls!!!

just escaped from the riots in london, quite scary... the situation is crazy, we cannot go out!!!

my temps dropped a bit today, couldn't help but noticing that it was the same as at 12dpo in my may cycle... also yesterday i had bad cramping, felt af had arrived but nothing today which is also a sign of af, never get cramps the day before... not sure why..

still holding hope, i'd like this to be the happiest month of my life so far... should test wednesday morning if temps stay above coverline... finger crossed!!!

how are all of you???

xxx


----------



## Popcorn

Want2bemum, hi babe! I didn't realise you are in the UK too :hugs: I know, the rioting is nuts! I'm not in london (brighton) but lots of my friends and family are there, so i'm hearing it's quite mental! 

Just had a look at your chart, it's looking good babe! Keeping everything crossed for you! (fingers, toes and even eyes :haha:) xx


----------



## Want2bMum

Popcorn said:


> Want2bemum, hi babe! I didn't realise you are in the UK too :hugs: I know, the rioting is nuts! I'm not in london (brighton) but lots of my friends and family are there, so i'm hearing it's quite mental!
> 
> Just had a look at your chart, it's looking good babe! Keeping everything crossed for you! (fingers, toes and even eyes :haha:) xx


:rofl: thanks hun for all the crossing..... especially the eye crossing :haha:

here in ldn it's complete madness, when i was going back home from work ppl were running and shouting, buses were going faster.... many things are on fire :nope:

hope all your family and friends are fine :hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

Hi ladies:
I hope all is well. I've had to go back and read the posts. Today was very busy at work and couldn't sneak on and look. I tried too though one time and had to get off just as quick as I got on...:lol:

Want: I'm thinking of testing Wed as well.

Popcorn: hang in there girl...

Choc: I hope you get some answers when you go. I love the oreo cookie diet...:lol: Best one ever!

Macs: I'm so happy you are back. I've missed you so. I PM'ed you to check on you.

Scooter: Are you good? You babysitting the little tykes getting more and more closer to your own!! lol

Skav: preggo lady...I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## ttc11786

Hey everyone! Hope all you girls are doing well!
When r u ladies testing??? I've seen some nice charts in this thread this month!
Miraculously today I had a good day! I'm not completely myself but the nausea is definitelynmore manageable today! I HOPE this means it's easing off!!
Skav how u feeling?
Snip how's the new house? U take another test yet?
Want and here: good luck! I know those bfps r coming soon!
Choc: good luck with the diet! It's seriously the hardest thing I've ever done and you will do it too!! Were all rooting for you! Plus, after you lose weight the chances of getting pregnant go up exponentially!!


----------



## chocbunni01

lol at this oreo cookie diet... jease i only had 8, i didnt eat no more today :haha: alright ladies long night for me, have to write a paper/start it and my children were having a sleep over but everyone wants to run and play and get hurt... OMG.. :headspin:


----------



## chocbunni01

ok im up and really wondering something. i was doing the paper but got sidetracked :haha: i just read that diuretics can cause false neg hpt's... im totally spazzing, ive been taking a pill thats considered a diuretic for almost 5 years.. :saywhat: i know some of you ladies said my cycle looks anovulatory but it just has me up and thinking...


----------



## Want2bMum

good morning ladies!!!

temps still up for me today at 13dpo.... but i could be 12dpo... not really sure.

i don't have a test at home so have to wait for tomorrow... i am very very excited but also very scared... i am afraid my temp will go down tomorrow morning...

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh today is going to be a long day!!!!


----------



## Popcorn

Hey hon, temps are still looking good! Good luck :hugs: Still keeping my eyes crossed for you :rofl: xxx


----------



## SKAV

hey ladies :flower:

eye crossing sounds :haha: 

want: lovely chart..hope temps stay up

popcorn : temps are above CL so FXd...oh! eyes crossed too :wacko:

here: am OKish..nausea and m/s is killing me.. but I won't blame anything or anyone..I will cope up with it :thumbup: 

snip,ttc,bunni : hope u ladies are fine :)


----------



## SKAV

ding dong........! where r u ladies :shrug:


----------



## Snip

Hi Skav :hi:

Working.....2 hours left from a 12hour shift. can wait to just relax.
The kids both had the flu and now it's my turn....a whole house full of runny noses!!
Now I dont know if I should take the cold & flu meds cause the pharmacist said that it should not be taken when pregnant.... Thought about testing again but it's already 6pm...what's the chances of getting an accurate result after drinking lots all day??
:shrug:


----------



## Snip

Oh yeah....HAPPY WOMANS DAY!!!


----------



## ttc11786

im here-its a jewish fast day where we don't eat for 25 hours starting last night at 8pm so its not a fun day for me :( im going to make it as far as i can-the midday mark is at 1pm which is an hour from now so if i make it until then, i'm happy


----------



## SKAV

hey girls :hugs:

Happy Woman's Day to you all :flower:

snip: awe poor you...runny nose sound good! but i know ur suffering..no i don't think its best to take ur HPT today. Wait for tomo FMU, which is the best, you know.. Awe little ones must have been fed up with runny nose..!! Hope everyone gets well soon : hugs:

ttc: hey matey!! :saywhat: your fasting ?? woman, your pregnant!!! you shouldn't be doing it :shrug: isn't there another way for pregnant ladies??


----------



## ttc11786

they always say if theres a risk to the life of the mother or baby then of course she shouldnt do it, but unfortunately my dr. explained that feeling weak and nauseous isn't a risk to either life especially this early in the pregnancy-im going to see how i feel by 1pm right now, im actually ok only slightly nauseous


----------



## here_we_r

Ok girlies: So i wouldn't have to type it over here's my post from my journal:

*sigh*

This morning I got up well around 12:00 and took a wondfo and it was a -. Not even a dash of a line. Pure white. I was disturbed so I went to my chart and started reading my notes and crap. I put in the second day of my positive opk. I always get 2 positive days of opks. I decided to plug in my second day and see what happens. If it would have given me broken lines I would let it stay at the first day. Guess what? It gave me solid lines. Which pushes me back 1 day. Ok..so could this now mean I still have a chance? OH I hope so.
I tried to lay back down and sleep. I couldn't. I wanted to cry but could't. My mind was so full at this point. I snuggled up to DH and of course I ended up waking him. He asked me talk about what was on my mind. I didn't want to give him any bad news so I left it and told him I just couldn't sleep. He suggested Warm milk and honey. I drank it and off I went to dream land.

I get to work and my mind is moving. I called my FS office and they are still waiting on files and was able to move me up a few days. But the Dr only do procedures of what I need on Wed. Which would still put me at the end of August. Light Flash****

My OB office gave me two numbers to different offices. un huh! I call the other office. Wohoo!! I got an appt for this Thursday!!!! I'm so okay right now. This is just what I needed and I'll take it. Well if I test neg in the morning...A happy drink it is for me...wohoo!!!


----------



## SKAV

ttc11786 said:


> they always say if theres a risk to the life of the mother or baby then of course she shouldnt do it, but unfortunately my dr. explained that feeling weak and nauseous isn't a risk to either life especially this early in the pregnancy-im going to see how i feel by 1pm right now, im actually ok only slightly nauseous

i understand, you feel fine so hopefully you can finish it...what time is it there now?


----------



## SKAV

hey here :hi:

i just read it on your journal :sad1: hold on girl...your not out yet...its too early!!!!!!!!!! and hopefully when u go to your appointment, there you will get to know ur pregnant!


----------



## Snip

Thanx Skav. So I'll hold out till morning....and just take some panado's and nasal spray that I know is safe for using while pregnant.

Here: you're only 11-12 dpo so you're not out!! 
Yay for the appointment :happydance:


----------



## here_we_r

Thanks Skav and Snip for the encouragement. You guys! awww :hugs:

Have you ever had the feeling of being sick of being mentally tired? I think I'm about there. You guys...awww :hugs:


----------



## Snip

Here...I feel the same.....but somehow made peace with everything.
At this moment I dont feel a thing....it's like I don't care anymore.
If we're meant to have another LO we will get one...
Sure I will still temp and test and all that crap but wont let it get to me if it's BFN....and I'll sure celebrate when it's a BFP. LOL
Let's call it experimenting with BBT and HPT's :haha:

Wow...I'm making myself more positive by typing this.....COOL!!! :wacko:


----------



## SKAV

Snip said:


> Thanx Skav. So I'll hold out till morning....and just take some panado's and nasal spray that I know is safe for using while pregnant.
> 
> Here: you're only 11-12 dpo so you're not out!!
> Yay for the appointment :happydance:

GL snip:hugs: waiting for pics.. talking about pic...where r the pics of the house ?? ok, am being weird i know..everyone's sick at ur place and here i am asking for pictures of the house:dohh::haha:


----------



## chocbunni01

i decided to call the nurse and see if they will give me a blood test to be for sure and then maybe prescribe provera. still waiting on the call to see what the nurse says. i dont like being in limbo and its affecting me big time. i have insomnia, i have been mean and beating up oh and ran him away... im turning ravenous :devil: and i dont like it. thank you ladies for reading my cukoo posts as i have been going insane these past few months... gonna have to give bnb a break since its causing me to become more and more anxious and im losing my marbles... :hugs::flower:


----------



## ttc11786

thanks skav-its 1:30 here but i actually feel great now! its crazy! i havent felt this good since before 6 weeks!


----------



## Want2bMum

i am pregnant.... you are the very first people to know.... hubby is not here yet....

i am in shock!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snip

Want2bMum said:


> i am pregnant.... you are the very first people to know.... hubby is not here yet....
> 
> i am in shock!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOW...HOW, WHEN.....??? 

CONGRATS hun!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Want2bMum

I am in shock, I am crying hysterical...

Today my temp was a bit up and I didn't have pain, just some odd feelings... so went to buy FRER and managed to resist testing for the whole day...

I just came back home and couldnt resist anymore, here it was around 6pm and I thought I would only see a BFN but couldnt resist testing...

the 2 lines appeared within few second and are very clear... 

i cannot believe it yet, hubby is coming back but he is in the tube so I cannot reach him...


----------



## Snip

Ahhhhh that's sooo great hun!!!
REally sooo happy for you....do you have a pic??? 
please please we wanna see....I love looking at those pos lines!!!


----------



## here_we_r

WANT: WOW!!!! 
Congratulations!! Girl...LOOK AT YOU!! Another one bites the dust!! YOU ARE PREGGO!!!
:wohoo:


----------



## Want2bMum

ohhhhhh girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!

thank you soooooo much!!!!!!!!!!!!

you are making me cry even more, thank you!!!!

you are not the first people to know by chance, you must have been the first, you have always been a great support!!!!!!!!!!!

i thought it would never happen to me, I am overjoyed!!!

will try to upload picture later...


----------



## SKAV

OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo::wohoo: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: *WANT* am so happy for you hun.....OMG!!! I was never so happy :cry: I just felt it....seriously..!!!! am so happy..so happy !!!! :yipee:

Have a H&H pregnancy sweetheart!!!! God answered you prayer and everything will fall into place ..omg omg !!! am so happy for you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

https://i832.photobucket.com/albums/zz248/a2dox/Animated%20Icons/Congratulations_blink.gif


----------



## Snip

SKAV said:


> Snip said:
> 
> 
> Thanx Skav. So I'll hold out till morning....and just take some panado's and nasal spray that I know is safe for using while pregnant.
> 
> Here: you're only 11-12 dpo so you're not out!!
> Yay for the appointment :happydance:
> 
> GL snip:hugs: waiting for pics.. talking about pic...where r the pics of the house ?? ok, am being weird i know..everyone's sick at ur place and here i am asking for pictures of the house:dohh::haha:Click to expand...

Skav...I could not wait till the morning....used a hpt. But I have another one for FMU. There's deffo a faint pink line....

About the pics of the house...I have a few I took with my phone just now but it's dark here so it's not the best. will download it from my phone and try to post.


----------



## Snip

First a pic of the hpt......had to search for a light bright enough to show....it's already 8pm here!


----------



## SKAV

Snip said:


> SKAV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snip said:
> 
> 
> Thanx Skav. So I'll hold out till morning....and just take some panado's and nasal spray that I know is safe for using while pregnant.
> 
> Here: you're only 11-12 dpo so you're not out!!
> Yay for the appointment :happydance:
> 
> GL snip:hugs: waiting for pics.. talking about pic...where r the pics of the house ?? ok, am being weird i know..everyone's sick at ur place and here i am asking for pictures of the house:dohh::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Skav...I could not wait till the morning....used a hpt. But I have another one for FMU. There's deffo a faint pink line....
> 
> About the pics of the house...I have a few I took with my phone just now but it's dark here so it's not the best. will download it from my phone and try to post.Click to expand...

OMG !!!!!!!!! seriously ??? a faint pink line...am gonna faint now..wow.snip i can't wait till you do one with FMU...am over the moon girl:happydance: Hoping and praying you get those dark lines..wohoo!!!! ok, now not to be rude but rmbr those false positives you got long time back..that's nothing to worry about now right :nope:. Am being straight forward,i didn't mean to break your heart snip.just wanted to make sure..hope u understand :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SKAV

Snip said:


> First a pic of the hpt......had to search for a light bright enough to show....it's already 8pm here!
> 
> View attachment 247456

i see a shadow of a line snip..but the pic is a little blurry...but i defo see something :happydance:


----------



## Snip

These pics are the living area....
first pic...the tv area
second pic...my work place and table for the kiddies to sit at while eating
third pic....pool table 
Fourth pic....opposite wall where the front door are and fishtank

The pics that are yellow in color are my phone switching over to night mode when light are dim :wacko:

Will be moving my workplace to another room as soon as we have our internet sorted there.


----------



## Snip

SKAV said:


> Snip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKAV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snip said:
> 
> 
> Thanx Skav. So I'll hold out till morning....and just take some panado's and nasal spray that I know is safe for using while pregnant.
> 
> Here: you're only 11-12 dpo so you're not out!!
> Yay for the appointment :happydance:
> 
> GL snip:hugs: waiting for pics.. talking about pic...where r the pics of the house ?? ok, am being weird i know..everyone's sick at ur place and here i am asking for pictures of the house:dohh::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Skav...I could not wait till the morning....used a hpt. But I have another one for FMU. There's deffo a faint pink line....
> 
> About the pics of the house...I have a few I took with my phone just now but it's dark here so it's not the best. will download it from my phone and try to post.Click to expand...
> 
> OMG !!!!!!!!! seriously ??? a faint pink line...am gonna faint now..wow.snip i can't wait till you do one with FMU...am over the moon girl:happydance: Hoping and praying you get those dark lines..wohoo!!!! ok, now not to be rude but rmbr those false positives you got long time back..that's nothing to worry about now right :nope:. Am being straight forward,i didn't mean to break your heart snip.just wanted to make sure..hope u understand :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Dont know Skav...but I do keep that in mind.
Another thing is that those were all IC's...this time no IC's and only store bought tests. Will see what the one look like in the morning and get a proper test.


----------



## Snip

Kitchen and hallway....


----------



## SKAV

snip: If they are store bought then you could rely on them right? Anyway, am sure this time its gonna be a BIG FAT POSITIVE with tomo's FMU : thumbup: am praying for you :hugs: snip, the house looks so comfy and i love the tv area ..the couch looks so cosy and the whole house looks gorgeous and comfy...good going girl..and thank you so much for posting the pics :hugs: waiting for tomo's pics...

edited** wow..the kitchen looks awesome...so spacious!! lovely house!!!!!!


----------



## Snip

The main bathroom....





And then an en-suite one....


----------



## here_we_r

Snip: I see a faint line too! I pray this is it for you. Your house does look comfy. I could get on that couch and make some zzzzz's


----------



## SKAV

en-suite looks so cool :coolio:


----------



## Snip

SKAV said:


> snip: If they are store bought then you could rely on them right? Anyway, am sure this time its gonna be a BIG FAT POSITIVE with tomo's FMU : thumbup: am praying for you :hugs: snip, the house looks so comfy and i love the tv area ..the couch looks so cosy and the whole house looks gorgeous and comfy...good going girl..and thank you so much for posting the pics :hugs: waiting for tomo's pics...
> 
> edited** wow..the kitchen looks awesome...so spacious!! lovely house!!!!!!

I do hope so! Only time will tell :shrug:
The one I took tonight a a bit clearer than the first one...so I really hope it's darker in the morning.

Still need to hang the new living room curtains....had to buy 10 drops of the same color....5 windows in one room cost a lot of money. LOL
Then waiting for my mom to send the bathroom curtains.
Will take some picks of the 4 bedrooms 2morow.

Thanx...I love the kitchen. Lots of cupboard space also. I'm a kitchen freak and always buy stuff for my kitchen. Love cooking and baking!


----------



## Snip

Here...my mom gave us that one and it's really nice for an afternoon nap!! big enough for me and LB to take a nap together!! 

Skav..LOL...hubby brags to everyone that the baths are so big that we can relax in the tub together!! :blush:


----------



## SKAV

snip, omg! curtains costs a fortune eh? can't wait to see the 4 bedrooms..so both kiddos might have separate rooms? I am a kitchen freak too..LOL we need to color wash the whole house soon..but DH works during summer and its a tough thing..

hey SNIP, your ticker says DD - June 22nd 2011 and DS - 9th of May 2011  was he born this May?? i thought he was bigger ..foolish me !


----------



## Want2bMum

SNIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I see a line too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We r all going to be bump buddies :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Herewer, Macs and Skooter you are going to be next!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

And Snip, your new house looks fab!!!!

@SKAV thank you hun :hugs: Thank you for praying for all of us, I am sure god couldn't ignore our baby requests anymore :hugs::hugs::hugs:

here are my pics... hope I took them well :blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00229-20110809-1946.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 4









IMG00230-20110809-1946.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG00231-20110809-1946.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Snip

Okay...time for me to go relax on that couch and some movies. Kids all asleep and hubby on night shift so I have the tv all to myself!! :happydance:
Will catch up in the morning and hopefully I'll have some good news to share :-D

Nighty night!!


----------



## ttc11786

Omg want!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!! See? We all knew it!!! Now onto snip! Youre next!!!


----------



## SKAV

Want : wowy!!! those are 2 lovely lines babes and so dark for 13DPO... :wohoo: we are all gonna be bump buddies soon...am gonna add you as BUMP buddy :yipee: Love you LOADS!!!! is your DH home yet?? how are you gonna tell it to him ??


Snip: Goodnight sweetheart..GL :hugs:


----------



## Snip

SKAV said:


> snip, omg! curtains costs a fortune eh? can't wait to see the 4 bedrooms..so both kiddos might have separate rooms? I am a kitchen freak too..LOL we need to color wash the whole house soon..but DH works during summer and its a tough thing..
> 
> hey SNIP, your ticker says DD - June 22nd 2011 and DS - 9th of May 2011  was he born this May?? i thought he was bigger ..foolish me !

That's weird.....no LB was born last year 09/04/2010. 
I'm sure it wasn't like that


----------



## Snip

O wow Want....How I wish I had a FRER


----------



## SKAV

Snip said:


> SKAV said:
> 
> 
> snip, omg! curtains costs a fortune eh? can't wait to see the 4 bedrooms..so both kiddos might have separate rooms? I am a kitchen freak too..LOL we need to color wash the whole house soon..but DH works during summer and its a tough thing..
> 
> hey SNIP, your ticker says DD - June 22nd 2011 and DS - 9th of May 2011  was he born this May?? i thought he was bigger ..foolish me !
> 
> That's weird.....no LB was born last year 09/04/2010.
> I'm sure it wasn't like thatClick to expand...

oh my...i see it correct now.. :haha:


----------



## Snip

SKAV said:


> Snip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKAV said:
> 
> 
> snip, omg! curtains costs a fortune eh? can't wait to see the 4 bedrooms..so both kiddos might have separate rooms? I am a kitchen freak too..LOL we need to color wash the whole house soon..but DH works during summer and its a tough thing..
> 
> hey SNIP, your ticker says DD - June 22nd 2011 and DS - 9th of May 2011  was he born this May?? i thought he was bigger ..foolish me !
> 
> That's weird.....no LB was born last year 09/04/2010.
> I'm sure it wasn't like thatClick to expand...
> 
> oh my...i see it correct now.. :haha:Click to expand...

Lol...just had to go and make it right. Allthough I love kids I would not want them THAT CLOSE together!!!


----------



## SKAV

Snip said:


> SKAV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKAV said:
> 
> 
> snip, omg! curtains costs a fortune eh? can't wait to see the 4 bedrooms..so both kiddos might have separate rooms? I am a kitchen freak too..LOL we need to color wash the whole house soon..but DH works during summer and its a tough thing..
> 
> hey SNIP, your ticker says DD - June 22nd 2011 and DS - 9th of May 2011  was he born this May?? i thought he was bigger ..foolish me !
> 
> That's weird.....no LB was born last year 09/04/2010.
> I'm sure it wasn't like thatClick to expand...
> 
> oh my...i see it correct now.. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol...just had to go and make it right. Allthough I love kids I would not want them THAT CLOSE together!!!Click to expand...

really?? ok... i rmbr ur DS..he's a cutie pie..gv him a kiss on behalf of me pls.. now go take a rest and enjoy your day with the TV :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Snip

Skav......is that temps i see on your chart lady????? :growlmad:

You can be soooo lucky I'm in SA and not over there!!!! :trouble:


----------



## Snip

SKAV said:


> Snip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKAV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKAV said:
> 
> 
> snip, omg! curtains costs a fortune eh? can't wait to see the 4 bedrooms..so both kiddos might have separate rooms? I am a kitchen freak too..LOL we need to color wash the whole house soon..but DH works during summer and its a tough thing..
> 
> hey SNIP, your ticker says DD - June 22nd 2011 and DS - 9th of May 2011  was he born this May?? i thought he was bigger ..foolish me !
> 
> That's weird.....no LB was born last year 09/04/2010.
> I'm sure it wasn't like thatClick to expand...
> 
> oh my...i see it correct now.. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol...just had to go and make it right. Allthough I love kids I would not want them THAT CLOSE together!!!Click to expand...
> 
> really?? ok... i rmbr ur DS..he's a cutie pie..gv him a kiss on behalf of me pls.. now go take a rest and enjoy your day with the TV :hugs: :kiss:Click to expand...

Thnx hun! :hugs:
It's already past 9pm...sooo I only have time for one movie and then off to bed.


----------



## here_we_r

I got a question for you ladies. Have you ever had where you feel like you're peeing yourself? I go check thinking its AF and it Creamy CM


----------



## Snip

here_we_r said:


> I got a question for you ladies. Have you ever had where you feel like you're peeing yourself? I go check thinking its AF and it Creamy CM

YEAH...had it the past 2 days!!! 
would run to the loo thinking it's AF and then it's only wet and creamy CM


----------



## SKAV

Snip said:


> Skav......is that temps i see on your chart lady????? :growlmad:
> 
> You can be soooo lucky I'm in SA and not over there!!!! :trouble:

:argh: OMG !!!!!!!!!! yes!!! ...since i am on progesterone, thought will temp once in a while.... can i , can i ??? pls [-o&lt; [-o&lt;


----------



## SKAV

here_we_r said:


> I got a question for you ladies. Have you ever had where you feel like you're peeing yourself? I go check thinking its AF and it Creamy CM

oh yeah!! thats happened thrice today!! i really thought something weird is happening!! thats normal i guess!!


----------



## Snip

SKAV said:


> Snip said:
> 
> 
> Skav......is that temps i see on your chart lady????? :growlmad:
> 
> You can be soooo lucky I'm in SA and not over there!!!! :trouble:
> 
> :argh: OMG !!!!!!!!!! yes!!! ...since i am on progesterone, thought will temp once in a while.... can i , can i ??? pls [-o&lt; [-o&lt;Click to expand...

I just had to laugh at this..... :haha:
Yes, but only once in a while....I'm watching you!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Snip

I normally had that when pregnant.....That's one of the main reasons I decided to test.


----------



## Snip

How do you know you're a MOM???


----------



## SKAV

Snip said:


> SKAV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snip said:
> 
> 
> Skav......is that temps i see on your chart lady????? :growlmad:
> 
> You can be soooo lucky I'm in SA and not over there!!!! :trouble:
> 
> :argh: OMG !!!!!!!!!! yes!!! ...since i am on progesterone, thought will temp once in a while.... can i , can i ??? pls [-o&lt; [-o&lt;Click to expand...
> 
> I just had to laugh at this..... :haha:
> Yes, but only once in a while....I'm watching you!!! :growlmad:Click to expand...

:yipee: Thank you so much ...you made me laugh too :hugs:


----------



## Snip

Snip said:


> How do you know you're a MOM???

You're still watching Disney channel when the kids are all asleep!!


----------



## SKAV

ok...goodnight girls...will catch u tomo :hugs: love you loads !!!


----------



## SKAV

Snip said:


> Snip said:
> 
> 
> How do you know you're a MOM???
> 
> You're still watching Disney channel when the kids are all asleep!!Click to expand...

:rofl: me and DH both do !!!! :rofl:


----------



## Snip

Hahahaha! me and oh also every day!!
Our favourite - wizards of waverly place!


----------



## here_we_r

goodnight Skav...

Snip..my kids love that.


----------



## ttc11786

I've also had tons of creamy/watery cm as a symptom of pregnancy. I always run to the bathroom thinking I'm bleeding or peed myself!! :)


----------



## Want2bMum

hi girls,

hubby came back and i told him when he was still half way into the doorway :haha:

he is in shock, he says he is all shaky... he wanted to take me shopping tomorrow for maternity clothes :wacko:

anyway, here are my symptoms so far:

1dpo - no symptoms
2-3dpo- ovulation cramps and backache, also tender nipples
4-9dpo- only a bit tender nipples
10-13dpo- some AF cramps 10-11 dpo as if af was coming on time, no difference. 12-13dpo much less cramps lasting few seconds like 4 or 5 times per day, not more... 11 and 13 dpo had nausea and started to suspect something as it was quite strong...

also had a cold around 3-6dpo if i remember well

have more creamy cm and it does feel like af is coming so girls, i think it's a good sign!!!

waiting for a BFP from Snip tomorrow morning :happydance:


----------



## chocbunni01

congrats to Want and Snip for their BFP


----------



## Want2bMum

chocbunni01 said:


> congrats to Want and Snip for their BFP


thanks hun, you'll have it very soon :hugs:


----------



## ttc11786

Awwwwwwww yay!!!!! So happy for you!


----------



## ttc11786

#1: 5 weeks
#2: 6 weeks
#3: 8 weeks-taken tonight-i look freakin huuuuuuge!!! i know that its mostly bloating and maajjjjjor constipation and only a tiny bit my growing uterus :shy:
 



Attached Files:







bump 5w.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 3









bump 6w.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 3









bump 8w.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## here_we_r

awww. ttc: look at the bump. so cool! congrats girlie.


----------



## ttc11786

ha thanks! but its seriously sooooo embarrassing bc im sure its not baby and im only 8 weeks so were not telling for at least another month!! the secret will be out before were ready im sure :)


----------



## Snip

So i tested again with fmu... Still a faint line but def there. Can see it like an arms length away in the dim light of my bed side lamp. Wanna take a pic but the camera is in the living room and i cant sneak it out. Dont want dh to know just yet. i just wish i had a frer!! SA pregnancy tests suck!


----------



## Snip

I took some pics with my phone. Very bad quality but i see the line on them...and i never get the faint lines with my phone. Dont expect more from it 1mega pix camera. Lol.

maybe i can email it to one of you to have a look at it?


----------



## Snip

This is the best I could get....much darker and more pink IRL

First one with my phone.


Others taken with the camera at about an hour....


----------



## SKAV

hey girls :hi:

here,bunni : hey lovelies :hugs:

want: I love your siggie...!! wohooooooooooo :yipee: bump buddies!!!!

ttc: what a lovely bump!! maybe its bloating/constipation but...your baby is in there girl and its a BUMP!!! :happydance:

snip: i see pink line on all of them :thumbup: :wohoo: Congrats SNIP !!!!! have you found a OB/GYN ?? pls confirm it with blood test....:hugs:

afm, I had my appointment at the OB/GYN today to open the file, but the nurse was not available so it would be after August 30th :shrug: Oh well, thats good in a way..


----------



## Popcorn

Want2bMum said:


> hi girls,
> 
> hubby came back and i told him when he was still half way into the doorway :haha:
> 
> he is in shock, he says he is all shaky... he wanted to take me shopping tomorrow for maternity clothes :wacko:
> 
> anyway, here are my symptoms so far:
> 
> 1dpo - no symptoms
> 2-3dpo- ovulation cramps and backache, also tender nipples
> 4-9dpo- only a bit tender nipples
> 10-13dpo- some AF cramps 10-11 dpo as if af was coming on time, no difference. 12-13dpo much less cramps lasting few seconds like 4 or 5 times per day, not more... 11 and 13 dpo had nausea and started to suspect something as it was quite strong...
> 
> also had a cold around 3-6dpo if i remember well
> 
> have more creamy cm and it does feel like af is coming so girls, i think it's a good sign!!!
> 
> waiting for a BFP from Snip tomorrow morning :happydance:

Hi honey! That's so exciting!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I guess the eye crossing worked! So happy for you! Keep coming back here to let us know how you are getting on. 

I'm on to a new cycle now. Hopefully i can join you preggo ladies soon!

Snip, congrats to you too honey!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Snip

Skav, I have a Gyn close by now but will wait another few days before going for bloods. Still dont really believe that second line...

Popcorn....ahhhh sorry the witch showed up!! :hugs:


----------



## Snip

Honest opinions girls....do your really think I got a BFP here???


----------



## SKAV

Snip, its good that you wait a few days before blood work.. honestly I am so hoping and believe that's a BFP. The only thing whcih freaks me out was the false positive you were getting sometime back :nope: This is THE ONE THING which I am hoping will not happen again! 
Since these are store bought, I am almost sure this is your BFP, but wait till you get blood work done..I am so hoping and praying for you SNIP...you will get it!! :hugs:

Popcorn: so angry the nasty witch got you :nope:


----------



## ttc11786

ahhh snip! i cant wait to hear when you get a blood test! i hope its real! so excited for you!


----------



## Popcorn

SKAV said:


> Snip, its good that you wait a few days before blood work.. honestly I am so hoping and believe that's a BFP. The only thing whcih freaks me out was the false positive you were getting sometime back :nope: This is THE ONE THING which I am hoping will not happen again!
> Since these are store bought, I am almost sure this is your BFP, but wait till you get blood work done..I am so hoping and praying for you SNIP...you will get it!! :hugs:
> 
> Popcorn: so angry the nasty witch got you :nope:

Thanks Skav, this was definitely hardest cycle of TCC so far..got really excited and disappointed and i'm finding it hard to keep up PMA. Just feel like it's never going to happen...:hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Snip, I SEE LINES!!! On all 3 pics! 

I totally understand wanting to wait for bloods, but still... I feel so good about this for you.

Congrats to Want, too!

Popcorn, I'm right there with you on a new cycle... cd3 here. No honeymoon baby for us, which I was really hoping for, but by the same token, am not surprised, because between one thing and another, our BD was very poorly timed before O. :( It'll happen for you though, I promise. It's just so hard to keep up PMA when that nasty witch shows up. Hopefully you'll feel better when she's gone.

Skav and Here, I've got your PMs. I promise I'm working on responses... just had a ton going on. 

:hugs: to everyone. I've missed this place.


----------



## here_we_r

Hey Popcorn: I'm sorry honey. I'll be joining you and Macs pretty soon. I know I'm out too this month. This is cd28 of a 30 day cycle and I feel I should have gotten something this morning. Plus I don't even feel AF or pregnancy! Go figure!

I do go see a FS tomorrow at 2:30 so I'm looking forward to that. Maybe he can tell me something. Would be so nice to get there and he say..You're pregnant. NOT!!

As for all my preggo friends...I'm so happy for you guys and a little jeolous! You girls carry those beanies with pride and send the rest of us some dust. Oh and tell the beanies to send us some too.

As for my girlie girl friends who are still in the race...What can we do but keep trucking until someone gives in...The witch or us!!! Hopefully...the witch!!

Lots of hugs girls :hugs:


----------



## Snip

Thanx girls....I'm going to get a decent hpt at the pharmacy tomorow and test on friday with FMU. Will be 14dpo then and sure if it's a BFP then it will be darker. If not darker then it's the same as 2 months ago that I got faint lines on all types of hpt's and no beany in there.
I just couldn't stop staring at the line this morning and thought for a while that the line is very much darker than it was 2 months ago with all the gost lines....but I dont have any pics from those left....deleted them all.

Here...you're not out yet!

Macs...I also cant believe I could be pregnant because then those little swimmers survived for 4 days untill O. With the move and all that was going on here we did not have time for :sex: around O time. 

TTC...cant believe it's 8 weeks already....wow how time fly! 

Hang in there girls....another month or 2 and we all will look back to the time we were all ttc'ing....and only talking about pregnancy! :-D

I'm sooooo sick with the flu and dont have energy to do anything. never been this sick in my life!! and DH is working night shift so I'm alone with the kids. Luckily he helped to get them bathed and ready for bed...I just need to get dinner done for them.


----------



## here_we_r

Snip I was just looking at your chart again. Its really cool we have the same LP and are the same dpo. LOL


----------



## Snip

here_we_r said:


> Snip I was just looking at your chart again. Its really cool we have the same LP and are the same dpo. LOL

Yeah, so we still have another 2 days before we're out...lol
Your chart still look great...nice high temps

This is the first time ever that I have such low temps after O.


----------



## ttc11786

8 week sono!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







sono 8 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## here_we_r

Snip...I keep trying to tell myself its over to be prepared. I really hope and pray your pink line is a real pink line this time baby.


TTC: What I tell you about this name :lol: I see the beanie...awww How sweet! Awwww....That is the sweetest thing.


----------



## Snip

Ahhh TTC...thats sooo amazing! Only 8 weeks and already looking like a real baby!! I love sono pics :happydance:


----------



## here_we_r

Snip said:


> here_we_r said:
> 
> 
> Snip I was just looking at your chart again. Its really cool we have the same LP and are the same dpo. LOL
> 
> Yeah, so we still have another 2 days before we're out...lol
> Your chart still look great...nice high temps
> 
> This is the first time ever that I have such low temps after O.Click to expand...

Snip...:lol: you know I had to google what your temp is in Farh...

That's not low to me. You are closer to being preggo than me honey!!!
:hugs: and :dust: sweety.


----------



## Snip

Thanx here,
its just thats its low when i look at my other charts...and what i remember from my charts when ttc'ing lb.


----------



## ttc11786

for a while, i couldnt get on this site and i still cant get on facebook! grr


----------



## ttc11786

anyone alive? :)


----------



## Snip

I alive...but barely there!! Very sick with the flu and in bed most of the day....


----------



## ttc11786

aw snip feel better!!!!! maybe thats the hcg and progesterone starting to work their magic! :) i felt like i had the flu for 3 weeks!


----------



## Snip

Ahh thanx TTC. how's the MS treating you??

I had one hell of a temp drop so there's no way I can update my chart....but maybe that's because my mouth is open 24/7. my nose are sooo blocked that I struggle to eat or speak without killing myself....lol
And I get sooo dizzy from this nose blowing...dont think I got anymore brains left.


----------



## ttc11786

knock on wood!! morning sickness is going away!!!! is that really possible?? its so early! but constipation AND diarrhea are setting in now oyy!

i hope you feel better soon!!!! and i cant wait for you to get your blood test!


----------



## here_we_r

Hi ladies:
Snip. I hope you feel better soon honey. Awww
TTC: how are you? I'm so happy your m/s is going away. It always make pregnancy so much more fun...:lol:

asf: Today I go see the RE. Hopefully I come back with something to feel good about.


----------



## Snip

Here...Fx for some good news!!! :dust:

TTC...so glad the MS is gone. you are one of the lucky ladies to have ms for such a short while.

It's actually weird that this past few days I felt feverish everyday but with no high temps....


----------



## SKAV

hey all :hi:

ttc: awe so happy that m/s is fading away (touchwood) mine is the same..from morning till night I PUKE! :lol: 

snip: so ur testing tomo right? Woman, I told you to temp vaginally remember :grr: 'cos orally it's a mess..I tried it for two months and then once i took it "down there" the temps fluctuated normally. Anyway, hope you don't need to temp anymore after this cycle and you get to confirm your pregnancy this cycle :thumbup:

here: lovely lady! hope to hear goos news from your end. Bet, doc says YOUR PREGNANT !!!!!! :happydance: 

hows everyone else?? :flower:


----------



## Want2bMum

hello girls!!!

how are you???

@snip and herewer... i really hope your pregnancy is confirmed so we can have a bump together :happydance:

@popcorn, hun your eye crossing really worked :haha: thank you :happydance:

@skav and TTC, how are you preggo ladies? morning sickness? hope everything is brrrrrrrilliant :happydance:

afm i am tired... really tired... extremely tired... incredibly tired.... did I say I am tired??? :haha:
this is something that hit me all of a sudden, I can't make it pass 10pm... and i am still having af type of pains.... shell i worry???

i have my first scan on the 2nd of september and i am so so anxious... would like the time to fast forward...

had my betas yesterday and all is fine, will have done it again on monday for riassurance :haha:

i already print the pregnancy calendar and signed up for all free pregnancy stuff i saw :haha::haha:

it's 9.30 pm here and i start feeling i am tired... won't last much longer tonight!!!


----------



## Popcorn

Want2bMum said:


> hello girls!!!
> 
> how are you???
> 
> @snip and herewer... i really hope your pregnancy is confirmed so we can have a bump together :happydance:
> 
> @popcorn, hun your eye crossing really worked :haha: thank you :happydance:
> 
> @skav and TTC, how are you preggo ladies? morning sickness? hope everything is brrrrrrrilliant :happydance:
> 
> afm i am tired... really tired... extremely tired... incredibly tired.... did I say I am tired??? :haha:
> this is something that hit me all of a sudden, I can't make it pass 10pm... and i am still having af type of pains.... shell i worry???
> 
> i have my first scan on the 2nd of september and i am so so anxious... would like the time to fast forward...
> 
> had my betas yesterday and all is fine, will have done it again on monday for riassurance :haha:
> 
> i already print the pregnancy calendar and signed up for all free pregnancy stuff i saw :haha::haha:
> 
> it's 9.30 pm here and i start feeling i am tired... won't last much longer tonight!!!

Honey, it's so lovely to see you so happy! I'm so extremely happy for you! It must be amazing and exciting to say the least! Lots and lots of big hugs and love to you, your man and the lovely bean!! :cloud9:

Now you rest my darling, cos you're body is working hard at making a baby! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Let's both keep our eyes crossed and I will be joining you soon! xxxx


----------



## ttc11786

popcorn, we are all rooting and praying for you!!! everyone in this thread will get their bfp!!!

NOW, what do i do about this HORRIBLE gas and stomach pains????? anyone else have this when they were/are pregnant?


----------



## Snip

No good news here....BFN this morning.
14dpo so by now I should've gotten a deff line....same happening that happened 2 months ago. That means that I wont get AF either....can you use clomid without AF??
Maybe my low temps are telling me that AF was supposed to start....2 days of low temp even when really sick with flu are really weird!!


----------



## ttc11786

im so sorry snip! no dont use clomid without af-clomid helps to make the follicles grow big and then hopefully release but if you dont get af before, clomid could grow and release bad eggs. plus u need to be monitored closely with sonogram and blood tests while youre taking clomid to see how you are responding


----------



## chocbunni01

hi ladies hope all is well. Hey Snip, :hugs: TTC aww lookie the lil beanie...


----------



## Snip

Thanx TTC, I have used clomid before. 
Gynea gave it to this time to kickstart ovulation and to get my ovaries back on track. 
He did test all the hormones and thyroid and couln't find problems. He said it could be that my body are still recovering from breastfeeding LB..but it's 8 months now and things aren't back to normal yet. I breastfed LB till Dec and only got first AF since his birth in dec/jan...so maybe I'm just being to hasty.

If you look at my charts then May and June should be one...I did not get AF between the two. The first month (may) was anovulantary then got no AF and went on to ovulate in June...but did not know what was going on so I missed that eggy. this time I luckily know what to expect so if AF doesn't show I'll know exactly when next O will be.
Sorry for this weird story but I dont even know why it's happening


----------



## Snip

oooh, I got a great site that may solve my problem!! 

https://www.fertilitymomma.com/page9.htm

Gonna read some more and maybe get some great info :happydance:


----------



## here_we_r

Hey ladies: What color is spotting? Is it normaly brown or can it be red?


----------



## Snip

here_we_r said:


> Hey ladies: What color is spotting? Is it normaly brown or can it be red?

Can be red...but shouldn't fill a pad within a few hours. 
sometimes it can be like a light - medium period


----------



## here_we_r

I went to the loo and have bright red on TP. need a liner probably so trying to figure if this is my cd1


----------



## SKAV

hey all,

Snip: so sad and angry with that BFN ? was it a digital you used?? y r u so sure that's its BFN?? 

here: hey lovely, hope u updated ur journal, will be going there next to see what there..do u normally spot b4 ur AF?

ttc: am so glad m/s is fading away..

bunni,popcorn: how r u doing??

OMG; ladies..am throwing up like hell :cry: Today was the worse day ever...I don't know what I will do..even sipping 7up doesn't work..even crackers!!!! I just throw up everything I eat..let it be ice cream,olives,grapes,crackers,water,7up..argh :sick: any ideas??


----------



## chocbunni01

hi Skav, you poor thing with the m/s... all i can remember from the past is them telling me to get out of bed slowly and nibbling on crackers. i remember certain lotions, soaps and perfumes making me wanna :sick: so is there anything in your environment causing you to become nauseated?
afm: i have an appt 8/17 to talk to the doc about this goofy body of mine. otherwise staying positive and excited about doing my workouts and eating like a bird. just 1 1/2 more days and i should be down 1 lb :haha: instead of running from the site and feeling down and out i decided to join the diet and fitness thread and started my own journal. nothing too interesting and im not sure how to put it in my sig anyway... Rest of you ladies :hugs:


----------



## ttc11786

oh no skav!!!! feel better!!! i hope i do not get like that!!! im praying that i stay like this-no nausea and feeling pretty good! still exhausted though, and the gas pains are killing me but ill take those over nausea!

choc: good luck with dieting and excersise! mine has gone completely out the window but still lost 7 lbs! :) cant wait to start excersising again


----------



## Snip

Skav, I 99.9% sure it's the same that happened 2months ago. 
My own conclusion.....My left ovary get ready for ovulation and maybe do O (or not) and then the hormones to build up the lining isn't there or not enough and the lining are shed right after O...it's not build up again for AF either. SO even if there's an eaggy that get's fertilized it cant implant. 

It actually all makes sence to me now....but why does it only happen every second month??


----------



## Want2bMum

hello girls!!!

@skav, i am so sorry hun you are feeling this way... ms is supposed to ease as weeks pass by, i know it's little comfort now but hung in there, i am sure you'll feel better very soon!!!

@ttc, glad you are doing well only with gas pains, hopefully they will go away too!!!

@snip, i am so sorry hun. i am overly tired these days so i couldn't go back to the thread to see what everybody wrote.... but are you going to see a specialist? i don't know if it was you asking about clomid (so sorry but my brain decided not to work at all!!), my specialist told me that if you are sure you are not pregnant then you can start clomid any time during the cycle,but it is better to start after inducing af as the lining would be too old otherwise... good luck girl!!!

@bunni, i am on diet and exercise too!! ...but i am liking my diet as it is for pregnant women and it contains a lot of calories... so i can have almost everyday my beloved pasta!!!!

how is everybody else? i am sorry i am not here as often but i work during the day and during the evening when i come back home i feel as if i didn't sleep for the past week.... i fall asleep everywhere i sit...

xxx


----------



## Snip

Hey Want....ahh that tiredness aren't nice hey...but if it means having a LO it's all worth it!
FS here in SA are very expensive and not covered by medical aids. SO the answer is NO!
I just know it's the same as last time and my temps show it. You can see on my chart when AF should've started and I marked it with light AF so that FF can go on to the next cycle. Oh the other thing is that there's no lining build up so no old lining. remember the last time the lining was shed right after O and no lining build up for another 3 weeks when I was at the Gyno....this time same happened...lining was shed right after O..so I believe no lining build up this time either and that's the reason for not getting AF....no blood there. :wacko:
sorry for the long story but that's how I understand it.
I really think I should try the clomid without AF....nothing to loose right??


----------



## Want2bMum

hi snip,

i certainly wasnt updated with your story so thanks for sharing it again! So, did the gyno performed ultra sound and told you there was no lining? this was 3 weeks after O?

if so, maybe your hormones aren't balanced and you need estrogens like clomid... and if it sheds right after O, maybe you need more progesterone?

anyway, i don't think clomid will harm you, if you are sure you are not pregnant!

my specialist told me i could take it any time if i dint get af...

the estrogens in clomid would hopefully build a good lining and produce good follicles...

will keep my finger crossed for you!!!


----------



## here_we_r

Hey Snip:
My RE told me from the sono I had on Thursday that my lining looks thin. (Are we related...same cycle, same LP, now lining) He said it could not be but it looks that way because he should have seen something (idk) on the screen being that AF was about to start. He is going to do a hysteroscopy to see.

I was trying to read up on this and it says that signs are are scanty or 1-2 days of AF. I don't have a scanty cycle and have 4 days of a cycle. So I don't know.

AF info in the spoiler


Spoiler
I have noticed after my chemical that I have more of a slimy AF. when it settles in the loo it looks like clots

I read up on some stuff and some natural ways to remedy thin lining is:
1. baby aspirin
2. Pomegranate juice - 100%
3. Green Tea
4. Super B Complex - to help stabilize hormones

I went shopping today and obtained all these. I just don't want the B complex to lengthen my LP. I'm afraid of that. 14 days is enough.


----------



## SKAV

hey girls :hi:

The thread is quite silent these days..thought i was the only one missing.. 

want: i can't wait till this horrible feeling passes...how r u doing? any nausea??

bunni: GL with your diet..remember no Oreos !! hehehe maybe 1 or 2 ;)

snip: i dont understand anything about clomid but guess Want gave you some points..

here: so has your AF started, 'cos you had to get an appointment once you get your AF right?? or am i just carzy ??

ttc: I just want the nausea to go away...

popcorn,scooter,tx : how are you girls??

AFM, *touchwood* I did NOT throw up yday and today (till now 12.40noon) but I do feel terribly nauseated and queasy... All i sip is 7up and nibble on some crackers...hope it works..

Hv a lovely day ladies :flower:


----------



## Want2bMum

hello skav!!!

i thought the same.... thought it was only me missing due to extreme fatigue!!!

it's good that you are feeling a tiny bit better hun, fx it will last!!!

as for me, no nausea anymore... no bloating... nothing... it's being hard for me to feel pregnant... and of course i am sooooooooooooo worried!!!

the only thing is af type cramps always present, more during evenings but a bit also throughout the day.... and don't know if it's normal...

i won't see my midwife until i am 12 weeks... and i am anxiously waiting for my first scan on september the 2nd!!!

luckily you are always here girls.... for me you are a source of info.... couldnt do without!!!

xxx


----------



## SKAV

hey Want :hugs:

so great to see you here!!!
The REAL nausea hits during the 5th or the 6th week I've heard..Hope u don't have to go through what i went/go through now...It's a mess but down beneath me I say to myself I will go through whatever God want me to go through IF I could have this baby ( let me precise A HEALTHY BABY GIRL :lol: ) 

AF cramps were on and off for me too..now I don't feel anything except for sharp stabbing pain once in a while..DOn't worry..the beanie is fine..

Oh, so you won't see midwife till ur 12weeks..but thanks to the scan on the 2nd..it's long wait right?? See...it's always a WAITING GAME!! 

Same here WANT, you girls are like my family..I have to come here daily or else my day is not done!..

ps: do u speak/write italian ??


----------



## here_we_r

Hey Skav: Yea AF started Sat. I guess Sat is CD1. You know its funny how at any other point I'm pretty confident of CD's and when something major is about to happen I start doubting. Ok..so here it goes. On Friday I had spotting of red enough for a liner. Would that be my CD 1 or full flow which was Sat? HELP!! And yea I get to call tomorrow and schedule my hysteroscopy for him to check my cervix and all and get any meds I'll be needing..I'm really excited. Yesterday I was in a funk. Aww man..I was so depressed yesterday that it was pitiful. I was playing the pity party!

Hey Want: Your stretchy and crampy feeling is normal. Its your uterus stretching and making more room...:wohoo: congrats again honey!


----------



## SKAV

hey here: lovely to see you :flower: I would state spotting on friday and full flow(medium/heavy) for yday's that saturday..
I know exactly what your talking about..you're gonna get a baby soon...that's all i am saying... :happydance: everything will go perfectly..!!! am sure.. Keeping FX'd !!!
remember the DOMINO EFFECT!!! ITS HAPPENING !!!! :wohoo:

Love your profile pic !!


----------



## Want2bMum

hello herewer,

i know what you are going through.... i was so so depressed when it didn't happen i would cry all day!!! i would ask to my self "why? why me?" and i really meant it, i couldn't understand why this was happening...

then i got my little bean and the shock of it didn't pass yet.... so yesterday i was thinking again of the past year and i realised that this little bean is 100 times more cherished and more wanted that it would have been a year ago.... i don't mean we wouldnt be extremely happy if it happened when we started to try, i just think that now we understand the value of what we have got.... and i am sure you do too after all you went though... so think that when it finally happens for you then your little one is going to be so much wanted and so much cherished... he/she is going to take over the house ah ah ah!!!

at what time did the spotting start on saturday? if it was early enough like before evening and it wasn't only on tp than i would consider this as cd1 with a light flow...

@skav have you tried the gender prediction from chinese calendar? my family went back generations when they discovered it and apparently the predictions were all right...

i speak, read and write italian as my mother tongue.

xxxx


----------



## SKAV

Want2bMum said:


> hello herewer,
> 
> i know what you are going through.... i was so so depressed when it didn't happen i would cry all day!!! i would ask to my self "why? why me?" and i really meant it, i couldn't understand why this was happening...
> 
> then i got my little bean and the shock of it didn't pass yet.... so yesterday i was thinking again of the past year and i realised that this little bean is 100 times more cherished and more wanted that it would have been a year ago.... i don't mean we wouldnt be extremely happy if it happened when we started to try, i just think that now we understand the value of what we have got.... and i am sure you do too after all you went though... so think that when it finally happens for you then your little one is going to be so much wanted and so much cherished... he/she is going to take over the house ah ah ah!!!
> 
> at what time did the spotting start on saturday? if it was early enough like before evening and it wasn't only on tp than i would consider this as cd1 with a light flow...
> 
> @skav have you tried the gender prediction from chinese calendar? my family went back generations when they discovered it and apparently the predictions were all right...
> 
> i speak, read and write italian as my mother tongue.
> 
> xxxx

which chinese calendar r u referring to?? there are so many over the site . I tried the one on your siggie and it says girl and so did 2 or 3 other sites... Well, time will say...FXD ... 

Bocca al lupo ;)


----------



## here_we_r

Thanks ladies:
It started early Friday where I needed a liner and Sat was like full flow. So what you guys think Fri or Sat? I know, I know..I'm being a headache....heeheee


----------



## here_we_r

I bet you girls sound sexy speaking Italian!! whoohoo! If only I knew another language. There is such a melting pot here in Texas and it would be so nice to learn something else.

But Italian...that's a whole nother level!!! S-E-X-Y!!!


----------



## Want2bMum

yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

you are going to have a girl :pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

sometimes different sites give different results but all of them agreed on a girl for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

in bocca al lupo anche a te SKAV :kiss:


----------



## Want2bMum

i think friday as it was early and you needed a liner...

i also think that if you start your chart on friday but bear in mind that you could be a day ahead then it will be fine...

good luck hun,

it will happen for you sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo soon...

and in italian: prestissimoooooooooooooooo

xxx


----------



## SKAV

here: WANT is Italian so she'll be an excellent teacher ;) am not bad myself hehe...I live here for the past 10years :happydance: If it was me, i will state Friday as spotting but WANT will defo know better than me

WANT : hehehe your so funny!!! :hugs: I just HOPE AND WISH I get the long dreamed baby girl... so it completes my family :cloud9: ....Speriamo(let's hope) btw, how did u know my age :shrug: :haha:


----------



## Want2bMum

hey skav...

i don't know you age... what do you mean?

ah ah ah with all this language mix we are getting confused ah ah ah


----------



## here_we_r

Thanks my friends!


----------



## SKAV

Want2bMum said:


> hey skav...
> 
> i don't know you age... what do you mean?
> 
> ah ah ah with all this language mix we are getting confused ah ah ah

:rofl: :haha: i thought you checked the chinese calendars for me :rofl: 'cos there they ask what age the conception occured and the month of conception right.... maybe am gone insane !!!:holly:

here: ur welcome...:kiss:


----------



## Want2bMum

ah ah ah ah i thought you checked it and all sites agreed on a baby girl... that's why i was happy.... :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

and the same happened to me, last month there was a disagreement among different sites... but this month all of them agree on a girls ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh and i am so so happy!!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## SKAV

Want2bMum said:


> ah ah ah ah i thought you checked it and all sites agreed on a baby girl... that's why i was happy.... :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> and the same happened to me, last month there was a disagreement among different sites... but this month all of them agree on a girls ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh and i am so so happy!!!!!! :cloud9:


see..what the hormones do to us :haha::haha::haha: Yeah, everwhere I did the calendar it said GIRL..if the scan says its a BOY, am gonna sue the sonographer:haha::haha: 

SO you want a girl too :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: am already going through girl baby clothes through the web...:shrug: but don't want to buy any till I am sure..:thumbup:


----------



## chocbunni01

hi ladies! 
Here: what do they do during that procedure? i am only famaliar with colposcopy's, i had two of those :wacko: either way all will go well :flower:

Skav and Want: i hope you two have girl's!! FX 

AFM: the oreo's havent crossed my mind the past 4 days. since i am starting over :dohh: i have lost 3 pounds the past 4 days which i know is expected since i have so much to lose... i still temp everyday and when i woke up this morning the temp has spiked... uh oohh does that mean possible O? according to ff i started my fertile period august 11th and i dtd august 10th... ohh boy! im trying to get used to preventing pregnancy now, and the tough part is i have gotten so used to not using protection and i cant use bcp because of my condition...


----------



## ttc11786

RANT!
so yesterday, my husband and I went over to our cousins house (they just had a delicious baby boy 3 months ago) and theyve been married a few months less than us. Her mother inlaw and father in law, my mother in law and other aunt (in law) were all there talking about babies and pregnancy and all i wanted to do so badly was scream out, "I'm pregnant!!!!!!!" MY MIL knows but none of the rest of them know- were waiting for the 4th month to tell them. But it was so hard, after 2 years of being married without getting pregnant and having everyone feel bad for me and pray for me etc, to not scream to the entire world that theres a little baby inside me! when my husband and i got home i started crying. I know that its a miracle and a blessing that im even pregnant alltogether but theres still all this hurt and emotion inside me from TTC for so long u know?

thats all for now, i hope noone takes this the wrong way or judges me, bc i'm just me :)
i really pray for all of you every day because i know what others praying for me did, gave me a little tiny baby in my belly :)


----------



## SKAV

bunni: Thanks a ton girlie :hugs: why don't you add your FF chart to your siggie ;) remember sperms CAN live upto 5 days...so your in..

ttc: Awe..ttc that's terrible, I know..but it's for your own good that your waiting till the 4th month..I haven't told anyone yet too..it's just so hard but trying so hard not to spill it before the 3rd month is over..
just imagine how they would all feel once you share your good news in a month :happydance: 

WANT,here,snip,popcorn,tx,scooter : where are you ladies.... :shrug:

DH's friend's engagement on the 29th August. It's a 1 1/2hr drive on the highway and then we have a small plan on going to Switzerland from there..but yet not sure..Swiss is about 2hr drive from where the engagement is... anyway, not yet decided...
I have not thrown up for 2days now :happydance: but terribly nauseated still..I will take this for throwing up!!


----------



## Want2bMum

hello and good morning,

i went to get hcg done and i am waiting for the results..... i am so so nervous, i couldn't sleep last night!!!

i don't feel pregnant, today i don't even have cramps... no nausea... no nothing... i am so scared!!!

i came back home to wait for the phone call as i cannot deal with such thing at work....


----------



## SKAV

Want2bMum said:


> hello and good morning,
> 
> i went to get hcg done and i am waiting for the results..... i am so so nervous, i couldn't sleep last night!!!
> 
> i don't feel pregnant, today i don't even have cramps... no nausea... no nothing... i am so scared!!!
> 
> i came back home to wait for the phone call as i cannot deal with such thing at work....

hey WANT,

don't you worry!! Everything would be fine:thumbup: I didn't feel pregnant at all, infact I was joining all the threads which said "don't feel pregnant":haha: and then when the nausea hit me and i started throwing up during the 6th week, did I realize I was pregnant!! 
Beanie is fine...! stop worrying your self..:hugs: In how many hours would you know the result?


----------



## Want2bMum

thank you skav!!!

i know there is no reason why this pregnancy shouldnt be fine... but i am a natural worrier... and last night i had all sorts of pregnancy nightmares!!!

i should have the results in about an hour... or 45 minutes.... i am counting the seconds!!!

so you started to get morning sickness around week 5? ... i have to calm down!!!

i think i'll go peeking on the i don't feel pregnant threads....

thanks hun!!!


----------



## SKAV

Want2bMum said:


> thank you skav!!!
> 
> i know there is no reason why this pregnancy shouldnt be fine... but i am a natural worrier... and last night i had all sorts of pregnancy nightmares!!!
> 
> i should have the results in about an hour... or 45 minutes.... i am counting the seconds!!!
> 
> so you started to get morning sickness around week 5? ... i have to calm down!!!
> 
> i think i'll go peeking on the i don't feel pregnant threads....
> 
> thanks hun!!!

I am with you WANT. It's not easy..am counting the seconds with you..:hugs:
m/s started by the end of the 5th week..but remember some don't have any kind of m/s at all..maybe you are one of them :shrug: ( i sure do hope so) 'cos m/s is YUCK!


----------



## SKAV

so WANT, what happened ???


----------



## here_we_r

Hey ladies! I"m at work :cry: So don't won't to be here today.

Thanks Choc for the encouragement lady. The hysteroscopy is where he goes up through the va j j with a camera and look around in there at uterus and tubes. I had a sono when I went to his office and he said kinda looked like my uterus lining was thin. So I"ll call this morning since AF arrived fri/sat. The test has to be run between CD6 & CD10.

What's up with you? Are you still charting? If so put it back up girl. Congrats on the weight. I wish I had your determination.:dohh:

Hey SKav: I'm glad you're better. Hopefully soon it'll get better and better. :hugs:


----------



## Snip

Hi everyone.

Preggy fairies....so glad you all are doing great!!
Want: dont worry hun, maybe you're one of the lucky ones that dont get MS

Here...atleast you got AF....still nothing on my side.

AFM...Same crap, different day!!
Still no AF and also not pregnant...or I dont think so :shrug:
At this moment I just go with the flow and will wait for my next AF and get that clomid!! :happydance:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Good morning, beautiful ladies. 

Snip, I wish I knew what was going on with you. I'm so sorry this is happening... most of all, those + tests. That's such a slap in the face, when they're not real :(


----------



## Snip

Thanx Macs,

I took out that 2 fake AF's out of my chart...so now I can look at the two extra long cycle's and maybe catch that eggy in the second cycle....never know hey. 

How's the married life??


----------



## AllMacsNow

Snip said:


> Thanx Macs,
> 
> I took out that 2 fake AF's out of my chart...so now I can look at the two extra long cycle's and maybe catch that eggy in the second cycle....never know hey.
> 
> How's the married life??

I think that was a smart move. Now they're true to what's actually happening to you. And if you go back to the doc, you can say "Hey, look... this isn't normal, help me out.

I am loving married life. Hubby is great, and I feel lucky. 

Today, he's working on getting DS and I added to *his* insurance, and then we'll start the process of finding a good gyno and see if we can't get this thing figured out.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Your temps are jumping back up too... any idea why it'd be doing that?


----------



## Snip

AllMacsNow said:


> Your temps are jumping back up too... any idea why it'd be doing that?

I have no idea!! 

And although I was sick with the flu it did not make my temps higher..that's also weird. 
Still got the snotty nose, coughing and voice not quite it's self...feel like I'm getting bronchitis or laryngitis. Will go to the walk-in clinic on Wednesday if it's not better. I think me and LB both need antibiotics to get rid of this flu.


----------



## AllMacsNow

:( I'm sorry :(


----------



## ttc11786

h no snip, feel better soon!!


----------



## Want2bMum

hello ladies,

today i went for blood hcg to check whether levels were doubling... i was waiting for the results after a couple of hours but they only called me a couple of hours ago... apparently they couldn't find the results!!!

i was so scared and worried that i got a major headache and had to come back home earlier from work...

anyway, everything seems to be fine, so now i feel better!!

@skav, thanks hun for counting the minutes with me!!!!


----------



## chocbunni01

Hi Ladies,
Skav & Here, yes I still do the charting just to see what my temps are and how they are changing if any. I would put them in my sig but I dont want to get obsessed again. My Ovulation Chart And as far as the swimmers living for 5 days, oh I am sure his dont! :haha: I use FF to chart with the weightloss to see the possibility of O happening every month... my weigh in is Wednesday.. i have been hopping on the scale every other day... watching it go down... I need to stop that!


----------



## here_we_r

Choc: Yep! Looks like you may have O on the 13th...heeeheee :haha:

Want: I"m so glad they called you back. So what were the numbers? Did they say?

Snip: Have you started the clomid? I wonder if there are some natural ways to start AF.

Macs: Its just so darn good to have you back. Man I missed you! I tried not to bother you as much when you were away.:blush:

Scooter: Where are you? ARe you still babysitting? Oh hey did you start the new otc med yet? How is it working so far?

SKav: Where you at? Laying down. I hope you are feeling better.

ttc: How are you? ARe you still doing good? I hope your m/s has stayed away. 

AFM: I go Friday at 2:30 for my hysteroscopy. I wonder what's going to happen afterwards. Man I pray this is my month.


----------



## AllMacsNow

here_we_r said:


> Macs: Its just so darn good to have you back. Man I missed you! I tried not to bother you as much when you were away.:blush:

Awww, hun. Thanks. I missed you guys too, but it was so nice to be with my guys that even when we did have internet, I didn't spend much time on it. Didn't want to waste hubby's time off.

Thinking about starting up a journal... not sure. It may make me even more obsessed than I already am, and that's definitely not something we need. :rofl:


----------



## Want2bMum

here_we_r said:


> Choc: Yep! Looks like you may have O on the 13th...heeeheee :haha:
> 
> Want: I"m so glad they called you back. So what were the numbers? Did they say?
> 
> Snip: Have you started the clomid? I wonder if there are some natural ways to start AF.
> 
> Macs: Its just so darn good to have you back. Man I missed you! I tried not to bother you as much when you were away.:blush:
> 
> Scooter: Where are you? ARe you still babysitting? Oh hey did you start the new otc med yet? How is it working so far?
> 
> SKav: Where you at? Laying down. I hope you are feeling better.
> 
> ttc: How are you? ARe you still doing good? I hope your m/s has stayed away.
> 
> AFM: I go Friday at 2:30 for my hysteroscopy. I wonder what's going to happen afterwards. Man I pray this is my month.



hi hun,

my levels were 75 at 14dpo and 751 at 19dpo which is today... what do you think? too high? too low? they said it was good and i was too tired by then and with a headache to check on the internet...

good luck for your hysteroscopy on friday, i am sure your uterus and tubes are in ship shape :winkwink:


----------



## here_we_r

Want: No..those levels look awesome! The beanie has snugged in really good. :haha:

I have a question...Were you not O the reason you did clomid and the trigger shot?

Macs: The journal is a good idea. It helps me to put my feelings down. I'm the worst at keeping things bottled up and this gives you an outlet. It also belongs to you and you don't feel like you're taking over a thread. I hope that makes sense. I would be your first stalker!! :haha:


----------



## SKAV

hey all :flower:

Want: those numbers are awesome :happydance: i found this online hCG levels in weeks from LMP (gestational age)* :

3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml

4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml

5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml

6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml

7 - 8 weeks LMP: 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml

9 - 12 weeks LMP: 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml

13 - 16 weeks LMP: 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml

17 - 24 weeks LMP: 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml

25 - 40 weeks LMP: 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml

Non-pregnant females: <5.0 mIU/ml

Postmenopausal females: <9.5 mIU/ml

* These numbers are just a GUIDELINE-- every woman&#8217;s level of hCG can rise differently. It is not necessarily the level that matters but rather the change in the level.


here: hi lovely lady!! yeah was resting a little, 'cos i had some cramps and was freaking out..am positive this time but anything and everything makes me worry..typical me! so friday is day for you..and the beanie is gonna come soon!!!

bunni: hmm...looks like anovulatory. You have your appointment on the 2nd right?? Make a list of everything you want to ask ;)

macs: hey girl, lovely to see you on and off...journal sounds cool

snip: hope AF shows...

ttc: how r u doing ??

scooter,popcorn,tx : hope u girls are doing fine..

:hugs: to all


----------



## Snip

Want...that numbers are perfect!!

Skav... Yay...for almost 8 weeks!!! 
Still no AF. 
Going to the clinic tomorow for the flu...just heard that there's another swine flu breakout here in SA. but not the same as the one that we had in 2009. It's already 2 weeks and me and LB aren't getting any better. (MIL also got the flu and it's 3 weeks and she's not getting better) 
And maybe they'll do a preggy test before giving meds....since my bfn on 14dpo I did not test again.
At this moment I'm working my ass off. The SA mines were striking so work load was really low...but now 2 of our swedish mines are going crazy...so I'm taking advantage now. lol


----------



## chocbunni01

Hello Ladies, 
Skav: Yep the cycle is completely anovulatory but when I saw the temp spike I wondered if that was a late O. I actually go to the doc tomorrow to "talk" about the situation, and maybe a referral to a OB/GYN since he is just a GP.

Here: Yep the temp spike is a shock. I totally didnt expect to see that. I guess we shall see the outcome.

Want: Those #'s are looking marvelous woman!

AllMAc's: Hello stranger, hope all is fantastic!

Snip: I hope you and your family get well soon.

TTC: how are things?

AFM: the insomnia is killing me. Then these kittens are waking me up at night since they want to walk up my back and shoulders when i am asleep and purr in my face or nudge my nose. I have never had a kitten in my life and so this is all new to me, somewhat amazed by what they do. I am more of a dog and guinea pig person... 

Have a Wonderful Day Ladies :flower:


----------



## ttc11786

hey everyone!! weve been so busy and ive been sooooooo tired!!!! no energy to come on the computer!
skav: how u feeling?? still not throwing up anymore?
want:your betas are great! so stop worrying! :)
here: good luck!! this could be your month!!
snip: get better!!! and get some medicine so you can start making a baby! :)

I have been feeling good (knock on wood) but yesterday i was nauseous again! :( i hope it was just a random day of nausea and its not permanent-today i think im ok but not sure bc im still in bed :)
baby is an olive today!! yayy! and i have an OB apt. next week on Thurs. and then she will sched. my 11/12 week scan!


----------



## SKAV

hey girls,

snip: Thanks hun :hugs: 
hope u feel better and get some meds...

bunni: yay for tomo appointment, at least you get to know WHAT is happening..and you will solve it soon..

ttc: hey buddy, i am not throwing up like i used to *touchwood* but i do every morning and feel nauseated all the day..i prefer this to throwing up!!

I just finished ironing 2 sets of sheets and am soooooooooo tired, am lying on bed!! It's so HOT here...


----------



## AllMacsNow

Morning, Skav!

Glad to hear you're not throwing up so much! Sorry it's so hot there, though :( I say lay on those sheets as long as you want to, lol!


----------



## SKAV

AllMacsNow said:


> Morning, Skav!
> 
> Glad to hear you're not throwing up so much! Sorry it's so hot there, though :( I say lay on those sheets as long as you want to, lol!

It's evening for me :flower:

yeah, am just relaxing myself..I am still having that queasiness..I feel hungry but just don't feel like eating what's available..all i have are some crackers :shrug: 

So, what r u upto??


----------



## AllMacsNow

Sorry you don't have anything good to eat. I say make hubby go get you something ;)

I'm not up to a whole lot... Hubby's at work, little one and I aren't feeling too great, so we're chilling at home and watching movies. I love movie days w/ my guy.


----------



## SKAV

hehe..i did make him buy "Kebaps" !! They r so spicy..yummy!! I don't want to fuss him too much 'cos he's works a lot during summer(now) and Thursdays are his rest days. We go out and I get to eat whatever I want to..not that I have tons cravings hehe..

Wow..movies are what I need too... I watch movies online too.. 
hope you both feel better... :hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Thanks, hon. Sorry he's working so much :( My hubby's work is slightly cyclical, and he's come back around into a busy time... he's there later every night now, and put in a few hours on Sat. I hate that for him :(

I love to watch movies and tv online.


----------



## SKAV

talk about it...even my DH has a terrible schedule during summer time.. lunch for him is around 3 or 4pm and dinner at around 10pm ..poor DH..!! that's the reason I don't want to make him run again to buy me anything..but even though he's tired he sometimes bring me somethings which I don't even ask for..so sweet of him :cloud9:

hope u get ur BFP soon...i just went through ur charts and you ovulate on "normal" CD13-CD15..bet you get your BFP this cycle!! FXd !


----------



## AllMacsNow

SKAV said:


> talk about it...even my DH has a terrible schedule during summer time.. lunch for him is around 3 or 4pm and dinner at around 10pm ..poor DH..!! that's the reason I don't want to make him run again to buy me anything..but even though he's tired he sometimes bring me somethings which I don't even ask for..so sweet of him :cloud9:
> 
> hope u get ur BFP soon...i just went through ur charts and you ovulate on "normal" CD13-CD15..bet you get your BFP this cycle!! FXd !

That's terrible! My DH's schedule isn't near so bad as that, I'm so sorry! Sweet of him to bring you stuff anyways, though ;)

Thanks. Yeah, seems I'm ovulating regular as anything... would be nice if we could make a bean, you know? I'll be finding a doc soon, and know we haven't been trying for long, but hoping they'll run some tests anyways and get this show on the road, lol.


----------



## SKAV

lol... hope u see a Doc soon...!! 

am off to prepare dinner and I hate doing it:dohh: wish I had my mom here with me, hopefully she'll be able to make it end of the year or a little later...

i will be back later...you enjoy the movie with you LO :hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Have a good one, Skav, and I hope your mom can make it soon ;)


----------



## SKAV

hey everyone :flower: 

hmm....where's everyone by the way :-k

well, i'm throwing up again...:nope: too bad i felt a teeny weeny better only 2 days. At least I know little diva is fine :cloud9:
My bladder if full every 15mins :dohh: I feel so heavy down there most of the time and talk about constipation :dohh: 

how are you ladies doing today??


----------



## Popcorn

Hi Skav :hugs::hugs::hugs:

awwwww, you sound very preggo and little diva must be very happy in there :cloud9:

Are you drinking ginger tea and eating ginger biscuits? I've heard both are good for sickness xx

I'm good, have started the BD already and will try to get in as much as possible this cycle :haha:

xxx


----------



## SKAV

Popcorn said:


> Hi Skav :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> awwwww, you sound very preggo and little diva must be very happy in there :cloud9:
> 
> Are you drinking ginger tea and eating ginger biscuits? I've heard both are good for sickness xx
> 
> I'm good, have started the BD already and will try to get in as much as possible this cycle :haha:
> 
> xxx

hey Popcorn :hugs:

so lovely to hear from you.. i hate ginger tea but would love to have some ginger biscuits..wonder where to get them here :shrug: should give it a search..

Good going with BD :winkwink:


----------



## Popcorn

Do you like baking? :flower:

https://allrecipes.co.uk/recipe/8852/ginger-biscuits.aspx


----------



## SKAV

Popcorn said:


> Do you like baking? :flower:
> 
> https://allrecipes.co.uk/recipe/8852/ginger-biscuits.aspx

OMG! thanks a ton for the recipe!!! your so sweet!

Love baking popcorn...or lets say LOVED baking!! It's just that am super tired always, have not baked anything. Will give this a try soon...Thanks a ton :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Hello, ladies :hugs:


----------



## SKAV

hey Macs!!!! how are you doing today??


----------



## Popcorn

no probs skav :hugs::hugs::hugs:

hi macs!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Want2bMum

hello ladies!!!

how are you feeling???

so much to catch up with from yesterday....

@herewer, hi sweety, hope you are feeling ok and excited about friday... i was prescribed clomid even though i ovulated on my own. now here opinions are different i know but i thought it was the best for me... among "normal cycles" i had very long cycles like 45-50 or even 60 days. because we were trying for few months without success and we wanted it to happen soon, i decided clomid was our best option... the first 2 cycles no bfp although i ovulated and i started thinking if it was a rushed decision... then i gor my bfp at the 3rd clomid cycles and now i think that it was good for me to go to the specialist so soon or otherwise we'd probably be here still trying and getting frustrated. My advise is to go for clomid... you may even end up having a double joyful surprise!! get monitored though as i didn't the first 2 cycles and i don't know if i produced good follicles or if my lining was ok... i think that if i got monitored from the first cycle and something was to be adjusted i would have had my bfp before... i believe in trying to find the cause for infertility, i do, but i think it is fare better having the bfp sooner whatever it takes!!
good luck!!!!

@skav, how are you hun? still with ms... ginger might be good... you can find ginger biscuits (biscotti allo zenzero) at ikea... not sure you have one close to home... otherwise there is emetase900 which is not a medicine, just a food integrator (don't know if this is the right word)... it's to replenish vitamins and minerals lost with ms and it is ginger flavoured to help with nausea... hope this helps!

@snip, macs popcorn and ttc... how are you lovely ladies?? hope everything is going well!

afm i am really tired.... as usual!!! i have some cramps that come and go above all if i get tired soi am trying to take it easy... my boobs are out of control... they hurt so yesterday i went to buy a bra for pregnancy, i thought.... sure i only need a soft bra, i don't need a bigger size yet so i didn't even try it on at the shop.... turns out my boobs increased at least 2 sizes.... they are going to be massive by the end of the pregnancy!!!!


----------



## SKAV

Want!!!! :hugs:
Thanks for the idea where to get the biscuits..but unfortunately am from Alessandria and we don't find a IKEA close by..planning to go to "Rapallo" (Genova) end of this month, so will try to buy some..
So sorry your being tired..but hey! your pregnant..and WOW bra increased by 2 sizes..wohoo:holly::holly: :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## here_we_r

Thanks Want! Girl I appreciate the advice. I;m going to talk to them on Friday and see if I can get clomid. All this time I thought it was for women who didn't O. OOOOO I can't wait until friday. Super Duper excited.

Hi Macs and skav! 
I'm so glad I have you girls on here. So much of information we share back and forth. LOL. That's so nice.


----------



## chocbunni01

SKAV said:


> Want!!!! :hugs:
> Thanks for the idea where to get the biscuits..but unfortunately am from Alessandria and we don't find a IKEA close by..planning to go to "Rapallo" (Genova) end of this month, so will try to buy some..
> So sorry your being tired..but hey! your pregnant..and WOW bra increased by 2 sizes..wohoo:holly::holly: :haha::haha::haha:

 :haha: Skav you are too funny... 
Want: Oh my your cha cha's grew two sizes already?
Here: Just 1 and a half more days 
Afm: the doc didnt really say much except for what i knew already. he referred me to a gyno and he thinks maybe my hpv has something to do with lack of menses and whatever... he didnt really seem to want to get into anything. im sure he was capable of getting me a blood test to confirm nothing in the oven and then prescribe provera but he didnt. in 2010 when i needed provera a gp prescribed it so why the he** couldnt he? :wacko: the appt for the gyno is sept 2


----------



## here_we_r

Hey Choc: Yea he could have did a blood test..fuddy dud! So you're appt is about 2 weeks away. I wish it was sooner but at least you get to go and see what's up. Maybe AF will show before then but if not at least you know its going to come soon. Maybe just maybe the gc will schedule something as well to look around in there and see why AF doesn't come like she should. :hugs:

Yea..I'm pretty excited about tomorrow. I just hope and pray they give me something to look forward to. I know I'll get a plan but I want a NOW plan...:lol:


----------



## ttc11786

sooo im constipated again! its been 3 days and nothings working! AGAIN! this is so hard and frustrating i dont know what to do


----------



## Snip

Hi everyone,

Sorry for being MIA...working my @ss off this last few days...our month end tomorow for earnings this month.

TTC: a glass of fresh juice on an empty stomach always work for me! But it must be 100% fruit juice...dont know if you get the juice with fibre in there by you....but that also work.

Here: good luck for 2morow!!

Skav: damn, thought that ms was history!! be strong hun, it will be over soon!!

Choc, atleast you got a gyno app now. 

AFM....still no AF...but I'm waiting patiently. got a lot on my plate now so it's really keeping me too busy to think a lot about ttc'ing.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Glad you're keeping busy, Snip, but wish the witch would just show up, so that you can get babymaking again!


----------



## here_we_r

Snip, Choc: I was googling and came up with these. Suppose to be natural ways to start AF. One is a link and the other one I copied the text out and posted. I don't know if you've seen these, but just thought I would throw it out there. :hugs:

1. https://theadventurouswriter.com/blogbaby/8-natural-ways-to-regulate-your-period/

2. Herbs
According to "Herbs for Health and Healing", some herbs can help balance hormones, which is a common reason for an irregular menstrual cycle. Helpful herbs include aloe vera juice, ginseng, motherwort, vitex, skullcap, licorice and don quai. Typically, herbs are taken 2 weeks before the start of a woman's menstrual period. Most come in supplement forms, but aloe vera juice comes ready to drink in a bottle. Herbs can also be boiled down into teas and tonics.

Want: Eat fresh pinapple. That will make you go. And also like Snip said 100% fruit juice. I know this 100% pomegranate juice makes me go. It has a lot of good stuff in it for pregnant women.

Hey Macs: How are you honey? Have you been busy?


----------



## AllMacsNow

here_we_r said:


> Hey Macs: How are you honey? Have you been busy?

Doing ok, how about you, sweetie? Just trying to find a rhythm around here. My dog hasn't been well, so we're hanging at home most of the time, and lose my DS to school in a week and a half, so just trying to spend time with him while I can.

What's up in your neck of the woods?


----------



## here_we_r

Not much. Just working. I'm so very looking forward to tomorrow. I wish there was something I could ask for to help me this cycle. It will be too late to ask for clomid being I'll be CD7 tomorrow. I'm hoping he will recommend something but I would like to have sort of a plan myself. Any recommendations? Can you think of anything I could ask for this cycle and not have to wait until next?

Oh and looks like you are getting ready to O.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Wish I knew, hon. I don't know enough about all of this stuff to know what helps you do what when... BUT, your doc seems to totally be on the ball, so if there *is* something, I'll bet he suggests it :D

Yup... hoping to O in a day or 2. :D... BD last night, thinking I'll give the hubs a break tonight, and then jump his bones tomorrow night after work. Tomorrow's CD 12, and I typically O b/w 13 and 15, so if nothing by Sunday, maybe we'll play around then too, to cover bases.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Not sure my chart's 100% accurate, though... check out what my temps did through my period. Not a chance they were that similar. That's usually when my temps are most erratic. I thought my thermometer battery was dying, but maybe it just got stuck for a while or something. At least it seems to be making more sense now. I'm hoping it doesn't affect ff's ability to determine O. :wacko:


----------



## here_we_r

AllMacsNow said:


> Not sure my chart's 100% accurate, though... check out what my temps did through my period. Not a chance they were that similar. That's usually when my temps are most erratic. I thought my thermometer battery was dying, but maybe it just got stuck for a while or something. At least it seems to be making more sense now. I'm hoping it doesn't affect ff's ability to determine O. :wacko:

You know what I had that after O last month. I thought something was wrong with mine too. YOu know your temps can do strange things during AF. I would believe that its right since your other temps seem to flucuate now. Your temps must have been around the same thing. If it had continued to do that up until now then I would say yes there was something wrong but I truely believe its okay.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Thanks, babe. Crossing fingers. What time is your appt tomorrow?


----------



## here_we_r

Its at 2:30. I'm so looking forward to it. Macs..I'm so hoping this is your month. Just when you do don't leave me!


----------



## AllMacsNow

here_we_r said:


> Its at 2:30. I'm so looking forward to it. Macs..I'm so hoping this is your month. Just when you do don't leave me!

Lol, silly. Of course I wouldn't. That's what's nice about this thread... we've got ladies in all stages of their journeys.

Fxed for you too, this month, sweetie.


----------



## Popcorn

Hi girls, 

Almacs & here- FX this is the month for all of us, lets all be bump buddies! PMA PMA PMA!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## SKAV

hey all :flower:

just returned home after taking the kids to the "kiddies corner" and dinner. Feeling so tired..

Snip : thanks hun!! am hanging on...i will go through anything to make this a success :) :hugs: Hope you get your AF

here: it was TTC who had constipation hehe...I see your appointment is all your thinking about hehe...love you so much girlie!! I hope everything goes smoothly! :hugs:

TTC: I am having constipation too...but don't do anything about it..sometimes it 
takes 2/3 days...drink plenty of water... :hugs:

bunni: sept 2nd, you will get your answers..hang in there :hugs:

Want : how r u doing sweets ?? any cramps,nausea...symptoms??

macs,popcorn : how are you ladies doing??

Wonder how TXHAPPY is ???


----------



## SKAV

Popcorn said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Almacs & here- FX this is the month for all of us, lets all be bump buddies! PMA PMA PMA!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

there you are..how are you doing ??:hugs: bd marathon ??:haha:


----------



## Want2bMum

hello girls,
just a quick post to say that i do think of you.... i am just too exhausted to stay awake!!!

nausea has kicked in and i am happy, very happy... but very nauseated... it's strong...

i am still having cramps and by evening time i am destroyed.... i may be too old for pregnancy...

but i am so very happy and i am hoping so much we all get to be bump buddies!!!

lots of baby dust girls and get busy!!!!


----------



## SKAV

Want2bMum said:


> hello girls,
> just a quick post to say that i do think of you.... i am just too exhausted to stay awake!!!
> 
> nausea has kicked in and i am happy, very happy... but very nauseated... it's strong...
> 
> i am still having cramps and by evening time i am destroyed.... i may be too old for pregnancy...
> 
> but i am so very happy and i am hoping so much we all get to be bump buddies!!!
> 
> lots of baby dust girls and get busy!!!!

yay for nausea :happydance: 

talk about fatigue...i am more than willing to stay in bed IF I EVER GET A CHANCE..
hope you get to rest...your not old,..it's the pregnancy, and mostly the 1st trimester which makes us THINK OLD :haha:


----------



## ttc11786

TMI, i know, but this is all i think about now-when and how i will go to the bathroom!!! oy the things noon tells you about! so i FINALLY went to the bathroom but only a tiiiiiiiny bit! im gonna eat some oranges and dries apricots and see what happens and ill also take more colace that my dr prescribed


----------



## ttc11786

want: so happy for you that the nausea has kicked in!! but u wont be so happy about it for long! :)


----------



## AllMacsNow

Lol... is it weird that I'm jealous you're all nauseated.

Duh. Yes, it's weird ;)

Thinking of you ladies. <3


----------



## Popcorn

SKAV said:


> Popcorn said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> 
> Almacs & here- FX this is the month for all of us, lets all be bump buddies! PMA PMA PMA!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> there you are..how are you doing ??:hugs: bd marathon ??:haha:Click to expand...

Hey honey! BD marathon is on very soon- aiming for every other day until cd12 then will try to go for every day until CD16 or until OV if earlier :happydance:

Hope all you preggo ladies feel better soon, but think of the symptoms as the babies talking to mummy :cloud9: xxx


----------



## here_we_r

Hey girlies! my nauseated mommies...awww. I'm sorry and I hope you feel better soon.

My TTC girlies...here's to this being our last month/cycle :kiss:

I'll be crying next month! :lol:


----------



## SKAV

hello lovelies :flower:

popcon: Tks a ton babes..so sweet to think that way :cloud9: We BD'd everyday on my fertile days! (try doggie style too!! i really helped a lot) :hugs:

here: today's your day...am so hoping this is your month...!!!!! GL hun :hugs:

I already had some tummy b4 I was pregnant, now I show really well and looks like am 4months or so..how am I gonna hide this tummy for another 1 month :lol: I wanted to announce the pregnancy during the 4th month... All my pants don't fit me anymore!! oops...


----------



## Want2bMum

good morning girls!!!

how are you feeling today???


i woke up and all cramps are magically gone, don't feel a thing... i hope it is nothing i should worry about... i thought they would fade but instead they are just gone completely!!!
@skav and ttc, did you have cramps?...did they disappear all of a sudden one day???

@all other ladies, this is soooooooooooooooooooo you BFP month!!!!!!!!!!!!

@herewer, good luck hun for today, let us know how it went...thinking of you!!!


xxxx


----------



## Popcorn

Hi lovely, hope you are well. I'm sure lack of cramping is nothing to worry about, perhaps it means your baba is nicely snuggled in :cloud9:

I hope you are right about this cycle being a BFP one! OH is not going anywhere this week until I have billions and billions of swimmers for eggy to choose from :haha: xxx

Take care babe :)


----------



## chocbunni01

Here: good luck today! :hugs:
Skav: yes 9/2, kind of nervous about it. 
Want: you are not to old, you are making a baby...
TTC: hope those bowels move girl...
AllMacs & Popcorn: good luck with the bd marathons.

Afm: im going out of town today, yay! just a mini vacation definately needed. I lost 6 pounds in one week. As of today I know my body is hating me since it wants to eat, eat, eat and I say NO NO. :haha: Hopefully I dont blow the weightloss. I got a call earlier this week for a job interview in NYC where I used to live. Had an interview same agency 13 months ago, can you believe they called me for an interview again, and 13 months later? And irony I am headed that way? I agreed to go.. Lets see what happens, FX this is a govt job, this lady better not waste my time i might want to rough her up :haha: I got bored with light brown highlights and put burgundy... i look weird with burgundy highlights and grey eyes :winkwink:
sorry the photo is sideways lol https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z385/chocbunni01/IMG00285-20110817-1418.jpg


----------



## Popcorn

chocbunni01 said:


> Here: good luck today! :hugs:
> Skav: yes 9/2, kind of nervous about it.
> Want: you are not to old, you are making a baby...
> TTC: hope those bowels move girl...
> AllMacs & Popcorn: good luck with the bd marathons.
> 
> Afm: im going out of town today, yay! just a mini vacation definately needed. I lost 6 pounds in one week. As of today I know my body is hating me since it wants to eat, eat, eat and I say NO NO. :haha: Hopefully I dont blow the weightloss. I got a call earlier this week for a job interview in NYC where I used to live. Had an interview same agency 13 months ago, can you believe they called me for an interview again, and 13 months later? And irony I am headed that way? I agreed to go.. Lets see what happens, FX this is a govt job, this lady better not waste my time i might want to rough her up :haha: I got bored with light brown highlights and put burgundy... i look weird with burgundy highlights and grey eyes :winkwink:
> sorry the photo is sideways lol https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z385/chocbunni01/IMG00285-20110817-1418.jpg

yey for mini vacation! well done for losing the 6 pounds thats awesome :happydance:

Best of luck for the interview- maybe it's fate babes! gorgeous photo honey! you are very pretty and the hair looks great :thumbup::flower:


----------



## ttc11786

want:ya i did have cramps- i still have them but theyre definitely very on and off and so is my nausea. i can wake up one day feeling horrible and then wake up the next feeling totally fine! its normal-everything comes and goes.

announcement: TTC has gone to the bathroom!! its a miracle!! hehe :)


----------



## AllMacsNow

TTC: Yay. Hopefully you're feeling better now :D

Choc: CUTE hair! Good luck with your interview. Would you have to move? Congrats on the weightloss too... good for you!

Want: So glad your cramps are gone! :D Going to be a good day :D

Popcorn: ROFL... You soak up as many of those swimmers as you possibly can, girl!

Skav: It's the one time in your life you can gain weight and feel good about it. I say go with it :rofl:

Here: Can't wait to hear what the doc says to you today!

AFM, I'm confused at the moment, and upset... I have a bit of a cold right now... not a big deal, but I woke up coughing at 5:30 this morning and was up and on my way to find a cough drop before I realized that I should have temped... I usually temp at 7ish, so it would have been really early, BUT, after being out of bed at 5:30, no way is my 7:00 temp probably accurate, either. 

Problem is that my temp was only .6 degrees off of yesterday, so it *could* be pretty close... *IF* it's accurate, or close... or would have been higher than that, then FF just confirmed my Ovulation date as CD *9*. NINE? Are you freaking kidding me? I've been 13-15 for the last 4 months, so didn't start serious BD until 2 nights ago, thinking I'd probably O b/w Sat. and Mon this weekend. 

If FF is right, we only BD once in the fertile window, and I certainly didn't put up my legs or anything afterwards, because we were just dtd for fun, I thought. 

:cry:


----------



## here_we_r

Thanks Choc sweety. I appreciate the warm wishes..awwww Congratulations on a lot for you. The interview. Knock'm dead girl. Cute pic too. You are so brave. You know I would never have enough nerves to change my hair. I'm a scarety cat...:lol: I so love your eyes!!!

Skav: I hope today is a good day for you. :hugs:

AFM: Today is the big day. I'm ready too. 

Popcorn: :dust: girlie. I hope this is it for you.

TTC and want: I hope you girls are good. Oh and congrats on the bowl movement! heeheee and Want the cramps will be back so don't get use to it...heeheee

Macs: I saw your chart and yep it looks like you did O. Only thing you can do is judge by tomorrow's temp. FF will adjust it as well. You know what too - Cold symptoms and O go hand and hand with pregnancy!!!! LOL


----------



## AllMacsNow

here_we_r said:


> Macs: I saw your chart and yep it looks like you did O. Only thing you can do is judge by tomorrow's temp. FF will adjust it as well. You know what too - Cold symptoms and O go hand and hand with pregnancy!!!! LOL

Lol, honey, yeah, but I've had the cold since Sun. morning... which would have been before O... and it's mostly in my chest. I wish, though.

Seriously, though, have you ever heard of Oing as early as CD 9? That's NUTS.


----------



## chocbunni01

the economy is really playing with my emotions and stability. lost my job dec 2009, i was in queens, ny and then i moved to north jersey... couldnt afford living there so i headed north to border of PA and NY state. this job is in staten island, ny which is expensive... so i would probably have to live back in new jersey or brooklyn, ny, anywhere else is too far. i currently live 3 hours away from staten island... so yeap if i got the job id have to move... crazy part the training for the job is near albany... but i want to work with juvenile girls, worked with juvenile boys in the past... thank you all for the warm wishes :hugs: and *kisses*


----------



## Snip

Macs, leave that one out...or make it a bit lower. 
You have a constant pattern so it's very unlikely that it would change this month to cd9.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Thanks, Snip. I left it out for now... I guess the only way to know for sure is going to have to be waiting to see what it does tomorrow. I don't understand why it would jump that early, either, but why would any of this make sense, right?


----------



## Snip

Yeah Macs, I dont even keep track of cycle days anymore.....I just go with the flow. 
Think I subconsciously made the decision to NTNP untill my cycles are sorted....Maybe it would just happen without trying.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Snip said:


> Yeah Macs, I dont even keep track of cycle days anymore.....I just go with the flow.
> Think I subconsciously made the decision to NTNP untill my cycles are sorted....Maybe it would just happen without trying.

I really hope that for you, Snip. I almost want this more for you than I even do for myself, it's so unfair what you've had to go through and the false positives and such.


----------



## Snip

Lol....some days I think of getting a hpt and see if it's bfn...but somehow I just dont buy one. there were so many opportunities to get one. 
So my plan of action is to wait till next AF before testing again....
I will laugh my @ss off if I wait till next AF and then this time it was actually a BFP!!


----------



## ttc11786

haha thanks everyone for the excitement-its nuts how its a monumental event when i go to the bathroom! lol

choc: i live in queens ny!!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Choc: Somehow I missed your last post, sorry... Sorry it's been so rough for you :(

What's your OH think about the possibility of moving?


----------



## Want2bMum

hey girls,

i was in the bus and when i stood up from my seat, the driver pushed the break so hard that i fell on my seat again... quite hard i have to say.
luckily the seat was soft but still i got a massive cramp from it, it's like my uterus contracted :wacko: i'm still having some discomfort...

i cannot call anybody, don't have a midwife yet and the gp won't listen... please tell me it's going to be ok...i am so so scared :cry:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Oh honey.

You're ok.

I promise. 

I know it doesn't feel like it, because you're scared... but...

Your little bean is SO small... you've got a lot of cushion for him/her.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I'm so sorry. I really hope it's feeling better for you so soon, so that you don't have to keep worrying.

Why won't your gp listen?


----------



## Want2bMum

it's out of hours for gp emergency so they don't pick up the phone but even if i call tomorrow he will just say that if i am worried i should go to a&e... and even if they do a scan they won't see anything as it's too early!!!

so i don't know, this morning i was worried because i wasn't feeling cramps at all and now i've got them all together because of the fall...

the seat was soft thought and i don't have a skinny bottom... should be ok, shouldn't it? ...so why is it still hurting???


----------



## AllMacsNow

Should be ok. You're just shaken up, sweetie. 

Lots of :hugs: to you!


----------



## Want2bMum

i hope so!!!

i will never complain again of not having cramps :cry:

please beanie stick!!!

thank you hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

Want: its normal for you to be worried. Your bean is okay. Really? As I told you earlier you are going to have cramps off and on for a while. You should be concerned if you have cramps along with spotting. That is a great deal cause for concern. I hate to say this but I have to tell you the truth...Even if the bump did do something there is nothing the dr's could do anyway. They would tell you that.

Try to lay down and relax as best as you can. I'm sure the beanie is fine in there. There is a lot of padding in there. :hugs: sweetie.


----------



## Want2bMum

hi hun,

i know there is nothing anybody can do, this is why i was so upset! the fall was quite a strong one and i am still in pain... ii hope it will pass by tomorrow... london bus drivers are the worst!!!

i got very scared, it was totally unexpected and right after i got this massive cramps and couldn't almost walk!

will let you know, i am off to sleep now.

xxxxxx


----------



## AllMacsNow

Want2bMum said:


> hi hun,
> 
> i know there is nothing anybody can do, this is why i was so upset! the fall was quite a strong one and i am still in pain... ii hope it will pass by tomorrow... london bus drivers are the worst!!!
> 
> i got very scared, it was totally unexpected and right after i got this massive cramps and couldn't almost walk!
> 
> will let you know, i am off to sleep now.
> 
> xxxxxx

Sleep good, sweetie, and hopefully it'll all be ok in the morning :hugs:


----------



## SKAV

hi all,

Want: awe....am so sorry your worried..nothing will go wrong sweets..he's safe in mamma's tummy..you should only worry if you get severe pain/cramps and bleeding..am sure you will be fine today...relax and don't think about it too much.. hope u feel better today :hugs:

here: so how did the appt go yday?? am off to read your journal :D

how's everyone else doing??

I'm yet throwing up!! if that's news :lol: I've lost 7lbs!! :wohoo: :lol: am crazy today... oh! I have a pain from my right buttock and downwards through my thigh... :shrug: I've read that it's linked with pregnancy but don't know how..


----------



## AllMacsNow

Want: How are you feeling today, honey?

Skav: That's a new one I've never heard of. Sorry you've got such a weird pain, and are still throwing up. 7 lbs? WOW!


----------



## SKAV

where r u ladies?? big plans for saturday night ?? missing everyone :sad1:


----------



## AllMacsNow

SKAV said:


> where r u ladies?? big plans for saturday night ?? missing everyone :sad1:

Had company over for dinner... it's gotta be really late (or early, I guess) there, doesn't it, Skav?


----------



## chocbunni01

Skav: Hi Miss... i hope you are doing ok
TTC: where in queens? i was in springfield gardens right by jamaica... the kids and i went to coney island today.... i got a not needed tan... we lived in passaic,nj for awhile, just left a year ago... we are staying near rutherford.... only hotel i could get 2 queen beds for less than $200.... 
Here: wondering how things went?


----------



## ttc11786

ooh so fun! we live near queens college in flushing-its nice here, we have everything we need on main st. and the queens center mall!


----------



## here_we_r

Hey Choc: I guess I've kinda settled down from my appt. I was so done after I left. I've had some good encouragement. So the verdict is...He sees nothing wrong inside and said we should conceive on our own its just taking some time. He then said I was pregnant in April so its really not that long...blah blah blah. He said if I wanted to be pregnant fast I could do IUI. (my thoughts on that is $1000 for one and its not guaranteed). I could see if it was like some ladies I've seen which was $400.00. That way if it didn't work at least I could get 2 or 3 tries. He took blood $2000 worth of blood (yea right) to test for some anticoagulants and crap to see if it would show why my first babies came early and also the m/c's. So this month is a bust because no clomid or any thing. He said he could prescribe be for my state of mind but would only increase my chances by 1% since there is no problem with O or cycles. He said I have a tilted uterus. So pretty much I feel like yea I should be thankful and grateful that there is nothing wrong even though I feel like it is...but I just feel like "what did I achieve?" I know I probably sound like a crazy woman I'm just frustrated and wish this would all go away. Even the feeling to want to be pregnant! Ok...Rant over!

How about you? Have you had the interview? How did it go? Have you talk to the girls about moving?


----------



## chocbunni01

Here: im glad to know your insides are working properly. i know what you mean when you say that you just wish you werent so obsessed with things. IUI is definately expensive, i had a dream i had that done a few weeks ago:haha: well im happy things are going accordingly from within and with charting and temping you should be expecting in no time :thumbup:

TTC: i have been to flushing a few times. it seems really busy and exciting over that way. the streets are crazy and confusing as he** but thats queens for ya! 

Afm: i am so ecstatic my AF is here :happydance::happydance::happydance: after awaiting 45 days here this broad is.... oh is not as happy... he wanted some bd when we got back in town since its hard to do on vacation :haha:


----------



## SKAV

hello....

macs: wow..hope u had a lovely time with your friends at dinner

bunni: yay!! for AF :happydance: am OKish, thanks :)

here: hi lovely lady :hi:

afm, nothing much...just lying on the bed doing nothing... :shrug: DH at work, kids with video game..


----------



## Want2bMum

good morning ladies,

haven't been much at the computer during the week-end...

how is everyone doing?

@bunni :happydance:yey for AF:happydance::happydance: cd1 lady, countdown to O :happydance:

@herewer :happydance:there is nothing wrong with your system, this is good news... i know it's disappointing just to have to wait... but it will happen!!! ...lots of smoothies for oh and he'll have the fastest swimmers ever :haha:

@skav and ttc how are you bump buddies? is your tummy showing a bit already?? mine isnt... well... the tummy/chub i already had is visible but nothing more :haha: how is it going with ms and nausea? :flower:

@macs and popcorn how are you ladies? hope you had a lovely week-end :flower:

afm, after the bus scare i have been relaxing a lot and today i have no cramps so far... and no nausea :happydance::happydance:


----------



## SKAV

Want2bMum said:


> good morning ladies,
> 
> haven't been much at the computer during the week-end...
> 
> how is everyone doing?
> 
> @skav and ttc how are you bump buddies? is your tummy showing a bit already?? mine isnt... well... the tummy/chub i already had is visible but nothing more :haha: how is it going with ms and nausea? :flower:

hey lady :hugs:

so nice to see you dancing away..Its good that you relaxed and had a rest. You needed it!! My m/s is not leaving me and am yet throwing up! feeling so tired and am showing so much!! I had a huge tummy b4 pregnancy and now it's like am 4/5 months :blush: wish this month goes quickly so that i could say "yes" to those eyes peeping at my bump!! :haha: 
*touchwodd* so glad to hear you don't have the nausea..hope it lasts, 'cos it sucks :haha:


----------



## here_we_r

Thanks Want. :hugs:

Ok..No more charting or temping for me. Done with that. It has gotten me no where. I don't want to keep up with it anymore. It leads me to depression. I have been in a horrible zone. ONly problem is I hate that I know what O pain feel like.

Even Yesterday I had a huge slimy glob of clear with pink tint in it come out. ITs not from O for sure. Anybody know what that is about? I think I had it last month too. Anybody know what its from? or had it before?


----------



## AllMacsNow

Hiya ladies :D

So glad that everything worked out ok, Want. Have been thinking about you.

Skav, I hope that ms leaves you REAL soon. And can't wait until you can start telling people ;)

AFM, I've got a bit of a chest cold. (DH had the same thing on our honeymoon... not sure why it took me so long to catch it). It's not a huge deal, but leaving me tired, and I'm waking in the middle of the night, having coughing attacks. This is making it really hard to temp and be confident at all in my chart, so we'll have to see what happens. It *looks* like I Od on Saturday, but but that honestly could be my temp is up because I'm not sleeping well/temping right. I feel good, though, if Friday was the day, because we covered the fertile time with BD.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Morning, Here!

Not sure what that could be if it's definitely not O time for you... hmmmm. Hopefully someone else will know. 

Sorry you're feeling frustrated with charting. It's about the only thing that gives me any sense of control over any of it. I understand, though, just wanting to be done with the hassle. 

You'll get your answers soon, sweetie.


----------



## ttc11786

blahhhh ive felt so sick for the last 2 days!! but friday and saturday i was feeling so good!!


----------



## SKAV

Thanks MACS :hugs:

ttc : why r u feeling sick?? u mean m/s?? you would be 10weeks tomorrow :happydance:
I am tired most of the day, its so hot here and its worse after i throw up several times...i wish this nausea and puking stops !!


----------



## Snip

Hi girls.. :hi:

Just a quick update from my side..... AF arived today...10 days late!!

Will catch up on all the posts a bit later.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Wow, Snip. That's crazy. I'm glad she finally showed up and maybe you can move on to a better cycle, but I wonder what's up with that?


----------



## Snip

Thanx Macs,
Also make me think now....why 10days late...and was that hpt line then a real evao or maybe it could've been pos??? :wacko:
Luckily I did not test again.....


----------



## AllMacsNow

Wow, Snip, I wonder. :( How are you feeling?


----------



## Snip

Macs,I'm actually doing great. Just glad I now know were I stand with my cycle and that we can get back into the game.
In a bit of pain....make me wonder some more...TMI..but heavy bleeding with clots. :-(

But me and DH just had a talk about giving the clomid a shot.....I'm going to get it 2morow. :happydance:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Sorry it's so painful :(

Glad that you and DH have a plan for going forward, though :D That's awesome!


----------



## Snip

Morning everyone,

Macs...you're chart look really good this month!! 

Hey preggie Fairies...where are you girls???
So sorry you are all feeling sick and tired....but it's not that long to go till second tri :happydance:

AFM... in A LOT OF PAIN!!! Got something like 4 hours sleep during the night.


----------



## SKAV

hey everyone :hi:

snip: so glad AF showed !!! :happydance: 

want,here,ttc,macs,popcorn,bunni,scooter...where r u ladies ??? 

I am yet with the m/s and throwing up!! have lost 8.5lbs !! oh wow..!! :wacko: Today starts my 3rd month and hopefully by the end of this month hoping the nausea and m/s go away...and am able to keep down some food and liquid..!! Hopefully, will open the pregnancy file during the 2nd week of September and then know when my 1st appointment is.. Ah!! feels like eternity..


----------



## Want2bMum

hello skav,

i am at home today... very bad ms for me... throwing up since early this morning...

just managed to have some lunch and the only thing i could eat was some mozzarella because it was fresh... couldn't even drink water!!!

i lost weight too, don't know exactly how much as i don't have a scale but definitely lost some...

did your symptoms start this early and this strong also with your other pregnancies? i am feeling very bad between extreme exhaustion, nausea and sickness and only today i am 6 weeks... i had 2 follicles at my ovulation scan... thinking about twins... gosh i am scared!!!

how are all of you ladies? ...strange, very strange for me to say but enjoy your last weeks as non pregnant... because you'll have your bfp very soon and will be in the ms club!!!

xx


----------



## Want2bMum

p.s. yesterday i googled some images of a 6 weeks embryo... and it looks so so cute already!!!

showed them to hubby and i could tell from his face he was not very impressed ah ah ah kept saying it was beautiful though... bless him!!


----------



## SKAV

hi want :hugs:

awe...am so sorry to see you having terrible m/s... I NEVER HAD THIS KIND OF A M/S and didn't throw up like I did for this pregnancy :nope: I've lost 4 kgs!! Oh am so sorry your going through this too...yes, nausea and terrible puke started around end of 5th week and worsened during the 6th,7th and 8th week..today I did throw up but lets say not like the previous weeks...
Try eating whatever you feel like...crackers and 7up helped a "little" but threw them up sometimes!! try eating green grapes (the slight bitter ones) wish I could help you out...when you say ..you can't even drink water..I UNDERSTAND YOU COMPLETELY..'cos even now I sip water not drink them. 
So sweet of your DH..I was looking at 9week scans right now myself :happydance: I only hope and pray everything goes well for all of us... :hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

:hi: Want and Skav

Awww the preggo moms comparing sickness...how so sweet! Seriously though you girls will look back in a couple of weeks and be like sick...what? what's that? YOu'll be saying how wonderful and great you feel. :hugs:

AFM: I'm in an okay place right now. That's for now. my mood swings..:lol: I'm not taking temps or SS or anything. The cm of course I can't hide or run from. LOL. Just BD every other day. Trying to not even focus on that. I hate I"ve paid for FF for 3 months now..:lol: But you know us TTC-aholics one cycle we're not charting the next we are. :haha: If I don't catch the egg this cycle - most likely IUI next cycle. I don't want too. Its so expensive to be a maybe. Anyway if I don't get a bfp by Dec...my oven is closed. That's what I've said and I'm going to stick to it. This madness can't go on forever..:haha:


----------



## ttc11786

here: ur gonna do it! i know u will!! we all have faith in you and are praying for you honey!

hello everyone! i've been MIA bc i was feeling sooooooo sick but then yesterday i felt great!!! yayyy!!!! so hubs and i went on a date alllll day!! first we went to the park and has a picnic! during the picnic, we had the NY earthquake and it was crazy!! we both thought the other was shaking us! lol then we went to brooklyn and we had dinner at this amaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazing restaurant called BASIL in crown heights brooklyn, look at their menu! mmmmmm! https://www.basilny.com/index.html we had the lavender dusted funnel cake with basil infused ice cream for dessert! mmm heaven!! let the baby weight gain begin!!! :) not sure how i feel today as im still in bed, so well see! only 2 more weeks till 2nd tri!


----------



## here_we_r

Wow! What an awesome date! Oh and I'll take the Basil Paninni. MMMM I betcha its good. That menu is awesome. I'm so glad you had a good time. I hope the m/s is gone. Man can you believe time has flown by. Almost 2nd tri already. Wow! I remember you getting the bfp only yesterday :lol: I'm so very happy for you. :hugs:


----------



## Snip

Hi everyone :hi:

So glad all you preggie ladies are doing great.....just not for the MS part.

Here...this is OUR month.

AFM...just swallowed my first clomid :happydance:
Soooo let the fun begin!!! 

Ooooh, and I learned something good today....why I need to start clomid on day 3 and some people on day 5....
People ttc'ing with sperm related problems need to start day 3 because it makes more eggies that will be released over about 4 days sooo you O on first day of temp rise and for another 2-3 days after that more eggies are released. Making more eggies for that lazy swimmers. 

AND...I though I only got a script for one month....but it's actually x6!!! :happydance:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Yay for a plan, Snip! Swallow those pills and make some babies ;)


----------



## SKAV

hey all..

hope everyone's fine.. am Okish.. m/s and nausea still present.. will be on vacation from the 29th for a week.. :happydance: 
DH is so loving and caring, he was even before but double attention :cloud9: that's so sweet of him. Still feel sick about cooking!! but I HAVE to do it.. there's no escape!!

that's it from me..very boring though! It's so warm here and don't feel like doing anything. We don't have he a/c but we use only fans. So I often, ly on bed with the fan and read some books..that's it..Hope the vacation would be thrilling 

Love you all :hugs:


----------



## Want2bMum

hello skav!!

so good that you will soon be on vacations.... and that your oh is being so nice... you'll have a great time!!!

i am having serious trouble with ms, i am not eating for 4 days now, the only thing i can have is a bit of bread with olive oil...

so i was looking at pregnancy magazined for some kind of help and i found this: https://lillipops.com/

they sell them in italy too.... i am going to give it a try, don't have anything to loose...

will update you if it works...

xxx


----------



## SKAV

Want2bMum said:


> hello skav!!
> 
> so good that you will soon be on vacations.... and that your oh is being so nice... you'll have a great time!!!
> 
> i am having serious trouble with ms, i am not eating for 4 days now, the only thing i can have is a bit of bread with olive oil...
> 
> so i was looking at pregnancy magazined for some kind of help and i found this: https://lillipops.com/
> 
> they sell them in italy too.... i am going to give it a try, don't have anything to loose...
> 
> will update you if it works...
> 
> xxx

i sure do hope we have fun.. :happydance:

am so sorry your m/s is this way..i went through, rather going through the same thing..I did read lollipops are good, i tried it but didn't work for me..i threw that up too :haha: i just kept eating whatever i felt like eating(not that i had plenty of options) but do sip water 'cos with throwing up you r dehydrated..but I should say the nausea and m/s have eased by about 25%..which makes me freak out :haha:


----------



## Want2bMum

i hope it eases for me too!!!

don't freak out, i am sure your little diva is fine, we are all scared of not getting anymore symptoms and discover with had a missed miscarriage but in fact this is very rare. went through the miscarriage support session and only found 5 or 6 people with this type of experience among a lot of women in that section...
the thing is that they tend to talk about it a lot as it is very understandable and to us it seems there are lots of threads on mms... but it's not the case.

so let's relax and hope our symptoms do go away at some point so we can enjoy our pregnancy!!!
when is your scan? mine is next friday.... and we cannot wait!!!!

xx


----------



## AllMacsNow

Awww. :hugs: to all you sickie preggo ladies. 

:flower:


----------



## Want2bMum

thank you macs :hugs:

how are you? ....enjoying your last weeks as non pregnant, non nauseated, non bloated lady? :haha::haha:


----------



## ttc11786

i hope you preggie ladies feel better soon!!! since tuesday ive been feeling great! so i hope this is the end of the morning sickness for me!! im almost 11 weeks so it does make sense!

went to the dr. yesterday and heard baby's heartbeat with a doppler! yay!!! were scheduled for our nuchal translusency sonogram for sep. 8th at 7pm! uchhhhh i cant wait that long!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2 weeks! :)


----------



## SKAV

want : let hope we feel better soon :hugs

macs: awe...tks lady..your not far away though..bet you will be throwing up soon!!!! :lol:

ttc: yay for the appt!! 2 weeks is far away for us, isn't it!! Thank God m/s eased for and am so happy..enjoy ur pregnancy lady !!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Want2bMum said:


> thank you macs :hugs:
> 
> how are you? ....enjoying your last weeks as non pregnant, non nauseated, non bloated lady? :haha::haha:

ROFL. Bless you, wouldn't that be nice? 

This is my DS's last week home... Monday he starts middle school help:... when did *that* happen?) But I've been too sick with a chest cold to do much with him. We've pretty much just hung out at home. Might take him out to lunch, though.


----------



## chocbunni01

Hi ladies, hope all is well. 
Skav, Want & TTC: hope the m/s isnt kickin butt too bad! Im definately amazed seeing how far along you ladies are. Seems like it was 2 weeks ago BFP...
Snip: Congrats on the clomid, make some babies! 
Here: whats going on lady?
AllMacs: hello, and I am ready for my 2 lil princess to start Kindergarten and 5th gr.. too bad its sept 8th :haha:
AFM: about to kick my bodies a$$ this week. going for the 3 pound loss this week. i sweated a pond yesterday, i loved it afterwards, of course hated jillian michaels and kendall whatever his last name is during the video. 60 minutes of nonstop cardio... *gorilla voice* :haha: :hugs:


----------



## ttc11786

choc whatchya doin about the hurricane? my parents live in long island i think theyre going to come stay by us for the weekend


----------



## chocbunni01

TTC: my vacation is done. im back up in the mountains(binghamton ny) we more then likely get hella rain and some wind nothing too damaging... yah long island thats probably going to be right in the path.... when are they deciding to shut down the transit?


----------



## Snip

Hi everyone, :hi:

Wow, it's quiet on this thread.....where's everyone???

4th day of clomid for me.....only negative effect is that I have one hell of a headache! 
Oh, and the hot flushes.....woke up during the night and had to change clothes because I was sweating sooo much. 
just one more day of clomid then the BD marathon begin..... :happydance:


----------



## SKAV

hey snip...

i know, this thread is becoming so quiet :( hey girls...come back !!! :brat:

yay!! for clomid and let the game begin :happydance:

i am quite fine i should say, but yet throwing up twice or thrice a day... :wacko: that's way better than throwing up the whole day !!! tomorrow starts our vacation.... :wohoo:


----------



## Snip

Lol Skav...
the ttc girls are to busy with :sex: 
and the preggy girls are too :sleep: or :sick:


----------



## SKAV

Snip said:


> Lol Skav...
> the ttc girls are to busy with :sex:
> and the preggy girls are too :sleep: or :sick:

sorry snip i had to shut down!! am yet packing :dohh: feel so tired, just wish someone would pack the stuff!! DH is at work,kids are of no use :haha: so it's me :growlmad:

oh yeah :sex: is history for me :haha: once in a while yes, but don't feel at all Bding :shrug:

go BD go BD go go go !!!:happydance: for all the TTCs :flower:

preggers , how are you ladies??


----------



## Snip

Still nothing going on here..... HELLLLOOOOOOOO!!!!!! :coffee:

Today was an extra loooonnngggg day...wish it could be 8pm already!
Last day of clomid and the side effects really got to me today.... :wacko:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Hiya Snip!

Wow, what a jump in your chart! Is that the Clomid? (Forgive my ignorance... I don't know about Clomid, as far as side effects and stuff.) 

Sorry the side effects were so bad today. Hopefully they'll stop now that you're done with the pill for the month!

AFM, today's DS's first day of middle school... I'm a little depressed, and the house feels SUPER empty. BUT, he's home an hour and a half earlier from middle school than he was from elementary, so that's cool :D


----------



## Snip

Hey Macs,

Yes, its the clomid making temps so high. I also didn't know what was going on so I googled and also looked at other charts on FF. And it's normal.
Well, clomid gave me bad headaches for the past 2 days but I could handle that....just after taking the last one today the moods started! 

Your chart looks great...when are you going to test??


----------



## AllMacsNow

Snip said:


> Hey Macs,
> 
> Yes, its the clomid making temps so high. I also didn't know what was going on so I googled and also looked at other charts on FF. And it's normal.
> Well, clomid gave me bad headaches for the past 2 days but I could handle that....just after taking the last one today the moods started!
> 
> Your chart looks great...when are you going to test??

Yuck, I'm sorry it gave you such a bad headache :(

Thanks. If AF is going to show, I should be spotting by Wed. I don't keep cheapies around because I'm terrified of seeing BFN, so I probably won't even pick anything up until then. If my temp stays up, then maybe I'll test Thur or Fri with FMU. 

I'm trying not to get my hopes up too far, though, just in case. :shrug:


----------



## Snip

Really hope that we can all get our BFP's soon!

DH on night shift and the kids are driving me crazy!! 
I have an LG with ADHD that do all the things she shouldn't.....cant stop picking up LB every time he moan so now he cry all day long cause he know his sissa wil pick him up. 

Still don't know what I'm going to do with her next year....have to choose between a private school here close by..or a school for ADHD kids far away. 
The school for ADHD kids are the best for her (and the best in SA) ...but then I'll only see my LG once a month!! She'll have to go to boarding school and on weekends she can go to stay with my parents. Still have to battle it out inside myself and no one can help me make this decision :shrug:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Oh honey. What a hard decision. I hope that whatever you decide ends up being the best for your whole family. 

I hope we can get those BFPs too!


----------



## Snip

Thanx Macs, 
I know it will be best for LG...but...
She is only 10yrs old....she will be tought things by other people... I will loose out on that part of being a mom. Maybe it's really selfish but I want to teach her everything there is to life...I want to be the one she go to when she have questions or troubles. A kid learn little things from you as her parent that makes their personality....that wont happen if she goes to boarding school. She can go stay with my parents and not the boarding school and I know she will get the best treatment, but then I have the problem of getting back a spoiled kid. 

Sorry for the rant...but I have no one I can talk to about this...no one I know are in the same position. Just wish I could talk to someone who's kid was there in the boarding school at the same age....


----------



## Want2bMum

hello girls,

how are you all doing?

@snip... it is a big decision that you have to make, it is hard, but i am sure you will choose for the best girl!!!

@macs, how are you doing girls? did you start bd marathon?

afm, i have been very sick lately, so sick i got dehydrated and was diagnosed with hyperemesis gravidarum... wow! what a good luck i have!! was given the treatment and today i am feeling a bit better, not 100% though, didn't leave the flat in 1 week!!!

hope everything is good with all other girls!!!

xxx


----------



## Snip

Want2bMum said:


> hello girls,
> 
> how are you all doing?
> 
> @snip... it is a big decision that you have to make, it is hard, but i am sure you will choose for the best girl!!!
> 
> @macs, how are you doing girls? did you start bd marathon?
> 
> afm, i have been very sick lately, so sick i got dehydrated and was diagnosed with hyperemesis gravidarum... wow! what a good luck i have!! was given the treatment and today i am feeling a bit better, not 100% though, didn't leave the flat in 1 week!!!
> 
> hope everything is good with all other girls!!!
> 
> xxx

Hey Want, so glad you are feeling better....but what is hyperemesis gravidarum???

The BD marathon starts today :happydance:


----------



## Want2bMum

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

for the bd marathon and for the clomid :happydance::happydance::happydance:

i had several side effects from it.... but it's worth it!!!

hyperemesis gravidarum is a condition where you keep being sick and cannot eat or drink and you end up dehydrated and feeling really ill...

it was horrible, i thought i couldn't make it to the end of the pregnancy...
but now i feel better, hopefully i will be able to gradually reduce the medications and resume normal life...

xxx


----------



## here_we_r

Hey girls.
Snip...get busy..its your birthday. We gone party...Lol...:haha: Get lots of snookie snookie in. As for you daughter :hugs:

Want: I've had that too. I had to have an IV. I'm glad you feel better though. I hope it continues.

Mac: Hey Darling. Your chart still looks good. PMA...:dust:


----------



## ttc11786

oh no want!!! feel better!!!

lifes been craaaaazy ovr here with hurricanes and evacuations and i started work this week! wow im soooooo tired and my back feels like its gonna fall off because i was on my feet all day!


----------



## here_we_r

Oh my ladies! I can't believe we've left each other. No one has posted in like 2 or 3 days here. Where did we go? I still love you girls. I was afraid this would happen. Some ladies get preggo and leave and some of us just get what? idk. and leave. Please come back my friends. :hugs:


----------



## Snip

I'm still here....come and check 10times a day but nothing :-(


----------



## here_we_r

Snip what's happend? This is so not right! Scooter doesn't come around. Choc doesn't..I know I missed a couple of days but when I check no one is here either. THis is so not right.


----------



## AllMacsNow

I'm here too... kind of. Just so tired, girls. This cough is taking it so far out of me. I took 3 naps yesterday. Every time I cough, I just end up so winded. I hope this thing leaves me soon.


----------



## Snip

Here...where are you in your cycle now?? How many days till testing??

Macs...your chart look awesome!!!

AFM....busy busy. work really hard to earn some extra money. need to start saving up for Xmas. I know it's still a long way...but I'm my own boss so no bonus end of the year from the company..have to work for it and save


----------



## here_we_r

Snip: I'm about 6 dpo. I guess could be 7. I'm going with 6 though :lol: I'll test next wed or thursday. I

Did you get your BD in? I know your finished with the clomid and everything. I'll look at your chart.


----------



## Snip

just started the bd marathon...O will probably be in 4+ days.


----------



## here_we_r

make sure you get it in.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Hooray for the BD marathon!


----------



## here_we_r

MACS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## AllMacsNow

Lol!


----------



## ttc11786

i keep checking also! and so many girls left!!!!

the reason im not on all the time anymore is bc summer is over :( and i have gone back to work and am working soooooooooo hard that im too exhausted to move when i get home! the other day i came home and slept for 4 hours!

hows everyone doing??


----------



## ttc11786

oh and i'm a preschool teacher of 20-three-year-old children!!


----------



## chocbunni01

hi ladies, just running by thought id say hi. i have been in the diet, fitness forum. ive been fighting with this goofy/stubbon body of mine. after losing 6lbs the 1st week and working out like a machine my body was at a standstill. and gaining and losing a few lbs... Drove me Mad!! :growlmad: finally after giving it a break it is deciding to lose weight again. :haha: almost at the 8lb loss after 4 weeks :happydance:
ttc: aww 20, 3-4 year olds. when did school officially start? my children dont start til the 8th, so weird, its like why not start the day after labor day? im thinking about teaching but college students, still debating that PhD. degree

Here: good luck with the bd I hope Sept is your month! :happydance::winkwink: :baby: Dust!


----------



## here_we_r

TTC: Its understandably that you're tired. Wow! It takes special people to do what you do. My mom is also a teacher but of 1rst grade. She is so ready to retire. LOL

Choc: Thanks baby girl. Congratulations of the weight loss. Girl you're doing it up! Teaching college students. That's pretty good. Because at that age they are paying and its up to them to make the time and sacrifice. I think you should do it. I bet you'd be awesome.

AFM: I'm in the 2ww I'm thinking about testing probably next wed. IF I don't chicken. I didn't chart this time and I kinda liked it. I don't like having a visual to look at but it was so much less stress. Girls..please don't go away. :hugs:


----------



## Snip

hey everyone,

Hope you are all doing well :thumbup:

Friday evening and everyones relaxing here...but I'm working. This suck big time!!
I'm soooo stressed about finances this month and taking my moods out on the rest of the family...wish I can just lock myself in a room till end of September!! :nope:


----------



## SKAV

omg girls.....am here too :hi: could never leave you all :nope: just that am away from home and got an internet connection yday with the wifi at my frnd's house..
kids are having a lovely time at the beach..me too not much though..hate the sun :lol:
My bump is really big girls :o everyone asks me whether am 5 months !!!! OMG!! I throw only in the morning when i brush my teeth..I don't cook since am with my relatives and am loving the food .... :happydance: just hate to go back home and start cooking!! argh...!!! 

Want,Here,Snip,Popcorn,TTC,Bunni,Macs, Scooter ...thinking about each and everyone :flower: Love you girls a looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot :kiss:


----------



## here_we_r

Snip: Girl. Tell yourself...If I don't have it; I can't do it. You'll be dead or with a stroke and them bills will still be there. :hugs: Girl..shoot...Don't kill yourself over things you can't do anything about.

Hey Skav: I"m glad you are doing good. Enjoy the fun and don't think about home...just yet.! :hugs: Have lots of fun.


----------



## chocbunni01

hi ladies. i went to the gyno yesterday. she said she is ok with my cycles being between 21-45 days.. oook. and she says she wants to do an u/s on cd 5-7 of my next cycle to check my lining.... i totally hate paps, but she talked to me while it was occuring so it wasnt horrible. i had to look in my calendar and see today is cd 14. ive been so busy with other things. we also talked about how i might have a sick baby if i were to conceive now due to my hbp and my meds. so i definately dont want that happening. im considering an IUD. i had one before but the darn thing was coming down and the nurse just took it out. on another note i am happy to be down 9lbs. month 1 ends wednesday so im hoping i can make it 10!! WTT kinda sux, and trying to prevent :wacko: but i want to be healthy and have a healthy lil booga :haha:

hi Skav, i missed you lady. im happy to know things are going wonderful that way..


----------



## Want2bMum

hello ladies!!!

I am so sorry I cannot be here much but I feel so crap!!!

I have been diagnosed with hyperemesis which has also probably caused the chorionic hematoma I have.... so i was put on bed rest until week 13 and hope for the best...

they will scan me again in 2 weeks to see if the hematoma is reduced in size and i am on progesterone for this. i am also taking cyclizine for sickness which is helping but making me feel dizzy and out of this world, so i sleep most of the day!!!

today i only took 1 cyclizine so i am awake now.... but my stomach is hurting bad...

hope everyone else is doing better than me...

i am sorry i cannot go through the thread to catch up...


xxx


----------



## here_we_r

Oh Want: I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:

Hi Choc: Keep it up girl. I'm so proud of you with the weight. Hey and checking your lining is a good thing. I wish I would have gotten mine checked. I still think it was too thin. Anyway..honey. Again am so proud of you.


----------



## ttc11786

want!!!! i promise it gets better!!! my nausea and ms has almost completely gone away by now-i still have the odd day or hour of nausea here and there but NOTHING like it was at week 7!! there is hope! :)


----------



## Snip

Hi everyone :hi:

Want...hope you feel better soon! Just another 4 weeks then thing will be a lot easier :hugs:

Ttc...congrats on the 12 weeks mark!! second tri is here!!!! :happydance:

Here...so 10dpo...that few temps look really good!! hoping the break bring that miracle baby!! :dust:

Choc...so sorry you have to WTT....but that's a great job your doing with the weight loss!! 
I normally get overweight while ttc'ing with the hormones going crazy but then I loose it all within the first 3 months of being pregnant. by the time I have the baby I weigh less than before getting pregnant. 

AFM...Think it's O day...had a temp dip and some EWCM..so I'm jumping hubby tonight!!


----------



## here_we_r

Snip: Make sure you get it girl. Clomid first round is all you needed. BFP in the making. :dust:

Thanks girl Yea I've been bad and started temping the last few days. I was so curious though what they looked like. I'll give it a rest (maybe :lol:) for a day and do it the last day. After O it just doesn't do a whole lot for me because I start spotting and AF before my temps drop. So oh well. I guess time will tell. :hugs:


----------



## Snip

here_we_r said:


> Snip: Make sure you get it girl. Clomid first round is all you needed. BFP in the making. :dust:
> 
> Thanks girl Yea I've been bad and started temping the last few days. I was so curious though what they looked like. I'll give it a rest (maybe :lol:) for a day and do it the last day. After O it just doesn't do a whole lot for me because I start spotting and AF before my temps drop. So oh well. I guess time will tell. :hugs:

Your temps are a bit higher than other months after O...so its really looking good!! Fx that we get our BFP's this month!!


----------



## Snip

Where's everyone..... :-(

oooohh...the clomid is really doing it's job this month :happydance: ....have some really bad O pains!!
And sitting at the desk just make it worse.


----------



## Snip

Morning to all you lovely ladies :hi:

Guess I'm talking to myself here....... HEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

Oh well, So my day started out sh!tty....no BD yesterday...and I got angry at DH this morning for not wanting to BD. I got up at 5am just to have :sex: because he had to get up that early for work. WTH! :brat:
Luckily we still have a chance....temp still low and O cramps getting worse...so I guess today's The Day!! 
If DH say no again tonight I think I might just rape him....damn...dont have any bedposts to tie him too :-k
Need to do a lot of thinking and planning today....hmmmm...how to seduce DH.


----------



## here_we_r

Hey Snip:

OH my...Yea. What are some things that really get him in the mood? Start planning now you have no time to waste. Does he know you are O?


----------



## ttc11786

oh man snip! that stinks! i had that with dh once when we were trying. afterwards we sat down and talked about it and made a better plan and schedule that was good for both of us to BD. good luck!!! u can do it!


----------



## Snip

Here...he doesn't even have a clue what O really mean!

ttc...we did have a talk before I even got the clomid. told him that I'm not going to get it if he's not going to do his part. And he agreed to every 2-3 days from cd8 to cd18. but yes that did not happen. 

And my DH dont like sex...not at all. We normalle do it like once a month...maybe every 3 weeks if I'm lucky. I on the other hand would like it every day. So this is a very sensitive point in our marriage. 
He had hormone problems when he was a LB and got some hormone shots at the age of 14 to go into puberty. That's one of the reasons he has problems with his little swimmers. 
He did want to go for some help with it but then the doct said he cant give hormone shots again while ttc'ing because it kills sperm. 

Sooooo I really dont know what to do....


----------



## Popcorn

Hi ladies! I apologise for not being here much lately. just a quick update from me. AF due in 2 days. 

We have recently found out my OH has a condition that I can't really get into right now. It may take up to 18 months to stabalise. It makes BD painful for him.

So...from next month we will try to BD once when I OV..but looks like my BFP may be a while yet :(

I will have a proper read to catch up on the thread soon.

Hope you are all ok. Big love :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

Snip: Oh baby. I'm sorry to hear that. Obviously though you're doing something right you have two little ones...:haha: Fine something to get him interested. Don't mention O to him then....if you don't have too. Girl all you need is one time at the right time.

Popcorn: sweetie I'm sorry to hear that from you too. I hope he is going to be okay. We're both 11 dpo today. Sweetheart I hope it works out and you catch the egg withoug hurting DH of course. :hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Popcorn! So great to see you around, but I'm sorry to hear about your OH. I hope that he makes it ok through whatever is going on. Maybe this last month was your month? Your chart is looking good. Maybe AF won't show up, and you can be preggers now, and take care of OH at the same time? I'll keep my FXed for you guys... if this isn't your cycle, you know they say... It only takes once. 

:hugs:


----------



## SKAV

hey all :hi:

snip: am so sorry DH feels this way..rape him girl :)

popcorn : fx'd hun 

here: FXd sweets, its been a while i read your journal, just finished cleaning the house after a week!! so am ready to go through every single post! 

bunni: missed you too sweets..well done with your weight loss!!! 

macs: hey lady !!

ttc : 12 weeks :wohoo:

want: i got the ginger biscuits finally!! how are you doing?


----------



## here_we_r

Hey Skav: MY MIA lady! Are your sym better? They must be your cleaning the house! lol


----------



## Snip

Morning ladies....

Skav....already 11 weeks!! Wow, time really fly!! 

Here...so when are you testing?? 

Macs...any plan of action for the new month?? So sorry the witch got you. :hugs: 

Popcorn..Hope and pray that you already caught that eggy this month and that you dont have to wait any longer to ttc.

Sooo, the TWW wait start today!! 
Did jump hubby last night...got him soft after saying sorry for being such a b!tch yesterday morning but he should know by now that it's the crazy hormones...bla bla bla...and he said sorry but it's not my fault and that he's the one to blame...so yeah, make-up sex. Lol
Maybe I should fight with him everytime just before O and then make up... :haha:


----------



## ttc11786

:haha:
 



Attached Files:







Photo 60.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ttc11786

sorry meant 12!


----------



## Snip

ttc11786 said:


> :haha:

Aaaaahhhh...that's a perfect bump for 12 weeks!!!

I also want one :brat:


----------



## SKAV

here_we_r said:


> Hey Skav: MY MIA lady! Are your sym better? They must be your cleaning the house! lol

here :hugs: 

maybe it's my hormones:haha:, I did not get what you had said :wacko:

SNIP: yeah, but for me time just drags!!

TTC : lovely bump girlie!!! :happydance: My bump is huge !!!!!!!!!!!!! will post a foto soon...you girls might faint :lol:

AFM, 14th is my appointment with the OB/GYN office for paperwork and i would know that day when my appt is for the 1st checkup!!


----------



## here_we_r

Snip: That's the way to do it :lol: I'm so glad you got it girl..:dust:

Skav: I read what I wrote and yea it did sound crazy huh? 

TTC: Beautiful bump. I love it.

AFM: I'm only 12dpo with a 14 day LP. I know I should have waited but decided to just look and see if anything at all would show up. I'll redo it in 2 days and see. I believe...I only believe that I saw a very very very faint Positive. Take a look and tell me what you see. It looks a little darker in person. If you don't see anything..say it. Don't try to feed my ego. Here goes: take a look.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 10









photo2.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## SKAV

here !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! I see a line on both :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: was it with FMU??? try it tomo or the day after if you could wait that long............am over the moon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! here.....omg!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: am waiting for a clearer line to wish you :hugs: u wouldn't know how much am happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snip

WOW....Here...I SEE IT!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
I'm keeping everything crossed for that line to get darker!!! :hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

Thanks so much Skav. I was just praying that I didn't have a line eye. Then I was like no way. I've never really had a line eye. I'm the one who can never see anything. So I havne't told DH what I suspect. I'm going to wait until I see something a little more concrete. I'm so excited but cautious of course. :wohoo: ok..i didn't just do that.


----------



## here_we_r

Thanks Snip. I'm so glad someone else can see it besides me. That means its not a fiction of my imagination. Thanks I pray it gets darker too. :dust: to both of us girl.


----------



## Snip

turned up the saturation a bit....and it's definitly there!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## here_we_r

OMG!!!! OMG!!! you are too much! Thank you girl. Can I steal it?
Snip..I can see the color...:haha: Thanks girly girl. You are the bomb!! LOL


----------



## Snip

pleasure hun, I can only do this with a hpt that are positive and really pink!! 
the purple of blue dye tests dont work so well...saturation make pink stand out...so it only show a line when there's REALLY a line!!


----------



## ttc11786

here!!! i see it!!!!!!!!!! did you have an HCG trigger shot?? PLEASE say u didnt!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## here_we_r

ttc: No. I had nothing yet. It was natural. Do you really see it? I'm so excited and want to tell DH so bad but I won't. Not yet. Not until I see a darker line. Although all of a sudden I'm coming down with a cold or sinus or something. Then I think this is so freaking crazy the day I see the faintest of line now I get a symptom that I can say hmmm maybe. :lol:

Hey...you go tomorrow for a sono! Are you super duper excited? Will you post a pic of the little one?


----------



## ttc11786

good luck!! i hope and pray it gets darker!!!!!

ya im soooo excited for tomorrow but im also soooo nervous! since my ms has subsided a lot and i dont feel the baby move yet i feel like its not real and im so scared were not gonna see anything on the ultrasound or there will be something wrong! i will definitely post a pic g-d willing!!!!!!! :)


----------



## ttc11786

good luck!! i hope and pray it gets darker!!!!!

ya im soooo excited for tomorrow but im also soooo nervous! since my ms has subsided a lot and i dont feel the baby move yet i feel like its not real and im so scared were not gonna see anything on the ultrasound or there will be something wrong! i will definitely post a pic g-d willing!!!!!!! :)


----------



## SKAV

here: wake up :yipee: go pee on a stick !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wohoo!!!! can't wait to a darker line girlie !!!

snip: how are you doing lady??

ttc: don't worry matey, you won't feel movements till your at least 14-16weeks and nothing is wrong..! Post a pic of the scan :happydance:


----------



## Snip

Hey Skav, I'm doing great thanx! 
Cant believe your almost 12 weeks!! When are you going for a scan again??

Here...any update?? have you poas again??


----------



## SKAV

Snip said:


> Hey Skav, I'm doing great thanx!
> Cant believe your almost 12 weeks!! When are you going for a scan again??
> 
> Here...any update?? have you poas again??

good to hear ur fine..hows the BD marathon going?? Is your DH willing now?? I will actually have my paperwork done next Wed, that's the 14th and then will I know when the appt with the OB/GYN will be :dohh: I will be almost on my 2nd trimester :wacko: don't know yet when my scan would be scheduled :shrug:


----------



## here_we_r

Hey ladies:
This is a copy of what I posted in my journal. 

*entry* - 13dpo

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Well I'm going to say that the test I took yesterday probably was a fluke. How can preg tests be flukes? Anyway I should have know better than to read into something that I couldn't see fully. I knew I should have waited until AF was due. Which is in 2 days probably some spotting tomorrow as usual. I decided to do first another IC (against my better judgement to do it at all) but I woke up at 12:00Am and had to go to the loo so why not. I did tell myself I would not squinch. It's either there this time or not and I didn't see anything that popped right out at me so I deemed it a NO. AFter I a while of praying and tossing and turning I finally fell back asleep and woke up at my regular time and of course had to go to the loo. I then already dishearten thought well if I get the last test out of here then I won't be here always wondering if I should take it or not to get more disappointed. I then took the FR and I was NOT going to be squinching a line..again either there or not and of course NOT. So I'm putting this on a bust too. Now I'm questioning myself on yesterday's test. Was it just me thinking I saw something? Was that test a fluke? Ok..No more second guessing. I'm just going to talk to DH about the IUI and if he decides he still wants to do it AND if that doesn't work the first time I'm going to throw the towel in. That will be enough. These emotions are so crazy. I was so grouchy this morning and I don't like it.

Crazy though I don't have prolactin issues have had that checked (about a month and a 1/2 ago) but I have a small --very small - more like a dap of white crap in my nipple.... (laugh with me guys) - anybody had that and know what that's about. Could I be getting prolactin problems 

*

Then on top of that today I've had backache and little cramps. Went to the loo and had a bunch of clear CM with pink in it. So AF may decide she wants to come a day or two early.


----------



## Snip

Here...you're not out yet hun. 
maybe it's just a late implanter and that may be IB you got today.
Fx that you dont need to go for the IUI.


----------



## here_we_r

Thanks Snip. I'm just so aggravated. So If AF is truely showing up today then that means my LP is going back down to 12. Remember it changed to 14 right after my chemical in May. This is so freaking stupid. Did I just say that?..:haha:


----------



## Snip

here_we_r said:


> Thanks Snip. I'm just so aggravated. So If AF is truely showing up today then that means my LP is going back down to 12. Remember it changed to 14 right after my chemical in May. This is so freaking stupid. Did I just say that?..:haha:

Did you get tested for low progesterone?


----------



## here_we_r

I think so. I'm not really sure. Which hormones cause a lot of CM? is it estrogen or progesterone


----------



## SKAV

awe... here, don't lose hope yet...wait till AF doesn't show her face.... am with you girl...and keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Snip

The short LP and spotting make me think it might be progesterone related. 
They normally do a blood test at 7dpo to check the level...


----------



## here_we_r

Ok so no then. I only had cd3 blood work.


----------



## here_we_r

Thanks Skav darling! I'm just trying to face reality. I've called my RE office and waiting on someone to call me back. So maybe something good will happen soon. :hugs: :cry:


----------



## Snip

Here...tell them you got a positive but started spotting....maybe they can give you progesterone supliment. better safe than sorry...


----------



## here_we_r

Snip. But was it? Was it really a positive or was I imagining it. YOu know I'm second guessing what I saw. Why then did so many tell me they saw it? So there had to be something there right? :cry:


----------



## Snip

Yes Here, there was a line!
I got many evaps or faint lines but could never "tweak" them (except those I got last month) and the reason was because they were not pink. 
You can't tweak an evap...only a real pink positive line. So there's no way that line you got was an evap or imaginary lines. 

then again I on a lot of places that hcg fluctuates in the first few days....most people get a faint line, then nothing and a day or 2 later a blaring bfp. So there's really still hope for you hun. All we can do is hope and pray that the line get darker.


----------



## here_we_r

Thank you Snip. You have made me feel better. You have made me feel a lot better. :hugs: Thank you so much. :hugs:

:dust: for you this cycle honey bun!


----------



## SKAV

I secong what Snip said...I SAW THE LINE !!!!!! a pink line!! don't lose hope...ask your GYNO and go for blood work if it's possible.. :sending you loads of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## chocbunni01

Hi Ladies!!
Skav and TTC: my pregnant momma's, hope the m/s is ending and now enjoying pregnancy to the fullest begins.

Popcorn: I hope things work out for you and OH :hugs:

Snip: I guess you will have to get aggressive and take it, get rough with him and shock him :haha: Otherwise I wish you luck with it whether its this month or the next :flower:

Here: I saw the line, I got excited... Dont give up yet Miss!

Afm: thank you ladies for all the encouragment and blessings. I am officially obsessed with weighing myself every 3 days to see another lb gone :haha:week 5 started today... Jillian Michaels is kicking my arse with her workouts, I hate her during the 30 minutes but afterwards when dripping sweat everywhere, and making small puddles(no lie) I am thankful I am still young able to do it


----------



## ttc11786

here, it could still be a positive just hang in there!!

choc: ur doing amazing! keep up the good work!!

skav: hope ur starting to feel good! cant believe we are almost 2nd tri!

everyone, look at my avatar! baby looks great and nuchal fold is nice and thin and everything is measuring right on track! there's a real baby in there! its so hard to believe!


----------



## SKAV

bunni : wohoo!! ur doing great girlie :hugs: sweat all those lbs!!!!:coolio:

ttc: awe...look at the baby :cloud9: he/she looks so adorable....:kiss: so happy for you ttc!!! :hugs: am feeling much better and started enjoying food (thank God)

:hugs: to all you ladies...


----------



## Snip

ttc....that baby are so cute...look like a real relaxing pose there in mommy's tummie!

bunni...you go girl!! you have much more willpower than me! :thumbup:

Here...any news?? have you tested again?

AFM...3dpo and wish the tww will go quick! 
Went for some dental work today and only afterwards I thought about it...what are the changes for it to interfere with conceiving?? 
Have one hell of a headache and some AF type cramping so I'm going to bed early!


----------



## Snip

where's everyone???

I have a question.....can you have implantation as early as 4dpo and symptoms starting this early?? 
Maybe it's just the clomid and hormones going crazy...but this is not normal for me


----------



## SKAV

am here SNip :hugs:

well about Implantation at 4dpo..i doubt..but am not sure. Hope someone expert answers you..

I have a terrible cold..guess I got it from my DS duh...the last thing I wanted :wacko: I need to go to the inauguration of my 2nd DS's school..guess they's colorwashed and renovated. Why on a Sunday and school starts tomorrow...All I want to do is lie down on my bed !!!


----------



## ttc11786

i think i implanted at 4dpo bc i had a big dip that day and then got a positive at 10dpo, so ya never know! i hope this is it for you!


----------



## Snip

aahhh thanc TTC...can I maybe have a look at your chart?? Do you still have your chart?


----------



## Snip

maybe its just the clomid messing with my hormones but I snap at even the smallest of things!! In the mornings I wake up starving and by the evening I dont want any food and if I force myself to eat a little then I get nauseas 

Here...where are you girl?? What going on there??


----------



## SKAV

OMG..this thread is too silent now.... H.E.L.L.O !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! where are you girlie girls ???


----------



## Snip

Hi Skav :hi:

I'm still here!!
Go look at my chart please...what do you think???


----------



## here_we_r

Hey Snip: Your chart looks cool. YOu have a very nice rise young lady! Go beanie go! :dance:


----------



## Snip

thanx Here...So sorry the :witch: got you! :hugs:

I really hope this is the month....my chart really look a lot different this time


----------



## here_we_r

It would be nice for your first round of clomid to work. Did you have clomid before with your other LO?


----------



## Snip

We used clomid for 3 months got pregnant on clomid the 3rd round but had an mc


----------



## here_we_r

Oh...well this time pregnancy 1rst go around and healthy sticky bean.


----------



## Snip

aahh thanx Here.
I'm soooo eager to test this month...even if it's a BFN...just have that urge to pee on a stick NOW!


----------



## here_we_r

Girl You so crazy!


----------



## Snip

Hahahahahaha :haha:

Luckily I have no hpt's......


----------



## AllMacsNow

Snip, LOOK AT THOSE TEMPS! Wow!


----------



## here_we_r

Hey my friend!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Hey sweetie!


----------



## here_we_r

Do you feel better?


----------



## AllMacsNow

Eh. I guess. Cough seems to be letting up, at least a little. 

Mentally, I don't know. CD 9 today, and usually O b/w 13 and 15. BD a few times this weekend, just for the heck of it, and in case O should happen early, I pulled out the preseed and softcups. :D We'll have to see if they work. 

Gonna call this week to try to get into an OB/GYN practice that sounds amazing not too far from here. Just hoping they aren't booked out for months, you know? 

DH sees a Urologist for other stuff, and he told us the last time he had an appointment that he could do a preliminary SA for us if we wanted... going to talk to The Hubs tonight about if this cycle doesn't work, does he want to try that. 

So, onward and upward, I guess. Just really down about the whole thing, I guess. I would just like one good sign, you know?


----------



## here_we_r

I know sweetheart. Call as soon as you can to that office? THe earlier the better. That way any appts cancels no one will beat you to it. That's just the way I think. I bet DH will go for that. He want a baby too. So do you think you have the softcups down pretty good?


----------



## AllMacsNow

Just called and got an appointment at that office, and I'm so excited. The lady was so nice. She even told me she's got a daughter with my same name... spelled the same way I do, which is pretty rare. 

I got an appointment for Sept. 28... which if things go the way they normally do, I should be somewhere around 11/12 dpo. That'll be a problem if AF shows up, he won't be able to do an annual/pap, but oh well. Maybe she won't show at all... or will be a little late. 

She specifically didn't schedule me with their one doc who doesn't see pregnant women any more... found me an appointment with the man who delivered her oldest grandson. I thought that was cool. I felt really good after talking to her, you know? Just, you know where you get a feeling you're going to be taken care of? 

:D


----------



## AllMacsNow

Oh, and the softcups were easier than I thought. I thought it'd be hard or awkward, but no big deal at all, so fingers crossed.


----------



## here_we_r

Macs thats so awesome. I'm so glad you went ahead and called to get the appt. Yay for insurance..:dance: Hopefully af will stay away and you will be going for your first prenatal. Cool on the softcups. LEt me know how they work honey bun. REally how do they work?


----------



## SKAV

hey girls :hi:

Snip: sorry I had to go off to pick my kids from school..first day at school after the 3months!! :wacko: Wow lady...what a chart !!! :happydance: hehe lucky you dont have HPTs :lol: That's a lovely rise after the [email protected] 4dpo..FXd hun :hugs:

Macs & here: how are you ladies doing :hugs:

DS(eldest) is having fever and started a intestinal flu and he's terribly sick..I feel really down when I look at him.. :( Hate seeing kids sick with intestinal flu...it's the worst!! I hope he gets well soon...


----------



## AllMacsNow

Hiya Skav!

So sorry to hear that your DS is sick. What a terrible feeling as a mom, not to be able to make them feel better. Praying that he's over it quickly!

How'd you do with the kiddos being off at school? That's always so hard for me when DS goes back.

AFM, I've been really down about this whole TTC thing this cycle. It's just got me dragging. But today, I made an appointment with an OB/GYN for a few weeks (new patient, so it takes a while to get in, but not as bad as I was afraid of)... this whole practice of doctors looks amazing from everything I've read about them, and the woman I spoke to on the phone was great. She scheduled me with the doc who's the president of the practice, and delivered her own grandchild. 

I'm feeling better than I have for a while.

I guess I'm just so down because we wanted to be past First Tri by Christmas, so that we could tell our families in person. The Hubs is dead set on telling them face-to-face, and we don't see them that often, so Christmas would be it, hopefully. We wouldn't be seeing them again until the summer, and I can't bear the idea that it might be that long, you know? So I really had my heart set on getting the BFP by last cycle. If I O when I should this cycle, though, and we catch the eggy, we'll be RIGHT PAST first tri, so maybe that'll be ok.


----------



## here_we_r

Macs! You will do it. Go Team Macs! :hugs:

hey Skav - how are you? You are really getting on up there. I can't wait for you to have your scan soon! :wohoo:


----------



## ttc11786

you can do it macs! i think being positive is half the battle! :)


----------



## SKAV

Macs - Thanks Macs :hugs: no fever but started throwing up yday... :shrug: today he's quite OK..I did not send him to school today.. My little man of course is at school and who knows what he's up to... :lol: 
After we left them @ school yday..I just couldn't bare up the silence at home and the empty sofa..seats..I just needed them back..at home..guess that's the reason my eldest got the viral flu :haha:

You know you can do it..like TTC says positive thinking works and it worked for me!:thumbup: Your not too late..go BD marathon and don't stress yourself with TTC( easy said than done -I understand ) Hope this is your month :thumbup:

here: Yeah..almost hitting the 12th week. But am really scared here..I know I shouldn't be but something haunts me and till I have a scan I wouldn't be fine. I will go for the paper work on Wednesday and then will I know when my OB appointment is :dohh: Wednesday I will fix and appointment for the scans and tests too.. So, hope time flies.. :hugs:


----------



## Snip

Hi everyone :hi:

Skav...yay for 12 weeks!!! :happydance:

Macs..you can do it...and with all those ttc supplies it will be much easier!! positive thinking :thumbup:

Here...how you doing hun?? What's your plan of action for this month??

AFM....had another temp dip today at 7 dpo. Dont know what to make of it :shrug: Would really appreciate any input from you girls....
I did look at some other preggy chart and there's quite a few with 2 temp dips on the same days.


----------



## AllMacsNow

ttc11786 said:


> you can do it macs! i think being positive is half the battle! :)

Awww, thanks, ttc. I'm definitely working on it, because I know you're right. Being so cross about the whole thing isn't helping anyone.

:hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Snip said:


> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> Skav...yay for 12 weeks!!! :happydance:
> 
> Macs..you can do it...and with all those ttc supplies it will be much easier!! positive thinking :thumbup:
> 
> Here...how you doing hun?? What's your plan of action for this month??
> 
> AFM....had another temp dip today at 7 dpo. Dont know what to make of it :shrug: Would really appreciate any input from you girls....
> I did look at some other preggy chart and there's quite a few with 2 temp dips on the same days.

Hey Snip, 

I'm not sure what to make of today's temp at all... other than maybe the dip at 4dpo was a fluke, and this one's an implant? Fingers crossed for you that this one's it, sweetie! Hoping for it to shoot way back up tomorrow!

:flower:


----------



## SKAV

Thanks Snip :hugs:

Macs, hey lady...


----------



## ttc11786

Yay skav! 12 weeks for you! Went by so fast!!!


----------



## ttc11786

where is everyone??


----------



## here_we_r

Hi my ladies: I know this is so lazy but I just copied this out of my journal and posted here. :hugs:

*entry* - CD4
Whoaaa what a day! I work early this morning to practice for my interview. I so thought I was going to be late because traffic was awful. I made it there in time though and of course they didn't see me to after my appt time anyway. The interview went really well. I don't know if that is something I want to do. The atmosphere over there with the big wigs is like WOW! Where is the laughter? Where are the good mornings? I'm use to being cheerful. Its a habit.. So I really don't know. At the end of the interview I told them I would understand if they went with someone else.. That was funny!

I left there and my RE office is right down the street from where my interview was held which was awesome. I got there and guess what? I saw someone I knew. We were like Heyyyyyyyy - in a high pitched voice. Our conversation continued about work just like we were sitting in a dentist office. That was cool! So I go to the back and I didn't have to wait long. That was a first. I had a sono and I have 12 follies growing already. WOW! The nurse said that was good. 6 on the right and 6 on the left. I haven't researched on my own yet to be sure if it is good. She said for CD4 that 12 is a good amount to start with. After the sono was over I went to my little private room and the nurse came in and started doing demonstrations and stuff. So I'm taking Clomid for 5 days. 50MG 2 x per day. She then proceeded to open up a little plastic container and started taking out needles and crap. I was like Whoaaa...what's all that? She said this is what you will be doing. HOLY CRAP!!! Starting Thursday - 9/15 I'll be getting FSH injections in the lower tummy. Wow! I'll do that for 4 days. I go on Monday for another sono to look at my follies and see what they are up too. And depending on how things look either I'll do more injections or be told when to take the Whammy! The Ovidrel I think its called. The one to make me O. Then within 36 hours I'll be putting some spermies in...well not me...but the doc will. heehee. When I tell you this all seems to be going fast...Man it is. This is crazy. I'm excited though I didn't think I would be but I'm ecstatic. :dance:

Ok though ladies who've had clomid. I just got my prescription this evening. I took a pill. Should I take another one tonight since it calls for 2 a day. Is this too much? Help!

This is so exciting. :dance:


----------



## ttc11786

here thats great!

i took clomid, 3 different times with increasing doses and it only made me ovulate once but that one time it also affected my mucus negatively so next we tried letrizole and i got pregnant right away. i know lots of ppl that got pregnant on clomid and the ovidrel shot you take once you have a mature follicle like 19-20mm and then you BD every day after that for 3 or 4 days! 

yay! so excited for you! hope this is it!


----------



## SKAV

Thanks TTC ...can't believe I've hit the 12weeks :happydance:

Here, that's wonderful news..THIS IS IT..girlie...your getting your BFP soon :wohoo: 

AFM, I just came from my OB office, finished the paperwork.Tomo I have the blood/urine tests and on the 20th I will have my first Ob appointment, FINALLY!
I will call in an hour's time to fix appts for u/s and tri test etc etc... I really hope everything goes well..

edited** I have my u/s on the 4th of October:growlmad: That's a looooooooooooooong wait for me :wacko:


----------



## here_we_r

Hey Skav..congrats on your 12 week mark. That is so amazingly sweet. :hugs:
Snip: how you holding out girl. I haven't looked at your chart yet but I will as soon as I post this..:lol: Feeling any different? Are you symptom spotting? :lol:
ttc: you are moving along to girl. Wow! Have you started looking into baby stuff? Ok..I know that is a terribly dump question. :lol:

AFM: I just figured out that my clomid is 100mg. 2 50mg pills I'm to take. That's kind of interesting. I ended up calling the pharmacy last night because I didn't know whether to take both at the same time or spread it out..heheeee. Oh well so I guess I got that cleared up. So just kind of moving along.


----------



## ttc11786

yay skav!!! itll come faster than u think! :)


----------



## chocbunni01

hi ladies, hope all is well. Looking forward to some exciting news this month :hugs:


----------



## Snip

Sorry for being MIA....

But I just got to tell this to you all....yesterday I went and bought two hpt's.
A new type the pharmacy got in. I did one just to check for any evaps....none..not even a hint of a line...yay for a hpt that dont give evaps :happydance:
Sooo this morning I did not know if I should test...got up early so I pee'd in a cup and only did the test just now.....there's a faint line....I can see it!!! 
Took pics and will upload soon.....


----------



## Snip

dont know if you can see the line......


----------



## SKAV

Thanks *TTC* I sure do hope time passes by quickly!

Thanks *Here* I am sure this is your cycle hun, how does the clomid treat you?? 

*Bunni, *So lovely to hear from you lady!

*Snip* I see "something" a shadow on the first 2 and nothing on the last 2..Wait a couple of days and test. It's better if your 12dpo..PMA!! :trouble: don't test too early and get disappointed.. :hugs: FXd !!

Where are the others..?

I just came home after the blood works..


----------



## Snip

Thanx Skav....Only 5 more days for you before you see you little diva!! 

I'm a Positive thinker....wont be dissapointed if it end up being negative. 
Just looovvvveee to POAS!! 
I'll only test every second day...so today 9dpo..and now only test again in 2 days...11dpo. ( if I can hold out..lol)


----------



## SKAV

Snip said:


> Thanx Skav....Only 5 more days for you before you see you little diva!!
> 
> I'm a Positive thinker....wont be dissapointed if it end up being negative.
> Just looovvvveee to POAS!!
> I'll only test every second day...so today 9dpo..and now only test again in 2 days...11dpo. ( if I can hold out..lol)

Your welcome sweets :hugs: On the 20th I will have only a check-up and it's only on the 4th of Oct I will get to see my Diva :cloud9: aaaah! wish it was october:dohh:

your talking to a POAS addict too...wait till 11dpo to see that darker line girlie :hugs: GL :hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

Hey Skav, Snip, TTC, Choc 
How are you girlies? Choc you know its wierd not seeing you on here as much. Are you still dropping it like its hot? (wieght) - :haha:

Skav: Sweetie. its right around the corner for you. I can't wait to see a pic of your baby. The clomid is okay actually. I haven't had any issues. I did think I had my first hot flash last night at dinner. I was with my friends and I was whoofff is it hot in here or what? They were like no the air is actually too cold. :lol:

Snip: I see a line definitley in the first one. Girl that is going to be super duper awesome if you are preggo! :hugs:

TTC: How are you? The way the time is flying by it won't be long before you will be feeling your little one move around. :hugs:


----------



## Snip

aah thanx Here...I agree it will be soooo awesome if the first round of clomid worked!
I also just had the hot flashes and some bad headache with clomid but only the last 2 days of taking it. I woke up one night soaked so bad that I needed a change of clothes.

Skav....that sooo long to wait!! :-(
I'm sooo glad here in SA you need to go at 8 weeks for your first dating scan.....


----------



## SKAV

here: me too. I just want to see the baby and see or hear the heartbeat..you know it scares me so much.. hahaso defo must be a hot flash, if the others complained the weather was cold!! Hope you would feel normal...:hugs:

snip: I know :( it's about 18days to wait and ya know WE HATE THE *WAITING GAME*!! The problem was the midwife was on holidays and when she was available,we were on holidays so I missed the 12th week scan..Actually it0s her fault since I went for my last appt and she was not there :growlmad:


----------



## Snip

Skav isn't there somewhere you can go for private scan....I would never be able to wait that long!!! Just waiting till 8 weeks are way too long. 

AFM...I wake up every morning sooo hungry that I get nauseas of hunger!! and in the evenings I dont want to see food and get nauseas if I force myself to eat.
If I do get a BFP over the weekend I can go and make an appointment at the clinic on monday..need to go there on monday to take LG for a checkup and renewed script for her medication


----------



## Snip

So I tested again.... here's my update... 
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/737325-9-dpo-update-10dpo-pg-2-a-2.html#post12856552


----------



## SKAV

Snip said:


> So I tested again.... here's my update...
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/737325-9-dpo-update-10dpo-pg-2-a-2.html#post12856552

I see a definite line Snip :wohoo: In your case, I would defo go for a blood work to be sure hun :hugs: I am hoping,praying this should be your definite BFP lines...

AFM, I don't know how the procedure is here for a private scan..will need to find out..by the time I find out and fix an appointment my u/s day would arrive !! :haha:


----------



## Snip

Skav. I'm going to test till monday morning (13dpo) ...then I need to go to the clinic for LG so then I will go see the nurse.


----------



## SKAV

Thanks great..am so excited for you Snippie girl :hugs:


----------



## Snip

Me and my best friend are busy planning our b-day weekend in Oct and then I realized that there's a possibility that I may not be drinking. We've been best friends since 10yrs old and we are both turning 30 in Oct. (b-days 5 days apart :-D )


----------



## SKAV

Snip said:


> Me and my best friend are busy planning our b-day weekend in Oct and then I realized that there's a possibility that I may not be drinking. We've been best friends since 10yrs old and we are both turning 30 in Oct. (b-days 5 days apart :-D )

Wow, that's awesome...! best friends from the age of 10years ??? That's a world record Snip!!:happydance: You will be fine without drinking..you will have your BFP!!! :hugs:


----------



## Snip

I agree Skav...as long as I get that BFP I dont care about drinking. I actually dont really drink...Next year we will be celebrating 21years of friendship!! :-D


----------



## SKAV

Snip said:


> I agree Skav...as long as I get that BFP I dont care about drinking. I actually dont really drink...Next year we will be celebrating 21years of friendship!! :-D

Exactly !!
So big plans for next year too?? That's really awesome to have a best friend..does she have kids too??

Just had a peep at your chart..looks really good Snip! :happydance:


----------



## Snip

SKAV said:


> Snip said:
> 
> 
> I agree Skav...as long as I get that BFP I dont care about drinking. I actually dont really drink...Next year we will be celebrating 21years of friendship!! :-D
> 
> Exactly !!
> So big plans for next year too?? That's really awesome to have a best friend..does she have kids too??
> 
> Just had a peep at your chart..looks really good Snip! :happydance:Click to expand...

Yes she have 2 LG's. 
My second LO and her would've been due the same day...but that was my first mc. was really hard for me to see her during that time..but luckily I got pregnant with my LB before her LG was born. 

I agree, my chart look a lot different than other months


----------



## SKAV

Snip said:


> SKAV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snip said:
> 
> 
> I agree Skav...as long as I get that BFP I dont care about drinking. I actually dont really drink...Next year we will be celebrating 21years of friendship!! :-D
> 
> Exactly !!
> So big plans for next year too?? That's really awesome to have a best friend..does she have kids too??
> 
> Just had a peep at your chart..looks really good Snip! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes she have 2 LG's.
> My second LO and her would've been due the same day...but that was my first mc. was really hard for me to see her during that time..but luckily I got pregnant with my LB before her LG was born.
> 
> I agree, my chart look a lot different than other monthsClick to expand...

Oh I sure do understand you Snip. Am so sorry for your loss..It's always difficult:hugs: I still miss my beanie..Anyway.. life goes on..right?
Gosh, I can't wait till Monday!!! to see the darker lines:happydance:


----------



## Snip

SKAV said:


> Oh I sure do understand you Snip. Am so sorry for your loss..It's always difficult:hugs: I still miss my beanie..Anyway.. life goes on..right?
> Gosh, I can't wait till Monday!!! to see the darker lines:happydance:

I also cant wait to see darker line.....nut now I dont know if I should test again 2morow or wait a day longer.. :shrug:
I'm sooo impatient!!!


----------



## chocbunni01

hi, Here, Skav, Snip, TTC :hugs:
Here: hey woman, clomid huh? wow and considering IUI how exciting
Skav: the anticipation of seeing beanie 
Snip: yes i see a faint pink line, beanie on the way FX
TTC: hope you and the beanie are doing fantastic
AFM: wanna kill oh for doing what he wants to do... he knows we are wtt and waiting for that IUD and this busta releases his soldiers(inside) when i asked him not to.... And Here, yes ma'am i am dropping it like its hot. I did a 3 day Jillian Michaels challenge, 54 minutes of pure hell.... weighed today, im down 3 pounds.... soo thats 13 pounds in 37 days... ahhh so much more to go.. thanx for asking about lil ol me :winkwink:


----------



## Snip

Oh Choc, that's awesome!!! Wish I had the will power to start and then to go on with it...
Men dont think....!!!!!!


----------



## here_we_r

Hey: Snip: I see a line girlie. But I saw it the first day too. I definitley see it now. Cool. Yep by Monday you'll know for sure. :dance: That would be awesome...first round of clomid and BAM!!! :haha:

Choc: YOu go girl. Wow! YOu have lost a lot of weight girl. What does OH think of the loss? Is he jeolous yet? :lol: Hey as far as the WTT - I guess he wants to go for it. So guess what? This will be the time you end up pregnant because you were not trying to and on top of that you lost a lot of wieght. I don't know whether to cheer or be mad with OH...:haha:

Skav: What can I say? LOL - All I can say is I'm right there with you - I can't wait to see your baby!!! :dance: Has everyone gotten use to the idea yet?

AFM: This is day 4 of clomid. I started my follitism injections last night. I woke up this morning with some boobies and I was like wow...I need to take these all the time..:haha:
I go in for my scan on Monday to see what these little eggies are up to and I'll know then whether I will take the O shot or will be more folly shots. So I guess I'll see. REally praying for one beanie. NOt a whole football team. YOu know that's actually scary.


----------



## chocbunni01

Snip: thanx lady
Here: ok so i was wrong about the IUI? ok im goofy you are going to have to educate me with all of wonderful things us women go through. OH is a arse, i dont know what he thinks about it all. i think when i hit the 20lb loss mark he will notice more. i started getting a slight muscular bulge in my arms, and my thighs are getting more muscular and i made him see it :haha: and he was like hmm.... too bad the belly will be the last to go... i dont want to ttc again until i get this darn bp under control which is no meds... i asked him when it would be noticeable and he said 50lbs.... great... he is in the dog house again :growlmad:


----------



## here_we_r

chocbunni01 said:


> Snip: thanx lady
> Here: ok so i was wrong about the IUI? ok im goofy you are going to have to educate me with all of wonderful things us women go through. OH is a arse, i dont know what he thinks about it all. i think when i hit the 20lb loss mark he will notice more. i started getting a slight muscular bulge in my arms, and my thighs are getting more muscular and i made him see it :haha: and he was like hmm.... too bad the belly will be the last to go... i dont want to ttc again until i get this darn bp under control which is no meds... i asked him when it would be noticeable and he said 50lbs.... great... he is in the dog house again :growlmad:

Right. And dog house it should be!:growlmad: YOu tell him that you are made up of all love and brown sugar and those two things go hand in hand...:thumbup: LOL I bet you end up pregg. Just because of the situation. But it wouldn't be so bad. I know you have some things you want to do with the wieght and in turn you BP coming down. And that is very reasonable and smart thinking...but I still would love for you to announce that you are pregnant.........:haha:

And you are right. I"m doing IUI. I"m doing clomid with injectibles and IUI. Meaning I have a lot of eggs suppose to be cooking and maturing right now and on Mon will find out if we are releasing them or letting them bake some more. Its kind of interesting.


----------



## SKAV

hello :hi: 

echo............................!


----------



## Snip

Hello Skav :hi:

How you doing??


----------



## SKAV

Snip said:


> Hello Skav :hi:
> 
> How you doing??

you here yet? I went off after my post!..Gosh, it's such a boring day today:wacko:


----------



## Snip

it's almost 10pm....and I need my bed!! 
Sooo sick with sinus infection!


----------



## SKAV

Snip said:


> it's almost 10pm....and I need my bed!!
> Sooo sick with sinus infection!

oh, snip r u at work now?? so sorry your going through this:hugs:


----------



## ttc11786

hi everyone! how r we all doing??


----------



## SKAV

ttc11786 said:


> hi everyone! how r we all doing??

OMG!! tomorrow you will be entering the 2nd Trimester :yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: sooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you lady :hugs:


----------



## Snip

Hey everyone :hi:

Skav....almost 13 weeks!!! time fly hey :happydance:

Here...how you doing hun?? How's the clomid treating you??

AFM....AF is due tomorow and so far no sign of the :witch: 
Not a pimple in sight and also no cramping like I normally get.
I've been a good girl and did not POAS again.....I'm trying to hold out till AF is late. 
So far it's the 3rd day in a row that I have nausea in the evening.... with all my pregnancy's I got the nausea at night.


----------



## here_we_r

Snip: You are doing great! WOW! I'm so proud of you. You may just have that beanie in there after all. :hugs: So you'll test when? In the morning? Yayyyyyyy!!!

AFM: Clomid was good. I had no problems with it. I had no problems with my injections either. I went this morning for my scan and I have a lot of good follies and was told NOT to take anymore injections because my ovaries really loved it..:haha: My uterine lining is 9mm :dance: I'm so happy for that. I go back wed for another scan of my follies and told to take the trigger and insemination will be Friday. :dance: Wohoo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snip

Thanx Here....maybe I'll test tomorow....dont have any hpt's in the house! Sooo I have to go get some tomorow. normally AF arive early morning so I'll wait till about noon and then go to the pharmacy. 
I really hope this is it...now that I sit in front of the computer I can feel my tummy is bloated. I'm one of those :wacko: people that always have to sit with my feet on the chair and now it's uncomfortable to sit like that cause my leg is pressing against my tummy. 

Wow, things are going so quick there on your side....it's like it was just yesterday that AF got you and now it's already time for insemination!!! :happydance:


----------



## here_we_r

Ok...I got a question. My supervisor is a guy. He knows about my pregnacy when I had to have the D&C and all that stuff from Dec/Jan. I had to miss quite a few days of course so I felt obligated to tell him. Should I tell him about me doing this. I have to come in late again on Wed and be off on Friday. I'm not going to want to do a lot of heavy crap (printers and crap) while in my 2ww. Should I tell him?

Oh and guess what. How embarrasing!!! He was showing me his way in creating a boot disk for a certain computer and then burn the iso file. Well Ihad to download and driver and save it. Well it saved in my dropbox folder ( personal folder that is on a virutal server that you can access anywhere.) Anyway..it went into a folder that I had marked very personal. HE said there it is go in there and copy it out. I didn't want to because I knew what was in there. It had a copy of last month pregnany test...:dohh: I was so embarrassed! :haha:


----------



## SKAV

Snip, thanks hun...am excited!!
Oh my..oh my..oh my..love your chart and all your symptoms :happydance: and way to go for not testing for 3 days in a row !!! 

here, am so happy for you lovely lady.. bet everything would work perfectly...

AFM, my 1st doctor's appointment is tomorrow and I don't even feel excited :shrug: I just prepared a list of questions :haha: will let you ladies know how it went..now am off to bed.. gunite / gudday ladies :hugs:


----------



## Snip

OWM here...I would've turn bright red if it as me!!! :blush:

I should be in bed by now...almost midnight. Kiddies sleeping and DH on night shift. Maybe I should go to bed....cant wait to get some hpt's 2morow. Need to feed my POAS addiction!!! :haha:

Night night :sleep:


----------



## ttc11786

yay! everyones doing so well! snip and here, this is your month!!!!

here: when i was going through fertility treatments and going for bloods and ultrasounds every 3 days (in the morning before work) i didnt tell my bosses and it was better that way because ppl often dont understand infertility and they dont take it as seriously as other health issues-so i just told them i had a lot of doctors appointments and blood tests and let them think the worst so they wouldnt be on my back if i came a little late sometimes. it worked out great for me! good luck with the IUI!!!


----------



## ttc11786

oh also we heard the heartbeat tonight at the dr on the doppler and the baby and my uterus are really high! right under my bellybutton! yay!


----------



## SKAV

ttc11786 said:


> oh also we heard the heartbeat tonight at the dr on the doppler and the baby and my uterus are really high! right under my bellybutton! yay!

Congrats ttc!!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: your on the 2nd trimester :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## SKAV

ok girls... i just came home, switched on the pc and typing to you lovelies.. my appointment was OK. midwife trued to hear the heartbeat, she found it but then she said" this little beanie is not in one place" :haha: she was trying for sometime..even the doc, but no luck after, they were only checking for about 2-3mins :growl: 
There were so many for appointments today and we were back with time so they did a quick search! argh!!! 
Anyway, everything is fine.. :) too bad I couldn't hear the heartbeat..well, next time !


----------



## chocbunni01

Skav: you have an extra active beanie 
Snip: Good luck with testing
TTC: yay for the start of the 2nd trimester
Here: I wouldnt say anything. Yay for awesome follies.
Afm: Here :haha: im on CD 2 so not this month my love. Waiting on the call for the IUD placement and have to go get this u/s in a few days...


----------



## Snip

Just an update from my side....14dpo and got a bfp this morning...but started cramping late afternoon and shortly after the :witch: arrived. 
So this must be what they call a chemical pregnancy....


----------



## AllMacsNow

Snip, I am SO sorry. :(


----------



## Snip

It's just very weird....dont have the normal AF cramps...more sharp stabbing pains. Oh well, onto next month and another round of clomid.


----------



## AllMacsNow

That totally sucks.


----------



## here_we_r

Snip: Oh honey! I'm so sorry. That's what happened to me in May. I didn't have cramps or a lot of blood though. Just a lot of positive pregnancy tests. And of course I kept testing to make sure it was over. When they sent me for my betas and the numbers were so low I knew.

I'm just so sorry. How are your spirits honey? How are you doing? :hugs:


----------



## SKAV

snip, am terribly sorry..this is insane!! :growlmad: I was logging on to see an update from you.. keep strong, you will get your BFP soon...tc hun :hugs:

bunni, here, macs: hope ur keeping fine :hugs:


----------



## ttc11786

snip i am so sorry!!! will you test again to be sure? i know plenty of people that bled a lot every month around the time of af during their pregnancies!


----------



## Snip

Thanx girls...you're all keeping me sane at this moment. :hugs:
Don't know what to think....still bleeding but no cramps. The only cramping/pain I feel is the normal growing pains you get during TWW and early pregnancy. No AF cramping and I normally cramp pretty bad the first 2 days.
Even my temps are still high....and had some really bad nausea this morning.
Well...I'll just have to wait and see! :shrug:


----------



## SKAV

That sounds promising to me..aren't you able to get some blood works done, to be 100% sure?? I really wish you could..maybe the HPTs don't work too good with you.. Maybe this is IB..I'm not trying to get your hopes high, but not to let down yourself :hugs: we're here with Snip!


----------



## Snip

this is a bit to heavy for IB. TMI but it's not old blood....it's bright red.
To have bloods done will cost a lot of money...first I'll have to drive to another town and then I'll have to wait 2 hours for the results if I do it private. through a doct I'll have to wait even longer and pay much more. So no...I don't think it is worth it when I'm already bleeding.


----------



## SKAV

Snip said:


> this is a bit to heavy for IB. TMI but it's not old blood....it's bright red.
> To have bloods done will cost a lot of money...first I'll have to drive to another town and then I'll have to wait 2 hours for the results if I do it private. through a doct I'll have to wait even longer and pay much more. So no...I don't think it is worth it when I'm already bleeding.

:( i just wish you get your answer soon.. then howcome it's not AF cramps? can it be due to clomid??


----------



## Snip

Really don't know Skav....well if clomid take away AF pains I'll take it every month :haha:
I've been racking my brains all morning and even googled it. I dont even have the slightest hint of a pain....nothing there. Even if it's a chemical I should have some pain...
yesterday I had that sharp pains in my lower tummy and around ovaries like you normally get during the TWW (and early pregnancy) ...but since the bleeding started I have no pain. 
I'm busy cleaning the house and running around to get everything done before LB wake up from his nap and normally I'll be curling up from the pain by now.


----------



## AllMacsNow

I was looking it up last month, and read that chemicals can be lighter/shorter than your period would be... maybe there's a possibility of no cramps either, since it's a little different than what AF would do to you?

I wish this wasn't happening to you, Snip. :hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

Snip: that's true what Macs said. I had my chemical in May and I didn't have a lot bleeding and no cramping. The only way I knew I pregnant was the digital test and a blood test. :hugs:


----------



## Snip

Thanx Macs and Here....so after this lot of bleeding today I know it's over. Still no cramps or any pain. just get a stabbing pain on my left side now and then. And I feel absolutely fine...none of that depressing or moody feelings like one normally get with AF. 

Here...it's almost time for the insemination???


----------



## here_we_r

Awww. Sweetbaby even though you're going through this...you still remembered :hugs:

I went for a sono this morning to check my eggs and I had too many. They told me I would be another octomom. :hehe: It was either cancel the cycle or do an egg reduction. I opted for the egg reduction. I actually just got back. They sent me home with some scripts (pain meds) and had to be back 2 hours later. So I went and they went in with this long needle and sucked fluid out of my ovaries. So back on schedule. I take the trigger shot tonight and no BD they said. I was like - not even tonight. I asked what if I O before the insemination. She said You won't. she said I wouldn't O until Friday. I'm suppose to take the shot at 10pm tonight. So Friday I go and DH does his thing at 9:00 and I get inseminated at 11:00.


----------



## SKAV

Snip: how are you doing ?? are your still bleeding??

macs: hey lady :hi:

here: omg... how time flew!!! your about to have your insemination :happydance: So tomo is the big day!!! Gosh am praying for you :hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Hiya Skav! How are you feeling today?


----------



## SKAV

hey Macs, am Okish.. :) still got some nausea and yet throwing up!! Can't wait till my 15/16th week u/s on the 4th Oct, ya know how time goes.... so s....l....o....w....l....y !!

how about you hun??


----------



## SKAV

this place is haunted !!!! :haha: where r u ladies :-k


----------



## Snip

Hi everyone :hi:

Here...today's the big day!! good luck hun :hugs:

Skav...only 11 days left till you get to see that little diva :happydance:

AFM...sorry for being MIA. LB's cold turned into pneumonia. his much better today but still on meds and have to put him on the nebulizer 3 times a day. 
My bleeding has stopped...only one day of really heavy bleeding and no pain at all....don't have a clue why this month's AF is like this! :wacko: 
I'm going to take a hpt tomorow before I start the clomid again...just to make sure.


----------



## here_we_r

Hey Skav: How are you honey bun? You know I was saying yesterday on my journal how it seems like only yesterday you found out you were pregnant and now look at you. :hugs: Have you picked out girl names yet?

Snip: If you have a test I think it would be good to just check and make sure there is no more hormone in your body. I hope the clomid does good by you this time as well and not send you over the top...:haha: No pimples, No mood swings, No nothing but a good cycle. :hugs: Thanks for the well-wishes baby. DH has to be there at 9 and me at 11:00. I think I O yesterday though. I had the uncomfortable feeling and then a temp rise this morning. I did feel a little weird this morning so maybe that was another follicle releasing...I don't know. I'll definitely be curious at the scan before they inseminate. I keep reading that its 34-36 hours after the trigger so I'm praying that it holds true. We did BD the night of the trigger so prayerfully that will catch it even if I did O yesterday. Anyway I'm trying to stay in good spirits and take it as it is. :hugs: 
Thanks honey!


----------



## Snip

Thanx Here...did a test and bfn. so now it's time for the next round of clomid!! :happydance: 
Please come tell us how the insemination went!!


----------



## SKAV

hey girls :hi:

Oh my...this thread is so silent for the past couple of days :(

*here*, am feeling fine but on and off with nausea and a little "throwing up" ...No, I haven't selected any name..I want to do it once I found out the gender...OMG am so hoping for a little girl[-o&lt;

*snip*, yeah 9 days more...and its just not moving so quickly..:growlmad: I feel scared guess it's natural.. :shrug:


----------



## chocbunni01

hi lovely ladies :flower: hope all is well. Here: let me know how it goes... Skav: the countdown to seeing the lil beanie...


----------



## SKAV

chocbunni01 said:


> hi lovely ladies :flower: hope all is well. Here: let me know how it goes... Skav: the countdown to seeing the lil beanie...

hey bunni :hugs:

so lovely to see you...too bad your offline now:dohh: ooooh yeah..can't wait to see my little DIVA..better be a girlie:cloud9:
how your weight loss going??


----------



## SKAV

ok girls...

There was *Suzanne Henneman* who gave a free reading on FB for 1 hour and I tried it to get my DIVA's gender... She said it's a BOY :cry::cry::cry: I know I can't believe them but am sooooooooooooo into a baby girl.... :cry::cry::cry: Now, don't you girls think am a nasty mamma...Boy is always welcome but.........I would love to have a baby girl :cry::cry::cry:
Sorry for the rant, am gone crazy as usual :nope:


----------



## here_we_r

Hey Choc: How are you girl? Are you still dropping it like its hot. :lol: I'm sorry I've been a little lazy since Friday. I just can't get it together. I copied my entry I posted on Friday from my journal over here my love. 

**entry* - It's Done!!!! CD-14*
I woke up at 12:45am and couldn't go back to sleep. I got online and started Googleing as usual. Anyway DH and I got there on time. We were sitting there and he was like "You need to go tell them I need to go back here now because I'm getting anxious." So I went to the counter and it was about 3 min later they were calling his name. He went to the back and I started watching netflix on my phone. Then here comes DH out. He told me that was hard to do. I felt sorry for him. So we leave and go take care of somethings and head back for my turn. I get to the back and was so curious about his numbers. I was curious because he never had a semen analysis done. So he kept telling me my numbers are fine. I'm healthy and I take care of myself. So the results are the initial count was 21.5 million and after washing and taking out all the dead ones and crap and he had a whopping 17.5 million. GO DH!!! He had 92% motility out of 100. And scored #3 out of a possible 4 for speediness. GO DH!!!! DH said to call him the "MF" from now on.

The insemination didn't hurt at all. I didn't even feel it. The speculum was the worst part. We left and DH wanted to go look at baby stuff. Awwww!!! That was so sweet. We started looking at prices of baby formula and beds. Wow! Prices have surely went up. Very expensive!

Oh and my doc left 4 follies inside after the follie reduction. Twins are a possibility we were told. DH wasn't happy with that. Neither was I. But oh well. I just want a noodle bug in there. And as far as O. I told my doc that I think I O yesterday. She said its possible but then I had to look at that I'm going to have Multiple egg releases. I pretty much know one O last night because of the temp rise this morning. But oh well. I go back on Oct. 7 for beta testing. They told me to be there before 10:30am and I would have results the same day.

Oh and when we get home DH wanted to BD. I was like dude you just went in the cup. He told me so and that he was ready for the real thing.

So we'll see what happens in 2 weeks. I'm going to buy some dollar store tests cause I'm out of IC. I'm going to test one the end of next week to check for the hcg to be out of my system. Oh and I start prometrium on Sunday. That should be fun!

That's it for now.!


----------



## chocbunni01

Skav: i dont think it is horrible to want a girl. although i already have 2, you can borrow one, ill fly her to Italy :haha: if i were expecting id want a boy and thats my hope for when i ttc again.
Here: your husband said the MF :haha: is that what i think he means? thats great his spermies are the shiznit :happydance: 
AFM: :wacko: i took pics when i first started and then i took some yesterday. still have a long way to go ladies. im thankful for the progress but it just reminded me how big i was and still am and how long i have to go. i was surprised at the result but :shrug: ive lost 14 pounds but most of the workouts have been toning my muscles. 

Week 1: https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z385/chocbunni01/weightloss photos/IMG00292-20110817-1752-1.jpg 

Week 6/7: https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z385/chocbunni01/weightloss photos/IMG00351-20110925-1057-1.jpg


----------



## here_we_r

Choc: I can tell you have really been working it girl. Wow! congratulations. What's your goal? To lose a total of what?


----------



## chocbunni01

healthy bmi is the goal. have to get to 130.... but im thinking more 120 although people say thats too little


----------



## SKAV

bunni: your too sweet...:hugs:Hhaving two boys, would rather have a girl!! Too many pants lying around our house :haha: It's not that I don't want another boy..I want to complete my family with a girl...anyway, it's God's wish.. 
Girl, the difference really shows!!!! am serious....!! 14pounds is a whole lot of weight...wow..go girl go!!!! 

hey here:hi:


----------



## chocbunni01

morning sickness any better?


----------



## Snip

Hi everyone :hi:

Choc....WOW!! That's great progression...I'm toooo lazy. lol

Skav...I understand the feeling of you wanting a girl. My first was a little girl and second one I wanted a boy...so now I have both. Thinking about making no3 a surprise... 

Here..so glad all went well! Now it's the waiting game....

AFM....second round clomid and got some EPO. DH said he will donate a little more this time and I have to tell him when it's time. I normally dont tell him because it put more stress on them to know.


----------



## SKAV

chocbunni01 said:


> morning sickness any better?

yes bunni, i feel fine now..even though in the morning I feel "Blah"... 

Snip, glad, you understand..and thanks :) If I had one of each I wouldn't mind ..since I have 2 boys I would LOVE to have a girl...but anyway..am happy with whatever gender..a healthy baby :cloud9: Remember, you said 3 boys too :haha:


----------



## chocbunni01

Skav: glad you are feeling better, hopefully the blah feeling goes away soon
Snip: good luck this month


----------



## ttc11786

hey everyone! sorry ive been MIA! its been soooooooo busy and crazy over here! i am a preschool teacher so the beginning of the yr is always nuts and i come home exhausted and even more so when i am pregnant! plus, wed night is the Jewish holiday, Rosh Hashana and there's a lot to do to prepare!

i am feeling great thank god!! and im starting to feel major fluttering going on in there-kind of like muscle twitches and tonight its a lot!

skav: don't worry, im also dying for a girl!!! i cant wait to find out! obviously well be sooo happy with a boy as well!

choc: thats amazing! 14 lbs shows a lot and i know because ive done it!


----------



## SKAV

ttc11786 said:


> hey everyone! sorry ive been MIA! its been soooooooo busy and crazy over here! i am a preschool teacher so the beginning of the yr is always nuts and i come home exhausted and even more so when i am pregnant! plus, wed night is the Jewish holiday, Rosh Hashana and there's a lot to do to prepare!
> 
> i am feeling great thank god!! and im starting to feel major fluttering going on in there-kind of like muscle twitches and tonight its a lot!
> 
> skav: don't worry, im also dying for a girl!!! i cant wait to find out! obviously well be sooo happy with a boy as well!
> 
> choc: thats amazing! 14 lbs shows a lot and i know because ive done it!

great to hear from you ttc :hugs: Thanks lady..Fxd for a baby girl but boy is more than welcome :cloud9:
Ooh...how lovely..you feel the baby's moves..This is exciting right?? Hope you enjoy your holiday!!


----------



## here_we_r

Hey Ladies: I hope you all are well. Has anyone heard anything at all from Scooter?


----------



## SKAV

hey Here :hi:

Last time I saw her status update on FB and when asked how she was..she was OKish ( cannot inquire about TTC though in FB ) 

How are you doing lovely lady ??


----------



## here_we_r

I'm doing good. Thanks for asking. Just ttb patient. I'm debating about testing next tues. I don't know if that would be too early or not. So I'm trying not to just focus too much on it. LOL


----------



## SKAV

here_we_r said:


> I'm doing good. Thanks for asking. Just ttb patient. I'm debating about testing next tues. I don't know if that would be too early or not. So I'm trying not to just focus too much on it. LOL

I don't think 12dpo would be too early..if you have ICs you could give it a try :thumbup: "Try" to relax and THINK POSITIVE :hugs: everything will turn out FINE...you know *YOU DESERVE THE BEST!*

Where are all the ladies gone...?????????????? *HELLO??*


----------



## chocbunni01

Skav, Here, TTC :wave:


----------



## SKAV

chocbunni01 said:


> Skav, Here, TTC :wave:

hey bunni :hugs:

how are you doing? how's your weight loss prgm going? Bet in less than a few months we won'e be able to recognize you!!! Do you see any changes on your face? When I lose weight, it shows on my face soon :dohh: more than the body:haha:


----------



## chocbunni01

hi Skav weight loss was slow this past week because i like to party :headspin::drunk: lol thanx for asking... im down almost 16lbs... honestly i have been yo-yo dieting for 2 years. first place i always lost was my face and legs. belly was always the last to go... this time around im losing from everywhere since i have been circuit training which is lifting weights, cardio and working on abs. jillian micheals shred in 30 days works magic. i look smaller then what i am....ive been converting fat to muscle instead of just losing fat.... and im shedding inchs from everywhere.. and omg im losing some belly in the process :haha: how are you preggo momma?
Here: hi Miss!! Guess what?! I have a job :happydance: how are things with you?


----------



## here_we_r

Choc: Sweetheart! Hi! You have a job :dance: really? what will you be doing? Do you think you'll like it???? honeybun...I must say congratulations on your weight loss. I can tell you are doing the do. Wow! The dedication. And you know what else..its okay to party. You just can't do it everyday :haha: Girl for a while I was partying everyday...:lol: It felt good what can I say..:haha: I must check out the jillian micheals. She's really that good huh? I'm good. I'm just waiting on my dreaded test day. But that's about it..

Hey Skav! How are you momma??


----------



## chocbunni01

Here: I start Tuesday. I will be a Residential Advisor at a Job Corp in Pennsylvania... working with 16-24 yr olds from Philadelphia and Washington DC. Im sure I will like it, I worked with juvenile delinquents before from Detroit so this will be easier :haha: Im debating relocating from NY to PA but Im sick of moving. :wacko: Not sure how long I will last traveling the backwoods of PA... Those boys from Detroit are wild.... I cant wait til your test day!! So excited for you!

Skav: i cant tell the difference in the face too much. im going to buy a long mirror so i can see all the progress vs. chopped versions you are lucky i love ya cause i have a ugly blemish on my face right now lol
https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z385/chocbunni01/weightloss photos/recent.jpg


----------



## SKAV

chocbunni01 said:


> Here: I start Tuesday. I will be a Residential Advisor at a Job Corp in Pennsylvania... working with 16-24 yr olds from Philadelphia and Washington DC. Im sure I will like it, I worked with juvenile delinquents before from Detroit so this will be easier :haha: Im debating relocating from NY to PA but Im sick of moving. :wacko: Not sure how long I will last traveling the backwoods of PA... Those boys from Detroit are wild.... I cant wait til your test day!! So excited for you!
> 
> Skav: i cant tell the difference in the face too much. im going to buy a long mirror so i can see all the progress vs. chopped versions you are lucky i love ya cause i have a ugly blemish on my face right now lol
> https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z385/chocbunni01/weightloss photos/recent.jpg

Lady BUNNI ....how I love that sexy face of yours....hmmm..hmmm!!!! (( whistle )) ;) It's always better to have a full frame to see the differences..get a mirror :haha: I don't have a full length myself, can u believe it!! I don't know how my bump looks either :dohh:
Congrats on your new job :yipee: Glad you like it...


Hey HERE :hi:


----------



## chocbunni01

Skav: :haha: you make me laugh. im definately getting a long mirror, i tried to use oh mirror at his house but it was high on the wall and me being short, i only got the shorter version :dohh: its october, my fav month... and its almost time for you to see the beanie boo.... :happydance:


----------



## SKAV

chocbunni01 said:


> Skav: :haha: you make me laugh. im definately getting a long mirror, i tried to use oh mirror at his house but it was high on the wall and me being short, i only got the shorter version :dohh: its october, my fav month... and its almost time for you to see the beanie boo.... :happydance:

So the last time you posted your profile foto was clicked on his house? 'cos your face was missing!! Yesssssss..it's October finally and another 2 days more which seems like eternity :haha::haha: Why's Oct so special to you :winkwink:


----------



## chocbunni01

no i took a pic of me last night and tried to stick my flat butt out and it made my stomach look extra large lol... and the shirt was too big. when i go back over there im going to retry... on those pics you saw i purposely took my face off(crop) because it looked funny :haha:


----------



## chocbunni01

this is today.. bad pic but it will do lol
https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z385/chocbunni01/weightloss photos/IMG00404-20111002-1548-1.jpg


by the way i had to stand in the chair cause oh is 6'0 and im 5'1 and his mirror is on his wall lol


----------



## SKAV

bunni !! from the last time i saw your side profile to this picture..you've lost tons...!! I look great!! The best part was when I saw you standing on a chair :rofl: Keep going and we'll see a Cleopatra soon!! 

OMG, tomorrow is my triple test with u/s! Am anxious to see the baby but so scared inside thinking something wouldn't be fine... I feel like slapping me for saying/thinking this way.. but am freaking out thinking about tomorrow....eeeek !!


----------



## Snip

Hi everyone :hi:

Skav....cant wait for 2morow!!! YAY!!! you must come show us the pics of your little diva :happydance:

Bunni....you look awesome!! WOW!! 

Here...still testing tomorow?? 

AFM....sorry for being MIA. Things are crazy here...working my @ss off to get back on track with the finances.
So far this month is a disaster...cd13 today and we have not even BD once :-(
Dh working night shift and I'm working dayshift so it's crazy. Only a day or two left untill O and I dont know if we still have a chance....
My mom is coming tonight to visit us for the week....cant wait!! :happydance:
only see her every other month...

Hope you all have a wonderfull day!! :hugs:


----------



## SKAV

Snip said:


> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> Skav....cant wait for 2morow!!! YAY!!! you must come show us the pics of your little diva :happydance:
> 
> Bunni....you look awesome!! WOW!!
> 
> Here...still testing tomorow??
> 
> AFM....sorry for being MIA. Things are crazy here...working my @ss off to get back on track with the finances.
> So far this month is a disaster...cd13 today and we have not even BD once :-(
> Dh working night shift and I'm working dayshift so it's crazy. Only a day or two left untill O and I dont know if we still have a chance....
> My mom is coming tonight to visit us for the week....cant wait!! :happydance:
> only see her every other month...
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderfull day!! :hugs:

Hey snip!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss: Missed you so much lady!!! I am so freaking scared Snip. I will sure post a pic of my DIVA. Praying everything should be fine. 

Aah!! talk about the finances:dohh: I hope you work things out. I don't know what to say regarding BD when you both are work diff shifts :nope: I hope you get to BD somewhere somehow!!
Wow, it's always a lovely feeling to have MOM around..Hope you enjoy your it:hugs:

Here's my BUMP pic... I look huge already:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 127.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Snip

Skav....uhm....are you sure it's only one in there??? 
It's sure looks big for only 14 weeks....but it's a beautifull baby bump!! 
Still cant believe your 14 weeks already!!! :happydance:


----------



## SKAV

haha...Snip you made me laugh :haha: I am pretty sure there's only one. That's what my scan showed when I was 6weeks. Time just drags for me Snip..


----------



## Snip

hahaha...you know the miss it a lot on the first scans....and can miss it up untill 12 weeks..lol


----------



## SKAV

Snip said:


> hahaha...you know the miss it a lot on the first scans....and can miss it up untill 12 weeks..lol

really ???? :tease: omg!!!!!!


----------



## chocbunni01

Skav: :baby::baby::haha:


----------



## SKAV

chocbunni01 said:


> Skav: :baby::baby::haha:

Bunni !!!!!!!!!! u too !!!! :haha: I would faint if they tell me it's twins...:wacko: If they were...better be girls :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## here_we_r

Skav: Wow! You are so big. I agree with the ladies..You may have 2 in there. heeheee I'm so happy your scan is tomorrow. Relax....The little Diva is fine. She's settled in and nestled. awww..14weeks already. Time has really flown. You know I give you the story all the time..."I remember when you found out"...:haha:

Choc: Girl- You are getting so small. You also look like you are my height..:haha: I'm so very proud of you. You have been so diligent in your weight loss. I know you feel good. Don't be letting them young thangs hit on you on your new job :haha: YOU LOOK FABULOUS!!!!!

Snip: Girl you better get him under those covers some kind of way. Momma or no Momma - get your freaky freak on..:lol: I know you are going to be so over the moon when she gets there. There is nothing like having mom visit. Notice I said visit...:lol: Seriously too- try to work it out with DH some kind of way. Bring out the stripper pole...heeheee

AFM: I suppose to test tomorrow. Too scared, probably will chicken out.


----------



## here_we_r

Skav:: Scan today!!!!!!!!! :dance: Please let us know how it went. YOu know I get our time zones messed up. But I'm thinking you should have had it right?


----------



## SKAV

hey ladies :hugs:

Here: your always sweet..I have been thinking about you the whole day!!!! Talk about the time zones !!!

I had my scan :wohoo: :wohoo:My little DIVA (He/She) is perfect and doing fine.. As soon the the tech kept the device on my tummy, I saw the weeny hands :cloud9: how tiny!! It's from that moment I feel relieved !!!!! He7She is formed and tech said I needed to come back in a week since I was 1 week behind(which I already knew it since I had ovulated a week late ) My ticker is correct as the U/s but according to my LMP I should be a week ahead. Anyway, I will see my beanie again and hopefully tell em whether it's a baby boy or a baby girl :cloud: 
Well, regarding a pic, I don't have a profile of the baby :growl: I will try to get one next week :thumbup:

The tech just took the measurements of the head, tummy and the leg!! I will attach them anyhow..

**EDITED** I reconfirm there's only ONE in my tummy !! :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







Scan 04-10-2011.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## here_we_r

Skav: OM!! What georgeous pics!!! I know you are so in love!! I can see the bone of the leg and the head oh and the little tummy! Congrats girl. What did the boys say? :hugs:


----------



## SKAV

here_we_r said:


> Skav: OM!! What georgeous pics!!! I know you are so in love!! I can see the bone of the leg and the head oh and the little tummy! Congrats girl. What did the boys say? :hugs:

Thanks Here:hugs: I was in love with the baby as soon as I saw him/her :cloud9: Boys were so thrilled to see the pics..and my eldest was taking his ruler and looking at how much it would be to measure like baby..:cloud9: They both want a SISTER now...!! 

I think I saw boy parts :wacko: I hope am wrong though :blush: I really wish it's a baby girl but whatever it is...am in love with this baby :flower:


----------



## here_we_r

awww. Skav that is so sweet! I hope its a girl. We'll take healthy first then a girl :haha: What does DH say?


----------



## ttc11786

Hey everyone! Hope all is well! I've been suuuuuper busy and that's why I haven't been on in a while! Congrats on all the pics skav, baby looks beautiful!!!!!


----------



## SKAV

here_we_r said:


> awww. Skav that is so sweet! I hope its a girl. We'll take healthy first then a girl :haha: What does DH say?

Thanks Here! :hugs: Yes your 100% right a healthy baby GIRL :haha: DH says he'd like a girl after the 2 boys, that's the whole point we tried for the 3rd to complete our family, but he also said what counts is that the baby is healthy. Bless him:blush:




ttc11786 said:


> Hey everyone! Hope all is well! I've been suuuuuper busy and that's why I haven't been on in a while! Congrats on all the pics skav, baby looks beautiful!!!!!

Here TTC..we'll be calling you "TTC" till baby is in your arms and you trying your second and it goes on...:haha::haha:
So lovely to see you here:hugs: Thanks a lot..do you feel any movements?? 

*I am wondering where Want2bmum, popcorn, snip are... Bunni is busy with the weight-loss but drops in .... wish we were talkative like we used to be *


----------



## Snip

Ah Skav.. Beautifull pics! I'll keep everything crossed and pray for a lg! 

Here...did you test?

afm.. It's O day 2day! 
Did have some :sex: last night and will get some bd'ing in tonight. Just hope these 2 times will be enough :shrugg: 
my mom is visiting till friday and its so nice to have her here!


----------



## chocbunni01

Skav: Awww loookie the baby!!! So excited for you!! If you have another boy, we just know you will be ready in about 1.5 years to have another :flower::hugs:
AFM: Total exhaustion, started the job yesterday. The driving is taking its toll already. I am up because I had to send the kids off. OH is being a brat and wants to be home, says he is more comfortable there. :shrug: 
Here and Snip: Make me some babies!!


----------



## here_we_r

:hi: girls!!
Skav...I've talk to you already :haha: I was going to ask you though...the boys name - how do you pronounce them- just as it looks? 

Hey Snip: yes I've tested and I have a:bfp:. I tested yesterday and got a faint line and needed to wait until today to make sure it got darker..and lo and behold it did. I go for beta on Friday...eeekkkk!!!!

Hey Choc: Girl...Can you believe it??? Finally!!! Oh and I see your first day at work was crazy. Was it just the drive? or the job too? Do you think its going to be a cool job?


----------



## Snip

HERE....THAT'S AWESOME!!!!!!!!! 

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:


----------



## chocbunni01

Here: :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: oh my gosh!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::cry::cry::happydance::haha: im filled with emotion... awwww so happy for you!!

Afm: i knew the job was going to be wild. i am dealing with 16-24 yr olds. its like a college campus with more rules... and kids being sneaky... yah the drive is :wacko: lots of driving. im going to be scared of that mountain no matter if i move closer or not!!!


----------



## ttc11786

yay here!!!!!! omg im so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## here_we_r

Thanks girls. I really appreciate it. I think DH is more over the moon than I am. He is on cloud 9. He has told everybody and I haven't told anybody yet. well other than you girls and him...He is too cute! Thanks again my loves! :hugs:


----------



## SKAV

Here: Yep we've talked :winkwink: and yes, you pronounce as it is... 

Snip: Thanks a ton sweets :hugs:

Bunni: hey sexy :hi: you've got it wrong girl :haha: this is my last, gate closed :rofl: 3 is more than enough..if there was a money tree behind my house, then of course i will make some more :haha: 

Am feeling so bored and lazy today and hungry as ever :)


----------



## Snip

Hi everyone :hi:

Hope you all are well!!

Here...how are you doing hun?? I read you journal and just pray that your little bean are just a late bloomer!! :hugs: That's a little miracle baby and it will stay in there for the next 8 months!!

Skav, how are you and little Diva doing??

AFM....3dpo!! Playing the waiting game again and just hope time go by quick!


----------



## ttc11786

Hey everyone! How r we all doing??


----------



## here_we_r

hey snip: I was checking out your chart. I hope you get your bfp in a few days honey. How are you holding up?

Skav and ttc: I hope you ladies are faring well. :hugs:


----------



## Snip

Hi Here....soooo sorry to read about the test results!! Wish I could be there to give you a big hug :hugs:

AFM....moody, emotional and just wishing this month to an end. 
If we're not pregnant this month I'm getting off the ttc train for a while. There's just too much other stress in my life right now.


----------



## SKAV

hey everyone :hi:

I went for my u/s y'day and the baby is fine...I couldn't get a picture of the baby :growl: The doc said profile will be not clear anyway.... we got to know the gender...it's another *BOY!!!!* I was pretty ok when the doc told me that and then after an hour...tsunami was out of my eyes!!! I just couldn't hold it..It was my LS#1's birthday yesterday and we were supposed to pick him up from school and take him to buy his gift! Oh my...I was in the car crying and DH went to take DS...I know I shouldn't be doing this..I love my little beanie..it's just that I so wanted a BABY GIRL to complete our family :cry: 

Anyway, am happy that my LO is fine and healthy..will get my triple test results next Tuesday, hope everything's fine... I tried to convince my boys, and the younger one was happy but the elder was like" hmmm.....i only hope he's not naughty as Viky!!(DS#2)" :rofl:

SNIP: you were right..3 boys it is...


----------



## Snip

Skav, sorry to hear it's a boy...really wished for a LG :hugs: But still gratefull that baby are fine and doing great. 
Now I feel a bit guilty for making a prediction of 3 boys.....


----------



## SKAV

Snip said:


> Skav, sorry to hear it's a boy...really wished for a LG :hugs: But still gratefull that baby are fine and doing great.
> Now I feel a bit guilty for making a prediction of 3 boys.....

Awey...Snip..:hugs: You shouldn't feel guilty sweetheart, you just told me what was lying ahead....now I can be your promoter :winkwink: :haha:

You know what, I felt the baby move this morning I was thrilled:cloud9: It was like beanie was saying " Hey Mamma, you'd better be happy :growlmad:" hehehe :rofl: I love him already, Snip..

how are you doing?


----------



## Snip

Awwww...that's sooo sweet...he want you to know that you were chosen to be his mommy!! 

I'm doing fine...just a lot of financial stress....but it should be over by the end of this month. working extra hard this month. 
7 dpo today and not really positive....dont think this month is our month. just dont feel like it.


----------



## SKAV

Snip, I am crossing my fingers toes for you 'cos it's always positive when you think "it's not the month" Even we are struggling financial ..it's always a struggle..wish it would solved soon...


----------



## here_we_r

Snip: Chin up! You'll have a bfp in no time. Then you won't think of all this other stuff you'll be so thrilled. :hugs: I can't wait for you to miss AF.

Skav: Darling...another boy! Can I laugh? Please let me laugh? If he only knew you had a girl ticker on your page. I wonder if that's why he jellied you:haha: Oh..I'm just thrilled you are having a healthy baby. Congratulations honey bun!!!


----------



## SKAV

here_we_r said:


> Skav: Darling...another boy! Can I laugh? Please let me laugh? If he only knew you had a girl ticker on your page. I wonder if that's why he jellied you:haha: Oh..I'm just thrilled you are having a healthy baby. Congratulations honey bun!!!

Laugh my lovlie....laugh :gun: I'll get you for this !! Coming to think of it..................... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Might be....!!:haha::haha::haha::haha: Now, for the safer side I've change my ticker!!:haha::haha::haha:
Thanks sweetheart..luv ya!:hugs:


----------



## Snip

Ahh thanx Skav...yeah it's always the month when we think... "it's not this month"

Thanx Here....the two of us really need to get pregnant now....feel like we're the only ones left still ttc'ing! 

Hubby's on night shift again...I have to work till 10pm, all alone with the kids and really don't feel like working. Wish I could curl up on the couch with a nice movie.


----------



## chocbunni01

Skav: a :baby:boy :flower: too soon to say but.... you may have many grand daughters... my childrens paternal grandmother had 3 sons and has 10 grandchildren and 8 of them are girls :haha:


----------



## SKAV

chocbunni01 said:


> Skav: a :baby:boy :flower: too soon to say but.... you may have many grand daughters... my childrens paternal grandmother had 3 sons and has 10 grandchildren and 8 of them are girls :haha:

Thanks bunni :hugs: you just made me giggle :haha::haha::haha: lets hope my kids make "girls" and the nurse said to me y'day " at least you will become a mother-in-law" :rofl:

how are you doing?


----------



## Snip

Hi everyone :hi:

Here...how are you hun?? 

Skav....well atleast you dont have to worry about the kids bot wanting to play with each other...boys dont always wanna play with a little sister.

Bunni..how's the weight loss going??

AFM....hoping for a triphasic chart...will see what the next few days temp look like but so far it's looking good!! :happydance:


----------



## here_we_r

Snip: Your chart really does look great! I hope it continues and you will defo have a triphasic chart. :dance: You know you're right. It does seem we're the only two left. My noodle just didn't want to hang around :cry: I"m really trying to accept that. It's hard though. Anyway I'm trying to move on. I go next week to see my FS. HE says there is other test he can run and thinks its something that can be fixed. Seems getting pregnant may not be the problem but them hanging around is. *sigh*. So I won't miss a cycle he agreed to let me start Clomid tomorrow and then do a trigger shot instead of attempting another IUI before he knows what the problem is. He is great! I couldn't ask for a better RE.


----------



## Snip

That's great news hun, we seem to have the same problem. 
Getting pregnant is very easy...getting that bean to stick is a whole different story! 

The only thing I did different after my mc's was started taking baby asprin and that's when LB stuck in there. So I started using it again last month and really hope it work this time again.


----------



## here_we_r

Snip said:


> That's great news hun, we seem to have the same problem.
> Getting pregnant is very easy...getting that bean to stick is a whole different story!
> 
> The only thing I did different after my mc's was started taking baby asprin and that's when LB stuck in there. So I started using it again last month and really hope it work this time again.

Snip: I did take baby aspirin. Did you take it the same time everyday? or just anytime. I took it just anytime.


----------



## Snip

I take it everyday in the morning....


----------



## AllMacsNow

Awww, girls. I know that feeling... and as selfish and crappy as it is of me, it's why I'm not around so much right now. I'm so happy for everyone who's got their sticky beans... but it's hard for me to see it, too. I feel that ugly green jealousy monster rearing its head, and it's nasty. I do keep up with the thread, reading and stuff... I just don't always pop in with my own stuff, because I feel like such a downer all the time, I don't feel like I should be spreading it, you know? LOL

But I love all of you, and am sending big :hugs: and :flower:s


----------



## Snip

Macs....we understand hun!! :hugs:

I can't stay away.... And seeing all the other preggy tickers give me some kind of inspiration to keep going. Only reason why I would get of the ttc train at this month's end would be to get my life back on track...and I can guarantee you I won't really stop ttc'ing. maybe just stop charting... :haha:


----------



## AllMacsNow

LOL, Snip. I understand that. I don't really know how people can turn TTC on and off. Maybe I would if it ends up taking me as long as some of these poor ladies have been trying. But I don't think so, even then. I can't imagine stopping trying. Not really.

I've thought about quitting charting, though. Or at least, stop temping during my LP. I manage to convince myself EVERY month that my chart looks so good. And it does... right up until it doesn't. So I'm considering stopping temping after O is confirmed each month. We'll see.


----------



## here_we_r

Macs me too. You know I tried that and then the end I picked up the thermometer. :lol: I'm so freak'n dorky. I do miss seeing your posts though. I do just get on sometime just to read other people's journal to see what's up with no intention of posting and then I feel bad and have to say something. Yes I'm a wuss! I'm just so freak'n tired of ttc. Mentally its about to kill me.

Macs I was looking at your chart. YOu Ovulate around cd11. I was thinking do you think that could be the reason your beanie is not there yet. Do you think maybe its a little early O and your eggies don't have time to mature enough? I don't know I'm just wondering. I wish I could solve my own problems. Anyway honey just a thought. :hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

I miss you guys too... am just so down.

This is actually my first O at CD 11... it varies all the way up to 15, at least so far, so who knows.

Had my appt with the OB/GYN this morning. Showed him my charts, and he was way impressed. Loves my 'curves'... lol... TEMP Curves. Said he wishes that all of his patients could have charts like that. 

I mentioned to him that we were TTC, and he said 6 months is no big deal, I got the whole rigamorale about could take up to a year, blah blah... and he wants me to wait out until at least the end of the year... 

But I mentioned both my varying LP and spotting before my period, and he says it's POSSIBLY an indication of an LP defect... and if we're still feeling like we're nowhere by the first of the year, I could go back and we'd talk about either progesterone or Clomid. He says obviously I'm ovulating on my own, but Clomid could make it a 'stronger O'... possibly a better corpus luteum, or whatever. 

So we'll see. That's only a few months to wait, I guess. 

He also said if we want, he can refer the Hubs for an SA. So... we're at least at a starting place.


----------



## here_we_r

I'm so happy first of all FOR DH and INSURANCE...you know I"m going to pick at your from now on about that. :haha: I'm really glad you got in to see the gyn. Why do they do that? "It hasn't been that long". Give me a break!!! So what do you think DH will say about the SA? Is he game for that? Are you booking your appt now for Jan just in case? We don't won't no waiting!!! Prayerfully preggo before then though. :hugs:


----------



## Snip

Hi Everyone :hi:

It's Friday...YAY!!! 

I think I lost a day of my life somewhere in this mad house...I though for sure I was only 8dpo...bt I'm 9 dpo!! 
And I dont even have a hpt in the house....WTH


----------



## here_we_r

Happy friday to you too madam moselle' ! Man I lost a day too this week. Its crazy yesterday I didn't realize it was Thursday. When I figured it out I had to call DH and ask him :haha: I guess I've had a bit of trauma this week and it threw me off. Anyways...NO test in the house??? What??? You??? :rofl: Are you getting anxious?


----------



## Snip

CAn you believe it...this POASA dont have any hpt's!! :haha:

I sooo want to test but I'm scared....I'm having a mind war at this moment! One moment I wanna run to the store and go buy one..and then I'm scared and tell myself to wait as long as possible. Wednesday would be 14dpo and when AF is due....Friday it's my birthday....so wouldn't it be better to wait for AF to be late and get an awesome b-day gift. But then again...WTH...I know I would not be able to hold out that long!! 

Anyway...keep an eye on this thread over the weekend for incase I decide to test. lol :haha:


----------



## here_we_r

I sure am! I'm so rooting for you. What days did you take your clomid. YOu know I start it tonight so its cd 3-7 and get sono then trigger. I'm not going to put too much on it or into it. These disappointments hurt.


----------



## Snip

also took it cd 3-7. 
I really hope and pray that we'll both get that BFP and sticky bean soon!!


----------



## here_we_r

me too. Hey...when did you say you got bfp with LO


----------



## Snip

with my LB?


----------



## here_we_r

Yes..was it around 9dpo? or did you past AF before it.


----------



## Snip

it was very early..like 9/10 dpo...I just remember I was not 4 weeks yet. 

At that time I was chatting on the Pampers Forum and everyone always told me I was super fertile because I got pregnant 4 times in a row.


----------



## here_we_r

So you miscarried all three before LB. Were they back to back months?


----------



## Snip

Yes, al 3 in the 6 months before we concieved LB.
1st - Jan 25 @ 7weeks, 2nd - Mar 04 @ 5weeks, 3rd - May 27th @ 8weeks. 
and then I decided to stop ttc and went on bcp....but got my period like 2 weeks into the pack and not when I should've. When I got to the red pills no AF...was a bit weird and I then got O pains and EWCM while on the pill..so we just bd'ed.


----------



## Snip

Lol..will never foget when LB was conceived. Me and DH went to watch rugby with some friends and he got drunk because my team won and he's lost. I was angry at him and didn't speak to him for a whole week. We only did it once.. make up :sex: and we did it!! :haha:


----------



## here_we_r

Did they ever say why you mc'd so much? Did you say the only thing you did different was baby aspirin? See I did the baby aspirin...maybe I should not do it this time.

The best kind...:rofl:


----------



## Snip

the gyno only recorded the first and 3rd pregnancy. I lost the second one even before any appointments at the gyno. SO according to him I only lost 2. They only start testing when you had 3. 
Yeah, as soon as I got that bfp I started the baby aspirin..and he stuck. 
You dont need to stop it, it can only be good and do no harm.


----------



## AllMacsNow

FXed, Snip. It's about time you get a beanie to stick!


----------



## Snip

Thanx Macs, It's time for all of us that's still ttc'ing to get a sticky bean!! :dust:


----------



## here_we_r

Ok Snip. Maybe I should start back. I don't know. Hey what about your CM on clomid this second time around. My first time it was fantastic I figured because I was doing Injectibles too. Did yours dry up? Have you heard of taking the Robitussin? I'm just trying to plan what I may need to do.


----------



## Snip

first time I had loads of cm. second time not that much...if I had to go on cm alone to check for O I would've missed it. And I even took EPO this month and it only gave me more watery cm


----------



## here_we_r

Ok. gotcha. So it really is the second go round that affects everything. I get the trigger shot so I'll know when O occurs I just need to make sure I have enough and good CM. *sigh*. I guess once he finds out something I'll attempt another IUI for the last time. This month only Clomid and Trigger. So I guess we'll see. 

You only have a few more days and you'll have the big answer!!


----------



## Snip

why dont you get preseed? much easier and only use it when they do the trigger?


----------



## Snip

This month is the first time that I'm scared to test... just dont feel like I'll get a BFP this month :shrug:


----------



## here_we_r

awww. I know the feeling all too well. Its like its going to kill you to do and kill you not too. :rofl: Man..its just crazy!!! I do have preseed. Last time I used it I thought it irritated me. It could have been the body wash :shrugg: :rofl: Anyway...I"m here sweetie and I'll keep a watch on here for if you decide to take the lunge and test. :hugs: I pray this is your last month ttc.


----------



## Snip

well, its already 7pm here so the shops are closed except one and I dont want to use that hpt's because I got the BFP on them last month. 
Will wait till morning and maybe go to the pharmacy....


----------



## here_we_r

I'll be waiting and watching...:hugs:


----------



## Snip

So I did a hpt..... https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ve-line-eye-tweakers-please.html#post13401423
Posted in the testing section.


----------



## Snip

I'm cautiously getting exited.....


----------



## here_we_r

Hey Snip: the last pic you posted I did see a pink line. I really hope its your bfp. I know you have more test and will be obsessing :haha: So can't wait to see more in the morning. This will be so great. Our little board was going sour. So I'll be cautiously excited for you. :dance:


----------



## Snip

Thanx hun, I really hope this is it! I bought 3 
This morning I did the other test with like maybe holding an hour...so I've been holding 5 hours now and think about doing another one


----------



## chocbunni01

Skav: :winkwink:
Here: :hugs: much luck with the next round :baby::baby::baby::baby::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
Snip: i have line eye as well so of course i saw something as well FX :baby::baby::baby::baby::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Snip

Thanx Bunni...really appreciate the support I get from you all.


----------



## Snip

So I updated my other thread...but want you opinions! This is my latest hpt done with smu @ 11dpo.....


----------



## here_we_r

Snip I can see the line without squinching up. I can see it! I think you have a positive girl. What do you think? I'm so excited for you. 2 x around was a charm huh? I'll definitely be watching for it to get even darker. :dance: Congrats girlie girl.


----------



## Snip

I'm having a hard time not to tell DH yet...... the line are so bold now that it's dry. :happydance:
It's Sunday so I cant get more hpt's untill tomorow :cry:

Here's a pic of the same test dried....


----------



## here_we_r

Yep. I can see it there. I could see it wet too. If you can hold on one more day that would be great. That way you know you'll be able to get more test and try it one last time. But hey...I know the enjoyment and excitement and its hard to do that....so If you have too go ahead :hugs: I'm so happy for you. :hugs:

Hi Choc: Its so good to hear from you. How is work? How are the girls? and how is the mighty mighty weight loss going? I know you are really feeling good right now. :hugs:

Skav: Where are you girlie?


----------



## Snip

I told him....couldn't wait. Showed him the hpt...he asked me what should he be looking at?? I told him there's 2 lines...."that faint thingy there???" :haha: I burst out laughing.
He then asked me just not to keep all the BFP's again like last time we ttc'ed. :blush:


----------



## here_we_r

snip. That's funny! You know what though. My last LO I kept it seems forever. I kept it in a gift bag :rofl: I'm glad you got your bfp on only your second round this time. You go girl. How do you feel?


----------



## Snip

I think I threw LB's BFP's out when we packed up to move. :haha:

I feel okay....yesterday I had this weird feelings in my lower tummy...as if I could feel something happening there. I know it sounds weird.... :wacko:
Today I just have the "growing pains" and that's all. It's still very early so dont expect anything more than that


----------



## SKAV

hey :hi:

bunni :hugs: 

here: am here :img:

snip: I see lines girl :dance: wait for few days and test to see darker lines....!! that's if you can *wait*:haha::haha::haha: I know your a POASA :hugs:

I was silent these days after reading your posts...I really want you ladies to get your BFPs really soon....I am praying for all of you...I even talk with my DH about you'll..how you ladies have helped me and made me smile through the TTC days and even now... I love you all so so so much:cry: I will pray for each and every one of you to get your BFP very soon.. I light a candle thinking of all of you...:flower:
I know I might sound insane but you girls are the BEST buddies :cry::hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Skav, no reason to be silent, sweetie. We all love you so much, and are thrilled you've got your little beanie. 

I'm really sorry if I made you or anyone else feel bad. I was just emotional and ranting a bit, and didn't mean for it to come across that way. 

It's amazing that you're on your way to a beautiful little baby... and the others in this thread too. I just wish we were with you, is all.

:hugs:


----------



## SKAV

Hey Macs :hugs:

so good to see you.......!

I completely understand you...I went through it and telling you the truth, I was pretty down these days..maybe my hormones :haha: I just wanted you girls to get the BFP so bad... 
You should rant and throw all your miserable feeling here..that's what we are here for, right?? :hugs:

Yeah, I can't imagine myself either but telling you the truth, time isn't flying for me.. :shrug: Your right, I just want you girls to join in too asap..praying......


----------



## here_we_r

Skav: Don't stay away. We need that encouragement you give us. As I was saying on my thread...I love to see the tickers. It makes me not want to give up. Stay around girl! :hugs:

Macs: Hey Dear Friend. You know I love you too girl! I understood your feelings. You surely didn't make me awry! Rant and Rave..that's why we're here. So you can do that and get it off. We all know what its like. :hugs:


----------



## SKAV

Here !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: 

I will stay around............always.....!!!! :hugs:


----------



## chocbunni01

Snip: if you wanna keep your hpt then keep it. just hide it from OH... i still have stashed some hpts that i thought were positive and every now and then come across it like oh i forgot i had put that there :haha:.... BFP!!!! :thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Here: how are you feeling?
Skav: hey lady!
AFM: had a horrible day/night the other day :wacko::growlmad: dont even know what to say about it. my girls are wonderful thanx for asking. weight loss had stalled but now its progressing again. im down 20lbs....


----------



## here_we_r

YOu better Skav:

Snip: I saw your posts on the other board. Maybe its too diluted. Let me look at your chart and see how many dpo you are. Oh and then you said you didn't know the amount of hcg it is. I don't know. I don't want to give you false hope sweetie. Anyway..try to be brave until you know for sure what the deal is. I know you'll be poas all day today. (smile). :hugs:

Choc: Wow! Down 20lbs. You are really going good. I'm so very proud of you. All this dedication you have. Can you get me on board with you? :haha:

AFM: Not too much going on here. Still down but going. I have two more day of clomid left then go to FS on Wed. Maybe a Sono then or Fri to check follicles. Will be told when to trigger. Not too ecstatic about it. This feels like such a waste of time. Anywhoo...I hope you girls have a good day.


----------



## Snip

Thanx Here... Sorry for being MIA, I'm just very busy here with work. try to keep up with all the posts. Dh went and bought 2 hpt's but I asked him to get the same ones that I used the other day but he did not listen...MEN! 
So I only have on left....Maybe I should wait till wednesday when AF is due.


----------



## here_we_r

Can you do that? If you have the will power that would be great. Just hang on to hope! What is DH saying?


----------



## Snip

DH dont know how hpt's work so his clueless in all this. He would probably say to me I must wait till I'm 3 months along before testing :haha: 

I even took the other hpt's out of the bin...the faint one still the same and the other one just a bold as it was..test line half the darkness of the control line!


----------



## here_we_r

So what's your plan? Are you just going to wait until Wed? or get a blood test after AF should arrive?


----------



## Snip

AF should be here Wednesday, I need to go to the clinic with LB on thursday for his 18month injection. But they will first only do urine test and if pos they will do bloods


----------



## Snip

Think I should take the other test with fmu 2morow. 
I did have like 2 coffee's, water and some soda before taking this on today......


----------



## here_we_r

Will you go back to store for more of those tests you were using? I hope this is a real positive for you. You have had so many maybes lately. I hate that. Sweetie..let's just pray that this is it and its really early.


----------



## Snip

the first ones was pharmacy tests...so much better quality. the ones dh got is cheapies from the store.


----------



## here_we_r

Snip..I have a question. Totally off subject. How did you come up with your BnB name: Snip?


----------



## Snip

Snip is an afrikaans word for: 
1. One that is small or slight in size or stature.
2. A person regarded as mischievous.
lol and I'm both!


----------



## here_we_r

I love it! Hey....I could be a snip too!!! :rofl:


----------



## Snip

hahahaha....yeah, I had an argument with a guy I worked for and I did not keep my mouth shut when he insulted me..so he told me I'm a real snip...and from there on I'm snip


----------



## here_we_r

LOL!


----------



## chocbunni01

Here: you ill have bfp in no time. have to stay positive... i try to be positive about it all, and have had time to think. 

the crazy part is that when im eventually to the point of ttc again(which wont be for another year or longer)... i hope it happens immediately!! and in reference to another post, there really isnt a turn on or off button for me. im sure it was generally speaking, but if im high risk i really cant get beaned up and later on the doc says its life threatning and then want to terminate, id be devastated....


----------



## Snip

watch this space girls.....I told DH I'm going to get some bread and went to the pharmacy. 
Got 2 more hpt's...one the same as the first one's that I got my bfp on and then another type. Will do one now and keep the others.


----------



## Snip

:yipee: I got my bfp back!!! :bfp:
Faint but there...I did not even hold an hour and had lots to drink!!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Snip, that is FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm so happy for you, honey.


----------



## here_we_r

cool. I'm glad you found it. Post the pic and let's look. Oh and don't pee anymore on one until in the morning. What time is it there?


----------



## SKAV

Hey :hi: Here, Bunni. Macs

Snip: Lovely chart!! If you can just hold till Wednesday, it would be great!! :dance: GL lady :flower:


----------



## Snip

Morning everyone :hi:

I'm not testing again till AF is late....Why do they make so much different hpt's and one is more sh!tty than the other. 
I did the one dh bought and got bfn,
I bought another type and get bfp,
this morning I did the other one dh bought...bfn,
did the other one I bought with same urine and got a vvv faint line.
WTF.... :brat:


----------



## Snip

You guys wont believe what just happened.... You remember in July when AF was 10 days late I bought the CB digi that was faulty?? 
Well I kept it and yesterday the lady at the pharmacy said I should bring it back and they'll replace it. This morning I went searching for it...found it...and then I thought well lets give it a try and put in another batery...the lines are still the same inside like it was back then....well gues what pop-up....3+!!! WTF...So I was indeed pregnant that time??? 

Anyway, I'm taking this faulty one back today and getting another. But I'll keep it till AF is late


----------



## SKAV

hi all :hi:

snip: yeah, wait till your AF is late which would give you better lines. Your chart is lovely...

hey HERE, BUNNI, MACS and everyone

I got my triple test results (screening for neural tube defects (NTDs) and Down syndrome) Am at low risk!!!! :yipee: Thank GOD!!


----------



## here_we_r

Oh snip. What a mess huh? You know what though testing when AF is late is the best. That way you won't get all upset and confused - Too Late - Right? lol

So AF will be late tomorrow right? Praying this is your bfp. 

Congrats Skav: I'm so happy that your tests were good. You've got a healthy boy in there. (so glad you changed the ticker - when he's old enough to understand I should tell him what you did :rofl:)


----------



## SKAV

Here!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: you wont leave me won't ya!! hahaha you are funny!!! I just can imagine my little boy's face !!! LOL


----------



## here_we_r

Girl you are moving right along. I use to think I wouldn't be that far behind guess I was wrong. So has all your m/s subsided now?


----------



## Snip

Here...me, you, macs and bunni will have our little beans real soon!! :hugs:
I also thought we all would've been preggers by now....

Anyone heard from Scooter recently?


----------



## here_we_r

No I haven't heard from her. Maybe she pops in and sometimes but I wish she would say hi and let us know how she is. I think about her everytime I come on this thread.

Snip. I use to be somewhat positive about ending up pregnant and having a wonderful healthy baby..now I'm really starting to doubt. *sigh* - It never use to be this hard!!


----------



## SKAV

Here: You would get that BFP soon, please don't lose hope..cling to it...IT WILL COME SOON..I'm saying this to you, SNIP,MACS,BUNNI, POPCORN...don't lose HOPE :hugs:

Yes, my m/s eased off..but do have it in the mornings while brushing(TMI)

Regarding "Scooter" : I'm on FB and I saw her statuses where she had made a visit to see her Mom,kids and grandma..and she sounded really happy!! I did send her messages and comments...but she never replied my comments :( maybe she's busy...


----------



## here_we_r

Yea I guess so. Maybe she is fine without all this TTC crap. (sarcastically)


----------



## Snip

Here...dont give up hun...I know it's rough but just hang in there. 
After struggling for 2 years and the 3 mc's I finally got my LB and I love and appreciate him much more because it was a miracle for us! When I feel like giving up I just look at LB running around and thank God for this healthy LB and think we did it once and we will do it again!!


----------



## Snip

well well....nature have it's own way of getting me to wait till AF is late!!
It's been raining since yesterday and my car went in for repairs....so there's no way I can get more hpt's or even exchange the CB digi :haha:


----------



## Snip

14 dpo FMU...CB digi...Not pregnant. 
Waiting for AF now and start all over....well atleast I can have a couple of drinks on my b-day friday.


----------



## here_we_r

Hey Snip: I'm sorry sweetie :hugs: you always keep trucking don't you. What you wrote above about your LB I totally know what you mean about appreciating them. On to next month my love. Are you okay though besides of course being disappointed?


----------



## SKAV

Gosh, Snip...:hugs: am sorry this had to go on..... :nope: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
What you told about LO is so so true...

hey Here :hugs:


----------



## Snip

Thanx Here...
I'm actually fine, sad but still have that little bit of hope hidden inside! 
Not out till the :witch: arrive!! 

I was in tears earlier because suddenly out of nowhere my LB handed me my cat's collar, She passed away earlier this year. She was my little baby and it was just soo weird to suddenly have her collar in my hand. That thing was put away in a box for more than 7/8 months!!


----------



## Snip

Thanx for all the :hugs: Skav.....I already feel so much better just having your support!!


----------



## Snip

oooh, forgot to add....like I am I couldn't resist opening the digi.... :haha: 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/773345-cb-digi-question.html


----------



## SKAV

Snip said:


> oooh, forgot to add....like I am I couldn't resist opening the digi.... :haha:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/773345-cb-digi-question.html

typical POASA :winkwink: i was wondering why suddenly LO brings you the collar after 7/8 months...does it mean something?? am i being too superstitious ?? :wacko:


----------



## Snip

SKAV said:


> Snip said:
> 
> 
> oooh, forgot to add....like I am I couldn't resist opening the digi.... :haha:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/773345-cb-digi-question.html
> 
> typical POASA :winkwink: i was wondering why suddenly LO brings you the collar after 7/8 months...does it mean something?? am i being too superstitious ?? :wacko:Click to expand...

I thought exactly the same..... I'm very superstitious!!


----------



## Snip

Now that I think about it....we started ttc'ing right at the time she passed away, and secondly she was the one that always knew I was pregnant before I did. She would jump on my lap and start licking my tummy. She did that all 4 times I was pregnant. 
She loved babies....here's some picks....I had a hard time keeping her away when I was pregnant and from LB when he was a baby.

Teamo laying next to me while pregnant with LB...


Teamo and LB....


----------



## SKAV

Snip said:


> Now that I think about it....we started ttc'ing right at the time she passed away, and secondly she was the one that always knew I was pregnant before I did. She would jump on my lap and start licking my tummy. She did that all 4 times I was pregnant.
> She loved babies....here's some picks....I had a hard time keeping her away when I was pregnant and from LB when he was a baby.
> 
> Teamo laying next to me while pregnant with LB...
> View attachment 282477
> 
> 
> Teamo and LB....
> View attachment 282478

OMG...Snip...these fotos are breathtaking and I just can imagine how you must be feeling :hugs:

This sign is GOODLUCK!! Am sure....:happydance:


----------



## Snip

Thanx Skav, today I'm all emotional and teary...thinking of her a lot after I got the collar. 
Luckily I still have my big boy cat...ginger male that also loves his mommy a lot!! He sleep on top of me when I sleep. :haha:
I really hope it's a good luck sign...
Ooohh...If things work out I get my new baby kitten on Friday for my b-day!!! :happydance:


----------



## SKAV

Sorry Snip, I had to go out(voting at kid's school :wacko: )That's so sweet of GINGER MALE...love the name !!!
How sweet a baby kitten :dance: Hey, how's the party arrangements going???? It was with your friend right??


----------



## Snip

Lol Skav, his name is actually Kitty. Supposed to be Tigger like in winnie the pooh. 
As for the party arangements...no party. My car broke down and wont be fixed before saturday.... :-(

AF still MIA and hope it stay that way....will try to get an hpt today!


----------



## SKAV

Snip said:


> Lol Skav, his name is actually Kitty. Supposed to be Tigger like in winnie the pooh.
> As for the party arangements...no party. My car broke down and wont be fixed before saturday.... :-(
> 
> AF still MIA and hope it stay that way....will try to get an hpt today!


OMG! shame on me :haha::haha: I really thought that was his name!! Oops!

Awe... so no party :nope: What else have you got in mind?? At least you can have one arranged when the car is ready :thumbup:
Hope you don't get you AF and yo get your BFP instead..your chart is still high!!


----------



## Snip

Well...just got some good news...I'm getting some money back from my tax return...And it will be in my bank account tomorow. What an awesome bday present.:yipee: :yipee::yipee::yipee: I was like in tears when I got the email cause we're a bit short of cash and payday is still far away. 

Now I'm waiting for MIL to come visit me....and then I'm going to ask her if we can borrow her car for the weekend. She can still use our car just not drive far with it. And the guy will have ours fixed on Saturday. Seems like everything is falling into place for me. 

As for AF...still no sign of the :witch: 
Dont know why but I just have this feeling that I still have a chance to actually be knocked up. :haha:


----------



## SKAV

Snip said:


> Well...just got some good news...I'm getting some money back from my tax return...And it will be in my bank account tomorow. What an awesome bday present.:yipee: :yipee::yipee::yipee: I was like in tears when I got the email cause we're a bit short of cash and payday is still far away.
> 
> Now I'm waiting for MIL to come visit me....and then I'm going to ask her if we can borrow her car for the weekend. She can still use our car just not drive far with it. And the guy will have ours fixed on Saturday. Seems like everything is falling into place for me.
> 
> As for AF...still no sign of the :witch:
> Dont know why but I just have this feeling that I still have a chance to actually be knocked up. :haha:

Snip!!!!!!!!!!!! That's great news !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LO bringing you the collar did have a sign !!!! And am sooooooooooooooooooo happy for you!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Snip

Thanx Skav, 
I'm going to the shop at 2pm...and will get an hpt. 
So know I have a choice buying the cheapies I used before or a CB +-. 
What do you think...which one should I choose. I know the CB +- give evaps but we all know what the evaps look like on them and they aren't that bad quality?? 
Or maybe get one of each. :haha:


----------



## SKAV

Snip said:


> Thanx Skav,
> I'm going to the shop at 2pm...and will get an hpt.
> So know I have a choice buying the cheapies I used before or a CB +-.
> What do you think...which one should I choose. I know the CB +- give evaps but we all know what the evaps look like on them and they aren't that bad quality??
> Or maybe get one of each. :haha:

get each one of them !! Knowing you, you would defo do that!!:haha::haha:

Snip, can't you do a urine test at your hospital ??


----------



## Snip

Skav the urine test at clinic or hospital aren't as sensitive as these are.

I bought 2 cheapies and one CB plus. Did a cheapie and there's still a faint line.
Shouldn't it be darker by now even though I had 3 cups of coffee and lots of water?? :shrug: I'm 15dpo already! :cry:


----------



## here_we_r

Snip: No Af??? Wow! That's always a good sign. So get some tests and lets see what's up! Yay...for tax returns. THat always come in handy.:lol: 

So its time for some good news around here. Let's see a bfp!

Hey Skav: How are you lady? How is the little one coming along? When is your next appt?


----------



## Snip

Soooooo...what do you think??


----------



## here_we_r

Snip that's a positive. How long before you snapped a photo?


----------



## Snip

It was there instantly even before the control line! Took the pick at 5 min.


----------



## AllMacsNow

That's a bfp!!!!!!!!!


----------



## here_we_r

well honeybun..that's a :bfp:


----------



## here_we_r

You need to change that siggy from shaking its head no :rofl:


----------



## Snip

here_we_r said:


> You need to change that siggy from shaking its head no :rofl:

I just thought the exact same thing!! 

But I'm still sooo scared. have AF type pains since yesterday and TMI soo wet down there that I run to the loo every 5 mins!!


----------



## AllMacsNow

ROFL... She's right, Snip.

Now just praying your beanie sticks :D


----------



## Snip

Is that better??? :haha:


----------



## here_we_r

Of course you know that's just normal behavior for us running to the loo :haha: So like Macs said...we need this little one to stick and you're in there. Congrats girl. I was scared too. If you notice I never changed my siggy or my status. Too scared. I was going to have to have a blood test with good numbers or a very dark line. Either one would have worked. Anyway...forget that and be positive. So what's your plan? Will you wait a few more days or will you go get a blood test?


----------



## Snip

I'm waiting a while for that. Maybe till about 6 weeks and then I'll go to the clinic. 
They do a urine test first and then you get an appointment for 8 weeks. So no need to rush things


----------



## here_we_r

Well again Snip: Congratulations on your bfp. I guess the clomid and the magical baby aspirin did it. LOL :hugs:


----------



## Snip

Thanx Here :hugs:

I think I need to put a pad on just to stop me from running to the loo...but then again I dont think that will stop me. :haha:


----------



## here_we_r

No. that won't stop you.! :haha:


----------



## SKAV

OMG !! OMG!! :yipee: :yipee: did I see a BFP ... :wohoo: :wohoo: girl you've got your BFP!!!!!!!!!! Praying to be a sticky sticky bean..... :dance:


----------



## here_we_r

Skav: more bump pics please! LOL - At least let me live vicariously through you. I guess Mac and I are the only two left. Well I feel Macs will get hers pretty soon - her chart looks very good and different than normal. And she's sick...so............I'll be the only one left - :cry:


----------



## AllMacsNow

:cry: 

Awww, Here... I hate this. I don't know if this is my month or not, but I *do* know that your doc is going to get this sorted out for you. Soon. He's on it, and like you said, he understands. I really feel like he's going to do whatever it takes for you.


----------



## Snip

I agree with Macs...Here you're going to have your little bean very soon!! :hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

Thanks girls. Sometimes it just seems like its a long road ahead. :hugs:


----------



## SKAV

hey everyone :hi:

I feel so sick :( I'm down with a very very bad cold... I feel horrible am going to bed...

Have a lovely day :hugs:


----------



## SKAV

*Happy Birthday SNIP* :cake:


----------



## here_we_r

Snip: Where are you? How are you honey bun?


Hey Skav: Sorry you feel poorly. Get some vitamin C in you to help fight those ickies. :hug:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Happy Birthday, Snip!

Sorry you're feeling unwell, Skav :(

And thinking about you and your appointment today, Here. 

:D


----------



## Snip

Thanx for the birthday wishes! :hugs:

My b-day end with a bang...at 11pm I started spotting and woke up this morning with full flow...another :angel: to my list :cry:


----------



## here_we_r

Oh Snip: I'm so sorry :hugs: I knew something was wrong when we didn't hear from you yesterday. Sweetheart: There is nothing I can say. but...:hugs:


----------



## chocbunni01

Snip: Happy B-day 
Skav: hey Momma, hope you feel better
Here: whats up Misssss?
Afm: horrible horrible things going on.... :nope: probably lost the job, car broke down :growlmad: long story... but i was still able to lose weight :haha: i find that odd.... im down 23 pounds shocked the crap outta me but eating has been minimal... wow and af is semi late.... august it was 45 days and sept it was 29 and today is cd 34.... feel cramping but nothing occuring... wtf :wacko: body is stressin big time with everything....


----------



## here_we_r

Snip: :hugs:
Choc: Hey girl. You think you lost the job? Really? So it was because your car broke down? I'm sorry to hear that. When will you know? I'm glad your still dropping the weight though. Do you think you could be preggars? You know cramping and a late AF is a sign. How are the girls?

Skav: Are you feeling better? Do you think you may need to go to the docs?

Macs: Hey girl! What's up with you? I've been waiting for your posts today. Should I get excited??? :hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Sorry, hun. I don't know... no excitement yet. Probably won't even test until Mon, if temp stays up and I'm not spotting... long story, I'll tell ya later ;)


----------



## here_we_r

Ok. Macs. I've just gotten in from dinner and had to get on to see if you had posted. I'll wait for you. :lol: I pray things are like I think they are.


----------



## Snip

Macs & Bunni.....this is your month!!! 

Here...what's the plan of action for this month?

Skav...hope you feel better soon! Would think by now the medical science would've made something safe to use during pregnancy. 

AFM...dont know what we should do...take a break this month or go on with using clomid again :shrug: Think I should have a talk with DH and ask his opinion. He's been soo sweet the last couple of days..first he did a lot for me after the + hpt...and then when I told him we MC'ed he helped me out with house chores and stuff.


----------



## here_we_r

Hey Snip: :hugs: What does your first mind tell you? Can you handle it mentally trying again? Last time 3 x was a charm. You've just started your baby aspirin this cycle right. Maybe keeping that up and the clomid might do this time too. :hugs: That's very sweet of DH to give you all the help and support. That is way cool. 

I'm doing clomid and the shot. I'll trigger tonight. Not hopeful just going with the flow. I saw my RE on Wed and I'll try IUI next cycle one last time if nothing this time. He'll give me a blood thinner the day of IUI. So right now this cycle just clomid and trigger. So I guess I'll be O within 36 hours from 9:00 pm tonight.


----------



## SKAV

Hi all :hi:

Here: praying that things should work out!! :hugs:
Snip: Bless your DH, that's nice of him :)
Bunni: way to go with your weight loss, what do you mean lost you job?? Hope you didn't though :nope:
Macs: when are you testing :dance:

AFM, I am feeling better even though my nose is yet congested and finding it difficult mostly at night when I need to sleep. Breathing through my mouth makes my throat dry :dohh:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Not testing :shrug:

Snip... I hope that whatever you decide, you get some answers soon. Why aren't your beanies sticking? I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## chocbunni01

Here, Skav: yea my car broke down sunday morning a week ago at 2am. had to stay overnite in PA... finally caught the bus to go back home, was at the bus station 7 hours because greyhound over booked... i missed two days of work which was sun and mon.... i paid $85 to get my car towed. which the guy said he found nothing wrong with it. pure frikkin lie... i drove it thursday night, then friday afternoon it stopped by the security gate, the kids pushed it into a parking space... i was waiting on a check in the mail which didnt come. i walked and rode a bike for an hour searching for the mail carrier :nope: didnt see him/her. caught the bus to have my coworkers father come get me.... OH calls as im on the bus and says check arrived...:growlmad: i missed the morning shift and asked the supervisor if i could work at night which he agreed. so me and OH are tryna figure out how to get the check to me, so i could get a rental car. im asking for a ride from people at work and they are just looking dumbfounded..:growlmad: nobody wanted to help me out and i was just at the bottom of the mountain and it wouldnt have killed them... i then had to stay overnite at a wonderful co-workers house, so fortunate to have met her and her parents they came to the rescue for me.i begged my dad for $ for the rental, he gave in... once i found out i couldnt rent a car because of not having a PA drivers license, and had to have a credit card to use my NY DL, i said eff it and had neighbors from back home come get me, which cost me $80. ive missed 4 days of work thus far... so i just figured they are done with me. im kinda done with it cause i been through so much sh!t this past week im flustered


----------



## here_we_r

Dang Choc: You have been through a lot. Well the car problems you couldn't help. I'm glad though you found some good people to help you out though. I know that's frustrating when you can't get to where you need to be and it seems no one wants to give a lending hand. :hugs: hang in there girl. So have you found out yet what's wrong with it?


----------



## chocbunni01

here_we_r said:


> Dang Choc: You have been through a lot. Well the car problems you couldn't help. I'm glad though you found some good people to help you out though. I know that's frustrating when you can't get to where you need to be and it seems no one wants to give a lending hand. :hugs: hang in there girl. So have you found out yet what's wrong with it?

cant believe they said nothing was wrong when it really was. someone is supposedly going to look at it tomorrow..


----------



## Snip

Hey Macs...have you tested?? 

Oh bunni...I really hope it all work out fine. 

Skav...are you feeling better?? 

AFM...still dont know what I should do. Have to make a decission today if I want to start the clomid. I'm just scared of having an anovulantary cycle when I dont use the clomid now.


----------



## here_we_r

Snip: I didn't know that could happen. What does DH want you to do?


----------



## Snip

here_we_r said:


> Snip: I didn't know that could happen. What does DH want you to do?

Yes it happened before when I took clomid. took it for two months and then the pharmacy did not have stock..so I decided to skip a month and ttc naturaly...well it ended in an anovulantary cycle. 
Soo I spoke to DH yesterday and asked him if we're going to try again and he said yes. asked him if his sure because I dont want to put too much presure on him and he said 100% sure. SO I started the clomid yesterday...taking EPO and baby asprin. But..EPO did not made much of a difference with CM last month so I want something to make the CM more and sperm friendly...what else can I use?? 

Ooh and another friend of mine who also have fertility issues got pregnant using sweet potato drops...it helps with making a better uterine lining for implantation.


----------



## here_we_r

Well for me I have used 100% white grapefruit juice. It does work. I've used 100% pomegranate juice. It has to be the real thing and not mixed with any other juices. That made a lot of CM. I also have the preseed. I thought I wasn't going to produce any until yesterday I had a lot of ew but I used the preseed anyway. Those are the things that I know oh and Robitussin. That creates more CM. THe plain Robitussin.


----------



## Snip

Thanx hun. How much of that juice do you have to drink? I got flaxseed oil today and going to use that instead of evening primrose. Going to get some good quality opk's and htp's next week when I go shopping.


----------



## here_we_r

I drank one glass a day. The pomegranate I drank smaller glasses because it was so expensive. I drank it all month. The grapefruit I waited until the week of O and started that - one a day.

Do you drink a lot of water? That's another thing. Drink plenty of water.


----------



## SKAV

hey ladies :hi:

sorry was away... still not feeling too good.. i rarely sleep at night..i tried everything but my nasal congestion doesn't want to leave me for sometime i guess...

Hope you ladies are doing fine..I was wondering where want2bmum and popcorn are ..


----------



## Snip

Hi everyone :hi:

Here...so it's the TWW for you....are you going to test early or wait till the end?

Skav...how your doing hun?? feeling better?? 

Where's all the other ladies?? 

AFM...the first part of our cycle waiting for O suck!! Only cd6 today and it's a loooong wait! 
OOOHHH..I got my kitten yesterday. He's soooo cute!! 
The lady lied about his age. his like only 4 weeks old. Cant eat, pee or poop on his own. Fed him with a syringe since yesterday and he had his first try at eating food..did eat a little bit. He slept very good during the night and only woke once for a feed at 2am. Will add a pick of him....


----------



## here_we_r

Snip: he's so cute. Look at those big blue eyes. I know you'll take care of him. That lady should have waited until he was ready to be weaned from his momma. :growlmad:

I'm going to wait. I feel out anyway. I have no hope for this cycle. So I guess on to another medicated and IUI cycle. I'm just trying to keep my head above water. I'm not even going to test the hcg out. It was gone 9dpo last cycle so I'll go with that. I started the progesterone pills last night. I kind of don't like that because AF won't show until I stop them.


----------



## Snip

Here...the kittens don't have a mommy. this lady take them in and find good houses for them on her own cost. Me and my best friend got 2 little brothers. 

Oh hun, try to stay positive, It's always the months we think it will not happen that it does!! :hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

Thanks Snip:
How are you making it? I know its CD6 for you but are your spirits okay with getting back on the bandwagon?

Oh okay. Then I won't be mad at the lady. She's doing a really good thing. :lol:


----------



## Snip

Hi everyone :hi:

Here...4dpo already!! :happydance:

The clomid is taking it's toll this month. I have mood swings like crazy!!! 
But my new baby keep me busy day and night...already love him to bits!


----------



## SKAV

hey ladies :hi:

Snip, that kitten is sooooooooooo cute....love his eyes...!!! amazing!!

hey Here :hugs:

OMG, what a scene it was in the mall today...:blush: My son(who had to go for a check up with the oculist, so no school today )DH and I were doing the grocery and I just started to feel so warm and sweaty, whereas the climate was pretty cold..I started feeling dizzy and everything went blank!!! The time I woke up, there was a Doctor, some workers of the mall, my DH and son!!!! I was seated on a chair and the doc( who was there, doing her grocery :haha: ) was checking my Blood Pressure, which was normal at that time..What a mess..Gosh.. pratically I had fainted in DH's arms and was almost falling down and there was the pharmacist near by who pulled a chair and made me sit and announced whether there was any Doc in the mall and luckily there was, she came and checked on me.. 
What a day it was...:dohh: I was supposed to go find some maternity pants and chill out sometime with DS and DH :shrug: 

Wanted to tell you guys what a mess it was today...:wacko:


----------



## here_we_r

Wow! Skav...take care of yourself. When that happen to me I had gestational diabetes. You may need to go ahead and get checked for that. I know they kinda wait for it but you need to go ahead :hugs: Get some rest girl.!


----------



## ScooterKat

Hey Ladies! I know, long time no talk! Things have been crazy in my life lately. I will be on more now that I am able to be. :) If any of u ladies wanna get me on Facebook, please msg me. I miss u ladies and think of y'all everyday. :) Not pg here, yet. I am on Vitex and Met for this cycle and gonna do Vitex, Met, and either soy or clomid next month, don't know which one yet. I will write more later! Love ya ladies! :)


----------



## AllMacsNow

Wow, Skav! That must have been scary, I hope you're feeling better now!!! Did DH and DS take care of you the rest of the day?

And SCOOTER!!!!

How the heck have you been? We've been wondering about you!


----------



## chocbunni01

Hello Ladies
Skav: :hugs: hope you are feeling better


----------



## here_we_r

Hey Macs! How are you? I was going to post on your page and then I thought You'd post when you are ready? How have you been?

SCOOTER!!! Hey girl! OMgness...I've asked about you so much. How are you girl? So much has happened since you've been gone. I'm so glad you're back. :hugs: What a treat!!! I see you're bringing out the big guns this time!!! Wow! Its so good to hear from you.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Yeah, honey. I'm here. Around and about, at least. I usually keep up on reading the threads, even if I don't post.

Gearing back up to O again sometime this week. Onwards and upwards for cycle 7, right?


----------



## here_we_r

AllMacsNow said:


> Yeah, honey. I'm here. Around and about, at least. I usually keep up on reading the threads, even if I don't post.
> 
> Gearing back up to O again sometime this week. Onwards and upwards for cycle 7, right?

That's right girl. Keep it movn'. :hugs: I'll be watching for your O.


----------



## chocbunni01

weird cycle this month. had cramping early last week and nothing. yesterday there was some light pink spotting.... checked later and it was gone(spare the detail)... late last night there was some reddish light blood and then it stopped and turned brownish light.... today it is still brownish and very light :shrug:


----------



## here_we_r

When is AF due Choc?


----------



## chocbunni01

last month was 29 days... month before was 45... yesterday was about cd 41 i think.... searching for the calendar lol


----------



## here_we_r

You might be preggo girl. That pinkish brownish is normally implantation color


----------



## ttc11786

hi everyone!!!! i am soooooo sorry i havent been on!! my computer broke and im just getting the parts this week to fix it! plus, ive been so busy working and trying to keep exercising that im so exhausted when i get into bed at night! how is everyone???


----------



## Snip

Hi everyone :hi:

Here...how you feeling hun?? 7dpo already...any symptoms??

Choc...have you tested? Have you ever had your hormone levels checked?

TTC...almost at the halfway mark!!! YAY!! Wow..time fly hey :happydance:

AFM....sorry for being MIA. very busy with work, house chores and then my little baby kitten. 
Still waiting for O...but I'm trying not to think about it too much. haven't even temp much this month. will check temps closer to O just to make sure when I O'ed. 
Hope you all have a wonderfull week :hugs:


----------



## chocbunni01

i havent tested, i dont keep test around the house anymore :haha: used em all up months ago... im waiting to see how it turns out. this morning it was back to a light pink... :wacko:


----------



## Snip

:test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test: :rofl:


----------



## chocbunni01

Snip said:


> :test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test: :rofl:

:haha: oh and i are going to the pharm in a few hours.... ill think about it :haha: just dont wanna see anymore negatives i might go crazy :wacko:


----------



## Snip

I'll be waiting :coffee:


----------



## here_we_r

Hey girls! 
Choc: like me...I used all mine up last cycle. I haven't bought anything. Not an opk or pregnancy test. I figure if they aren't here then I won't be tempted to use it and stress myself out. I"m just kinda tired of being disappointed.

I'm with Snip though if you decided to test..I'll be here waiting too. :rofl:

Hey Snip: You waiting to O huh? Where are you with the Clomid? YOu are still taking your baby aspirin aren't you?

TTC: Hey girl. Long time. I'm glad things are well with you. You are really getting there too. Are you feeling movements yet?

Skav: Hey girl. Are you better? Did you go get checked out like I said for the Gestational diabetes? :hugs:


----------



## Snip

Hey Here...took the clomid from day 3-7. Thank God it's over...it was horible this time. 
Luckily DH understand that it's the clomid causing the moods. :blush:
Still taking my aspirin and flax seed oil...and trying to drink lots of water but not succeeding in it.


----------



## here_we_r

Snip said:


> Hey Here...took the clomid from day 3-7. Thank God it's over...it was horible this time.
> Luckily DH understand that it's the clomid causing the moods. :blush:
> Still taking my aspirin and flax seed oil...and trying to drink lots of water but not succeeding in it.

OVer there do you have the powder like crysal light that can go into the water for flavor. that's a thought. Its hard for me to drink water sometimes too and I use those. Some have aspertaime in them and I don't like to drink but its good. lol


----------



## Snip

I drink lots of fluid...lol. but just not water. :haha: 
I think I must go get a bottle of Oros. That's the closest I will get to drinking 8 glasses of water!


----------



## chocbunni01

i took a digital but it says see leaflet... im so frustrated :wacko: i knew i wasnt as smart as i thought :haha:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Why does it say that, choc? That's really strange.

FXed :D


----------



## chocbunni01

it says it might be because i did not pee enough or i ejected it before i should have. :dohh::haha::shrug: its a damn blue dye anyway im about to post the result of the test anyway







https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z385/chocbunni01/IMG00426-20111031-1233.jpg


bleeding is still very light... tmi but i put in a tampon hours ago and there is like nothing on there...


----------



## Snip

Oh No Choc!! And I'll guess you only bought one?? 
It's blue dye and I'm not familiar with that type...but there a second line! 
So what you gonna do now?


----------



## chocbunni01

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z385/chocbunni01/IMG00436-20111101-0717.jpg



got the same response this morning. see leaflet. im really irritated with this thing. i am going to have to buy another test, not blue dye and test tomorrow morning


----------



## Snip

Choc.... Is it just me or did that line get darker?? 
Can't wait to see what you get 2morow with a pink dye test....keeping everything crossed for a :bfp:


----------



## chocbunni01

it kind of looks shadowy to me.... but then again i have taken other test where there was a shadow but only after it had dried. and these two lines are there right when the tip gets wet....


----------



## here_we_r

I don't know what kind of test these are but I see a line. Like Snip says I can't wait to see what a pink test shows. I want to say congrats but I'll hold on until you say we can. :haha:


----------



## ttc11786

Ooh good luck choc!!! Were all rooting for you!!! All us girls are going to be pregnant this year together! :) 

AFM: went for 20 week sono today and 
We...............




Are.................









Team...............













PINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are over the moon! And I've always wanted a daughter! I want her to be my best friend and my partner in crime :)


----------



## here_we_r

Congrats TTC. Man time is really moving. Seems only yesterday you and Skav found out you guys were preggo. Now you have to start thinking of girl names.


----------



## SKAV

hey girls :hi:

Choc: GL !!!!!!!!!

Here: am fine hun. Was occupied with Halloween party, school, etc... and now I have plenty of time to be with you all :hugs:

Snip: how are you doing hun?

Macs: Thanks hun. They did look after me. My DS told DH that he should do all the house chores that day and leave "Mum" to rest!!!! And my son was so responsible and I just couldn't believe it myself. He's just 8 and he had told DH that he would do the rest of the grocery, pay the bills while DH should stay with me!! Bless him!!

TTC : That's great news!!! Awe wonderful to have a daughter :cloud9:

Scooter: Lovely to see here again !!!

AFM, I will be going for my 20th scan tomorrow :dance: Can't wait to see my little boy! I felt him from the outside today! and saw little movements, wanted to to record it with my phone but then he stopped it :haha: typical BOY!


----------



## chocbunni01

nothing but a shadow 

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z385/chocbunni01/IMG00441-20111102-1105.jpg

then the second angle


https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z385/chocbunni01/IMG00442-20111102-1209.jpg


----------



## here_we_r

Choc: seems like the second pic I can see a faint line. Do you see it too girls? or do I have line eye.


----------



## chocbunni01

i think we both have line eye... that was with fmu


----------



## SKAV

*Bunni* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I see two lines on the second one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snip

I also see lines!!! 
Maybe you O'ed late....did you chart??


----------



## chocbunni01

i stopped charting in july... since august i have been trying to lose weight so i havent been paying attention to anything except for when my cycle starts and when another begins. the reason i thought something was going on is because i saw light pink saturday.... that night it was bright red when i wiped.. thought nothing of it... returned to look few hours later and it was brown.... it was light pink or brown until about tuesday and now its non existant again. cycle in august was 45, sept was 29 and saturday was 41. if i did O later, this would be the time id get a +, or a reg . but why is the second line sooooo light :shrug:


----------



## Snip

I dont know what to say hun, if it was IB then you would be able to get a decent line by now. 
Other thing is the weightloss can make your hormones go crazy and this light bleeding could've been your AF.


----------



## Snip

I'm soooo upset!! it's the big O 2morow and we did not even BD the last two days. DH is working night shift and it's a struggle to even have some fun during the day with the kid's being here. And I dont even think we'll get some 2morow. :-(


----------



## AllMacsNow

Didn't you tell us your mane literally means 'troublemaker' or 'mischief' or something along those lines? You'll find a way, I know you will ;)


----------



## here_we_r

I agree with Mac! You will work it out girl. There is nothing like a woman ttc. Remember that! :hugs:


----------



## Snip

Thanx Macs and Here....you always know how to make me smile again! :hugs:
Yeah, I'll try my best to find a way!!


----------



## Snip

Where's everyone?? heeelllloooooooooo!!!!!

Sooo no bd'ing today...I'm out for this month. 
It feels like DH tried to avoid :sex: this past few days. He knew it's O time and every time when I thought we could do something he would piss me off by doing something else. I'm sooo done with this!! 
And he shouldn't even dare try to ask for some :sex: 2morow or the next freaken month!!!! :grr:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Oh Snip, I'm sorry :(


----------



## here_we_r

Snip: Do you think you O? YOu're not out unless you're not going to try to get one in today. Just in case the egg releases today. Have you asked him if this is what he wants? Turn it around on him...tell him if he doesn't want it then he should tell you so you can quit wasting your time and energy trying to make HIS family complete and happy. Turn it back around on him. :hugs:


----------



## Snip

He's already gone to work for the night...so he'll only be back in the morning and then it's tooo late. except if by some miracle I O a day later but after 6 months of charting I'm sure it's O day today. 

Here...He also want this. but this morning he started saying I need to get him the staminogro again and that it wont happen because of his 1% swimmers and all that crap. WTF...we did get pregnant so many times before. 

I'm going to tell him it's over...I'm stopping. I dont want a bigger age gap between LB and no3. Maybe he'll get the point then. Sooo no more clomid or anything else...I'm done. TTC going to change to NTNP.


----------



## here_we_r

If this is how you feel. Ok so question. Why won't you get him the staminogro? I don't know what that is but looks like he feels comfortable on it. Do you think that maybe he feels inadequate everytime. I don't know. I 'm just throwing food for thought out there. Make sure you do what you said about telling him about the age gap and all that. Last cycle it looks like you O on cd 15. YOu don't think you could have an extra day or are you going to really do what you said and NTNP?


----------



## Snip

The staminogro is only vitamins...nothing more. 
He do have issues with the fact that he only have 1% morphology and he blame himself for the MC's. When the OB/Gyn prescribed the clomid he asked DH to have another SA done but he said he wont do it again. 
I already told him about the age gap and it seems like it doesn't bother him. But I'm the one that have to make the decisions when it comes to the kids and I would prefer it that way...I saw what it did to my LG growing up alone. He wasn't there so he would not understand. 
I really dont know what to do. I'm soo fed up with always struggling to just get some :sex: Its not just during O time...it's always. I'm lucky if I get it once a month. 
I already tried to scare him by telling him I'm going to do what men always do...think with my hormones and not my head and get it somewhere else! And he even told me to go ahead...WTF.


----------



## here_we_r

You know he didn't mean that. It would absoultely devastate him and he just saying that because he knows you won't. Would it be hard to get him some vitamins?


----------



## Snip

The vitamins won't make any difference...just gonna waste my money like before. He'll start taking it and then stop after a week. 
Staminogro is one of the most expensive vitamins and men have to take 4 a day for fertility problems....
The main thing that make me so upset is that after the MC/chemical we had last month he said he was ready to try again. I asked him twice before taking the clomid. I did not want to go through all this if he wasn't ready to try again. And he promised that he will do it and bd every other day during O week. 
It's his last night shift tonight...so even if I do O cd15 or later....there's already a vibe between us because I got upset today. I sent him a message saying that I'm done trying. My dream fell to pieces and I just have to deal with it on my own. 

I can go on TTC'ing for another 10 years and wont give up but then I need my DH to be in this with me. You can't ttc on your own...it takes two to tango!! 

Sorry for the rant...but I have no one to talk to about this


----------



## here_we_r

No sweetie. Vent. Please. :hugs: But you are so right. You both have to be on board for this. WHat did he say to your message?


----------



## Snip

it actually funny...he did not reply. 
He know very well that he's the one at fault here....


----------



## here_we_r

Heck yea he knows. LOL. They start something then clam up like a little ******:rofl:


----------



## Snip

hahaha :haha: yeah...but he shouldn't dare ask for some anytime soon. Two can play this game!! I'm not called Snip for nothing :rofl:


----------



## here_we_r

I heard that :rofl: SNIP is your name and holding out is your game. :rofl:


----------



## Snip

hahahahahha :rofl: thanx for cheering me up....don't know what I would've done without the support of this group! :flow:


----------



## here_we_r

You are always welcome my love :hugs:


----------



## SKAV

hey girls :hugs:

Snip: I am so sorry you had to go through such a lot!!!! But so glad there was HERE with you !!!

Here: how are you doing lovely lady? When are you planning to test??

Macs, Bunni, TTC : hope your doing fine ladies..

I went for my morphology scan. He's fine :dance: Doctor reconfirmed that he's a BOY :haha: Face,feet and hand couldn't be caught!! The baby was moving a lot and doc started laughing!! Anyway, everything is fine, so glad.. Next u/s in Jan 2012!
Feel his movements a lot now...even DH felt him..
That's it from my side :shrug:

:dust: to all :hugs:


----------



## Snip

Hi everyone :hi:

Uhm...I think we have a problem....cd16 and still no temp spike! 
This is really a very weird month!


----------



## SKAV

hey Snip :hi: guess you still did not O :shrug:

where r the girls gone??


----------



## Snip

Hey Skav, Nope still no O. dont know what going on. Maybe I messed things up by taking clomid right after chemical/mc. :shrug:

How are you Hun, 20 weeks YAY for being halfway there!! :happydance:


----------



## SKAV

yeah, maybe it has something to do with the clomids and chemical m/c. I really hope you O soon, but look at the brighter side you still have time to BD!! So go catch your DH before it's too late!! :dance:

yeah 20weeks!! I am feeling Okish. I have a soccer player in me now :haha:


----------



## Snip

Yeah, I do believe there's a reason for everything that happens! So maybe this is just to give us more time to BD. lol

Ooohh...that's the best part of pregnancy. It's like you're never alone. You can talk out loud and no one will think you're crazy because you're talking to baba!!


----------



## SKAV

BD marathon !!!! :haha:

lol, I do that all the time now..rub my belly, talk to him, even DH felt his kicks!! It a nice feeling.. 

:dust: for you all and so hoping you get your BFP!!


----------



## here_we_r

:hi: skav and snip


----------



## Snip

Hey Here...what's news there on your side?? 
Have you tested again?? 

Still no O here...have no idea what's going on. :shrug:


----------



## here_we_r

Snip: If I'm not mistaken Clomid can cause delayed O. But looking at your chart..I think you've just O. :haha: I hope you got some BD in girl. 

NOthing going on here with me. Still waiting on AF. From my temp drop this morning maybe today or tomorrow. This stupid Prometrium have it all thrown off. Last month two days after stopping it it was there. So I'm thinking clomid w/ injectibles and IUI this cycle. I'm trying to see if that's what DH wants to do. Time is coming up and I need to know. I know he'll go along with whatever but this is really expensive.


----------



## SKAV

hello girls,

hows everyone doing ??


----------



## AllMacsNow

Hiya Skav! 

How are you feeling?


----------



## SKAV

hey Macs :hugs: 

Am Ok, thanks ! How are you doing? 4DPO!!!


----------



## Snip

Hi Girls :hi:

Where's everyone??

I want to ask your honest opinion...Do I have a change with only dtd O-3 and O+1??


----------



## SKAV

Snip said:


> Hi Girls :hi:
> 
> Where's everyone??
> 
> I want to ask your honest opinion...Do I have a change with only dtd O-3 and O+1??

hey snip :hi:

assuming you had asked whether you had a "chance" , of course YES!!! I have seen so many charts on FF like this :thumbup:


----------



## Snip

Lol... :rofl: sorry about the spelling!! been sitting in front of the computer working all day and getting tired.

Yes, I meant chance!


----------



## Snip

Where's everyone???

Skav, Here, Macs, Bunni.....hheeeeellllllllloooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oooohhh go check out my chart...it's triphasic!!! :happydance:


----------



## chocbunni01

Snip: chart looks great altho im no expert. wish you so much luck this month


----------



## Snip

Hi Bunni, How are you doing hun?? Any news on your wacko cycle? 

Triphasic chart is when you get a second thermal shift somewhere around 7-10dpo. 
It's a common sign for when implantation happen and progesterone levels rising some more.


----------



## chocbunni01

yep... got a regular cycle yesterday :wacko: body is going cukoo


----------



## AllMacsNow

Looking great, Snip!


----------



## Snip

Thanx Macs. Your chart also look good!! Maybe this is our month!!!


----------



## AllMacsNow

FXed, Snip. From your lips to God's ears.


----------



## SKAV

hey girls :hi:

macs & snip : charts look great !!!!! Fxd :dust:

Bunni: hey sexy :hugs:

here: how are you hun?? :hugs:

Am okish, I have this pain on the top most part of the tummy( just below the boobies ) I have a burning sensation and it's hurts in a weird way..as if the skin is burning!!! I have my doctor's appt on the 28th this month, so till then nothing to do, bear with it :dohh: terrrrrrrrrrible backache :(

luv u girls


----------



## SKAV

((((((( hello )))))))) :shrug:


----------



## Snip

Hi girls,
some good news and some bad news. Bad news is that they broke into our house last night and stole all electrical appliances. Wont be able to chat much and can only post from my phone.
good news... Im knocked up! 2 bfps at 13dpo and not even with fmu. Will update with pics when i have my computer again.


----------



## SKAV

Snip said:


> Hi girls,
> some good news and some bad news. Bad news is that they broke into our house last night and stole all electrical appliances. Wont be able to chat much and can only post from my phone.
> good news... Im knocked up! 2 bfps at 13dpo and not even with fmu. Will update with pics when i have my computer again.

OMG!!! That is a BAD news, Snip and I hope everything would be solved... :hugs:

:yipee: :yipee: :wohoo: :wohoo: *CONGRATS !!!!!* :wohoo: :wohoo: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## chocbunni01

Skav: Hey there girly how is beanie boo?
Snip: Sorry about the break in! :hugs: Awesome!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## SKAV

hey all :hugs:

bunni: beanie is fine, quite a soccer player now :haha: 

snip: hope ur fine...

here,macs,ttc: hope u girls are doing fine 

:hugs: to all


----------



## Snip

Hi everyone :hi:

I can chat again :happydance: borrowed a monitor for my PC....and my aunt lend us a tv. Not the best but better than nothing. 
Luckily this break-in made things go quicker with the alarm system we were waiting for...So now we have a security alarm in the house. 
As for the ttc....uhm....My last test was Thursday 13dpo...I'm too scared to test again. :blush:
It's 16dpo today and still no sign of the witch so I just hope and pray this will be a sticky bean. 
I'll post the pick of my hpt's but it's bad quality...had to take it with my phone cause the camera's were stolen.

Bottom one 12dpo and Top one 13dpo...


----------



## AllMacsNow

Lookin great, Snip, and glad you're back online. 

So sorry you lost so much stuff though :(


----------



## here_we_r

Hey girls:
Skav: hi ya! 
Macs: :hugs:
Snip: Congrats. I hope this beanie sticks for you girl.
:hi: Choc


----------



## Snip

Morning everyone :hi:

Sorry for being MIA...but things are still hectic here with sorting everything out after the break-in. 
Just popped in to say I started with spotting/light bleeding today...so I think it's over. This beanie did not stick :cry:

Hope you all have a great day!! :hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

I'm sorry Snip. I'm starting to wonder if its your Progesterone. :hugs: ARe you okay?


----------



## AllMacsNow

Snip, what the heck? This is too much, do you think your dr. will get you some answers now? I'm so sorry.


----------



## Snip

Thanx Here and Macs...I'm okay and still holding onto a little bit of hope!

TMI but it started with brown spotting...got a little more and darker. Dark brown, almost black and very light flow. In 12 hours it did not even fill a pad. 
Soooo I'm praying that it's just implantation bleeding or old blood and that the little beanie stay put! 
I'm going to relax on the couch for the rest of the evening...put my feet up and keep praying that the bleeding stop. 
If it do stop I'll get some hpt's and bloodwork done asap!


----------



## AllMacsNow

FXed for you that it stops, Snip!

Hold on to that beanie!


----------



## AllMacsNow

I hope that everyone here has a blessed day tomorrow, whether you're in the States and celebrating Thanksgiving or not.

You're all in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

Thanks Macs! :hugs:

Snip: Like Macs said..Hold on to that Beanie girl! :hugs:


----------



## Snip

Hi everyone :hi:

Here, how are you? are you still charting?

Well...last night it turned into a heavy flow...so beanie is gone! :cry:
But I have no pain at all and still get nauseas and very emotional. Just get some sharp shooting pains on the left side but that's it. Wish all the symptoms would just go away so that I can move on...cause it still give you that little bit of hope although there's almost no chance. 

Time for me to go to bed...hope you all have a wonderfull day!! :hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

Snip:cry: I'm so sorry. I know it gets you down but you always persevere. :hugs: What's your next plan? Do you have one? No sweetie I'm not charting. I couldn't. I thought I was having a breakdown this past month and it was scary. I was so down that I didn't know if I would make it back up. I'm not doing anything this month. My mind starts with me sometimes and want me to pick up a thermometer and/or even buy some opk's. I've fought the fight though so far. Its hard not to spot the CM but I try not. When I find myself looking trying to observe I tell myself..NO! I even had a lot of ewcm and my first thought was O soon. Then I was like NO! stop it! So no temping, no opk's. No prenatal vitamins, no b completes, no timed intercourse, no nothing. Its hard I can't lie but I'm determined to keep my sanity. I drink, I've been out to a club, I eat what I want. I've even been excersing a little. All this is really wierd but so far so good. I've checked to see when AF is due which is around the 8th of Dec. I think. I'll check again. I try not to look at a calendar because I know I'll be checking to see when I should probably O in which I wouldn't know anyway because of the last two cycles with clomid and trigger. I know the O pain you can't get away from but I've felt crampies and try to ignore them. Its just hard Snip. Its so hard! I just don't want to go crazy. :hugs: I pray you find peace in your heart and mind baby. :hugs:


----------



## Snip

Ahh thanx Here :hugs:
I'm going to take a break...no charting or meds. Off course we cant miss the O signs and I'll still try to get some bd'ing around that time...but that will be it. 
Ooooh...think I'm going to get myself a bottle of wine.


----------



## here_we_r

I hope you got the wine and felt good afterwards. :lol:


----------



## SKAV

hey ladies...

Happy Thanksgiving Day ( late wish ) 

Have been quite busy with the kids,school, homework etc etc...and my burning pain :cry: it sucks a lot..

Snip: am so sorry to hear about AF :( but it's "always" better to confirm it with a Blood test...particularly in your case, don't u think hun?? sorry if am being off my head..blame it on my hormones! :wacko:

here, bunni & macs: hey sweetie girls... :hugs:


----------



## Snip

Thanx Skav, but I think I found the problem.
After thinking and searching the net I may have a thin uterine lining from taking the clomid. It's a common side effect from using clomid...and you remember when I had that app with the Gyn in Jun he told me my lining was super thin...and then every month even though I had a positive test I had very light bleeding like in only 1-2 days...no wonder the little beanie can't snuggle in deeply! 
So I'm positive and seeking new ways to correct that. still taking a break from the clomid...but think I'll get the VitB6 and anything else that can help


----------



## here_we_r

Snip - 100% pomagranate juice and fresh pineapple. Not the can kind. The fresh whole pineapple. Make sure to eat the core. It has bromalin (?) in it that helps as well. The b complete vitamins are also good as well.


----------



## Snip

here_we_r said:


> Snip - 100% pomagranate juice and fresh pineapple. Not the can kind. The fresh whole pineapple. Make sure to eat the core. It has bromalin (?) in it that helps as well. The b complete vitamins are also good as well.

Here...I know about the pineapple, but can't eat it. I'm allergic to it. Loved it as little girl and just suddenly one day I got an allergic reaction to it. 
So tomorow I'll go to the pharmacy and get some vitB and then a lady told me about sweet potato drops but dont know if I'll find it here in our town. Think you can only get it from a herbal shop.


----------



## SKAV

hey lovelies... :hi:

sorry for being so quiet..i was really busy with the kids and the house...

Snip: hope ur prbm solves quickly so that beanie could snuggle down well.... :hugs:

Here,Macs,Bunni : hope u r ladies r fine... :hugs:

Gosh, this thread really is silent these days...thought I had missed a ton but..no one :( Wonder where everyone is.... :shrug:


----------



## Snip

Hi Everyone :hi:

Hey Skav....when can we see some more bump pics?? WOW...time fly hey...cant believe you're already 23weeks!!

Girls...I have a problem...I'm cd9 and my temps are stil above my normal coverline...it should've dropped by now.


----------



## SKAV

hey snip :hi:

i did notice ur high temps... i have no idea and hope someone has the answer..did u test again??

here is a foto of one which was tajen two week ago...:blush: i took this after a reunion, was so uncomfortable with the jeans, came home and put on my pyjama bottoms... :haha: ah they r so much comfy !
 



Attached Files:







P1050334.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## here_we_r

Skav -What a bump!!!! Wow!!!! I love it!

Snip are you sleeping under any extra sheets or blankets?


----------



## Snip

Oh Skav that's a lovely bump!!! 

Here...no extra blankets. It's summer here and although it's still cool most of the nights I get hot very easily. Feel like I have a build in heater!! 
Did think about testing again and just making sure but so far I stayed away from any place that sell hpt's. 
And I'm not taking clomid and that's the only thing that gave me high temps...but even when using that my temps doesn't stay this high and for so long. 

At this moment I'm only taking Vital Vit B Max and Flaxseed Oil Capsules....and those two won't have an influence on my temps.


----------



## SKAV

Thanks girls :hug:

here: what's news with you lovely lady?


----------



## here_we_r

Not much girlie. Just hanging around waiting for AF. I have no idea what dpo I am. I think AF is suppose to show up next Sat. I haven't thought about what's next. I don't really want to stress myself just yet. I've been enjoying this month. I so can't believe it. It started out rough that's for sure. The saga will continue. You know I never thought that you would be this far ahead. I remember when you got your bfp and being so happy for you. I rememeber you were so scared at how light the line was at first and you retested i think the day AF was due and it was a lot darker. I was just so happy. So very happy. I just thought we would be pregnant together. Now you are over halfway there and I'm still waiting. You know sometimes as I watch you girls get farther and farther away its not as exciting. 

And by the way I really love your bump. Its fantastic!!!


----------



## SKAV

here_we_r said:


> Not much girlie. Just hanging around waiting for AF. I have no idea what dpo I am. I think AF is suppose to show up next Sat. I haven't thought about what's next. I don't really want to stress myself just yet. I've been enjoying this month. I so can't believe it. It started out rough that's for sure. The saga will continue. You know I never thought that you would be this far ahead. I remember when you got your bfp and being so happy for you. I rememeber you were so scared at how light the line was at first and you retested i think the day AF was due and it was a lot darker. I was just so happy. So very happy. I just thought we would be pregnant together. Now you are over halfway there and I'm still waiting. You know sometimes as I watch you girls get farther and farther away its not as exciting.
> 
> And by the way I really love your bump. Its fantastic!!!

Here :hugs:
I always love to hear from you.. I was thinking you 2 days back and was talking to my DH..I guess it's better not to stress yourself as you say 'cos it was the month that I did not "stress". While reading your words , tears fell on my cheek...I too was so excited about this thread and ALWAYS prayed that we should ALL get our BFPs together as we had planned the "domino effect" :cry: I really wish you girls were with me..I completely understand how hard it is for you...The ONLY thing I can do id PRAY for you and the rest of the wonderful girls put here.. You WILL be a mommy again..just don't lose HOPE..I always stalk your journal even though I don't leave any posts...:blush: :dust: [-o&lt;

Thanks a lot again..I am getting terrible backaches now:dohh:


----------



## chocbunni01

Hi ladies! :hugs:
Skav: bump is beautiful


----------



## here_we_r

Hey Choc: Long time. how have you been? 

Skav: :hugs:


----------



## SKAV

hey ladies :hi:

my oh my...this thread is too quiet!!! 

It was my little man's bday on the 5th. I prepared him a PIKACHU cake..wanted to share it with you..hope u like it! :D

How's everyone doing??
 



Attached Files:







P1050362.JPG
File size: 148 KB
Views: 4


----------



## here_we_r

Hey Skav: I love it. Now is that name Italian?


----------



## AllMacsNow

Hello gorgeous girls. 

Skav, that cake is great! I'm jealous, I hope to get to that kind of cake decorating ability some day.


----------



## SKAV

Thanks girls..

Here: Thanks! and that name is Indian :) Love ur profile picture!

Macs: Lovely to hear from you!!! :hugs: I started to have this passion in baking recently..:blush:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Missing you girls... I have been a lousy friend and wrapped up in my own pity party. 

How's everyone been?


----------



## SKAV

hey Macs..so lovely to see you or rather hear from you...:hugs: i missed you ladies a lot. Everytime I come I don't see any new posts on this thread so I go away :(

Now..now...what's with your pity party ? I have not good news too..didn0t want to say BAD but it's not a good one so...I went for my glucose screening test and i had a value of 117(fasting test) :shock: never in my life I had those figures :nope: so I had to do the 3hour test and the doc said the levels are just over the margin and wanted me to cut all sweets,rice,sugar :cry: and come see him again in a week that's next Tuesday. If the values are OKish I will have to control it only with diet only if not, I have to inject insulin once a day :nope: 
I am having a time of my life :cry: I never had Gestational diabetes for my earlier pregnancies ..Gosh.. i feel terrible without having any sugary stuff :cry:
Sorry for the rant Macs... :hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Nothing new to my pity party, Skav... just sad that I'm not bumping along with you.

I am so sorry to hear about your test. That's scary stuff, and no fun at all. I will be praying for good results for your next test, so that you don't end up having to get shots along with missing out on all of the goodies!


----------



## SKAV

How I understand Macs..I really don't know why TTC is so stressful...it's not like those days...our granny's days, they have intercourse just once and voila! 9 months later a baby! It's such a stressful journey now..i understand 'cos I went through the same and am telling you NOT to lose HOPE..'cos you will get that bump..believe in God..he's there for you..:hugs:

tks love, for your prayers..i really wish it works out next week but something says the opposite :nope:


----------



## AllMacsNow

I really appreciate it, Skav. I'm trying so hard not to lose hope. Some days it's easier than others.

How are you feeling, overall? I'll be thinking of you until you get your results.


----------



## here_we_r

Hey girls: Skav..You gone get a spanking. Didn't I ask you about that when you posted that the incident happened. I can tell the signs because I have it when pregnant. Just be really careful with your eating and you'll be fine. They wanted to put me on injections too but I declined and they sent me to a nutritionalist. So be careful too that means big baby!

Macs: My love! Did you read my journal? :rofl: Am I so crazy or what??


----------



## SKAV

AllMacsNow said:


> I really appreciate it, Skav. I'm trying so hard not to lose hope. Some days it's easier than others.
> 
> How are you feeling, overall? I'll be thinking of you until you get your results.

Overall I0m feeling very fine. Except that am missing my favorite milk coffee in the mornings :coffee: Will keep you posted on how things go next week..Thanks a ton :hugs:



here_we_r said:


> Hey girls: Skav..You gone get a spanking. Didn't I ask you about that when you posted that the incident happened. I can tell the signs because I have it when pregnant. Just be really careful with your eating and you'll be fine. They wanted to put me on injections too but I declined and they sent me to a nutritionalist. So be careful too that means big baby!
> 
> Macs: My love! Did you read my journal? :rofl: Am I so crazy or what??

Here: so glad your here :hugs: You wouldn't believe me..when the results came and the doc spoke to me..I THOUGHT OF YOU!! And I even told my DH that you had warned me!! I had talked about that incident with my OB/GYN and said we will do the glucose screening because it was time and here it is the result!:dohh: I wish I could adjust it with diet.. My mum is diabetic too:dohh: so naturally the doc says " GENETIC" :growlmad: I will keep you posted on how things go next week...:hugs:


----------



## SKAV

where is everyone :shrug:


----------



## SKAV

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll155/debrinconcita/christmas_animated_gifs_07.gif

Missing everyone...but hope *ALL MY LOVELIES HAVE A SUPER DUPER LOVE AND FUN FILLED 'XMAS WITH YOUR LOVED ONES*... *May all your dreams come true and THANK YOU for being ALWAYS available!!  to each and everyone!!!*


----------



## here_we_r

Hey Skav!!!!!! I love the avatar. Hope The boys (all of them) and you are well. :hugs:


----------



## Snip

Hi everyone :hi:

Hope you all had a wonderfull XMAS. 

Sorry for not posting much....Been very busy and liked it that way. We're still on a break from ttc. AF got me on the 22nd...and I did not want to be a clomid b!tch over xmas time. 

Here...good luck with this month. I believe this will be the last time you would need all this crappy hormones! 

Skav...wow time fly hey...you're going into the third tri now!


----------



## here_we_r

Happy New Year my friends. I know we've all kinda scattered but I hope you check in every now and again. :hugs: I will never forget you!


----------



## Snip

Happy New Year to all of you!!

Thanx for all the support and love throughout the year!! :hugs:


----------



## SKAV

hey Here n Snip..wish you the same n more!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wishing ALL my lovely ladies a WONDERFUL and HOPEFUL new year...May all your dreams come true !!!! [-o<


----------



## SKAV

Gosh...am missing you girls a lot....this thread is no more..... :cry:


----------



## AllMacsNow

SKAV said:


> Gosh...am missing you girls a lot....this thread is no more..... :cry:

Still thinking of you, Skav! Can't believe you're almost there!

How are you feeling?


----------



## SKAV

AllMacsNow said:


> SKAV said:
> 
> 
> Gosh...am missing you girls a lot....this thread is no more..... :cry:
> 
> Still thinking of you, Skav! Can't believe you're almost there!
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...

Macs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

SO lovely to see you!! Yeah "almost" there :wacko: but ya know, for me time isn't the fastest these days...It takes ages lol..tomorrow I have my OB appointment, and we'll see what she/he says..After being diagnosed with GD this is the first visit..so looking forward to a BIG lecture...bla bla bla...
How are you doing, I have signed myself in your blog :happydance: but invisible :winkwink:


----------



## chocbunni01

Hi Ladies!!! Hope you all had Happy Holidays :hugs:


----------



## SKAV

chocbunni01 said:


> Hi Ladies!!! Hope you all had Happy Holidays :hugs:

Bunni :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I did...hope u had a great time too... how are you doing girl? hows your weight-loss ?


----------



## chocbunni01

SKAV said:


> chocbunni01 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!!! Hope you all had Happy Holidays :hugs:
> 
> Bunni :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I did...hope u had a great time too... how are you doing girl? hows your weight-loss ?Click to expand...

yes it was nice.... i am in a slight slump but i am hopeful to get rid of it. i ended up gaining 10 back lol but ive managed to lose 3 of those... guess im taking my time with it and not rushing.... so excited only 10 weeks left, unless the soccer player comes out early.... :hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

Hi Choc!

That's okay girl. You'll work it out :hugs: How are the girls? and the kittens? well they are not kittens anymore huh? how is your SO?

Hey Skav. How are you sweetheart? Like Choc said you are almost there. Have you gotten everything yet for the baby?

Snip! Hey baby. How are you? Where are you? What are you up to?

Macs. Hey girl. What have you baked??


----------



## SKAV

Bunni : you can do it...! as you say, take it easy... yep another 10weeks but am pretty sure it would be before 'cos I will be planning a c-section.

Here: lovely lady, am fine, thanks..got the hospital bag almost ready, have dumped everything inside the bag, it just needs to be packed properly. This time around it's pretty difficult to understand the climate so just got 10 PJ/sleepwear and 10 onesies for the hospital and then we'll see how it goes..

AFM, excited but at the same time worried about the LOs. It's normally 4/5 days at the hospital for a c-section recovery :( I hope the kids and DH do OK..kids will be at school the mornings and can come visit me. But...you girls know... the worst is when I don't have my parents or relations to help me in this country :cry: argh....


----------



## AllMacsNow

Skav, you got this, girl.

We're all pulling for you. DH will be be great, and will take care of the kiddos until you're back home with them. 

I'm sorry the rest of your family isn't there close to you though :(


----------



## SKAV

AllMacsNow said:


> Skav, you got this, girl.
> 
> We're all pulling for you. DH will be be great, and will take care of the kiddos until you're back home with them.
> 
> I'm sorry the rest of your family isn't there close to you though :(

Macs, you always have the best words...so caring :hugs:

how have you been doing ?? gosh those goodies on your site *****slurp*****


----------



## AllMacsNow

I've been doing well, Skav, thanks. Just trying to take it one day at a time and not get too worked up about this whole TTC thing, when really it's all I want to think about, lol.

Last night we were watching TV after doing the BD, and a commercial came on where the woman says "I think I want a baby." I tried to ignore it, but The Hubs (who is getting more bitter than I, even) goes "Just cuz she wants one doesn't mean it's going to happen." I tried to ignore that too... till he said "Right hon?" Yup. You're right, babe. :(


----------



## here_we_r

ahhh. Poor DH :cry: I hate this. So will this be his first? Did he decide that he will do the SA?


----------



## AllMacsNow

here_we_r said:


> ahhh. Poor DH :cry: I hate this. So will this be his first? Did he decide that he will do the SA?

This will be his first, though he'll officially adopt my DS this summer. He's afraid enough that something is wrong that he wants to do the SA... but at the same time, who WANTS to do an SA? The last time it came up timing wise, he had to have another *expensive* medical procedure the same week, and he basically said "Let's deal with one issue at a time"... but I'm going to schedule the SA for the next time the witch is due... and we'll cancel if she doesn't show.


----------



## here_we_r

That sounds like a plan! :hugs:


----------



## SKAV

I don't know where you girls are..*except for Here and Macs* :hugs: , hoping that everyones doing fine and just wanted to update that I got my c-section date. It's fixed for 21st March morning.I would be admitted to the hospital on 20th evening..I will defo miss my boys :cry: It's usually 5day stay at the hospital for c-secs. 

Btw, had my u/s yday and this little guy is measuring smaller than his big brothers :shrug: They were both 7lb and 11oz. He's only about 5lbs and 3oz for 36weeks at 30th percentile. At my 31st week u/s he was at the 70th percentile..Doc says he grown fine and he's healthy..but why such a drop :sad: I have just gained a 2lbs with this pregnancy! With GD am happy baby is small though..

Hope to hear from you all soon :flower: Miss you all :hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

Skav: You posted here. Ahhh. I hope the ladies come here to check sometimes. I can't believe you are at the end. 3 more weeks and you'll see this little guy. I'm so excited for you. I know you'll miss the boys. Will they be able to visit. Oh and defo have a talk with them and let them know what's going on. :hugs: I can't wait to see a pic of him. Ahhhh

Hey girls! Where did you all go? Are you okay?


----------



## SKAV

hey Here, yeah kinda posted here 'cos it was our first thread...sentiments :haha: I just saw ur post on your journal and am on my way there now to reply:winkwink:


----------



## ttc11786

hi everyone!!!!!!!
i know its been months! i am so sorry! between working full time, going to graduate school and having a home business on the side, i have been so exhausted and drained! how is everyone doing????

little princess is due to make her world debut on March 20th!! i cannot wait to meet her! and i cant wait for my back and feet to stop hurting and for my hands and feet to stop itching!! ;)


----------



## SKAV

TTC !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So lovely to see you in here. I understand you were busy with life,work etc etc but missed you tons :hugs:

Ooh 20th is not far though :dance: natural or c-sec?? I am scheduled for a c-section on the 21st! Hope baby stays in there till then :haha:

Gosh, girl...it's so lovely to see you :flower: Welcome back :yipee:


----------



## ttc11786

thanks!!

oh wow! ur soon too!! i am hoping to go into labor on my own and do a vaginal birth! i REALLY hope i go into labor earlier than my due date! i am so tired and uncomfortable and this crazy itching just started! so, im ready any day! ;) how u feeling??


----------



## SKAV

Im feeling okish. Just having terrible backache and pelvic pressure! Now that ur full term,u cud expect the baby anytime...how exciting!! so i see you hav a yellow bump...


----------



## here_we_r

TTC Wow!!! I can't believe it. How are you? OMGoodness. Your are almost done. Both you and skav are having babies soon. Congrats girlies. :hugs:


----------



## ttc11786

Nope! PINK!!! :)

Thanks here!!! How U doing??


----------



## SKAV

Oops! I read your siggie about the 8 week sonogram and thought it was yellow. Sorry about that! Awe...how wonderful a PINK bump :cloud9: So is everything ready?? hospital bag,nursery etc...


----------



## SKAV

hey all :hi:

Had my baby boy on the 7th March @ 37+2days!! he's 6lbs and 1oz and am in love with him :cloud9: will write everything in detail soon... 

here's are 2 pics of him. 1st one when he was 2days old and the second 4days and going home...:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







2012-03-09 15.57.59-1.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 2









P1060849.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AllMacsNow

SKAV!!!!!!! OMG, he's BEAUTIFUL! I'm so sorry I didn't know... I thought you still had a week or 2. 

Congrats, sweetie!


----------



## SKAV

AllMacsNow said:


> SKAV!!!!!!! OMG, he's BEAUTIFUL! I'm so sorry I didn't know... I thought you still had a week or 2.
> 
> Congrats, sweetie!

hey Macs:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Yes, I didn't know he would be here too :haha: infact the section was booked for the 21st March(26th March EDD) 
This little guy wanted to be out soon!! :blush: Impatient like Mama !!

How are you doing?? I didn't read any posts yet..so am behind..will do it soon:flower:


----------



## Snip

Hi everyone!!! :hi:

WOW, I've missed you guys sooo much!!!
Sorry I've been away so long....long story!

Skav, his so gorgeous!!! :happydance:
Can't believe how fast the time went by and now your little boy is here! 

TTC...almost there!! 

Here, Macs...how are you doing...still going strong with the TTC??

AFM...Since Nov when I stopped TTC and went over to NTNP things were just hectic.
DH lost his job, we struggled and had to move back to the city. We're living with my mom now till we're back on our feet again. DH started working again and after the struggle our marriage is stronger than ever before!! 
As for the TTC part...I have weird cycles and only get AF every second month. Then in the last week I discovered that I may be diabetic...so that may be the reason for my messed up cycles. Going to see the doct 2morow to get some answers. 
But on the bright side...I heard of a lot of woman being pregnant after just one month of using metformin for diabetes.

Hope you all have a great day....and I'll try my best to be here every day!!


----------



## SKAV

Snip said:


> Hi everyone!!! :hi:
> 
> WOW, I've missed you guys sooo much!!!
> Sorry I've been away so long....long story!
> 
> Skav, his so gorgeous!!! :happydance:
> Can't believe how fast the time went by and now your little boy is here!
> 
> TTC...almost there!!
> 
> Here, Macs...how are you doing...still going strong with the TTC??
> 
> AFM...Since Nov when I stopped TTC and went over to NTNP things were just hectic.
> DH lost his job, we struggled and had to move back to the city. We're living with my mom now till we're back on our feet again. DH started working again and after the struggle our marriage is stronger than ever before!!
> As for the TTC part...I have weird cycles and only get AF every second month. Then in the last week I discovered that I may be diabetic...so that may be the reason for my messed up cycles. Going to see the doct 2morow to get some answers.
> But on the bright side...I heard of a lot of woman being pregnant after just one month of using metformin for diabetes.
> 
> Hope you all have a great day....and I'll try my best to be here every day!!

Sniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip :happydance::happydance: OMG!!!!!:hugs:

so glad to see you but what a terrible situation though :sad1: So glad DH found another job. I was diagnosed with GD this pregnancy and everything went quite fine. We'll see what the docs say. Keep us posted :flower: Hoping to see you more.. :hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

SNIP! 

I've missed you!

I am so sorry to hear about DH's job and that you had to move, but so glad that he's found something new and that your marriage is even better for it... good for you guys!

I hope you get the diabetes thing straightened out, that's scary. BUT if the metformin helps you, that would be great!!!

AFM, still going strong, I guess... no bfp yet, so we went and saw a FS yesterday... tried to put a plan in place for some supplements for The Hubs and some testing for me, so we'll see what happens, hopefully we'll get it figured out.

I'm so happy to see you!


----------



## here_we_r

Hey girls! Wow! I've missed a lot since I went on vacation. SKav...I'm so going to whip you. You know you suppose to wait until I was back. LOL..Congratulations honey..He is beautiful. I want to hold him. He is so cute. When you get a min I'm looking forward to hearing your birth story. I also want to see lots of pics..Awww I want to hold him.

Snip..its so good to see you. I was wondering what happened to you. I'm sorry about Dh job but glad your relationship is the bomb...:dance: I hope to see you here more often.

Macs..I'm headed over to read your journal. This was my first stop when I saw the updated page. Looks like you have a plan girlie girl. :hugs:


----------



## Snip

Hey everyone :hi:

I can kick my own butt for staying away from you all!! 

Skav....I would love to see more pics of that gorgeous little guy!! 

Here...you are one brave woman to go through all this and still going strong! :hugs:


AFM...got the test results...I'm diabetic and the best of all...PCOS!! Soooo that why I couldn't get pregnant. No Sh!t hey... :growlmad:
But on the bright side...doc gave me metformin to use for 3 months and then I need to go for another test. Just maybe I wouldn't have to use this meds for long. 


A wonderfull weekend to you all!!!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Snip, I'm so sorry... but really glad you're finally getting answers. Maybe this will be just what you need to finally get that bfp.


----------



## here_we_r

Hey girls! Snip really? Did you have GD when you pregnant before? I mean did you show any signs of all of sudden becoming Diabetic. I had GD everytime I was pregnant. Metformin is good. So are you back on the TTC road or are you NTNP. Girl. I've missed you so. Yea this has been a long road. Still I look back and think Wow! It's been a year now. 
Well next month anyways. I've had two pregnancies and nothing to show for it. Well no more IUI's. That's a wrap.

Hey Macs..My love! 

Skav i know you are busy with the little one. I can't wait to see more pics and hear the birthstory. :hugs:


----------



## Snip

Hey everyone!! :hi:

Macs...did you catch that eggy...I sure hope so!!! 
girls we need a bfp here...it's been too long now 

Here...I actually had low blood sugar for a few years...so every time I feel funny I thought it was my sugar levels dropping and then I'll eat something. 
So one night about two weeks ago me and some friends was playing around with the thingy that you test your sugar and stuff...and wow, mine was 13. WTF..I was shocked!
So from then on I took my mom's glucometer and tested daily. with that I already knew there's a possibility and the doc just confirmed it with the A1C test.

The doc gave only 3 months of metformin and told me I would loose the 10pounds that I'm over weight in the 3 months. He believes that my sugar levels will be under control as soon as I loose this weight.


----------



## SKAV

Well, it happened excatly how I had imagined! At 4am on the 7th, started bleeding and didn't feel the baby move for 5mins(tried drinking water,seated,shaked the bump) woke up hubs,called the hospital and they wanted me to come. WOke the other two kids,put on their jackets with their pyjamas put them in the car and drove to the hospital. It took 15mins, I was just thinking "why the hell isn't he moving"

Went to the hospital, docs tried to check his heartbeat with the doppler,nothing. Then an u/s and for at least 2-3mins they couldn't trace his heartbeat! .....and finally there it was..beating away..it was @ that time I STARTED TO BREATH!!
Till about 5.30 they traced baby's heartbeat and after asking the Doc, sent hubs & kids home so they can sleep a while and go to school. They left. I started getting strong contractions...fortunately not close enough but very strong!!

Around 7.30 I was checked internally and confirmed that I was about to begin labor.Great! So, the OB/GYN told me I would be taken for the section that morning when the surgeon comes. Called hubs, told him whats gonna happen and to leave the kids in school and then come and not to rush himself 'cos in any case he wouldn't be allowed to enter the theater.

Around 8am I was prepared, and taken to the theater, answered all the questions..bla bla bla...and around 8.15 a spinal. At 8.35...my little monkey was out screaming away 6lb and 1oz, 47cm @ 37+2 days (pretty small guy compared to his bros but so glad he was not huge for I had GD ), tears started pouring and I was so patient and thrilled to see this little guy... It's always like the first time....

I was examined and sewn back LOL I wanted to tie the tubes, so I had mentioned it to the doctors earlier before my section. After the baby was out, they were trying to find my tubes for about 15-20mins!!! and finally they said " I'm sorry we are unable to find the tubes, it's a mess in here :rofl: , you need to use some sort of contraceptive pills or any other method to avoid pregnancies " Wow!! :dohh:

It all happened so fast and but Thank God I was so calm. Then I was made to stay about 10mins and taken to my room where outside the theater Hubs was there waiting for me...

days passed so slow 'cos I was alone and DH and kids came to visit me for 3-4hours 'cos it was a mess having the kids around in the hospital! I was really down the 3rd day, baby blues ?? cried so much at night, 'cos baby was with me and had to get up so many times to feed him,change him etc..and you know how uncomfortable the bed there is.. how I wished my Mum was with me... :cry: I felt horrible...missed my hubs and kids so much I wanted to go home that night. :cry:
I was ready to go home on the 4th day, but made me stay :growlmad: reason was that the doctors were 100% sure I was OK. There was another lady who had internal bleeding the next day after a c-section!

Anyway, on the 5th day(Sunday) felt great to be back HOME :happydance:

Tried to make it short as possibile !!
 



Attached Files:







2012-03-10 16.23.02.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 2









P1060862.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## here_we_r

Skav...Your story made me tear up. I could hear the baby blues. :cry: Your story is all so sweet. I love these birth stories. How is your baby blues now honey? He is so gorgeous. I want to hold this little guy and sniff him...I so love the baby smell. So what this means is you could end up pregnant again...:rofl: What has the boys say of the baby? Skav I'm so proud for you. We've been waiting for this guy for a bit now. Congratulations sweetie. :hugs: Don't go away. At least this way I can keep up with you and the LO. :hugs:


----------



## SKAV

Sorry for not replying soon Here :dohh:

Awe..ur so sweet!!! Oh yeah, lurve to sniff little babies myself too...
After the 3rd c-section the OBGYNs here in Italy say it's very risky and they don't allow to go further:shrug: and DH and myself thought this is it...'cos it's not easy when you DON'T have anyone to help :cry: I have sent a request to sponsor my parents, but, Italy is not THE country for paper-work!!:dohh: they drag it as long as possibile!!

The BIG boys are fond of him. Once he starts crying they reduce the TV volume, off their video games and go to him and start humming Lullabies :cloud9: so adorable..

I won't go away Here, till all my best buddies get their BFPs and have their LOs in their arms..:kiss: You know, later that day, after the baby was out and the doctor said" Ok, two balls, it's a BOY" :haha: (obviously i knew it was a boy) I told my DH about how you teased me with my PINK ticker :rofl: rmbr??

Luv u girls a lot !


----------



## here_we_r

:rofl: yes I remember. I said he was so going to get you when he's older. Calling him a girl..:haha: Try for a second opinion on the c-section thing. I know here in the US they use to say that but I don't think anymore. I would love to see you with a girl. Then you could have the pink ticker. :rofl: That would be so nice to have your parents there. How often do you get to see them? I know they really want to see the baby. Well go ahead and start the paperwork. That would be so lovely to have them there. :hugs:


----------



## SKAV

here_we_r said:


> :rofl: yes I remember. I said he was so going to get you when he's older. Calling him a girl..:haha: Try for a second opinion on the c-section thing. I know here in the US they use to say that but I don't think anymore. I would love to see you with a girl. Then you could have the pink ticker. :rofl: That would be so nice to have your parents there. How often do you get to see them? I know they really want to see the baby. Well go ahead and start the paperwork. That would be so lovely to have them there. :hugs:

:rofl:

I wish I had a girl..but, we're done Here..I love to have a another one but it's not easy..mentally and economically too...So I guess that's it..I feel awful saying goodbye to TTC,BFPs etc :cry: 
Fortunately or unfortunately, the doctors here are pretty strict about the numbers(c-sec) 
I have already started the paperwork and given it to the police, I'm waiting for the sponsor letter so that I can send it to my parents and they do their paperwork at that end..:dohh: It's all so confusing...
Hw r u ?? am about to go stalk your journal...c u there :hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

Please post some more pics of the little guy. I want to see him :hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Hey girls,

Skav, it's so lovely to hear from you. Once you get your paperwork done, how long does it usually take from there? Are your parents very far away? I'm sorry it's such a hassle. Hopefully it won't be too much longer, and they'll be there for you.


----------



## here_we_r

Pictures please!!!!


----------



## SKAV

just logged in to post some pics, will write to you ladies later in the evening...luv u all :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







1332770544831.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 2









P1060936.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 2









2012-03-27 10.04.03-1.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## here_we_r

SkAV!!!! He is gorgeous. I could just sniff him day and night. I want to hold this little guy. I'm sending him cyber hugs right now. You are a very blessed young lady. Congratulations my love. He is perfect! :hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

He's so beautiful... I wanna cry. I remember when we were so excited you'd just found out he was coming. Good job, Mama.


----------



## SKAV

hey ladies... :hugs:

sorry couldn't come earlier..made it a point to come before I start preparing dinner...gosh ladies..i am so tired..still settling down :( not so easy with kids,cooking,house and a baby wacko: don't rmbr the last time i cleaned the house properly :dohh:

Thanks a lot for those lovely words :cloud9: I will whisper your names to him saying how wonderful these ladies are !! This little guy does not sleep at night!! He feeds so much that he vomits it back even from the nose and then he has his nose blocked! starts crying..this happens from 2am till about 6am :nope: I don't get to sleep at all during the day..so its a little bit tiring. But just looking at him makes my heart melt :cloud9:

Here: Rcvd the cyber hugs! just gave them to him :winkwink:

Macs: Once I get the docs at my end(usually by 4-6months), I need to courier it to them and they should provide the necessary docs there to the Italian embassy and then they would get their visas. They live in Sri Lanka. Most probably end of this year they should be here..Just wish they could come earlier..but I would be much happier if they could just come!


----------



## Snip

Hey Girls... :hi:

Macs...I'm sooo sorry for your loss. :hugs: 

Here...how are you doing hun?? 

Skav..your baby boy are sooo gorgoues....Can't believe he's one month old already!

AFM...
I'm still in shock now...I'm knocked up!! 
Yes...metformin worked within a few days!! 
Long story but I started the metformin about 4 weeks ago....for diabetes and PCOS.
I guess it was about a week before O time...no idea cause I did not have a period...one of those months that I skip a month. Well...the past week I got nausea all day and thought it was the meds. So today I went and bought a test...while still in the shopping mall I got a full bladder and decided there and then I'm going to the public toilets...hey while I'm here I can just as well POAS....whahahaha :haha: 
Well...the test line was super dark even before the wee got to the control line...I was like WTF!!! 
I think I'm about 5 weeks along...not sure but that's according to my calculations. 

Telling DH and my Mom tonight...hope they take the news well...it's not really the perfect timing but I guess it's meant to be cause we only DTD once this month since we're living with my mom. lol 

Hope you all have a wonderfull day...sorry for the ramble but I just had to tell you all first!! 

:dust:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Congrats, sweetie, that is AMAZING! I'm so happy for you :D You deserve a sticky bean, after everything you've gone through. :flower:


----------



## SKAV

Hey ladies... :hugs:

Snip: Congrats !!! :wohoo: that's super fast and an awesome news!!

Macs & Here: how are you ladies doing??

i miss you all sooooo much :cry: my LO is not settled down yet and it's quite difficult to handle the housework/cooking etc. He feeds every 2 hours !!! Finding it very tough when DH is at work and the 2kids are around :wacko: the worst is night! don't even want to talk about it ! :haha:

hope LO settles down soon...so that's I could come to BnB like before..missing everything though...


----------



## AllMacsNow

We miss you too, Skav. I hope that your LO settles down soon, so that you feel like you can get back to 'normal' a little more. 

:hugs:


----------



## Snip

Skav...do your LO get eough milk...or does the milk feed him...by now he should've settled down to longer feeding hours. Just thinking.... :-k


With all the good news there's some worries on my side....
Doct want me to come see him asap...I need to start with the insulin shots and get to the Gyn/Ob earlier for a dating scan. I'm SCARED!! 
I've been reading a bit to much on diabetes and pregnancy! :dohh:

Hope you all have a wonderfull weekend!! :hugs:


----------



## SKAV

Macs : tks sweetheart!! hows the baking? i made chocolate banana cupcakes with chocolate fudge
Frosting...it was a hit! 

Snip : I had GD this pregnancy!! If you stick to thd diet, simple exercise(i walked)and control your 
sugar levels , there's nothing to worry. Relax .... Praying for the beanie to stick !!!

I have a lot of milk..the one thing that disturbs me is his vomitti ng! lately, even when takes just one 
side for 5-10 mins he spits up some(some digested ans some liquidish) i breastfed the other two DSs
for 18 months and they too rigurgitated for the first 3 months bu they had gap of 3-4 hours!! I hv an appt with the ped on the 18th, will check whats with this little man 

have a wonderful weekend xx


----------



## Snip

SKAV said:


> Macs : tks sweetheart!! hows the baking? i made chocolate banana cupcakes with chocolate fudge
> Frosting...it was a hit!
> 
> Snip : I had GD this pregnancy!! If you stick to thd diet, simple exercise(i walked)and control your
> sugar levels , there's nothing to worry. Relax .... Praying for the beanie to stick !!!
> 
> I have a lot of milk..the one thing that disturbs me is his vomitti ng! lately, even when takes just one
> side for 5-10 mins he spits up some(some digested ans some liquidish) i breastfed the other two DSs
> for 18 months and they too rigurgitated for the first 3 months bu they had gap of 3-4 hours!! I hv an appt with the ped on the 18th, will check whats with this little man
> 
> have a wonderful weekend xx

That sounds like some bad reflux! 
They have some meds now that you can give and still keep on breastfeeding.
And lift the one side of his cot...so that he sleep on a 45 degree angle....I know it's hard to keep them there...lol.
My LB only slept on his tummy....he could never lay flat on his back! 
My LB had it since he was 3 weeks old...but he had silent reflux...no vomiting. I gave him 1ml gaviscon with every feed until he got to about 1 year old...and now he still get it occasionally when he eat something that triggers it. 

Google GERD...there's a lot of things you can try to make it easier on you and baby


----------



## here_we_r

Congratulations Snip! I'm so happy for you. It's about time. :lol: Take care of that LO and let us know how your appt goes.

Skav: Hey honey! I hope he settles down soon so you can get some much needed rest. You are so right though...its worth every bit of it. Maybe the Dr. can give you some insight as to the spit up. Mine had that problem as well but I wan't breastfeeding. THey had to switch his formula. You can't switch a titty so I don't know :rofl:

Macs! Hi my love! I hope you are making it good. I can't wait til you announce your next bfp pretty soon. :hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

:hugs:


----------



## Snip

Hi everyone :hi:

Just want to update....got my test results! 
5-6 weeks pregnant and my diabetes test look very good...can go on with the metformin and dont need insulin! YAY
I'm sooo happy!!! :happydance:


----------



## here_we_r

congrats Snip! I'm glad things went well at the Dr's. So when is your scan? I can't wait to see pics of the LO. Do they do early scans over there. Oh and I had GD as well. Its no joke so stick to the food regiment i'm sure they gave you and you'll do just fine. :hugs:


----------



## Snip

Thanx Here :hugs:

They Gyn/OB only take pregnant woman after 8 weeks...even when it's high risk pregnancy! That sucks! 
But I'm looking into other doct en Gyn and will try to get my way for an early scan! :blush:

So I asked my doct what the HCG count was....he send me an email and said... 83 000! 
WTF..isn't that a bit high for 5-6 weeks??
Maybe he made a typing error :shrug:


----------



## here_we_r

Yea that's pretty high. I would call back or email back and clarify because that high could mean molar pregnancy or ectopic. Please call them back and get the correct number. That way you can be confident that your pregnancy is right on target. Call him ASAP snip. Surely that was a typo though.


----------



## SKAV

hi everyone :hi:

Snip: how are you doing? what hpnd with your doctor's appointment??

Here, as you asked, posting some fotos of the LO . A big hug sloppy kiss from him to you and everyone :kiss:

AFM, life goes on..tired but happy..Lo is settling down although not during the night!! Will be going for a mini vacation this weekend as a family of 5!! yikes..Hope everything goes smoothly. LO has tiny pink pimples on his face and chest(he spits a lot and always wets his clothes and i change him) They do go away but appear in a different spot. The pediatrician says its due to the milk, and I did read it on a website too..what do u ladies say? any remedies? I wipe his face morning and night with a damp cloth(only water) and apply J&J baby oil.
 



Attached Files:







P1070042.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 4









P1070065.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 3









P1070102.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 3









P1070068.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## here_we_r

He is gorgeous! Thank you for posting pics of this little guy. I just want to hold him and sniff him too. :rofl: 

As far as the little bumps it does sound like some type of allergy but I don't think there's much you can do but keep it clean by washing with it pure water. Babies get those though. Could it be heat? Are you washing his clothes before you put them on him? Just things like that. He looks perfect. Oh he is soooooo cute!

Snip: Did you hear back from the doctor? What did he say?


----------



## AllMacsNow

Oh Skav, he's beautiful. And just think, women around the world love your little man.

As for the pimples, I seem to remember DS having them some too (though that feels like a lifetime ago.) There wasn't much I could do either... sounds like you're doing everything you dan for him. I hope they let up soon :(


----------



## Snip

Hi Everyone :hi:

Oh Skav, he's soooo gorgeous!!

AFM...still holding on...look like this little bean is still growing inside! 
I have an appointment for scan and check up the 9th of May...still a few more days :coffee:
Doct and nurse are not worried at all although they believe I'm high risk for MC so that's why they don't want to do any checks or scans early on...
they dont want to irretate the cervix or something like that. :shrug:

All I'm doing the last few days is sleep!! hahahaha...can't get enough of it!! 
So far I dont really have bad MS...just some nausea on and off...especially at night, but luckily no vomiting.

Hope you all have a wonderfull day....

Here and Macs... :dust: 
fx that the 2 of you get a BFP real soon!


----------



## here_we_r

Snip..
Looks like I popped on at just the right time...I'm glad your beanie is sticking around. What a relief. You deserve this so much. Did you give up trying and was doing NTNP or opking? 
Whatever it was you're blessed my love. :hugs:


----------



## Snip

Here, I actually gave up on ttc when I got diagnosed with diabetes and PCOS. 
I started the metformin meds for diabetes and was concentrating on getting my sugar levels under control.
I did not know when I would ovulate or when AF was due...already skipped a month by then. Think we dtd once at about cd40, by then I was on metformin for a week. 
So I'm not even sure how far we are...it's just a guess that we're about 8 weeks...could be more, but not less. lol 

Macs..when are you testing??


----------



## SKAV

Hey girls,

Finally...thanks you so much..:hugs: The pediatrician said that it was nothing to be alarmed and its those normal bumps due to milk and she gave some cream to apply and advised me to use shower gel with oil..Trying it for a week and it's working perfect! 

Hope you girls are doing fine.... love you all :hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

I'm so glad your doctor wasn't concerned, but gave you something for them, Skav :D

I miss this thread


----------



## here_we_r

I really miss this thread too. I can't believe everyone got preggo and left. -Except you skav..:rofl: Well we're still here right girls.


----------



## SKAV

I miss this thread a lot.. I am not that attached with the other threads..i just don't know why...I felt-feel so close to you ladies..It was like a family and everyone just vanished :cry: I might sound silly but that's the way I feel. I just miss everyone and the "active" thread we had.. I won't leave you Macs,Here and Snip and the rest.. Reading your posts just make my day :cloud9: 

The LO is settled down and still wakes up 3/4 times for his feed but it's fine with me as long a I get some sleep!! Have posted his latest pic.

Hv a nz day...:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







2012-04-28 12.43.12.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AllMacsNow

He's just so stinking precious.

I miss you all too... remember when the thread would have pages and pages of new posts every day? I wonder what everyone's up to.


----------



## SKAV

Thanks Macs...

yeah...it sometimes took ages to read them all LOL..wonder how Snip is...


----------



## here_we_r

It's just not the same. I miss everyone so much. You are right Skav..we were a family. We always stayed on top of each other. I'm not going anywhere either. You girls are my family and my friends. :hugs:


----------



## Snip

Ahhhhhh, you all made me tear up!! Miss you all!!! :hugs:

I just had to come and update form my side.....
We had a huge suprize yesterday!! Had our first scan and we're already 10w3d pregnant!!! :happydance:
Baba was soooo cute...moving around and then turned his/her back on us when doct wanted to take a pic! whahahaha..drama queen in the making!! 
Need to go again in 2weeks time for the NT scan...

Hope you all have a wonderfull day!!


----------



## SKAV

Awey...Snip! What a wonderful news!! :yippe: So so happy for you...I could just feel what you would have felt at that time you saw the bubba on the screen..it's so precious :cloud9: Congrats again

Macs, Here :how are you ladies doing :hugs:

Today logging into BnB was crazy!


----------



## Snip

Skav....it was scary!! 
The Gyn/OB took a while before saying anything...like 5min but it felt like hours!! And I couldn't see the screen...so I panicked! I told her we should be 8 weeks....
And then she said...no, this baba measure 10w2d...WOW!! 
I'm still in shock....in less than 2 weeks we'll be moving to second tri. :wacko:
Somewhere along the line I lost 2 weeks!! 
Sorry for rambling.... :blush:

Here...Macs...how are you two doing?? 
Lol...maybe you should get some metformin too. I heard it's the new miracle drug for infertility and have more success than clomid!! It's now being used for pcos and rec mc's in people without diabetes.


----------



## chocbunni01

hi Ladies
Skav OMG baby is a beauty so adorable, can i have him? :haha:
Snip congrats i hope all goes well FX
Here and Macs hey ladies :flower:

AFM: i just saw my email where bnb said happy birthday which was may 9th and i said hmmm i think its been eternity since i been on, and sure enough it has been. my last log in was jan 21st... i guess ill just say a lot has occurred in nearly 4 months... as of now just working, should complete grad school end of year... girls are great, their going to be with their father atleast a month over the summer. it felt good to read post from awhile back.. ill make it my business to come and check you ladies out... :flower:


----------



## Snip

Where's everyone???? :cry:

Update from my side....my little bean are doing AWESOME!! 
Had our NT scan yesterday and baba is perfect! 
I was sooo worried that the uncontrolled diabetes may have harmed my baby! 
Anyway...after detailed scan baby measured further than we expected...once again...we skipped another week. lol. but this is the final EDD...still can't believe we got pregnant at that time...but it happened. :cloud9:

Hope you all are still doing great....miss you guys!!


----------



## SKAV

Bunni !!!!!!!!!!! : so great to see you :hugs: way to go with your graduation!! so glad the girls are doing fine and yes plsssssssss do come by when you could..at least just to say hi :flower:

snip: what a great news another week ahead..that's awesome...alost to the 2nd trimester :yipee: when is the EDD??

finally sat down for few mins !!!! LO is fine and finally settled down !!! phew! wakes up twice during the night for he still feeds every 2-3 hours!! I know, that's too close but the Pedi says it's fine, so it's fine with me too LOL Unfortunately, since my other two DSs have a cold, my LO too got it and it's just the nose blocked and finding it frustrates him a lot.. it started last tuesday and I thought it would go off soon but till today nothing, so planning to go the pedi again:dohh: 

here's are some pics of LO : 
The first one is a about 3weeks back
The second is blurry, 'cos this fellow doesn't stay still :haha:
The third was taken 2 days back
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-03 19.41.07-1.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 4









P1070450.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 4









P1070501.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Snip

Skav, He's sooooo CUTE!! 
hope he feels better soon, it's not nice when they are so sick! 

EDD is 27 Nov, but will be c-section at 38-39 weeks...so another week or two discount! lol
Still can't believe I'm pregnant...don't really feel pregnant! 
Oooh, Me and my best friend did some baby shopping over the weekend and bought a few pieces of clothing for the baby!


----------



## SKAV

THanks Snip!! 

Yay for making it to the 2nd trimester !!!!!!!! I just can't believe it! You know what Macs got a BFP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: so happy for you ladies.... I'm sure Here would get her soon...The right time has to come. 
How do you feel? So you bought neutral colors for the baby I guess!


----------



## Snip

Macs...CONGRATS!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

Hey Skav,
I still can't believe it....I felt baba move!!! It was sooooo awesome! 
You should think that this one being my third child will make a difference....NO, Lol :cloud9:
We have another prenatal appointment Wed 06th...so hopefully they will do a scan so that we can find out if it's :pink: or :blue: 
But I think it's pink....you know how close I predict such things :haha: hahahahaha


----------



## AllMacsNow

Skav, those pics are amazing. I can't get over how much HAIR he has. 

And Snip, I am so excited for you... I can't believe your EDD keeps getting sooner and sooner... baba will be here before you know it at this rate! I can't believe you're already in your 2nd tri... it's awesome.

Have you told your kids? What do they think?

AFM, good blood test results today, so I'm a happy Mac :D


----------



## here_we_r

I'm proud for you two girls. You both deserve LO's so much. You have so much love and that's wonderful. I guess I'm the only one left. :cry:


----------



## Snip

Thanx Macs, Im sooo happy for you!! praying that this will be one sticky bean!!! 
Your blood test results look awesome :yippe:

Here...you'll get one soon! hang in there :hugs:
Everything in life happens for a reason....God have a plan with this, although we don't know what it is...and maybe we'll never know. 
With both my last full term pregnancy's I actually gave up trying and left it all in His hands! 
You just need to believe :flower:

Ohh, pregnancy hormones...I'm getting al teary eyed here.... :cry:


----------



## SKAV

Here: you will get yours..when time comes..and it will ...soooon don't ever lose HOPE..that all I can say :hugs: thinking of you :flower:

Thanks Macs... How are you doing??? so happy the blood tests are fine... :dance:

Snip : tomorrow's the prenatal appt!! so we'll see whether the gender works out like mine!! Ooh feeling the baby the first time has no price...wow..i still remember it :cloud9: GL for tomo :hugs:

bunni: where r u ??? :trouble:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Hello, my beautiful ladies.

How is everyone?

We saw our bean this morning. Perfection. :cloud9:

Snip... did you have your gender scan?

Skav, how's the bubba?

And Here, I know you still check in once in a while. I love and miss you. :hugs:


----------



## Snip

Hi everyone :hi:

Macs...that's excellent news!!! :happydance::happydance:

Here..how are you doing hun?? :hugs:

Skav..how are you coping with all those men in your life??

AFM...I'm doing great!! :cloud9:
Unfortunately I can't go for my app today...DH couldn't get off from work :-(
Was sooo excited to find out the gender...but maybe I'll make an private app by another doct for a scan. Will see.... :shrug:
My belly is growing and I already feel huge... lol

Hope you all have a wonderfull day!! :hugs:


----------



## SKAV

hey ladies :hugs:

so so so happy for you both :dance: awe....look the profile pics :cloud9:

baby is doing fine, he'll be starting with fruits soon(mayeb in about 10days) ..... and the 4 men keep me busy ALL the time!! i come once in way to Bnb and read your posts but today i got some time before serving lunch for everyone ;)

love to all :flower:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Sorry you couldn't make your appt, Snip... were you able to make it up for a different time?

So happy to see you, Skav. Sounds like you're super busy, but in such a nice way :D

AFM, battling the fatigue, short-breathedness, and nausea, and thrilled about it :D


----------



## SKAV

hw r everyone doing?? how r the preggies ? aah am hving a time of my life! busy busy aaaaand busy!! :haha: life goes on....kids home with summer vacation fm the 13th june till 2nd week of sept!!!!! :shock: 

luv to all


----------



## AllMacsNow

Hey Skav!

I was just thinking about you the other day! I'm so glad your kiddos are home, and that you're having such a great time. 

AFM, doing well. 8+5 today, and have an appt to see my beanie next Wed. Feeling pretty queasy most of the time, but not really getting sick. Mostly just tired. You know how it goes. I'm sure that with everything you've got going on, you're still exhausted too.


----------



## chocbunni01

Hello Everyone 
Congrats to the preggo ladies!!
Here: in due time hun :hugs::flower:
Skav: he is so beautiful :cry::haha:

AFM: nothing new here, just working and my DD's decided they didnt want to spend the summer away from friends, so they are home with me. My cat had kittens about 9 weeks ago, and I still have all 6 of the kittens and the mommy cat. :dohh: They must go soon, i dont sleep well at night :haha:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Hey bunni! Sounds like you're doing well! It's nice to hear from you!


----------



## chocbunni01

Hi Ladies.... hope everyone is doing well. AFM im somewhat wondering if im expecting. i dont want to get my hopes up, since last year i tried and it didnt happen... last year the GYN told me she believes i am ovulating, but my cycles are so weird. i went 3 months without a period earlier this year. And it appears on average my cycles are 43 days :wacko: my friends think im crazy for not wanting to test but they just dont understand how difficult it is to test and see a negative when you want a positive. my lmp was july 8th, and some :sex: happened on july 28th... im going to the GYN on the 11th of Sept... everyone wants me to test before that :haha: Love you Ladies :flower:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Whoohoo, fxed, Bunni!


----------



## here_we_r

Be sure you come back and let us know what's up with you. I hope you have a beanie in there girlie. I've had lots of wine and other drinks :haha: so i hope everything i've typed makes sense :hugs:


----------



## SKAV

hey ladies :flower:

Macs: how are you hun? did u feel any movements ??
snip: what hpnd to the scan??
bunni: gosh girl, so happy to see you!! :test: can't wait till your appointment!! FX'd
here: of course whatever you've make sense lol, hw r u sweetheart??

my life goes on, baby is almost 6months!!! seems like yday i got my bfp O.O everyone are doing fine. typing with one hand so if there are any mistakes , pls do excuse..naturally i hv the small man in my other arm :haha:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Wow, Skav... 6 months! That doesn't even seem possible.

No movements here yet. I thought I felt some last Sunday, but nothing since then, so that doesn't seem too likely. I'm hoping soon, though. In the meantime, we still pull out the doppler to listen every once in a while, so know s/he is still snuggled tightly in there. This is the longest we've ever gone without seeing him/her though :(

Gender scan on Sept 18 :)


----------



## SKAV

hey ladies :hi:

sorry for being such a jerk! Its been almost a month not posting in here :( I should admit life is not so easy with 1 husband :haha: 2kids and a baby !! :rofl: Uff! there's only a little time at night after dinner...Gosh, I need a break!! Anyway, here's the latest of the naughty little monkey :) :cloud9:

PS: btw, we shaved his hair off, I know I cried!!!! It's this stupid culture of ours..normally it's done on the 31st day after birth. It's said that the hair would grow more stronger .... anyway, did that too and now it's grown about 1/2cm :) I miss those curly locks!!
 



Attached Files:







P1080166.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AllMacsNow

What a DOLL, Skav! I can't believe how big he is! I bet you do miss those curls, I hope they come back soon!!!

Thank you for coming back to us, but goodness knows we understand you're busy, lol!

:hugs:


----------



## here_we_r

Skav!!! He's absolutely lovely! Let me have him..:rofl: I want to play with this little guy. I miss all the ladies so much when coming on her.

Oh yea. Hey..you try to rest when you can. Even if you have to let house work go for a bit. Take care of yourself girl :hugs:


----------



## SKAV

hi ladies!!!,

how are you all doing??? where r u ladies...apart from Macs and Here, i don't see anyone else, till today!! SNIP had given birth to a beautiful baby boy...I saw the foto on Here's journal !!! he's so cute :flower:

SNIP: CONGRATS again !!!!!


----------



## here_we_r

I know you ladies are long gone now. I had to come back to "HOME" and look at the struggles we all have been through. The success stories as well as the ones who were only here for a bit and left. This was the first board (group of friends) that I found when coming to BnB. You girls were my rock and my confidants. 

I appreciated all the ups and downs we went through together. The feeling of hopelessness to the feelings of excitement from bfps. 

I guess all I really want to say is..I hope your worlds are filled with love and joy no matter where your journey have taken you. Please know that I'll always consider you girls "friends". 

With all the love and hugs I can possibly give you :hugs:


----------



## Snip

Hey Here,

How are you doing hun?
There's not a day that goes by without me thinking of you. 
I really wish and pray that you will get your little sticky bean soon. I feel so guilty coming here and posting about my LB when your arms are empty! :cry:

Life is just soooo hectic on my side. working, house chores and two lb's are a lot of work!


----------



## Snip

Hi guys or rather girls :haha:

Don't know who are still lurking around...I just thought I'd share some picks of my boys with you....
DS1 will be 3 soon...and DS2 are 4 months old already!! :cloud9:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Hey girls!

I miss you all too. This thread used to be my lifeline, that's for sure. It makes me sad that we're all at different places right now. 

Here, I love you with all that I am, and I am still holding out hope that God's plan for you includes one more rainbow, if that's still what you and DH want

And Snip, he is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!

Oops... little man's up... will try to come back to post pics


----------



## here_we_r

Hi Girls!
I know no one is around anymore, but Macs...thanks for the idea to come here. Even though no one will probably read this I just have to come back to where I started. As I glanced over some of the pages it really touches my heart. 

I had to come back and say that I'm finally pregnant. My last beta on yesterday was 2970. As I certainly understand these are the early days where anything can go wrong, I'm enjoying the ones I get everyday. Thanks for the encouragement always my friends.
<3


----------



## Snip

Here, oh i'm sooo happy for you! When i saw the email that you posted in this group i held my breath for some good news. Dh thinks i'm crazy cause i got al teary eyed and had to keep myself from jumping up and down! Congrats hun! At last, i knew you will get your turn!


----------



## here_we_r

snip <3

Thank you so much. Your boys are beautiful. That pic is the sweetest.

I'm praying I have a sticky bean here. I'll get a sono next Friday. I'm terribly stoked. I was saying I get these waves of excitement. It is so funny. I rather have gone through this with you guys but I'll take what I can get. Thank you for always being my cheerleader. You always were. Thank you my love <3


----------



## SKAV

Hey ladies!!!!! I am here!!!! So sorry for not been sticking around, i didnt have internet connection for sometime and with the three kids am gone crazzzzzzzzzy LOL

HERE: i just replied to your journal....AM EXTREMELY happy for you..OMG..it's so great to see your ticker *___________* enjoy every second of it :)
MACS & SNIP : how are you ladies doing??? 

Will post a latest of my boy...He's 14 months now!!! I just cannot believe that he's already ONE hehe...

Can't wit till I hear from you girls...

A big hug to all of you lovelies


----------



## here_we_r

Thanks Skav! I've waited for that "ticker" :haha: a long time. You LO is growing fast. I can't wait to see a pic of his adorable self. I miss you girls so much. We just had such a connection. <3


----------



## Snip

Hi girls, :hi:

How are you all doing? 

I just popped in to come and show off my handsome little man... :cloud9:

sitting all alone!!! 


helping mommy do washing...


eating pan cakes and not sharing with daddy!! :haha:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Awww, Snip. He's so beautiful. <3 Thanks for sharing!


----------



## here_we_r

He is so cute snip! <3
How are you? I see the boys are doing wonderful!


Hi Macs!! How is your little guy??


----------



## Snip

Here....I can't believe it's 13 weeks already!! Wow, time sure fly!! :happydance:
How are you feeling? We need to see some bumps pics soon!! :coffee:

Yes, the boys keep my way to busy! I don't even have time for myself. 
But I enjoy every minute! 

Got to run again... :wacko:


----------



## SKAV

hey all !!!

how are you girls doing...i miss you all terribly :cry: my three boys keep me busy alright, and the tiniest is such a naughty little one!!:dohh:

here is a pic of him!
 



Attached Files:







2013-07-20 17.56.36-1.jpg
File size: 56.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## here_we_r

Skav,

That is not the baby!!!!!!!!!! MY goodness how he has grown. He is a little cutie pie still. I can't get over how much he has grown. That is unreal to believe.

I can imagine you being busy. Life never stops for anyone huh? Hey..how are your parents? Did you ever get their paperwork done? Wasn't that something you were working on? I could be wrong. 

I'm doing good. On bedrest. Trying to get this little guy here safely. My goal is Dec. 16 and he can do what he wants. 9 weeks to go. Every Friday I take a week off. LMBO

It's so good to hear from you. I wonder how the other ladies are. Its really sad that we were all so close and now life has taken us away from each other. It happens though.

Again..I'm so shocked at your baby boy. He is a big boy now :hugs:

Oh and I saw your post in my TTC journal. The reason is I have a pregnancy journal now. The link is my siggy love. :hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Skav, he's beautiful! I thought I posted back when you put that here, but it's not here, so I must have screwed up somehow.

I can't believe how big he's gotten already.

And Here... any day now, love? Can't wait to see pix of your new little man.

I love you guys. I just really love you.


----------



## Snip

Hi ladies :hi:

Missed you all sooo much!! 

Just want to first wish you all a Happy Christmas and may the new year ahead of us only bring good things!! 

My life has been hectic this past year and I'm so sorry for not keeping in touch with you girls more often. 
I'm a single mommy now and have to take care of all 3 my little darlings on my own. I left my husband a couple of months ago because I couldn't stand the childish behavour anymore. But I'm doing great...me and my kids are soooo happy!!


----------

